# ¿Habéis visto el IBEX 35? - Abril 2010 +



## calopez (6 Abr 2010)

Continuación de:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-ii-marzo-2010-a.html


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

Pole 

Guano desde las 14.15, ¿qué ha pasado? He cerrado mis cortos del Ibex sin palmar


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pole
> 
> +10



¡Capullo!
sub-pole


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2010)

que bien que ha cerrado el hilo anterior pecata con un montón de dinero en la mano 

buen presagio


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

Calopezzz, que el último post no ha sido el mioooo 

PD: hoy me he puesto corto en el stoxx hacia las 11, también salgo bien parado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

Votad todos cinco estrellas el tema antes de que lleguen los criajos bombollacomunistas de papá a tocar los eggs! xDDDD


----------



## Nopleravet (6 Abr 2010)

Creeis que volvera a bajar de los 9000?


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Votad todos cinco estrellas el tema antes de que lleguen los criajos bombollacomunistas de papá a tocar los eggs! xDDDD



¿Para qué sirven las estrellas? Nunca lo he probado...


----------



## alvarojc (6 Abr 2010)

votado 5 estrellas!!!! vamos, sigue bajando, bonito


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2010)

Se veía venir... algunos cerrando sus cortos y ZAS!!! jaja

Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Abr 2010)

Nopleravet dijo:


> Creeis que volvera a bajar de los 9000?



espero que NO, por lo menos mientras yo siga con mis slfgtklñahglñhasñ Gas.......


----------



## rosonero (6 Abr 2010)

El DAX manteniendo el tipo en el pivot de 6222 pero el Ibex no se aguanta los ... 

Pd. Van apareciendo señales destr0 de venta, aunque de un tiempo a esta parte no son del todo fiables


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2010)

Si el ibex estuviera en el ejército iba a la brigada paracaidista. Como le gusta lanzarse al vacío...

Corto en resistencia y largo en soporte hasta que el precio digo lo contrario, hamijos.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Abr 2010)

Saludos, como ya he comentado alguna vez, llevo una temporada (desde el 2007) sin operar (bueno, operando muy poco) y ahora que he solucionado asuntos personales pendientes creo que es el momento de volver al ruedo.

Estoy interesado en operar con CFD´s ¿con quién operáis vosotros?, la idea sería empezar poco a poco, con unos 10000 euros para evitar grandes sustos ya que esto de los CFD´s es nuevo para mi, aunque tampoco creo que haya mucha diferencia con la operativa de acciones de toda la vida.

Resumiendo, que me interesa que me aconsejéis broker y plataforma para operar, basicamente sería para intradia y corto plazo.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## debianita (6 Abr 2010)

Me encanta el olor a guano con la tripa llena de plusvis :baba:


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Saludos, como ya he comentado alguna vez, llevo una temporada (desde el 2007) sin operar (bueno, operando muy poco) y ahora que he solucionado asuntos personales pendientes creo que es el momento de volver al ruedo.
> 
> Estoy interesado en operar con CFD´s ¿con quién operáis vosotros?, la idea sería empezar poco a poco, con unos 10000 euros para evitar grandes sustos ya que esto de los CFD´s es nuevo para mi, aunque tampoco creo que haya mucha diferencia con la operativa de acciones de toda la vida.
> 
> ...



Yo opero en Interdin for poors podría ser tu elección. Pero ten en cuenta que los CFD son apalancados, solo pones entre un 30% y un 10% de las garantías, así que no es exactamente como las acciones. Ganas a lo grande y palmas a lo grande también. 

Tienen la ventaja de que puedes ponerte corto (eso si hay dispoonibilidad que en según que valores tampoco).


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Saludos, como ya he comentado alguna vez, llevo una temporada (desde el 2007) sin operar (bueno, operando muy poco) y ahora que he solucionado asuntos personales pendientes creo que es el momento de volver al ruedo.
> 
> Estoy interesado en operar con CFD´s ¿con quién operáis vosotros?, la idea sería empezar poco a poco, con unos 10000 euros para evitar grandes sustos ya que esto de los CFD´s es nuevo para mi, aunque tampoco creo que haya mucha diferencia con la operativa de acciones de toda la vida.
> 
> ...



Cuidado al operar en mercados paralelos.

Se pueden marcar un spike que no tiene nada que ver con el subyacente y saltarte los Stop Loss.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Para qué sirven las estrellas? Nunca lo he probado...




Es como el rating de las agencias 8:

Ya nos han quitado la AAA, malditos hdp


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo opero en Interdin for poors podría ser tu elección. Pero ten en cuenta que los CFD son apalancados, solo pones entre un 30% y un 10% de las garantías, así que no es exactamente como las acciones. Ganas a lo grande y palmas a lo grande también.
> 
> Tienen la ventaja de que puedes ponerte corto (eso si hay dispoonibilidad que en según que valores tampoco).



Gracias, Mulder, teoricamente conozco la operativa de CFD,s, lo que no tengo es práctica con ellos, por eso no voy a meter mucho dinero, con 10000 para garantías creo que ya voy bien.

En un principio me gusta R4, he leido que no tienen horquillas, sólo comisión 0,1, por lo tanto compras y vendes a precios reales de cotización.

¿Interdin funciona así?

Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

Hale, fuera del corto del Stoxx, ya puedo hacer la siesta tranquilo.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Gracias, Mulder, teoricamente conozco la operativa de CFD,s, lo que no tengo es práctica con ellos, por eso no voy a meter mucho dinero, con 10000 para garantías creo que ya voy bien.
> 
> En un principio me gusta R4, he leido que no tienen horquillas, sólo comisión 0,1, por lo tanto compras y vendes a precios reales de cotización.
> 
> ...



Si, funciona así y con ellos no operas en mercados paralelos, lo de la horquilla no se que decirte porque la horquilla las tienen los libros de órdenes de los propios valores no el broker en si, en Interdin tu puedes poner la orden donde quieras aunque no hayan posiciones en ese nivel.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, funciona así y con ellos no operas en mercados paralelos, lo de la horquilla no se que decirte porque la horquilla las tienen los libros de órdenes de los propios valores no el broker en si, en Interdin tu puedes poner la orden donde quieras aunque no hayan posiciones en ese nivel.



Creo que los CFDs sobre índices en IGMarkets van a su puta bola ....

Y lo de los spikes clama al cielo (he visto varios en diversos índices).


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que los CFDs sobre índices en IGMarkets van a su puta bola ....
> 
> Y lo de los spikes clama al cielo (he visto varios en diversos índices).



Es el tipo de historias que quiero evitar, he leido cosas muy raras por ahí sobre la operativa de algunos brokers, que me digan lo que me van a cobrar y se dejen de spreads, spikes y demás cosas raras.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mucho mucho guano no veo yo en GAM TL5 CRI....


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que los CFDs sobre índices en IGMarkets van a su puta bola ....
> 
> Y lo de los spikes clama al cielo (he visto varios en diversos índices).



En I4Poors la cotización del CFD coincide en todo momento con la de la acción. O esa es mi impresión.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2010)

otro POLEo..... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

De las que observo, sólo está en modo Guano SAN.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De las que observo, sólo está en modo Guano SAN.



y GAS


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Abr 2010)

!!!! quien me pone la pierna encima !!!! ( mode gran hermano on ) 

Cagon to, salgo con el barco y tengo que volver a puerto por que noto cosas raras y no me fio......... me consuelo viendo que la bolsa ha bajado en mi ausencia........... intento comprar y unoe falla otra vez y mi saldo no esta disponible 

estoy hasta los webos de esta gente xd 

Mañana mismo me vuelvo a Madrid, parece que los Dioses conspiran para joderme los dias extras de descanso :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Bueno, se acabó el guano, circulen....


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

Yo me quedo esperando el autobús en 2881 para una ruta larga


----------



## pollastre (6 Abr 2010)

En Abril, pollastres mil. 
Hala, ya he estrenado el hilo.

Let the plusvies pour...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Pecata, dónde vas a deshacer tu posición de EUR/USD? lo digo por si crees que va a seguir bajando... que quiero pillar acciones USA...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, dónde vas a deshacer tu posición de EUR/USD? lo digo por si crees que va a seguir bajando... que quiero pillar acciones USA...



Ya me he salido, sorry.
Me saltó un stop en 1,338


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

DP SNSS está amagando romper la tendencia que tiene a 5 días...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Abr 2010)

estos del unoe son la pera limonera , les llamo para decirles que cuaNDO PIENSAN ARREGLAR LA "INCIDENCIA" Y me contestan que no me pueden decir nada 

tienen cojones el asunto xd


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> estos del unoe son la pera limonera , les llamo para decirles que cuaNDO PIENSAN ARREGLAR LA "INCIDENCIA" Y me contestan que no me pueden decir nada
> 
> tienen cojones el asunto xd



Yo a veces a los de Interdin a veces les presiono un poco y si que me cuentan algo (no les llamo muchas veces), aunque también suele depender de la persona que te toque al teléfono.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

SNSS creando un soporte...

(como me gusta el NASDAQ)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo a veces a los de Interdin a veces les presiono un poco y si que me cuentan algo (no les llamo muchas veces), *aunque también suele depender de la persona que te toque al teléfono*.



Hoy he llamado 3 veces, la primera a las 8:30 de la mañana, me han atendido 3 personas distintas y las 3 repiten la misma cantinela 

parecen las teleoperadoras de timofonica con un discurso standar aprendido y que no hay quien las sauqe de ahi 

Tiene cojones que retengan MI DINERO sin ningun motivo :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoy he llamado 3 veces, la primera a las 8:30 de la mañana, me han atendido 3 personas distintas y las 3 repiten la misma cantinela
> 
> parecen las teleoperadoras de timofonica con un discurso standar aprendido y que no hay quien las sauqe de ahi
> 
> Tiene cojones que retengan MI DINERO sin ningun motivo :



Si tienes dinero para pagar el amarre barco etc...

Dejate de gilipolleces de bolsa ni tonterías y vete a vivr la vida...


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoy he llamado 3 veces, la primera a las 8:30 de la mañana, me han atendido 3 personas distintas y las 3 repiten la misma cantinela
> 
> parecen las teleoperadoras de timofonica con un discurso standar aprendido y que no hay quien las sauqe de ahi
> 
> Tiene cojones que retengan MI DINERO sin ningun motivo :



Pues vete a otro sitio inmediatamente, yo cuando veo este tipo de cosas raras paso, total para operar con acciones tienes bastante para elegir, si fueran futuros o CFDs las cosas no serían tan sencillas.

Incluso podrías considerar irte a un broker extranjero, son más serios y cobran menos comisiones, es una idea que me ronda la cabeza hace tiempo aunque de momento tampoco me quejo demasiado de Interdin, de todos los que he probado en España, incluido R4, me parece el mejor.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si tienes dinero para pagar el amarre barco etc...
> 
> Dejate de gilipolleces de bolsa ni tonterías y vete a vivr la vida...



Es que los mercados bingueros son muy adictivos, especialmente si el bingo se llama Urbas o chicharradas similares


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2010)

Luca, si... pero... NVAX tiene algunas sorpresas para esta semana... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, si... pero... NVAX tiene algunas sorpresas para esta semana... XD



Llevo 2000

Cuenta cuenta...

De momento me va ok en todo, ya tengo la cartera hecha ganando con todas... si las NVAX me van a solucionar los pufos agradezco chivatazos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que los mercados bingueros son muy adictivos, especialmente si el bingo se llama Urbas o chicharradas similares



Es adrenalina, yo lo considero como un deporte de riesgo, pero una cosa tengo clara cuando tenga pasta para tener algo en la economía real lo dejo.


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2010)

Ya lo verás... 2000accs no están mal.

Q luego lo "gafamos" XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya lo verás... 2000accs no están mal.
> 
> Q luego lo "gafamos" XD



Buy & Hold DP Buy & Hold ...

Objetivos:

MPEL: 7,xx USD

NVAX: 6,XX USD

SNSS: 2,XX USD

DPTR: 3,XX USD...


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2010)

No están mal....

tenemos una peq piedra en 2.40USD NVAX


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es adrenalina, yo lo considero como un deporte de riesgo, pero una cosa tengo clara cuando tenga pasta para tener algo en la economía real lo dejo.



hombre, si te diviertes y ademas ganas pasta no veo ningun motivo para dejarlo 

No es mi caso eh, que aun no recupere mis urbadas y generalas de alquiler, aun asi me gusta...imaginate cuando gane


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Abr 2010)

MBIA Inc. - Google Finance

Valor del mes. A la espera de que alguien le pase la play.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

El S&P está cerrando gap en este momento, podríamos irnos abajo de nuevo, aunque me temo que tendremos lateral en espera de lo que diga la FED.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> MBIA Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Valor del mes. A la espera de que alguien le pase la play.



Me gusta mucho a botepronto.

Miro los financials y te digo...

Te importa mirar esta?:

Vale (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## pollastre (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es adrenalina, yo lo considero como un deporte de riesgo, pero una cosa tengo clara cuando tenga pasta para tener algo en la economía real lo dejo.



Luca, yo llevo 12 años en el mercado laboral (desde el '98). Sólo he estado contratado un año , precisamente el 98. Desde el '99 me monté por mi cuenta, cambié a empresario.

Habré tenido... cinco empresas desde entonces. Telco, IT, diseño de electrónica, eCommerce... algunas me dieron muchos dolores de cabeza, y otras me hicieron ganar mucho dinero.

He vivido lo peor y lo mejor. 

Yo sé lo que es un embargo preventivo contra uno de tus inmuebles porque una de tus empresas se retrasa en dos cuotas de un préstamo y tú figuras como avalista.

También sé lo que es ir al concesionario a pagar un Porsche nuevecito al contado, todo porque la financiera de Porsche no se fiaba de hacer un renting de empresa a un "shavalito joven" como yo por aquel entonces. Son sus cojones contra los míos, y yo gano.

Y sin embargo, no he conocido nada como los mercados. Y en particular, el daytrading. Toma la inversión que yo he necesitado para poner en marcha algunas de mis empresas (cientos de miles de euros), y con una fracción de eso se pueden obtener beneficios en los mercados mayores de los que me haya dado esa empresa en cuestión. Y te vuelvo a decir que algunas me han dado _mucho_ dinero.

No es comparable.

Respeto que no veas los mercados como un medio de vida o un negocio, pero si me permites expresar mi humilde opinión, con 12 años de empresa a las espaldas, pleitos, empleados, problemas, porsches, penas y alegrías... debo decirte que jamás he encontrado actividad alguna con un nivel tal de exigencia técnica y psicológica como son los mercados.

Y un nivel retributivo - intelectual y pecuniario - en consecuencia, claro está.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2010)

¿hoy toca barbas de nuevo?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me gusta mucho a botepronto.
> 
> Miro los financials y te digo...
> 
> ...



Una pregunta... porque te parece atractiva?... es que la veo algo cara... vamos, bastante...


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Abr 2010)

Joer pollastre, tu relato me ha llegado muy adentro. Enhorabuena, no sé por qué, pero enhorabuena.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2010)

Renovalia podría salir a bolsa en un mes: colocará al menos el 25% de su capital - 6/04/10 - 2035911 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Luca, yo llevo 12 años en el mercado laboral (desde el '98). Sólo he estado contratado un año , precisamente el 98. Desde el '99 me monté por mi cuenta, cambié a empresario.
> 
> Habré tenido... cinco empresas desde entonces. Telco, IT, diseño de electrónica, eCommerce... algunas me dieron muchos dolores de cabeza, y otras me hicieron ganar mucho dinero.
> 
> ...



Estoy más o menos de acuerdo. Más porque si no pensaramos que no se puede ganar dinero en la bolsa ( y de hecho se gana), no haríamos nada aqui.

Pero el problema radica en el tener la capacidad intelectual de la hablas. Mucha gente cree que la tiene, cuando no es así.

Un conocido de mi padre queria montar una franquicia de su negocio en Valencia. Dónde felizmente ya había encontrado a un socio. A los 3 meses intentó contactar con él para montar dicho negocio, cuando le contestó que no iba a ser posible. Había vendido el local y se estaba dedicando a la bolsa. Pensaba que se estaba haciendo rico. A los 2 años (2008), le contaron que se había arruinado.

En resumen, que la bolsa es cojonuda, pero también es acojonante...

O lo que es lo mismo, lo que ganas lo puedes perder. Y jamás jamás de los jamases, perder el respeto al mercado.


----------



## Deudor (6 Abr 2010)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Joer pollastre, tu relato me ha llegado muy adentro. Enhorabuena, no sé por qué, pero enhorabuena.



Yo también le habria dado la enhorabuena, pero el episodio del Porsche al contado me ha tirado para atras.


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Abr 2010)

largo en tubos. Chicharreando que es gerundio

TRG.MC: Resumen de TUBOS REUNIDOS - Yahoo! Finanzas

El suelo en las proximidades de 2e. ha vuelto a funcionar. Con vistas a 2,40. Y ya es la tercera vez que hago la misma jugada en el último año.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

La FED ya está calentando el campo para el partido


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2010)

Fed: *"La subida de tipos dependerá de la evolución de la economía"*
20:25
El Comité de política monetaria de la Reserva Federal (Fed) estadounidense intentó definir una estrategia para poner fin a sus medidas de apoyo al crédito, sin lograr un acuerdo, según las actas de la reunión realizada en marzo, publicadas este martes.
El Comité "discutió los métodos posibles para formular y comunicar elementos esenciales de su estrategia para poner fin a su política monetaria extremadamente flexible en el momento adecuado", subrayan las actas de esta reunión del 16 de marzo.
"Ninguna decisión sobre la estrategia de salida fue adoptada por el Comité en esta reunión, pero los participantes acordaron examinar nuevamente estos temas en una fecha posterior", según el informe.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

U.S. Stocks Climb After Fed Signals No Plan to Increase Rates


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2010)

¿Esto no va a caer nunca más? 

No es porque esté corto (tengo una posi muuy peque), sino porque llevo esperando tiempo una buena corrección para ponerme largo ya con todo y no hay manera, jó. Así no juego... 

Un saludo


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

Se trata de hundir el yate cuando todo el mundo esté a bordo, no antes. Pasaremos los 1200 con claridad y entonces..............


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Se trata de hundir el yate cuando todo el mundo esté a bordo, no antes. Pasaremos los 1200 con claridad y entonces..............



Mi idea (próximamente errónea  ), era que nos pondrían el cebo de los 1200 y poco antes nos tirarían, pero parece ser que no... xD Están buscando PeZcaos más gorditos...


----------



## alvarojc (6 Abr 2010)

buff, puede que me haya librado...... me he quedado comprado en SAN esta tarde cuando tenia intención de vender a las 17:2X como siempre, pero una inoportuna visita en el curro no me ha dejado.
con un poco de suerte no me empufan mañana en la apertura, que las he comprado bastante tarde a 10'07 y eso se lo ventilan con un gap normalito a la baja.

¡¡¡¡que poco me gusta no estar fuera al final de sesión!!!!! me da miedito la que te pueden liar en un momento


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

Al ritmo que llevan si no hay correcciones durante lo que resta de semana el viernes ya habremos llegado.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Luca, yo llevo 12 años en el mercado laboral (desde el '98). Sólo he estado contratado un año , precisamente el 98. Desde el '99 me monté por mi cuenta, cambié a empresario.
> 
> Habré tenido... cinco empresas desde entonces. Telco, IT, diseño de electrónica, eCommerce... algunas me dieron muchos dolores de cabeza, y otras me hicieron ganar mucho dinero.
> 
> ...



A mi también me ha llegado al alma tu relato, me ha encantado, aunque las cosas no son tan técnicas como parecen, hay que buscarles el truquillo, claro que está búsqueda te puede llevar meses y meses.

Y cuando creas que has encontrado algo consistente el mercado te demostrará que de consistente nada de nada y a seguir buscando


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mi idea (próximamente errónea  ), era que nos pondrían el cebo de los 1200 y poco antes nos tirarían, pero parece ser que no... xD Están buscando PeZcaos más gorditos...



pues no sé...ahora lo dejarán a punto de caramelo y nos tirarán pa abajo un buen rato


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

Hace dos días que no pongo lo del volumen de los leoncios, no porque me haya profesionalizado, sino *porque se me olvida ponerlo* esto no entra dentro de mis servicios de pago (al menos de momento ) así que si no lo pongo que alguien me lo recuerde por favor.

Bueno, vamos al lio:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido relativamente bajo, el saldo del dia ha sido positivo por muy poco:

- Hoy sorprendentemente no han hecho ningún movimiento hasta las 14 horas.
- Han empezado vendiendo bastante.
- Alrededor de las 16 han empezado a comprar hasta el final de la sesión.
- No ha habido movimientos en subasta.

Parece que estemos aun en semana santa, apenas están metiendo mano al mercado y he de filtrar mucho para tener más visibilidad, con un filtrado más alto me sale que en subasta han vendido, parece que esperan gap bajista para mañana o lo esperan muchas gacelas, de todas formas no parece que les interese mucho mover el mercado en este momento.

Mañana si no pongo esta sección que alguien avise, o si no interesa a nadie me lo decís también y ya no la pongo


----------



## alvarojc (6 Abr 2010)

tu ponlo que interesa  

además me surge una pregunta que puede ser un poco tonta, a ver si alguien me puede responder:
¿se sabe que porcentaje del total de las acciones en circulación en el mercado están en manos de los leoncios y cual en manos de tiernas gacelillas? 
más que nada para hacerme una idea, con que sea aproximado sobra...

gracias


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> tu ponlo que interesa
> 
> además me surge una pregunta que puede ser un poco tonta, a ver si alguien me puede responder:
> ¿se sabe que porcentaje del total de las acciones en circulación en el mercado están en manos de los leoncios y cual en manos de tiernas gacelillas?
> ...



En USA si están obligados a decir una vez por semana las posiciones que hay abiertas, según si son comerciales o grandes especuladores, como se publican todas las posiciones, es facil deducir que el resto son de particulares, los cuales no han de reportar posiciones, claro.

Aquí en Europa tenemos mucho politicucho inutil clamando al cielo contra los hedges y proponiendo estúpidas tasas Tobin y similares, pero parece que a nadie se le ocurre hacer cosas como estas de los gringos que dan bastante transparencia al mercado.

Claro que político europeo y transparencia son dos términos casi contradictorios.


----------



## pollastre (6 Abr 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Yo también le habria dado la enhorabuena, pero el episodio del Porsche al contado me ha tirado para atras.



Por desgracia, no eres el único. Y créeme que te comprendo (vaya si te comprendo).

Si supieras la de prejuicios que sobre tu persona puede llegar a crear un vehículo de esos. Simplemente bájate de él en el parking de un centro comercial, y empezarás a ver el tema que te comento.

Yo soy un entusiasta del mundo del motor, de las "manos", de la conducción deportiva. En un momento dado me ví con cash, soltero, viviendo de alquiler, gastos cero... y quise realizar un sueño. Lo que nunca supe es que aquello me iba a acarrear "consecuencias sociales", como yo las llamo.

Al menos tú has expresado tus reservas abiertamente, aunque sea a través de un foro donde nadie ve las caras de nadie. Lo que he recibido de un extraño como tú, es mucho más que el trato que me dispensaron algunos otros a los que tenía por buenos tipos, que nunca se atrevieron a preguntarme a la cara lo que iban por detrás murmurando y/o intrigando.

En fin, que para mí ya llueve sobre mojado en este asunto.


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2010)

Zulomannnn!.... en qué andas metido? no reportas pérdidas.... no reportas ganancias.... no te cagas en los muertos de los mayoritarios de SAN o BBVA... tu silencio de radio me escama ::

pd: buenos días forería


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Abr 2010)

Entonces... según el post análisis mulderiano de "manos fuertes" hoy se esperan bajadas a primera hora en el Ibex? vamos lo que llamais "gap bajista"?

sigo con mis Gas. Ayer vendí y volví a comprar mas bajo y luego subió un poco pero sigo en rojo.........

Pd: buenos dias........


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Entonces... según el post análisis mulderiano de "manos fuertes" hoy se esperan bajadas a primera hora en el Ibex? vamos lo que llamais "gap bajista"?
> 
> sigo con mis Gas. Ayer vendí y volví a comprar mas bajo y luego subió un poco pero sigo en rojo.........
> 
> Pd: buenos dias........



USA está muy sólida en las últimas dos jornadas, si yo fuera tú no me pondría "demasiado" corto en el chulibex....


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Abr 2010)

Eso significa que mis Gas pueden seguir subiendo???????????????????????

tengo objetivo de venta en 14.5, pero no sé si aguantaré, con 14.2 entro en beneficios.


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Eso significa que mis Gas pueden seguir subiendo???????????????????????
> 
> tengo objetivo de venta en 14.5, pero no sé si aguantaré, con 14.2 entro en beneficios.




Sorry, no te puedo decir de GAS en concreto... yo sólo trabajo índices, no soy un "accionador" como vosotros


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

¿Nos preparan Gap bajista y posterior subida? o ¿Grecia estará de nuevo en nuestros pensamientos?.

De momento, "parece" eso, ya que el petroleo y el oro siguen fuerte. El euro/dolar está más bajo que ayer, pero supongo que será para insinuar a los que no cerraron posición ayer que lo hagan... 

Parece todo fake, viendo a los Yankis tan fuertes es que acojona...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulomannnn!.... en qué andas metido? no reportas pérdidas.... no reportas ganancias.... no te cagas en los muertos de los mayoritarios de SAN o BBVA... tu silencio de radio me escama ::
> 
> pd: buenos días forería




Ya veo que no has leido mis post de ayer, primero intente disfrutar de un tranquilo dia de pesca y el barco me daba problemas, me console viendo que la bolsa habia bajado y podia comprar y unoe decidio que no podia hacer uso de mi dinero  ....... un dia para olvidar vamos.

No hay perdidas ni ganancias, eso ,lo dejo para hoy 



LÁNGARO dijo:


> Entonces... según el post análisis mulderiano de "manos fuertes" hoy se esperan bajadas a primera hora en el Ibex? vamos *lo que llamais "gap bajista"?*
> sigo con mis Gas. Ayer vendí y volví a comprar mas bajo y luego subió un poco pero sigo en rojo.........
> 
> Pd: buenos dias........



Coño Langaro, me enorgullece ver que hay otro que tiene tan poca idea como yo en esto de la bolsa ....... me sentia muy solo


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ya veo que no has leido mis post de ayer, primero intente disfrutar de un tranquilo dia de pesca y el barco me daba problemas, me console viendo que la bolsa habia bajado y podia comprar y unoe decidio que no podia hacer uso de mi dinero  ....... un dia para olvidar vamos.
> 
> No hay perdidas ni ganancias, eso ,lo dejo para hoy
> 
> ...



y aunque te parezca increible llevo comprando-vendiendo, que no negociando, acciones varios años, pero nunca me lo he tomado en serio:no:
así me ha ido :´(


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> Ya veo que no has leido mis post de ayer, primero intente disfrutar de un tranquilo dia de pesca y el barco me daba problemas, me console viendo que la bolsa habia bajado y podia comprar y unoe decidio que no podia hacer uso de mi dinero  ....... un dia para olvidar vamos.
> 
> No hay perdidas ni ganancias, eso ,lo dejo para hoy
> 
> Coño Langaro, me enorgullece ver que hay otro que tiene tan poca idea como yo en esto de la bolsa ....... me sentia muy solo



Si te hubieras traido el barco a Altea te lo hubieras pasado mejor, porque ha hecho bueno tiempo estos dias, algo de aire y no demasiado calor pero buen tiempo al fin y al cabo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

Hola pollastre.

Gracias por el relato, pero el dinero con el que juegas lo habrás sacado de algún lado digo yo...

Te pongo un ejemplo...


Yo a lo que me dedico de freelance puedo sacar en momentos malos 300€/día momentos buenos 600€/día.

Para ganar eso con un contrato a futuro gordo del ibex son muchos puntos diarios no crees?

Para realmente poder vivir de esto necesitas al menos 50k de cash para operar... y o los heredas o los trabajas... fuera a parte tu retorno nunca está asegurado.

Respecto al porsche no compraría nunca ninguno, aunque tuviera una cuenta con muchos ceros, si algún día me quiero dar el capricho infantil, lo alquilaría (sale más barato tu lo sabes bien)

En cambio las motos... son baratas... si por mí fuera me compraría un par de motos más.. a ver si entro en verde... XDDD

Saludos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Si te hubieras traido el barco a Altea te lo hubieras pasado mejor, porque ha hecho bueno tiempo estos dias, algo de aire y no demasiado calor pero buen tiempo al fin y al cabo



antesdeayer y ayer hacia un tiempo acojonante, pero las baterias de mi barco se empeñaban en no cargar bien y no me apetecia una aventura

Tal cabreo me pille que decidi que hoy vuelvo a madrid, pero me gustaria ganarme el coste del viaje antes de salir 

¿ como ves el ibex para hoy ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

Alcista hasta las 14:00 más o menos.


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los analisis.... q luego vienen los lamentos... jijiji!!

Generex Launches $250,000,000 Lawsuit Against TheStreet.com and Feuerstein - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alcista hasta las 14:00 más o menos.



luca, luca....... tenemos una brujula muy parecida, no damos ni una 

parece que ya cae ..pero ¿ hasta donde y hasta cuando ? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> luca, luca....... tenemos una brujula muy parecida, no damos ni una
> 
> parece que ya cae ..pero ¿ hasta donde y hasta cuando ? :



De lo que yo veo, sólo cae de verdad ITX, ponte corto si lo ves tan claro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De lo que yo veo, sólo cae de verdad ITX, ponte corto si lo ves tan claro.



¿ YO VERLO CLARO ??? bromeas no?

voy a echarle unas monedas en el cepillo de nuestro Dios y encenderle unas velas a ver si me deja ver la luz 

MULDEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## pyn (7 Abr 2010)

Buenos días,
despues de muchos días de descanso y relax merecido volvemos a la carga. En principio el escenario está muy dificil, por técnico nos teníamos que haber movido mucho (para abajo) y sin embargo la tendencia a medio sigue siendo alcista. Sin ir más lejos yo creía que ayer era el momento bueno para pillar la bajada, pero sólo hay que ver el rebotazo que pegó el futuro en los 10960 para darse cuenta lo que quieren los que mandan, por ahora estamos alcistas, pero yo personalmente hasta que no pasemos sobrados los 11200 no seguiré la tendencia, me limito con algún picoteo de minis.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

Criteria en 3,80

Gamesa 10,54

ABG 21,83

.........................


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

Le están atizando bien a ITX me sorprende mucho.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

Está muy tonto el chulibex.


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

Parece que por fin empezamos a bajar, ayer nos dieron un aviso a ver si hoy va en serio.

Desde luego la bajada vendrá cuando menos nos lo esperemos.


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2010)

> voy a echarle unas monedas en el cepillo de nuestro Dios y encenderle unas velas a ver si me deja ver la luz




jajajajajaja!! buenísimo el símil, zuloman, ahora que los informes se han vuelto de pago ::::


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jajajajajaja!! buenísimo el símil, zuloman, ahora que los informes se han vuelto de pago ::::










Buenos días y tal 

Pd. No es bien bien un oráculo pero bueno


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días y tal
> 
> Pd. No es bien bien un oráculo pero bueno



Algún dia me llamarán "El oráculo de Alicante"


----------



## alvarojc (7 Abr 2010)

buenos dias,

he podido salir de los largos de SAN a primerisima hora :rolleye:, pero ahora me 'han pillao con el carrito del helao', que me he puesto corto en 10'09 :: esta dibujando unos suelos por esa zona que como no los perfore.......................


----------



## alvarojc (7 Abr 2010)

buenos dias,

he podido salir de los largos de SAN a primerisima hora :rolleye:, pero ahora me 'han pillao con el carrito del helao', que me he puesto corto en 10'09 :: esta dibujando unos suelos por esa zona que como no los perfore.......................::::::::

edito: saltó el stop loss.............voy a estame quietecito hasta las 2:00.
(creo un nuevo mensaje porque me da errores el servidor si edito, ¿sera cosa del firefox?)


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

Vistas posis gordas cortas de tres cifras :8::8:

Corto en 11155 con unos minis, a ver si se relaja el panorama y rasco algo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Algún dia me llamarán "El oráculo de Alicante"



No será por tu comentario de esta mañana donde anunciabas bajadas :no:




:rolleye:


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2010)

Como mandan los americanos, echemos un vistazo a sus índices:

Dow







SP500







Ambos presentan estructuras muy parecidas. Los niveles a vigilar están muy claros. Por el momento están metidos en un canalillo alcista que sigue plenamente vigente, con recorrido al alza hasta los 1.203 en el SP500 y los 11.130 del DOW. Están muy pepones y no se puede pensar en guano mientras no se salgan del canal alcista grandote (en el sp500 le he quitado la parte superior, pero se desarrolla exactamente igual que en el dow). En estos momentos eso se traduciría en la pérdida de los 10.800 del dow y los 1.150 del sp500.


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No será por tu comentario de esta mañana donde anunciabas bajadas :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










En este hilo tiran con bala, macho ::


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En este hilo tiran con bala, macho ::



jaja, son balas con cariño, matan igual, pero van con cariño jaja

Bueno, ya están aquí los 11200... han costado pero... sus muertos :X


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No será por tu comentario de esta mañana donde anunciabas bajadas :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno, haberlas, las ha habido, solo que han sido superadas al poco tiempo por un ataque peponiano.


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> jaja, son balas con cariño, matan igual, pero van con cariño jaja
> 
> Bueno, *ya están aquí los 11200*... han costado pero... sus muertos :X



Eh ,eh, eh!!!!! ehhh 11197 marca el máximo en ahorro.com :no: nada de 11200, ahora a bajar que estoy metido en un jardín de la hostia 


edito. Ahora sí, superados :-(


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Eh ,eh, eh!!!!! ehhh 11197 marca el máximo en ahorro.com :no: nada de 11200, ahora a bajar que estoy metido en un jardín de la hostia
> 
> Ahora sí, superados :-(



xD ahora, toca llorar como un hombre jajaja, tranquilo hermano, que compartiremos pañuelo (limpio of course) jaja


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL MERCADO CONTINUO

Periodo de 07-04-2010 a 07-05-2010

OC: +3.74% A3TV.MC VV: +21.15% +4.87 años CC: +0.49% GG: +0.26% HL: +2.97% D: +5.14%
OC: -14.69% AFR.MC VV: +75.32% +3.93 años CC: -0.80% GG: +0.02% HL: +3.61% D: 0.0%
OC: +2.12% AGS.MC VV: +25.43% +15.25 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.91% D: +60.60%
OC: -5.22% ALM.MC VV: +10.74% +2.12 años CC: -0.16% GG: +0.17% HL: +1.68% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.36% AVZ.MC VV: +42.86% +12.81 años CC: +0.30% GG: +0.28% HL: +3.38% D: +63.40%
OC: +2.35% CEP.MC VV: +53.60% +16.56 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.73% D: +59.81%
OC: -3.21% CLEO.MC VV: +122.05% +2.68 años CC: +0.01% GG: +0.21% HL: +1.67% D: +17.11%
OC: -0.76% COL.MC VV: +76.05% +11.18 años CC: +0.25% GG: +0.32% HL: +2.75% D: +40.24%
OC: -2.91% CPL.MC VV: +139.36% +11.56 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.31% HL: +1.99% D: +113.00%
OC: -1.34% DERM.MC VV: +27.63% +3.5 años CC: -0.08% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.57% D: 0.0%
OC: +1.60% ECR.MC VV: +71.40% +16.5 años CC: +0.33% GG: +0.23% HL: +3.21% D: +98.42%
OC: -3.93% FRS.MC VV: +19.25% +2.12 años CC: -0.11% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.23% D: 0.0%
OC: -1.49% GCO.MC VV: +76.88% +13.37 años CC: +0.29% GG: +0.39% HL: +2.29% D: +31.11%
OC: +1.18% JAZ.MC VV: +67.76% +6.62 años CC: +0.25% GG: +0.23% HL: +6.14% D: +37.43%
OC: -4.39% MVC.MC VV: +36.34% +10.5 años CC: -0.16% GG: +0.11% HL: +2.31% D: 0.0%
OC: +3.90% NHH.MC VV: +6.01% +14.18 años CC: +0.39% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.76% D: +37.28%
OC: -0.85% PRS.MC VV: +36.34% +6.62 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.27% HL: +2.98% D: +41.59%
OC: +0.30% R4.MC VV: +81.61% +2.12 años CC: -0.03% GG: -0.05% HL: +0.82% D: 0.0%
OC: +4.16% RLIA.MC VV: +45.01% +2.12 años CC: -0.02% GG: -0.26% HL: +2.65% D: 0.0%
OC: +3.10% SLR.MC VV: +3.88% +2.12 años CC: +0.32% GG: +0.13% HL: +2.91% D: +0.55%
OC: +1.03% SNC.MC VV: +323.55% +16.0 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.13% HL: +3.12% D: +129.51%
OC: -1.02% SOL.MC VV: +20.96% +9.31 años CC: +0.14% GG: +0.21% HL: +2.62% D: +104.41%
OC: -0.14% SOS.MC VV: +52.50% +7.93 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.06% HL: +1.53% D: +67.54%
OC: +5.47% SPS.MC VV: +47.19% +9.0 años CC: +0.12% GG: -0.13% HL: +4.95% D: +265.91%
OC: +1.03% TUB.MC VV: +26.20% +16.06 años CC: +0.50% GG: +0.43% HL: +2.52% D: +45.37%
OC: +0.07% VIS.MC VV: +36.45% +14.81 años CC: +0.26% GG: +0.26% HL: +2.07% D: +53.99%
OC: -0.41% VLG.MC VV: +12.92% +2.87 años CC: -0.05% GG: -0.02% HL: +2.25% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.39% VOC.MC VV: +79.67% +2.87 años CC: +0.04% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.44% D: +3.16%
OC: +0.46% ZEL.MC VV: +22.43% +8.06 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.16% HL: +2.85% D: +63.53%
OC: -2.85% ZOT.MC VV: +70.15% +13.5 años CC: +0.14% GG: +0.32% HL: +1.75% D: +73.92%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Abr 2010)

el resto de los índices europeos intentando verdear, y hay tenemos a nuestro guarribex sacando pecho


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Abr 2010)

Alguna para ponerse largo ahora en el ibex?


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En este hilo tiran con bala, macho ::



¿Se nota que voy corto? :o


----------



## pyn (7 Abr 2010)

Bueno, bueno, bueno, ojito que vienen curvas, esto tiene pinta de salirse disparado y perforar máximos o de irse a ver la ballena (como dicen en mi tierra). Es el momento de apostar fuerte para salir escaldado o para hacer buen dinero.

Hagan sus apuestas!!!


----------



## debianita (7 Abr 2010)

OMG!! Gamesas al borde de los 11 lereles


----------



## pyn (7 Abr 2010)

Tanto silencio en el foro sólo puede indicar 1 cosa, vais perdiendo hasta la camisa... menos pecata, que como siempre va larga se está inflando


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Abr 2010)

puede seguir subiendo o habrá alguna corrección antes de que abran los usa?


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2010)

Decir que en este foro perdemos dinero es como decir que cada día sale el sol


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Se nota que voy corto? :o



Yo me he puesto corto esta mañana en el Stoxx, le he llegado a sacar unos cuantos puntos, pero los pepones me han hecho saltar el stop-profit. Parece que al mercado no le dan permiso para caer y lo sueltan un rato para que el gacelerío se ponga corto para volverlo a recuperar.

En mi opinión son avisos.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Tanto silencio en el foro sólo puede indicar 1 cosa, vais perdiendo hasta la camisa... menos pecata, que como siempre va larga se está inflando



Pecata, creo que ayer se quedo corta en el euro dolar alrededor de los 1.34, así que también cata... jaja

Como he comentado iba corto con una posi pequeña, pero me estoy empezando a acojonar de que esto pegue un subidón... así que si, no estoy a gusto vamos.

Un saludo :cook:


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2010)

sí, hoy es Soros quien se está quedando con su dinero


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> sí, hoy es Soros quien se está quedando con su dinero



Juas, pobrecika xD, ya mismo lo veo en 1.30 ) (broma...) jaja

Estos griegos cualquier día nos dan un susto "alcista", siempre dando por c... jaja


----------



## pyn (7 Abr 2010)

No creo que descubra nada, pero la apertura de los americanos puede darle mucha volatilidad a esto, será el momento clave para abrir posiciones y quedarnos con las cuentas a 0.


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

Mientras el DAX no supere claramente los 6255 hay vida para los cortos. Lo que me tiene acojonadito es que cada vez que Ibex cede un poco aparecen un montón de posiciones compradoras, ¿o eso es un síntoma de que lo están aguantando? 

Pd. Para desestresar me pongo a ver un partido del Hattrick que juego hoy y también pierdo :´(

Edito. Comentario a la media parte del partido

_"Y con el resultado de 0 - 1 se llegó al término de los primeros 45 minutos. Los becarios estaban de charla hablando del próximo recorte de personal cuando el jardinero jefe irrumpió en la caseta de mantenimiento: "¡A trabajar! *¡He visto que hay muchos brotes verdes en el área pequeña del gol norte!"*. Tras un curioso baile de cortacéspedes en perfecta sincronía, el problema quedó solucionado en cuestión de minutos. ¡Bien por los muchachos!"_ 

Eso, eso, fuera brotes verdes, abajo!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

Acabo de cerrar otro cortito que abrí para mediar, pero lo he cerrado antes de tiempo, no me fío un pelo... 20 euros. Bueno... da para algo xD ahora solo me faltan los 180 que voy perdiendo jaja


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Tanto silencio en el foro sólo puede indicar 1 cosa, vais perdiendo hasta la camisa... menos pecata, que como siempre va larga se está inflando



He estado una hora y pico calladito, porque estaba ocupado en recuperarme de los casi €2000 que me ha costado el spike repentino que tuvimos de 11,120 a 11,150... no tuve ventana de oportunidad siquiera para reaccionar, fue instantáneo.

Ahora que ya lo he recuperado, si queréis os pongo más fotos de osos facepalming y eso ::


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

> Intradía	[Imprimir]	De Cárpatos
> 
> Los bonos griegos vuelven a estar bajo presión siendo los únicos que bajan a esta hora. Esto está arrastrando al Euros que sigue el camino para buscar la zona del 1,33.
> 
> Esto nos está alejando de máximos y a destacar la divergencia que tiene el Ibex con el resto de Europa.



Nada, el Ibex a su bola


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alcista hasta las 14:00 más o menos.



Os lo recuerdo, en especial a Zuloman.


----------



## alvarojc (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Os lo recuerdo, en especial a Zuloman.



y a partir de ahora? ienso:
porque estaba mirando y me entran ganas de ponerme largo en SAN en la zona de 10,20, pero me da algo de miedo,q no estoy hoy muy inspirado ::


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Os lo recuerdo, en especial a Zuloman.



Joer, Luca que ojito clínico. Ponnoslo en mayúsculas la próxima vez 

Y ahora qué? abajo hasta los 10800 :rolleye:

Pd. Venga, vamos!!!!! apretar un poquito más que entro en verde ;-)


----------



## alvarojc (7 Abr 2010)

yo creo que leen este foro, ha sido abrir la boca y pa'bajo....) menos mal que he estado quietecito....... preguntadme lo que querais, que hoy para ganar dinero solo teneis que hacer lo contrario de lo que piense yo que va a pasar


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

6 minis promediados a 11135, sí lo sé, _p'haberse matao_, ahora stop protege comisiones y a comer 8:

A ver si el DAX pierde los 6222 y hacemos otro tramo hacia aajo


----------



## ghkghk (7 Abr 2010)

¿Qué va a pasar, Álvaro?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

Telefonica adelanta guano entre un -0,80% -2,50%

Depende de los americanos.

Mis valores los veo laterales.

Creo que agitan el arbol, no os flipéis de guano ni tonterías.


----------



## alvarojc (7 Abr 2010)

a mi me entran ganas de ponerme corto, así que tu mismo ::


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2010)

Buenas,

Pues si, estaba larga en EUR/USD y ha empezado a bajar, pero tenía stop loss así que al final no ha sido para tanto.

Ahora tengo que ver si vamos hacia arriba o hacia abajo.


----------



## debianita (7 Abr 2010)

Toma mamachicho:

Los ingresos por SMS de Telecinco y Antena 3 se desploman un 40% - elConfidencial.com

A ver si tenemos un buen miniguano esta tarde


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Toma mamachicho:
> 
> Los ingresos por SMS de Telecinco y Antena 3 se desploman un 40% - elConfidencial.com
> 
> A ver si tenemos un buen miniguano esta tarde



Esas noticias hacen subir los valores, las que los hacen bajar, son las de beneficio, antes de los resultados del Q1 se puden ir a 14....

NHH se sale de la pelleja literalmente.


----------



## debianita (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esas noticias hacen subir los valores, las que los hacen bajar, son las de beneficio, antes de los resultados del Q1 se puden ir a 14....
> 
> NHH se sale de la pelleja literalmente.



Como se decia antaño en este foro, las mamachichos no las toco ni con un palo, ni largo ni corto. Eso si cuando venga el esperado, profetizado y ansiado gran guano les metere con todo lo gordo. 

La ponia para dar una alegria a quienes odiamos a esta compañia :fiufiu:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Como se decia antaño en este foro, las mamachichos no las toco ni con un palo, ni largo ni corto. Eso si cuando venga el esperado, profetizado y ansiado gran guano les metere con todo lo gordo.
> 
> La ponia para dar una alegria a quienes odiamos a esta compañia :fiufiu:



No ames ni odies los valores, solo úsalos como una guiri borracha...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Abr 2010)

Luca, no me contestaste a lo de vale inc...


Tus previsiones guanisitcas son para un rato, o par avarios dias...


----------



## debianita (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No ames ni odies los valores, solo úsalos como una guiri borracha...



Lo se, estamos aqui para ganar pasta XX: almenos esa es la intencion), eso no quita que Telecirco como compañia apeste desde muy lejos y la odie por eso.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Abr 2010)

Luca nhh como las ves?


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2010)

Off topic total (perdón, perdón, perdón)

¿habéis estado alguien en Malta? ¿Merece la pena? ¿es un horror como he leído en algún sitio? ¿hay playas, o son todo acantilados, como he leído por ahí?


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Como se decia antaño en este foro, *las mamachichos no las toco ni con un palo*, ni largo ni corto.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33RxR07A[/YOUTUBE]


Lo siento, no he podido resistirme, no he podido ::::


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic total (perdón, perdón, perdón)
> 
> ¿habéis estado alguien en Malta? ¿Merece la pena? ¿es un horror como he leído en algún sitio? ¿hay playas, o son todo acantilados, como he leído por ahí?



Si estás pensando en darte una vuelta, mira en youtube. No hace mucho echaron un episodio de españoles por el mundo, u andaluces por el mundo...

Por lo demás ni idea...


----------



## Taxidermista (7 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic total (perdón, perdón, perdón)
> 
> ¿habéis estado alguien en Malta? ¿Merece la pena? ¿es un horror como he leído en algún sitio? ¿hay playas, o son todo acantilados, como he leído por ahí?



Creo que "Troya" la filmaron en Malta, así que playas parece que tiene.


----------



## debianita (7 Abr 2010)

Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, todo el mundo rojo y el Ibex verde, señores estamos en la champions lig de los indices, en breve los 12k :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic total (perdón, perdón, perdón)
> 
> ¿habéis estado alguien en Malta? ¿Merece la pena? ¿es un horror como he leído en algún sitio? ¿hay playas, o son todo acantilados, como he leído por ahí?




Supongo que tendrás algún oferton a tiro. Para islas están mejor las griegas o Chipre. Malta no está mal, según me han comentado. Ocio nocturno (no sé que edad gasta usted :rolleye: ) ,playas, pueblos típicos y buenos fondos para hacer submarinismo.
En resumen: por fundamentales está bien


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Creo que "Troya" la filmaron en Malta, así que playas parece que tiene.



Que memoria macho xD

Troya (película) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2010)

En un ratito toca ponerse largo, Bernake habla a las 19.30 y a la FED le gusta subir la bolsa cuando habla el jefe :fiufiu:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Luca, no me contestaste a lo de vale inc...
> 
> 
> Tus previsiones guanisitcas son para un rato, o par avarios dias...



VALE es porque el "jierro" se va a poner muy caro, preparan una "burbuha del jierro"

Como hay que hacer obra por un tubo para los JJOO puede ser una buena opción.

Valen cementeras brasileras también.

Mis previsiones por betas son sólo intradiarias.

NHH creo que la ley de suelo ha hecho que vuele y la han tenido rezagada en el hype, le tocaba movimiento. DP que sabe mucho de esto nos puede aclarar.


----------



## alvarojc (7 Abr 2010)

yo estuve hace 3 veranos. Está bien para una semana, sobra tiempo para verlo todo. playas hay, pero están al lado oeste de la isla y las ciudades importantes están en el este. te puedes mover en coche o si eres aventurera en autobus que es muy barato (la mayoria eran autobuses de los años 60) las ciudades estan chulas para ver y pasear... los viajes en barco a Gozo y Comino son altamente recomendables.... yo tambien hice un viaje en barco que salias por tarde, te daban de cenar y beber en el viaje y anocheciendo llegabas a la Blue Lagoon para nadar en aquella bahia bajo la luz de las estrellas (muy romantico).
los precios eran baratos, pero era antes de la llegada del euro. ahora no se como estará
fuera de las ciudades y pueblos, lo mas importante de malta es la fabrica de Playmobil y los decorados donde se rodó la pelicula Popeye ::: creo que esto lo dice todo)

la mayoria de la gente habla ingles, pero raro.

para quien nunca ha estado alli le digo que se imagine Rumania en mitad del desierto y con mar rodeandola.

Yo me lo pase bien, pero no se si volveré


----------



## Taxidermista (7 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Que memoria macho xD
> 
> Troya (película) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre





Uno de esos bits de información inútil que se te quedan grabados en el cerebro por algún motivo ignoto. Misterios de la mente humana...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Supongo que tendrás algún oferton a tiro. Para islas están mejor las griegas o Chipre. Malta no está mal, según me han comentado. Ocio nocturno (no sé que edad gasta usted :rolleye: ) ,playas, pueblos típicos y buenos fondos para hacer submarinismo.
> En resumen: por fundamentales está bien



Si, he encontrado una ofertilla y tenemos unos días así que era una opción. Prefería Cerdeña pero se subé más. He encontrado una oferta para Malta desde Madrid, 2 personas, vuelo + hotel + coche por 428 euros los dos... lo del ocio nocturno casi que no me llama demasiado (además estará lleno de ingleses borrachos), prefiero lo de playas, pueblecitos, cosas para ver, paisajes, comida...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> yo estuve hace 3 veranos. Está bien para una semana, sobra tiempo para verlo todo. playas hay, pero están al lado oeste de la isla y las ciudades importantes están en el este. te puedes mover en coche o si eres aventurera en autobus que es muy barato (la mayoria eran autobuses de los años 60) las ciudades estan chulas para ver y pasear... los viajes en barco a Gozo y Comino son altamente recomendables.... yo tambien hice un viaje en barco que salias por tarde, te daban de cenar y beber en el viaje y anocheciendo llegabas a la Blue Lagoon para nadar en aquella bahia bajo la luz de las estrellas (muy romantico).
> los precios eran baratos, pero era antes de la llegada del euro. ahora no se como estará
> fuera de las ciudades y pueblos, lo mas importante de malta es la fabrica de Playmobil y los decorados donde se rodó la pelicula Popeye ::: creo que esto lo dice todo)
> 
> ...



Gracias es justo lo que necesitaba oir, la experiencia de alguien.

Por cierto larga de nuevo en EUR/USD, con stop ajustadísimo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, he encontrado una ofertilla y tenemos unos días así que era una opción. Prefería Cerdeña pero se subé más. He encontrado una oferta para Malta desde Madrid, 2 personas, vuelo + hotel + coche por 428 euros los dos... lo del ocio nocturno casi que no me llama demasiado (además estará lleno de ingleses borrachos), prefiero lo de playas, pueblecitos, cosas para ver, paisajes, comida...



Y de inglesas borrachas...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y de inglesas borrachas...



Que perra te ha entrado hoy con las guiris borrachas... ¿saliste ayer o qué?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que perra te ha entrado hoy con las guiris borrachas... ¿saliste ayer o qué?



Recuerdos de Juventud.. a algunos les timaron con la academia de inglés esa a crédito, yo en cambio practicaba más...

Mi primera experiencia en eso de las guiris borrachas fué en Leeds en una Disco, se me acerca una y delante mío y de todo el mundo se bajó las bragas (todavía no eran populares los tangas sólo en las postales de Brasil puticlubs y demás) y me dijo al oído que así estaría más adecuada para "entrar en acción"

Después de esos 15 días (y ese fué el primero) supe el verdadero valor de una guiri borracha. XDDDDDDD


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y de inglesas borrachas...



Pfff, a mi es que no me dan nada de morbo las inglesas y sus variantes vikingas... pero nada :

Un saludo


----------



## carloszorro (7 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias es justo lo que necesitaba oir, la experiencia de alguien.
> 
> Por cierto larga de nuevo en EUR/USD, con stop ajustadísimo.



Un poco arriesgado


Ten cuidado con el 1,3357 porque era el anterior soporte y podría funcionar como resistencia


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, he encontrado una ofertilla y tenemos unos días así que era una opción. Prefería Cerdeña pero se subé más. He encontrado una oferta para Malta desde Madrid, 2 personas, vuelo + hotel + coche por 428 euros los dos... lo del ocio nocturno casi que no me llama demasiado (además estará lleno de ingleses borrachos), prefiero lo de playas, pueblecitos, cosas para ver, paisajes, comida...



Cerdeña tiene más encanto, pero es demasiado pijo. Llegar a algún chiringuito con tu FIAT alquilado y ver en el aparcamiento 4 ferraris, 3 porsche, 2 aston martin, 3 maseratis, etc etc te hace sentir como si llegases desnudo ::


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Stoxx y S&P en rojillo, el Ibex en verde pero a este hay que darle de comer aparte, a ver como se desarrolla la sesión.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Abr 2010)

Me ha saltado el stop del EUR/USD, y justo ahí ha rebotado.
Maldita sea.


----------



## carloszorro (7 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me ha saltado el stop del EUR/USD, y justo ahí ha rebotado.
> Maldita sea.



Me ha pasado algo parecido con la plata, me han jodido un poco hoy, una volatilidad a lo tonto, ya no entro mas esta semana


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

Viendo como está el Ibex, como a partir de las 17:00 el resto de índices acompañe mínimamente, la robasta nos lleva los 11300 sin necesidad de trampear los 11200 con un gap.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Abr 2010)

Con un par de O_O largo en Iberia a 2.17


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

Es el momento, rebote o guano.


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Es el momento, rebote o guano.



Parece que han elegido guano.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Abr 2010)

Cachissssssss


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que han elegido guano.



El DAX sí, pero el SP y el Ibex aguantan. Estoy por ponerme largo va llegando la hora de la robasta.


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Viendo como está el Ibex, como a partir de las 17:00 el resto de índices acompañe mínimamente, la robasta nos lleva los 11300 sin necesidad de trampear los 11200 con un gap.




Cuidado. La estupidez que acaba de cometer Grecia hoy rechazando el pan de rescate del FMI está haciendo bastante daño. Puede trastocarlo todo, incluída la todopoderosa robasta.

Dicen que quieren "negociar su rescate"...como si Helas estuviese en situación de negociar algo. Panda de impresentables... quieren morir con las botas puestas, según parece.


----------



## debianita (7 Abr 2010)

Las gamesas van a por el +7%, espectacular!


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> El DAX sí, pero el SP y el Ibex aguantan. Estoy por ponerme largo va llegando la hora de la robasta.



Pues yo veo al S&P haciendo nuevos mínimos :


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo veo al S&P haciendo nuevos mínimos :



UYY!!! Sí :o lapsus :ouch:


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado. La estupidez que acaba de cometer Grecia hoy rechazando el pan de rescate del FMI está haciendo bastante daño. Puede trastocarlo todo, incluída la todopoderosa robasta.
> 
> Dicen que quieren "negociar su rescate"...como si Helas estuviese en situación de negociar algo. Panda de impresentables... quieren morir con las botas puestas, según parece.





Pues, sí. Voy a estarme quietecito un rato.

De Cárpatos


> Cuidado con Grecia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Spread con la deuda alemana a 10 años se dispara a 412 puntos básicos, mayor nivel desde que existe el euro.
> ...


----------



## donpepito (7 Abr 2010)

Bueno, no es por nada... pero el precio OBJ de GAMESA, lo adelantamos hace dos semanas por aquí. XD


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2010)

El dow tontea con la pérdida del canal que ha guiado las subidas desde los mínimos de febrero y el ibex aguanta como un campeón a las puertas de los 11.200 a ver si mañana hay excusa para pasar la resistencia con gap, aunque es precio recordar que hasta los 11.347 tenemos un hueco abierto que hizo mucho daño en su momento, una escaramuza en la frontera, en mi opinión, no sería indicativo de nada, necesitamos algo más consistente. Ya dije ayer que no pensaba que se superasen los 11.200 a la primera.


----------



## pollastre (7 Abr 2010)

> De Cárpatos
> Cuidado con Grecia [Imprimir]
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, no lo había leído. Tremendas implicaciones, las que llevan estas palabras del amigo Cárpatos.

Yo estoy empezando a pensar, como he dicho antes, que esta gente está ya en una postura de morir matando. Si van a tener que caer, se llevarán lo que puedan por delante.

Lo de hoy no tiene pies, cabeza, lógica ni perdón de Dios por parte de esa gente. Deberían darles la puntilla y que entrasen en default este mismo 2010, expulsión de la EMU y al carajo. 

Y ahora , que se sigan poniendo chulos, pero con el dracma, no con el respaldo del Bulldog Euro.


----------



## debianita (7 Abr 2010)

¿alguien sabe cuanto son 400 dracmas?

:XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 Abr 2010)

Los Griegos Saben que la EU los salvará, si no la revaluación del € va a ser para flipar si siquiera insinúan que los largan...


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

Pues sí, la robasta no ha podido con el ambiente enrarecido que se respira, al menos en futuros mini que han cerrado en 11150, mientras los gordos han cerrado en 11166 y el contado en 11191 :


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

Hoy si que me he acordado de poner el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex, aquí va.

Hoy ha sido bastante bajo, tanto que no me ha hecho falta filtrar nada, el saldo del día ha terminado en positivo.

- Han vendido hasta las 9:16.
- A partir de ahí se han puesto a comprar con ventas aisladas a lo largo del día hasta el final de la sesión.
- En subasta no se ve lo que han hecho sin aplicar filtro, como ayer, han hecho 3 ventas y una compra, pero el volumen de ventas ha sido superior al de las compras.

Parece que esperan gap bajista para mañana, pero siguen confiando en las subidas, se les ve soltar en subasta solo de cara a la apertura del día siguiente, por otra parte siguen sin meterle mucha mano al mercado, están poco activos y no parece que esperen que las cosas vayan a cambiar.

edito: tras el cierre se ha visto una vela de bajada con un volumen bastante alto en el stoxx cuidado los largos.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

Más posiciones cortas al Banco Sabadell y Bankinter. No me quiero ni imaginar como ocurra algo positivo, la explosión que puede tener...

Bueno, ¿podremos tener un día de corrección?, tampoco se pide mucho...

Por cierto la he vuelto a liar... xD, pensaba que perdía un dinerillo y me da por mirar y no, es al revés gano algo. Se ve que hacer tantas operaciones a un mismo valor no es bueno . ¡Qué lío!

ED: + Más posis cortas al Sabadell, pffff

Mulder en R4 hay para Bankinter pero no para Sabadell, pero la proporción de cortos no se pueden comparar, Sabadell gana por goleada a lo Messi... jajja


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Más posiciones cortas al Banco Sabadell y Bankinter. No me quiero ni imaginar como ocurra algo positivo, la explosión que puede tener...
> 
> Bueno, ¿podremos tener un día de corrección?, tampoco se pide mucho...
> 
> ...



En Interdin nunca he visto cortos disponibles para el Sabadell, para el Bankinter me parece que si pero ahora mismo no hay.


----------



## destr0 (7 Abr 2010)

Buenas, acabo de llegar de reuniones y veo que la hora del foro cada vez funciona mejor! ahora son las 18 : 05, y en el foro marca las 17:20

calopez queremos un ntp!!!


----------



## kokaine (7 Abr 2010)

He leido por ahi, que alguien se pensaba entrar largo en SAN, sinceramente entre 10,200 y 10,40 tiene una muralla china que pasar. A partir de 10,5 empezaria a ver con buenos ojos una entrada larga, pero yo como vea un 10,30-10,40 quizas voy a meter unos cortos.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Abr 2010)

Lo del Ibex hoy ha sido una fiesta


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

Juas mira por donde:

BlackRock declara una participación del 3,073% en Banco Sabadell


----------



## rosonero (7 Abr 2010)

Bufffffff !!!!! Hay unos cuantos hilos abiertos sobre la situación de Grecia en el foro que dan un miedito que pa' qué.

Va a estar divertida la semana.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Bufffffff !!!!! Hay unos cuantos hilos abiertos sobre la situación de Grecia en el foro que dan un miedito que pa' qué.
> 
> Va a estar divertida la semana.



Buenas tardes.
A lo mojo se suman a la fiesta griega los Usanos 
Tienen subasta de 10ynotes en un ratito y en CNBC estan con el culito apretadito.
Ahora estan al 3,97% a ver que pasa al chupinazo.
S2


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> A lo mojo se suman a la fiesta griega los Usanos
> Tienen subasta de 10ynotes en un ratito y en CNBC estan con el culito apretadito.
> Ahora estan al 3,97% a ver que pasa al chupinazo.
> S2



Buenas ^^!

Wbu, ¿me podrías pasar la url del gráfico ese que pusiste de los especuladores largos,etc...?


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^^!
> 
> Wbu, ¿me podrías pasar la url del gráfico ese que pusiste de los especuladores largos,etc...?



www.timingcharts.com


Parece que la subasta ha quedado en 3,90%.Se les ve contentos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Os lo recuerdo, en especial a Zuloman.



No la tomes conmigo luca, metete con los de tu talla, con Mulder por ejemplo 

Acabo de llegar a Madrid de viaje, asi que no he sufrido nada hoy hoyja, espero que mañana baje baje y bajeeeeeeeee para que pueda comprar en rebajas , liquidez total y absoluta la mia


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Parece que seguimos haciendo nuevos mínimos para cenar, esto ya empieza a ponerse interesante que estar siempre subiendo no es plan.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2010)

ppuffff que manera de caer el S&P


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

^__^! Por ahora, mi malévolo plan que estaba a punto de fallar, "ha funcionado" juuas.

¿Quién es ahora el PeZcadito? ¿enn? 

Perdonen... xD tanto tiempo esperando este guano... jaja


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Parece que seguimos haciendo nuevos mínimos para cenar, esto ya empieza a ponerse interesante que estar siempre subiendo no es plan.



Pepón no lo permitirá!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2010)

Pepon has left the building 

¿1.180 son soporte?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ppuffff que manera de caer el S&P



que bien huele el guano cuando se esta en liquidez


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pepon has left the building
> 
> ¿1.180 son soporte?



Esto es un recorte... el soporte gordo estaba en 1145-1150 así que hay trecho para aliviar la sobrecompra.

De Carpatos:

Créditos al consumo de febrero bajan 11.510 millones de dólares contra +500 millones esperados. Dato realmente inquietante...

Zulo, sabe mejor cuando estás corto...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esto es un recorte... el soporte gordo estaba en 1145-1150 así que hay trecho para aliviar la sobrecompra.
> 
> De Carpatos:
> 
> ...



ya me imagino ya 

por cierto espero que no quede ningun sobreviviente corto en Gamesa , vaya paliza le habrian dado hoy xd :8: :8: :8:


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esto es un recorte... el soporte gordo estaba en 1145-1150 así que hay trecho para aliviar la sobrecompra.
> 
> De Carpatos:
> 
> ...



Pues yo he abierto un corto en el Stoxx hacia el final de la sesión europea, tenía bastante fe en que iba a bajar pero no se decidían al final he cerrado con 2 puntos de beneficio (más que nada porque tenía que irme) y luego ha ido un rato en mi contra hasta que se han puesto a bajar con fuerza, lástima porque pensaba quedarme abierto para mañana.


----------



## alvarojc (7 Abr 2010)

pues a ver si mañana es otro dia, que hoy he perdido con ganas.........
hasta mañana


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo he abierto un corto en el Stoxx hacia el final de la sesión europea, tenía bastante fe en que iba a bajar pero no se decidían al final he cerrado con 2 puntos de beneficio (más que nada porque tenía que irme) y luego ha ido un rato en mi contra hasta que se han puesto a bajar con fuerza, lástima porque pensaba quedarme abierto para mañana.



Estaba cantado.

La inercia alcista es demasiado fuerte todavía así que quedan nuevas subidas una vez corregida la sobrecompra.


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Estaba cantado.
> 
> La inercia alcista es demasiado fuerte todavía así que quedan nuevas subidas una vez corregida la sobrecompra.



Estaba cantado si, pero acertar el timing, que es lo interesante en estos casos, lo han puesto excesivamente dificil. En mi modesta opinión, la sobrecompra aun no está corregida.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estaba cantado si, pero acertar el timing, que es lo interesante en estos casos, lo han puesto excesivamente dificil. En mi modesta opinión, la sobrecompra aun no está corregida.



`__´Corrige un 0.59% y encima tenemos que dar las gracias juuass.

Supongo que si, que tocará bajar mañana, pero este tramo que han comprado ¿lo tendrán que colocar, no?.

Buenas noches


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2010)

Está claro que la sobrecompra no está todavía corregida. Estaba mal explicado.

Al menos deben ser 2-3 jornadas bajistas.

Después seguirá pa'rriba. Tienen que formarse pautas de vuelta y todavía estamos lejos de verlo en los gráficos.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Abr 2010)

Hoy han movido el árbol a base de bien


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2010)

Hoy he sacado un par de fotos al dow y al sp500. Las actualizo al cierre:







El dow ha cerrado justo por debajo del canal, pero por muy poquito.







El sp500 ni ha llegado a pisar la frontera, aunque se puede considerar un movimiento de apoyo de todos modos.

Sesión, por lo tanto, que no nos da demasiadas pistas.

Ahora, para la gente que le gusta ver las cosas con perspectiva, les invito a echar un ojo al siguiente gráfico. Si queréis ver guano de verdad, y no me refiero a una corrección más o menos intensa, creo que tenemos un buen candidato a derribar:







Tanto el dow, como el sp500, como el dax, comparten una arquitectura similar. Qué bien colocados están los mínimos de febrero ¿no?

Buenas noches a todos


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Abr 2010)

Con la que se prepara y sigue subiendo. A ver a que tonto pilla cuando llegue el batacazo. Proxima estación Atenas


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Con la que se prepara y sigue subiendo. A ver a que tonto pilla cuando llegue el batacazo. Proxima estación Atenas




Se ríen en nuestra cara. 
No nos confundamos...

lo de Héllas es tan evidente, que hasta Homer Simpson estaría corto, y si me apuras, apalancado.

Ese es precisamente el problema. Que es demasiado evidente.

El mercado nunca se ha distinguido por ponernos el dinero fácil, y no creo que vaya a empezar a hacerlo ahora. 

A ver si al final nuestro deseado guano va a ser como el famoso Octubre de IR-, que lleva sucediendo desde el 2008 :: y yo todavía no he visto a las milicias en las calles llamando a calar bayonetas.

Pido únicamente un poco de precaución para la forería...


----------



## pyn (8 Abr 2010)

Hoy sólo me viene a la cabeza 1 frase:

Con todo el equipo.


P.D: buenos días.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

Buenos días ^^!

Efectivamente, tenemos Gap a la baja. A esta hora son casi 110 puntos en el Ibex... un buen tirón de orejas.

El euro/dolar baja bastante, pero sin embargo ni el petroleo ni el oro están bajando significativamente. ¿qué toca? ¿gap a la baja, subida par chafar un poco y bajada hasta que los americanos decidan?.

Está interesante 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2010)

Las aerolíneas Iberia y British Airways firman su acuerdo de fusión - Yahoo! Noticias


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Las aerolíneas Iberia y British Airways firman su acuerdo de fusión - Yahoo! Noticias



ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGG que hagoooooooooooooo?
ayer compre Iberia y no se si poner una orden de venta ahora o ver que pasa durante el dia.

Alguna idea???????


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGG que hagoooooooooooooo?
> ayer compre Iberia y no se si poner una orden de venta ahora o ver que pasa durante el dia.
> 
> Alguna idea???????



Primero calma xD eso debería ser bueno, lo malo es el día, que es malo...

No te voy a decir que hacer, pero al menos ganas pasta


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2010)

Iberia

El único valor que sube ahora mismo


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGG que hagoooooooooooooo?
> ayer compre Iberia y no se si poner una orden de venta ahora o ver que pasa durante el dia.
> 
> Alguna idea???????



Yo no entiendo un carajo de grajo de acciones, pero siempre suele decirse que las fusiones y similares acaban trasquilando a los pequeños inversores.... ojete calor !!


----------



## pyn (8 Abr 2010)

Yo este rebote no se cómo tomármelo, acaban con la paciencia de todo el mundo.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Iberia ha doblado desde el mitico 1.34 de abril... los MMs españoles no suelen subir el valor con noticias -esperadas y descontadas en el PPS-


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo este rebote no se cómo tomármelo, acaban con la paciencia de todo el mundo.




El churribex ayer probó la sangre de los 11,200 y creo que le gustó... parece que busca repetir plato en el mismo restaurante, y veo bastante posible que lo logre a lo largo de la jornada.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

A los guanos dias, que diga, buenos días! 

Parece que vamos bien encarados al precipicio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

En qué vais cortos?


----------



## qpvlde (8 Abr 2010)

*¿Nos están empapelando?*

Desconozco si el volumen que muestran en la plataforma de bolsamania es el bueno, pero alguien tiene una explicación para la bestialidad que lleva negociada el BBVA en estos 40 minutos de sesión; normalmente es el SAN el que más negocia, y aunque hoy es superior tampoco es el despropósito del BBVA.

no se si alguien puede profundizar más en estos datos, pero creo que son relevantes para tomar el pulso al mercado en jornadas que como esta parece van a ser mmuy volátiles.

saludos


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En qué vais cortos?



Yo estoy fuera ahora mismo. No merece la pena arriesgarse en esta fiesta. 

A media mañana veré si meto alguna operación, cuando los fuegos artificiales y las maniobras leoncias de distracción terminen...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los guanos dias, que diga, buenos días!
> 
> Parece que vamos bien encarados al precipicio.



tengo una vistas preciosas en la pantalla

tendre que mantener la calma para no precipitarme, a ver si atino los mjinimos


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los guanos dias, que diga, buenos días!
> 
> Parece que vamos bien encarados al precipicio.




güenos dias tenga usted...


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En qué vais cortos?



¿y usted va largo...? :no:




Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En qué vais cortos?



En el Stoxx tampoco creo que esto dure mucho y lo veo más como una corrección de la sobrecompra que tenía que llegar más temprano que tarde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

¿ alguien se atreve a hacer un analisis tecnico de Zeltia? 8:


----------



## Hagen (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En qué vais cortos?



Arcelor, siemens, Basf y Danone.... (en este ultimo me estan mojando la oreja)


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2010)

China faces new health scare over 'bad vaccines'


*"His teacher at school tells us he is dumb, that he has short memory and cannot follow classes," his father Gao Changhong told AFP.*


----------



## Hagen (8 Abr 2010)

Euro 132.9x


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2010)

Veo tus 11.000 y subo a 10.000... )




Saludos :XX:


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

Me encanta el olor a guano por la mañana, esto si que es dinero facil :XX: Dentro con todo lo gordo sacando una pasta


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

Pues yo me acabo de salir del corto con unos cuantos puntos de beneficio, creo que me volveré a meter más tarde porque aun no he visto llegar al objetivo que tengo previsto, creo que lo dejan para la sesión de tarde.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

Buenas, yo estoy corto en CRI en 3.793, pero con pocas... esto está muy peligroso como para ir de valiente ::

Ojito, con ponerse largo antes de tiempo, que todo dios espera que esto sea una nimiedad, pero puede durar más de lo previsto.


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2010)

¡Buenos días!

Con vuestro permiso, me sumo un minipunto. De hace dos días:

_La gente espera una corrección inminente por la brutal sobrecompra de los índices, especialmente los yankis. Cuando se superen, por poco, pero se superen los 11.200 y la gente empiece a comprar para no perderse el subidón y cierren los cortos, será cuando lo tumben. Durante el lateral de los 11.900 hicieron algo parecido. _

Eso sí, un guanillo muy light.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 Abr 2010)

Buenos dias güanisticos a todos, yo sigo con mi aprendizaje teorico CFDidiano y tengo una duda que me corroe:

¿Los CFD de cara a Hacienda se consideran derivados?, es decir, ¿se restan las minusvalias a las plusvalias independientemente de la fecha de compra y venta o se aplica la ley antiaplicación?.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2010)

Ahora, o rebota aquí, o se va a los 900-850. Y esos si que no deberían perderse.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

Bueno ya largué el paquetito en 3.721, me hice con otro en 3.74.

agghhh la putaaaa justo ahora cae a plomo...


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Buenos dias güanisticos a todos, yo sigo con mi aprendizaje teorico CFDidiano y tengo una duda que me corroe:
> 
> ¿Los CFD de cara a Hacienda se consideran derivados?, es decir, ¿se restan las minusvalias a las plusvalias independientemente de la fecha de compra y venta o se aplica la ley antiaplicación?.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Entiendo que como producto financiero, de cara a IRPF (o I.S. si eres persona jurídica) sigue el tipo impositivo correspondiente a los rendimientos dinerarios, esto es, 19% hasta 6000€ (de beneficios realizados, ojo), y 21% a partir de 6000€ si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## no_loko (8 Abr 2010)

¿Habéis visto la barrida que acaban de hacer en CRI?:8:


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Entiendo que como producto financiero, de cara a IRPF (o I.S. si eres persona jurídica) sigue el tipo impositivo correspondiente a los rendimientos dinerarios, esto es, 19% hasta 6000€ (de beneficios realizados, ojo), y 21% a partir de 6000€ si mal no recuerdo.



Exacto, contaran los beneficios/perdidas hasta el día que presentes la declaración... y así todos los años.

No_loko... un segundo después de vender la mitad yo... ha sido CAI BA, de +88.000 que tenía pasó a -148.000 una brutalidad...


----------



## rosonero (8 Abr 2010)

> Grecia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> El spread con Alemania se dispara a nada menos que 445 puntos básicos,...punto de no retorno...




Buenos días


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Exacto, contaran los beneficios/perdidas hasta el día que presentes la declaración... y así todos los años.
> 
> No_loko... un segundo después de vender la mitad yo... ha sido CAI BA, de +88.000 que tenía pasó a -148.000 una brutalidad...




Gracias, entonces entiendo que no ocurre como con la compra-venta de acciones de toda la vida, en las que no se pueden compensar perdidas con ganancias si hace menos de 2 meses que se ha comprado-vendido el mismo valor.


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2010)

Análisis semanal de sentimiento:

Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,5266. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,5418 a 0,5548. 

Alcista 56.4%
Neutral 11.5%
Bajista 32.1%

Usa: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,57. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,5611 a 0,5592. 

Alcistas 41,3%
Neutrales 27,54%
Bajistas 31,16%

http://www.sentimientomercado.com/


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Gracias, entonces entiendo que no ocurre como con la compra-venta de acciones de toda la vida, en las que no se pueden compensar perdidas con ganancias si hace menos de 2 meses que se ha comprado-vendido el mismo valor.



Pues creo que con las acciones también ha cambiado, en el foro de Expansión, tienes a un experto en fiscalidad. Es muy amable... además podrás leer ya las respuestas que ha dado, que seguro se han preguntado. Como yo solo he tenido perdidas pues... lo de los beneficios pfffff jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

donde estáis viendo el tiempo real?

No me funciona ecobolsa ¿?


----------



## no_loko (8 Abr 2010)

*11:00 VENTAS MINORISTAS ZONA EURO * 

Febrero -0,6 mensual y -1,1% interanual. Muy mal dato teniendo en cuenta que los analistas preveían un crecimiento plano mensual y del -0,7% interanual.

Mayor caída de las ventas minoristas desde diciembre 2008.

Fuente: Capital Bolsa


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

Ojete-calor: el asunto de Grecia está empezando a irse de las manos.

Cuando un fundamental de esta magnitud salta a los mercados, no hay técnicos que valgan. Todo el mundo a cubierto...


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto la barrida que acaban de hacer en CRI?:8:



gacela... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Buenos dias güanisticos a todos, yo sigo con mi aprendizaje teorico CFDidiano y tengo una duda que me corroe:
> 
> ¿Los CFD de cara a Hacienda se consideran derivados?, es decir, ¿se restan las minusvalias a las plusvalias independientemente de la fecha de compra y venta o se aplica la ley antiaplicación?.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Yo entiendo que son derivados por la simple razón de que la liquidación de pérdidas/ganancias es diaria, recibes los beneficios o la pérdida inmediatamente, no cuando cierras la posición.


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

Cortos cerrados +11%  

Voy a revolcarme con mis plusvalias y a mirar a quien le meto :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Abr 2010)

Buenos días,

En liquidez. Hoy he llegado tarde para recoger el preciado guano. Una discusión bastante acalorada con el funcionario gilip.... de turno es lo único que me voy a llevar hoy.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cortos cerrados +11%
> 
> Voy a revolcarme con mis plusvalias y a mirar a quien le meto :XX:



Idem, cerrado los cortos ^__^! 

He dejado una posi larga un poco más abajo por si me entra, igual, pequeña, no está la cosa como para ir confiado.

Luca te dejé un mensaje, por si no te das cuenta...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 Abr 2010)

Al final h eencontrado la información en Invertia, no se les aplica la anti-aplicación.

Para quién le pueda interesar:

PUBLICIDAD 




Anuncios Google 


Invierta en Forex con ICM
Prueba Ya Una Cuenta Demo Gratis. Empieza a Invertir en Forex Hoy!
Forex | Indices | Commodities | Futures | CFDs | Automated Trading | ICM 
Fiscal : Impuestos
Todo lo que necesita saber sobre impuestos. Claro y Sencillo
Editorial Cursos Luis Bonilla S.L. 
Ayudas fiscales I+D+I
Deducción fiscal y subvención por I+D+I
:ASESORIA I+D+I: Consultora líder en la financiación pública de proyectos de I+D+i. 
Profim EAFI
Cliente Particular e Institucional Madrid & Barcelona desde 1996
Profim - análisis y selección de fondos 


Los cfd's están incluidos dentro de la categoría de "instrumentos financieros", es decir, no son considerados valores, por tanto, no les afecta la normativa antiaplicación de pérdidas, al igual que a futuros y opciones. Pero cuidado, a los warrants sí les afecta esta normativa. 

Me fundamento, principalmente, en dos consultas vinculantes. En la primera dan un pequeño rodeo para situar a todos los contratos por diferencias en esa categoría de instrumentos financieros. En la segunda es donde dicen que a este tipo de productos no les resulta de aplicación la normativa antiaplicación (valga la redundancia): 

http://petete.meh.es/******s/know3....erencias)+.Y+(instrumentos+financieros)&Pos=5 

http://petete.meh.es/******s/know3....m?NDoc=4882&Consulta=futuros+y+opciones&Pos=2 

Por último, no podía acabar esta respuesta sin enlazar la consulta vinculante de otras veces, relativa a lo qué son los cfd's y a su fiscalidad. Creo es muy conveniente su lectura, y no sólo por la fiscalidad: 

http://petete.meh.es/******s/know3.exe/tributos/CONSUVIN/texto.htm?NDoc=9700&Consulta=cfd&Pos=0&UD=1 

Saludos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Idem, cerrado los cortos ^__^!
> 
> He dejado una posi larga un poco más abajo por si me entra, igual, pequeña, no está la cosa como para ir confiado.
> 
> Luca te dejé un mensaje, por si no te das cuenta...



Yo tengo orden de largos en el EX a 2.847. Pero no tiene pinta de pararse por ahí y me estoy planteando cancelarla ienso:


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Los cfd's están *incluidos dentro de la categoría de "instrumentos financieros"*, es decir, no son considerados valores, por tanto, no les afecta la normativa antiaplicación de pérdidas, al *igual que a futuros y opciones*. Pero cuidado, a los warrants sí les afecta esta normativa.



Efectivamente, lo que yo te decía, es lo mismo que los futuros a efectos fiscales, es decir, tanto has ganado = 19%, si son más de 6000 euros = 21%

Aunque me queda la duda de si con los dividendos pasa lo mismo, pero creo que si.


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL DOW JONES

Periodo de 08-04-2010 a 08-05-2010

OC: +2.77% AA VV: +23.86% +34.38 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.22% D: +83.32%
OC: +2.87% AXP VV: +11.09% +23.93 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.60% D: +92.30%
OC: +3.63% BA VV: +17.95% +34.38 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.47% D: +96.89%
OC: +6.01% BAC VV: +15.61% +17.0 años CC: +0.26% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.61% D: +35.46%
OC: +2.45% CAT VV: +18.18% +34.38 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.13% D: +91.68%
OC: -0.41% CSCO VV: +27.33% +14.90 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.25% HL: +3.85% D: +61.24%
OC: +3.51% CVX VV: +9.26% +28.87 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.99% D: +62.81%
OC: +4.20% DD VV: +9.17% +34.38 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.01% D: +65.85%
OC: +1.94% DIS VV: +18.85% +34.38 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.29% D: +203.89%
OC: +0.35% GE VV: +31.82% +34.38 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.07% HL: +1.89% D: +121.08%
OC: +1.87% HD VV: +12.08% +18.45 años CC: +0.06% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.43% D: +234.59%
OC: +2.57% HPQ VV: +15.07% +34.38 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.60% D: +150.23%
OC: +0.06% IBM VV: +9.58% +34.38 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.08% HL: +1.82% D: +151.04%
OC: +1.09% INTC VV: +17.70% +17.0 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.16% HL: +3.17% D: +77.12%
OC: +2.08% JNJ VV: +10.21% +28.87 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.08% HL: +1.79% D: +80.75%
OC: +0.12% JPM VV: +14.02% +19.09 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.65% D: +88.01%
OC: +1.13% KFT VV: +4.95% +6.61 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.08% HL: +1.58% D: +27.21%
OC: +1.72% KO VV: +14.64% +34.35 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.80% D: +120.26%
OC: +2.18% MCD VV: +16.72% +28.87 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.08% D: +162.27%
OC: +2.43% MMM VV: +12.95% +28.87 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.85% D: +100.47%
OC: +1.02% MRK VV: +11.32% +28.87 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.99% D: +208.15%
OC: -1.62% MSFT VV: +27.00% +17.74 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.15% HL: +2.84% D: +127.25%
OC: -0.27% PFE VV: +12.84% +20.51 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.11% HL: +2.25% D: +136.91%
OC: +0.90% PG VV: +11.70% +28.87 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.77% D: +174.63%
OC: -2.08% T VV: +6.24% +18.45 años CC: -0.01% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.94% D: 0.0%
OC: -2.35% TRV VV: +18.37% +17.0 años CC: 0.00% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.06% D: +925.68%
OC: +3.63% UTX VV: +23.80% +28.87 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.09% D: +81.14%
OC: -0.22% VZ VV: +8.03% +19.09 años CC: +0.04% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.93% D: +327.65%
OC: +1.03% WMT VV: +22.46% +26.0 años CC: +0.04% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.25% D: +318.29%
OC: +3.46% XOM VV: +6.50% +28.87 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.71% D: +75.96%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, lo que yo te decía, es lo mismo que los futuros a efectos fiscales, es decir, tanto has ganado = 19%, si son más de 6000 euros = 21%
> 
> Aunque me queda la duda de si con los dividendos pasa lo mismo, pero creo que si.



Con divs hays exenciones, pero básicamente son ganancias patrimoniales... no¿?


----------



## Hagen (8 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, lo que yo te decía, es lo mismo que los futuros a efectos fiscales, es decir, tanto has ganado = 19%, si son más de 6000 euros = 21%
> 
> Aunque me queda la duda de si con los dividendos pasa lo mismo, pero creo que si.



Una duda que me surge, se pueden compensar perdidas de varios años en los 4 años??


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Una duda que me surge, se pueden compensar perdidas de varios años en los 4 años??



No tienes ganancias hasta que no hayas compensado todas las perdidas...


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

De momento me estoy quietecito, no quiero joder este dia verde fosforito. Ademas con Trichet en la palestra este mediodia.... miedito. Ya podia soltar alguna, en plan el Moreno y hacer bajar esto a los 9k


----------



## Hagen (8 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No tienes ganancias hasta que no hayas compensado todas las perdidas...



gracias, 

En acciones si palmas en un año, tienes 4 para compensar esas perdidas. En CFDs es lo mismo o no tienes limitacion de años??


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Abr 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> gracias,
> 
> En acciones si palmas en un año, tienes 4 para compensar esas perdidas. En CFDs es lo mismo o no tienes limitacion de años??




Independientemente del producto todos estos ingresos/pérdidas son de la misma naturaleza, así el trato fiscal ha de ser el mismo.


----------



## rosonero (8 Abr 2010)

Parece que el Ibex ha topado con los 11040 c en su rebote , a ver como se resuelve :


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2010)

Zuloman, Urbas es una de las pocas que esta subiendo...........


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zuloman, Urbas es una de las pocas que esta subiendo...........




Incitatalo, incitalo .... no ves que despues la gente se mete con el por meterse en tal chicharro


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zuloman, Urbas es una de las pocas que esta subiendo...........



Zuloman no puede tocar las Urbas... le producen urticaria ::


No le tientes, Satán!


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Abr 2010)

*BME facilita al particular la inversión en renta fija privada*

El inversor minorista podrá invertir directamente en renta fija corporativa de forma similar a como lo hace en bolsa á partir del 10 de mayo. Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME) ha creado una plataforma electrónica denominada Sistema Electrónico de Negociación de Deuda (SEND) que permitirá al pequeño ahorrador comprar y vender estos títulos de forma sencilla, directa y transparente.


El desarrollo de la plataforma se debe tanto al interés creciente de los inversores particulares por este tipo de activos como a los requerimientos de la nueva normativa, particularmente, la MiFID y de las autoridades reguladoras y supervisoras, nacionales e internacionales.

Desde BME se espera que la puesta en marcha de este sistema de negociación, anime a las entidades a lanzar emisiones destinadas a captar parte del ahorro minorista.

Los activos de deuda corporativa que podrán incluirse en el SEND son las
participaciones preferentes, bonos y obligaciones simples, obligaciones subordinadas, obligaciones con bonificación fiscal, cédulas y pagarés con vencimiento superior a 6 meses.

En un principio se incluirán las emitidas a partir de 2009 con nominal unitario igual o inferior a 1.500 euros que hayan tenido como destinatario al inversor particular. Esto supone un total de 30 emisiones por valor de 20.000 millones de euros.

Podrán también incluirse otros títulos emitidos con anterioridad, o con nominal superior, si así lo pide el emisor o un miembro del mercado.

Posteriormente podrían incluirse activos de deuda pública tanto nacional como europea así como otros activos de deuda corporativa emitidos en otros mercados internacionales.

El sistema de contratación será por órdenes (multilateral) ó aplicaciones (bilateral), con operativa a vencimiento y contado. La compensación y liquidación de las operaciones se harán a través de Iberclear, por saldos. El horario será continuo, de 8:30 a 16:30 horas.

Podrán ser miembros de SEND aquellos que sean miembros del mercado AIAF,
quienes actuarán por cuenta propia o de terceros y se crea la nueva figura de entidad mediadora que, sin ser miembro de AIAF, puede actuar por cuenta de uno o varios miembros, pero no por cuenta propia.

Las entidades de liquidez son aquellos miembros de AIAF con compromisos de cotización sobre una o varias emisiones y podrán actuar por cuenta propia o de terceros.


BME facilita al particular la inversión en renta fija privada


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

de Carpatos

Rumores corren por el mercado peligrosos. No están confirmados pero es lo que está acelerando la bajada actual. *Se dice que bancos alemanes están empezando a cortar las líneas con Grecia, mediante un encarecimiento insostenible, de la misma manera que hicieron con Lehman pocos días antes del desastre*. Estos rumores han puesto muy nerviosos a los grandes operadores. El tema de Grecia cada vez se pone más serio. La actitud alemana está haciendo mucho daño.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zuloman, Urbas es una de las pocas que esta subiendo...........





debianita dijo:


> Incitatalo, incitalo .... no ves que despues la gente se mete con el por meterse en tal chicharro





pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman no puede tocar las Urbas... le producen urticaria ::
> 
> 
> No le tientes, Satán!



ni con un palo las toco hoyja, ya me he vengado pillando un rebote y varias veces pequeñas entradas y salidas, me han devuelto lo robado y ya me doy por muy satisfecho 

Me tiene una pinta de que acaba petando que no puede con ella, alejate de mi satanas ::

Llego la hora de que zuloman pase a la lista de los listos y gane pasta xd


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Independientemente del producto todos estos ingresos/pérdidas son de la misma naturaleza, así el trato fiscal ha de ser el mismo.



¿Seguro? Tengo entendido que no se pueden meter en el mismo saco. Por ejemplo, si palmas en acciones no puedes compensar en futuros a menos que sean una cobertua directa (el subyacente la misma acción). Estaría bien aclararlo, aunque lo que dices, desde mi punto de vista, es lo más lógico y debería hacerse de ese modo.


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

Trichet mantiene los tipos. Capitan obvious al ataqueeee


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

No veo el tiempo real en bolsamanía.. os pasa a vosotros también? no pasa de las 13:50


----------



## tonuel (8 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> de Carpatos
> 
> Rumores corren por el mercado peligrosos. No están confirmados pero es lo que está acelerando la bajada actual. *Se dice que bancos alemanes están empezando a cortar las líneas con Grecia, mediante un encarecimiento insostenible, de la misma manera que hicieron con Lehman pocos días antes del desastre*. Estos rumores han puesto muy nerviosos a los grandes operadores. El tema de Grecia cada vez se pone más serio. La actitud alemana está haciendo mucho daño.




Los alemanes no se dejan encular... ya ve usted que cosas... ienso:




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No veo el tiempo real en bolsamanía.. os pasa a vosotros también? no pasa de las 13:50



Se ha jodido xD tú has hecho algo... ). Alguna vez se quedaba parado unos minutos... pero pffff


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No veo el tiempo real en bolsamanía.. os pasa a vosotros también? no pasa de las 13:50




Sip  ta roto


----------



## Berebere (8 Abr 2010)

No sigo mucho la bolsa, pero me he quedado acojonado con los datos de la variación a un año... la de pelotazos y batacazos que se podía uno haber pegado:

LaBolsa.com : Bolsa de Madrid : Cotizaciones Sectores del Mercado Continuo

PD: lástima no haber metido 3.000 eurípidos en Jazztel (salvo que tenga alguna explicación rara ese 1051% de variación)
PD2: esto es una puta ruleta rusa


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

Berebere dijo:


> No sigo mucho la bolsa, pero me he quedado acojonado con los datos de la variación a un año... la de pelotazos y batacazos que se podía uno haber pegado:
> 
> LaBolsa.com : Bolsa de Madrid : Cotizaciones Sectores del Mercado Continuo
> 
> PD: lástima no haber metido 3.000 eurípidos en Jazztel (salvo que tenga alguna explicación rara ese 1051% de variación)



La tiene, se llaman "contra-split". Cotizaba en rangos de centimeo, así que dividen el número de acciones para subir la cotización.

Y si... xD esto es un Bingo. jaja


----------



## tplink888 (8 Abr 2010)

Esta sirve para mirarlo , lo de la bolsa ????
IBEX 35 - Indice - elEconomista.es


----------



## rosonero (8 Abr 2010)

> 14:30:02 h.
> Paro semanal	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 460.000 mucho peor de lo esperado




Debía estar descontado, claro.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

He comprado unas pocas Iberias... se pueden animar con todo el jaleo de las fusiones.


----------



## alvarojc (8 Abr 2010)

:ouch::ouch::ouch: buenos dias...... me lo he perdido, no he podido hacer nada esta mañana ¿queda algo para esta tarde? ¿mas guano? ¿un rebote? 
¿o ya sólo llego a las migajas?


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> He comprado unas pocas Iberias... se pueden animar con todo el jaleo de las fusiones.



entonces no soy el unico que se ha metido en esta.....:Baile::Baile:


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2010)

US stock futures remained under water Thursday after the government reported its count of those filing for jobless benefits climbed by 18,000 to 460,000 last week. Futures for the Dow Jones Industrial Average were down 40 points at 10,809.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> US stock futures remained under water Thursday after the government reported its count of those filing for jobless benefits climbed by 18,000 to 460,000 last week. Futures for the Dow Jones Industrial Average were down 40 points at 10,809.



Tendremos que salir por patas de los largos USA... NVAX muy paradita DP...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces no soy el unico que se ha metido en esta.....:Baile::Baile:



Estaba mirando el histórico de mis compras en Iberias... y he llegado a meterle 15 mil accs. pffff (a 1.5) ahora me moriría de miedo... brrr

Por cierto ¿han quitado el mínimo de los 5 euros en las compras de cfds en R4?
Se me vendieron 5 acciones  y no me entraron más al rango que quería y al final cancelé la orden y solo veo que me han cobrado 0.02 euros. De ser así está genial la nueva política.

Luca, la pitonisa, dijo que se iba a 2.20$ (probabilidades)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Estaba mirando el histórico de mis compras en Iberias... y he llegado a meterle 15 mil accs. pffff (a 1.5) ahora me moriría de miedo... brrr
> 
> Por cierto ¿han quitado el mínimo de los 5 euros en las compras de cfds en R4?
> Se me vendieron 5 acciones  y no me entraron más al rango que quería y al final cancelé la orden y solo veo que me han cobrado 0.02 euros. De ser así está genial la nueva política.
> ...




Bueno vete a saber lo que hace, mira Aria.. CYCC no compré porque no me gustaba y de momento no me equivoqué, a NVAX la veo por técnico que intenta dibujar figuras alcistas y lleva tiempo sin GAP ya veremos.. DPTR debería de dar alegrías por el tema del GAS y demás...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno vete a saber lo que hace, mira Aria.. CYCC no compré porque no me gustaba y de momento no me equivoqué, a NVAX la veo por técnico que intenta dibujar figuras alcistas y lleva tiempo sin GAP ya veremos.. DPTR debería de dar alegrías por el tema del GAS y demás...



Hombre, te he dicho probabilidades... ni si quiera ella sabe lo que va a pasar juuass

A mi las Dptr, te lo vuelvo a repetir... no me gustan nada, son como otras Hytm, te venden esperanzas... la compañía es un colador.

Y con las Arias vendí a 2.56 me dijo vende y cayo hasta los 2.35 aprox... y de ahí al cielo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Por cierto.

No tiene mucho sentido que el EUR/USD baje y los alemanes pongan cara a los Griegos, ambas cosas a la vez son incompatibles.. a no ser que se esté descontando Portugal, España, o Italia... 2 o más a la vez no porque estaría a 0,80 el EUR/USD....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> gracias,
> 
> En acciones si palmas en un año, tienes 4 para compensar esas perdidas. En CFDs es lo mismo o no tienes limitacion de años??



No no, la limitación de los 4 años es siempre la misma para todo, te había entendido otra cosa.

Me rerefería a que dentro de esos 4 años, hasta que no compenses todas las pérdidas a niveles fiscales ( y reales) no has ganando nada...

Por ello es recomendable ir vendiendo con las que ganas para compensar esas perdidas y no perder la ventaja fiscal.

Al igual que planificar las ventas para no ganar más de 6k€ al año...

Por cierto, tienes un mp.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Joder NH hoteles es mágica estoy por comprar unas cuantas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder NH hoteles es mágica estoy por comprar unas cuantas...



Luca te pregunté por ellas hará unos dias... y también por Vale...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Luca te pregunté por ellas hará unos dias... y también por Vale...



Por vale te respondí, NHH es lotería, seguro que compramos y se va a los 2€


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por vale te respondí, NHH es lotería, seguro que compramos y se va a los 2€



Pues lo de Vale ADR no lo vi... entonces porque te parecía buena compra¿?

Por cierto... mira en el nuevo foro un post que he abierto, hay varias... pero una que me fascina es esta...

Dynegy Inc. - Google Finance

Os necesito a todos para que me digais px de entrada porque le voy a dar con todo lo gordo... no digo más...


----------



## aksarben (8 Abr 2010)

Cómo se pasan con los spikes en NVAX xD


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2010)

Ojo al euro, que rebota.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ojo al euro, que rebota.



Voy LARGO en el usd/mxn
Lo he pillado en mínimos del día


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por vale te respondí, NHH es lotería, seguro que compramos y se va a los 2€





Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pues lo de Vale ADR no lo vi... entonces porque te parecía buena compra¿?
> 
> Por cierto... mira en el nuevo foro un post que he abierto, hay varias... pero una que me fascina es esta...
> 
> ...




Otra cosa, se me pasaba sobre lo de NHH... No estoy de acuerdo contigo en tanto en cuanto para mi no es tan chicharrill...

Me explico:

1) Ojalá el activo de los valores del MC fueran tán sólido como los de NHH. Hay ladrillo detrás. Puede que sobrevalorado en el activo ( aún así cotiza a 0.4 de P/B)... pero el ladrillo, siempre será ladrillo. Es decir que no son patentes ni cosas asi. Es el activo más tangible entre los tangilbes.

2) España ha sido y es un país turístico. Mucho tienen que cambiar las cosas para que cambie esa tendencia.

y 3) Hay una curiosa regla con las burbujas... cuando se desinflan tienen a valer 1/6 de su valor en el pico de la misma... ocurrió con tef, de 30€ a 5... y ha ocurrido con NHH...de 18 a 3e... Creo que hay más recorrido hacia arriba que hacia abajo...

Un saludo!


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Voy LARGO en el usd/mxn
> Lo he pillado en mínimos del día



Yo no me meto en más divisas. Con el eurodolar tengo bastante...


----------



## carloszorro (8 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo no me meto en más divisas. Con el eurodolar tengo bastante...



Me lo ha recomendado un amigo, como salga mal lo corto los ovarios


----------



## Hagen (8 Abr 2010)

No cuadra mucho la caida de las bolsas con el recorte del EUR/DOLAR


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes.

Ultimamente tenemos unos arranques muy aburridos con los gringos, parece que se les ha acabado la marcha.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pues lo de Vale ADR no lo vi... entonces porque te parecía buena compra¿?
> 
> Por cierto... mira en el nuevo foro un post que he abierto, hay varias... pero una que me fascina es esta...
> 
> ...



Jeje es una DPTR de la electricidad...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Me lo ha recomendado un amigo, como salga mal lo corto los ovarios



Carloszorro, tu amigo tiene que ser hemafrodita, por aquello de cortar"lo" los ovarios...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes.



Por qué me da que alguien acaba de levantarse de una siesta lasciva? ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jeje es una DPTR de la electricidad...



P/B de 0.26....


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> No cuadra mucho la caida de las bolsas con el recorte del EUR/DOLAR



Yo no veo ultimamente mucha correlación entre bolsas y divisas, la verdad...


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por qué me da que alguien acaba de levantarse de una siesta lasciva? ::



No, llevo bastante rato mirando, pero estaba ocupado con unas cosillas, de vez en cuando iba recargando la página.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Jojojo los de NVAX qué cabrones son....

DP habla un poquito no que sueltas prenda... cada vez que haces eso vendes todo XDDDD


----------



## rosonero (8 Abr 2010)

El lateral estrechándose al máximo, a ver si se decide de una vez.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> P/B de 0.26....



Pero si da pérdidas ¿¿??

Dime el P/B de DPTR o dime donde mirarlo si no te importa...

Las vale te comenté que era porque se dedican a la elaboración de Acero, próxima posible burbuja...

Sobre NHH creo que el tema de la ley de suelo de de la Vogue tiene algo que ver...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pero si da pérdidas ¿¿??



Pierde lo mismo que vale la acción.... y eso es históricamente barato...

Te adjunto compañías que dan pérdidas...

ProLogis - Google Finance

28 veces lo que pierde

Hartford Financial Services - Google Finance

7 veces lo que pierde


Esta está cotizando a menos de lo que pierde...

Mira los ratings de MS

DYN Dynegy Inc. stock quote price shares XNYS ? Morningstar


Y el historico...

DYN: Dynegy, Inc. Stock Report | Valuation Ratios


La última vez que cotizó a un P/B de .02, fué en el 2002, a 1 pavo y algo....

En 2007, tocó los 10 pavos...25% anual....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Te digo, la veo como DPTR, la pongo en mi watch list, el Q1 es el día 10, si baja mucho antes del mismo, pillaré acciones.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pero si da pérdidas ¿¿??
> 
> Dime el P/B de DPTR o dime donde mirarlo si no te importa...
> 
> ...



Romeo... tengo unas acereras para ti...



Grupo Simec S.A.B. de C.V. (ADR) - Google Finance

ArcelorMittal (ADR) - Google Finance

Y esta es una recicladora... aunque está inflada cual chococrispi...


SCHN Schnitzer Steel Industries Inc. A stock quote price shares XNAS ? Morningstar


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

Nota: SIM va sin credito


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Pues SIM y DYN me gustan mucho mix...


----------



## Hagen (8 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no veo ultimamente mucha correlación entre bolsas y divisas, la verdad...



Desde el 1 de Abril se nota mucho mas


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

Parece que se quieren poner pepones ... yo estoy quietecito desde esta mañana. Lo tengo que ver muy claro para mojarme esta tarde.

Como lo veis vosotros?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues SIM y DYN me gustan mucho mix...



Yo ahora he pillado unas DYN, a ver que pasa... a 1.23 ( responda otra vez...)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wXQa3zITcVk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wXQa3zITcVk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que se quieren poner pepones ... yo estoy quietecito desde esta mañana. Lo tengo que ver muy claro para mojarme esta tarde.
> 
> Como lo veis vosotros?



La verdad un poco tarde para abrir largos... los americanos pueden ir a cerrar el gap y luego bajar, pero desde luego más seguro que los cortos con un stop justo por debajo de los mínimos del día. 

Hoy estoy teniendo un gran día, para los "pocos riesgos" que he corrido.

Las Iberias, tienen una "china" muy gorda en los 2.7, pero de ahí a buscar la siguiente hay un gran tramo. <--- no te estoy aconsejando estas, como te decía ya es un poco tarde para mi gusto.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2010)

Luca, no pasa nada extraño... todo va según lo previsto para esta semana. XD


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> La verdad un poco tarde para abrir largos... los americanos pueden ir a cerrar el gap y luego bajar, pero desde luego más seguro que los cortos con un stop justo por debajo de los mínimos del día.
> 
> Hoy estoy teniendo un gran día, para los "pocos riesgos" que he corrido.
> 
> Las Iberias, tienen una "china" muy gorda en los 2.7, pero de ahí a buscar la siguiente hay un gran tramo. <--- no te estoy aconsejando estas, como te decía ya es un poco tarde para mi gusto.




No era mi intencion abrir largos tal y como esta el asunto. Me esperare, esta tarde estudiare que hago mañana.

Gracias Wata_


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

Me siento con DYN como Zuloman se sentía con las Urbas :cook:


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Me siento con DYN como Zuloman se sentía con las Urbas :cook:



Ya la vi antes xD ¿Intentando adivinar un suelo? Mínimos de 52 semanas, la podrían bajar de calificación... etc... pfff 

Un saludo y ojala te salga bien


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

Después de una tarde tremendamente lateral parece que ganan los pepontorias...err que diga, los pepones 

Pero el cierre de la sesión me dice que se van a poner laterales de nuevo, creo que mañana tocan más bajadas todavía, aun no hemos corregido bien la sobrecompra.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2010)

Lectura para Luca and Hedges del hilo...

A Web of Insider Trading Charges | OSTK Message Board Posts


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Después de una tarde tremendamente lateral parece que ganan los pepontorias...err que diga, los pepones
> 
> Pero el cierre de la sesión me dice que se van a poner laterales de nuevo, creo que mañana tocan más bajadas todavía, aun no hemos corregido bien la sobrecompra.



¿todavía más bajadas?

eh, que aquí hay más gente larga


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2010)

WATAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....... He estado currando y no he podido ver las Iberias, ya dando por hecho que hoy era dia de perdida y ahora las veo y........................
ESTAMOS GANANDOOOOOOOOO que hago?????????????
ves recorrido? hasta cuanto?


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> WATAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....... He estado currando y no he podido ver las Iberias, ya dando por hecho que hoy era dia de perdida y ahora las veo y........................
> ESTAMOS GANANDOOOOOOOOO que hago?????????????
> ves recorrido? hasta cuanto?



Yo las acabo de soltar hace un segundo... en 2.685 eran 200 euros xD

Intentaré entrar de nuevo un poco más abajo... mañana puede subir más.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2010)

crees que bajaran un poco? falta poco para cerrar y......?


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> WATAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....... He estado currando y no he podido ver las Iberias, ya dando por hecho que hoy era dia de perdida y ahora las veo y........................
> ESTAMOS GANANDOOOOOOOOO que hago?????????????
> ves recorrido? hasta cuanto?




[Mode Gandalf On]

¡Recoged beneficios, insensatos!

[Mode Gandalf Off]


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> crees que bajaran un poco? falta poco para cerrar y......?



Que bajo mi punto de vista los yankis podrían subir a cerrar el Gap de apertura y volver a bajar, aún hay muchos mamoneos y yo esas cantidades no las dejo escapar que muerdo Grrrr 

Un saludo

Le he puesto una orden un poco más abajo, si entra bien... sino nada.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2010)

me cuesta un huevo vender, ya sea cuando pierdo como cuando gano.
mi idea era venderlas para pillar Gas (y promediar con las que tengo), pero quería comprarlas a 13.59, ahora que ya han subido a 13.65, no me compensa.

Creo que las aguantaré a ver que pasa mañana.........


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me cuesta un huevo vender, ya sea cuando pierdo como cuando gano.
> mi idea era venderlas para pillar Gas (y promediar con las que tengo), pero quería comprarlas a 13.59, ahora que ya han subido a 13.65, no me compensa.
> 
> Creo que las aguantaré a ver que pasa mañana.........



Ok, ten en cuenta lo de la "China" en 2.70... xD. Iberia está alcista, la están acumulando... no entres para promediar en "cosas" bajistas es mala idea.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2010)

Repsol vende a Enagás su 82% en el almacen de Gaviota por 86,9 millones - 8/04/10 - 2042097 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Mix puedes mirar las MPEL...... porfa...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Abr 2010)

Me voy surmanos

Mañana más.


----------



## debianita (8 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me cuesta un huevo vender, ya sea cuando pierdo como cuando gano.
> mi idea era venderlas para pillar Gas (y promediar con las que tengo), pero quería comprarlas a 13.59, ahora que ya han subido a 13.65, no me compensa.
> 
> Creo que las aguantaré a ver que pasa mañana.........



Langaro, que conste que soy un novato en esto, pero GAS tiene un pinta bajista que tira para atras. La analize el finde y era uno de mis valores para meterle cortos, pero como es una accion que le cuesta mucho moverse no le meti. Para eso tengo otras opciones mas chicharriles que me han dado unas buenas plusvis.

Si quieres promediar, tactica totalmente suicida (que conste que se de lo que hablo :XX esperate a que levante cabeza y le metes con todo lo gordo.

Repito, soy un novato, saca tus propias conclusiones.

Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

comprado san a 10,06 espero que mañana suba xd :S

a ver si los yamkis suben y preparan el terreno 8:


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal, más alto que ayer, el saldo diario ha sido negativo.

- Han vendido hasta las 11 de la mañana.
- A partir de ahí han comprado con ventas aisladas.
- En subasta han vendido con paquetes más o menos grandes.

Parece que para mañana esperan otro gap bajista, pero tampoco parece que estén tirando la casa por la ventana con las ventas ni mucho menos, en saldo semanal están positivos, pero hoy han llegado a pasar por el saldo negativo durante el dia.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si quieres promediar, tactica totalmente suicida (que conste que se de lo que hablo :XX esperate a que levante cabeza y le metes con todo lo gordo.
> 
> Saludos



Es que realmente no hace falta promediar, estamos Muy alcistas, a no ser que pase algo muy gordo y si pasa, es mejor que no te coja con más money metido en acciones bajistas.

Lo que tiene que hacer es esperar, ya subirá... no hace falta que lo recupere todo, puede venderlas un poco más baratas si sabe donde meter el dinero o quedarse un poco más tranquilo.

Yo esperaría (sin haber leído a cuanto las tiene, ojo)

ED: Gas natural, presenta sus resultados el 28 de Abril antes del mercado. Esto la puede empujar un poco.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2010)

Cárpatos dice en su análisis de cierre de mercados cosas interesantes, pero me ha hecho gracia esta frase:



> O al menos eso creo yo, que no soy más que un _*pobre analista de tercera*_, pero que tiene hijos, _*hipotecas*_, y miedo, miedo porque no veo que los políticos de la UE den la talla, y los de nuestro país menos aún. Qué defraudado estoy de toda la clase política. ¿No hay nadie en la UE que asuma el liderazgo y nos saque de ésta? Desde luego Trichet no lo es. Y Merkel lo parecía pero se ha dejado llevar por sus intereses de partidos. Las elecciones alemanas de mayo nos van a costar caras a todos.



¡es pepito!
A mi a veces me recuerda un poco a Mulder escribiendo, aunque él diga que no es Cárpatos... ienso:ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2010)

Iberia yo creo que ha llegado a un techo. Ahora puede que le toque recortar.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cárpatos dice en su análisis de cierre de mercados cosas interesantes, pero me ha hecho gracia esta frase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este iba corto hasta las cejas y le han fastidiado de lo lindo


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2010)

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## Deudor (8 Abr 2010)

A mi personalemente también se me ha fastidiado el día.
Corto en ibex hasta los cojones, pensando en megaguano.
Todos los stops saltados.
A las 12:00 de la mañana es que se acababa el mundo.
No pensé que USA ermontase como lo está haciendo.
Creo que esto será tónica habitual. Europa en negativo remontando con USA.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Interstitial - Noticia



¿Estás recopilando ideas? xD yo te ayudo a gastar, no problem 

Genial las Nvax... me alegro por vosotros.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2010)

Gracias.

NVAX es parecida a nuestra EX, solo hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## donpepito (8 Abr 2010)

BCRX ... está alcista desde la semana pasada...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mix puedes mirar las MPEL...... porfa...



Financial Statements for Melco Crown Entertainment Ltd - Google Finance

No me acaban de gustar... cotiza cara... yo creo que si está subiendo es por técnico, no por fundamentales...

No ha ganado pasta, y cotiza con una prima del 20%... en principio no la pillaria...

Que es lo que has visto¿?

Un saludo...


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2010)

A las buenas noches!



pecata minuta dijo:


> Cárpatos dice en su análisis de cierre de mercados cosas interesantes, pero me ha hecho gracia esta frase:
> 
> ¡es pepito!
> A mi a veces me recuerda un poco a Mulder escribiendo, aunque él diga que no es Cárpatos... ienso:ienso:



Yo no soy pepito, vivo de alquiler y tampoco tengo hijos así que siento decepcionarte 

Tampoco conozco a Cárpatos en persona, aunque si me he emaileado con el un par de veces, auqnue ya hace bastante tiempo de eso.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2010)

el sp está muy alcista, para mí que le van a pegar un "tortazo" a última hora


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual es que tienes doble personalidad... 

USA verde que te quiero verde. ¿Mañana gap al alza en el IBEX?
El euro está atrapado en un lateral. A ver para donde tira.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

uy Pecata : *"USA verde que te quiero verde. ¿Mañana gap al alza en el IBEX?"*

snif, snif, snif..... ¿ que es ese olor? ienso: ..... que bien huele snif snif......... ah si ya lo recuerdo !!!! es el olor de mis plusvalias  ya se me habia olvidado .......... y eso que aun no las tengo, creo que sera mañana 

Soy socio del señor Botin desde esta tarde jejjeje


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> uy Pecata : *"USA verde que te quiero verde. ¿Mañana gap al alza en el IBEX?"*
> 
> snif, snif, snif..... ¿ que es ese olor? ienso: ..... que bien huele snif snif......... ah si ya lo recuerdo !!!! es el olor de mis plusvalias  ya se me habia olvidado .......... y eso que aun no las tengo, creo que sera mañana
> 
> Soy socio del señor Botin desde esta tarde jejjeje



¿ no será guano ese olor?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿ no será guano ese olor?



No, no y no, ese lo conozco muy bien, no tendria dudas, llevo oliendolo a base de minusvalias muchisimoooooooo tiempo :no:

no me acojones eh :cook: :cook:


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

Yo creo que zuloman tendrá plusvies mañana a eso de las 9:03 de la mañana.

Mis indicadores dan gap alza para churribex mañana... si "me" hago caso, entonces zuloman mañana en verde moco desde primerísima hora ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo creo que zuloman tendrá plusvies mañana a eso de las 9:03 de la mañana.
> 
> Mis indicadores dan gap alza para churribex mañana... si "me" hago caso, entonces zuloman mañana en verde moco desde primerísima hora ::::



con un socio honrado y eficaz como el señor Botin no tiene mucho merito  , claro que si es como dices que sera y yo espero que sea pondre un stop a las 9:04  por si acaso

Ya tengo contratada a la banda municipal de puxeiros de arriba para que entonen alegremente el plusvalias veñen e van ( version bolsistica del oliñas veñen a van, himno no oficial del celtiña para mas señas ) para celebrar mi entrada en el mundo de los especuladores de exito  .

que nadie me ague la fiesta con malas noticias de aqui a mañana :bla: :bla:


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pondre un stop a las 9:04  por si acaso



Me lo has quitado de las barbas, estaba a punto de decirtelo... en un entorno de alta volatilidad como el que vivimos estos días con la mierda del euro y la más mierda de Hellas (son de flipar las velas que estaba dejando el churribex en la última hora de sesión), no me jodas y mañana en cuando saques unos leuros, no más allá de 4-6 minutos a partir de las 9:00, cierra posiciones y llévate el pernal, que si no a las 9:10 estás otra vez en rojo chochón.

Advertido quedáis, Maese Melquiades.



zuloman dijo:


> Ya tengo contratada a la banda municipal de puxeiros de arriba para que entonen alegremente el plusvalias veñen e van para celebrar mi entrada en el mundo de los especuladores de exito  .
> 
> que nadie me ague la fiesta con malas noticias de aqui a mañana :bla: :bla:



jojojojojojojjo.... si es que no puedo con él... Zuloman Rex, qué duda cabe ::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

una pregunta ¿ cual ha sido el maximo semanal del ibex ? lo hizo ayer ¿no? 

Si lo rompemos mañana por encima del 11200 viene tiron de cojones ¿no? eso dicen los anolistos de intereconomia :


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Abr 2010)

Doctor, volvió a olvidarse de los leones!


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2010)

Zuloman, a ver si San e Iberia van pa´rrrrrrriba por la mañá y nos salimos pronto para que los guanisticos entren a saco


----------



## pollastre (8 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> una pregunta ¿ cual ha sido el maximo semanal del ibex ? lo hizo ayer ¿no?
> 
> Si lo rompemos mañana por encima del 11200 viene tiron de cojones ¿no? eso dicen los anolistos de intereconomia :




Yo pensaba (ayer por la noche) que hoy el churribex querría re-testear los 11,200 , pero se ha mostrado esquivo durante toda la jornada, a duras penas nos hemos elevado por encima de 1115x, si mal no recuerdo.

Respecto a lo que dices del máximo semanal ayer Miércoles, lo es también mensual y - creo - trimestral, ligeramente por encima de 11,200. No tengo las gráficas a mano para confirmarte si lo sería también semestral.

Yo veo *muy* rarito que podamos tener un "tirón fuerte" como dices, incluso aunque volvamos a perforar los 11,200. El mercado está super inquieto con el tema griego, que se está precipitando a una velocidad preocupante. Sólo un bull trap para incautos podría llevarnos más allá del 11,250, en mi opinión, para luego barrer SL de largos gacetiles y volver a nuestro querido lateral 11,000 - 11,150.

Aunque, claro... si mis análisis fueran siempre tan cojonudos y certeros... por qué no estoy conduciendo un ferrari ya? ::

edito: concretamente me inclino por un 458 Italia V8, gracias. Los V12 de Ferrari me parecen demasiado peponianos, demasiado para cincuentones, vaya.


----------



## aksarben (8 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aunque, claro... si mis análisis fueran siempre tan cojonudos y certeros... por qué no estoy conduciendo un ferrari ya? ::
> 
> edito: concretamente me inclino por un 458 Italia V8, gracias. Los V12 de Ferrari me parecen demasiado peponianos, demasiado para cincuentones, vaya.



Uy, no empecemos con los coches que Peca se nos subleva  xD


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2010)

Ojito a los bancos en USA que están empezando a despertar y cogiendo el testigo de las aseguradoras,


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> con un socio *honrado y eficaz como el señor Botin *no tiene mucho merito  , claro que si es como dices que sera y yo espero que sea pondre un stop a las 9:04  por si acaso



Casi mejor ser socio de un trilero, al menos son más honrados "un dos tres, ¿dónde está la bolita?"



zuloman dijo:


> que nadie me *ague *la fiesta con malas noticias de aqui a mañana



Mode Talivana ON
agüe
Mode Talivana OFF



aksarben dijo:


> Uy, no empecemos con los coches que Peca se nos subleva  xD



¡Forocoches nos asedia! 

Me voy a trabajar, cuidadme esto en mi ausencia. A ver para donde tira el euro finalmente, es que no se decide.


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Casi mejor ser socio de un trilero, al menos son más honrados "un dos tres, ¿dónde está la bolita?"



Que gran verdad 

"Para que coño quieres el jodido dinero si no es para meterle cortos a los bancos" Tonuel dixit.

Saludos y guanos dias


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2010)

Wata, como vemos iberia a primera hora, con el cierre de los Usa en verde.........


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Abr 2010)

A cortísimo debería subir, incluso con GAP en apertura, pero el medio plazo esta pidiendo guano a espuertas, así que hagan sus apuestas.

Y eso, a los guanos dias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Casi mejor ser socio de un trilero, al menos son más honrados "un dos tres, ¿dónde está la bolita?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si no pongo acentos en internet mucho menos pondre dieresis 

Bueno, parece que el gap al alza esta aqui, dejare unos minutos que suban un poquito y amarro miniplusvalias con un stop....... dejando que mi socio el trilero las suba con fuerza y alegria 

Da gusto cuando uno compra y puede poner stop antes de ir perdiendo hoyja, no me gusta nada esa sensacion de cuando compras y ves que al minuto ya pierdes unos pipos :no: , muchisimo mas agradable esta situacion de ganarlos ¿ os parece muy obvio ? pues soy de los que piensa que es mejor ser rico y sano que pobre y enfermo


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Wata, como vemos iberia a primera hora, con el cierre de los Usa en verde.........



Buenos días ^__^!

Intentaré entrar un poco más abajo, con un paquetito, espero que no pase a la primera los 2.7. 

Trinchet calmo ayer a los mercados, xD pero ya veremos que pasa hoy.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me voy a trabajar, cuidadme esto en mi ausencia. A ver para donde tira el euro finalmente, es que no se decide.



Trabajar???

IMPOSIBLE!!! ERES FUNCIONARIA!!! 

Buenos días y tal...

Estoy de acuerdo con Pepitoria sobre los Bancos, pero como siempre, avisa tarde y mal...


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Pepones! muestreeennn armas, arr!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Respecto a las noticias de los millonetis infelices de la pool inglesa sólo decir que son noticias sensacionalistas preparando al rebaño par aque piense: "mejor pobre y feliz, mejor deber 400k al banco que tenerlo en cash que si no caigo en la droja...

En fin ver para creer, anda que si amí me tocara no iba a ser yo feliz... y no metía un duro en bolsa me dedicaba a vivir.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Respecto a las noticias de los millonetis infelices de la pool inglesa sólo decir que son noticias sensacionalistas preparando al rebaño par aque piense: "mejor pobre y feliz, mejor deber 400k al banco que tenerlo en cash que si no caigo en la droja...
> 
> En fin ver para creer, anda que si amí me tocara no iba a ser yo feliz... y no metía un duro en bolsa me dedicaba a vivir.



Pues yo si que lo metería, aunque aseguraría una buena parte del capital en otra cosa, mi dronja son los mercados y por otra parte soy una persona demasiado activa como para dedicarme solo a 'vivir', aunque si que es cierto que viajaría más.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo si que lo metería, aunque aseguraría una buena parte del capital en otra cosa, mi dronja son los mercados y por otra parte soy una persona demasiado activa como para dedicarme solo a 'vivir', aunque si que es cierto que viajaría más.



"Vivir es el mejor trabajo del mundo"

(me guardo la frase por si no existe, lucacopiright)

Desde luego que no volvería a pegar palo en mi vida, ya contrataría a monos que hicieran las cosas que tengo planificadas por mi.

Más o menos durante toda la vida de uno desde que nace hasta que muere suele gastar 800.000- 1 milloncejo de €... así que con esa cantidad ahora mismo en mano me retiraba de todo...


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo si que lo metería, aunque aseguraría una buena parte del capital en otra cosa, mi dronja son los mercados y por otra parte soy una persona demasiado activa como para dedicarme solo a 'vivir', aunque si que es cierto que viajaría más.




Podrias jugar a ser un leon, y pillar 30 gordos del tiron, asi saldrias en tus informes de volumen :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Pepones! muestreeennn armas, arr!



Ya estoy listo


----------



## pollastre (9 Abr 2010)

Zuloman, ahí tienes el gap que te prometí ayer. Recuerda, en cuanto veas "el pernal", cógelo y sal cagando leches antes de que te endiñen un reversal. No arriesgues más allá de las 9:10 (y ya me parece demasiado tiempo).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

UN corto en BBVA si toca los 11 estaría bien.

Aunque no veo muchas bajadas...


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2010)

fuera de Iberia a 2.692. a ver si podemos entrar mas tarde


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Paso del Ibex me voy a desayunar... me han dado ganas de meter corto a GAM y TL5 vete a saber qué hacen..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman, ahí tienes el gap que te prometí ayer. Recuerda, en cuanto veas "el pernal", cógelo y sal cagando leches antes de que te endiñen un reversal. No arriesgues más allá de las 9:10 (y ya me parece demasiado tiempo).



tu me lo prometiste, cierto, pero yo compre antes de la promesa  ya estoy con el haqcha en la mano para poner el stop, pero espero un poquitin ,lo que gano ahora es una miseria, asi que no quiero menos de 1 % consolidado como minimo :no:

BUUFFFFFFF si llego a poner stop ya me hubiera saltado xd :: , venga parriba rapidito, despejen la zona :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2010)

joderrrrrrrrrrr ha sido vender e Iberia pasa de 2.7


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joderrrrrrrrrrr ha sido vender e Iberia pasa de 2.7



Langaro, esa sangre fria xd , recuerda eso de para las perdidas y deja correr los beneficios 8:

yo en parar perdidas soy todo un experto..... ahora me gustaria probar eso de dejar correr los beneficios jejjejeje


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2010)

Como veis Sol, Tubos, y TR? para entrar hoy?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

rompiendo maximos.... circulen señores :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Luca, ya veo que no tienes hijos.... como poco... necesitarás 5 millones para no tener preocupaciones a medio-largo-plazo.

y disponer de varias fuentes de ingresos mensuales... 

PD: Nuestras NVAX están activadas,,, ya me entiendes!

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Como veis Sol, Tubos, y TR? para entrar hoy?



Van bien las Iberias ¿en? jajaja

No te desesperes, se han dejado un Gap en 2.675 y se supone que irán a cerrarlo, me supongo que están dejando entrar al ganado para tirarla un poco... y sino gambazo.... jaja

Un saludo

De las que comentas, no sigo ninguna.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Luca, ya veo que no tienes hijos.... como poco... necesitarás 5 millones para no tener preocupaciones a medio-largo-plazo.
> 
> ...



A ver qué hacen nuestras NVAX...

Efectivamente no tengo hijos pero yo no necesito mucho para vivir y tengo pendiente futuras herencias por lo que.. no me preocupo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Cuando presentaba GAS resultados? creo que me voy a poner largo en ella.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuando presentaba GAS resultados? creo que me voy a poner largo en ella.



El 28 de Abril, antes de mercado.

DP! ¿5 millones de euros? Tus hijos, supongo que merendarán con caviar en vez de paté.... me cago en la hostia... que pastón.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Van bien las Iberias ¿en? jajaja
> 
> No te desesperes, se han dejado un Gap en 2.675 y se supone que irán a cerrarlo, me supongo que están dejando entrar al ganado para tirarla un poco... y sino gambazo.... jaja
> 
> ...



Bueno, por lo menos he sacado un buen beneficio en poco tiempo:Baile::Baile:

voy a esperar un poco a ver si hay una pequeña corrección


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A ver qué hacen nuestras NVAX...
> 
> Efectivamente no tengo hijos pero yo no necesito mucho para vivir y tengo pendiente futuras herencias por lo que.. no me preocupo...



Ni mujer, que también es importante, y a veces dan más dolores de cabeza que el dinero 

Aunque he de reconocer abiertamente que yo no podría vivir sin la mia y además ella me da muy pocos problemas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuando presentaba GAS resultados? creo que me voy a poner largo en ella.



LO DICES EN SERIOOOOOOOO??????
crres que pueden subir algo?????
las mantengo, las vendo?


----------



## pollastre (9 Abr 2010)

Vaya, pues sí que al final hemos re-testeado los 11,200 , sí...


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

OFF TOPIC:

Funciona -DP- APPROVED!

NarvalPharma


otra presentación del producto

QUOSMARTDRINK


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Sabadell es el banco español con más inversores bajistas - 9/04/10 - 2043944 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ni mujer, que también es importante, y a veces dan más dolores de cabeza que el dinero
> 
> Aunque he de reconocer abiertamente que yo no podría vivir sin la mia y además ella me da muy pocos problemas.



Hombre, si es española y te da pocos problemas, es un tesoro... jajaja

Pero es una mujer, ya te pedirá hijos, de una manera u otra... o los trae la cigüeña o seur. 

Un saludo :**

Sabadell, ayer se hincho de comprar acciones propias... pero mogollón.


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Wataru, el aviso de posiciones cortas en un mercado alcista, es una trampa....

POPULAR es un ejemplo.... lleva recuperando desde los 4.8€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Como cierren los cortos en sabadell vamos a flipar de las subidas que va a tener... dan ganas de ponerse largo en ella.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> LO DICES EN SERIOOOOOOOO??????
> crres que pueden subir algo?????
> las mantengo, las vendo?



Sï la veo muy bien, ya está en 13,80, a cuanto las pillaste?


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, el aviso de posiciones cortas en un mercado alcista, es una trampa....
> 
> POPULAR es un ejemplo.... lleva recuperando desde los 4.8€



Ya, ya ^__^. Era en respuesta a Pepitoria.

Estos no se si tienen más de un mes para publicar la compra... y X meses para declarar la venta. Estamos igual... no sabemos nada.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sï la veo muy bien, ya está en 13,80, a cuanto las pillaste?



 14.2 :8::8::8::8:


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Ahora que lo dices, los "lara" tienen un buen porcentaje del SABADEL... y ahora con sus "nuevos amiguitos greengos" no me extrañaria ... romper los 5,00€ a corto plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 14.2 :8::8::8::8:



Si aguanta el chulibex los 11.200 yo mantendría.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Telefonica nos da pistas para un lateral, vamos a bajar un poco.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

ala, puesto el stop, ya no arriesgo mas......me voy a la ofi, no rompais nada eh, que cuando llegue quiero ver como se han disparado sin saltar mi stop


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre, si es española y te da pocos problemas, es un tesoro... jajaja
> 
> Pero es una mujer, ya te pedirá hijos, de una manera u otra... o los trae la cigüeña o seur.
> 
> ...



No, no es española, tras experiencias desastrosas ya aprendí a saber que quería 

Lo de los hijos también es cierto, pero ya llegarán más tarde o más temprano, a mi también me gustaría tener.


----------



## aksarben (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Efectivamente no tengo hijos pero yo no necesito mucho para vivir y tengo pendiente futuras herencias por lo que.. no me preocupo...



No cuentes mucho con eso, a ver si vas a heredar sólo deudas, como algún caso que conozco xD...


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xcv6dv_pixels-by-patrick-


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> No cuentes mucho con eso, a ver si vas a heredar sólo deudas, como algún caso que conozco xD...



Soy contable hamijo....


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Luca, as know as "El mago de las finanzas" XD


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, as know as "El mago de las finanzas" XD



Un buen contable, puede ser el mejor amigo del hombre... jajaja


----------



## aksarben (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Soy contable hamijo....



Juas, entonces lo tendrás bien atado xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, as know as "El mago de las finanzas" XD



Pues no se crea que algún que otro truco de magia sé hacer para el IS.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

me ha saltado el stop en 10,19 ¿ que harias tu en un ataque preventivo de la urrss ? soy un mar de dudas xd :


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Nos vemos luego, que voy a recoger a invitados a la estación....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Ya va bajando esto, ahora lateral durante un tiempo.. le estoy pillando el truco al Ibex pero es difícil de pelotas...


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Una pequeña pista--- GEORGE SOROS...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Una pequeña pista--- GEORGE SOROS...



Que pasa con el €----:8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Soy contable hamijo....



Un contable no es útil para estos menesteres. Mejor un fiscalista :


Btw, Bon dia!


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2010)

dentro de Natraceutica a 0.458 con mucho miedooooooooooooo


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

He estado junto a George, preparando la estrategia.... tengo una foto juntos... hasta aquí puedo contar. jijiji... me voy que llego tarde!

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Un contable no es útil para estos menesteres. Mejor un fiscalista :
> 
> 
> Btw, Bon dia!



Para ser fiscalista tienes que saber contabilidad, y para ser un buen contable tienes que saber de tributos, al final son muy parecidos ambos.

PWC llama a tu puerta? 


Cuando quieras montamos un offshore en la isla perejil.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

dentro bbva a 10,91 amos parriba xd , no me gustaria acabar :: :: despues de tan buen comienzo :S


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para ser fiscalista tienes que saber contabilidad, y para ser un buen contable tienes que saber de tributos, al final son muy parecidos ambos.
> 
> PWC llama a tu puerta?



Un contable de empresa sabe de impuestos de empresas: IVA, IS, etc.... Lo que nos interesa en casos de herencias son cosas como: mejor donación inter vivos o mortis causa; donde es mejor situar la residencia, etc.....
Ten en cuenta que normalmente los fiscalistas son licenciados en derecho y no en carreras económicas, así que de contabilidad saben cero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuando quieras montamos un offshore en la isla perejil.



Pues fuera de coñas, me estoy planteando seriamente montar algo en Andorra ::


----------



## aksarben (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> He estado junto a George, preparando la estrategia.... tengo una foto juntos... hasta aquí puedo contar. jijiji... me voy que llego tarde!
> 
> XD



Un montaje con Photoshop no cuenta xD


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues fuera de coñas, me estoy planteando seriamente montar algo en Andorra ::



Mejor una sociedad no residente en UK o en la isla de Jersey, esto supone problemas para recuperar la pasta aunque al final viene bien tenerla a salvo fuera del pais y en euros


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues fuera de coñas, me estoy planteando seriamente montar algo en Andorra ::



¿Y no es mejor Gibraltar? Con más empresas que ciudadanos...

Según leí, lo malo que tenía es que tienes que pagar un impuesto fijo. Y total, yo pierdo... aún me queda para recuperar jaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2010)

Supongo que depende que quieras montar interesará más una cosa u otra. Andorra acabará haciendo toda la información pública como Suiza, los franceses les están apretando bastante.
Para lo que tengo pensado ya me va bien, además está bien hacerse unas curvas con la moto para subir al "País dels Pirineus"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

joder como le cuesta romper el 10,93 al bbva.... en cuanto lo rompa sale como un cohete xd 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Es más sencillo en Irlanda, ahora pagas menos impuestos que en Holanda.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> joder como le cuesta romper el 10,93 al bbva.... en cuanto lo rompa sale como un cohete xd 8:



¿? si hizo max en 10,99 en la apertura casi...


----------



## Hagen (9 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Supongo que depende que quieras montar interesará más una cosa u otra. Andorra acabará haciendo toda la información pública como Suiza, los franceses les están apretando bastante.
> Para lo que tengo pensado ya me va bien, además está bien hacerse unas curvas con la moto para subir al "País dels Pirineus"



Domiciliate en Navarra........


----------



## Hagen (9 Abr 2010)

Informe de UBS: comenta que grecia necesita el rescate e incluso podria ser este fin de semana


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

Un periódico Griego sobre el FMI:

Google Traducir

Me gusta la parte en la que dicen que el FMI es Goldman Sachs. 

Están bastante mosqueados...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

El EUR frena la subida con la noticia de UBS...

El FMI es muy chungo, es el cofidís/lopera de los Bancos Centrales.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿? si hizo max en 10,99 en la apertura casi...



ya, ya lo se pero luego bajo, me salto el stop en san a 10,19 y compre bbva en 10,91.

Ahora acabo de vender bbva a 10,97 y recompre san a 10,15 , que divertido hoyja 

el santander lleva atascado en el 10,215 todo el dia... a ver si lo rompe y baja bbva y me hago otro cambio


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

Hoygan, esto no se mueve, menudo aburrimiento


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

UN pajarito dijo a las 9:30 que tendríamos lateral recuerdan?


----------



## fmc (9 Abr 2010)

Oigan, un rescate de Grecia ¿tendría efecto peponiano o guanil?, que ya no me aclaro con ésto.... :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> UN pajarito dijo a las 9:30 que tendríamos lateral recuerdan?



lateral alcista diria yo ¿no? :


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> UN pajarito dijo a las 9:30 que tendríamos lateral recuerdan?



Pues yo se de alguien que lo predijo para hoy hace 6 dias.

PD: si, la tiene más larga que tu


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Oigan, un rescate de Grecia ¿tendría efecto peponiano o guanil?, que ya no me aclaro con ésto.... :



Brutalmente peponiano, aunque siempre dependiendo de como hicieran el rescate, pero esto último casi que da igual porque de lo que se trata es de un pais salvándose del default.

Dinamita pura, hoyga!


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

Lo del doctor Mulder, no tiene nombre  Yo quiero su bola de cristal :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo se de alguien que lo predijo para hoy hace 6 dias.
> 
> PD: si, la tiene más larga que tu



Cuando quiera sacamos una regla...

No llevo ni un año en esto de los mercados, no lo olvide.


----------



## tonuel (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No llevo ni un año en esto de los mercados...



Se nota...


----------



## Claca (9 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Oigan, un rescate de Grecia ¿tendría efecto peponiano o guanil?, que ya no me aclaro con ésto.... :



Eso, en perspectiva, creo que no importa demasiado. Lo interesante es pensar qué pasará cuando los focos se situen sobre Portugal y, más especialmente, España. 

Puede que sea un poco paranoico, pero estas subidas verticales con tanta sobrecompra a mí me parece una pisada a fondo del acelerador para llegar a objetivos antes de que _pase algo_. Claro que cualquiera se pone corto frente a un coche que va a 190 km/h ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Se nota...



Pues para llevar muchos años no sé como no has evolucionado más allá de las cartas y pegar la oreja en "restauranes"


----------



## fmc (9 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Eso, en perspectiva, creo que no importa demasiado. Lo interesante es pensar qué pasará cuando los focos se situen sobre Portugal y, más especialmente, España.
> 
> Puede que sea un poco paranoico, pero estas subidas verticales con tanta sobrecompra a mí me parece una pisada a fondo del acelerador para llegar a objetivos antes de que _pase algo_. Claro que cualquiera se pone corto frente a un coche que va a 190 km/h ::



Bueno, me refería de hoy al lunes en caso de que saltara la liebre..... cuando los ojos se posen sobre España ya sabemos lo que toca


----------



## hugolp (9 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Oigan, un rescate de Grecia ¿tendría efecto peponiano o guanil?, que ya no me aclaro con ésto.... :



A brocha gorda, el default de Grecia es deflacionario y el rescate inflacionario. Pero no creo que a muy corto plazo ese fuera necesariamente el resultado, que es lo que te interesa a ti (creo).


----------



## Claca (9 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Bueno, me refería de hoy al lunes en caso de que saltara la liebre..... cuando los ojos se posen sobre España ya sabemos lo que toca



Luego cae un 5% y Cárpatos suelta aquello de "al parecer las manos fuertes habían descontado el rescate con las últimas subidas". Es lo bonito de la bolsa: siempre se encuentra una explicación al gusto del consumidor 

Aunque yo también creo que se subiría, pese a estar más y que descontado el rescate, más que nada por lo que comento en el anterior post. Se ha hablado de Grecia, pero se nos ha olvidado de hablar de un problema x5 que es España. Ese es el bombazo que estallará durante los próximos meses. Las manos fuertes lo saben, por algo están cediendo la fuerza de las subidas a las gacelas, como mostró Wbuffete hace poco, como ya hicieron a mitad del 2007.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Luego cae un 5% y Cárpatos suelta aquello de "al parecer las manos fuertes habían descontado el rescate con las últimas subidas". Es lo bonito de la bolsa: siempre se encuentra una explicación al gusto del consumidor
> 
> Aunque yo también creo que se subiría, pese a estar más y que descontado el rescate, más que nada por lo que comento en el anterior post. Se ha hablado de Grecia, pero se nos ha olvidado de hablar de un problema x5 que es España. Ese es el bombazo que estallará durante los próximos meses. Las manos fuertes lo saben, por algo están cediendo la fuerza de las subidas a las gacelas, como mostró Wbuffete hace poco, como ya hicieron a mitad del 2007.



Eres toda una alegría... jajaja Lleno de pensamientos positivos ^___^

Pensamos en el Lunes... ¿Si hay rescate, subirán las bolsas? SI, ¿cuánto? depende de las condiciones ¿no?.

Seguramente, esperaré a última hora para dejar algún largo abierto, por si las moscas...


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> 12:54:04 h.
> Grecia [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Ya estoy por aquí.. 

Os dejo la foto con GS... ayer en Córdoba.


----------



## aksarben (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí..
> 
> Os dejo la foto con GS... ayer en Córdoba.



Mientras no seas Zerolo... xD


----------



## pollastre (9 Abr 2010)

vamos, churribex... un empujoncito más y dame las últimas plusvies del día, que en media hora me voy a tomar unos vinazos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí..
> 
> Os dejo la foto con GS... ayer en Córdoba.



DP, quien es GS?... joder, que yo creo haber visto a Zerolo, a la menestra... ten cuidado que te condenan!


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Jijijiji... no es Goldman Sachs ...........

XD

No lo reconoces, a la derecha?


----------



## aksarben (9 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> DP, quien es GS?... joder, que yo creo haber visto a Zerolo, a la menestra... ten cuidado que te condenan!



George Soros, el de la derecha del todo.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Jijijiji... no es Goldman Sachs ...........
> 
> XD
> 
> No lo reconoces, a la derecha?



¿Le comentaste que tenía vía libre para fustigar a España?... xD Fijo que le pasaste el curriculum... jaja


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Lo más importante...

¿hubo gambas?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Abr 2010)

Tócate los huevos!!!. 

DP!, has estado con el GS?, y con socialistas???.... vas a ir directito al purgatorio eh...

No perdiste la oportunidad de llamarle hijo de puta a la cara¿?

Y los del PSOE más aocjonante aún... llendo de proleguays, y con el Soros de cañas...


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Si, estuvo muy interesado... le hice saber que Mulder está montando el HF por su cuenta, está creciendo... ya tiene hasta clientes que pagan por sus conocimientos de los mercados.

Tiene mi tarjeta... el EUR recuperará hasta los 1.40€ a corto plazo.


Preguntó por RICO HEREDERO BUSCA.... .... y por HL ... para ofrecerle su asesoramiento. XD


----------



## aksarben (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tiene mi tarjeta... el EUR recuperará hasta los 1.40€ a corto plazo.



Si va a cerrar cortos sobre el € que avise antes, para que podamos desinvertir en el Nasdaq xD


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

4% de subida en el EUR, tampoco es para vender las accs.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> 4% de subida en el EUR, tampoco es para vender las accs.



Y lo más improtante, tu quien eres?


----------



## Claca (9 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Y lo más improtante, tu quien eres?



Joder, si está muy claro: George Soros

:XX:


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Confidencial.... mi identidad -POR EL BIEN- de las MiFL ... no puede trascender, por el momento. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Bueno, esperará al rescate de grecia para cerrar los cortos, tiene sentido... XDDDD

Vaya vaya DP, no sabía yo que la UCO daba para tanto...


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, si está muy claro: George Soros
> 
> :XX:



Y Mulder Cárpatos.

hhhmmmm ahora entiendo que las manos fuertes espíen este foro ::


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tiene mi tarjeta... el EUR recuperará hasta los 1.40€ a corto plazo.



Me viene perfecto... voy larga.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, estuvo muy interesado... le hice saber que Mulder está montando el HF por su cuenta, está creciendo... ya tiene hasta clientes que pagan por sus conocimientos de los mercados.
> 
> Tiene mi tarjeta... el EUR recuperará hasta los 1.40€ a corto plazo.
> 
> Preguntó por RICO HEREDERO BUSCA.... .... y por HL ... para ofrecerle su asesoramiento. XD



A el no le hace falta saber sobre timing, *él es el timing*


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hombre, si es española y te da pocos problemas, es un tesoro... jajaja
> 
> Pero es una mujer, ya te pedirá hijos, de una manera u otra... o los trae la cigüeña o seur.





Mulder dijo:


> No, no es española, tras experiencias desastrosas ya aprendí a saber que quería



A veces habláis, como si las mujeres españolas no leyeran el foro... :rolleye::rolleye:
Y somos unas cuantas, hoygan.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A veces habláis, como si las mujeres españolas no leyeran el foro... :rolleye::rolleye:
> Y somos unas cuantas, hoygan.



Bueno, en mi caso no hablo de todas, solo de mi experiencia, que por otra parte tampoco fue excesivamente dilatada.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A veces habláis, como si las mujeres españolas no leyeran el foro... :rolleye::rolleye:
> Y somos unas cuantas, hoygan.



Por que sois tan pocas las que participáis? Demográficamente no deberían ser mujer la mitad de los foreros? Qué es lo que falla?

Será que se os discrimina? Habrá que establecer una cuota del Ministerio de igual dá?


----------



## aksarben (9 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> 4% de subida en el EUR, tampoco es para vender las accs.



No, pero conociendo el historial de este hombre lo mismo en vez de un 4 es un 20%, y se nos come las plusvas xD


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

¡Jó! Si solo he dicho que una buena mujer española es un tesoro... xD

Eso no es malo. :S


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Por que sois tan pocas las que participáis? Demográficamente no deberían ser mujer la mitad de los foreros? Qué es lo que falla?
> 
> Será que se os discrimina? Habrá que establecer una cuota del Ministerio de igual dá?



En vez de contestarle así deberías premiarla con agradecimientos y parabienes, ya que se conecta, y tu contestación pierde todo el sentido.

¿porque no sales a la calle y le preguntas a la primera que veas si se conecta a burbuja.info y luego le das esa respuesta?


----------



## hugolp (9 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Tócate los huevos!!!.
> 
> DP!, has estado con el GS?, y con socialistas???.... vas a ir directito al purgatorio eh...
> 
> ...



No es nada extraño, George Soros ha estado vinculado con el instituto Aspen de USA, que es uno de los lobbies socialistas más importantes de allí. Estos hacen cruceros para congresistas y senadores donde les aprovechan para darles clases (de indoctrinación). Ahora mismo parece que se está montando su propio instituto con unas "eminencias": http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ribir-la-economia.html?highlight=george+soros


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Delta Petroleum is looking forward for an exciting year with their valued customers where they are participating in the community more than ever before and intends to vigorously issue campaigns in various areas of the community.

First and foremost, Delta Petroleum participated in the Easter Festival in Virgin Gorda where they sponsored `Jam Session Band´ exclusively. By doing this they actually empowered the local Band and ensured that they were on the road for Jour Ouvert and the Parade. They played exemplary and Delta Petroleum was happy to identify themselves with this great cacophony of music. Delta Petroleum would like to publicly salute the members of this Band and would like to encourage them to continue to build on the legacy that they have started

Es decir, la van a vender antes de que acabe el año.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es decir, la van a vender antes de que acabe el año.



Luca, me parece a mi que no has hecho los deberes... eso ya se sabe desde hace pffff, y tienen contratado a un asesor para tal fin. El caso es que tengan compradores con los pozos tan poco productivos que tienen.

Ojalá tengas suerte y sea un pelotazo, pero yo le he cogido un asco tremendo a ese tipo de compañías.

Por cierto estoy Largo de nuevo en Iberia.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

Pepon es mi pastor, con el nada me falta....


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

Aaaahhhhh, el euro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aaaahhhhh, el euro.



¿? Cual es el problema


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿? Cual es el problema



Ningun problema, sube, yo encantada.


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

CLDX +50% desde que la llevamos por aquí... otra MIPi.... subiendo cada día.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aaaahhhhh, el euro.



Pues, ve asegurando que los yankis o cierran el Gap, o nos dan la sorpresa...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Esto tiene pinta de subir a partir de las cuatro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Felicidades Peca, menudas velas.. como esto siga así vendo mis yankis...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)




----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

EEUU: los inventarios mayoristas subieron más de lo esperado - 9/04/10 - 2045611 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Pepitora, sería usted tan amable de comentar qué bancos usanos lleva?

Gracias


----------



## Hagen (9 Abr 2010)

11300 en el ibex


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

VIva Pepoooooooooooon!

:XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Estos tienen pinta de subir mucho:

American Express Company - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

Dame una P
Dame una E
Dame una P
Dame una O
Dame una N

PEPON manifiestate.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estos tienen pinta de subir mucho:
> 
> American Express Company - Google Finance



¡¡YES!!

Esa la llevo, más HIG, MET (aseguradora) y USB


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

Pues yo hoy llevo unas cuantas Fortis, pero solo han sido para hoy, ya voy a salirme.

No me han ido nada mal :baba:


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estos tienen pinta de subir mucho:
> 
> American Express Company - Google Finance



Mega recomendación de 4Rich


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

De Cárpatos

Intradía	
El mercado se está poniendo muy alcista, el mini S&P puede ir a por los 1.200 en breve


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Yo miraría en financieras , bancos usanos que sin duda van a aupar aún más el mercado. Las aseguradoras llevan ya mucho tramo de subida pero son buena opción.


----------



## Claca (9 Abr 2010)

Humm.... si el dax supera los 260 se nos dispara, dudo que hoy le metan más gasolina alcista. Por cierto, el ibex tiene un gap que cerrar en los 347, ese hizo mucho daño en su momento.

Las encuestas de sentimiento daban como ganador a Pepon por goleada y ahora se rescata Grecia, se superan resistencias... todo vuelve a parecer muy verde. Momento de situar SP a los largos y esperar acontecimientos. Es pronto para decirlo, pero estas próximas semanas podrían servir para definir un techo, los objetivos están a tiro de piedra. Cuando nadie le eche un ojo al guanómetro.... PUFFFF, como recibir la pesada descarga de un elefante africano volador.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

Zuloman se habrá desmayado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Pecata salte que viene las velas rojas...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata salte que viene las velas rojas...



Me estoy mareando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria, hace cuanto que llevas los banquitos usanos?

No sé si esperar a que rompa el canal de tendencia (etá en max a 52 semanas) o entrar en una vela verde del EUR/USD...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pepitoria, hace cuanto que llevas los banquitos usanos?
> 
> No sé si esperar a que rompa el canal de tendencia (etá en max a 52 semanas) o entrar en una vela verde del EUR/USD...



Como hace tres semanas , menos AXP que entre ayer


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Fitch sube el rating de Grecia de BBB- a BBB+

Los bancos griegos se disparan


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Agarraos las kalandrakas

Ambac Financial Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fitch sube el rating de Grecia de BBB- a BBB+
> 
> Los bancos griegos se disparan



Cual cotiza en USA? pra un intradía hoy son jugosos.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cual cotiza en USA? pra un intradía hoy son jugosos.



Ni idea, mira AMBAC el pelotazo que ha pegado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Estoy por pillar esta:

MBIA Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Un banco griego:

National Bank of Greece (ADR) - Google Finance

Lo veo una compra de puta madre, muy cerca de min a 52 semanas.

Casi tocó en su día los 14, es el SAN griego, voy a pillar.


----------



## Misterio (9 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fitch sube el rating de Grecia de BBB- a BBB+
> 
> Los bancos griegos se disparan



Cárpatos dice todo lo contrario.




> Fitch	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> La agencia Fitch acaba de rebajar la calificación de Grecia dos grados de BBB+ a BBB- y encima con panorama negativo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Ostias, que me equivoque

*La agencia Fitch acaba de rebajar la calificación de Grecia dos grados de BBB+ a BBB- y encima con panorama negativo.*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy por pillar esta:
> 
> MBIA Inc. - Google Finance



Esta estaba en los valores del mes


----------



## Misterio (9 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ostias, que me equivoque
> 
> *La agencia Fitch acaba de rebajar la calificación de Grecia dos grados de BBB+ a BBB- y encima con panorama negativo.*



Jaja tranquilo tampoco hubiera sido de extrañar porque lo de las agencias es de chiste.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Esta estaba en los valores del mes



Cierto es, por eso mismo me masmola, es mix certified!


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

El euro no lo nota mucho...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El euro no lo nota mucho...



Por eso mismo el eur/usd sube peca.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

Pues yo me acabo de salir de Fortis y de un futuro del Stoxx largo que llevaba hoy, ha sido un dia redondo :Baile:

edito: Creo que falta un pico final al alza para que se calmen las subidas por hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por eso mismo el eur/usd sube peca.



Quiero decir que ahora mismo no se mueve mucho...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Quiero decir que ahora mismo no se mueve mucho...



Tranqui no me muerdas :rolleye:

Tengo que ponerme con bertok y contigo con el tema divisa...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me acabo de salir de Fortis y de un futuro del Stoxx largo que llevaba hoy, ha sido un dia redondo :Baile:
> 
> edito: Creo que falta un pico final al alza para que se calmen las subidas por hoy.



¿antes que cierre europa?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranqui no me muerdas :rolleye:
> 
> Tengo que ponerme con bertok y contigo con el tema divisa...



Se hace saber, que en 2 semanas se va a cerrar la nueva casa de campo al público, se lo indico para que vayan a la casa de campo de google, y allin se les indicara la nueva casa de campo.

Pecata ya está dentro, y siguiendo sus recomendaciones, hay un subforo para los filatelicos ( divisas)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Abr 2010)

Cosan Limited - Google Finance

Una vieja amiga


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿antes que cierre europa?



No creo que el lunes amanezcamos más abajo que ahora, pero los futuros me los tomo como intradía y de fortis no me fio, menos con lo que ha subido hoy estando técnicamente bajista.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Jojo el ibex verde intenso y la única en rojo GAM


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

En liquidez  se acabo el dia Pepon para un servidor

Saludos y buen finde a tod@s

EDIT: No evas al tito botas ... 10.5, sube sube, que desde más alto caerás y nuestras plusvalias crecerán :XX:


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL NASDAQ 100

Periodo de 09-04-2010 a 09-05-2010


OC: +1.77% AAPL VV: +14.21% +18.48 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.18% HL: +3.51% D: +85.24%
OC: +10.38% ADBE VV: +16.12% +17.0 años CC: +0.41% GG: +0.07% HL: +4.11% D: +38.70%
OC: +1.89% ADP VV: +13.64% +19.83 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.12% D: +121.74%
OC: +3.42% ADSK VV: +31.17% +17.74 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.04% HL: +3.81% D: +116.43%
OC: +8.84% ALTR VV: +17.88% +16.29 años CC: +0.43% GG: +0.14% HL: +4.55% D: +51.73%
OC: +1.34% AMAT VV: +21.52% +18.38 años CC: +0.26% GG: +0.22% HL: +4.14% D: +98.40%
OC: -2.55% AMGN VV: +15.99% +18.41 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.19% HL: +3.35% D: +130.33%
OC: +2.12% AMZN VV: +12.91% +9.35 años CC: +0.42% GG: +0.35% HL: +4.71% D: +31.70%
OC: -1.91% APOL VV: +16.92% +11.48 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.12% HL: +3.80% D: +190.16%
OC: -3.63% ATVI VV: +94.00% +11.87 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.33% HL: +4.00% D: +73.92%
OC: -2.48% BBBY VV: +16.79% +12.80 años CC: -0.05% GG: +0.02% HL: +3.53% D: 0.0%
OC: +10.35% BIDU VV: +9.54% +3.80 años CC: +0.79% GG: +0.46% HL: +3.06% D: +1.06%
OC: -2.88% BIIB VV: +29.18% +13.48 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.17% HL: +5.35% D: +285.53%
OC: +4.25% BMC VV: +35.95% +14.87 años CC: +0.13% GG: 0.00% HL: +4.10% D: +104.78%
OC: +3.29% BRCM VV: +7.81% +9.16 años CC: +0.49% GG: +0.39% HL: +5.44% D: +19.83%
OC: +4.83% CA VV: +29.39% +18.32 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.02% HL: +3.24% D: +93.02%
OC: +0.15% CELG VV: +31.18% +14.90 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.08% HL: +5.34% D: +268.65%
OC: -3.45% CEPH VV: +223.53% +13.74 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.39% HL: +4.91% D: +58.52%
OC: +11.36% CERN VV: +99.04% +14.67 años CC: +0.24% GG: -0.08% HL: +4.62% D: +45.49%
OC: +1.83% CHKP VV: +14.24% +10.09 años CC: +0.31% GG: +0.25% HL: +4.69% D: +39.59%
OC: +6.41% CHRW VV: +24.45% +9.35 años CC: +0.31% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.86% D: +21.38%
OC: -0.98% CMCSA VV: +25.09% +15.61 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.11% HL: +3.07% D: +153.86%
OC: -2.03% COST VV: +16.13% +17.0 años CC: -0.05% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.92% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.85% CSCO VV: +27.14% +14.93 años CC: +0.30% GG: +0.27% HL: +3.85% D: +49.71%
OC: +1.02% CTAS VV: +39.42% +14.93 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.75% D: +146.45%
OC: +9.92% CTSH VV: +26.71% +8.64 años CC: +0.20% GG: -0.06% HL: +4.77% D: +52.20%
OC: +3.13% CTXS VV: +14.09% +10.83 años CC: +0.49% GG: +0.40% HL: +5.03% D: +27.18%
OC: +2.33% DELL VV: +17.74% +15.61 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.13% HL: +3.78% D: +79.33%
OC: +2.69% DISH VV: +35.73% +10.83 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.07% HL: +4.51% D: +86.07%
OC: +1.13% DTV VV: +15.62% +5.16 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.12% HL: +1.92% D: +8.48%
OC: +2.82% EBAY VV: +9.66% +8.64 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.11% HL: +4.33% D: +60.78%
OC: +3.72% ERTS VV: +18.99% +14.93 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.09% HL: +4.58% D: +80.66%
OC: +7.73% ESRX VV: +472.56% +12.80 años CC: +0.50% GG: +0.27% HL: +3.75% D: +19.74%
OC: +1.64% EXPD VV: +174.58% +14.74 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.17% HL: +3.33% D: +62.16%
OC: +11.65% EXPE VV: +7.83% +3.80 años CC: +0.40% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.82% D: +2.93%
OC: +8.89% FAST VV: +28.98% +14.93 años CC: +0.39% GG: +0.11% HL: +3.59% D: +34.02%
OC: +5.88% FISV VV: +29.93% +14.93 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.80% D: +80.20%
OC: +7.39% FLEX VV: +33.70% +12.12 años CC: +0.35% GG: +0.11% HL: +4.79% D: +57.58%
OC: +1.07% FLIR VV: +97.48% +12.06 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.21% HL: +4.39% D: +56.26%
OC: +6.03% FSLR VV: +6.59% +3.16 años CC: +0.65% GG: +0.45% HL: +3.28% D: +0.36%
OC: +3.39% FWLT VV: +26.73% +19.83 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.05% HL: +4.05% D: +93.50%
OC: +3.42% GENZ VV: +20.07% +14.93 años CC: +0.35% GG: +0.24% HL: +3.69% D: +62.83%
OC: -1.36% GILD VV: +46.80% +13.51 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.29% HL: +4.58% D: +65.72%
OC: -3.17% GOOG VV: +5.20% +4.48 años CC: +0.34% GG: +0.44% HL: +1.83% D: +5.10%
OC: +0.46% GRMN VV: +25.22% +7.29 años CC: +0.02% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.84% D: +206.66%
OC: +8.55% HOLX VV: +79.34% +14.87 años CC: +0.12% GG: -0.12% HL: +5.20% D: +200.39%
OC: +3.43% HSIC VV: +65.32% +10.83 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.16% HL: +3.17% D: +29.57%
OC: +4.38% ILMN VV: +21.88% +7.29 años CC: +0.32% GG: +0.20% HL: +4.78% D: +36.48%
OC: +2.63% INFY VV: +23.71% +8.64 años CC: -0.01% GG: -0.11% HL: +4.00% D: 0.0%
OC: +1.92% INTC VV: +18.50% +17.0 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.15% HL: +3.18% D: +70.43%
OC: -3.55% INTU VV: +19.99% +12.80 años CC: -0.05% GG: +0.06% HL: +4.21% D: 0.0%
OC: -2.23% ISRG VV: +20.60% +7.29 años CC: +0.37% GG: +0.44% HL: +4.45% D: +15.44%
OC: +11.16% JBHT VV: +39.66% +14.93 años CC: +0.28% GG: -0.07% HL: +3.42% D: +57.56%
OC: +5.52% JOYG VV: +14.19% +6.61 años CC: +0.32% GG: +0.13% HL: +3.28% D: +16.13%
OC: +4.24% KLAC VV: +72.58% +14.93 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.04% HL: +4.71% D: +108.97%
OC: +7.45% LIFE VV: +21.63% +8.64 años CC: +0.34% GG: +0.11% HL: +3.69% D: +19.41%
OC: +21.07% LINTA VV: +9.17% +3.16 años CC: +0.61% GG: -0.06% HL: +3.65% D: +0.28%
OC: +7.64% LLTC VV: +22.01% +14.93 años CC: +0.36% GG: +0.11% HL: +4.24% D: +46.07%
OC: -1.48% LOGI VV: +175.41% +9.96 años CC: +0.39% GG: +0.44% HL: +2.38% D: +15.56%
OC: +1.86% LRCX VV: +25.28% +14.93 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.15% HL: +4.98% D: +95.63%
OC: +1.46% MAT VV: +22.77% +20.51 años CC: +0.05% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.87% D: +328.92%
OC: +4.92% MCHP VV: +25.99% +12.80 años CC: +0.45% GG: +0.29% HL: +4.86% D: +35.36%
OC: +8.47% MICC VV: +174.50% +14.87 años CC: +0.24% GG: 0.00% HL: +4.65% D: +69.73%
OC: +11.33% MRVL VV: +8.73% +7.29 años CC: +0.50% GG: +0.13% HL: +4.45% D: +18.64%
OC: +0.49% MSFT VV: +27.39% +17.74 años CC: +0.14% GG: +0.13% HL: +2.84% D: +90.31%
OC: +6.15% MXIM VV: +184.51% +14.87 años CC: +0.29% GG: +0.09% HL: +4.20% D: +66.87%
OC: -1.03% MYL VV: +20.71% +16.29 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.09% HL: +3.01% D: +221.77%
OC: +11.73% NIHD VV: +40.45% +5.87 años CC: +0.55% GG: +0.16% HL: +3.28% D: +5.95%
OC: +8.50% NTAP VV: +18.12% +10.83 años CC: +0.43% GG: +0.18% HL: +5.64% D: +29.66%
OC: -5.90% NVDA VV: +9.70% +8.64 años CC: +0.03% GG: +0.23% HL: +4.88% D: +423.46%
OC: -1.13% NWSA VV: +18.59% +10.83 años CC: +0.03% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.19% D: +236.59%
OC: -1.31% ORCL VV: +19.22% +16.29 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.17% HL: +3.96% D: +126.58%
OC: +0.66% ORLY VV: +85.09% +12.41 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.92% D: +69.73%
OC: -1.72% PAYX VV: +23.43% +14.93 años CC: +0.01% GG: +0.06% HL: +3.09% D: +1096.16%
OC: +6.93% PCAR VV: +30.63% +17.0 años CC: +0.20% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.88% D: +77.23%
OC: +7.31% PCLN VV: +20.53% +8.64 años CC: +0.86% GG: +0.60% HL: +6.11% D: +12.28%
OC: +7.11% PDCO VV: +43.89% +12.80 años CC: +0.15% GG: -0.07% HL: +2.75% D: +52.37%
OC: -4.43% QCOM VV: +17.78% +13.51 años CC: 0.00% GG: +0.15% HL: +4.50% D: +1401.04%
OC: -7.18% QGEN VV: +38.14% +10.09 años CC: +0.23% GG: +0.47% HL: +2.90% D: +53.71%
OC: -14.47% RIMM VV: +9.15% +8.64 años CC: -0.08% GG: +0.37% HL: +5.04% D: 0.0%
OC: -2.99% ROST VV: +41.74% +17.0 años CC: -0.02% GG: +0.07% HL: +3.49% D: 0.0%
OC: +2.29% SBUX VV: +14.15% +12.80 años CC: +0.06% GG: -0.01% HL: +3.48% D: +227.41%
OC: +2.12% SHLD VV: +10.80% +5.32 años CC: +0.04% GG: -0.02% HL: +2.92% D: +163.89%
OC: +4.09% SIAL VV: +18.73% +14.93 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.73% D: +55.90%
OC: +1.22% SNDK VV: +12.16% +10.83 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.16% HL: +5.42% D: +108.26%
OC: -5.14% SPLS VV: +19.62% +14.93 años CC: 0.00% GG: +0.16% HL: +3.67% D: 0.0%
OC: -4.68% SRCL VV: +21.00% +9.90 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.27% HL: +3.23% D: +65.96%
OC: +7.62% STX VV: +14.62% +5.87 años CC: +0.07% GG: -0.17% HL: +3.17% D: +48.65%
OC: +4.96% SYMC VV: +23.28% +14.93 años CC: +0.35% GG: +0.19% HL: +4.24% D: +56.96%
OC: +2.13% TEVA VV: +45.20% +14.67 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.77% D: +65.34%
OC: +5.62% URBN VV: +112.37% +12.03 años CC: +0.33% GG: +0.16% HL: +3.95% D: +43.19%
OC: +0.29% VMED VV: +20.83% +4.48 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.94% D: +11.29%
OC: -0.28% VOD VV: +22.69% +15.61 años CC: 0.00% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.84% D: +4057.22%
OC: -2.07% VRSN VV: +11.91% +9.35 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.09% HL: +5.83% D: +304.57%
OC: -3.45% VRTX VV: +84.21% +13.48 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.19% HL: +5.40% D: +303.72%
OC: +1.66% WCRX VV: +14.93% +3.16 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.13% D: +1.77%
OC: +3.72% WYNN VV: +13.83% +5.87 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.10% HL: +3.82% D: +11.99%
OC: +6.09% XLNX VV: +10.79% +14.25 años CC: +0.30% GG: +0.11% HL: +4.60% D: +46.81%
OC: +9.33% XRAY VV: +38.84% +13.83 años CC: +0.23% GG: -0.06% HL: +2.53% D: +54.31%
OC: -5.43% YHOO VV: +15.74% +10.70 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.27% HL: +4.86% D: +208.16%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranqui no me muerdas :rolleye:
> 
> Tengo que ponerme con bertok y contigo con el tema divisa...



No te muerdo, aunque no te creas, estoy un poco enfadada contigo que antes me has dicho que no trabajo...  y hoy he tenido un día infernal...

De las divisas, carloszorro controla el percal. No dice nada hoy, ayer o antes de ayer estaba con una cosa rara, USD-peso mexicano o algo así.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranqui no me muerdas :rolleye:
> 
> Tengo que ponerme con bertok y contigo con el tema divisa...



Cuando quieras.

Eso sí, es obligatorio ir con SL si quieres mantenerte vivo.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

Estoy haciendo una tarta, y operando con el EUR/USD a la vez, una de las dos cosas va a salir mal...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No te muerdo, aunque no te creas, estoy un poco enfadada contigo que antes me has dicho que no trabajo...  y hoy he tenido un día infernal...
> 
> De las divisas, carloszorro controla el percal. No dice nada hoy, ayer o antes de ayer estaba con una cosa rara, USD-peso mexicano o algo así.



Sí algo se cuece de nueva crisis del tequila.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando quieras.
> 
> Eso sí, es _*obligatorio ir con SL si quieres mantenerte vivo*_.



DOY FE.
Si un día como hoy, alguien va corto y sin SL, puede perder hasta la camisa.
Más de 1.000 EUR por contrato, o sea, un 40% aprox.
No apto para cardiacos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No te muerdo, aunque no te creas, estoy un poco enfadada contigo que antes me has dicho que no trabajo...  y hoy he tenido un día infernal...
> 
> De las divisas, carloszorro controla el percal. No dice nada hoy, ayer o antes de ayer estaba con una cosa rara, USD-peso mexicano o algo así.



Me acaban de dar un internet movil para tener urgencias el weekend así que espero que entiendas los chistes que te hago de funcionaria y tal, pero nunca te los tomes a mal... me puedes hacer chistes de contables informáticos consultores... los que quieras...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me acaban de dar un internet movil para tener urgencias el weekend así que espero que entiendas los chistes que te hago de funcionaria y tal, pero nunca te los tomes a mal... me puedes hacer chistes de contables informáticos consultores... los que quieras...



No te preocupes, que no me los tomo a mal para nada... si me los tomara a mal, no podría leer este foro, en el que encuentro un hilo anti-funcis cada día.


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

Mulder, acuerdate de los leones 

Gracias

Luca, si quieres chistes conozco un de las mamachichos, que desplumaron a unos foreros :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> En liquidez  se acabo el dia Pepon para un servidor
> 
> Saludos y buen finde a tod@s
> 
> EDIT: No evas al tito botas ... 10.5, sube sube, que desde más alto caerás y nuestras plusvalias crecerán :XX:



deje ustec a mi socio en paz :no: un tio grande este emilio

vaya dia de alegria y consuelo   me he quedado comprado en santander.... el lunes mas y mejor espero 8:

que rico + 4 % hoyja :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## carloszorro (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No te muerdo, aunque no te creas, estoy un poco enfadada contigo que antes me has dicho que no trabajo...  y hoy he tenido un día infernal...
> 
> De las divisas, carloszorro controla el percal. No dice nada hoy, ayer o antes de ayer estaba con una cosa rara, USD-peso mexicano o algo así.



Mi mayor experiencia es la bolsa, unos 14 años llevo, ya soy todo un veterano de guerra

Ahora llevo unos 4 años peleando con materias primas y un poquito en divisas, por eso que soy novato en el tema de divisas, no os fieis mucho

El dólar/peso mexicano está justo testeando la base del canal bajista de largo plazo en el cual debería rebotar fuertemente o irse al abismo, es muy arriesgado por eso la estoy vigilando


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> deje ustec a mi socio en paz :no: un tio grande este emilio
> 
> vaya dia de alegria y consuelo   me he quedado comprado en santander.... el lunes mas y mejor espero 8:
> 
> que rico + 4 % hoyja :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Ya pensaba que habías perdido el conocimiento por la emoción.
Me alegro por tus plusvalías. Que valiente por quedarte comprado todo el finde. Yo liquidaré todo hoy, que no me fío un pelo.


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> deje ustec a mi socio en paz :no: un tio grande este emilio
> 
> vaya dia de alegria y consuelo   me he quedado comprado en santander.... el lunes mas y mejor espero 8:
> 
> que rico + 4 % hoyja :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:




Zuloman, se esta poniendo las "botas" ustec hoy. Evoluciona favorablemente en su trading 

EDIT: Pecata cuanta razón tiene ustec, yo como un :gallina: lo he cerrado todo


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2010)

Felicidades Zuloman. 
QUE HA PASADO AQUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Me he ido del curro a la 1:30, vuelvo a conectarme y...... que habeis hecho????
me encanta, mis GAS han subido y que pena que no me entro la orden que di al BBV cuando lo dijo Zuloman. Y encima Iberia tampoco ha subido mucho mas del 2.7 al que vendi.......
buen fin de semana.
PD: Luca, sigues creyendo que Gas tiene trayectoria alcista?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

a ver que nos cuenta mulder que han hecho los leones en la robasta, pero me temo que han vendido los muy cabrones  ... en cualquier caso me toca esperar al lunes a ver que pasa .


----------



## rosonero (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver que nos cuenta mulder que han hecho los leones en la robasta, pero me temo que han vendido los muy cabrones  ... en cualquier caso me toca esperar al lunes a ver que pasa .



Hola a todos/as.

Según leo en otros foros los leones (allí llamados simplemente azules) han comprado todo lo que se movía durante la subida pero en la robasta lo han soltado casi todo. :

A ver si Mulder lo confirma o desmiente y si no es mucho _de pedir_, lo interpreta 

Por cierto, hablando de Mulder, que Cárpatos cada día está más gracioso soltando paridas estilo "la noche me confunde".
Por cierto 2. Mulder cuéntanos cómo te ha ido tu primera semana de analista prof., mucha pasta? alguna amenaza?


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Hola a todos/as.
> 
> Por cierto, hablando de Mulder, que Cárpatos cada día está más gracioso soltando paridas estilo "la noche me confunde".
> Por cierto 2. Mulder cuéntanos cómo te ha ido tu primera semana de analista prof., mucha pasta? alguna amenaza?



Hoy ha dicho dos veces "soy un analista de tercera". Creo que nos lee jajaja

Carpa :*** te queremos...

Ups... xD pues ese error no lo suelo cometer, es fruto de las prisas... jaja (Funcionaria que "no" toma All bran)

ED: Rosonero ¿estás corto?...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hoy a dicho dos veces "soy un analista de tercera". Creo que nos lee jajaja
> 
> Carpa :*** te queremos...



Me sangran los hogos


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

Vaya, me voy un rato de aquí y cuanta expectación se ha generado con mi informe de los leoncios 

Bueno, vamos allá, llegó el momento esperado.

Hoy el volumen de los leoncios ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha sido muy positivo.

- Han estado comprado todo el dia con ventas muy aisladas.

- En subasta han vendido un paquete pequeño.

Parece que los leoncios del Ibex siguen muy pepones, no creo que hayan decidido que habrá gap a la baja a pesar del paquete de la subasta porque es viernes y deben dar un impresión contraria a lo que buscan, el gacelerío tiene todo el fin de semana para mirar el gráfico con calma.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *Ya pensaba que habías perdido el conocimiento por la emoción*.
> Me alegro por tus plusvalías. Que valiente por quedarte comprado todo el finde. Yo liquidaré todo hoy, que no me fío un pelo.



En realidad dormia la siesta y tuve un placido despertar al ver como mi amijo emilin me subio la empresa de 10,21 a 10,50 . en cierto modo si has acertado en eso de perder el conpocimiento.. pero no por la emocion precisamente ::



debianita dijo:


> Zuloman, se esta poniendo las "botas" ustec hoy. Evoluciona favorablemente en su trading
> 
> Digamos que el botas me ha puesto a mi
> 
> EDIT: Pecata cuanta razón tiene ustec, yo como un :gallina: lo he cerrado todo





LÁNGARO dijo:


> Felicidades Zuloman.
> QUE HA PASADO AQUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> Me he ido del curro a la 1:30, vuelvo a conectarme y...... que habeis hecho????
> me encanta, mis GAS han subido y que pena que no me entro la orden que di al BBV cuando lo dijo Zuloman. Y encima Iberia tampoco ha subido mucho mas del 2.7 al que vendi.......
> ...



coño Langaro pero ¿ tu trabajas? vaya verguenza, te van a echar del hilo del ibex 35, aqui vivimos de las plusvis 

Mulder, deduzco por tu analisis de los leoncios que el lunes tenemos gap al alza ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hoy ha dicho dos veces "soy un analista de tercera". Creo que nos lee jajaja
> 
> Carpa :*** te queremos...
> 
> ...



Hasta que un día diga "Hoy ha sido un día peponiano por completo..." ::

Si nos lees, haz un guiño con el ojo


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2010)

Me estoy batiendo en duelo con Kujire en el EUR, tengo todas las de perder, ella tiene el joystick...


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder, deduzco por tu analisis de los leoncios que el lunes tenemos gap al alza ¿no?



Tal vez sea a la baja, hemos subido mucho esta tarde, pero si es así yo de ti mantendría posición no tienen intención de bajar pero querrán asustar.

Mañana lo veré todo más claro.


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> coño Langaro pero ¿ tu trabajas? vaya verguenza, te van a echar del hilo del ibex 35, aqui vivimos de las plusvis



:XX: será ustec, yo tengo 2 dias buenos por cada 4 malos, pero ultimamente estoy aprendiendo a cortar rápido en los días malos. No se le suban las plusvis a la cabeza que cualquier día puede palmar el doble, hay que ser disciplinado


----------



## rosonero (9 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hoy ha dicho dos veces "soy un analista de tercera". Creo que nos lee jajaja
> 
> Carpa :*** te queremos...
> 
> ...



No, estoy en liquidez, a última hora tuve la brillante idea de ponerme corto en 11330 pero entre que ya eran las 17:00 horas (calienta robasta) y un tironcito de los usanos subimos como un cohete pero me giré en 11360 para vender en 11400, así que lo comido por lo servido.

Pd. Mulder, no te hagas de rogar, suelta prenda sobre lo tuyo.

Por cierto, un respeto por los funcionatas que somos el motor del consumo en el país


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :XX: será ustec, yo tengo 2 dias buenos por cada 4 malos, pero ultimamente estoy aprendiendo a cortar rápido en los días malos. No se le suban las plusvis a la cabeza que cualquier día puede palmar el doble, hay que ser disciplinado



otro que no domina el ironic mode cuando pongo  al terminar la frase

si me siguiera ustec sabria que hoy estreno plusvalias despues de un largo recorrido de perdidas acumuladas :: :: ::

Debo ser la estrella de palmar en bolsa de este foro


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> otro que no domina el ironic mode cuando pongo  al terminar la frase
> 
> si me siguiera ustec sabria que hoy estreno plusvalias despues de un largo recorrido de perdidas acumuladas :: :: ::
> 
> Debo ser la estrella de palmar en bolsa de este foro




Lo se Zuloman, y creame que lo celebro. Semos pocos en el foro hoyga, aqui nos conocemos todos, mejor dicho conocemos la manera de palmar o no palmar de cada uno.

No hay nada mejor que un buen malta para invertir las plusvis


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Jim Croft is fundraising for Oxfam - JustGiving


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

El petroleo está cayendo duro... `__´!

Por cierto he leído en otros lados, ¿este finde publica China su balanza de pagos? xD

Hoy he tenido un día regular-mal. He ganado algo pero al final me he quedado corto en Cri (casi en máximos eso si...) y largo en Iberia (casi en mínimos), pero en ninguno de los dos gano buuuahhh :´(

Un saludo


----------



## Zetaperro (9 Abr 2010)

Cuando venga el hostion, que va a venir, va a ser brutal. +3%? A que juegan?


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Cuando venga el hostion, que va a venir, va a ser brutal. +3%? A que juegan?



Pues al bingo, ruleta rusa, BlackJack ....

Semos unos ludopatas hamijo


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues al bingo, ruleta rusa, BlackJack ....
> 
> Semos unos ludopatas hamijo



Su pregunta tiene trampa... Si hay un hostión en las bolsas, claro que será mayor al 3%, sino sería una corrección... 

Si Tonuel estuviera por aquí le diría que como mínimo ha de ser un -5% xD


----------



## debianita (9 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Su pregunta tiene trampa... Si hay un hostión en las bolsas, claro que será mayor al 3%, sino sería una corrección...
> 
> Si Tonuel estuviera por aquí le diría que como mínimo ha de ser un -5% xD




Eso es lo que queremos caidas del 5% para hacer pasta fácil


----------



## donpepito (9 Abr 2010)

Uno de cada seis ricos españoles dejó de serlo en 2009 - Cotizalia.com

Ser millonario, no es lo q era, antes!


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pd. Mulder, no te hagas de rogar, suelta prenda sobre lo tuyo.



¿te referías al volumen de los leoncios? es que acabo de volver de relajarme un rato y al final de la sesión me he vuelto loco haciendo un montón de cosas a la vez.

Pero lo del volumen está en la página anterior, si no era eso pues tu dirás.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

el sp intentando romper los 1192


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿te referías al volumen de los leoncios? es que acabo de volver de relajarme un rato y al final de la sesión me he vuelto loco haciendo un montón de cosas a la vez.
> 
> Pero lo del volumen está en la página anterior, si no era eso pues tu dirás.



Tiene un mp


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Abr 2010)

los yonkis han seguido subiendo tras el cierre del ibex ¿ eso puede significar gap al alza el lunes en hispanistan ? :

tengo plusvis de + 5 % y me encantaria que suba y suba y suba 8:

que sensacion tan agradable hoyja, me gustaba jugar cuando perdia pero esto es para engancharse a tope :fiufiu:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> los yonkis han seguido subiendo tras el cierre del ibex ¿ eso puede significar gap al alza el lunes en hispanistan ? :
> 
> tengo plusvis de + 5 % y me encantaria que suba y suba y suba 8:
> 
> que sensacion tan agradable hoyja, me gustaba jugar cuando perdia pero esto es para engancharse a tope :fiufiu:



Felicidades Zulomán!

Esas operaciones son las que luego recuerdas con mayor cariño con el paso del tiempo.

PD: Ahora ya sólo queda pendiente que nos obsequie junto con don pepito con una regata marinera durante este verano .


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> los yonkis han seguido subiendo tras el cierre del ibex ¿ eso puede significar gap al alza el lunes en hispanistan ? :
> 
> *tengo plusvis de + 5 % y me encantaria que suba y suba y suba 8*:
> 
> que sensacion tan agradable hoyja, me gustaba jugar cuando perdia pero esto es para engancharse a tope :fiufiu:



jeje tú lo que eres es un cachondo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Felicidades Zulomán!
> 
> Esas operaciones son las que luego recuerdas con mayor cariño con el paso del tiempo.
> 
> PD: *Ahora ya sólo queda pendiente que nos obsequie junto con don pepito con una regata marinera durante este verano* .



¿ y por que esperar al verano ? no te creas que tengo un yate ni mucho menos eh, pero suficiente para pasar un dia cojonudo por la ria de Vigo cuando quieras  , si fueras titi y wpa hasta podriamos pasar la noche en el camarote, pero viendo tu foto en el club mejor lo dejamos en un dia 



Pepitoria dijo:


> jeje tú lo que eres es un cachondo



"Amos a ver hamijo", cuando se pide, se pide mucho xd que pedir es "jratix" nunca sabe uno si le puede leer Zpedo y concederle sus deseos a costa del dinero de los contribuyentes, principio basico de derecho civil: el juez no puede conceder mas de lo que se pide.

Puestos a pedir, pido que cuando me toque la bonoloto pues que al menos sea con bote y a mi solito  , en la version bonoloto bursatil prefiero que me acompañeis, que cuantos mas seamos mas nos reiremos.

La verdad es que estoy tan contento de ver mi cuenta en verde que no doy credito a lo que ven mis "hojos", espero que nadie me tome en serio los comentarios triunfantes  , ya deje con infinita paciencia que me tomarais el pelo por mis nefastas inversiones anteriores que no tuve problema en publicar para servir de escarnio y mofa forera mas que merecida :


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> los yonkis han seguido subiendo tras el cierre del ibex ¿ eso puede significar gap al alza el lunes en hispanistan ? :
> 
> tengo plusvis de + 5 % y me encantaria que suba y suba y suba 8:
> 
> que sensacion tan agradable hoyja, me gustaba jugar cuando perdia pero esto es para engancharse a tope :fiufiu:



Ponle un Stop Loss dinámico y disfruta del viaje.

Trend is your friend.

Lo del viernes fue una ruptura al alza en toda regla.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Ponle un Stop Loss dinámico y disfruta del viaje.
> 
> Trend is your friend.
> 
> Lo del viernes fue una ruptura al alza en toda regla.



Buenos días ^__^!

Lo del stop dinámico sería buena idea, pero su broker es un banco... y esa gente es mú malaje.

La señal para entrar largos según muchos entendidos, eran dos cierres por encima del 11200. Bueno llevamos solo uno pero no creo que el Lunes vaya a bajar 200 puntos O__O!.

Según Claca, tenía otra piedra el Ibex en 113XX, que también se la comió ayer... así que supongo que se convertirá en mini-soporte.

El Gap, en mi opinión es muy dudoso ya que podrían usarlo para bajarnos un poco, comprar y subirnos.

Ya veremos el Lunes, pero se espera con ganas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ y por que esperar al verano ? no te creas que tengo un yate ni mucho menos eh, pero suficiente para pasar un dia cojonudo por la ria de Vigo cuando quieras  , si fueras titi y wpa hasta podriamos pasar la noche en el camarote, pero viendo tu foto en el club mejor lo dejamos en un dia



Jajajja, me siento cortejado ... Lo cierto es que yo también suelo ir de vez en cuando a Galicia, mi terruño materno es Carballiño, a 80 de Vigo.

Bueno, ahora en serio, Zulomán, aqui ni Dios nace aprendido, nadie, y quien diga lo contrario miente. Por lo que me algero mucho personalmente que estes teniendo tus primeras plusvalías... y si no me equivoco está vez no te han chivado nada , así que doble alegría.

2º) Con que broker operas?, te lo digo porque deberían tener ordenes dinámicas o relacionadas.

3º) Lo de Galicia, da por echo que este verano andaré por allí, asi que no descartes nada, que yo lo más que hago es piragüismo aqui, y me molaría dar un rulo en barco por la ría xD

CLUB NAUTICO CASTRELO DE MIÑO


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Abr 2010)

Galicia, me gusta... ya el tema de los barquitos, eso menos jaja Pero si es un rato y hay cervecitas y tal... se puede hacer un esfuerzo .

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> xD
> 
> Galicia, me gusta... ya el tema de los barquitos, eso menos jaja Pero si es un rato y hay cervecitas y tal... se puede hacer un esfuerzo .
> 
> Un saludo



Tocuhé. Borro el post.

A Galicia, cuando queraís venir, venís... el problema es que yo la casa que tengo ( mi madre tiene), es un apartamento pequeño. Es decir, 3 habitaciones + sofa del salón. Yo no se cuales seran vuestros requerimientos de comodidades, pero en cualquier caso, dormiriía yo en el sofá, que para eso son mis invitados.


Y dos cosas, vais a comer lo que no habeís comido en mi vida, y de pagar, mucho menos de lo acostumbrado. Ahi si que luchan contra la inflación como Dios manda!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2010)

Barcos, yates,...levantan sensibilidades profundas en este hilo


----------



## Mulder (10 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA SOBRE INDICES

Periodo de 10-04-2010 a 10-05-2010

OC: +2.09% STOXX VV: +5.16% +8.16 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.56% D: +78.17%
OC: +1.57% S&P VV: +5.56% +42.58 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.13% D: +134.66%
OC: +1.02% DJI VV: +3.79%  +79.77 años CC: +0.04% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.51% D: +322.82%
OC: +1.12% DJT VV: +4.00% +79.70 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.61% D: +282.71%
OC: +0.70% ORO VV: +254.33% +25.41 años CC: 0.00% GG: -0.01% HL: +0.60% D: +1148.29%
OC: +4.63% PETROLEO VV: +271.13% +19.87 años CC: +0.13% GG: -0.01% HL: +1.35% D: +41.40%
OC: -1.04% BUND VV: +4.46% +14.64 años CC: -0.01% GG: +0.01% HL: +0.42% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.48% IBEX VV: +8.10% +11.32 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.43% D: +84.11%
OC: +0.30% ^N225 VV: +0.50% +16.90 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.07% HL: +1.14% D: +65.88%
OC: -0.43% ^IXIC VV: +3.18% +28.16 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.10% HL: +0.87% D: +73.20%
OC: -2.84% ^VIX VV: -0.87% +14.93 años CC: -0.04% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.02% D: 0.0%
OC: +2.93% EURUSD VV: +4774.46% +7.32 años CC: +0.06% GG: -0.02% HL: +0.76% D: +31.55%
OC: -0.77% ^BSESN VV: +0.66% +8.51 años CC: +0.04% GG: +0.07% HL: +1.81% D: +173.03%
OC: +4.09% ^DWC VV: -0.37% +7.35 años CC: +0.13% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.20% D: +20.68%
OC: +1.38% ^FCHI VV: +0.90% +13.80 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.31% D: +65.52%
OC: +0.93% ^FTSE VV: +6.49% +17.83 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.01% D: +161.74%
OC: +1.57% ^GDAXI VV: +0.32% +13.35 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.20% D: +68.22%
OC: +1.93% ^HSCE VV: 0.0% +11.51 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.98% D: +51.89%
OC: +0.63% ^HSI VV: +2.82% +16.19 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.10% HL: +1.19% D: +45.39%
OC: +6.76% ^IVBX VV: 0.0% +2.03 años CC: +0.22% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.03% D: +1.62%
OC: +1.52% ^NDX VV: +11.60% +17.74 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.97% D: +117.85%
OC: +3.21% ^RUT VV: 0.00% +16.32 años CC: +0.10% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.17% D: +75.76%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Jajajja, me siento cortejado ... Lo cierto es que yo también suelo ir de vez en cuando a Galicia, mi terruño materno es Carballiño, a 80 de Vigo.
> 
> Bueno, ahora en serio, Zulomán, *aqui ni Dios nace aprendido, nadie, y quien diga lo contrario miente. Por lo que me algero mucho personalmente que estes teniendo tus primeras plusvalías... y si no me equivoco está vez no te han chivado nada , así que doble alegría.*
> 
> ...



ejem ejem , no lo he hecho yo solito inocho: :fiufiu:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ejem ejem , no lo he hecho yo solito inocho: :fiufiu:



Bueno, pues cuando lo haga usted sólo va a flotar, ya verá ya...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno, pues cuando lo haga usted sólo va a flotar, ya verá ya...



cuando lo he hecho yo solito mas que flotar he naufragado  , ya estaba un poco harto de :: :: ::

Por cierto, cuando vayas a nuestra tierriña hay un pueblo que se llama O pereiro ( entre la canda y la budiña ) en el que pare a comer de casualidad en un restaurante que se llamaba " el cazador " que jarta me di por 10 lereles hoija mire ustec.

Pulpo cojonudo de primero y ternera gallega guisada de segundo, las cantidades son industriales, vamos que no hay huevos a acabarse el menu y todo buenisimo en plan cocina casera.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cuando lo he hecho yo solito mas que flotar he naufragado  , ya estaba un poco harto de :: :: ::
> 
> Por cierto, cuando vayas a nuestra tierriña hay un pueblo que se llama O pereiro ( entre la canda y la budiña ) en el que pare a comer de casualidad en un restaurante que se llamaba " el cazador " que jarta me di por 10 lereles hoija mire ustec.
> 
> Pulpo cojonudo de primero y ternera gallega guisada de segundo, las cantidades son industriales, vamos que no hay huevos a acabarse el menu y todo buenisimo en plan cocina casera.



O perereiro, el cazador.

Apuntado queda. Pero le he decir que mi pueblo es mundialmente conocido por ser la capital mundial del pulpo.

Para ese verano, si subo está usted invitado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> O perereiro, el cazador.
> 
> Apuntado queda. Pero le he decir que mi pueblo es mundialmente conocido por ser la capital mundial del pulpo.
> 
> Para ese verano, si subo está usted invitado.



Cierto, no deja de ser curioso que sea la provincia de orense el sitio donde mejor preparan el pulpo teniendo en cuenta que no tiene mar, pero asi es :8:

Yo ya no espero al verano, a partir de ahora estare una o dos semanas en Madrid y una o dos en Vigo, para eso abri oficina alli  excusa cojonuda para que poder ir a trabajar sin que a nadie le parezca mal, ni familia ni clientes 

En pocos sitios se puede ir a currar por la mañana, ir a pescar al mediodia y volver a trabajar por la tarde...... salvo si estan picando claro, en cuyo caso se replantea el tema


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Cierto, no deja de ser curioso que sea la provincia de orense el sitio donde mejor preparan el pulpo teniendo en cuenta que no tiene mar, pero asi es :8:
> 
> Yo ya no espero al verano, a partir de ahora estare una o dos semanas en Madrid y una o dos en Vigo, para eso abri oficina alli  excusa cojonuda para que poder ir a trabajar sin que a nadie le parezca mal, ni familia ni clientes
> 
> En pocos sitios se puede ir a currar por la mañana, ir a pescar al mediodia y volver a trabajar por la tarde...... salvo si estan picando claro, en cuyo caso se replantea el tema




Pues a la respuesta que yo tengo ( y no suficientemente contrastada) de porque se prepara mejor el pulpo en O Carballiño está relacionada directamente al motivo por el que Jesucristo nació en Belen. Curioso, no¿?. La respuesta; El Estado.

Es decir, Jesus nació en Belén, porque iban a hacer un censo, a efectos fiscales ( pagar impuestos), y se come pulpo en Carballiño, precisamente, por lo mismo, o al menos así me contó un paisano.

El caso es que el monasterio de Oseira, que seguramente conocerá, tenía en sus dominios tierras de la actual pontevedra, y de sus rias baixas, y era costumbre en el lugar pagar los diezmos en pulpo. Total que acabaron los paisanos desarrollando un arte pulpeiro ciertamente notable a base de tanto pulpo fiscalizado...:Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pues a la respuesta que yo tengo ( y no suficientemente contrastada) de porque se prepara mejor el pulpo en O Carballiño está relacionada directamente al motivo por el que Jesucristo nació en Belen. Curioso, no¿?. La respuesta; El Estado.
> 
> Es decir, Jesus nació en Belén, porque iban a hacer un censo, a efectos fiscales ( pagar impuestos), y se come pulpo en Carballiño, precisamente, por lo mismo, o al menos así me contó un paisano.
> 
> El caso es que el monasterio de Oseira, que seguramente conocerá, tenía en sus dominios tierras de la actual pontevedra, y de sus rias baixas, y era costumbre en el lugar pagar los diezmos en pulpo. Total que acabaron los paisanos desarrollando un arte pulpeiro ciertamente notable a base de tanto pulpo fiscalizado...:Baile:



curiosa explicacion, nunca lo habia escuchado...... por cierto fijate si era humilde jesucristo que nacio en Belen pudiendo haber nacido en Bilbao si hubiera querido 

y no me trates de ustec please que me hace usted viejo xd


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2010)

Voy a hacer una pregunta que pondra de relieve mi gran conocimiento de los mercados , prohibido reirse de mi eh 

Mañana reparte dividendo el BBVA ¿ quien cobra el dividendo ? el que tenga las acciones en la apertura o el que las tenga al cierre de la sesion 

Como vereis estoy ampliamente informado del funcionamiento de los mercados


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Voy a hacer una pregunta que pondra de relieve mi gran conocimiento de los mercados , prohibido reirse de mi eh
> 
> Mañana reparte dividendo el BBVA ¿ quien cobra el dividendo ? el que tenga las acciones en la apertura o el que las tenga al cierre de la sesion
> 
> Como vereis estoy ampliamente informado del funcionamiento de los mercados



Zuloman, voy contigo en el carro de la ignorancia, para que no estés solo: yo tengo una pregunta de profano también, que espero algún amable forero que haya "visto el Ibex 35" pueda contestarme:

En Agosto... abren las bolsas?

Y digo más; ¿abren las bolsas europeas?

Y profundizo: ¿abre nuestro churribex?

Zuloman, me chifla vuestro pulpo pulpero, pero me caes muy lejos (yo estoy en Sevilla).


----------



## aksarben (10 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Voy a hacer una pregunta que pondra de relieve mi gran conocimiento de los mercados , prohibido reirse de mi eh
> 
> Mañana reparte dividendo el BBVA ¿ quien cobra el dividendo ? el que tenga las acciones en la apertura o el que las tenga al cierre de la sesion
> 
> Como vereis estoy ampliamente informado del funcionamiento de los mercados



Si reparte dividendo el lunes, recibe dividendo quien las tuviera antes del cierre de el viernes. Luego la hora a la que te aparece el dividendo en la cuenta cambia según la empresa/época, no he visto un patrón.


----------



## aksarben (10 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman, voy contigo en el carro de la ignorancia, para que no estés solo: yo tengo una pregunta de profano también, que espero algún amable forero que haya "visto el Ibex 35" pueda contestarme:
> 
> En Agosto... abren las bolsas?



Lo único que cierra por vacaciones en Agosto es España, así se cachondean de nosotros por ahí.

Las bolsas abren normalmente, salvo ciertos días de fiesta que tiene cada una. Busca un calendario para la que te interese, porque cada una va a su bola.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Abr 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Si reparte dividendo el lunes, recibe dividendo quien las tuviera antes del cierre de el viernes. Luego la hora a la que te aparece el dividendo en la cuenta cambia según la empresa/época, no he visto un patrón.



Efectivamente, es tal y como ha descrito Akasarben. Sólo matizar dos cosas.

El reparto del dividendo interfieren dos fechas.

Fecha de corte: La fecha en la cual el portador de las acciones es el acreedor del dividendo.

Fecha de abono: Diferente de la primera, en la cual se abonan dichos dividendos.

Por otro lado zulomán, si en tus planes está el cobrar el dividendo de BBVA para posteriormente abandonar las acciones cual amor pasajero, te he de advertir que dicho comportamiento ya está muy desarrollado en los mercados.

Esto es; al día siguiente, automaticamente, la acción cotizará con un descuento de exactamente el dividendo. Esto es si bbva cotiza a 10, y reparte un dividendo de 1, el dia siguiente de la fecha de corte, empezará a cotizar a 9.

Por eso se dice que la bolsa lo descuenta todo...

Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Abr 2010)

Que daño está haciendo el fútbol a las neuronas patrias... todo el foro desierto!


----------



## carloszorro (10 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que daño está haciendo el fútbol a las neuronas patrias... todo el foro desierto!



interesante análisis de la situción española y su circo, el fútbol

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 09-Abril-2010.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Lo único que cierra por vacaciones en Agosto es España, así se cachondean de nosotros por ahí.
> 
> Las bolsas abren normalmente, salvo ciertos días de fiesta que tiene cada una. Busca un calendario para la que te interese, porque cada una va a su bola.



Localizado, muchas gracias:

Calendario+Bolsa+2010.jpg (image)


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA BIOS DEL NASDAQ

Periodo de 11-04-2010 a 11-05-2010


OC: -2.59% ARIA VV: +18.94% +11.5 años CC: -1.85% GG: -0.52% HL: +5.89% D: 0.0%
OC: -1.89% ENMD VV: +43.63% +9.5 años CC: -1.16% GG: -0.13% HL: +8.50% D: 0.0%
OC: -1.37% NABI VV: +86.52% +14.5 años CC: -0.58% GG: +0.14% HL: +5.02% D: 0.0%
OC: -1.52% NVAX VV: +66.58% +10.5 años CC: -1.65% GG: -0.88% HL: +5.92% D: 0.0%
OC: -2.12% SNTA VV: +17.14% +3.0 años CC: -1.28% GG: -0.22% HL: +3.04% D: 0.0%
OC: -2.92% THLD VV: +22.23% +4.5 años CC: -0.52% GG: +0.96% HL: +6.84% D: 0.0%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Typical (11 Abr 2010)

Buenos dias, NH de aqui a un año la vemos en torno a los 5-6 euros pro acción, un saludo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Buenos dias, NH de aqui a un año la vemos en torno a los 5-6 euros pro acción, un saludo.



Y eso lo dices en base a?


----------



## Typical (11 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Y eso lo dices en base a?





Esa es la gracia, que la información es privada y no la diré, pero os lo digo por si alguien se anima...



Una pregunta, ¿Existe alguna forma de pedir ingentes cantidades de dinero a un broker digamos a euribor + 2 puntos? Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿Existe alguna forma de pedir ingentes cantidades de dinero a un broker digamos a euribor + 2 puntos? Un saludo



Muy sencillo, comprar con CFDs.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> interesante análisis de la situación española y su circo, el fútbol



Me cae simpático este hombre... tiene sus cosas claro, pero para otras es demasiado simplista.

Lo frustrante es que no responde a las preguntas xD Se enrolla en lo suyo y se lo "olvida" responder. Aún está esperando el de Duro Felguera que le diga si van a ir a cerrar el Gap o no...

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Muy sencillo, comprar con CFDs.



Tiene un mp


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Esa es la gracia, que la información es privada y no la diré, pero os lo digo por si alguien se anima...
> 
> 
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿Existe alguna forma de pedir ingentes cantidades de dinero a un broker digamos a euribor + 2 puntos? Un saludo



Oyga, si yo estoy encantado con esa información, que las llevo a 3.59 de media... por ello le agradecería que compartiera esa información. Si quiere utilice el mp.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Y eso lo dices en base a?



sin animo de ofender a tipycal.... me parece que de bolsa sabe menos que yo...... que ya es decir........ huele a corazonada de las mias :bla: :bla: :bla:

Tipycal, estas en un hilo caliente donde la mayoria, excepto yo y un par de ellos mas, saben bastante de bolsa, analisis y demas. No te van a admitir decir cosas asi por las buenas y te vas a comer muchos owned , aqui enseguida te hacen un analisis tecnico en condiciones o peor aun la muldermachine te analiza y te pone en evidencia.

que conste que ni te doy ni te quito la razon en lo de NH , no tengo ni idea hoyja, pero segun dicen por aqui dentro de un año las acciones las van a regalar pegadas en las paredes de los pisos como regalo secundario jejjejeje.... un intenso olor a wano invadira hispanistan y sera en octubre jejeje
avisado estas, sin acritud eh


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> sin animo de ofender a tipycal.... me parece que de bolsa sabe menos que yo...... que ya es decir........ huele a corazonada de las mias :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> Tipycal, estas en un hilo caliente donde la mayoria, excepto yo y un par de ellos mas, saben bastante de bolsa, analisis y demas. No te van a admitir decir cosas asi por las buenas y te vas a comer muchos owned , aqui enseguida te hacen un analisis tecnico en condiciones o peor aun la muldermachine te analiza y te pone en evidencia.
> 
> avisado estas, sin acritud eh



A mi me interesa porque si buscaís hablo de NHH como valor para entrar en fundamentales.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A mi me interesa porque si buscaís hablo de NHH como valor para entrar en fundamentales.



yo no compro nada que no haya sido previamente analizado por la mulder machine  , ya he sufrido varias intoxicaciones :: :: :: por no pasar el control de calidad


----------



## Typical (11 Abr 2010)

Entonces sino me creeis poneros a corto en NH y dentro de unos meses hablamos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo no compro nada que no haya sido previamente analizado por la mulder machine  , ya he sufrido varias intoxicaciones :: :: :: por no pasar el control de calidad



Los fundamentales son condición necesaria, y la mulder machine, suficiente.


----------



## Typical (11 Abr 2010)

¿Cual es la cantidad mínima para abrir una cuenta en interactive brokers?


un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Entonces sino me creeis poneros a corto en NH y dentro de unos meses hablamos...



No es una cuestión de egos, es una cuestión de razonamiento. Aqui todos manejamos información privilegiada, pero lo justificamos, o decimos por tal tal y tal...

Y eso es lo que falta.


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> ¿Cual es la cantidad mínima para abrir una cuenta en interactive brokers?
> 
> 
> un saludo



Que yo sepa son 10.000$ si no lo han cambiado.


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No es una cuestión de egos, es una cuestión de razonamiento. Aqui todos manejamos información privilegiada, pero lo justificamos, o decimos por tal tal y tal...
> 
> Y eso es lo que falta.



Además de ser una cuestión de fe, podría tratarse de un insider (o el hijo ganándose la paga semanal ) queriendo dar el pelotazo subiendo la cotización antes de vender un paquete importante que puede tirar la cotización.

Por eso no hay que fiarse de cualquiera sin que al menos se de alguna justificación, al menos que sea técnica, sobre todo si es un recién llegado.

No es mi intención decir ni señalar directamente que este forero es eso, pero podría serlo.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Abr 2010)

Mulder, me imagino que la profesionalización de tus servicios impide que nos des tu visión general, con sus máx y minimos semanales, de la semana que entra..no?? :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Mulder, me imagino que la profesionalización de tus servicios impide que nos des tu visión general, con sus máx y minimos semanales, de la semana que entra..no?? :rolleye:



Pero tenerla es baratito


----------



## Typical (11 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero tenerla es baratito



¿Cuanto cuesta?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Abr 2010)

a sus ordenes mictables


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta?



por mp lo suele explicar. Yo soy cliente y de momento no me quejo , pero no te creas que no sere exigente y pedire su publica ejecucion cuando falle un dia 

Sinceramente cuando empece a leer este hilo pensaba que era un analisto aficionado mas de esos que pupulan por los foros, cuando tras comprobar sus analisis semanales durante las 3 primeras semanas de Febrero vi que el porcentaje de aciertos era impresionante empece a seguir a rajatabla los informes y pase del rojo pasion al verde esperanza 

Mulder espero mi comision eh ::


----------



## Typical (11 Abr 2010)

¿Cual es el dinero minimo para empezar? 


Otro saludo!


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder espero mi comision eh ::



No es política de la empresa dar comisiones, pero tendrá ustec descuentos importantes en la sección de frutas y verduras


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No es política de la empresa dar comisiones, pero tendrá ustec descuentos importantes en la sección de frutas y verduras



replanteese ustec la politica de empresa, aprenda de los politicos y mire que bien les va a base de comisiones :no:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> ¿Cual es el dinero minimo para empezar?
> 
> 
> Otro saludo!



Te contesto con sentido común:

Aquel que estés dispuesto a perder.

Ningún broker te va a poner mínimos. En CFD´S lo razonable son de 1k a 4k€, ( al menos lo que yo tengo entendido). Y en acciones yo empecé con 400€ entre 3 amigos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Te contesto con sentido común:
> 
> Aquel que estés dispuesto a perder.
> 
> Ningún broker te va a poner mínimos. En CFD´S lo razonable son de 1k a 4k€, ( al menos lo que yo tengo entendido). Y en acciones yo empecé con 400€ entre 3 amigos.



Acepto información relevante por mp sobre nhh, que me ha picado la curiosidad... 

Por cierto, que es lo que quiere usted comprar o vender?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> replanteese ustec la politica de empresa, aprenda de los politicos y mire que bien les va a base de comisiones :no:



Tiene un mp.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> por mp lo suele explicar. Yo soy cliente y de momento no me quejo , pero no te creas que no sere exigente y pedire su publica ejecucion cuando falle un dia



Zulo, no soy muy partidario de los analistos (Mulder :** ), pero a los muy novatillos (y a mí  ), les puede ayudar a no perder hasta la camisa.

Entramos en una tónica peligrosa... y me temo que esto cambiará el foro, pero bueno... así es la vida.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Zulo, no soy muy partidario de los analistos (Mulder :** ), pero a los muy novatillos (y a mí  ), les puede ayudar a no perder hasta la camisa.
> 
> Entramos en una tónica peligrosa... y me temo que esto cambiará el foro, pero bueno... así es la vida.
> 
> Un saludo



Bueno, yo comparto bastante tu punto de vista, pero creo que este hilo no sería lo que es sin el buen rollo que suele haber y eso que ya no está HL y Tonuel no participa mucho.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Zulo, no soy muy partidario de los analistos (Mulder :** ), pero a los muy novatillos (y a mí  ), les puede ayudar a no perder hasta la camisa.
> 
> Entramos en una tónica peligrosa... y me temo que esto cambiará el foro, pero bueno... así es la vida.
> 
> Un saludo



Realmente nunca pense hacerle caso a ningun analisto, siempre pense que eso del analisis tecnico etc etc era una mamonada, de hecho lo sigo pensando como norma general.

Lo que pasa es que en este caso he comprobado que el sistema funciona y mientras siga funcionando lo utilizare. Estoy convencido de que tarde o temprano fallara ( lo siento Mulder pero es lo que sinceramente creo ) pero mientras funcione pienso sacarle partido , de momento me va mejor que :::: con mis malditas corazonadas.

En mi trabajo me pasa algo parecido, la mayoria de la gente no se cree mis analisis ( hasta los huevos de aficionados que creen que saben y no tienen ni idea ), exceptuando a los que he asesorado y han visto que tengo un porcentaje muy alto de aciertos durante muchos años, han ganado mucho dinero haciendome caso y confian en mi. Los que no me conocen piensan que lo que digo esta encaminado a conseguir mis fines, lo que me parece bastante logico por otra parte, yo tampoco confiaria en un tipo del que no se nada, funciona el boca a boca bastante bien .

Por ejemplo , yo acabo de decir que soy cliente de Mulder y que me va bien, si un conocido mio me pregunta dentro de un tiempo ¿ como ganas en bolsa ? pues le recomendare a Mulder. La cosa funcioan asi en casi todas las profesiones.

Supongo que cuando la cague una vez se acabara la confianza, como mucho me perdonaran un error, nunca dos

Volviendo al tema de la bolsa, mañana se de un pajarito que va a convertir sus acciones de santander en dinero fresquito con plusvalias incluidas jejejeje, me hace una ilusion de cojones ver mi cuenta con mas pasta de la que meti inicialmente aunque sea una miseria.


----------



## pollastre (11 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Además de ser una cuestión de fe, podría tratarse de un insider (o el hijo ganándose la paga semanal ) queriendo dar el pelotazo subiendo la cotización antes de vender un paquete importante que puede tirar la cotización.



Hoygan hamijos, cómo subimos de nivel últimamente aquellos que "hemos visto el Ibex 35"... ya tenemos agentes secretos, insiders, whistleblowers, servicios profesionales de pago, indicaciones de dónde encontrar el mejor pulpo a la gallega en Expaña...

Nuestro mítico hilo bulle y burbujea en anticipación a un nuevo Lunes de plusvies ... ::::


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan hamijos, cómo subimos de nivel últimamente aquellos que "hemos visto el Ibex 35"... ya tenemos agentes secretos, insiders, whistleblowers, servicios profesionales de pago, indicaciones de dónde encontrar el mejor pulpo a la gallega en Expaña...
> 
> Nuestro mítico hilo bulle y burbujea en anticipación a un nuevo Lunes de plusvies ... ::::



Es algo más habitual de lo que tu te crees, lo digo en serio, insisto en que este forero no ha de ser uno de esos, pero lo que quiero recalcar más que nada es que no hay que fiarse del primero que llegue diciendo 'esto subirá/bajará' sin dar más razones que esa.

Yo doy siempre razones que soporten mis análisis, al menos hasta donde puedo (mis recetas son secretas).


----------



## Typical (11 Abr 2010)

Pues, alguien podia ofrecer los mismos servicios que murder pero lowcost, jajaja, porque para gente como yo, lo tenemos dificil para poder pagar lo que pide.... o algun aficionado


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Pues, alguien podia ofrecer los mismos servicios que murder pero lowcost, jajaja, porque para gente como yo, lo tenemos dificil para poder pagar lo que pide.... o algun aficionado



Dudo que alguien los ofrezca porque nadie o casi nadie se fija en el timing, eso es lo que hace mis análisis bastante únicos en el mundo. Si quieres aprender algo sobre ello lee a W.D. Gann.

A lo que Gann decía yo le he dado el toque añadido de un procesado informático mediante un software que me he creado al efecto y que me permite analizar con bastante más velocidad cualquier valor que tenga en mi base de datos.

De todas formas ten en cuenta que un análisis caro sale barato si acierta mucho y un análisis 'low cost', como tu dices, sale caro si nunca acierta, análisis lowcost creo que hay mucha gente que sabe hacerlos


----------



## Typical (11 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Dudo que alguien los ofrezca porque nadie o casi nadie se fija en el timing, eso es lo que hace mis análisis bastante únicos en el mundo. Si quieres aprender algo sobre ello lee a W.D. Gann.
> 
> A lo que Gann decía yo le he dado el toque añadido de un procesado informático mediante un software que me he creado al efecto y que me permite analizar con bastante más velocidad cualquier valor que tenga en mi base de datos.
> 
> De todas formas ten en cuenta que un análisis caro sale barato si acierta mucho y un análisis 'low cost', como tu dices, sale caro si nunca acierta, análisis lowcost creo que hay mucha gente que sabe hacerlos





Estaría bien que por ejemplo el primer análisis lo ofrecieras gratuito y los siguientes de pago, así se animaría mas gente que como yo, lo tenemos difícil para poder afrontar un pago tan alto. Porque ya te digo, estaría encantado de pagarte pero es muchisimo dinero para mi...


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Estaría bien que por ejemplo el primer análisis lo ofrecieras gratuito y los siguientes de pago, así se animaría mas gente que como yo, lo tenemos difícil para poder afrontar un pago tan alto. Porque ya te digo, estaría encantado de pagarte pero es muchisimo dinero para mi...



El pago no es alto porque equivale a la comisión de un broker y a esos si que les pagas alto, pero si vas a entrar con poco dinero es mejor que lo inviertas antes en un libro de análisis técnico. No te lo dirán todo pero te darán un punto de apoyo para empezar.

Los que ya llevamos un tiempo en esto pocas veces nos damos cuenta de lo fácil que es todo para un novato al creer que muchas cosas no son posibles, pero hasta que te das cuenta de eso puedes ganar algo de dinero con un poco de suerte (tienes menos prejuicios para entrar en algo), luego te dan el 'bautismo' de fuego con un buen atraco de los que teóricamente no pueden pasar en esos libros 

edito: te he mandado una buena colección de links con todos mis análisis públicos para que conozcas bien mi índice de aciertos antes de nada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Estaría bien que por ejemplo el primer análisis lo ofrecieras gratuito y los siguientes de pago, así se animaría mas gente que como yo, lo tenemos difícil para poder afrontar un pago tan alto. Porque ya te digo, estaría encantado de pagarte pero es muchisimo dinero para mi...



Cierto que los analisis no son baratos en terminos absolutos, pasa un poco como con el precio de la publicidad, que no es barata ni cara, sino efectiva o no efectiva. Me refiero que lo que tienes que analizar es el retorno de la inversion.

Yo de momento estoy en el limite de que me compense pagar los analisis por que de momento invierto una pequeña cantidad ( la que puedo perder sin que suponga una catastrofe en mi economia  ) , si esa cantidad va creciendo llegara un momento en que ya no sean tan caros los analisis.

De todas formas Mulder veo que te vamos a montar en el foro una " central de compras" para tener mas poder negociador 

En serio, a mi en termnos porcentuales y con la cantidad que invierto si que me salen caros, pero si invirtiera lo que invierto multiplicado por 10 seria barato dada la rentabilidad obtenida. Y sobre todo me salian bastante mas caras mis "corazonadas" que no daba ni una Hoyja mir ustec .

PD: Mulder va a pensar que soy tu multinick jejjejejej, el doctor "yekings" y mister hide en version bolsistica analistica jejejjee

Al turron, voy a vender mis santander a ver si las puedo recomprar mañana a mejor precio, meti la pata cambiando de bbva a santander pensando que repartia dividendo el dia 15 xd ............ mis jugosas plusvalias aminoran el sentimiento de torpeza cometido jejeje


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es algo más habitual de lo que tu te crees, lo digo en serio, insisto en que este forero no ha de ser uno de esos, pero lo que quiero recalcar más que nada es que no hay que fiarse del primero que llegue diciendo 'esto subirá/bajará' sin dar más razones que esa.
> 
> Yo doy siempre razones que soporten mis análisis, al menos hasta donde puedo (mis recetas son secretas).



No Mulder, si verás, bromas aparte en ésta yo soy al 100% de tu opinión... lo que pasa es que me he mantenido en un discreto segundo plano, porque no quería ni soy yo quien para meterle caña al chaval.

De hecho recuerdo el caso del nick Depeche, que entró presentándose en este hilo vaticinando (nunca mejor usado el verbo) que el Churribex estaba a punto de perder los 10.000 debido a una inminente intifada en Palestina [sic] ::.

Se me ocurrió dedicarle un post "cariñoso" comparando sus profecías con los niños a los que se les vendaba los ojos para intentar darle con el palo a la piñata en las fiestas de los pueblos... y bueno, el chaval se me indignó un poco y tal 

Por cierto, que no se supo más de él. Espero que no siguiera su "instinto" y se pusiera corto en el churribex....

Volviendo a nuestro forero de Hoteles NH, a mí estas cosas es que me encantan. Tenemos a un señor presuntamente con una superinformación de la megahostia, a todas luces antitendencial, que podría hacerte medio rico en un año. 
Y claro, si yo pillo alguna info de esas, lo primero que hago es.... claaaaro, venir a compartirla con unos desconocidos en un foro de internet! Cómo no se me ocurriría antes ::::

Y por supuesto no revelo mis fuentes, ni el método seguido, ni si soy fundamental o técnico, ni si realmente podía haber predicho que Messi sería superior a CR9 el Sábado pasado... vamos, todo un "salto de fe" para los foreros, que se lo creen porque sí, o no se lo creen.

Yo, de verdad, a veces no sé qué pensar (de esa persona) cuando alguien sale con estas cosas. Aquí hay gente que se juega MUCHA pasta en los mercados diariamente, y creo que podemos tener defectos como todo el mundo, pero hombre, necios no somos.
Pensar que vas a aparecer aquí en este hilo, soltando la primera profecía que te salga del bolsillo, y que la gente se va a lanzar como borregos a ponerse cortos en NH... es tanto como decir que vas a ir a hacerle el juego trilero de la bolita a un gitano, esperando que pique y tú te lleves su dinero.

En fin en fin, de la vega verde...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

Venga Pollastre no le des tanta caña, esta claro que la entrada no fue gloriosa , pero bueno seguramente tampoco sabia que aqui se comen a uno vivo cuando no argumenta bien las cosas  e incluso argumentandolas hay riesgos : , vamos. a darle un voto de confianza, ya dije que me parecia que tenia menos idea que yo..... que ya es decir.... pero tambien yo dije bastantes "zulomanadas " en el foro y no me crucificasteis ::

al turron, el otro dia pedi que alguien se mojara con un analisis tecnico de Zeltia y mutis por el foro hoyja  , desde mi novatisimo e ignorantisimo punto de vista pienso que no me cuadra que no se dispare la accion, explico por que :

1.- cuando zeltia era un proyecto muy muy muy lejano y empezaron los ensayos con el yondelis, en cuanto paso la primera fase ( de las 4 que creo que son ) la accion se disparo a 30 lereles o mas.

2.- Fue sufriendo reveses en forma de mas gasto en investigacion y retrasos en la aprobacion del yondelis y la cotizacion acabo por los suelos debido a un riesgo muy cierto de que no les llegara la pasta y petara sino conseguian sacrlo adelante, la deuda aumentaba y los ingresos no.... todo predecia una catastrofe y la accion asi lo reflejo.

3.- En este momento ya esta aprobada en Europa y en el resto del mundo la van aprovando poco a poco, excepto en EEUU donde es una loteria, pero tiene pinta de que antes o despues lo aprobaran.

4.-´Por otro lado, sus cuentas mejoran escandalosamente reduciendo deuda y aumentando ingresos, hasta es probable que presente beneficios a finales de 2010 solo con las aprobaciones del yondelis que ya tiene.


Pues llevo observando su cotizacion desde hace meses y esta en un lateral hiperaburrido bailando entre los 3, 72 y los 4,20, las ultimas semanas entre 3,90 y 4,10 mas aburrido aun .

Ya digo que sin tener ni puta idea mi opinion es que tiene que pegar un petardazo fuerte en algun momento, mas pronto que tarde, ya no digamos si en EEUU le aprueban el asunto, en ese caso deberia irse a 30 como minimo.

Claro esta que como no doy una nunca no me atrevo a meterme sin un analisis tecnico serio previo, tampoco quiero hacer uno semanal de pago con la muldermachine por que tendria que pagar un monton de semanas hasta saber en que semana podria tirar para arriba ( no se si le quedan 2 semanas o 9 meses ). Mulder si ves una alternativa de pago que no me arruine manda MP .

¿ alguien me hace el favor de mirar su bolita de cristal y decirme algo ? :S


----------



## carloszorro (12 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me cae simpático este hombre... tiene sus cosas claro, pero para otras es demasiado simplista.
> 
> Lo frustrante es que no responde a las preguntas xD Se enrolla en lo suyo y se lo "olvida" responder. Aún está esperando el de Duro Felguera que le diga si van a ir a cerrar el Gap o no...
> 
> Un saludo



Si, a mi tambien me cae simpático, fué el ÚNICO analisto español que predijo el final de la burbuja punto com


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ alguien me hace el favor de mirar su bolita de cristal y decirme algo ? :S



Buenos días ^__^!

Te diré algo: Hazle caso a Mulder y deja de buscar el ganarlo todo en una mano de suerte.

Como buenas gacelas (a mi me pasa lo mismo...) solo vemos lo positivo. Lo que todo el mundo ve... ahora vamos a lo negativo, ¿Qué pasaría si en Usa le denegaran el permiso?. Pues salida en tromba, perdiendo un 30% si tienes el valor de vender, sino pillada por años de la que seguramente no te recuperes.

¿A qué soy el alma de la fiesta? jajaa Me han hecho mucha pupa...

Un saludo

ED:Carlos no sabía lo que comentas del final de las .com.


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Coño Zuloman, me engañan mis ojos o en tu anterior post te acabas de currar un fundamental de puta madre? 

No, si al final montarás una S.L. con Mulder, y os forraréis vendiendo "Market Forecastings"


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Joder, esto tiene pinta de tirarse de cabeza a los 10,500 como nos descuidemos.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

¿Corregiremos o qué?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

te quiero emilioooooooooooooooooooooo :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:

jejjeje me estoy forrando hoyja , bueno le voy a ir metiendo stops no sea que me acaben aguando esta fiesta tan divertida, coño si parace una fiesta del bacalao, empezo el viernes y sigue el lunes por la mañana


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

vendido en 10,72 no esta nada mal.

emilin vende vende vende xd


----------



## pyn (12 Abr 2010)

Buenos días,
finalmente el ibex rompió los 11200 claramente y ya estamos pasando los 11500...aunque parece que hoy tocará recortar un poco después del empacho del viernes, para seguir la senda alcista.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

Puf vaya con el EUR/USD menos mal que lo cerré todo el viernes y pillé las plusvalías.

Hoy voy a recomprar el banco ese griego, me dió un magnífico intradía.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

Bueno, llevo un cortito que ya está en verde. No digo donde pongo el stop porque las manos fuertes con la crisis se han vuelto muy ratas y son capaces de ir a por un mini. Si cierra el gap y continua cayendo, podríamos ir a buscar los 150-200 para confirmar la ruptura de la resistencia y seguir subiendo.


----------



## pyn (12 Abr 2010)

Claca esa bajada en 1 sóla sesión sería muy brusca ¿no? La idea es esa, bajar a la zona de los 200 que han sido una resistencia fuerte y nos harian de soporte.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Mañana es víspera de luna nueva.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Claca esa bajada en 1 sóla sesión sería muy brusca ¿no? La idea es esa, bajar a la zona de los 200 que han sido una resistencia fuerte y nos harian de soporte.



El potencial está ahí, aunque no digo que se consiga en una sola sesión... ojalá  Por lo demás, yo dejaría margen hasta los 150, que si te acuerdas nos frenaron durante unas cuantas sesiones. Los que vayan largos es lo que deberían vigilar a corto plazo.

Mi idea es un mete saca rapidito... cuando lo he visto por encima de los 500 no me he podido resistir, eso que me juré abandonar el intradía hasta que no vea claro el medio plazo, pero el stop estaba ahí al lado y el potencial de caída era muy suculento...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

Esta semana se pone entre 4,50 y 5,XX

National Bank of Greece (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Abr 2010)

Buenos días... 

Los gaps por abajo del Ibex son:
-11394
-11080 y
-10871

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, este viernes será día de vencimiento de futuros...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

LCASC no piensas que más que guano harán rollover? las manos fuertes llevan unos cuantos puntos... veremos si los yonkis pasan las resistencias porque si lo hacen los brotes verdes van a pasar a selva amazónica...


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

Por cierto, LCASC, muchas gracias. Leídos tus mensajes. Hay que hablar de forma seria sobre cómo administrar el asunto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> LCASC no piensas que más que guano harán rollover? las manos fuertes llevan unos cuantos puntos... veremos si los yonkis pasan las resistencias porque si lo hacen los brotes verdes van a pasar a selva amazónica...



Yo sigo en mi pronóstico para este año, dije hace muchos meses que el tope para mi era el 1230 (fibo61,8%) para el S&P. Sigo pensando en que todo este movimiento desde marzo09 es una enorme ondaB, el desenlace se acerca.

El Ibex en estos momentos, es un índice "adelantado"... 

Saludos... y a ver si se pasan más por la casa de campo! :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Mañana es víspera de luna nueva.



Eres un crack, Mulder.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

A criteria le falta un suspiro para llegar a los 4 €...

Con lo de la luna y los comentarios de LCASC creo que se empieza a aclarar el tema..


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

Sobre el futuro, yo tengo dos apuestas. ¿Esta qué os parece?


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

El euro-dolar se está pegando un leñazo desde los máximos de sesión... Ahora mismo las bolsas vuelven a mínimos, si se pierden, se precipitará la corrección. Creo que los americanos podrían ayudar en las bajadas, no mucho, lo suficiente para aliviar al VIX y dar un sustillo que otro a los que han comprado esta mañana por miedo a no perderse otro tramo al alza.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2010)

A ver si cae el IBEX que es el único que está aguantando, tengo un corto perrofláutico..... el corto en el Stoxx no me entró por 4 puntos :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El euro-dolar se está pegando un leñazo desde los máximos de sesión... Ahora mismo las bolsas vuelven a mínimos, si se pierden, se precipitará la corrección. Creo que los americanos podrían ayudar en las bajadas, no mucho, lo suficiente para aliviar al VIX y dar un sustillo que otro a los que han comprado esta mañana por miedo a no perderse otro tramo al alza.



No llega a cerrar el Gap.

Yo el viernes vendí todo lo americano que llevaba para evitar el GAP....


LLAMANDO MIXTABLES tenemos que reunirnos en el otro foro urgentemente para mirar tus ratios especiales en un bankito griego.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

como esta aguantando el "mariconson" del ibex  venga esos cortos a tutiplen que quiero comprar mas baratito mañana y de momento esta donde yo vendi 8:

Si no fuera por la muldermachine ya me empezaria a poner nervisoso xd :vomito:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

El banquito griego va a volar:

Bulgaria: Fitch Cuts Greece's Rating to Bulgaria's Grade - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No llega a cerrar el Gap.
> 
> Yo el viernes vendí todo lo americano que llevaba para evitar el GAP....
> 
> ...



Hola Luca, ya he visto tu entrada en el más allá... has leido lo que ha puesto hoy Cárpatos...?







Los bancos griegos subían un 9% por la mañana...

Los CDS de Grecia, Portugal, Irlanda, Italia y España bajando, la rentabilidad de los bonos griegos a 2 años, en 5,9% (1 punto menos)... y los alemanes haciendo declaraciones para "bajar" al €... 

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Hamijos, os digo una cosa, hoy llevo ganada la _astonishing_ cantidad de 42€... pero sin duda puedo afirmar, que ha sido mi mejor día de trading hasta ahora.

Esta mañana me han metido dos hostias y me han soplado €-7000 entre las dos. Y con 5 operaciones, acabo de hacer break even con €+7042.

Resumen del día: Ganancias monetarias cero, ganancias en experiencia: incalculable.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA SOBRE EL IBEX

Periodo de 12-04-2010 a 12-05-2010


OC: -1.53% ABE.MC VV: +23.35% +13.41 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.12% HL: +1.79% D: +61.25%
OC: +1.15% ABG.MC VV: +38.65% +9.51 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.09% HL: +2.55% D: +61.39%
OC: +2.37% ACS.MC VV: +36.78% +10.58 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.14% D: +60.17%
OC: +4.38% ACX.MC VV: +91.49% +15.19 años CC: +0.10% GG: -0.03% HL: +2.07% D: +105.72%
OC: +0.32% ANA.MC VV: +66.36% +15.90 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.12% HL: +1.89% D: +69.83%
OC: +4.72% BBVA.MC VV: +17.89% +15.45 años CC: +0.11% GG: -0.03% HL: +1.64% D: +49.02%
OC: +1.50% BKT.MC VV: +239.32% +15.90 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.84% D: +150.52%
OC: +2.15% BME.MC VV: +10.22% +2.90 años CC: +0.28% GG: +0.21% HL: +1.98% D: +0.08%
OC: +3.32% BTO.MC VV: +132.53% +15.16 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.74% D: +40.53%
OC: +4.65% CRI.MC VV: +3.56% +2.03 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.30% D: +0.06%
OC: -0.44% ELE.MC VV: +26.54% +15.54 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.12% HL: +1.61% D: +35.98%
OC: +0.30% ENG.MC VV: +11.07% +5.54 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.09% HL: +1.70% D: +17.18%
OC: +4.05% EVA.MC VV: +30.92% +8.25 años CC: +0.04% GG: -0.07% HL: +2.01% D: +118.41%
OC: +3.61% FCC.MC VV: +49.91% +15.61 años CC: +0.10% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.98% D: +78.68%
OC: +4.26% FER.MC VV: +15.83% +7.67 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.42% D: +31.48%
OC: +1.53% GAM.MC VV: +14.33% +6.90 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.45% D: +56.33%
OC: +1.94% GAS.MC VV: +80.20% +16.32 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.96% D: +88.29%
OC: +6.38% GRF.MC VV: +11.01% +2.90 años CC: +0.29% GG: +0.09% HL: +2.08% D: +2.69%
OC: -7.31% IBLA.MC VV: +18.29% +6.77 años CC: -0.13% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.19% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.03% IBR.MC VV: +3.43% +2.64 años CC: +0.07% GG: +0.07% HL: +1.78% D: 0.00%
OC: -4.28% IDR.MC VV: +13.55% +8.25 años CC: -0.06% GG: +0.07% HL: +1.96% D: 0.0%
OC: -1.11% ITX.MC VV: +7.30% +6.16 años CC: -0.04% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.83% D: 0.0%
OC: +6.12% MAP.MC VV: +64.59% +15.93 años CC: +0.18% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.93% D: +55.14%
OC: +5.93% MTS.MC VV: +29.31% +2.93 años CC: +0.18% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.30% D: +0.47%
OC: +4.95% OHL.MC VV: +40.41% +11.22 años CC: +0.15% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.24% D: +284.20%
OC: +5.81% POP.MC VV: +41.74% +16.09 años CC: +0.19% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.66%  D: +41.46%
OC: -0.67% REE.MC VV: +9.68% +7.54 años CC: +0.01% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.50% D: +257.32%
OC: +1.11% REP.MC VV: +22.15% +14.12 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.07% HL: +1.74% D: +66.22%
OC: +3.64% SAB.MC VV: +16.65% +6.77 años CC: +0.11% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.45% D: +22.10%
OC: +5.79% SAN.MC VV: +19.19% +16.03 años CC: +0.12% GG: -0.06% HL: +1.76% D: +61.87%
OC: +2.51% SYV.MC VV: +78.73% +16.64 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.20% D: +45.81%
OC: -0.61% TEF.MC VV: +18.74% +16.58 años CC: +0.02% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.59% D: +281.88%
OC: -4.48% TL5.MC VV: +12.60% +4.32 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.22% HL: +2.23% D: +10.64%
OC: -1.04% TRE.MC VV: +18.33% +2.90 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.22% HL: +2.11% D: +2.56%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijos, os digo una cosa, hoy llevo ganada la _astonishing_ cantidad de 42€... pero sin duda puedo afirmar, que ha sido mi mejor día de trading hasta ahora.
> 
> Esta mañana me han metido dos hostias y me han soplado €-7000 entre las dos. Y con 5 operaciones, acabo de hacer break even con €+7042.
> 
> Resumen del día: Ganancias monetarias cero, ganancias en experiencia: incalculable.



Lo malo es que mucha gente cree que ahora viene: ganancias en experiencia cero, ganancias monetarias: incalculable


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijos, os digo una cosa, hoy llevo ganada la _astonishing_ cantidad de 42€... pero sin duda puedo afirmar, que ha sido mi mejor día de trading hasta ahora.
> 
> Esta mañana me han metido dos hostias y me han soplado €-7000 entre las dos. Y con 5 operaciones, acabo de hacer break even con €+7042.
> 
> Resumen del día: Ganancias monetarias cero, ganancias en experiencia: incalculable.



carallo pollastre, debes tener nervios de acero xd , yo si me voy tragando -7000 en una sola mañana se me pondrian de corbata, me los he tragado en otras ocasiones en varios meses consecutivos y estaba jodidisimo xd :cook: :cook: :cook:

felicidades y se un poco mas prudente xd 

si no es indiscreccion ... nos puedes contar cuanto y en que tenias invertido


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo malo es que mucha gente cree que ahora viene: ganancias en experiencia cero, ganancias monetarias: incalculable



De momento, por el día de hoy he cerrado el chiringuito. No seré capaz de hacerlo mucho mejor de lo que ya lo he hecho para recuperar toda esa pasta. Sólo puedo perder más si sigo operando hoy.

Además, mentalmente estoy "listo de papeles", casi estoy por ponerme a hablar con mi bulldog inglés ahora mismo.... Una cosa es la teoría de no mirar al dinero mientras operas, y otra - como bien dice zuloman - es operar con una losa de €7K encima.

Esta mañana he cometido dos serios errores, y es lo que tiene....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

Creo que iría corto en el ibex con todo el equipo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

De momento TEF anticipa Lateral.

ME dan muchas muchas muuuchas ganas de meterle un corto a CRI.


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> carallo pollastre, debes tener nervios de acero xd , yo si me voy tragando -7000 en una sola mañana se me pondrian de corbata, me los he tragado en otras ocasiones en varios meses consecutivos y estaba jodidisimo xd :cook: :cook: :cook:
> 
> felicidades y se un poco mas prudente xd
> 
> si no es indiscreccion ... nos puedes contar cuanto y en que tenias invertido




claro...yo sólo trabajo indices Zuloman, en concreto el churribex y el S&P.

Estos días pasados estoy haciendo mis primeras operaciones con 100 minis en CFDs del churribex (lo que serían 10 gordos de CFDs). El margen requerido es alto, pero asequible (me consta que hay gente en este hilo invirtiendo mucho más dinero que ese). 
Me tengo por disciplinado mentalmente, pero créeme, IMPRESIONA.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

MIX, te he contestado en el más allá.. a ver si nos mudamos todos de aquí al foro de los burbu-especulatas como dicen los de los tag.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

7000k en un día... joder, el apalancamiento es la principal enemigo del trader, no me cansaré de repetirlo. 

Para el intradía y cualquier tipo de inversión debes confiar en tu sistema pase lo que pase. Si las pérdidas te enfrentan con tu operativa es que el apalancamiento no se ajusta a tu sistema, así de simple.

Como el ibex ceda en su mínimos caerá del tirón unos cuantos puntos, pero como sujetan al muy chicharro.

PD: Antes lo digo, antes pierde los mínimos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> MIX, te he contestado en el más allá.. a ver si nos mudamos todos de aquí al foro de los burbu-especulatas como dicen los de los tag.



Ya te lo he contestado, confirmame que lo puedes mirar tu...


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> *7000k *en un día... joder,



eh, eh, vale que hoy se me ha puesto el bigote calentito, pero que 7 millones de euros todavía no he llegado a perder en el intradía 


edito: casi churrascado, más bien


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

Perdon, es que soy de Zimbawe. Allí menos de mil millones no es nada


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De momento TEF anticipa Lateral.
> 
> ME dan muchas muchas muuuchas ganas de meterle un corto a CRI.



Pues a mi me da que se pone en rojo antes de las 17h.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que se pone en rojo antes de las 17h.



Tienen un Gap en 3.718... podrían ir a taparlo en estos días, ahora mismo la están aguantando...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que se pone en rojo antes de las 17h.



Veo menos arriesgado quedarme largo en un banco griego que corto en CRI con eso te lo digo todo...

Por cierto, mudaros al otro lado que no hay tráfico ni caídas de server ni leches...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

vamoosssss :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: que quiero ver ese ibex con fuerte y encendido rojo pasion  :abajo:


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vamoosssss :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: que quiero ver ese ibex con fuerte y encendido rojo pasion  :abajo:



Zuloman, déjate de hostias, que hoy ya he tenido bastantes emociones...

mándame mejor un enlace youtube a la banda esa de música que comentabas, la de "O Plusvies d'arriba" o algo así, para que me relaje un poco escuchandola, pensado en un mejor mañana, que supere al lamentable hoy....


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman, déjate de hostias, que hoy ya he tenido bastantes emociones...
> 
> mándame mejor un enlace youtube a la banda esa de música que comentabas, la de "O Plusvies d'arriba" o algo así, para que me relaje un poco escuchandola, pensado en un mejor mañana, que supere al lamentable hoy....



Pero ¿no habías cerrado el chiringuito por hoy?


----------



## donpepito (12 Abr 2010)

Irene López : MISS ORENSE 2009 SE PASA AL PORNO JUNTO A DINIO - Gente - www.diariocordoba.com

Hablando de "gallegas"

Escena Porno de la Miss Ourense Irene López | Max Cortes


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Abr 2010)

Jaja vas tarde DP, tienes que repasar yonkis más a menudo.

Por cierto, tienes todo un espacio para tí "en el otro lado" y ni te has dignado a pasarte.

Postea algo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman, déjate de hostias, que hoy ya he tenido bastantes emociones...
> 
> mándame mejor un enlace youtube a la banda esa de música que comentabas, la de "O Plusvies d'arriba" o algo así, para que me relaje un poco escuchandola, pensado en un mejor mañana, que supere al lamentable hoy....



pero pollastre xd, pense que tras recuperarte del varapalo que te iban dando hoy lo habias dejado hasta mañana, vas a tener que meterte en vena unas dosis de ludopatin forte xd 



Wataru_ dijo:


> Pero ¿no habías cerrado el chiringuito por hoy?



si te refieres a mi, pues si, por eso quiero que baje mucho, para comprar mañana baratito..... si te refieres a pollastre, parece que un ataque de ludopatitis aguda le hizo volver a meterse en lios hoy otra vez


----------



## pyn (12 Abr 2010)

El ibex no bajará mucho mientras los bancos se mantengan en verde. Si no llega a ser por la ponderación de estos estábamos hace mucho rato en rojo


----------



## donpepito (12 Abr 2010)

Luca, ya estoy registrado en el bunker.

Yep... el OFF TOPIC, me imagino que sería conocido desde marzo, al leer el DC, me ha interesado la noticia. XD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El ibex no bajará mucho mientras los bancos se mantengan en verde. Si no llega a ser por la ponderación de estos estábamos hace mucho rato en rojo



eso eso que bajen los bancos y a ser posible mucho  precisamente le tengo echado el ojo al santander que tantas alegrias me ha dado estos ultimos dias 

EDITO: Vaya parece que llegan los yonkis jodiendo la marrana xd


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pero ¿no habías cerrado el chiringuito por hoy?




Desalmaos... comunistas.... por qué leéis lo que pongo en el foro? ::::

Vamos, Wataru... después de recuperar 7 kilopavos... tú te quedarías quieto?

dime la verdad


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> eso eso que bajen los bancos y a ser posible mucho  precisamente le tengo echado el ojo al santander que tantas alegrias me ha dado estos ultimos dias
> 
> EDITO: Vaya parece que llegan los yonkis jodiendo la marrana xd




Hace ya 2 horas que dió señal de ponerse corto aunque no con todo lo gordo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Abr 2010)

Mirant Corporation - Google Finance

De esta también estuve hablando...

Ojo al PM


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2010)

Toca remontada?


----------



## pyn (12 Abr 2010)

Como mucho la zona de los 11500 R3v3nANT. No creo que pase de ahí.


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Como mucho la zona de los 11500 R3v3nANT. No creo que pase de ahí.



Sin duda suficiente para mis largos en 11,447 , hoyga...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2010)

Merci. Cargaré de nuevo cortos en esa zona. Me saltó el SP en 11.450


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que a pesar de todo seguimos pepones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que a pesar de todo seguimos pepones.



ya me estan acojonando, todo parecia ir a las mil maravillas hasta que los yonkis abrieron xd


----------



## donpepito (12 Abr 2010)

DynCorp International Inc. - Google Finance

ABK PALM KERX


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Abr 2010)

Dynegy Inc. - Google Finance

Arriba!, arriba arriba!, arrrrriba con ese balón!!!!!, que caminero la prepara caminero la prepara y kiko mete gooool!


----------



## pyn (12 Abr 2010)

Parece que nos decantamos por seguir bajando. Nisiquiera ha vuelto a rozar los 11500.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2010)

No me jodas Rafa que me puesto largo en el EX


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Merci. *Cargaré de nuevo cortos* en esa zona. Me saltó el SP en 11.450




Voy a hacerte un chiste malo..... con tu permiso:

-----------
*cagaré *de nuevo cortos en esa zona....
------------


::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Desalmaos... comunistas.... por qué leéis lo que pongo en el foro? ::::
> 
> Vamos, Wataru... después de recuperar 7 kilopavos... tú te quedarías quieto?
> 
> dime la verdad



bueno.... y te va bien desde entonces : espero que si.....sino es paberte matao


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Voy a hacerte un chiste malo..... con tu permiso:
> 
> -----------
> *cagaré *de nuevo cortos en esa zona....
> ...



Los cagas si los cargas y suben, no? :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno.... y te va bien desde entonces : espero que si.....sino es paberte matao



Únicamente he echado unos largos en 11,447 ... y desde luego, más "relajado" en cuanto a número de minis. Digamos que ahora estoy de relax. Me saldré en la robasta, supongo.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

Además de ser víspera de luna llena mañana, hoy empieza la temporada de resultados de nuevo con Alcoa como primero, vamos a tener jornadas llenas de bandazos, tendencias fuertes a las horas de comer y gaps por todas partes.

Un momento para ir con el cuello de la camisa flojo y tragar saliva, como siempre


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Además de ser víspera de luna llena mañana, hoy empieza la temporada de resultados de nuevo con Alcoa como primero, vamos a tener jornadas llenas de bandazos, tendencias fuertes a las horas de comer y gaps por todas partes.
> 
> Un momento para ir con el cuello de la camisa flojo y tragar saliva, como siempre



vamos que no tienes ni idea de hacia donde va a tirar ¿no ?


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Un momento para ir con el cuello de la camisa flojo y tragar saliva, como siempre



Eso te iba a decir, justamente... ¿cuándo *no *estamos así? ::


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vamos que no tienes ni idea de hacia donde va a tirar ¿no ?



Idea si la tengo bastante clara, pero no deja de haber un cierto componente impredecible en todo lo que ocurre. Supongo que será deformación profesional.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso te iba a decir, justamente... ¿cuándo *no *estamos así? ::



Pues hay veces que no estamos así, el viernes al menos vi muy claramente el dia que iba a ser desde antes de la apertura, realmente desde el sábado anterior, pero el jueves tenía claro que se cumpliría como lo tenía previsto.

edito: nota mental, he de investigar que me produce esas sensaciones.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 Abr 2010)

Demasiadas horas mirando graficas.


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

ayysyssssss... zuloman, ahí vienen mis larguitos !! ::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ayysyssssss... zuloman, ahí vienen mis larguitos !! ::::::



estando yo liquido, que lo estoy, no me alegro por mi, pero si por ti, joder que casi me dolia a mi la tripa pensando en tus 7000 lereles xd 8:

de todas formas pilla beneficios que ya me toca a mi comprar mas barato eh


----------



## debianita (12 Abr 2010)

Buenas, hoy he estado desaparecido. No he tenido tiempo para tradear, miento, me ha entrado una orden de compra y la tengo con un stop lejano. 

Felicidades Zuloman, el tito botas se ha pordado bien con ustec 

Mulder, un prengunta, que libro recomendarias de W.D Gann? He estado leyendo la entrada en la wikipedia y la verdad, me echa un poco para atras lo de la astrologia, pero si funciona, almenos eso demuestra tu play AMEN. Lo leere con mucho gusto


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> estando yo liquido, que lo estoy, no me alegro por mi, pero si por ti, joder que casi me dolia a mi la tripa pensando en tus 7000 lereles xd 8:
> 
> de todas formas pilla beneficios que ya me toca a mi comprar mas barato eh



Ya estoy fuera, zuloman (ahora ya sí, de verdad). He mejorado mis +€42 de antes. Creo que la remontada épica del día de hoy se merecía un final con unas plusvies más acordes ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya estoy fuera, zuloman (ahora ya sí, de verdad). He mejorado mis +€42 de antes. Creo que la remontada épica del día de hoy se merecía un final con unas plusvies más acordes ::



bien, muy bien  pues ala ahora a rezar conmigo para un cierre wanistico

pues si debianita, el tito botas se ha portado requetebien, a ver si remata el asunto dejandome comprar otra vez mas baratito


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> bien, muy bien  pues ala ahora a rezar conmigo para un cierre wanistico
> 
> pues si debianita, el tito botas se ha portado requetebien, a ver si remata el asunto dejandome comprar otra vez mas baratito




Que vais, todos cortos, o que?


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2010)

Me levanto de la siesta y veo que el ibex ha recuperado mucho. Por supuesto el stop profit volatilizado.

VIX por debajo de los 16... interesante, a ver lo que dura. El DAX que no pasa de los 6260; cuando se decida a hacerlo, creo que subirá con fuerza.


----------



## debianita (12 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que vais, todos cortos, o que?



Servidor NO, llevo unos pocos CFDs largos para quitar el mono , de momento bien pero no voy a salir de pobre con las plusvis


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que vais, todos cortos, o que?



Yo me he pasado la mañana esperando para ponerme largo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues hay veces que no estamos así, el viernes al menos vi muy claramente el dia que iba a ser desde antes de la apertura, realmente desde el sábado anterior, pero el jueves tenía claro que se cumpliría como lo tenía previsto.
> 
> edito: nota mental, he de investigar que me produce esas sensaciones.



La verdad es que los "eventos especiales" que hacen que el mercado se ajuste a sus predicciones cuando estas iban fallando hace ya meses que me tienen......... intrigado. ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que vais, todos cortos, o que?





R3v3nANT dijo:


> No me jodas Rafa que me puesto largo en el EX



Los cortos ya se cerraron


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que vais, todos cortos, o que?



en cierto modo, en mi caso en liquidez 8:

EDITO: Vaya macroorden de venta en la robasta en santander jejjejee, la han tirado casi 5 pipos y me imagino que mañana gap a la baja cuando los leoncios se deshacen de semejante volumen en robasta.

A ver que dice mulder de los leoncios, en san parece clarisima la venta final.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La verdad es que los "eventos especiales" que hacen que el mercado se ajuste a sus predicciones cuando estas iban fallando hace ya meses que me tienen......... intrigado. ienso:



Es el sistema y se trata de ciclos, siempre se cumplen aunque a veces haya algún roto por en medio, a veces hay que tener algo de fe, pero ya tengo comprobado que el mercado a veces 'mueve el árbol' de forma impredecible para que nadie tenga el control sobre el y luego recupera su forma original.

Es interesante saberlo porque una vez que hay una 'ineficiencia' se vuelve a la 'eficiencia'.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

el volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha terminado con saldo diario negativo y ha sido bastante alto.

- Han comprado hasta las 11:15, con alguna venta aislada.
- En ese momento se han puesto vendedores hasta las 14:30 aprox.
- Han vuelto a comprar a partir de entonces hasta las 17.
- Al final del dia se han puesto fuertemente vendedores, incluida la subasta.

Parece que le tienen un miedo atroz al dato de Alcoa, han soltado un buen paquetón de más de 2000 contratos justo antes de que cerrara el mercado y en subasta han vendido dos paquetes normalitos, pero más discretamente.

Supongo que entre los 2000 contratos también habrá mucha gacela que no quiera quedarse abierta esta noche y ha aguantado hasta ahora como han podido, aunque eso no nos dice nada de lo que va a salir en los datos en un principio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder ¿ te has fijado en la megaorden del santander de 10.000.000 de titulos en la robasta ? eso indica que esperan un gap a la baja fuerte mañana ¿no? es casi un 25 % del volumen negociado en todo el santo dia xd :8:


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> en cierto modo, en mi caso en liquidez 8:
> 
> EDITO: Vaya macroorden de venta en la robasta en santander jejjejee, la han tirado casi 5 pipos y me imagino que mañana gap a la baja cuando los leoncios se deshacen de semejante volumen en robasta.
> 
> A ver que dice mulder de los leoncios, en san parece clarisima la venta final.



Siempre me ha resultado curiosa la posibilidad que tenéis de ver las órdenes (y sus tamaños) de compra y de venta para el churribex... yo uso un broker extranjero, y claro, de esa información yo no veo un carajo de grajo.

No deja de ser una info graciosa, la verdad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Siempre me ha resultado curiosa la posibilidad que tenéis de ver las órdenes (y sus tamaños) de compra y de venta para el churribex... yo uso un broker extranjero, y claro, de esa información yo no veo un carajo de grajo.
> 
> No deja de ser una info graciosa, la verdad.



Estás de expatriado...interesa...

PD: Yo lo que veo son los precios tick por tick, que supongo no sera lo mismo...

Zulo, tu ves eso, o ves las órdenes?


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Estás de expatriado...interesa...
> 
> PD: Yo lo que veo son los precios tick por tick, que supongo no sera lo mismo...
> 
> Zulo, tu ves eso, o ves las órdenes?




No, no... me refiero a las órdenes de compra y venta... tantos contratos se han comprado, tal paquete se ha vendido... si te fijas, varios de por aquí comentan eso. Supongo que I4P o R4 darán esa información, por aquello de ser "insiders" en el churribex.

Y no, yo no estoy expatriado (aunque casi lo hago hace unos años)... es sólo que me siento más seguro con un broker extranjero. Cosas mías.


edito: "cosas mías" = corraliiiito, corraliiiito, socorro, sálvense los buenos!! xDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder ¿ te has fijado en la megaorden del santander de 10.000.000 de titulos en la robasta ? eso indica que esperan un gap a la baja fuerte mañana ¿no? es casi un 25 % del volumen negociado en todo el santo dia xd :8:



No lo he mirado pero si en el Ibex ha sido exagerado en el SAN es lógico que también. Aunque eso de meter volumen en el último minuto o en subasta es bastante habitual en muchos valroes del Ibex y también del Stoxx.


----------



## debianita (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y no, yo no estoy expatriado (aunque casi lo hago hace unos años)... es sólo que me siento más seguro con un broker extranjero. Cosas mías.
> 
> 
> edito: "cosas mías" = corraliiiito, corraliiiito, socorro, sálvense los buenos!! xDDDDD




Ahora que sacas el tema... pregunta de newbie total. Pongamos el caso de que llegara un corralito en hispanistan. Seria una buena medida de proteccion del capital tener metida parte de la pasta en acciones usanas en un broker tipo ING que no cobra custodias, no? Dudo que ZParo pudiera meter mano, no? En caso de quiebra de ING, las acciones al estar a mi nombre las podria cambiar de broker y venderlas, cierto?


Se que hay mucho hilos en el foro que hablan del madmaximo, de medidas anticorralito, de comprar oro y demas. Pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion.

Gracias,

PD: Mulder cuando puedas ha alguna recomendacion de bibliografia para introducirse en en mundo de Gann.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2010)

Telefónica prepara un emisión de renta fija en dólares a tres, cinco y diez años - 12/04/10 - 2052088 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Siempre me ha resultado curiosa la posibilidad que tenéis de ver las órdenes (y sus tamaños) de compra y de venta para el churribex... yo uso un broker extranjero, y claro, de esa información yo no veo un carajo de grajo.
> 
> No deja de ser una info graciosa, la verdad.



yo diria que es una informacion importante, pero no me hagas mucho caso, ya sabes que no doy ni una 



Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Estás de expatriado...interesa...
> 
> PD: Yo lo que veo son los precios tick por tick, que supongo no sera lo mismo...
> 
> Zulo, tu ves eso, o ves las órdenes?



yo veo las ordenes de venta una vez que se ejecutan, no antes, pero se que se pueden ver las posiciones en cada momento, pero yo no.



debianita dijo:


> Ahora que sacas el tema... pregunta de newbie total. Pongamos el caso de que llegara un corralito en hispanistan. Seria una buena medida de proteccion del capital tener metida parte de la pasta en acciones usanas en un broker tipo ING que no cobra custodias, no? Dudo que ZParo pudiera meter mano, no? En caso de quiebra de ING, las acciones al estar a mi nombre las podria cambiar de broker y venderlas, cierto?
> 
> 
> *Se que hay mucho hilos en el foro que hablan del madmaximo, de medidas anticorralito, de comprar oro y demas. Pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion.*
> ...



yo opino que son exageraciones e incluso un poco hechas para echarse unas risas y tocarle los cojones a los pepitos y troles  , sinceramente creo que estamos en una crisis muy fuerte, pero tampoco vamos a acabar con los latunes xd


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ahora que sacas el tema... pregunta de newbie total. Pongamos el caso de que llegara un corralito en hispanistan. Seria una buena medida de proteccion del capital tener metida parte de la pasta en acciones usanas en un broker tipo ING que no cobra custodias, no? Dudo que ZParo pudiera meter mano, no? En caso de quiebra de ING, las acciones al estar a mi nombre las podria cambiar de broker y venderlas, cierto?
> 
> 
> Se que hay mucho hilos en el foro que hablan del madmaximo, de medidas anticorralito, de comprar oro y demas. Pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion.
> ...



Teoricamente da igual que tengas tu cartera en euros o dólares si la tienes en acciones de fuera de España, en caso de corralito podrías mover tu cartera a un banco de fuera y podrías sacar tus euros, eso si el gobierno no manda por decreto que eso no pueda hacerse, aunque sería muy dudoso que lo hicieran.

Un corralito es una especie de atentado a la propiedad privada por parte del Estado y yo creo que es algo muy serio que no debería ocurrir en ningún pais del mundo, salvo en una dictadura, porque esos si que están legitimados (armas mediante) a hacer lo que les salga de los h..... En España no creo que lleguemos a ver algo así, lo veo demasiado extremo y acabaría con la relativa paz que mantiene el gobierno a base de untar a todo elemento capaz de movilizar a mucha gente pero si llegara ¿que se respetaría? unos dicen que acciones extrajeras en dólares pero, jejeje, estamos hablando de algo muy serio ¿realmente se respetaría? pues no hay forma de saberlo hasta el momento en que llegue (si llega y yo espero que no)

La bibliografía que recomiendo de Gann es: TODA ELLA, ten en cuenta que Gann vivió entre 1875 y 1950, la mayor parte está libre de derechos de autor y la puedes encontrar facilmente por la red en forma de libro electrónico o PDF.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Siempre me ha resultado curiosa la posibilidad que tenéis de ver las órdenes (y sus tamaños) de compra y de venta para el churribex... yo uso un broker extranjero, y claro, de esa información yo no veo un carajo de grajo.
> 
> No deja de ser una info graciosa, la verdad.



Es otro problema añadido de operar en mercados paralelos, jamás podrás ver las órdenes porque el mercado (y por consiguiente su libro de órdenes) lo crea el propio broker.

Ya lo expliqué el otro dia pero creo que no te das cuenta de hasta que punto llega lo que se llama un mercado paralelo.

PD: yo del SAN veo 10 posiciones del libro de órdenes en todo momento (5 de compra y 5 de venta) menos en subasta que solo veo las de los valores en compra y venta de ese momento.


----------



## debianita (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La bibliografía que recomiendo de Gann es: TODA ELLA, ten en cuenta que Gann vivió entre 1875 y 1950, la mayor parte está libre de derechos de autor y la puedes encontrar facilmente por la red en forma de libro electrónico o PDF.




Descargando bibliografia, alguna recomendación para empezar? Forecasting by time cycles?

Dejo un enlace interesante sobre la materia a modo de intro:

W.D. Gann, ese Gran Desconocido


Gracias Mulder


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es otro problema añadido de operar en mercados paralelos, jamás podrás ver las órdenes porque el mercado (y por consiguiente su libro de órdenes) lo crea el propio broker.
> 
> Ya lo expliqué el otro dia pero creo que no te das cuenta de hasta que punto llega lo que se llama un mercado paralelo.
> 
> PD: yo del SAN veo 10 posiciones del libro de órdenes en todo momento (5 de compra y 5 de venta) menos en subasta que solo veo las de los valores en compra y venta de ese momento.



No es que "no me de cuenta", es que sencillamente no termino de ver tu punto de vista, Mulder. O quizás yo no soy capaz de explicarme bien.

Para mí, que uso un broker extranjero, es tan "mercado paralelo" el Ibex 35, como para tí pueda serlo el S&P500 si operases - pongamos el caso, que no lo sé - con R4.

Te pondré otro ejemplo: yo uso prorealtime, y sus gráficas clavan a las que me proporciona mi broker. ¿Qué tiene eso de paralelo?

Ahora cógete un broker online de UK (hay unos pocos, como sabes), y opera desde allí en el Ibex 35. ¿Estoy operando en un mercado paralelo? 

Cualquier persona que opere en el Ibex 35 desde un broker no-expañol... ¿está operando en un mercado paralelo? Porque ese es mi caso...

Para no operar en un mercado paralelo, ¿debo cogerme un broker del mismo país al que pertenezca el índice que quiero trabajar?

Si yo trabajo el FTSE100, el Dow y el IBX35, debo tener un broker de la city, otro de WS y otro de Expaña para operar "bien"?

Ya sé que no confías en las condiciones de los CFDs, y que sospechas de que algunos brokers puedan - mientras actúan como MMs - "metertela doblada", pero cuando día tras día las gráficas de tu broker clavan a las gráficas de contado del IBX35... pues hombre, uno acaba por pensar que no te la quieren meter por atrás, no crees


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Abr 2010)

Pollastre, porque tu broker es honrado... yo he visto gráficas de otros brokers que a la 3 de la mañana, han subido durante 1 seg 150 puntos del Ibex para saltar todos los stops... y no una... sino muchísimas veces.

Y no pasa nada... por contrato pueden hacerlo, es su mercado.

Con R4, no he visto ninguna crítica similar, la verdad.


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No es que "no me de cuenta", es que sencillamente no termino de ver tu punto de vista, Mulder. O quizás yo no soy capaz de explicarme bien.
> 
> Para mí, que uso un broker extranjero, es tan "mercado paralelo" el Ibex 35, como para tí pueda serlo el S&P500 si operases - pongamos el caso, que no lo sé - con R4.
> 
> ...



No, no no y no, estás diciendo exactamente lo que yo creia que pensabas.

No tiene nada que ver la nacionalidad del broker con que el mercado sea paralelo o no.

Voy a poner un símil a ver si lo entiendes mejor: imaginemos que tenemos una partida de boxeo y hay gente que puede apostar a ese combate, los brokers que tenemos la mayoría nos dejan apostar en esa partida de boxeo, pero tu broker lo que hace es organizar otra partida de boxeo y se preocupa de que los boxeadores se den exactamente los mismos guantazos que en el otro combate, ese broker organiza su propio mercado de apuestas por SU combate, pero no es el mismo mercado de apuestas que el combate original ¿se entiende ahora?

Tu broker recrea todos los movimientos del combate Ibex en su ring particular, por eso no puedes ver el libro de ordenes (que serían los apostantes en el combate original). En este contexto da igual la nacionalidad del broker, los hay internacionales que te conectan directamente al Ibex y los hay nacionales que tienen su propio ring para recrear el combate.

Por cierto, si que confío en los CFD's (este viernes pasado abrí uno) pero confío si se trata de operar sobre el mercado original no sobre uno que recrea el propio broker solo para mi y el resto de sus clientes.

Tampoco sospecho que un broker te la meta doblada solo por tener un mercado paralelo, pero hay diferencias obvias, para empezar no tienes acceso al libro de órdenes original donde se cruzan ordenes para CFDs y contado al mismo tiempo, pero es que además el que recrea su combate puede irsele un poco la mano con la recreación y que un gancho de izquierda en el ring original sea un izquierdazo de KO en el simulado.

Espero que la explicación sea de provecho.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

Comprendo lo que dices, Mulder... la situación que recreas está de hecho peligrosamente cerca de un Bucket Shop, que como sabes es un ilícito penal en prácticamente todos los países civilizados.

Frente a lo que tu explicas, no veo otra solución que cosas como las que yo vengo haciendo: tener contratada una fuente independiente contra la que contrastar tu broker (en mi caso, prorealtime a tiempo real), y repasar diariamente los charts.

El día en que mi broker se "escancie" más de la cuenta respecto al chart de prorealtime... ese es el día que cambio de broker.

Puedes apostar que tu explicación ha sido muy de provecho!


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pollastre, porque tu broker es honrado... yo he visto gráficas de otros brokers que a la 3 de la mañana, han subido durante 1 seg 150 puntos del Ibex para saltar todos los stops... y no una... sino muchísimas veces.
> 
> Y no pasa nada... por contrato pueden hacerlo, es su mercado.
> 
> Con R4, no he visto ninguna crítica similar, la verdad.




jojojojo... pero en qué antros has estado metido, Wataru? eran de esos que para entrar se abría una mirilla en una puerta de acero, y un hombretón peludo te pedía el santo y seña? ::::::

Madre de Dios, el pollo diablo... 150 puntazos, nada menos:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E28WrhpTzQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

ya estoy echando de menos la ley de vagos y maleantes  , las 8 de la mañana y todos los bolsistas " vendedores de crecepelo" durmiendo aun 8:

jejjejeje, subrayo lo de vendedores de crecepelo por que ayer me empece a leer el leones contra gacelas, aun voy por el capitulo 6 , joder si parece una novela de esas de le hare millonario pero en sentido inverso 

Muy entretenido la verdad, y me sorprende bastante que la mayoria de las cosas que he leido hasta ahora ya las tenia bastante claras yo, incluso hasta utilizo muchas expresiones de Muld... digo de Carpatos que estan en el libro antes de leerlo 

Mulder, espero que te tomes al pie de la letra eso de que no hay sistema que funcione indefinidamente y estes dia a dia vigilando a la manada de leones a ver que hacen, en caso contrario ya sabes lo que te / nos va a pasar...... acabaremos en la puerta de caritas y limpiandonos el ojete con tus informes, previa impresion en papel de lija 


pd: jejjeje, me parto de risa con pollastre    es identico a mi panda de universitarios 

pd: mixtables cabroncete, no sabes que a mi no se me pueden recomendar libros, soy un maniaco obsesivo y ayer no fui capaz de parar hasta que se me cerraron los "hojos" , me parece que entre hoy y mañana me lo devoro, asi que ya puedes ir recomendando el siguiente.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> ya estoy echando de menos la ley de vagos y maleantes  , las 8 de la mañana y todos los bolsistas " vendedores de crecepelo" durmiendo aun 8:
> 
> jejjejeje, subrayo lo de vendedores de crecepelo por que ayer me empece a leer el leones contra gacelas, aun voy por el capitulo 6 , joder si parece una novela de esas de le hare millonario pero en sentido inverso



Espero que eso de 'vendedor de crecepelo' no vaya por mi, porque además ya llevo un rato levantado.




zuloman dijo:


> Muy entretenido la verdad, y me sorprende bastante que la mayoria de las cosas que he leido hasta ahora ya las tenia bastante claras yo, incluso hasta utilizo muchas expresiones de Muld... digo de Carpatos que estan en el libro antes de leerlo
> 
> Mulder, espero que te tomes al pie de la letra eso de que no hay sistema que funcione indefinidamente y estes dia a dia vigilando a la manada de leones a ver que hacen, en caso contrario ya sabes lo que te / nos va a pasar...... acabaremos en la puerta de caritas y limpiandonos el ojete con tus informes, previa impresion en papel de lija



Mi sistema se basa en montones de pequeños sistemas, precisamente aplicando la premisa de que un solo sistema no puede acertar indefinidamente, incluso para el timing uso varios sistemas y está probado en tendencias alcistas y bajistas.

Si mis informes fallan el primero en la cola de cáritas seré yo mismo, y no porque me quede sin clientes. El libro de Cárpatos fue el primero que lei sobre bolsa y luego me lo he vuelto a leer unas 3 veces más, casi me lo se de memoria. A veces lo he usado también como libro de consulta.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

De qué va la analogía esa de los vendedores de crecepelo?

explica, explica....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de vendedor de crecepelo era solo paqra evidenciar que estoy con el libro, no hace falta que me vendas tu sistema, ya te lo estoy alquilando y me funciona muy bien....... de momento . Hay que meterte presion para que no te aburgueses segun te vayas haciendo rico  

Ya me estan entrando ganas de ir al casino a jugar al 21 contando cartas  seguro que funciona 

Pollastre : parece mentira, ¿ no te has leido el leones contra gacelas ? pense que era el unico en este hilo que no lo habia leido aun. Pues Muld.... , digo Carpatos les llama vendedores de crecepelo a todos aquellos que aseguran tener un sistema infalible para ganar en bolsa y que pretenden que funcione siempre, la " piedra filosofal" le llama. Dice, con toda la logica del mundo, que no existe tal sistema por que cuando los leones detsctan que funciona cambian la estrategia, por eso le digo a Mulder que no le quite el ojo de encima a la manada de leones.

Me partia de risa por que los de tecnoguasa tambien vendian sus franquicias inmobiliarias como un " sistema infalible"..... el resultado es que de 1000 oficinas deben quedar 4 abiertas. Efectivamente, tampoco en el mercado inmobiliario existe un sistema infalible que funcione eternamente, ni mucho menos aplicar mantras tipo " el ladrillo nunca baja " etc etc, tambien aqui hay leones... y con colmillos muy requeteafilados que se llaman bancos jejejejee


----------



## debianita (13 Abr 2010)

Buenos dias,

no damos una el dark site esta caido 

En cuanto al libro Leones vs Gacelas es grande, de lectura muy amena. La unica pega que le encuentro es que no se extiende en el analisis tecnico. Un buen complemento para el seria de J.J Murphy, asi que ya sabes Zuloman, cuanto acabes con el de Carpatos empiezas con este.

Saludos y suerte, que ya queda poco para que habran los trileros, voy a mirar como va la preapertura


----------



## mercenario (13 Abr 2010)

esta jugada puede ser buena o no tiene sentido?:
abrir cortos eurostoxx ahora antes de que abra el ibex, algunos valores del cual cotizan en el primero y que lo puedan arrastrar un poco abajo con el posible gap a la baja y sacar así unos puntitos.

aún soy bastante novato en esto así que no se si jugármela, cómo lo véis?


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

Hay una web llamada capital bolsa donde todos los días aparece algún analisto, que se hizo famoso aquel dia por predecir que las ranas se quedarían sin pelo, dando su visión particular de los mercados.

Es curioso como todos los dias aparecen montones y montones de analistas haciendo predicciones equivocadas sobre bolsa, lo bueno de este mundo es que es extrapolable a muchos otros campos pero aquí es tal la exageración que al final se puede tomar como un buen ejemplo para otros ámbitos


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> esta jugada puede ser buena o no tiene sentido?:
> abrir cortos eurostoxx ahora antes de que abra el ibex, algunos valores del cual cotizan en el primero y que lo puedan arrastrar un poco abajo con el previsible gap a la baja y sacar así unos.
> 
> aún soy bastante novato en esto así que no se si jugármela, cómo lo véis?



Yo te recomiendo que no trates de adivinar nada y que no entres hasta estar completamente seguro de lo que haces, Gann decía que hacen falta unas 7 razones para estar seguro de hacer una buena entrada en los mercados.

Reúnelas y actúa en consecuencia.


----------



## fmc (13 Abr 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> esta jugada puede ser buena o no tiene sentido?:
> abrir cortos eurostoxx ahora antes de que abra el ibex, algunos valores del cual cotizan en el primero y que lo puedan arrastrar un poco abajo con el posible gap a la baja y sacar así unos puntitos.
> 
> aún soy bastante novato en esto así que no se si jugármela, cómo lo véis?



Yo creo que no tiene sentido, porque ya está descontado lo que pueda bajar en apertura ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

veo rojo sangre en el parquet patrio  , voy preparando los anzuelos


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> veo rojo sangre en el parquet patrio  , voy preparando los anzuelos




Hoy toca día de plusvies, zuloman?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy toca día de plusvies, zuloman?



Pollastre, que simpatico eres  ¿ en serio me preguntas a mi ? al final acabo suplantando a Mulder   

pregunta a los que saben xd 

si te refieres a si toca dia de MIS plusvis, eso espero jejejjejeje


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, que simpatico eres  ¿ en serio me preguntas a mi ? al final acabo suplantando a Mulder
> 
> pregunta a los que saben xd




Jeje... te preguntaba por tu "sentimiento de mercado" para la sesión de hoy. Ya sabes, hay días en los que te levantas y sabes (sientes) que te van a follar, y otros en los que te sientes más optimista.

Todo ello sin perjuicio de lo que luego realmente sucede, claro está ::


----------



## Sir Nigga (13 Abr 2010)

hoygan son aquí la plusbilías??, que quiero poner un stop lol de esos


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> hoygan son aquí la plusbilías??, que quiero poner un stop lol de esos



Como presentación no ha estado mal, muy original y me reido, ahora solo espero que no seas un bombillo de esos


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2010)

Vamos que nos vamos... ¿Otro día verde-bound?


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

Hoy es martes y trece, cuidado los supersticiosos! 

Lagarto, lagarto!


----------



## Sir Nigga (13 Abr 2010)

que va Mulder, ayer compré SAN y he ganado 34'5 eurazos (impuestos y comisiones no incluidos)


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> hoygan son aquí la plusbilías??, que quiero poner un stop lol de esos



bon jour,

Oui c'est la, le plat du jour est Cortos Criteria :rolleye:

Bon appetit.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> hoygan son aquí la plusbilías??, que quiero poner un stop lol de esos



a esto le llamo yo entrar con buen pie    no se si sabra algo de bolsa, pero simpatico como el solo hoyja 

Mulder que hago xd ............. infartado me tienes jajajjaja


----------



## Sir Nigga (13 Abr 2010)

eso Mulder dí donde entrar para ganar dineraco seguro, que hoy tenemos cita en la pelu y no podremos mirar mucho el foro


----------



## percebe (13 Abr 2010)

¿Alguien se ha fijado del % de subida del SAN?

EURO STOXX 50 Liste Realtime-Kurs | Realtimekurse

que susto pense que habia comprado la mitad de los bancos del mundo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> eso Mulder dí donde entrar para ganar dineraco seguro, que hoy tenemos cita en la pelu y no podremos mirar mucho el foro



Aun no me sale bien lo de recomendar valores, tenga paciencia señor negro, de todas formas en este momento no tengo muy claro donde meterme en acciones.

Solo llevo un largo del Stoxx con unos puntos de beneficio ahora mismo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

¿Alguien sabe de donde me podría bajar un histórico del Nikkei intradía?

A ser posible desde el principio del año, aunque tengo una forma de conseguirlo pero se agradecería alguna alternativa.


----------



## fmc (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe de donde me podría bajar un histórico del Nikkei intradía?
> 
> A ser posible desde el principio del año, aunque tengo una forma de conseguirlo pero se agradecería alguna alternativa.



he comentado un par de veces que con el visual chart se puede con la cuenta gratuita


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> he comentado un par de veces que con el visual chart se puede con la cuenta gratuita



Esa es precisamente mi otra forma de conseguirlo  pero lo que busco es algo que me permita descargar los datos automáticamente cada día y no tener que andar entrando en win para hacer todo el proceso de conversión de datos.


----------



## fmc (13 Abr 2010)

¿Y éste? 
http://chartapi.finance.yahoo.com/instrument/1.0/^N225/chartdata;type=quote;range=1d/csv/


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2010)

Buenos días,

El ibex navega entre los mínimos y los máximos de ayer en un rango de unos 100 puntos. Si rompe el lateral, debería escaparse con fuerza en la dirección tomada.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Y éste?
> http://chartapi.finance.yahoo.com/instrument/1.0/^N225/chartdata;type=quote;range=1d/csv/



Tiene un defecto, no hay volumen


----------



## fmc (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tiene un defecto, no hay volumen



Parece que con los índices no da volumen.... con las acciones sí, lo siento


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

MIPi ... es la bomba!!!

Molecular Insight Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> MIPi ... es la bomba!!!
> 
> Molecular Insight Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



+165% a ver si dura hasta la apertura


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2010)

Si, llevan muchos cortos... de todos modos, se volveran a poner cortos desde ahí. XD


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Parece que con los índices no da volumen.... con las acciones sí, lo siento



Parece que desde el dia 19 Yahoo no da tampoco el volumen en gráfico diario.

Esto me parece muy mal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2010)

[Aburrido mode ON]

Calopez por fin ha puesto el reloj del server en hora


----------



## fmc (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que desde el dia 19 Yahoo no da tampoco el volumen en gráfico diario.
> 
> Esto me parece muy mal.



A lo mejor es cosa del Nikkei.... en otros índices si aparece el volumen en la gráfica ienso:


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> [Aburrido mode ON]
> 
> Calopez por fin ha puesto el reloj del server en hora



Alabado sea Calopez!


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

Hamijos, hoy el día está pelín aburrido... estoy mirando recetas de cocina ahora mismo :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijos, hoy el día está pelín aburrido... estoy mirando recetas de cocina ahora mismo :cook:



jejejjeje marujon xd 

bueno, ya he comprado santander a 10,785 de momento :: :: ::

ya no soy capaz de ganar al poker ni viendole las cartas al otro :


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2010)

Luca, AGEN breakout!!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

llega a 10,785 y rebota






a ver si lo rompe de una vez y sale pitando al alza xd 8:


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Abr 2010)

Bueno, llevo un rato leyéndome un balance anual de HYTM... joder 124 páginas, pa cagarse...

Net loss $ (9,158 ) $ (50,418 ) 

Se refiere a la perdidas totales ¿no?. Luca tu al final vendiste ¿si?.
Es que no me explico como sin aumentar ventas, al contrario, las perdidas se han reducido mucho. ¿?¿?...

En fin, cuando abra el mercado me enteraré jajaja


----------



## pyn (13 Abr 2010)

Datos USA:

Déficit comercial de febrero queda en -39.700 millones de dólares peor de lo esperado 
que eran -38,500.



Precios de exportación quedan en +0,7% mejor de lo esperado que eran +0,3% y mejor que el anterior que era -0,5% y que se revisa al alza a -0,4%.
Precios de importación suben +0,7% mejor de lo esperado que era +0,9%, peor que el anterior que era-0,3% que se revisa a la baja al -0,2%. Si quitamos el crudo tenemos que el precio de importación bajó -0,2%.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2010)

Larga en EUR-USD


----------



## pyn (13 Abr 2010)

Metiendo miedo a las gacelas:

El Bunde rompe los máximos de hoy y la zona de resistencias de ayer empujados porque los bonos griegos se han metido en rojo bajando -0,03%, por lo que el miedo a nuevos problemas ha vuelto.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno, llevo un rato leyéndome un balance anual de HYTM... joder 124 páginas, pa cagarse...
> 
> Net loss $ (9,158 ) $ (50,418 )
> 
> ...



Luca me tiene un poco preocupado estas dos últimas semanas. Desde que amenazó con el step-out y dijo que estaba al borde de un margin call, no he vuelto apenas a saber de él.

Manifiestate, Luca, y dime que sigues vivo y operando :cook:


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Luca me tiene un poco preocupado estas dos últimas semanas. Desde que amenazó con el step-out y dijo que estaba al borde de un margin call, no he vuelto apenas a saber de él.
> 
> Manifiestate, Luca, y dime que sigues vivo y operando :cook:



Nada, nada, ya sabes que bicho malo nunca muere jajaja :***

Lo que pasa es que ahora DP! lo ha seducido... y ha vuelto al mercado Yanki.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

Parece que los pepones han huido, yo también.


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2010)

Wataru,,, donde consigues esas jugosisisisisismas plusvalías...???

AGEN

MIPI


Los que apuestan todo al rojo - doble o nada... nos vamos al NASDAq

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru,,, donde consigues esas jugosisisisisismas plusvalías...???
> 
> Los que apuestan todo al rojo - doble o nada... nos vamos al NASDAq
> 
> XD



xD a mi los mamones me dejaron con casi nada... jaja


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2010)

Entraríais en Agen ahora.
He estado 2 dias con la pagina "capada" y no me he enterado de nada.................
Salí al final de Natra, pero la cagué metiendome en Sol.....


----------



## argan (13 Abr 2010)

señal cierre posiciones largas tomadas en diciembre ABK, resto de financieras mantenemos.


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2010)

AGEN, es buena opción... cuando entramos en niveles de 0.7x a 0.8 ... ahora está muy arriba... IMHO!


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> AGEN, es buena opción... cuando entramos en niveles de 0.7x a 0.8 ... ahora está muy arriba... IMHO!



compré hace tiempo cuando la recomendaste creo que por diciembre o así, y vendí de puta.... pero me jodieron y se me quedaron 100 puñeteras acciones sin vender, por eso quería volver a comprar para desecerme de todas de una vez.
Comprarías si volviera a bajar?


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2010)

En estos momentos, estoy con NVAX y liquidez para aprovechar "gangas" intradías.

La he estado siguiendo desde que la vendí...


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

¿a alguien le va Interdin a trompicones como a mi?


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En estos momentos, estoy con NVAX y liquidez para aprovechar "gangas" intradías.
> 
> La he estado siguiendo desde que la vendí...



Soy seguidor tuyo, si dices que hay que entrar se entra, eso sí, yo con muy poca cantidad.......


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿a alguien le va Interdin a trompicones como a mi?



Vente conmigo a mi mercado paralelo extranjero, Mulder, que me va super fluído ::::::::


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2010)

Ahora no lo veo claro... AGEN es peligrosa.... solo tienes que ver el poco negociado que ha tenido desde el DUMP de enero.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vente conmigo a mi mercado paralelo extranjero, Mulder, que me va super fluído ::::::::



Parece que ya lo han arreglado.

edito: lo arreglan y se vuelve a estropear AAGGGGG


----------



## Misterio (13 Abr 2010)

Por qué en Igmarkets ya no ponen como va la variación en el día? solo ponen precios de compra y venta.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en EUR-USD



Cuidado con el dólar en el cortito plazo porque podría dar sustos al alza
Mañana se publica el dato de IPC en EE.UU.. y los operadores parece que ya están tomando posiciones, las recientes subidas del crudo podrían estar afectando a la inflación, pero eso lo sabremos mañana a las 14,30 horas



14 de abril de 2010, Marzo. IPC en EE.UU .Estimación. 0,1%. Dato Previo. 0,0%. HORA:14.30


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Cuidado con el dólar en el cortito plazo porque podría dar sustos al alza
> Mañana se publica el dato de IPC en EE.UU.. y los operadores parece que ya están tomando posiciones, las recientes subidas del crudo podrían estar afectando a la inflación, pero eso lo sabremos mañana a las 14,30 horas
> 
> 
> ...



Ya estoy fuera, saltó el stop.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2010)

Largo desde ayer en el EX a 2.925, mi aburrimiento ha pasado a hastío.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo desde ayer en el EX a 2.925, mi aburrimiento ha pasado a hastío.



Yo entré largo ayer en 2923, pero viendo que no iba a ningún sitio y que a las 15 tenía un evento de timing bajista he cerrado el largo y he abierto un corto en 2927, lo he soltado hace un rato en 2912.

Vivan las plusvies!


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2010)

Voy a tener que abonarme a sus acólitos 

Tenía orden de venta a 2948 y orden de ampliación a 2903.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo entré largo ayer en 2923, pero viendo que no iba a ningún sitio y que a las 15 tenía un evento de timing bajista he cerrado el largo y he abierto un corto en 2927, lo he soltado hace un rato en 2912.
> 
> *Vivan las plusvies!*




Ah, las plusvies... maná que cae del cielo.... néctar y ambrosía... sueldo mensual de Dioses (o de Mayan, basta con eso).


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL EUROSTOXX

Periodo de 13-04-2010 a 13-05-2010


OC: +7.73% ACA.PA VV: +8.54% +6.22 años CC: +0.19% GG: -0.05% HL: +2.29% D: +12.21%
OC: +0.65% AGN.AS VV: +18.20% +17.19 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.14% D: +54.60%
OC: +5.58% AI.PA VV: +12.59% +16.83 años CC: +0.03% GG: -0.13% HL: +1.71% D: +224.63%
OC: +6.06% ALO.PA VV: +22.71% +8.22 años CC: +0.28% GG: +0.08% HL: +3.69% D: +27.52%
OC: +1.03% ALV.DE VV: +6.53% +9.74 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.40% D: +81.16%
OC: +5.77% BAS.DE VV: +7.41% +9.74 años CC: +0.06% GG: -0.11% HL: +2.28% D: +111.58%
OC: +3.41% BN.PA VV: +15.66% +10.12 años CC: +0.08% GG: -0.01% HL: +1.98% D: +60.81%
OC: +7.76% BNP.PA VV: +13.42% +11.41 años CC: +0.23% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.35% D: +34.44%
OC: +3.89% CA.PA VV: +26.77% +16.90 años CC: +0.08% GG: -0.04% HL: +1.90% D: +115.89%
OC: -2.10% CS.PA VV: +12.29% +9.48 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.12% HL: +2.48% D: +152.78%
OC: -0.62% DAI.DE VV: +6.83% +9.74 años CC: 0.00% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.45% D: 0.0%
OC: +4.71% DB1.DE VV: +21.60% +6.87 años CC: +0.23% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.25% D: +24.82%
OC: +4.47% DBK.DE VV: +9.62% +9.74 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.05% HL: +2.28% D: +32.85%
OC: +3.81% DG.PA VV: +38.51% +12.12 años CC: +0.09% GG: -0.02% HL: +2.13% D: +88.26%
OC: -5.00% DTE.DE VV: +10.64% +9.51 años CC: -0.16% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.77% D: 0.0%
OC: +1.58% ENEL.MI VV: +7.39% +7.48 años CC: +0.05% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.57% D: +52.35%
OC: +2.00% ENI.MI VV: +9.43% +10.12 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.10% HL: +1.83% D: +35.31%
OC: +5.02% EOAN.DE VV: +8.54% +9.74 años CC: +0.09% GG: -0.07% HL: +2.03% D: +101.55%
OC: +1.37% FORB.BR VV: +31.22% +13.90 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.88% D: +97.42%
OC: +4.89% FP.PA VV: +11.84% +12.12 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.06% HL: +1.99% D: +31.43%
OC: -5.47% FTE.PA VV: +10.43% +8.87 años CC: -0.26% GG: -0.09% HL: +2.85% D: 0.0%
OC: -1.66% G.MI VV: +6.74% +16.06 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.11% HL: +1.59% D: +207.59%
OC: +6.13% GLE.PA VV: +13.47% +12.12 años CC: +0.13% GG: -0.06% HL: +2.48% D: +57.47%
OC: +5.47% GSZ.PA VV: +8.03% +6.25 años CC: +0.18% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.13% D: +19.73%
OC: +2.13% ING.AS VV: +8.59% +13.38 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.06% D: +66.51%
OC: +2.30% ISP.MI VV: +17.30% +7.45 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.26% D: +74.48%
OC: +5.08% MC.PA VV: +11.31% +13.93 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.16% D: +41.52%
OC: +0.26% MT.AS VV: +19.99% +4.32 años CC: +0.04% GG: +0.03% HL: +3.09% D: +54.33%
OC: -1.17% MUV2.DE VV: +7.36% +9.54 años CC: -0.08% GG: -0.04% HL: +2.46% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.64% OR.PA VV: +11.48% +9.48 años CC: 0.00% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.22% D: +3507.61%
OC: +3.61% PHIA.AS VV: +18.13% +17.29 años CC: +0.12% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.19% D: +64.60%
OC: +9.83% RNO.PA VV: +14.22% +11.35 años CC: +0.30% GG: 0.00% HL: +3.01% D: +34.44%
OC: +0.41% RWE.DE VV: +8.17% +9.74 años CC: 0.00% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.16% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.07% SAN.PA VV: +15.06% +9.48 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.11% HL: +2.32% D: +29.59%
OC: +3.65% SAP.DE VV: +13.54% +9.74 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.77% D: +33.51%
OC: +3.53% SGO.PA VV: +13.64% +10.12 años CC: +0.23% GG: +0.12% HL: +2.66% D: +40.18%
OC: +1.80% SIE.DE VV: +8.45% +9.74 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.39% D: +57.86%
OC: +11.58% SU.PA VV: +21.11% +16.93 años CC: +0.12% GG: -0.24% HL: +2.35% D: +122.72%
OC: -2.80% TIT.MI VV: +5951.75% +16.09 años CC: -0.04% GG: +0.05% HL: +2.33% D: 0.0%
OC: +3.26% UCG.MI VV: +13.57% +14.58 años CC: +0.14% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.00% D: +54.08%
OC: +2.34% UNA.AS VV: +14.83% +17.32 años CC: +0.06% GG: -0.01% HL: +1.49% D: +86.20%
OC: +0.59% VIV.PA VV: +8.77% +6.87 años CC: -0.06% GG: -0.08% HL: +2.23% D: 0.0%
OC: +4.15% VOW.DE VV: +8.16% +9.74 años CC: +0.05% GG: -0.07% HL: +2.57% D: +99.88%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha sido negativo. Hoy han estado bastante activos:

- Han vendido hasta las 10.
- Han comprado hasta las 15.
- Han vendido de nuevo fuertemente hasta el final de la sesión.
- En subasta han comprado tímidamente paquetes pequeñísimos.


No han estado siempre vendedores o compradores durante esos periodos, han estado mareando la perdiz todo el rato, pero el saldo acumulado no miente sobre lo que están haciendo realmente. Para ver los paquetes en subasta he tenido que aumentar el umbral para poder ver algo, es decir, el movimiento en subasta ha sido casi nulo, pero parece que esperan gap alcista o plano para mañana.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, las plusvies... maná que cae del cielo.... néctar y ambrosía... sueldo mensual de Dioses (o de Mayan, basta con eso).



no cae del cielo, cae de los leoncios 

(y de las otras gacelas...)


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> no cae del cielo, cae de los leoncios
> 
> (y de las otras gacelas...)




Hum... bueno, vale, de las gacelas muertas que van al cielo entonces


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

No se os puede dejar solos xd , deje mis santander para empezar a ganar ..... vuelvo ahora y veo que pierdo un 1 % 

Mi verde esperanza en la cuenta corriente seriamente amenazado, fue empezar a celebrarlo y zas en toda la boca :: ::

En fin, me he quedado comprado a ver si mañana mi socio emilin me devuelve mi dinero con intereses :no:

PD: Mulder apuntate un minitiron de orejas


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> no cae del cielo, cae de los leoncios
> 
> (y de las otras gacelas...)



sobretodo mío.............:´(


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2010)

Vaya meneos que le están dando al sp


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sobretodo mío.............:´(



yo tambien he aportado algo hoy :


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No se os puede dejar solos xd , deje mis santander para empezar a ganar ..... vuelvo ahora y veo que pierdo un 1 %
> 
> Mi verde esperanza en la cuenta corriente seriamente amenazado, fue empezar a celebrarlo y zas en toda la boca :: ::
> 
> ...



Bueno, con paciencia y una caña, todo se apaña 

Esta semana hay vencimiento, resiste!


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, con paciencia y una caña, todo se apaña
> 
> Esta semana hay vencimiento, resiste!



Culturizanos; el hecho de que haya vencimientos..... que significa y por qué?

PD: lo digo por aguantar mis GAS de los O_O o tirarlas a la basura


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Abr 2010)

Que mamones:

Iberia no vende: se descuelga de la OPV de Amadeus

Expansión.com

Yo quiero plusvalías a corto plazo xD a largo que las busque otro...

Ya nos enteraremos de porque no vende, no me parece tonto el nuevo presi.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Culturizanos; el hecho de que haya vencimientos..... que significa y por qué?
> 
> PD: lo digo por aguantar mis GAS de los O_O o tirarlas a la basura



Esta semana hay vencimiento de futuros del Ibex, acciones del Ibex y CAC40, en el resto de futuros hay vencimiento de opciones.

Normalmente en una semana como esta suele haber cierta manipulación al alza de cara a ese vencimiento que será este viernes dia 16.

Los vencimientos de futuros siempre son el 3er viernes de cada mes.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2010)

entonces hay que vender como muy tarde el jueves a última hora?


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta semana hay vencimiento de futuros del Ibex, acciones del Ibex y CAC40, en el resto de futuros hay vencimiento de opciones.
> 
> Normalmente en una semana como esta suele haber cierta manipulación al alza de cara a ese vencimiento que será este viernes dia 16.
> 
> Los vencimientos de futuros siempre son el 3er viernes de cada mes.



Ummm, no es por nada, pero últimamente en las semanas de vencimientos hay un poco de todo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces hay que vender como muy tarde el jueves a última hora?



No, lo ideal es vender el viernes a última hora. Aunque como dice pecata puede pasar de todo.

De todas formas seguimos alcistas y yo de ti aguantaría (a no ser que vayas corto).


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ummm, no es por nada, pero últimamente en las semanas de vencimientos hay un poco de todo.



De todas formas seguimos alcistas a pesar de las leves correcciones que hay.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2010)

Cuando lleguen las correcciones de verdad en este hilo habrá que pedir entrada


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuando lleguen las correcciones de verdad en este hilo habrá que pedir entrada



Haremos como en forocoches


----------



## debianita (13 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuando lleguen las correcciones de verdad en este hilo habrá que pedir entrada



:baba: que ganas dios! Tengo preparados todos los cargadores para es día, se va a cagar la perra. Que suba el guarribex a 12K para tener más recorrido 

EDIT: Calopez ya puede ir pidiendo + cpu y + ancho de banda le vamos a tumbar el server :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :baba: que ganas dios! Tengo preparados todos los cargadores para es día, se va a cagar la perra. Que suba el guarribex a 12K para tener más recorrido
> 
> EDIT: Calopez ya puede ir pidiendo + cpu y + ancho de banda le vamos a tumbar el server :XX:



La señal : cuando veas el san a 12


----------



## debianita (13 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La señal : cuando veas el san a 12



Uuuui el botas, ese va a pillar de lo lindo, aunque las garantias en 4Rich son del 25% le meteré un cargador de los grandes :XX:


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :baba: que ganas dios! Tengo preparados todos los cargadores para es día, se va a cagar la perra. Que suba el guarribex a 12K para tener más recorrido




Cuando venga la corrección, nosotros seremos los últimos en enterarnos 

Quizás podamos pillar un tramillo de 100 puntejos, poco más.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :baba: que ganas dios! Tengo preparados todos los cargadores para es día, se va a cagar la perra. Que suba el guarribex a 12K para tener más recorrido
> 
> EDIT: Calopez ya puede ir pidiendo + cpu y + ancho de banda le vamos a tumbar el server :XX:



En vez de hacer un hilo nuevo por mes tendrán que hacer uno por hora


----------



## debianita (13 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En vez de hacer un hilo nuevo por mes tendrán que hacer uno por hora




Jajajjaja, tendrá que contratar becarios para crear nuevos hilos :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2010)

sp asomando la patita por encima del guano


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La señal : cuando veas el san a 12



mañana?????? :8:  :8:

"*Hoygan abisen*" con 3 dias que aun no he firmado con r4 para darle caña y tengo que transferir los fondos


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> mañana?????? :8:  :8:
> 
> "*Hoygan abisen*" con 3 dias que aun no he firmado con r4 para darle caña y tengo que transferir los fondos



Como que te van a dejar abrir cortos cuando llegue el big papelon ::

Menuda merienda de osos van a montar


----------



## debianita (13 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> mañana?????? :8:  :8:
> 
> "*Hoygan abisen*" con 3 dias que aun no he firmado con r4 para darle caña y tengo que transferir los fondos



Take it easy, las cosas de palacio van despacio. Pero hay que tener los cargadores preparados.


----------



## debianita (13 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como que te van a dejar abrir cortos cuando llegue el big papelon ::
> 
> Menuda merienda de osos van a montar



Hay que pillarlos antes, en plena euforia pepona cuando salgan los analistos diciendo que nos vamos a los 16K. Otra señal es cuando empiezen a faltar botones rojos en los brokers.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hay que pillarlos antes, en plena euforia pepona cuando salgan los analistos diciendo que nos vamos a los 16K. Otra señal es cuando empiezen a faltar botones rojos en los brokers.



Sin duda cuando veamos hablar al gran Juanlu de los 17000, ...llegó el desparrame


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Abr 2010)

Grrrr ¿está dejando el SP los 1200 para el final? o ... ¿ese -0.03%, es la patita del lobo?.

DP! Le están dando duro a las Nvax...


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2010)

No prob bross!

Tengo una orden de compra de 200k en 2.50USD .... de ahí no pasan!

Jajajaja!!!


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

Parece que hoy toca terminar en verde por una nariz, broteverdismo para saludar a los intel's...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No prob bross!
> 
> Tengo una orden de compra de 200k en 2.50USD .... de ahí no pasan!
> 
> Jajajaja!!!



Dp, según que cosas diga, hay veces que me mareo. Sean 200k acciones, u otra cosa.


----------



## donpepito (13 Abr 2010)

Los MMs son los mismos que me echaron de ARIAd,,, de tanto mover el árbol... la rama se partió. XD

Por eso mismo les toco los eggs... cuando puedo.

Están acumulando, venden accs para bajar y comprar al mismo tiempo, no me importa ejecutar la orden de 2.50USD


----------



## tonuel (13 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los MMs son los mismos que me echaron de ARIAd,,, de tanto mover el árbol... la rama se partió. XD
> 
> Por eso mismo les toco los eggs... cuando puedo.



Esas cosas no se hacen DP... :no:




Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2010)

el mercado usano está como loco porque lleguen los 1200


----------



## Typical (13 Abr 2010)

Me estoy planteando muy seriamente los servicios de Murder, ¿Merecen la pena?


Un saludo camaradas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Me estoy planteando muy seriamente los servicios de Murder, ¿Merecen la pena?
> 
> 
> Un saludo camaradas



La duda ofende.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Me estoy planteando muy seriamente los servicios de Murder, ¿Merecen la pena?
> 
> Un saludo camaradas



Señores que no soy un asesino, mi nick es Mu*L*der, por favor.

Yo no puedo opinar sobre tu pregunta porque soy parte interesada 

edito: aunque todo es cuestión de probar y ver que tal, eso cuesta muy poco y sadrás de dudas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

¿ comoorrrrr ? mexpliquen eso de los cortos xd , ¿hay un numero limitado y es el primero que pilla ? : :

Osea que es al grito de maricon el ultimo y tirarse como locos cuando queden pocos ¿no? 8:


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el mercado usano está como loco porque lleguen los 1200



Déjalos hombre... xD Es un número muy bonito...

DP! Tu sabrás lo que haces... pero es mucho dinero en una sola acción. Toquemos madera, pero como pase algo, te pueden hace pupa.

Un saludo

Typical, no he visto como han quedado al final las NH, solo vi, que hay agencias soltando papel...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2010)

Si se quedan a punto de caramelo los 1200, mañana se puede liar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Me estoy planteando muy seriamente los servicios de Murder, ¿Merecen la pena?
> 
> 
> Un saludo camaradas



bueno, yo no soy parte interesada.......( el tema de las comisiones aun no lo tengo cerrado  ) y de momento en mi caso si que ha merecido la pena, he convertido perdidas obtenidas gracias a mis corazonadas por plusvalias gracias a los analisis de mulder .

Tambien es cierto que no invierto grandes cantidades y entre comisiones de intermediacion y costes de los analisis se me va un buen pico, pero bueno........... de momento no me quejo.

Y eso que hoy le tuve que dar un minitiron de orejas por que no acerto de pleno como el resto de los dias con el ibex ...... gracias a Dios el error fue bastante suave y espero recuperarlo mañana :S .... 

si mañana vuelve a fallar le envio a murder 

En serio, le he seguido antes de comprarlos todo el mes de Febrero y Marzo ( cuando eran "jratix" ) y es acojonante el porcentaje de aciertos, hace semana y media que soy " de pago" y de momento todos los dias ha acertado excepto hoy, que no es que fallara estrepitosamente pero no fue exacto.

Yo te diria que hagas una prueba una semana, si te sale rentable pues sigues y sino tampoco te vas a arruinar ..... ademas asi si falla ya somos dos para pagar a medias al asesino a sueldo


----------



## Typical (13 Abr 2010)

Tengo el contrato de interdin para firmar aqui, ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## tonuel (13 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Tengo el contrato de interdin para firmar aqui, ¿Alguna sugerencia?




rómpelo...


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2010)

Intel reports big jump in quarterly profit - MarketWatch

Nos vemos mañana en las nubes....


----------



## Hagen (13 Abr 2010)

sube un 4% en el after hour


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Abr 2010)

Weee ^__^!

Hasta el infinito y más allá


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2010)

Y al tercer día mis largos resucitaron


----------



## pollastre (14 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Tengo el contrato de interdin para firmar aqui, ¿Alguna sugerencia?



Aunque en el clausulado te exijan firmarlo con sangre, utiliza el truco del rotulador rojo para engañarles. De esta forma, cuando te desplumen, al menos podrás salvar tu alma ::::


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2010)

Typical dijo:


> Tengo el contrato de interdin para firmar aqui, ¿Alguna sugerencia?



Todavía estás a tiempo de salvarte... tú y tu patrimonio.
Pero si finalmente lo firmas y lo envías... nos vemos en la cola de cáritas.

Mira, en esta foto estamos algunos de nosotros, esperando para entrar.


----------



## pyn (14 Abr 2010)

Buenos gaps al alza! hoy a por los 11600 y más allá...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> rómpelo...



jajjjaja   

Tonuel, hacia tiempo que no posteabas y has tenido un retorno "jlorioso" 

¿ donde andabas? has conseguido escaparte del albergue de caritas


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2010)

Buenos días,

Hoy viene la jornada cargadita de datos macros y habla Bernie. Además JP Morgan da resultados a las 13.00 CET.

Abr 14 11:00 EMU Producción industrial (MoM) !! 0,3% 1,7% 

Abr 14 11:00 EMU Producción industrial (YoY) !! 2,9% 1,4% 

Abr 14 13:00 US Solicitudes de hipotecas MBA ! -11% 

Abr 14 14:30 US Índice de Precios al Consumo (MoM) !!! 0,1% 0,0% 

Abr 14 14:30 US Índice de Precios al Consumo (YoY) !! 2,4% 2,1% 

Abr 14 14:30 US IPC ex alimentación y energía (MoM) !! 0,1% 0,1% 

Abr 14 14:30 US IPC ex alimentación y energía (YoY) !! 1,2% 1,3% 

Abr 14 14:30 US Ventas minoristas (MoM) !!! 1,0% 0,3% 

Abr 14 14:30 US Ventas minoristas ex vehículos (MoM) !!! 0,4% 0,8% 

Abr 14 16:00 US Inventarios de negocios ! 0,4% 0,0% 

Abr 14 16:00 US Testimonio de Bernanke !!! 

Abr 14 16:30 US Cambio en reservas de petróleo EIA ! 1,4M 2,0M 

Abr 14 20:00 US Libro Beige de la Fed !!


----------



## benbelin (14 Abr 2010)

Tanto los datos de intel como los de alcoa se los han pasado las bolsas por el forro. Aqui solo se hace caso al tito bernie


----------



## pyn (14 Abr 2010)

hombre tanto como pasárselos por el forro... tanto el sp como el ibex han subido lo suyo desde los mínimos de ayer y concretamente el sp va camino de los anhelados 1200.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!



benbelin dijo:


> Tanto los datos de intel como los de alcoa se los han pasado las bolsas por el forro. Aqui solo se hace caso al tito bernie



Pues hoy hemos empezado con un buen gap al alza, aunque sin exageraciones, los resultados de Intel han sido muy buenos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Abr 2010)

Posible bajada para cerrar el Gap, o seguirá subiendo un poco mas? o plano a espera de los datos de la tarde y de las comparecencias de hoy????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Abr 2010)

Buenos días forería... 

Ayer nos paramos en la SMA50 en 30' en el Ibex... El día 6 y el día 8 también hizo de soporte.

Saludos...

PD: Ahora anda sobre los 11430 y subiendo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Posible bajada para cerrar el Gap, o seguirá subiendo un poco mas? o plano a espera de los datos de la tarde y de las comparecencias de hoy????



espero que cierre el gap ( o mejor que no lo cierre del todo ) y tire parriba con la fuerza suficiente para convertir mis perdidas en plusvalias xd :S


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

SOS va por el camino +fácil.. ampliación de capital a 1,5€


----------



## pollastre (14 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> espero que cierre el gap ( o mejor que no lo cierre del todo ) y tire parriba con la fuerza suficiente para convertir mis perdidas en plusvalias xd :S



Zuloman, recuerda que un hombre es dueño de sus plusvies, y esclavo de sus cortos ::


----------



## donpepito (14 Abr 2010)

Refloto el post del 23 diciembre 2009.

Don Pepito....

Los de Caja Madrid... pagaron +10,00€ por acción en SOS... lo normal es que se vayan a una ampliación de capital a 1.50€ antes que vender a Super Ruizma. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2010)

que negocio el de Caja Madrid


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2010)

Tengo una mano para los SL hoyga!!! Saltado largo EX 2.927 (mínimo diario)

2 puntos = 20 euros - 14 de comisiones = 6 euros en dos días. Para pagarme el billete de autobús ida y vuelta a Cáritas


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tengo una mano para los SL hoyga!!! Saltado largo EX 2.927 (mínimo diario)
> 
> 2 puntos = 20 euros - 14 de comisiones = 6 euros en dos días. Para pagarme el billete de autobús ida y vuelta a Cáritas



Yo le he sacado 29 puntos en dos operaciones y eso sin contar la de ayer por la mañana que también fue provechosa


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Abr 2010)

Esto no va pa´rribaaaaaaa.......

Me empieza a subir una sensación de desesperación...........


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo le he sacado 29 puntos en dos operaciones y eso sin contar la de ayer por la mañana que también fue provechosa



Páseme un presupuesto para copiar esas operaciones por favor


----------



## rosonero (14 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Esto no va pa´rribaaaaaaa.......
> 
> Me empieza a subir una sensación de desesperación...........



Buenos días a la forería!!!

Esta semana apenas tengo tiempo pero les sigo desde el anonimato. Veo desde hace un rato que stoxx y DAX reculan un poco pero el Ibex resiste en los 11485, será que saben algo y ni siquiera disimulan o barren largos a la espera de una subida?

Y para Langaro: JPMorgan Chase & Co. se espera que dé resultados de 0,64$ a las 13h00 hora española.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Abr 2010)

De Cárpatos...

*Ojo a Grecia:
*Bancos griegos se desploman 4 %

*Portugal:
*El spread entre la deuda portuguesa y alemana a 10 años sube de 124 a 129 puntos tras una subasta de bonos que se acaba de celebrar en Portugal

Saludos...

PD: Cruce €/$ bajando...


----------



## rosonero (14 Abr 2010)

Ahora son el DAX y el Stoxx los que suben y el Ibex que no rompe los 11500 :


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Abr 2010)

alguien cree que AGEN pudiera llegar a los 1.60 a mas? o va a empezar a bajar????


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Páseme un presupuesto para copiar esas operaciones por favor



Mi informe semanal se está cumpliendo casi al dedillo punto por punto. Lo único que hago es seguirlo.

Y no he podido entrar en este spike al alza porque he tenido que irme que si no...:Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (14 Abr 2010)

aysss... tontín de las bucólicas praderas... había interpretado correctamente el tramo, se ha disparado como un cohete, y no me ha dado tiempo por los pelos a desactivar mi SP... con lo cual me ha saltado y me he perdido unas plusvies adicionales a las que ya había cerrado ::


----------



## pyn (14 Abr 2010)

¿Alguien me explica la jugada? En el ibex han parado en 11485 aprovechando el paso de la SMA y claramente esperando los resultados americanos de JP Morgan ignorando en toda la mañana las caídas gordas de los banquitos Griegos ¿entonces? ¿tan claro nos dejan que nos vamos para arriba? Yo no me fio, pero en preapertura subiendo casi un 4%.


----------



## carloszorro (14 Abr 2010)

Las Ventas minoristas de marzo en EE.UU. han sido mejor de lo estimado.

Dato: 1,6%

Dato anterior: 0,3%

Previsión: 1,0% 

Teoricamente buen dato para que repunte el dólar


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi informe semanal se está cumpliendo casi al dedillo punto por punto. Lo único que hago es seguirlo.
> 
> Y no he podido entrar en este spike al alza porque he tenido que irme que si no...:Aplauso:



Se me olvidó quitar la orden de venta a 2.948 del largo que tenía así que ahora me he hecho con un corto que ya he vendido a 2.930. 
Hoy cenaré en casa :rolleye:


----------



## fmc (14 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Se me olvidó quitar la orden de venta a 2.948 del largo que tenía así que ahora me he hecho con un corto que ya he vendido a 2.930.
> Hoy cenaré en casa :rolleye:



Joder, ganáis dinero hasta sin querer.... :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Se me olvidó quitar la orden de venta a 2.948 del largo que tenía así que ahora me he hecho con un corto que ya he vendido a 2.930.
> Hoy cenaré en casa :rolleye:



Noragüena hombre, pero otro dia que sea queriendo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Abr 2010)

mis urbas :´(


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Joder, ganáis dinero hasta sin querer.... :Aplauso:





Mulder dijo:


> Noragüena hombre, pero otro dia que sea queriendo



Queriendo no sale ::


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> mis urbas :´(



¿que le pasa a las urbas?


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

S&P contado por encima de 1200.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> S&P contado por encima de 1200.



eso es bueno??????????:


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> eso es bueno??????????:



No es ni bueno ni malo, para el que vaya largo es bueno y para el que vaya corto malísimo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que le pasa a las urbas?



subiendo un 10 % y yo fuera


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

Pues yo no se si es problema de Interdin o de mi ADSL pero tengo problemas tremendos con ellos, las cotizaciones se me quedan bloqueadas cada 2x3.

Hago un ping a Google y me va normal, le hago uno a Interdin y me pierde todos los paquetes, he llamado a Interdin y me dicen que el problema es mio, me falta llamar a la timo a ver si son ellos los culpables.

El resto de páginas me funcionan bien, hasta he probado a desactivar la wireless y nada, y todo ocurre justo a las 15:30, momento en que la cotización va a trompicones, se bloquea y vuelve, se bloquea y vuelve, así a bandazos, ayer me pasó lo mismo justamente a la misma hora.

edito: aquí el cuadro:

ping www.interdin.com -c 5
PING www.interdin.com (213.27.171.133) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- www.interdin.com ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3999ms

edito2: me pasa lo mismo con todo lo demás: ibex, dax, s&p, cfds, etc.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no se si es problema de Interdin o de mi ADSL pero tengo problemas tremendos con ellos, las cotizaciones se me quedan bloqueadas cada 2x3.
> 
> Hago un ping a Google y me va normal, le hago uno a Interdin y me pierde todos los paquetes, he llamado a Interdin y me dicen que el problema es mio, me falta llamar a la timo a ver si son ellos los culpables.
> 
> El resto de páginas me funcionan bien, hasta he probado a desactivar la wireless y nada, y todo ocurre justo a las 15:30, momento en que la cotización va a trompicones, se bloquea y vuelve, se bloquea y vuelve, así a bandazos, ayer me pasó lo mismo justamente a la misma hora.



A mi me pasó hace días con R4, se quedaban colgadas y no se actualizaban (lo tenía que actualizar yo todo el rato con F5), estuvo así unos dias (mientras veía el ibex en bolsamanía) y ahora me va bien... solo fue unos días.


----------



## pyn (14 Abr 2010)

Hombre... igual es que tienen una buena configuracion en su red que filtra el trafico ICMP, como debe ser xDDD.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2010)

Es problema de Interdin, yo estoy igual. Se queda colgado o directamente muerto.

Picoteando: 2.930 - 2.938


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es problema de Interdin, yo estoy igual. Se queda colgado o directamente muerto.
> 
> Picoteando: 2.930 - 2.938



Acabo de hablar con ellos de nuevo y he dejado una incidencia puesta, dicen que lo arreglarán, que se ha quejado mucha gente y tal. Pero el tipo al principio me ha tenido que decir que era problema mio, eso es lo que me fastidia.

Que yo no tengo ninguna pega en que el problema sea suyo, son cosas que pasan a veces, pero al menos que lo reconozcan desde el principio.


----------



## Mendrugo (14 Abr 2010)

*Cuidadin con la volatilidad*

Cuidadin con la volatilidad que empieza por momentos a dar ciertos latigazos.
Acordaros que estamos en mínimos de un año, y cualquier repunte, indicaría bruscos descensos.
Yo no estaría en mercado, "si acaso corto", con algunas posiciones.
Para los intradías, un peligro añadido.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Yo no estaría en mercado, *si acaso corto*, con algunas posiciones.



Cada uno es libre de perder su dinero como más le plazca. Suerte con sus cortos


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Cuidadin con la volatilidad que empieza por momentos a dar ciertos latigazos.
> Acordaros que estamos en mínimos de un año, y cualquier repunte, indicaría bruscos descensos.
> Yo no estaría en mercado, "si acaso corto", con algunas posiciones.
> Para los intradías, un peligro añadido.



Hamijo, en estos momentos es cuando más dinero puede hacerse, estamos al final de una tendencia alcista, hay y habrán movimientos muy bruscos en medio de laterales.

Hay que estar dentro y hay que estar largo.

edito: y además los techos por arriba los tenemos muy definidos, la cuestión en este momento está bastante clara.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Cuidadin con la volatilidad que empieza por momentos a dar ciertos latigazos.
> Acordaros que estamos en mínimos de un año, y cualquier repunte, indicaría bruscos descensos.
> Yo no estaría en mercado, "si acaso corto", con algunas posiciones.
> Para los intradías, un peligro añadido.



¿mínimos?
antipatriota.


----------



## kokaine (14 Abr 2010)

Pues esto no puede estar subiendo todos los meses. Personalmente veo un máximo semanal entre hoy y mañana. El viernes con los vencimientos me parece que se irán para abajo y el lunes mas todavía...Un semi-guano para coger con fuerza toda la temporada de resultados y buscar nuevos máximos en SP 1250 o asi. Y si se cumplen las "profecías" punto final a la tendencia alcista.

Edit: En cuanto al SAN es que el mas sigo del Ibex, esta clarisimo que tiene papelón sobre los 10,82-10,83. creo que no va a poder superarlos antes del semi-guano. Si los superara (mientras no sea una ruptura en falso) señal ,muy clara de largos.

Edit2: Mulder coincido en algo con tus pronósticos?


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL M.C.

Periodo de 14-04-2010 a 14-05-2010


OC: -0.31% A3TV.MC VV: +10.15% +5.03 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.21% HL: +2.80% D: +6.52%
OC: -33.61% AFR.MC VV: +64.69% +4.25 años CC: -0.78% GG: +0.26% HL: +3.83% D: 0.0%
OC: +4.06% AGS.MC VV: +32.79% +15.41 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.81% D: +33.24%
OC: +0.82% ALM.MC VV: +14.08% +2.22 años CC: +0.30% GG: +0.28% HL: +1.70% D: +0.09%
OC: -1.40% AVZ.MC VV: +71.69% +13.03 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.25% HL: +3.33% D: +48.87%
OC: +5.63% CEP.MC VV: +63.86% +16.74 años CC: +0.11% GG: -0.06% HL: +1.66% D: +50.02%
OC: -5.03% CLEO.MC VV: +56.44% +2.74 años CC: -0.22% GG: -0.05% HL: +2.03% D: 0.0%
OC: -2.61% COL.MC VV: +89.03% +11.54 años CC: +0.42% GG: +0.52% HL: +2.81% D: +13.15%
OC: -0.74% CPL.MC VV: +140.31% +12.0 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.20% HL: +2.01% D: +41.88%
OC: +2.78% DERM.MC VV: +53.81% +3.58 años CC: +0.43% GG: +0.35% HL: +2.33% D: +0.43%
OC: -3.03% ECR.MC VV: +67.40% +16.80 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.16% HL: +3.40% D: +212.86%
OC: -14.27% FRS.MC VV: +14.16% +2.54 años CC: -0.43% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.72% D: 0.0%
OC: -3.56% GCO.MC VV: +91.22% +14.32 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.23% HL: +2.15% D: +44.68%
OC: -12.06% JAZ.MC VV: +48.44% +6.90 años CC: -0.04% GG: +0.37% HL: +4.83% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.77% MVC.MC VV: +36.48% +10.93 años CC: +0.07% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.22% D: +59.23%
OC: +2.45% NHH.MC VV: +10.58% +14.32 años CC: +0.26% GG: +0.19% HL: +2.70% D: +28.64%
OC: -5.08% PRS.MC VV: +22.65% +6.77 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.39% HL: +3.00% D: +20.57%
OC: +6.81% R4.MC VV: +56.86% +2.22 años CC: +0.20% GG: -0.01% HL: +1.07% D: +0.38%
OC: +7.74% RLIA.MC VV: +33.91% +2.22 años CC: 0.00% GG: -0.24% HL: +2.39% D: +185.92%
OC: -1.12% SLR.MC VV: +8.62% +2.22 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.23% HL: +2.79% D: +0.51%
OC: +1.50% SNC.MC VV: +225.30% +16.0 años CC: +0.23% GG: +0.19% HL: +3.27% D: +54.90%
OC: +3.70% SOL.MC VV: +36.81% +9.61 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.73% D: +40.34%
OC: -1.85% SOS.MC VV: +66.32% +8.22 años CC: -0.04% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.51% D: 0.0%
OC: -3.10% SPS.MC VV: +48.35% +9.19 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.27% HL: +4.11% D: +103.76%
OC: -2.16% TUB.MC VV: +35.34% +16.41 años CC: +0.25% GG: +0.32% HL: +2.55% D: +48.01%
OC: +0.15% VIS.MC VV: +38.03% +15.25 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.21% HL: +2.13% D: +35.94%
OC: -9.46% VLG.MC VV: +31.33% +2.93 años CC: -0.18% GG: +0.12% HL: +2.34% D: 0.0%
OC: +8.39% VOC.MC VV: +35.51% +2.93 años CC: +0.17% GG: -0.08% HL: +2.40% D: +0.46%
OC: -1.27% ZEL.MC VV: +34.23% +8.25 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.15% HL: +2.80% D: +57.84%
OC: +0.28% ZOT.MC VV: +53.95% +14.06 años CC: +0.29% GG: +0.28% HL: +1.70% D: +19.83%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Pues esto no puede estar subiendo todos los meses. Personalmente veo un máximo semanal entre hoy y mañana. El viernes con los vencimientos me parece que se irán para abajo y el lunes mas todavía...Un semi-guano para coger con fuerza toda la temporada de resultados y buscar nuevos máximos en SP 1250 o asi. Y si se cumplen las "profecías" punto final a la tendencia alcista.
> 
> Edit: En cuanto al SAN es que el mas sigo del Ibex, esta clarisimo que tiene papelón sobre los 10,82-10,83. creo que no va a poder superarlos antes del semi-guano. Si los superara (mientras no sea una ruptura en falso) señal ,muy clara de largos.
> 
> Edit2: Mulder coincido en algo con tus pronósticos?



En ninguno, la resistencia mayor del mini-S&P en este momento son los 1226 y el SAN en 10.81 tiene una piedrita de nada y la superará, la resistencia mayor son los 10.98.

Sorry!


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2010)

Ojo que el euro se dispara


----------



## kokaine (14 Abr 2010)

Pues no se, a ver que pasa, yo mientras no vea al euro pasar de 1,3660 tampoco espero mucho mas de el.

Y he aprovechado este repunte del SAN para meter unos cortos, poca cosa por si sale mal (que los pronósticos del Mulder hay q tenerles respeto); pero lo veo así y tengo ganas de probarlo que llevo muchos días en liquidez.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

Para amenizar este lateral-bandazos de los índices un chiste:

ZP va a un colegio para hablar de su mandato. Después de hablar, les dice a los niños que le pregunten lo que quieran. Un niño levanta la mano y ZP le pregunta:

- ¿Cómo te llamas?
- Luisito.
- ¿Y cuál es tu pregunta, Luisito?
- Tengo 3 preguntas:

1ª ¿Por qué España tiene la cantidad de parados que tiene ?
2ª ¿Cree usted que sería presidente si no hubiese habido bombas?
3ª ¿Por qué prohíbe que se publiquen los SMS que envió el 13-M?

Justo entonces suena la sirena del recreo. ZP dice a los niños que continuarán después. Cuando acaba el recreo ZP pregunta:

- ¿Por dónde íbamos? ¡Ah!, es verdad, por el turno de preguntas. ¿Alguien quiere preguntarme algo?

Otro niño levanta la mano. ZP le pregunta:

- ¿Cómo te llamas?
- Manolito
- ¿Y cuál es tu pregunta Manolito?
- Tengo 5 preguntas:

1ª ¿Por qué España tiene la cantidad de parados que tiene?
2ª ¿Cree usted que sería presidente si no hubiese habido bombas?
3ª ¿Por qué prohíbe que se publiquen los SMS que envió el 13-M? 
4ª ¿Por qué la sirena del recreo sonó 20 minutos antes?
5ª ¿Dónde está Luisito?


----------



## kokaine (14 Abr 2010)

Chiste bueno, yo me he calentado con mi teoría y he abierto un corto en Ex50 en 2840.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> chiste bueno, yo me he calentado con mi teoría y he abierto un corto en ex50 en 2840.



eur/usd = 1,3666
Y subiendo.


----------



## Mendrugo (14 Abr 2010)

*Fin del rebote*

Para S&P contado 1200-1220 fin del rebote.
Ja ja, me encanta el optimismo por doquier.Para luego ::


----------



## kokaine (14 Abr 2010)

Contado subidón de ultima hora pero los futuros sin inmutarse.

De todas formas, el EUr no anda un poco loco hoy?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Contado subidón de ultima hora pero los futuros sin inmutarse.
> 
> De todas formas, el EUr no anda un poco loco hoy?



Sí, la verdad. Menudos bandazos.


----------



## kokaine (14 Abr 2010)

Ale, contado cerrado, mis cortos en SAN en verde y bajón del stoxx.


Me gusta que los planes salgan bien.


Edit: A falta de lo que diga la MulderMachine, me parece que en robasta han soltado un buen papelón. (lo digo por intuición viendo las posiciones de venta-compra) .Dios (digo Mulder) dirá.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bastante alto, el saldo diario ha quedado fuertemente postivo y parece que han estado muy activos:

- Han comprado fuertemente hasta las 9:30.
- Han vendido de 9:30 a 10:30.
- A partir de ahí han estado mareando, pero han ido vendiendo poco a poco.
- Poco antes de las 17 se han puesto a comprar fuertemente.
- En subasta han vendido un par de paquetes minúsculos (he tenido que filtrar)

A pesar del movimiento en subasta, parece que no esperen gap a la baja para mañana, teniendo en cuenta lo que han acumulado hoy. Han comprado mucho, muchísimo, apenas se han deshecho de una parte de la carga durante la mañana y en la última media hora se han puesto a comprar de nuevo muy fuerte.

Con este panorama no creo que esperen bajadas para mañana ni gap a la baja.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Abr 2010)

y al terce dia plusvalizo, digo resucito 8:

3 dias hago mañana comprado en santander, maldito lateral, ni me saltan stop ni puedo ganar, un muermo hoyga 

Dios quiera y Mulder me lo confirme que mañana suban de una santa vez.......... eso deduzco de las compras de los leones de hoy ienso:


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y al terce dia plusvalizo, digo resucito 8:
> 
> 3 dias hago mañana comprado en santander, maldito lateral, ni me saltan stop ni puedo ganar, un muermo hoyga
> 
> Dios quiera y Mulder me lo confirme que mañana suban de una santa vez.......... eso deduzco de las compras de los leones de hoy ienso:



En el SAN los últimos movimientos del día han sido de compra, aunque en subasta han vendido, pero eso por mi experiencia significa que mañana suben.

En la mayoría de valores del Ibex (por no decir todos) suelen hacer lo contrario al dia siguiente de lo que hacen en subasta, salvo en casos muy raros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En el SAN los últimos movimientos del día han sido de compra, aunque en subasta han vendido, pero eso por mi experiencia significa que mañana suben.
> 
> En la mayoría de valores del Ibex (por no decir todos) suelen hacer lo contrario al dia siguiente de lo que hacen en subasta, salvo en casos muy raros.



I hope so


----------



## kokaine (14 Abr 2010)

Pues eso he visto yo en el SAN en subasta, ventas. Por eso pensé que esperaban que baje.

Hay que ver que cosas pasan en Hispanistan.


----------



## pollastre (14 Abr 2010)

Pues los leoncios no sé, pero el Tristón, que hoy soy yo, ha pasado de cerrar el día de hoy con saldo ligeramente ganador, a ligeramente perdedor, por ser un melón y entrar en la robasta a pesar de la debilidad manifiesta de las señales que me proporcionaba mi sistema.

En fin, nada por lo que tirarse de los pelos, pérdidas ligeras, pero me jode más por cuanto éstas eran ganacias ligeras antes.

oink oink !


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues los leoncios no sé, pero el Tristón, que hoy soy yo, ha pasado de cerrar el día de hoy con saldo ligeramente ganador, a ligeramente perdedor, por ser un melón y entrar en la robasta a pesar de la debilidad manifiesta de las señales que me proporcionaba mi sistema.
> 
> En fin, nada por lo que tirarse de los pelos, pérdidas ligeras, pero me jode más por cuanto éstas eran ganacias ligeras antes.
> 
> oink oink !



¿largo o corto?


----------



## kokaine (14 Abr 2010)

Que indica el subidon del S&P que anda ya por 1207 y los fut del stox sin inmutarse??


----------



## pollastre (14 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿largo o corto?



Metí largo en 11,495, sobre las 17:00 más o menos; si sólo hubiera sido por las señales de mi sistema no lo hubiera hecho (eran demasiado débiles). 

Sin embargo, consideré que la robasta (habitualmente compradora, y hoy tenía pinta en mi opinión) podría apoyar ("reforzar") a unas señales débiles, y dar un pequeño tramo de subida por encima de 11500. El objetivo era 11515, nada ambicioso.

Por fortuna, mi disciplina monetaria es inquebrantable, y sólo quería asumir unas máximas pérdidas diarias de X €. 
Así que puse el stop bajito, para respetar mis reglas. Sabía que corría el riesgo de saltarlo con los swings que se estaban viendo en el final de jornada, como así ocurrió al final.

Y digo por fortuna, porque prefiero tener un día perdedor entre seis buenos, que jugarmela a mi arrogancia y arruinar una primera mitad de mes estupenda. He palmado pasta hoy, pero estoy orgulloso de mi operativa.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2010)

el sp sigue con super-diesel


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el sp sigue con super-diesel



El Stoxx parece despertar un poco de su letargo.


----------



## tonuel (14 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hamijo, en estos momentos es cuando más dinero puede hacerse, estamos al final de una tendencia alcista, hay y habrán movimientos muy bruscos en medio de laterales.
> 
> Hay que estar dentro y hay que estar largo.
> 
> edito: y además los techos por arriba los tenemos muy definidos, la cuestión en este momento está bastante clara.



Cuando cambie la tendencia avíseme... tengo unas cuentas pendientes...







Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Abr 2010)

Luca has visto esto?

Dynegy Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2010)

Madre mía como le haya pillado a alguien corto con este chorreo de subida


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2010)

El S&P está desmadradado. 

Apuntad en la lista VIP de Cáritas al gurú que iba corto esta tarde.






:XX:


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía como le haya pillado a alguien corto con este chorreo de subida



[autobombo mode: ON]

a mis clientes no 

[autobombo mode: OFF]


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2010)

Pepon aprueba la jornada de hoy


----------



## alvarojc (14 Abr 2010)

hola buenas noches!!!!
por fin tengo un poco de tiempo para comentar, que por temas de trabajo llevo una semana sin tiempo para nada referente a bolsa.... la miraba de reojo de vez en cuando y os leia en la intimidad. eso si, por las noches he estado estudiando el libro de J. J. Murphy...........Madre, que cosa más interesante y que bien explicado que está. Aún me queda mucho, voy a empezar el capítulo 13, pero me esta gustando mucho.

bueno, después de un tiempo sin operar y perder la oportunidad de aprovechar la jugosa subida de esto días de atras :babao de haber palmado un monton, nunca lo sabré:: ) hoy he comprado unas SAN a 10'70. Mañana tampoco podré mirar como se desarrolla la jornada, al menos hasta que pase la hora de cierre, así que estaré comprado hasta el viernes y veremos como se desarrolla el día.

bueno, me voy a seguir estudiando un poco.... hasta el viernes y dejadme alguna plusvalía para mí también, no las acaparéis todas :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Metí largo en 11,495, sobre las 17:00 más o menos; si sólo hubiera sido por las señales de mi sistema no lo hubiera hecho (eran demasiado débiles).
> 
> Sin embargo, consideré que la robasta (habitualmente compradora, y hoy tenía pinta en mi opinión) podría apoyar ("reforzar") a unas señales débiles, y dar un pequeño tramo de subida por encima de 11500. El objetivo era 11515, nada ambicioso.
> 
> ...



Sabia decision esa de respetar los stops, jode mucho cuando saltan pero si te cubren de una hecatombe resultan la mar de agradecidos 

Ardo en deseos de que abra la bolsa mañana para ver a cuanto ascienden mis plusvis en forma de tormenta perfecta en las acciones del santander que me he quedado compradas.

Gracias a Dios no me saltaron stops ni pude vender con pequeñas plusvis........ casi me obliga el mercado a ganar mas  , bueno eso y un pajarito que me dijo que no me pusiera nervioso y que mantuviera


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Abr 2010)

el pajarito de Mulder? uy...... perdona, un pajarito "llamado" Mulder????


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

> Ardo en deseos de que abra la bolsa mañana para ver a cuanto ascienden mis plusvis en forma de tormenta perfecta en las acciones del santander que me he quedado compradas.



Ojo con la "tormenta perfecta" esa, no te fíes un carajo... a ver si en vez de fina lluvia de plusvies, va a caer granizo de loser y te da un peñascazo en la cabeza ::::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Abr 2010)

pues en principio mis GAS bajando....... esto es una m...........


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!



pollastre dijo:


> Ojo con la "tormenta perfecta" esa, no te fíes un carajo... a ver si en vez de fina lluvia de plusvies, va a caer granizo de loser y te da un peñascazo en la cabeza ::::::



De momento la previsión se ha cumplido, pero creo que el amigo zuloman aun no nada en plusvalías del todo.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

Parece que nos ha dado por ir a cerrar gaps de apertura.


----------



## pyn (15 Abr 2010)

Para lo peponiano que se puso el sp, el ibex está de lo más anoréxico, sigue en los mismos niveles de ayer, en el mismo lateral 11540-11480.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Para lo peponiano que se puso el sp, el ibex está de lo más anoréxico, sigue en los mismos niveles de ayer, en el mismo lateral 11540-11480.



Yo creo que el Ibex va a explotar dentro de poco, pero lo están haciendo largo y pesado para desmoralizar al gacelerío.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Abr 2010)

¿En qué se parecen el Ibex y el Betis? 



En que en los dos se escucha "Shhhh, shhh, que viene, que viene" y ambos van de verde.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que el Ibex va a explotar dentro de poco, pero lo están haciendo largo y pesado para desmoralizar al gacelerío.



Buenos días,

¿Explotar p'arriba o explotar p'abajo?


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿Explotar p'arriba o explotar p'abajo?



Para arriba, pero solo de cara a vencimiento.


----------



## pyn (15 Abr 2010)

Figura del martillo con fuerte caracter alcista en el ibex 30'.


----------



## twetter (15 Abr 2010)

leyendo los ultimos comentarios, ahora si que lo tengo claro...
Esto va pa`bajo¡¡¡
saludos,
twetter


----------



## rosonero (15 Abr 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

Hoy el DAX es una montaña rusa, lo creía más serio, aunque ahora parece que hemos iniciado la travesía de un aburrido lateral. :|


----------



## rosonero (15 Abr 2010)

twetter dijo:


> leyendo los ultimos comentarios, ahora si que lo tengo claro...
> Esto va pa`bajo¡¡¡
> saludos,
> twetter




Esto va por barrios, o mejor dicho, por foros  En otros foros hay casi unanimidad en que nos vamos a visitar, ya!, los 11400 o hasta 11200 :8:


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Esto va por barrios, o mejor dicho, por foros  En otros foros hay casi unanimidad en que nos vamos a visitar, ya!, los 11400 o hasta 11200 :8:



Aunque los índices europeos no estén siguiendo al S&P y esté aun candente el tema griego creo que aun tenemos margen para subir un poco más, especialmente el Ibex, al Stoxx también lo veo más arriba de donde está ahora mismo.

Incluso creo que el S&P podría pasar al alza su techo en 1226, aunque sea por un tiempo limitado, pero primero que llegue y ya veremos.


----------



## rosonero (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque los índices europeos no estén siguiendo al S&P y esté aun candente el tema griego creo que aun tenemos margen para subir un poco más, especialmente el Ibex, al Stoxx también lo veo más arriba de donde está ahora mismo.
> 
> Incluso creo que el S&P podría pasar al alza su techo en 1226, aunque sea por un tiempo limitado, pero primero que llegue y ya veremos.



Leo por otros lares que el vencimiento lo podrían querer bajista :8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Esto va por barrios, o mejor dicho, por foros  En otros foros hay casi unanimidad en que nos vamos a visitar, ya!, los 11400 o hasta 11200 :8:



No lo veo perdiendo los 11.400. Yo tengo órdenes de compra en 11.415 que fue el mínimo del lunes. Espero que llegue :rolleye:

En el EX esperando en 2.928


----------



## carvil (15 Abr 2010)

Buenos dias 


Pasaba a saludar a la gente del hilo. En este momento tengo bastante trabajo :: y no puedo casi postear. 

Los objetivos en SP 500 para los siguientes dias dependen del cierre de mañana en OpEx.

Mulder gracias por la invitación para participar en la casa, pero ahora mismo no dispongo casi de tiempo. Probablemente más adelante sea posible.

He leído que te has embarcado en un nuevo proyecto. Mucha suerte 

Que tengan un feliz trading y muchas plusvalías :


Salu2


----------



## twetter (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque los índices europeos no estén siguiendo al S&P y esté aun candente el tema griego creo que aun tenemos margen para subir un poco más, especialmente el Ibex, al Stoxx también lo veo más arriba de donde está ahora mismo.
> 
> Incluso creo que el S&P podría pasar al alza su techo en 1226, aunque sea por un tiempo limitado, pero primero que llegue y ya veremos.



a las 11:18 perdiendo casi 90, hoy puede ser el gran dia, justo cuando todos estaban confiados.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

twetter dijo:


> a las 11:18 perdiendo casi 90, hoy puede ser el gran dia, justo cuando todos estaban confiados.



Ánimo, ponte corto, yo creo que esto es un bear trap.


----------



## Mendrugo (15 Abr 2010)

::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

vaya varapalo me estan metiendo en mis santander 

¿ no tocaba hoy subir ??????? qu coño esta pasando aqui xd :: ::


----------



## Mendrugo (15 Abr 2010)

Primera parada en ibex en los entornos del 11.400:XX:


----------



## Mendrugo (15 Abr 2010)

........ y Santander en los entornos del 10.60


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya varapalo me estan metiendo en mis santander
> 
> ¿ no tocaba hoy subir ??????? qu coño esta pasando aqui xd :: ::



A mi también me están dando a base de bien, esto no era lo que estaba previsto para hoy


----------



## fmc (15 Abr 2010)

¿Ésto se refiere a aviones o a bancos? ..... yo con este cárpatos me pierdo ienso:



> Caos aéreo [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> La ceniza volcánica que sale de Islandia parece que va a obligar a cerrar todos los aeropuertos de Reino Unido


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

A SOS si que le están dando y le darán... la van a dejar "en su punto" 

XD


----------



## @@strom (15 Abr 2010)

Credit default swap sube de 433,5 a 454,8 nada menos...y este nivel es un disparate...se descuenta abierta riesgo de default a pesar de las declaraciones de los políticos

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Parece que la cosa se va a poner interesante en breve.


----------



## twetter (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ánimo, ponte corto, yo creo que esto es un bear trap.



ya estoy desde hace unos dias, veremos que pasa


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

Tiene pinta de bear trap


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi también me están dando a base de bien, esto no era lo que estaba previsto para hoy



nos mantenemos impasible ¿no? :

espero no atragantarme :: :: :: ::


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> nos mantenemos impasible ¿no? :
> 
> espero no atragantarme :: :: :: ::



Yo de momento me mantengo, parece que ya empezamos a rebotar, pero falta confirmarlo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Abr 2010)

Agoreros de vuelta a vuestros agujeros


----------



## fmc (15 Abr 2010)

ojo, que el euro sigue por el mismo camino ienso:


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ojo, que el euro sigue por el mismo camino ienso:



Ultimamente al eurusd no le veo mucha correlación con las bolsas, tiene algo pero no es una correlación muy estricta.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Agoreros de vuelta a vuestros agujeros



El sentimiento de este hilo es bajista, sin duda, nos gusta lo dramático y lo más catastrófista (pasa parecido a ver la tele). 

Es lo que hay


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

De momento el rebote se está confirmando, pero hay que seguir alerta.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El sentimiento de este hilo es bajista, sin duda, nos gusta lo dramático y lo más catastrófista (pasa parecido a ver la tele).
> 
> Es lo que hay



Es un reflejo del resto de lo que hay por el foro: catastrofismo, madmaxismo, etc.

Aunque con relación a nuestro pais creo que algo de cierto si que hay, pero no hasta donde muchos lo están viendo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Abr 2010)

Aquí se trata de ganar dinero largo o corto, no de convencer a nadie de nada.

Mis entradas ya las he puesto:
Largos EX 2.928
Largos IBEX 11.415

Ahora, a disfrutar las plusvalías


----------



## Efren (15 Abr 2010)

Ha durado poco el guano.

Lo que se ve por forocoches...

El iPad ya imprime - ForoCoches


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

Parece que ya recuperamos a buen ritmo y el miedo va pasando página.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que ya recuperamos a buen ritmo y* el miedo va pasando página*.



sera SU miedo hoyja , el mio se incrementa segun se acerca la hora de los yankis........ esta claro que cuando abran se va a definir el chulibex, lo malo es saber hacia donde y hasta cuando :


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> sera SU miedo hoyja , el mio se incrementa segun se acerca la hora de los yankis........ esta claro que cuando abran se va a definir el chulibex, lo malo es saber hacia donde y hasta cuando :



Los gringos está muy alcistas, los perroflautas somos los europeos que no nos dejan en paz con el tema griego y todos los dias sale algo. No creo que hoy el S&P baje habiendo cerrado ayer por encima de 1200, parecen decididos a seguir suebiendo hasta que toquen su resistencia mayor en 1226.


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> *sera SU miedo* hoyja , el mio se incrementa segun se acerca la hora de los yankis........ esta claro que cuando abran se va a definir el chulibex, lo malo es saber hacia donde y hasta cuando :



Tienes miedo, Zulomannnn? dónde estás zuloman? sal, ratita! ::::::

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1P0vABnReY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tienes miedo, Zulomannnn? dónde estás zuloman? sal, ratita! ::::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1P0vABnReY[/YOUTUBE]



como no iba a tenerlo hoyja mire ustec , un par de dias en verde..... grandes esperanzas por el cierre de los yonkis ayer .......... y minusvalias 

espero que esto no vaya a peor , estoy sin stop y a pecho descubierto.... me se de un pajarito que se va a llvar un regalito si esto no remonta


----------



## twetter (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> como no iba a tenerlo hoyja mire ustec , un par de dias en verde..... grandes esperanzas por el cierre de los yonkis ayer .......... y minusvalias



pero hombre, no se que os esperabais, si esta claro que todo (incluyendo la bolsa) esta manipulado, no hay mas que darse una vuelta por la calle. 

Con ese escenario como esperabais subidas??? puntuales puede, pero al final acabara cayendo


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

twetter dijo:


> pero hombre, no se que os esperabais, si esta claro que todo (incluyendo la bolsa) esta manipulado, no hay mas que darse una vuelta por la calle.
> 
> Con ese escenario como esperabais subidas??? puntuales puede, pero al final acabara cayendo



¿Y con esos argumentos como se explica lo que hizo el S&P ayer?


----------



## twetter (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Y con esos argumentos como se explica lo que hizo el S&P ayer?



joer, Mulder y me lo preguntas tu??? que te tengo por persona versada en bolsa.

Todo el mundo sabe que las bolsas estan manipuladas conteniendo la rotura de la presa con la pasta de la maquinita, pero que antes o despues se vendra abajo es de cajon.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

twetter dijo:


> joer, Mulder y me lo preguntas tu??? que te tengo por persona versada en bolsa.
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que las bolsas estan manipuladas conteniendo la rotura de la presa con la pasta de la maquinita, pero que *antes o despues se vendra abajo* es de cajon.



en eso creo que todo el foro esta de acuerdo, en lo que discrepamos es en el cuando .................... xd que no sea hoy estando yo comprado :


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> en eso creo que todo el foro esta de acuerdo, en lo que discrepamos es en el cuando .................... xd que no sea hoy estando yo comprado :



Bueno, en lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es en que este mes de Abril está siendo mucho más difícil de operar que el mes pasado. 

Se nota en mi porcentaje de plusvies (manifiestamente menores que el mes pasado a día 15 de los presentes) y en las dificultades que tengo para sacar adelante buenas operaciones (estos días las sudo mucho más que el mes pasado).

He estado examinando mis "diarios de operaciones" del mes pasado y comparandolos con este mes, y veo con claridad meridiana que está el churribex mucho más revuelto (y menos técnico, por ende) que el mes pasado. 

En definitiva, un mes para tener cuidadín.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, en lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es en que este mes de Abril está siendo mucho más difícil de operar que el mes pasado.
> 
> Se nota en mi porcentaje de plusvies (manifiestamente menores que el mes pasado a día 15 de los presentes) y en las dificultades que tengo para sacar adelante buenas operaciones (estos días las sudo mucho más que el mes pasado).
> 
> ...



justo al reves me pasa a mi hoyja...... siguiendo la muldermachine me iba de puturru de fua ........ hasta que compre san en medio de este lateral :

A lo mejor es una prueba de nuestro Dios bolsistico/forero para comprobar el grado de nuestra fe  ...... espero no tener que acabar blasfemando


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> justo al reves me pasa a mi hoyja...... siguiendo la muldermachine me iba de puturru de fua ........ hasta que compre san en medio de este lateral :
> 
> A lo mejor es una prueba de nuestro Dios bolsistico/forero para comprobar el grado de nuestra fe  ...... espero no tener que acabar blasfemando



Aquí los únicos que ponen nuestra fe a prueba constantemente son los leoncios


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, en lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es en que este mes de Abril está siendo mucho más difícil de operar que el mes pasado.
> 
> Se nota en mi porcentaje de plusvies (manifiestamente menores que el mes pasado a día 15 de los presentes) y en las dificultades que tengo para sacar adelante buenas operaciones (estos días las sudo mucho más que el mes pasado).
> 
> ...



Pues a mi este mes no me está yendo mal con mi operativa, aunque de momento no puedo decir que sea mi mejor mes, pero al menos estoy consiguiendo plusvalías, de momento.

Marzo acabó fatal para mi.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi este mes no me está yendo mal con mi operativa, aunque de momento no puedo decir que sea mi mejor mes, pero al menos estoy consiguiendo plusvalías, de momento.
> 
> *Marzo acabó fatal para mi.*



Seria por no hacerle caso a la muldermachine  , que yo recuerde en Marzo las clavabas...... me suena a eso de haz lo que digo y no lo que hago


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi este mes no me está yendo mal con mi operativa, aunque de momento no puedo decir que sea mi mejor mes, pero al menos estoy consiguiendo plusvalías, de momento.
> 
> Marzo acabó fatal para mi.




Yo de momento sigo en verde este mes, pero menos que lo "verde" que iba el mes pasado en este mismo día, quiero decir.

Cuando los mercados dejan de ser técnicos y se vuelven fundamentales (hasta los cojones del affaire heleno ya, hoyga) es entonces cuando nuestros métodos y sistemas comienzan a tener "problemillas".


----------



## carloszorro (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi este mes no me está yendo mal con mi operativa, aunque de momento no puedo decir que sea mi mejor mes, pero al menos estoy consiguiendo plusvalías, de momento.
> 
> Marzo acabó fatal para mi.



La luna nueva podría se alcista para el dólar, lo pregunto por el tema de cambio de tendencias en las fases lunares, saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

no se mueve ni una gota de aire ni en el ibex ni en el foro 

todos expectantes a los datos de EEUU :cook: :cook: :cook: los mercados tardaran poco en jodernos a unos y beneficiar a otros 8:

Venga no seais cobardes , cantar vuestras posiciones. La mia santander compradop hace dos dias en 10,785 de momento :: :: :: ::


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Seria por no hacerle caso a la muldermachine  , que yo recuerde en Marzo las clavabas...... me suena a eso de haz lo que digo y no lo que hago



La razón fue por meterme en acciones del Ibex, tuve dos malísimas de ese índice, el resto no fue mal, aunque tampoco contrarrestaron las pérdidas del todo, aunque con una del Ibex empecé bien y acabé mal por no salirme donde decía mi sistema.

Este mes solo voy con futuros y alguna acción del Stoxx, precisamente porque donde lo clavo es ahí.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La razón fue por meterme en acciones del Ibex, tuve dos malísimas de ese índice, el resto no fue mal, aunque tampoco contrarrestaron las pérdidas del todo, aunque con una del Ibex *empecé bien y acabé mal por no salirme donde decía mi sistema.*
> 
> Este mes solo voy con futuros y alguna acción del Stoxx, precisamente porque donde lo clavo es ahí.



jejjejeje , lo dicho, quien osa contradecir a la muldermachine paga con sangre y perdidas su error, incluso el profeta


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no se mueve ni una gota de aire ni en el ibex ni en el foro
> 
> todos expectantes a los datos de EEUU :cook: :cook: :cook: los mercados tardaran poco en jodernos a unos y beneficiar a otros 8:
> 
> Venga no seais cobardes , cantar vuestras posiciones. La mia santander compradop hace dos dias en 10,785 de momento :: :: :: ::



Yo voy largo en 11405, apuesto por una vuelta al entorno de los 15K en la previa de la robasta, de cara a los vencimientos de mañana.

Muy hábil la bajada osezna hasta 11,380 , pero no cuela... antes del "big crunch" todavía hay algo de zumo alcista que exprimir, y seguirán intentándolo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo voy largo en 11405, apuesto por una vuelta al entorno de los 15K en la previa de la robasta, de cara a los vencimientos de mañana.
> 
> Muy hábil la bajada osezna hasta 11,380 , pero no cuela... antes del "big crunch" todavía hay algo de zumo alcista que exprimir, y seguirán intentándolo.



la gacelilla que suscribe aguanto agazapada........ eso si , con mucho miedo  al final no han conseguido engañarme :: pero han estado a punto.


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

Gap a la baja en apertura WS y castañazo en el índice patrio. Si es que no pué sé....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

vaya meneos le estan dando al arbol ::


casi me tiran de la rama los muy cabrones :: :: ::


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

Los datos de paro han salido malos, hemos tenido un pequeño gap a la baja por ello, pero enseguida han salido rumores de Grecia favorables a las bolsas.

Esta claro que buscan marearnos y meternos un miedo bajista que no existe, yo voy a seguir dentro, por otra parte no he perdido nada.

edito: Parece que el indice NY de la FED ha salido mucho mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

parece que los leones se dan por satisfechos con la carne de gacela obtenida hasta ahora 

ala, que quiero mis plusvis por valiente a la voz de YA ::

Que miedo hacen pasar los muy cabrones :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

Era inaudito que consintiesen llegar al vencimiento por debajo de 11,400 . Este mes no, al menos. Para mí el día de hoy estaba muy claro... aguantar fuera del mercado hasta un precio lo suficientemente bajo, meter largos y clavar los cuernos en el suelo hasta que pase la tormenta.

Para los valientes, se sugiere aguantar hasta la robasta. Es posible que quieran incluso superar los 11K5 de cara a vencimientos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Abr 2010)

Hoy vuelvo a cenar en casa, quién de entre los gurús que iban cortos quiere mi cupón de Cáritas¿?


----------



## Taxidermista (15 Abr 2010)

Pregunta ingenua: entrariais en corto en alguna de las inmobiliarias españolas después del repunte fantasmagórico que han tenido?


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Pregunta ingenua: entrariais en corto en alguna de las inmobiliarias españolas después del repunte fantasmagórico que han tenido?



Solo cuando sea el momento adecuado y este no es el momento aun.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo cuando sea el momento adecuado y este no es el momento aun.



Opino igual

Hasta incluso en el resto de europa está repuntando algo el sector. Sería peligroso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Abr 2010)

OHL en 23,5 y CRI en 3,94. Cuando esto se vaya abajo la ostia va a ser de padre y señor nuestro


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hoy vuelvo a cenar en casa, quién de entre los gurús que iban cortos quiere mi cupón de Cáritas¿?



Espera que la tarde se va a poner de un color pepón intenso


----------



## fmc (15 Abr 2010)

¿Se sabe algo de gugel? ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2010)

euro R.I.P.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Abr 2010)

Zuloman, yo voy como tú, largo en Gas y ........ en Sol, esta última con mucha vergüenza............


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

dan aliento pero tampoco lo ponen en verde ......... traducido a MI situacion aminoro perdidas pero no gano ni un pavo hoyja ::


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Espera que la tarde se va a poner de un color pepón intenso



A ver si hoy los europeos no están tan perezosos como ayer, que parece mentira lo perrofláuticos que estamos.


----------



## fmc (15 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> euro R.I.P.



mande? :


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A ver si hoy los europeos no están tan perezosos como ayer, que parece mentira lo perrofláuticos que estamos.



Sobre todo Alemania que no despega


----------



## kokaine (15 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes. llego del curro y me veo mis SAN en verde (entre corto), al final este mini-guano lo acerté.

Creo q los vencimientos de mañana no querían que fueran tan altos por las posiciones call/put que andan cerca de máximos históricos. Posiblemente después de vencimientos llegue el siguiente tramo alcista.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Buenas tardes. llego del curro y me veo mis SAN en verde (entre corto), al final este mini-guano lo acerté.
> 
> Creo q los vencimientos de mañana no querían que fueran tan altos por las posiciones call/put que andan cerca de máximos históricos. Posiblemente después de vencimientos llegue el siguiente tramo alcista.



cierra esos cortos cuanto antes, que me toca ganar a mi hoyja ::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> mande? :



Se ha dado un buen batacazo hoy y no levanta cabeza...


----------



## fmc (15 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se ha dado un buen batacazo hoy y no levanta cabeza...



Ah, vale, ya se había comentado el batacazo y pensaba que había alguna noticia más


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Ah, vale, ya se había comentado el batacazo y pensaba que había alguna noticia más



Es que yo acabo de llegar a casa, y estoy uptdating.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Abr 2010)

Bueno criteria ya está casi a 4€... iré preparando algo de dinero para darle.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

no se acaba de definir el chulibex


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

Ha sido tocar los 1210 y el dax se ha disparado


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

Citi intentando superar los 5 usd

Citigroup Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

Parece que ya empezamos a despertar de una vez....que paciencia hay que tener con esta gente...


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

fuacaaa... 10,500 en el contado para el previo robasta, clavado, hoygan.

Hoy, la pollastremachine come caviar (avruga, de arenque por supuesto... nada de esturión, que aún no nos da para eso). 

Mañana, Dios dirá.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> fuacaaa... 10,500 en el contado para el previo robasta, clavado, hoygan.
> 
> Hoy,* la pollastremachine* come caviar (avruga, de arenque por supuesto... nada de esturión, que aún no nos da para eso).
> 
> Mañana, Dios dirá.



einnggggggggg ¿ quien le ha concedido ese titulo a ustec? lo de la muldermachine es invento mio y exijo derechos de autor por la nomenclatura :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Abr 2010)

El Ibex por encima de 11.500, el EX superando los 2.940.

afk........ no es lo que parece


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> einnggggggggg ¿ quien le ha concedido ese titulo a ustec? lo de la muldermachine es invento mio y exijo derechos de autor por la nomenclatura :no:




¿Derechos de autor? Ya está Ustec como la SGAE, en versión gacela! ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Abr 2010)

Yo no opero con IgMarkets, pero se acaban de cascar un spike de -150 puntos en el ibex, lo siento por los que trabajen con ellos y fueran largos y con SL lejano... 

Saludos...


----------



## fmc (15 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no opero con IgMarkets, pero se acaban de cascar un spike de -150 puntos en el ibex, lo siento por los que trabajen con ellos y fueran largos y con SL lejano...
> 
> Saludos...



joder ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Abr 2010)

Muy importante la zona 1149x, fibo38,2% desde los máximos de ayer a los mínimos de hoy...

Saludos....


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no opero con IgMarkets, pero se acaban de cascar un spike de -150 puntos en el ibex, lo siento por los que trabajen con ellos y fueran largos y con SL lejano...
> 
> Saludos...



Honestamente... esas cosas deberían poder ser denunciables.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no opero con IgMarkets, pero se acaban de cascar un spike de -150 puntos en el ibex, lo siento por los que trabajen con ellos y fueran largos y con SL lejano...
> 
> Saludos...



Y lo peor es que no es denunciable.


----------



## benbelin (15 Abr 2010)

que paciencia hay que tener,

Llevo largo desde el martes y estoy empezando a pensar que mientras no cierre la posicion me voy a poner en rojo aunque sea un rato todos los dias...

STOP en 2870 haber donde me lleva y mental en 2900


----------



## fmc (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente... esas cosas deberían poder ser denunciables.



A mí lo que me dan ganas es de abrir una cuenta y tener siempre una orden de compra 150 puntos por debajo y otra de venta 150 por encima... por seguirles el juego más que nada


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

que cabrones en el chulibex xd 

No acaban de romper, me quieren tener en tension hasta la robasta 8:

Pues si aguante mientras guaneaban no me van a echar ahora :no:

edito: vamos joder arribaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

¿alguien quiere un corto?, están crujientitos


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> A mí lo que me dan ganas es de abrir una cuenta y tener siempre una orden de compra 150 puntos por debajo y otra de venta 150 por encima... por seguirles el juego más que nada



Si esto es verdad (y desde luego LCASC tiene suficiente solera en este foro como para que siquiera me atreva a dudar de su palabra) debo manifestar que estoy perplejo con esa gente.

Desde una mentalidad estrictamente empresarial, tras 10+ años de estar en la calle batiéndome el cobre, yo es que todavía hay empresarios a los que no comprendo.

Acaso no les basta con tener montado un chiringuito de puta madre, como es un broker online, que sólo con los spreads inducidos en los CFDs ya ganan una pasta, sin perjuicio del resultado de la operación (pérdidas o ganancias) para la gacela. Negocio seguro y duradero.

Pues no, los chavalitos tienen que meter spikes de +-150 puntos... casi nada, vamos. Como si eso no cantara.

Joder, el día que yo vea algo remotamente similar a eso, mi broker ya me ha visto el pelo, vamos. Es que esa misma noche le estoy retirando los fondos.


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

Yo estoy fuera por hoy, y con buenas plusvies. No me cuadra el que hayan superado tan abiertamente los 10,500. Tened precaución, hamijos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Si esto es verdad (y desde luego LCASC tiene suficiente solera en este foro como para que siquiera me atreva a dudar de su palabra) debo manifestar que estoy perplejo con esa gente.
> 
> Desde una mentalidad estrictamente empresarial, tras 10+ años de estar en la calle batiéndome el cobre, yo es que todavía hay empresarios a los que no comprendo.
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo quiere ganar más dinero y si ese dinero puede hacerse, por ejemplo, reportando a leoncios más grandes la mayor parte de las posiciones abiertas en ese mismo broker, por poner un ejemplo....

O jugando al peligro con el gacelerío, en fin, todo lo que te dije de los mercados paralelos durante estas semanas va por este tipo de cosas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

me acabo de poner en verde


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Si esto es verdad (y desde luego LCASC tiene suficiente solera en este foro como para que siquiera me atreva a dudar de su palabra) debo manifestar que estoy perplejo con esa gente.
> 
> Desde una mentalidad estrictamente empresarial, tras 10+ años de estar en la calle batiéndome el cobre, yo es que todavía hay empresarios a los que no comprendo.
> 
> ...



Te lo resumo con una foto.

Empresario patrio y referente.







Esta noche unos cuantos cabro** cenarán langosta y se iran de lagartas por ahí a costa de meter spikes.


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Todo el mundo quiere ganar más dinero y si ese dinero puede hacerse, por ejemplo, reportando a leoncios más grandes la mayor parte de las posiciones abiertas en ese mismo broker, por poner un ejemplo....
> 
> O jugando al peligro con el gacelerío, en fin, todo lo que te dije de los mercados paralelos durante estas semanas va por este tipo de cosas.



Y dime pues, Mulder... no te dan ganas de hacer como yo y largarte a un broker extranjero?

Una cuenta de €10K, ni se van a preocupar en saltartela. Pero qué pasa si evolucionas y quieres subir de regional preferente a tercera división... confiarías, digamos, €100K a un broker patrio, sabiendo como sabemos lo que se cuece?

Siempre he pensado que para operar con justicia en un mercado, mejor cogerse un broker lo más lejos (geográficamente) posible de ese mercado... a menos intereses en liza, menos inclinado se sentirá el broker a "ayudar" a los leoncios locales.


----------



## fmc (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me acabo de poner en verde



cuidado, que va a por los leoncios


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y dime pues, Mulder... no te dan ganas de hacer como yo y largarte a un broker extranjero?
> 
> Una cuenta de €10K, ni se van a preocupar en saltartela. Pero qué pasa si evolucionas y quieres subir de regional preferente a tercera división... confiarías, digamos, €100K a un broker patrio, sabiendo como sabemos lo que se cuece?
> 
> Siempre he pensado que para operar con justicia en un mercado, mejor cogerse un broker lo más lejos (geográficamente) posible de ese mercado... a menos intereses en liza, menos inclinado se sentirá el broker a "ayudar" a los leoncios locales.



Mi broker de momento no me ha demostrado ningún grado de indecencia, por eso sigo con el y es patrio. IGMarkets, por cierto, es un broker británico aunque tengan chiringuito aquí en España.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> cuidado, que va a por los leoncios



como minimo tendran que devolverme lo que me han intentado robar, y que den gracias que no soy hacienda, sino pediria el triple de lo defraudado


----------



## kokaine (15 Abr 2010)

Al final he chapado los cortos con ligeras perdidas; eso me pasa por ir contra-tendencia foril. 

Mulder, creo q tu operas con interdin. Nunca te ha pasado??
Pq ami hace tiempo me jodio un futuro del stoxx, me hizo una venta por SL y repasando ese punto no lo toco ni de coña (a esa hora claro).

Es la unica pega que he tenido con ellos.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi broker de momento no me ha demostrado ningún grado de indecencia, por eso sigo con el y es patrio. IGMarkets, por cierto, es un broker británico aunque tengan chiringuito aquí en España.



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Lo de IG Markets y sus famosos spikes de 150 puntos ya lo comenté hace un par de días, casualidades de la vida...

De Intendin, Renta4 nunca he visto ningún rumor de esos...

Luca, a las CRI le han metido algo vía rectal, porque no veas como suben las mamonas, tenía un resto de corto en Cri en 3.79 y las vendí ayer porque me iban violando... eso si, ayer, la subieron dos agencias que al menos una ya está vendiendo parte del paquetón que compraron.

Ahora mismo solo mantengo una posición en Iberia.

Kokaine, eso también le paso hace tiempo a... no recuerdo el nick xD y cogió un mosqueo de tres pares, pero al parecer si que lo toco, o no.. no recuerdo como acabo la cosa en interdin.

ED: Percebo u algo así


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

La semana que viene voy a una charla de RT4, donde intervendrá Juan Carlos Ureta -Presidente de RT4.... alguna pregunta para hacerle llegar?

29 de abril.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La semana que viene voy a una charla de RT4, donde intervendrá Juan Carlos Ureta -Presidente de RT4.... alguna pregunta para hacerle llegar?



seguro que Tonuel tiene muchas inquietudes...


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

Situación económica actual y perspectivas (TONUEL dixit qué hay de lo mio) de los mercados para 2010.

XD


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Al final he chapado los cortos con ligeras perdidas; eso me pasa por ir contra-tendencia foril.
> 
> Mulder, creo q tu operas con interdin. Nunca te ha pasado??
> Pq ami hace tiempo me jodio un futuro del stoxx, me hizo una venta por SL y repasando ese punto no lo toco ni de coña (a esa hora claro).
> ...



Interdin no opera con mercados paralelos, algunas veces he visto alguna cosa rara y les he llamado pero luego he comprobado que ellos siempre tenían razón. Ahora me lo voy a pensar 5 veces antes de llamarles por algo así.

Además hoy parece que por fin arreglaron el sistema y ya no va a trompicones cuando abren los gringos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

este verde palido ni siquiera me cubre los gastos de operar, mucho menos mi tiempo y las tensiones sufridas en 3 dias comprado 

aun asi, antes del cierre cierro por si acaso me hacen un roto mañana ::


----------



## Mendrugo (15 Abr 2010)

RSI S&P en máximos al nivel de octubre de 2006.:8:

Sobrecompra brutal.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> RSI S&P en máximos al nivel de octubre de 2006.:8:
> 
> Sobrecompra brutal.



La experiencia me dice que eso podría durar toda la eternidad si les da la gana, de todas formas estamos ya muy cerca del techo previsto.


----------



## Mendrugo (15 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La experiencia me dice que eso podría durar toda la eternidad si les da la gana, de todas formas estamos ya muy cerca del techo previsto.




Cierto,y dato fué el mismo índice, que se derrumbó un año después.


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

Pues para mañana, me he quedado abierto corto en 11,525. Mis indicadores me susurran "gap a la baja"....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

estos del unoe son para echarles de comer aparte xd 

No les funciona la web como ya empieza a ser habitual, llamo para dar una orden de venta por telefono a las 17:26...... me empiezan a leer textos obligatorios...... y cuando por fin acaban...... no entra la orden 

Total que comprado para mañana por cojones, con medio pipo a mi favor , como me hagan un roto mañana me voy a cagar en su pu.. madre, claro que si sube les estare muy agradecido 

el caso es que ya estoy :cook: :cook: :cook: hasta que vea que pasa mañana


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues para mañana, me he quedado abierto corto en 11,525. Mis indicadores me susurran "gap a la baja"....



Dios quiera que te equivoques y esos susurros sean sirenas


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido más bien bajo y el saldo diario ha quedado ligeramente negativo.

- Han comprado hasta las 10.
- A partir de ahí se han puesto vendedores, cruzando alguna venta fuerte.
- Poco antes de las 12 se han puesto a comprar de nuevo, aunque con algunas ventas, aunque el saldo iba subiendo de nuevo.
- Alrededor de las 16:20 se han puesto vendedores de nuevo.
- En subasta no veo movimientos.

Según he observado estos dias de lateral, cuando en subasta no hay movimientos es que suelen hacer una apertura plana al dia siguiente, en caso de abrir con gap lo cierran muy rápidamente, filtrando un poco he visto que la subasta ha sido bastante neutral dos movimientos de venta y uno de compra pero con muy pocos contratos que prácticamente se compensan.


----------



## pollastre (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Dios quiera que te equivoques y esos susurros sean sirenas



Verás, ni pa tí ni pa mí... si abriese plano, ya le ganaría dinero a mis cortos y con eso me conformo.

Es sólo que... de verdad me susurran mis duendes que mañana vamos a tener gap a la baja ::

pero no te preocupes, que lo tengamos no quiere decir que luego lo mantengamos. Si finalmente tengo razón, tan sólo se pondrá a prueba tu capacidad de recepcionar y aguantar el dolor durante algunos minutos :cook:

buenas noches, y buena suerte!


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL DOW JONES

Periodo de 15-04-2010 a 15-05-2010

OC: +2.19% AA VV: +21.59% +34.87 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.17% D: +106.83%
OC: +2.51% AXP VV: +10.35% +24.22 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.56% D: +157.47%
OC: +2.69% BA VV: +18.20% +34.87 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.47% D: +112.12%
OC: +3.07% BAC VV: +14.51% +17.19 años CC: +0.09% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.49% D: +97.98%
OC: +3.09% CAT VV: +17.32% +34.87 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.14% D: +85.39%
OC: +1.35% CSCO VV: +24.37% +15.09 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.22% HL: +3.72% D: +55.94%
OC: +3.02% CVX VV: +8.85% +29.22 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.99% D: +69.11%
OC: +3.22% DD VV: +9.72% +34.87 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.97% D: +75.13%
OC: +2.61% DIS VV: +19.03% +34.87 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.28% D: +168.97%
OC: -0.29% GE VV: +31.62% +34.87 años CC: +0.04% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.87% D: +226.58%
OC: +2.99% HD VV: +11.34% +18.64 años CC: +0.08% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.39% D: +168.94%
OC: +2.63% HPQ VV: +15.56% +34.87 años CC: +0.09% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.59% D: +176.00%
OC: +1.18% IBM VV: +6.89% +34.87 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.08% HL: +1.77% D: +112.54%
OC: +2.63% INTC VV: +18.04% +17.19 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.10% HL: +3.05% D: +80.69%
OC: +1.76% JNJ VV: +9.68% +29.22 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.76% D: +111.22%
OC: -0.95% JPM VV: +15.35% +19.29 años CC: +0.07% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.59% D: +178.82%
OC: +3.76% KFT VV: +6.56% +6.67 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.49% D: +21.13%
OC: +2.15% KO VV: +14.68% +34.83 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.77% D: +113.79%
OC: +2.67% MCD VV: +15.98% +29.22 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.09% D: +135.29%
OC: +2.34% MMM VV: +13.82% +29.22 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.83% D: +100.74%
OC: +1.47% MRK VV: +9.80% +29.22 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.95% D: +187.02%
OC: +0.18% MSFT VV: +26.60% +17.93 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.17% HL: +2.76% D: +71.99%
OC: +0.27% PFE VV: +13.87% +20.74 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.21% D: +152.87%
OC: +0.96% PG VV: +11.10% +29.22 años CC: +0.04% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.74% D: +261.91%
OC: +0.77% T VV: +7.52% +18.64 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.06% HL: +1.92% D: +108.48%
OC: -0.18% TRV VV: +17.68% +17.19 años CC: +0.07% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.06% D: +118.02%
OC: +3.38% UTX VV: +22.45% +29.22 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.06% D: +77.84%
OC: +0.76% VZ VV: +9.11% +19.29 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.94% D: +156.83%
OC: +0.84% WMT VV: +22.00% +26.22 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.26% D: +262.57%
OC: +3.16% XOM VV: +5.87% +29.22 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.71% D: +80.41%



Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> estos del unoe son para echarles de comer aparte xd
> 
> No les funciona la web como ya empieza a ser habitual, llamo para dar una orden de venta por telefono a las 17:26...... me empiezan a leer textos obligatorios...... y cuando por fin acaban...... no entra la orden
> 
> ...



Yo lo que no entiendo es como no has huido aun de ese broker 

De todas formas gracias por la info, ahora ya sabemos de quien NO hay que ser cliente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Verás, ni pa tí ni pa mí... si abriese plano, ya le ganaría dinero a mis cortos y con eso me conformo.
> 
> Es sólo que... de verdad me susurran mis duendes que mañana vamos a tener gap a la baja ::
> 
> ...



ok, lo dejamos en tablas 

lo ideal es que ganemos los dos, para lo cual el que gane inicialmente debe salir por patas para dejar via libre al otro 

suerte...al menos sabemos que uno de los dos acierta y otro ::

EDITO: Pase lo que pase que no sea muy fuerte, que asi de golpe duele mas jejejee


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Abr 2010)

Con respecto a lo de Criteria:

ACS y La Caixa estudian incorporar un nuevo socio a Abertis.

Con esto van a estar un tiempo dando juego...
Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

Grecia pedirá ayuda a la UE y el FMI a finales de abril, según Dow Jones - 15/04/10 - 2062649 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Abr 2010)

Mmmm estoy duditativo sobre que hacer con las DYN...

Como las veis los gurús del hilo¿?, dp,luca, mulder,pepitoria... etc...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Abr 2010)

DP cuando estás por Madriz la semana que viene?


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

No, la conferencia es en mi ciudad. 

XD


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

DYN, parece que tiene ganas de seguir subiendo, llevas +10% en plusv?

Veo bien asegurarlas, pero depende del capital invertido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> DYN, parece que tiene ganas de seguir subiendo, llevas +10% en plusv?
> 
> Veo bien asegurarlas, pero depende del capital invertido.



Si, llevo uans 11.47% en 8500 titulos, yo creo que en días tiene pinta de querer seguir subiendo, pero siempre es de agradecer la opinión de la gente del hilo. Y en volatilidad tienes un máster.xD

Yo nunca he visto eso de ganar 500 pavos cada día, los valores que yo recomiendo son más a L/P.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2010)

Con la tonteria nuestra amiga ARIA ha tocado los 4 usd

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

DDSS, han estado laterales 2 meses y hoy está explotando -moderadamente-

Ya sabes q es tu dinero, pero DYN estaba cercano a su MIN, quizás hasta los 1.5x tenga recorrido a corto plazo.


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

ARIAd, es sumamente traicionera... además ahora que FIDELITY está en el "ajo" ... ellos han sido los causantes de la subida desde febrero, comprando 16Millones de accs, entre ellas las mias.

No descarto, algún movimiento bajista a medio plazo...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Con la tonteria nuestra amiga ARIA ha tocado los 4 usd
> 
> Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance



Calla, calla... y yo que pensé en comprar cuando se puso a 3, pero pensé que sería entrar yo y caerse el chiringuito.


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

Tienen una nueva ----segunda oportunidad... NVAX tiene plazas vacantes... primero a las GALERAS!!!

XD


----------



## percebe (15 Abr 2010)

DP ¿Que opinas de las DDSS tienen recorrido ? .Menos la subida que ha hecho hoy, desde que las llevo, son aburridas a mas no poder.


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La semana que viene voy a una charla de RT4, donde intervendrá Juan Carlos Ureta -Presidente de RT4.... alguna pregunta para hacerle llegar?




Pregúntale por criteria...


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

Percebe... las veo con posibilidades, pero yo las vendí... son para tenerlas en el jardin a la sombra.

Enhorabuena por las plusvalías.


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

Tonuel, le voy a preguntar por la JV con el hijo del botas.... y hablaremos de gestionar un fondo BIOtech.... unos cuantos Millones de EUR... para especular en NASDAq!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

¿ como veis las santander para mañana ? me he quedado comprado contra mi voluntad por un fallo del unoe , no se si debo alegrarme o estar cabreado ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Abr 2010)

Dynegy Inc. - Google Finance

Necesito de apoyo espiritual.:|


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

Un pullback... espera a mañana... quizás un meneo antes de un nuevo tramo alcista.


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, le voy a preguntar por la JV con el hijo del botas.... y hablaremos de gestionar un fondo BIOtech.... unos cuantos Millones de EUR... para especular en NASDAq!



yo me apunto...


no se donde invertir mis ganancias en bolsa... ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Dynegy Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Necesito de apoyo espiritual.:|



necesitas que suba o que baje ? lo digo por que no vaya a ser que rece para lo contrario por equivocacion ::

¿ que me dices de las santander para mañana ? tambien necesito apoyo moral...... estoy comprado y acojonado :cook:


----------



## percebe (15 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Percebe... las veo con posibilidades, pero yo las vendí... son para tenerlas en el jardin a la sombra.
> 
> Enhorabuena por las plusvalías.



Las dejare por ahi vigiladas.

Bueno las nvax tambien han subido algo hoy .Hoy ha sido un dia redondo.


----------



## kokaine (15 Abr 2010)

Para los que dicen que la bolsa esta barata:

"Por lo que respecta al mercado de valores, no sé cuando marcará techo el Dow , pero sí sé que éstas no son las condiciones que dan lugar a un nuevo mercado alcista. En este momento el Dow luce un PER de 20 veces y una rentabilidad media por dividendo del 2,5% mientras que el S&P tiene una rentabilidad media por dividendo del 1,9% y no se puede calcular el PER debido a que muchas empresas pierden dinero. Estos son PERes históricamente altos y rentabilidades por dividendos bajas, y precisamente no es la materia prima que necesita un mercado alcista. Así que tendremos que esperar pacientemente hasta que la inundación de liquidez de la FED siga su curso y las fuerzas reales del mercado empiezan a ejercer. Pronto llegaremos a la resistencia de los 11.245 puntos pero no se si el DJ Transportation confirmará o no, mientras tanto yo evitaría a toda costa el Dow." - Bolinches.

Personalmente estoy completamente de acuerdo en esto.


----------



## percebe (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> necesitas que suba o que baje ? lo digo por que no vaya a ser que rece para lo contrario por equivocacion ::
> 
> ¿ que me dices de las santander para mañana ? tambien necesito apoyo moral...... estoy comprado y acojonado :cook:



¿apoyo moral para que suban o para que bajen?:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tonuel (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ que me dices de las santander para mañana ? tambien necesito apoyo moral...... estoy comprado y acojonado :cook:




a mi me parece que se puede desplomar si aparecen noticias de Grecia esta noche o mañana prontito... ienso:




Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> necesitas que suba o que baje ? lo digo por que no vaya a ser que rece para lo contrario por equivocacion ::
> 
> ¿ que me dices de las santander para mañana ? tambien necesito apoyo moral...... estoy comprado y acojonado :cook:



yo te lo doy incondicionalmente.... bueno si tu me ayudas con GAS............) estoy igual, pero la verdad llega un punto en el que un poco mas de la punta.... ya no hace daño::


----------



## donpepito (15 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> a mi me parece que se puede desplomar si aparecen noticias de Grecia esta noche o mañana prontito... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Abr 2010)

percebe dijo:


> ¿apoyo moral para que suban o para que bajen?:XX::XX::XX::XX:



Hoyja que en los mercados todo influye ::



tonuel dijo:


> a mi me parece que se puede desplomar si aparecen noticias de Grecia esta noche o mañana prontito... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Tonuel, me dejas muy tranquilo , esta noche voy a dormir nuy bien gracias a ti...... o quizas acordandome de ti 



LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo te lo doy incondicionalmente.... bueno si tu me ayudas con GAS............) estoy igual, pero la verdad llega un punto en el que un poco mas de la punta.... ya no hace daño::



veo que hoy gas no perdio ¿ a como las tienes ? . Yo mañana salgo por patas pase lo que pase, no me quedo comprado el finde ni de broma :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Pues yo empiezo a tener claro como abrirá mañana el mercado, para empezar tenemos los resultados más importantes tras el cierre (fíjense en el after-hours):

Google Inc. - Google Finance

y

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Google Finance

Por otra parte el Stoxx ha quedado bastante por encima del gap, asi que ¿que ocurrirá mañana?

Pues puedo asegurar que será...

*¡vaya ud. a saber!*



Al menos he dado razones para que todos se rasquen la cabeza ienso:

PD: les informo de que voy corto en este momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Mama, tengo miedo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Lo bueno de esto de la bolsa es que es como un thirller everlasting.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

Zuloman.... mi indicador susurrante de gap bajista ahora está susurrandote: "te lo diiiije.... te lo diiiije...." 

Igmarkets marca -49 a churribex en preapertura en este momento... espero que tus SAN no formen parte de eso.

Creo que hoy puedo cerrar temprano ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman.... mi indicador susurrante de gap bajista ahora está susurrandote: "te lo diiiije.... te lo diiiije...."
> 
> Igmarkets marca -49 a churribex en preapertura en este momento... espero que tus SAN no formen parte de eso.
> 
> Creo que hoy puedo cerrar temprano ::



glup :S y ¿que te dice tu indicador susurante que va a pasar despues del gap a la baja?

*Creo que hoy puedo cerrar temprano* vas a tener mono  mas de 48 horas fuera de mercado produce fuertes temblores y ansiedad


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Vaya pedazo de gap bajista en el Stoxx :8:

...y yo corto


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Recuperará algo, pero menudo inicio


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Vaya pedazo de gap bajista en el Stoxx :8:
> 
> ...y yo corto



¿ alguien sabe si hay un comedor de caritas por la zona norte de Madrid? se agradecen de paso trucos/sugerencias para colarse en el metro :

Mulder y despues del gap que toca ¿ mas bajadas o me van a dejar escapar vivo de mis santander ?


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ alguien sabe si hay un comedor de caritas por la zona norte de Madrid? se agradecen de paso trucos/sugerencias para colarse en el metro :
> 
> Mulder y despues del gap que toca ¿ mas bajadas o me van a dejar escapar vivo de mis santander ?



A las 9 nos toca subir probablemente, aunque ayer antes del cierre te dije que vendieras, tenía una mala impresión para la apertura de hoy, creo que el máximo diario lo harán hacia las 15 más o menos, al menos en el Stoxx.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> glup :S y ¿que te dice tu indicador susurante que va a pasar despues del gap a la baja?




Madre de Dios, el pollo diablo... marca -70 en churribex ahora mismo.

Por desgracia, Zuloman, mi indicador susurrante no da mucho más de sí... es una creación mía relativamente nueva, y todavía estoy afinandolo... de momento te dice con relativo acierto si te van a follar en preapertura o no, pero no es capaz de decirte si sólo será la puntita o el Full Equip lo que te van a meter :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre de Dios, el pollo diablo... marca -70 en churribex ahora mismo.
> 
> Por desgracia, Zuloman, mi indicador susurrante no da mucho más de sí... es una creación mía relativamente nueva, y todavía estoy afinandolo... de momento te dice con relativo acierto si te van a follar en preapertura o no, pero no es capaz de decirte si sólo será la puntita o el Full Equip lo que te van a meter :cook:



Hola, soy tu guano


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

Zulomannnnnnn, sin miedo...... aguantar hasta la muerteeeeeeee


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Creo que lo primero que hará el Ibex hoy es intentar cerrar el gap bajista que va a hacer, el Stoxx parece haber encontrado su suelo de momento.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre de Dios, el pollo diablo... marca -70 en churribex ahora mismo.
> 
> Por desgracia, Zuloman, mi indicador susurrante no da mucho más de sí... es una creación mía relativamente nueva, y todavía estoy afinandolo... de momento te dice con relativo acierto si te van a follar en preapertura o no, pero no es capaz de decirte si sólo será la puntita o el Full Equip lo que te van a meter :cook:



esperemos que sea solo la puntita, sobre todo si se trata del negraco que pone pepitoria :fiufiu:



Pepitoria dijo:


> Hola, soy tu guano



no acabo de entender por que los inversores en bolsa no son mujeres mayoritariamente si ese es el guano  ::


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hola, soy tu guano



Jajajaja! no castigues el hígado de Zuloman, que es el que va largo en SAN... estamos dándole apoyo psicológico entre todos, y vas tú y metes la foto de "Johnny Rabo" 

Si esto sigue de esta guisa, yo a las 9:03 cierro la tienda de ultramarinos y a las 10:00am estoy ya de cervezas con las plusvies :XX:


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zulomannnnnnn, sin miedo...... aguantar hasta la muerteeeeeeee



Marca -75 y bajando.

Esto.... quise decir... "Aguanta zulomannnn!!!!! no hay dolorrrrrr zulomannnn!!!!"

::::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

Piensa la de amigos que vamos hacer en Cáritas......


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Jajajaja! no castigues el hígado de Zuloman, que es el que va largo en SAN... estamos dándole apoyo psicológico entre todos, y vas tú y metes la foto de "Johnny Rabo"
> 
> Si esto sigue de esta guisa, yo a las 9:03 cierro la tienda de ultramarinos y a las 10:00am estoy ya de cervezas con las plusvies :XX:



Yo ya he llegado a ese estado


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> esperemos que sea solo la puntita, sobre todo si se trata del negraco que pone pepitoria :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> no acabo de entender por que los inversores en bolsa no son mujeres mayoritariamente si ese es el guano  ::




Este es gay :::: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ya he llegado a ese estado



Es que yo no puedo operar hasta que abramos oficilamente a las 09:00 :rolleye:

Otra de las curiosidades de mi broker... se supone que los CFDs deberían poder ser operables las 24 horas por ser un producto derivado... pues no, aquí sólo se puede operar en mercado en las horas de mercado.

Lo cual agradezco, en el fondo... me obliga a levantarme del ordenador y abandonar los mercados cuando éstos cierran


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

tranquilos tengo armas infalibles contra el guano que sin duda haran que el ibex cierre el gap con absoluta certeza :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

si si, pero.... hay alguien massssss??????


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2010)

Buenos días

Hoy puede ser un día bastante bajista si el dax pierde el 6.260 con claridad...

El sentimiento de mercado en el ibex a día 15/04/10:

Alcista 51.6% 
Neutral 17.6% 
Bajista 30.8% 

Bienvenidos a la portada


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tranquilos tengo armas infalibles contra el guano que sin duda haran que el ibex cierre el gap con absoluta certeza :no:




"Footage" exclusivo de la CNN: aquí se muestra a Zuloman (con gafas y jersey gris) haciendo unas exclusivas declaraciones en el parqué madrileño, minutos antes de que abran los mercados a las 09:00:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7zevPed3Ss[/YOUTUBE]


::::::::::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> "Footage" exclusivo de la CNN: aquí se muestra a Zuloman (con gafas y jersey gris) haciendo unas exclusivas declaraciones en el parqué madrileño, minutos antes de que abran los mercados a las 09:00:
> ::::::::::::::



Ya te pillare yo ya 

Esto de la bolsa tiene una cosa buena y es que todos los dias cambia , voy haciendo acopio de fotos y videos ::

EDITO: Esto empeora por segundos glup glup glup


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que yo no puedo operar hasta que abramos oficilamente a las 09:00 :rolleye:
> 
> Otra de las curiosidades de mi broker... se supone que los CFDs deberían poder ser operables las 24 horas por ser un producto derivado... pues no, aquí sólo se puede operar en mercado en las horas de mercado.
> 
> Lo cual agradezco, en el fondo... me obliga a levantarme del ordenador y abandonar los mercados cuando éstos cierran



Buenos días... 

Hombre pollastre, yo entiendo que si tu broker replica exactamente al mercado, solo te dejen operar cuando el mercado está abierto... si no sería un "igmarkets" cualquiera.... :vomito:

Por cierto, a ver si respondes al mp

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Hombre pollastre, yo entiendo que si tu broker replica exactamente al mercado, solo te dejen operar cuando el mercado está abierto... si no sería un "igmarkets" cualquiera.... :vomito:
> 
> ...



Me lo has quitado de "los dedos", estaba a punto de editar para comentar eso... que me da mucha tranquilidad que lo hagan así, precisamente por el motivo que apuntas.

Eso, y que todos los días compruebo de forma automatizada sus valores contra los de otra plataforma alternativa 

respecto al MP, es que casi siempre me pasan desapercibidos y no me entero si me escriben, disculpa, ahora le echo un ojo.


----------



## debianita (16 Abr 2010)

Guanos dias,

llevo unos dias viendo los toros desde la barrera, no tengo el tiempo suficiente para seguir el mercado. Esto cambiara en breve, en 1 semanita volvere a meterle caña. Pero creo que dejare de meterme en los valores patrios, almenos hasta el big guano. Estoy siguiendo indices serios, creo que me introducire en el mundillo del stox50, s&p. Ya dire que tal me va.

Suerte a tod@s, Zuloman suerte con el botas


----------



## tonuel (16 Abr 2010)

yalodeciayo...


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yalodeciayo...



No eres más que un yalodeciayoista


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

A las 9:01 he cerrado la tienda de ultramarinos, se acabó la jornada de mercado para mí hoy 

Joder, lo que pasa es que es muy temprano aún para irme de birras...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

ya la tengo toda dentro????? :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

decidme que si aunque sea mentira xd :X


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya la tengo toda dentro????? :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> decidme que si aunque sea mentira xd :X




Lo siento, Zuloman... mi indicador susurrante sólo funciona para los gaps de preapertura... espera a ver si me puedo programar un indicador murmurante, o similar :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo siento, Zuloman... mi indicador susurrante sólo funciona para los gaps de preapertura... espera a ver si me puedo programar un indicador murmurante, o similar :no:



Mientemeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

Yo lo veo subiendooooooo, va a cerrar el Gap e igual hacemos maximos para encular a todos los que van cortos....


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Parece que ya empezamos a rebotar con ganas...

Zuloman si la sientes salir es que ya te la metieron toda 

A no ser que ya no sientas nada....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Yo lo veo subiendooooooo, va a cerrar el Gap e igual hacemos maximos para encular a todos los que van cortos....



No seas malote Langaro, que los cortos del foro cierren posis ya y acto seguido reboton pepon, asi todos contentos 8:



Mulder dijo:


> Parece que ya empezamos a rebotar con ganas...
> 
> Zuloman si la sientes salir es que ya te la metieron toda
> 
> A no ser que ya no sientas nada....



aun noto la puntita


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

Solo lo decía para darte (darnos) ánimos. Mis análisis son totalmente......... intuitivos, así me vá.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Solo lo decía para darte (darnos) ánimos. Mis análisis son totalmente......... intuitivos, así me vá.



tu vete haciendo acopio de fotos y videos que se de un pajarito que se va a comer un owend en toda regla, aunque espero que no le custe dinero :no:

y tranquilo que la muldermachine ha dicho que hacemos maximos a las 3 , asi que no puede ser muy doloroso 

eso si, yo pase lo que pase no me quedo comprado el finde, no sea que el negraco llame a sus colegas


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tu vete haciendo acopio de fotos y videos que se de un pajarito que se va a comer un owend en toda regla, aunque espero que no le custe dinero :no:
> 
> y tranquilo que la muldermachine ha dicho que hacemos maximos a las 3 , asi que no puede ser muy doloroso
> 
> *eso si, yo pase lo que pase no me quedo comprado el finde, no sea que el negraco llame a sus colegas *









:XX:


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tu vete haciendo acopio de fotos y videos que se de un pajarito que se va a comer un owend en toda regla, aunque espero que no le custe dinero :no:
> 
> y tranquilo que la muldermachine ha dicho que hacemos maximos a las 3 , asi que no puede ser muy doloroso
> 
> eso si, yo pase lo que pase no me quedo comprado el finde, no sea que el negraco llame a sus colegas



Eh eh... eso del owned no lo dirás por mi "pequeño vídeo sin importancia" de antes ::

Además no pienso estropear el día volviendo a entrar en mercado... estoy viendo los toros desde la barrera desde las 09:01 :

Mulder: ignora el MP que te mandé hace poco, ya he conseguido "abrirme camino" con mi user y password hasta los verdes prados de gacelas donde siempre luce el sol...


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

que pensais de entrar unpoquito en iberia?


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

Zuloman, ten un ojo puesto en el tema heleno, otra vez vuelven a la carga con el spread de los cojones. Un nuevo "baile" allí hoy impactaría de lleno al súper sector bancario en el churribex, y por ende a tus SAN.

Ojete calor, no te descuides...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que pensais de entrar unpoquito en iberia?



yo creo que el papelón ya está colocado. Mejor no


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que pensais de entrar unpoquito en iberia?



Ahora mismo creo que tienen la mitad de la flota de aviones hasta las cartolas de ceniza volcánica ::::::


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tu vete haciendo acopio de fotos y videos que se de un pajarito que se va a comer un owend en toda regla, aunque espero que no le custe dinero :no:
> 
> y tranquilo que la muldermachine ha dicho que hacemos maximos a las 3 , asi que no puede ser muy doloroso
> 
> eso si, yo pase lo que pase no me quedo comprado el finde, no sea que el negraco llame a sus colegas



Hoy veo al SAN mejor que al Ibex, podría irse al 10.86 sin demasiada dificultad.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy veo al SAN mejor que al Ibex, podría irse al 10.86 sin demasiada dificultad.



Mientras la muldermachine no indique lo contrario yo impasible el ademan hasta las 3 pm 8:

Langaro, lo de las iberias yo de ti lo dejaba para mas adelante, huele a guano a corto plazo que apesta, claro que el mercado suele hacer lo contrario de lo que yo pienso


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

lo decia por la bajada que ha tenido tan grande.
yo soy de los capullos que piensan que cuando unvalor baja mucho (+2%) comprar por si sube un poco, no me doy cuenta que luego suele seguir bajando.........


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

quien comento el otro dia de comprar NH????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo decia por la bajada que ha tenido tan grande.
> yo soy de los capullos que piensan que cuando unvalor baja mucho (+2%) comprar por si sube un poco, n*o me doy cuenta que luego suele seguir bajando.*........



si eso suele pasar por que esta bajista 8:

Mulder si nos ponemos en verde pegamos un estiron fuerte ¿no? :


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

Duda peligrosa...... a la 1:30 me voy y ya no puedo ver el mercado, con lo cual.......
que hacer? vender y asumir las perdidas que hay en ese momento o con unpar de O_O quedarse largo todo el fin de semana esperando que la semana que viene suba un poco?

alguien se atreve a mojarse? es facil el que pierde pasta soy yo........


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2010)

Tonuel, +fuel para subir CRITERIA...

La Caixa capta 4.500 millones con su depósito Respuesta Santander - Cotizalia.com


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Duda peligrosa...... a la 1:30 me voy y ya no puedo ver el mercado, con lo cual.......
> que hacer? vender y asumir las perdidas que hay en ese momento o con unpar de O_O quedarse largo todo el fin de semana esperando que la semana que viene suba un poco?
> 
> alguien se atreve a mojarse? es facil el que pierde pasta soy yo........



pon un stop loss ceñido y vete, pero yo de ti no dejaria abiertas posiciones para el lunes :no:


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Duda peligrosa...... a la 1:30 me voy y ya no puedo ver el mercado, con lo cual.......
> que hacer? vender y asumir las perdidas que hay en ese momento o con unpar de O_O quedarse largo todo el fin de semana esperando que la semana que viene suba un poco?
> 
> alguien se atreve a mojarse? es facil el que pierde pasta soy yo........



Yo no te recomendaría quedarte comprado para este fn de semana, a lo mejor me equivoco, pero tengo la sensación de que no es así.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder estoy en miniplusvis,lo justito para pagar comisiones y poco mas , aguanto hasta las 3 ¿no? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Zuloman, el SAN se encamina al objetivo que te he puesto antes :Aplauso:

Yo de ti me saldría en 10.85

edito: ya le queda muy poco.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Zuloman, el SAN se encamina al objetivo que te he puesto antes :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo de ti me saldría en 10.85



entonces pongo orden de venta a 10,86 o aguanto mas hasta las 3 :


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, +fuel para subir CRITERIA...
> 
> La Caixa capta 4.500 millones con su depósito Respuesta Santander - Cotizalia.com



Algunas agencias que han vendido, más abajo están recomprando... señal de que se han equivocado y van más arriba.

Yo no entro, me da cague ^__^!


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> entonces pongo orden de venta a 10,86 o aguanto mas hasta las 3 :



Mejor salte que ya has pasado mucho sufrimiento, es mejor salir airoso y descansar un poco del tema.

Ayer dije que que el Ibex se tenía que disparar antes de vencimiento, parece que han esperado al último momento para hacerlo, momento que nadie esperaba, por supuesto.

edito: Si quieres algo más esperalas en 10.98 de ahí seguro que no pasan hoy.


----------



## qpvlde (16 Abr 2010)

*Hoy es dia de vencimientos*

supongo que todos lo teneis en la cabeza...pero hoy es día de vencimiento de futuros y ya sabéis lo que afecta a la volatilidad, bandazos y demás (la mayoría de las veces)

yo no se que va a hacer ni el ibex ni nada, lo que si se es que si fuera a tomar alguna decisión de operativa, hoy sería la siguiente: 

Salir del mercado: lo haría antes de las 13:00

Entrar en el mercado: a partir de las 15:00 (o tras apertura usana, según gustos)

en fin, estos días no son aptos para cardíacos...


----------



## donpepito (16 Abr 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A98BHh3tTpg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A98BHh3tTpg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

2007 --- 3,00€ ... jajajajajaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder u alguno que les guste los programitas raros:

¿Conocéis algún programa que me pueda grabar la imagen de una web en determinadas horas?. 

Necesito datos constantes... pero no puedo estar delante del peche... digamos a las 11:00, 15:00 y al cierre.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (16 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, +fuel para subir CRITERIA...
> 
> La Caixa capta 4.500 millones con su depósito Respuesta Santander - Cotizalia.com



Los 4 € están al caer... hasta los 2€ van otros 2€ por corto... :baba:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder u alguno que les guste los programitas raros:
> 
> ¿Conocéis algún programa que me pueda grabar la imagen de una web en determinadas horas?.
> 
> ...



Eso es algo parecido a lo que hago yo durante todo el dia 

Con el cron podrías ejecutar el comando curl o wget (había otro pero ahora no recuerdo) para que te bajara la página en cuestión, si se trata de un mac como es tu caso con un OS X (la versión que sea) deberías tener estos comandos o te debería ser posible bajarlos sin demasiada dificultad.

Una vez bajados, y si lo has hecho mediante el sistema, con un man wget o man curl, te debería salir la página de manual de esos comandos si no te aclaras pues echa mano de san google.

Todo esto es para terminal negra y fria para programas con botoncitos, colorines, logos y pantallas de registro tendrás que buscarte la vida


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Los 4 € están al caer... hasta los 2€ van otros 2€ por corto... :baba:



Está claro que aprenderás a usar stops a base de muchas y buenas ostiejas


----------



## rosonero (16 Abr 2010)

En el stoxx hay vencimientos a las 12:00 ¿no? ¿Mulder tienesidea por donde les puede interesar cerrarlo?

Pd. Je je, buenos días y tal. He plusvaluado esta mañana con un par de minis 11470 - 11545


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

fuera a 10,81 no quiero lios 8:

hasta el lunes que esperemos que le den un zas en toda la boca al tito botas 

Por cierto pepitoria ¿ sigues corto ? te lo pregunto por que el negraco me ha preguntado donde vives y va para alla con sus colegas


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es algo parecido a lo que hago yo durante todo el dia
> 
> Con el cron podrías ejecutar el comando curl o wget (había otro pero ahora no recuerdo) para que te bajara la página en cuestión, si se trata de un mac como es tu caso con un OS X (la versión que sea) deberías tener estos comandos o te debería ser posible bajarlos sin demasiada dificultad.
> 
> ...



Voy a tener que echar mano de google empezando por el cron que ni idea... xd me guardo el post y ya te iré dando el coñazo . Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

De Cárpatos:

"Morgan Stanley has warned that the Greek debt crisis is setting off a chain of events that may prompt German withdrawal from the eurozone, with grim implications for investors caught off-guard."


Tic, tac, tic, tac....... ya falta menos para el némesis de las bolsas


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

por lo que creo entender de lo que comentais, al ser los futuros a la 1, sería aconsejable vender un poco antes de esa hora?


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Si no lo vendes te lo liquidan al precio de esa hora.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> En el stoxx hay vencimientos a las 12:00 ¿no? ¿Mulder tienesidea por donde les puede interesar cerrarlo?
> 
> Pd. Je je, buenos días y tal. He plusvaluado esta mañana con un par de minis 11470 - 11545



Según Cárpatos entre 2900 y 2950, pero ahora están ligeramente por encima de 2950.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> fuera a 10,81 no quiero lios 8:
> 
> hasta el lunes que esperemos que le den un zas en toda la boca al tito botas
> 
> Por cierto pepitoria ¿ sigues corto ? te lo pregunto por que el negraco me ha preguntado donde vives y va para alla con sus colegas



estoy fuera


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si no lo vendes te lo liquidan al precio de esa hora.



Creo que se refiere a acciones y esas no vencen.

edito: bueno, no lo dice claro


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> estoy fuera



me alegro 

pero guardate la afoto para otro dia por si acaso


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Se refería a vencimiento de futuros........ estas gacelillas no saben si suben pabajo o bajan parriba


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

Al menos en las que tengo miradas... el volumen está siendo bajo, con pocas ventas... ¿no habría sido normal que hubieran vendido más fuerte si el post-vencimiento va a ser bajista?.

Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

Me refiero al vencimiento como dato indicativo de proxima bajada, pero hablo de vender mis GAS, acciones normales que tengo compradas a 13.92.
Creo que al final voy a vender la mitad y mantener la otra mitad. Si baja, compraré el Lunes, si sube...... espero que siga subiendo....

Edito. para mas cachondeo, me he metido en Tubacex largo a 3.3, con un par........


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Ponle un SP a la mitad de tu posición, así si bajan las vendes y si suben las conservas todas.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

De Kujire:

$ES_F @ozgr_ylmzl U c that? that's a bear trap, now they cover shorts before others... and we jump, no shorting IMHO

Y la nena, tiene buen ojo... jaja


----------



## rosonero (16 Abr 2010)

10 minutos antes del vencimiento el stoxx se ha marcado una vertical de 10 puntitos, ¿hará lo mismo el DAX? :

Creo que probaré un mete-saca


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Yo tenía orden de cortos a 2.958..... me he quedado a 3 puntitos de plusvalías fáciles :S


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> De Kujire:
> 
> $ES_F @ozgr_ylmzl U c that? that's a bear trap, now they cover shorts before others... and we jump, no shorting IMHO
> 
> Y la nena, tiene buen ojo... jaja



Qué curioso. Es la primera vez que veo slang en el foro. Hacía tiempo que no lo usaba... me trae buenos recuerdos.


----------



## rosonero (16 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> 10 minutos antes del vencimiento el stoxx se ha marcado una vertical de 10 puntitos, ¿hará lo mismo el DAX? :
> 
> Creo que probaré un mete-saca




Parece uqe mucha gente espera que pase eso ya que el futuro está por encima del contado 5, 10 y hasta 15 puntos por momentos :8:

pd. se me escapó, tocó mis 475f pero no entró, aunque no tiene pinta de irse muy arriba, ya se sabe como son los alemanes, alegrías las justas


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué curioso. Es la primera vez que veo slang en el foro. Hacía tiempo que no lo usaba... me trae buenos recuerdos.



Juas, me has hecho buscar lo que es slang (Jerga coloquial).

Pecata: Cada vez que escribo "hecho", pienso... que me canean jajaja


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, me has hecho buscar lo que es slang (Jerga coloquial).
> 
> Pecata: Cada vez que escribo "hecho", pienso... que me canean jajaja



U rulez dude ::


edito: la 'z' de 'rulez' se ha venido usando más bien en la tercera del singular en lugar de la 's', pero a ésta gente ya le da igual ocho que ochenta y la usan con cualquier pronombre...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> U rulez dude ::



Pollastre estate quietecito con tus cortos hoy que se me han acabado los cirios 

y tal como te la juegas tu con - 7000 leuros y esas cosas no esta el horno para bollos 

No lo puedo evitar hoyga, mi caracter chicharrero me impide evitar mirar a las zeltias con cariño ainssss


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2010)

fuera 35% Gas a 13.8, orden de venta 25% a 13.9.
orden de compra a Tubacex 3.28.

suerte para los que os quedais.
nos vemos el lunesssssssssss


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre estate quietecito con tus cortos hoy que se me han acabado los cirios
> 
> y tal como te la juegas tu con - 7000 leuros y esas cosas no esta el horno para bollos



Pero si llevo quieto desde las 9:01 de la mañana... ::::::


Miento: sobre las 12 de la mañana he vuelto a entrar, pero no lo he visto claro y he cerrado mi segunda operación del día prácticamente a precio de inicio, con estratosféricos beneficios de ... 30€. :rolleye:

Pero las plusvies de la primera operación... ¡ay, amigo! eso sí que sí :


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero las plusvies de la primera operación... ¡ay, amigo! eso sí que sí :



Muy seguro de "tu sistema" te veo como para jugarte esas cantidades confiando en los gaps... bien por ti.

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Muy seguro de "tu sistema" te veo como para jugarte esas cantidades confiando en los gaps... bien por ti.
> 
> Un saludo



por algo se llama pollastre 

aquello que conto del amigo de la universidad era novela pura, la realidad es que tiene 35 cm ::


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Muy seguro de "tu sistema" te veo como para jugarte esas cantidades confiando en los gaps... bien por ti.
> 
> Un saludo



Es inherente a la naturaleza humana... cuando el mes te empieza a ir bien, entonces empiezas a asumir más riesgos :cook:

Si te sale bien, cojonudo. Si te sale mal, compensas y al menos no palmas... pero sí, tienes razón: los gaps son malas compañías en general.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2010)

Pues nada, el negro de antes no habrá ido a vuestras casas pero a donde mi si que ha venido... llevo una racha horrorosa, perdiendo en cada operación, pongo stops alejados y me los saltan... con la consiguiente minusvalía... y justo en ese momento, se gira... vamos, un horror.

Así que nada, me quedo fuera a lo HL durante una temporada, aprovechando además que mañana me voy de vacaciones una semanita. Eso sí, voy a tener que robar comida en el buffet del desayuno para poder comer durante el día. :8::8: Lonchafinista a la fuerza.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Bueno señores, 45 minutos para la apertura de ws


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Los indices europeos están guaneando


----------



## carloszorro (16 Abr 2010)

Venta de vehículos nuevos de EE.UU.


La Venta de vehículos nuevos de EE.UU. ha superado las expectativas.

Dato: 8,1%

Dato anterior: 0%

Previsión: 7%


----------



## carloszorro (16 Abr 2010)

Inicio de viviendas de EE.UU.


El Inicio de viviendas de EE.UU. ha superado las expectativas.

Dato: 0.62 M

Dato anterior: 0.57 M

Previsión: 0.60 M


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

TCM en GAS.MC


----------



## carloszorro (16 Abr 2010)

El EUR/USD jugueteando a cerrar el hueco del pasado lunes en 1,35

Zona crítica


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que las manipulaciones de vencimiento están haciendo que no se cumpla mi techo previsto a las 15, aunque lo que si se está cumpliendo era que hoy iba a ser un dia de bandazos.

Parece como si hoy estuviéramos haciendo un lateral a lo grande, los suelos y techos están bastante definidos.

edito: Creo que esta tarde nos toca subir.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Yo creo que vamos a acabar en plano en europa


----------



## kokaine (16 Abr 2010)

El vencimiento del CAC es a las 16:00 y el del ibex a las 16:45.

Suena que a sobre las 16 pueden empezar a tirar para arriba?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que las manipulaciones de vencimiento están haciendo que no se cumpla mi techo previsto a las 15, aunque lo que si se está cumpliendo era que hoy iba a ser un dia de bandazos.
> 
> ...



No soy digno de que entres en mi cuenta, pero una palabra tuya bastará para cubrirla


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Recomiendo comprar GAS.MC hoy con vista a 3/6 meses.


----------



## kokaine (16 Abr 2010)

Pues comprar acciones pensando en 6 meses lo veo muy arriesgado. Con el guano latente que todos vemos para tarde o temprano.....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Pues comprar acciones pensando en 6 meses lo veo muy arriesgado. Con el guano latente que todos vemos para tarde o temprano.....



Bueno aprovecho tu comentario y lanzo una pregunta al hilo.

Si sólo puedieran tomar una decisón, y con vistas no a 6, sino a 3 meses. Que posición tomarían, largos, o cortos?


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No soy digno de que entres en mi cuenta, pero una palabra tuya bastará para cubrirla



No te lo creas tanto no estoy nada, seguro y estoy viendo ciertas manipulaciones muy fuertes en el mercado hoy, podría suceder cualquier cosa.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues nada, el negro de antes no habrá ido a vuestras casas pero a donde mi si que ha venido... llevo una racha horrorosa, perdiendo en cada operación, pongo stops alejados y me los saltan... con la consiguiente minusvalía... y justo en ese momento, se gira... vamos, un horror.
> 
> Así que nada, me quedo fuera a lo HL durante una temporada, aprovechando además que mañana me voy de vacaciones una semanita. Eso sí, voy a tener que robar comida en el buffet del desayuno para poder comer durante el día. :8::8: Lonchafinista a la fuerza.



Pecata un dia de estos voy a dejar al perrofláutico Stoxx para dedicarme al eurusd. A ver si así sales del rojo


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno aprovecho tu comentario y lanzo una pregunta al hilo.
> 
> Si sólo puedieran tomar una decisón, y con vistas no a 6, sino a 3 meses. Que posición tomarían, largos, o cortos?



Yo de aquí a 3 meses (hasta mitad de julio) me decantaría por los cortos.

En mi modesta opinión ahora no es momento para hacer carteras a largo plazo, puede que me equivoque claro.


----------



## kokaine (16 Abr 2010)

Podemos hacer una "encuesta" entre todos y dentro de 3 meses la recuperamos a ver el indice de aciertos.

La pregunta podria ser referenciada al IBEX35 en general.

¿El 16 de Julio de 2010 el ibex estara por encima o por debajo de los 11430 puntos?

Yo voto: ARRIBA.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Podemos hacer una "encuesta" entre todos y dentro de 3 meses la recuperamos a ver el indice de aciertos.
> 
> La pregunta podria ser referenciada al IBEX35 en general.
> 
> ...



Yo voto: ABAJO


----------



## kokaine (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder caidita del stoxx a 2922 como ves un largo por aki?


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Guano time, me temo...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Los vencimientos que cabrones que son


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Mulder caidita del stoxx a 2922 como ves un largo por aki?



Si no pasa de 2925 claramente hacia arriba, digamos que llegue a 2932, no abriría largos.


----------



## kokaine (16 Abr 2010)

El soporte del 1200 clavado del miniS&P ha aguantado este embite.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

He entrado en 2924, a pesar de que se ha parado en el mínimo de esta mañana no lo veo claro y la he vendido a 2926.

Lo espero en 2908.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Me huelo otra tarde peponiana


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pecata un dia de estos voy a dejar al perrofláutico Stoxx para dedicarme al eurusd. A ver si así sales del rojo



En el IBEX pierdo igual...


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL NASDAQ 100

Periodo de 16-04-2010 a 16-05-2010


OC: +4.23% AAPL VV: +12.17% +18.74 años CC: +0.30% GG: +0.16% HL: +3.44% D: +69.79%
OC: +8.41% ADBE VV: +17.12% +17.25 años CC: +0.33% GG: +0.06% HL: +3.98% D: +48.35%
OC: +2.20% ADP VV: +13.17% +20.09 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.06% D: +101.56%
OC: +6.98% ADSK VV: +34.52% +18.0 años CC: +0.25% GG: +0.02% HL: +3.70% D: +71.51%
OC: +4.94% ALTR VV: +15.77% +16.54 años CC: +0.26% GG: +0.10% HL: +4.42% D: +85.46%
OC: +2.06% AMAT VV: +21.14% +18.61 años CC: +0.33% GG: +0.27% HL: +4.10% D: +77.84%
OC: -0.05% AMGN VV: +16.69% +18.67 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.17% HL: +3.28% D: +83.77%
OC: +4.06% AMZN VV: +11.16% +9.51 años CC: +0.30% GG: +0.16% HL: +4.51% D: +45.01%
OC: +1.91% APOL VV: +21.07% +11.67 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.15% HL: +3.71% D: +51.70%
OC: -2.18% ATVI VV: +89.63% +12.03 años CC: +0.32% GG: +0.42% HL: +4.35% D: +44.88%
OC: +1.29% BBBY VV: +19.62% +13.03 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.09% HL: +3.49% D: +101.99%
OC: +9.70% BIDU VV: +15.62% +3.87 años CC: +1.05% GG: +0.72% HL: +3.23% D: +0.81%
OC: -0.61% BIIB VV: +33.12% +13.74 años CC: +0.25% GG: +0.28% HL: +5.32% D: +78.14%
OC: +3.82% BMC VV: +35.88% +15.12 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.01% HL: +3.99% D: +102.37%
OC: +1.08% BRCM VV: +9.74% +9.45 años CC: +0.43% GG: +0.41% HL: +5.32% D: +22.96%
OC: +6.38% CA VV: +37.22% +18.51 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.06% HL: +3.27% D: +62.98%
OC: +3.26% CELG VV: +33.54% +15.19 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.13% HL: +5.26% D: +82.01%
OC: -5.71% CEPH VV: +225.04% +14.12 años CC: +0.07% GG: +0.27% HL: +4.90% D: +225.84%
OC: +11.14% CERN VV: +95.62% +14.93 años CC: +0.32% GG: 0.00% HL: +4.35% D: +35.16%
OC: +4.65% CHKP VV: +15.25% +10.25 años CC: +0.31% GG: +0.17% HL: +4.76% D: +39.30%
OC: +8.08% CHRW VV: +20.81% +9.51 años CC: +0.34% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.69% D: +19.92%
OC: -0.46% CMCSA VV: +21.98% +15.87 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.12% HL: +3.03% D: +117.92%
OC: +0.70% COST VV: +15.34% +17.25 años CC: +0.04% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.89% D: +288.24%
OC: +1.50% CSCO VV: +25.86% +15.19 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.22% HL: +3.71% D: +55.41%
OC: +1.22% CTAS VV: +43.29% +15.19 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.70% D: +138.16%
OC: +18.51% CTSH VV: +24.66% +8.77 años CC: +0.57% GG: +0.03% HL: +4.48% D: +18.85%
OC: +7.42% CTXS VV: +21.30% +11.0 años CC: +0.80% GG: +0.55% HL: +4.98% D: +16.92%
OC: +2.93% DELL VV: +18.36% +15.87 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.14% HL: +3.73% D: +70.86%
OC: +2.33% DISH VV: +35.41% +11.0 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.07% HL: +4.44% D: +87.61%
OC: +2.58% DTV VV: +14.39% +5.25 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.06% D: +12.06%
OC: +7.62% EBAY VV: +8.73% +8.77 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.04% HL: +4.17% D: +42.92%
OC: +2.95% ERTS VV: +17.21% +15.19 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.11% HL: +4.57% D: +83.30%
OC: +4.70% ESRX VV: +80.19% +13.03 años CC: +0.50% GG: +0.37% HL: +3.75% D: +20.12%
OC: +4.38% EXPD VV: +188.03% +14.96 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.13% HL: +3.30% D: +50.56%
OC: +5.07% EXPE VV: +11.17% +3.87 años CC: +0.06% GG: -0.12% HL: +2.92% D: +19.68%
OC: +4.55% FAST VV: +22.69% +15.19 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.06% HL: +3.25% D: +66.87%
OC: +6.55% FISV VV: +39.13% +15.19 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.77% D: +74.49%
OC: +9.09% FLEX VV: +35.60% +12.32 años CC: +0.33% GG: +0.04% HL: +4.88% D: +62.37%
OC: +3.89% FLIR VV: +97.33% +12.22 años CC: +0.38% GG: +0.26% HL: +4.35% D: +35.49%
OC: -1.40% FSLR VV: +8.07% +3.19 años CC: +0.42% GG: +0.45% HL: +3.30% D: +0.57%
OC: +2.28% FWLT VV: +27.14% +20.09 años CC: +0.23% GG: +0.15% HL: +4.01% D: +67.61%
OC: +3.70% GENZ VV: +20.74% +15.19 años CC: +0.37% GG: +0.25% HL: +3.64% D: +61.43%
OC: -1.66% GILD VV: +51.75% +13.74 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.27% HL: +4.45% D: +79.03%
OC: -3.72% GOOG VV: +6.40% +4.54 años CC: +0.29% GG: +0.42% HL: +1.85% D: +5.91%
OC: +1.48% GRMN VV: +25.16% +7.41 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.91% D: +47.45%
OC: +9.57% HOLX VV: +65.15% +15.16 años CC: +0.16% GG: -0.11% HL: +5.17% D: +155.60%
OC: +10.18% HSIC VV: +24.06% +11.0 años CC: +0.41% GG: +0.08% HL: +3.17% D: +20.12%
OC: +4.28% ILMN VV: +23.41% +7.41 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.08% HL: +4.87% D: +56.98%
OC: +4.80% INFY VV: +21.73% +8.77 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.09% HL: +3.68% D: +38.81%
OC: +3.49% INTC VV: +19.38% +17.25 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.11% HL: +3.03% D: +68.18%
OC: -1.28% INTU VV: +20.56% +13.03 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.16% HL: +4.09% D: +104.34%
OC: -4.01% ISRG VV: +24.28% +7.41 años CC: +0.38% GG: +0.51% HL: +4.34% D: +15.21%
OC: +11.34% JBHT VV: +35.78% +15.19 años CC: +0.26% GG: -0.10% HL: +3.32% D: +63.31%
OC: +3.65% JOYG VV: +10.59% +6.70 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.10% HL: +3.35% D: +23.70%
OC: +4.57% KLAC VV: +75.07% +15.19 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.03% HL: +4.42% D: +104.62%
OC: +10.96% LIFE VV: +18.95% +8.77 años CC: +0.50% GG: +0.16% HL: +3.66% D: +13.50%
OC: +15.40% LINTA VV: +9.41% +3.32 años CC: +0.43% GG: -0.06% HL: +3.89% D: +0.42%
OC: +9.81% LLTC VV: +45.89% +15.19 años CC: +0.41% GG: +0.09% HL: +4.07% D: +41.09%
OC: -3.78% LOGI VV: +182.98% +10.16 años CC: +0.36% GG: +0.49% HL: +2.38% D: +17.12%
OC: +2.64% LRCX VV: +23.09% +15.16 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.16% HL: +4.69% D: +84.50%
OC: +2.77% MAT VV: +23.40% +20.80 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.87% D: +146.90%
OC: +0.95% MCHP VV: +21.45% +13.03 años CC: +0.34% GG: +0.30% HL: +4.78% D: +47.61%
OC: +10.90% MICC VV: +126.49% +15.16 años CC: +0.37% GG: +0.04% HL: +4.64% D: +47.72%
OC: +10.17% MRVL VV: +9.87% +7.41 años CC: +0.50% GG: +0.17% HL: +4.40% D: +18.95%
OC: +0.56% MSFT VV: +26.48% +18.0 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.19% HL: +2.72% D: +64.18%
OC: +6.63% MXIM VV: +183.93% +15.12 años CC: +0.31% GG: +0.10% HL: +4.12% D: +62.89%
OC: +1.97% MYL VV: +22.41% +16.54 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.03% HL: +3.05% D: +128.59%
OC: +8.94% NIHD VV: +17.02% +5.96 años CC: +0.37% GG: +0.08% HL: +3.36% D: +8.80%
OC: +7.39% NTAP VV: +17.80% +11.0 años CC: +0.41% GG: +0.19% HL: +5.45% D: +31.13%
OC: -0.05% NVDA VV: +13.77% +8.77 años CC: +0.39% GG: +0.39% HL: +4.85% D: +39.77%
OC: +1.58% NWSA VV: +18.80% +11.0 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.16% D: +50.39%
OC: +0.73% ORCL VV: +20.18% +16.54 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.17% HL: +3.84% D: +86.83%
OC: +2.89% ORLY VV: +118.33% +12.83 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.11% HL: +2.93% D: +44.06%
OC: -2.28% PAYX VV: +21.33% +15.19 años CC: 0.00% GG: +0.07% HL: +3.00% D: +3423.08%
OC: +6.80% PCAR VV: +32.58% +17.25 años CC: +0.19% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.86% D: +79.78%
OC: +4.76% PCLN VV: +19.75% +8.77 años CC: +0.75% GG: +0.57% HL: +6.13% D: +14.33%
OC: +8.74% PDCO VV: +44.35% +13.03 años CC: +0.22% GG: -0.05% HL: +2.67% D: +37.09%
OC: -5.41% QCOM VV: +21.38% +13.74 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.27% HL: +4.42% D: +134.10%
OC: -4.68% QGEN VV: +47.57% +10.25 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.43% HL: +2.80% D: +46.41%
OC: -8.81% RIMM VV: +11.06% +8.77 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.47% HL: +4.72% D: +65.79%
OC: -0.16% ROST VV: +36.56% +17.25 años CC: -0.02% GG: -0.01% HL: +3.44% D: 0.0%
OC: +5.76% SBUX VV: +16.97% +13.03 años CC: +0.17% GG: -0.01% HL: +3.51% D: +81.21%
OC: -1.17% SHLD VV: +11.46% +5.58 años CC: -0.04% GG: -0.01% HL: +3.09% D: 0.0%
OC: +4.28% SIAL VV: +19.51% +15.19 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.75% D: +63.27%
OC: +2.07% SNDK VV: +11.82% +11.0 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.11% HL: +5.22% D: +123.41%
OC: -3.27% SPLS VV: +18.90% +15.19 años CC: +0.02% GG: +0.13% HL: +3.62% D: +566.85%
OC: -1.82% SRCL VV: +225.22% +10.16 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.28% HL: +3.30% D: +35.04%
OC: +7.04% STX VV: +11.03% +5.96 años CC: +0.11% GG: -0.11% HL: +3.26% D: +31.96%
OC: +6.62% SYMC VV: +25.72% +15.19 años CC: +0.35% GG: +0.13% HL: +4.16% D: +58.24%
OC: +3.26% TEVA VV: +39.10% +14.93 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.11% HL: +2.78% D: +53.44%
OC: +7.71% URBN VV: +104.02% +12.22 años CC: +0.35% GG: +0.11% HL: +4.01% D: +41.16%
OC: -1.51% VMED VV: +11.20% +4.54 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.20% HL: +3.10% D: +11.41%
OC: +2.70% VOD VV: +21.35% +15.87 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.78% D: +88.25%
OC: +4.26% VRSN VV: +12.34% +9.51 años CC: +0.16% GG: 0.00% HL: +5.55% D: +110.05%
OC: -1.60% VRTX VV: +97.17% +13.70 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.26% HL: +5.39% D: +101.47%
OC: +0.71% WCRX VV: +15.67% +3.19 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.33% D: +1.30%
OC: -1.33% WYNN VV: +13.13% +5.96 años CC: 0.00% GG: +0.05% HL: +3.82% D: +603.16%
OC: +6.78% XLNX VV: +9.78% +14.48 años CC: +0.26% GG: +0.05% HL: +4.36% D: +54.02%
OC: +9.52% XRAY VV: +36.72% +14.22 años CC: +0.25% GG: -0.04% HL: +2.44% D: +51.53%
OC: -4.37% YHOO VV: +15.30% +11.0 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.24% HL: +4.53% D: +150.99%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huelo otra tarde peponiana



El Stoxx está a 4 puntos de su mínimo de hoy, como lo pase los pepones van a huir despavoridos.

Llevo unos dias viendo un incremento de volumen en los principales índices que apunta a guano cercano.

edito: Pues hale, ahora a subir, vaya meneo de árbol que están haciendo hoy.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Ya ves :_(


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx está a 4 puntos de su mínimo de hoy, como lo pase los pepones van a huir despavoridos.
> 
> Llevo unos dias viendo un incremento de volumen en los principales índices que apunta a guano cercano.
> 
> edito: Pues hale, ahora a subir, vaya meneo de árbol que están haciendo hoy.



Bah! , el stoxx es una mierda


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya ves :_(



A mi me han soltado un cocotazo en todo el melón...xD


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bah! , el stoxx es una mierda



Hoy creo que tenemos batalla entre pepones y tonueles 

Ahora YA ESTA CLARO ganan los tonueles


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy creo que tenemos batalla entre pepones y tonueles



Yo me he pasado a los tonueles?

Es grave doctor?


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo me he pasado a los tonueles?
> 
> Es grave doctor?



Yo de ud. mordería algo de goma 

¿ya te has salido de las DYN?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Este día estará dejando ko a un montón de peña

Es muy difícil operar así


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> He entrado en 2924, a pesar de que se ha parado en el mínimo de esta mañana no lo veo claro y la he vendido a 2926.
> 
> Lo espero en 2908.



Vaya meneos!!!! Dentro en 2908!

Edit: Paso de quedarme en mercado así. Vendido en 2914, esto es una locura.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

el sp haciendo el niagara

aguanten pepones!!, siempre en frente!!


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el sp haciendo el niagara
> 
> aguanten pepones!!, siempre en frente!!



Esto es solo la puntita, el lunes entra lo gordo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de ud. mordería algo de goma
> 
> ¿ya te has salido de las DYN?



Yes, a 1,24 y 1,25. Suficiente para pagar comisiones.Me voy a quedar en liquidez, me quedan 2 meses y medio de carrera y quiero acabar o que me queden 2 o 3. De aqui a 3 mese seguirá habiendo bolsa, pero ya no tendré exámenes...


----------



## destr0 (16 Abr 2010)

Buenas, una pregunta a los interdineros:

Si te quedas comprado ahora, después del vencimiento del futuro del ibex, cuando te ingresan las garantías?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No soy digno de que entres en mi cuenta, pero una palabra tuya bastará para cubrirla



Nos estamos convirtiendo a la fe a pasos agigantados , mulder es mi pastor y zuloman su profeta 



pecata minuta dijo:


> En el IBEX pierdo igual...



Tranquila peca, el negraco ese es todo apariencia, al principio duele un poco pero luego te quedas muy reconfortado 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Este día estará dejando ko a un montón de peña
> 
> Es muy difícil operar así



ya veo que el negraco se ha dado una vueltecita por tu casa al final 


ainsssssssss que bonito se ve el wano desde la barrera jejeeee, si, si, ya lo se desde los cortos la vista es maravillosa


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto es solo la puntita, el lunes entra lo gordo



Eso será otro día, hoy estoy de todo fuera de mercado europeo

Si aguanto está me voy a comprar una camiseta que ponga "Yo aguanté un vencimiento"


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta a los interdineros:
> 
> Si te quedas comprado ahora, después del vencimiento del futuro del ibex, cuando te ingresan las garantías?



Interdin te cierra la posición poco antes del vencimiento, así que las garantías las recuperarás en ese mismo momento.


----------



## destr0 (16 Abr 2010)

En interdin se puede hacer rollover??


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta a los interdineros:
> 
> Si te quedas comprado ahora, después del vencimiento del futuro del ibex, cuando te ingresan las garantías?



No entiendo la pregunta destr0.


----------



## destr0 (16 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No entiendo la pregunta destr0.



Pues que me he quedado corto de dos contratos del ibex, y ya no los puedo negociar porque acaba de pasar el vencimiento. Me gustaría saber si me van a ingresar las garantías, o puedo hacer rollover, o he perdido ese dinero


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ainsssssssss que bonito se ve el wano desde la barrera jejeeee, si, si, ya lo se desde los cortos la vista es maravillosa



Se puede decir que hoy te hemos salvado de una buena.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Pues que me he quedado corto de dos contratos del ibex, y ya no los puedo negociar porque acaba de pasar el vencimiento. Me gustaría saber si me van a ingresar las garantías, o puedo hacer rollover, o he perdido ese dinero



Ya deberías estar fuera. Y además en Interdin no se puede hacer roll-over.

El roll-over ha de ser 'manual'


----------



## destr0 (16 Abr 2010)

Vale, me lo acaban de ingresar ahora mismo


----------



## Misterio (16 Abr 2010)

> ¿Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> GOLDMAN SACS ACUSADO DE FRAUDE POR LA SEC. BAJA 5%.



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Pues que me he quedado corto de dos contratos del ibex, y ya no los puedo negociar porque acaba de pasar el vencimiento. Me gustaría saber si me van a ingresar las garantías, o puedo hacer rollover, o he perdido ese dinero



Te liquidan y cierran la posición. Es inmediato, no te lo han hecho ya?


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Esto se va a pique... las gacelas y los niños primero 

Edit: Orden en 2884, mínimo en 2885 uuuuuyyyyyy


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se puede decir que hoy te hemos salvado de una buena.



No te preocupes cuando escriba mi proximo libro sobre bolsa " el secreto de mi exito" te citare


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

olé olé ole

Goldman Sachs [Imprimir] 



Baja 10% por acusación de fraude de la SEC


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

El S&P contado también pierde los 1200, guano time!


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

¿cuando es el último vencimiento?


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Ha sido el del Ibex a las 16.45


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Tenemos la tormenta perfecta, final de vencimiento, bajada en picado de Goldman y perforación de los 1200 del S&P.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Desde aquí ves rebote o es el principio del fin?


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Desde aquí ves rebote o es el principio del fin?



Habrá un pequeño rebote algo después de que cerremos en Europa, pero va a durar un ratito.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Habrá un pequeño rebote algo después de que cerremos en Europa, pero va a durar un ratito.



Abrimos cortos?...

(mama, esta vez será diferente...)


----------



## Interesado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tenemos la tormenta perfecta, final de vencimiento, bajada en picado de Goldman y perforación de los 1200 del S&P.



Y servidor va corto en la única del IBEX que no baja... ::

Pasaba a saludar y tal. Parece que esto se anima más durante el wanotime.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Y servidor va corto en la única del IBEX que no baja... ::
> 
> Pasaba a saludar y tal. Parece que esto se anima más durante el wanotime.



Señor, un placer verle por aqui!


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Y servidor va corto en la única del IBEX que no baja... ::
> 
> Pasaba a saludar y tal. Parece que esto se anima más durante el wanotime.



Hombre! cuanto tiempo sin verle por aquí.

Esa que no baja no será GRF por un casual.


----------



## Kujire (16 Abr 2010)

*Bn: Wano wano wano*

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL

*TONEEEEEEE el botas Greengooooo muerde el polvoooooo*

HANNIBALLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
WWWWWWWWWAAAAAAANNNNOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Mendrugo (16 Abr 2010)

Ja ja ja.

::


:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Y servidor va corto en la única del IBEX que no baja... ::
> 
> Pasaba a saludar y tal. Parece que esto se anima más durante el wanotime.



A quién se le ocurre ponerse corto en GRF a las puertas del wano time


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2010)

Cuando haces pop, ya no hay stop


----------



## benbelin (16 Abr 2010)

A ver quien tiene cojones de meter largos, a las 17:30 se me ha congelado la pantalla de interdin y cuando a vuelto han pasado 10 puntos de eurostock de diferencia 2881 a 2869 madre mia.



Mendrugo dijo:


> Ja ja ja.
> 
> ::
> 
> ...


----------



## Mendrugo (16 Abr 2010)

Segunda parada del IBEX 11.200.
Santander 10,50


----------



## Interesado (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Señor, un placer verle por aqui!



Lo mismo digo, he estado muy cargado de trabajo esta última semana y pico.



Mulder dijo:


> Hombre! cuanto tiempo sin verle por aquí.
> 
> Esa que no baja no será GRF por un casual.



El día que usted falle una predicción me temo que se producirá una singularidad en el universo y se terminará o algo así.

La llevé largo un tiempo y cuando bajó me puse corto, a destiempo para variar.

En fin, he estado a esto de abrir cortos en CRI a mercado, pero me al final me he podido controlar. Con el día que llevo, prefiero no piramidar en "potenciales" pérdidas. 

El lunes será otro día.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Kujire, a ti también te echábamos de menos por estos lares 

PD: HL está desaparecido


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Kuji&Mulder&Company veo posis de + de 1M€ en ETF bajistas...


----------



## Interesado (16 Abr 2010)

El guano es como la navidad, que reúne a toda la familia de bingueros... es tan bonito...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Es el inicio del gran waaaano!!!


----------



## Mendrugo (16 Abr 2010)

Poco volumen, para que la sangre llegue al río.
:no:


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El guano es como la navidad, que reúne a toda la familia de bingueros... es tan bonito...



Guanidad, guanidad, dulce guanidad... :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

la robasta puede ser de escandalo 8:

Ya me imagino al tito botas y compañia con el parche en el ojo y el sable en la mano 

Este emilin es un gran socio hoyja :no:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Kuji retransmitenos algo desde usa!


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El guano es como la navidad, que reúne a toda la familia de bingueros... es tan bonito...



El hilo tiene sentimiento bajista. 

La gente sale de sus tumbas aunque sea para acudir al hilo cuando hay un meneo de estos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Stop del contado del sp500, en mm200 en 15minutos.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes (para el que vaya corto o fuera de mercado) ^__^!

Lo que yo he visto es que miedo ninguno, es más parecía que sabían lo que tocaba y han estado tirando las acciones con unas y recomprando con otras...

En Iberia una tiró a la acción durante todo el día con -500 mil y en subasta, su hermana xD, compró 1.500.000 ... preparado en mi opinión.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajísimo, pero que muy bajo y el saldo ha sido netamente vededor, pero al haber muy poca actividad tampoco es que hayan vendido demasiado.

- Han vendido durante todo el dia, a partir de las 15 ya no tengo movimientos.

No puedo ver ni siquiera que han hecho en subasta ni nada de nada, parece que hoy el Ibex ha sido un desierto, en este contexto es mejor no tomar ninguna conclusión.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes (para el que vaya corto o fuera de mercado) ^__^!
> 
> Lo que yo he visto es que miedo ninguno, es más parecía que sabían lo que tocaba y han estado tirando las acciones con unas y recomprando con otras...
> 
> En Iberia una tiró a la acción durante todo el día con -500 mil y en subasta, su hermana xD, compró 1.500.000 ... preparado en mi opinión.



El guano de verdad aun no ha llegado, esto son avisos de que ya se acerca. A pesar de todo el lunes creo que seguiremos bajando.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajísimo, pero que muy bajo y el saldo ha sido netamente vededor, pero al haber muy poca actividad tampoco es que hayan vendido demasiado.
> 
> - Han vendido durante todo el dia, a partir de las 15 ya no tengo movimientos.
> 
> No puedo ver ni siquiera que han hecho en subasta ni nada de nada, parece que hoy el Ibex ha sido un desierto, en este contexto es mejor no tomar ninguna conclusión.



entonces quien ha tirado esto abajo ¿ los pepones? :

Esperemos que esto sea el aperitivo de un guano que siga el lunes :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## Mendrugo (16 Abr 2010)

Muy mala pinta tiene esa Shooting Star del S&P ,en barra semanal, en este momento.

:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajísimo, pero que muy bajo y el saldo ha sido netamente vededor, pero al haber muy poca actividad tampoco es que hayan vendido demasiado.
> 
> - Han vendido durante todo el dia, a partir de las 15 ya no tengo movimientos.
> 
> No puedo ver ni siquiera que han hecho en subasta ni nada de nada, parece que hoy el Ibex ha sido un desierto, en este contexto es mejor no tomar ninguna conclusión.



Para la próxima vez ya sabemos lo que tenemos que hacer


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> entonces quien ha tirado esto abajo ¿ los pepones? :
> 
> Esperemos que esto sea el aperitivo de un guano que siga el lunes :ouch: :ouch:



Zulo, los expertos son otros... pero lo que veo en las agencias pequeñas, es que han vendido poco, y alternando la cartera...

En tu San han comprado... xD


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para la próxima vez ya sabemos lo que tenemos que hacer



Lo curioso es que los volúmenes en S&P y Stoxx si que están siendo bastante altos.


----------



## fmc (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajísimo, pero que muy bajo y el saldo ha sido netamente vededor, pero al haber muy poca actividad tampoco es que hayan vendido demasiado.
> 
> - Han vendido durante todo el dia, a partir de las 15 ya no tengo movimientos.
> 
> No puedo ver ni siquiera que han hecho en subasta ni nada de nada, parece que hoy el Ibex ha sido un desierto, en este contexto es mejor no tomar ninguna conclusión.



¿Dónde miras el volumen? ¿En el índice o en el futuro? ¿No tendrá nada que ver con vencimientos? No sé el de los leoncios, pero el volumen total si parece haber sido grande a última hora....


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Dónde miras el volumen? ¿En el índice o en el futuro? ¿No tendrá nada que ver con vencimientos? No sé el de los leoncios, pero el volumen total si parece haber sido grande a última hora....



Siempre en el futuro, pero el volumen que me sale es ridículo...

Maldición no he cambiado el vencimiento en mi gráfico :S

edito: Cambiado, ufff, vaya despiste.


----------



## fmc (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre en el futuro, pero el volumen que me sale es ridículo...
> 
> Maldición no he cambiado el vencimiento en mi gráfico :S
> 
> edito: Cambiado, ufff, vaya despiste.



Puedes ver ahora los volúmenes o ya no hay forma :


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Puedes ver ahora los volúmenes o ya no hay forma :



Tal vez mañana lo pueda conseguir pero ahora no. Si lo logro ya pondré una actualización por aquí.


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Me gustaría saber que os están pareciendo el posteo de las estadísticas en el foro, además las estoy poniendo mensuales pero puedo ponerlas semanales si gusta más.

¿alguien tiene algo que decir sobre el tema? ¿o nadie se fija en ellas?

Puedo poner el periodo que quiera, así que si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia que lo diga ahora o que call.... ¡que lo diga más tarde!


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajísimo, pero que muy bajo y el saldo ha sido netamente vededor, pero al haber muy poca actividad tampoco es que hayan vendido demasiado.
> 
> - Han vendido durante todo el dia, a partir de las 15 ya no tengo movimientos.
> 
> No puedo ver ni siquiera que han hecho en subasta ni nada de nada, parece que hoy el Ibex ha sido un desierto, en este contexto es mejor no tomar ninguna conclusión.





Mulder dijo:


> Lo curioso es que los volúmenes en S&P y Stoxx si que están siendo bastante altos.





Mulder dijo:


> Siempre en el futuro, pero el volumen que me sale es ridículo...
> 
> Maldición no he cambiado el vencimiento en mi gráfico :S
> 
> edito: Cambiado, ufff, vaya despiste.




Pero no digas esas cosas hombre,que te vas a espantar a los clientes...


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero no digas esas cosas hombre,que te vas a espantar a los clientes...



Es la primera vez que se me olvida por tanto tiempo, a veces me he acordado ya arrancado el Ibex, pero lo arreglaba enseguida, casi siempre lo he cambiado el dia anterior.

Lo curioso es que ya lo tenía todo preparado para el cambio y se me ha pasado, bueno, toca recuperar datos y a ver que sale.


----------



## fmc (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que os están pareciendo el posteo de las estadísticas en el foro, además las estoy poniendo mensuales pero puedo ponerlas semanales si gusta más.
> 
> ¿alguien tiene algo que decir sobre el tema? ¿o nadie se fija en ellas?
> 
> Puedo poner el periodo que quiera, así que si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia que lo diga ahora o que call.... ¡que lo diga más tarde!



yo, sinceramente, sólo le echo un vistazo a las de índices, aunque por curiosidad más que nada, porque no compro a meses vista .... no sé si las estadísiticas diarias o semanales puedan tener algo de valor estadístico....

pero bueno, gracias de todos modos por el esfuerzo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que os están pareciendo el posteo de las estadísticas en el foro, además las estoy poniendo mensuales pero puedo ponerlas semanales si gusta más.
> 
> ¿alguien tiene algo que decir sobre el tema? ¿o nadie se fija en ellas?
> 
> Puedo poner el periodo que quiera, así que si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia que lo diga ahora o que call.... ¡que lo diga más tarde!



Yo creo mulder, que el problema es que no las sabemos interpretar


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> yo, sinceramente, sólo le echo un vistazo a las de índices, aunque por curiosidad más que nada, porque no compro a meses vista .... no sé si las estadísiticas diarias o semanales puedan tener algo de valor estadístico....
> 
> pero bueno, gracias de todos modos por el esfuerzo



Creo que a partir de mañana las voy a poner semanales, son más útiles de esta forma porque aquí la mayoría somos muy cortoplacistas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que os están pareciendo el posteo de las estadísticas en el foro, además las estoy poniendo mensuales pero puedo ponerlas semanales si gusta más.
> 
> ¿alguien tiene algo que decir sobre el tema? ¿o nadie se fija en ellas?
> 
> Puedo poner el periodo que quiera, así que si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia que lo diga ahora o que call.... ¡que lo diga más tarde!



supongo que seran muy utiles, pero no para un novato como yo :

Yo necesito el bolsa para torpes, osea , dale al botoncito ahora y ordenes similares


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> supongo que seran muy utiles, pero no para un novato como yo :
> 
> Yo necesito el bolsa para torpes, osea , dale al botoncito ahora y ordenes similares



Pero te estás leyendo algo de lo que hay colgado?, hay libros muy interesantes para ir empezando zulo.

Que sólo es libre el que sabe!


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Hoy puede ser un día bastante bajista si el dax pierde el 6.260 con claridad...
> 
> ...



Como Calopez no paga lo suficiente, tengo el foro muy abandonado, pero aclararé eso.







Los 260 eran muy importantes revisando los movimientos del índice de los últimos días y coincidían con el soporte que ha guiado el tramo al alza desde el día 25 de febrero. Como veis, el frenazo ha sido controlado. Mirad lo cerca que se encontraba el precio de la resistencia, a 50 puntos miserables de un techo que hasta ahora ha respetado con temor reverencial, bajando sustancialmente cada vez que se ha aproximado a él. Al igual que en USA, la estructua alcista de corto plazo se ha deteriorado mucho con este cierre. 

Pero ni caso, visión de gacela 100% :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Me juego un petit suise a que llegamos a los 1080 en menos de 2 weeks.


----------



## tonuel (16 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Guanidad, guanidad, dulce guanidad... :Baile:



saca la bota Maria que me voy a emborrachar... :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (16 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> entonces quien ha tirado esto abajo ¿ los pepones? :



La duda ofende...


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Me juego un petit suise a que llegamos a los 1080 en menos de 2 weeks.



¿1080 o 1180? :

Hay una diferencia importante, unos 1.000 puntos del ibex más o menos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿1080 o 1180? :
> 
> Hay una diferencia importante, unos 1.000 puntos del ibex más o menos



No no, perdón, hablaba del SP...1080


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pero te estás leyendo algo de lo que hay colgado?, hay libros muy interesantes para ir empezando zulo.
> 
> Que sólo es libre el que sabe!



Estoy con el leones contra gacelas pero esta semana me ha tenido con el morro pegado a la pantalla todo el santo dia rl tito botas 8:



tonuel dijo:


> La duda ofende...



La ignorancia es muy atrevida hoyga


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No no, perdón, hablaba del SP...1080



Ya, ya, pero 100 puntos del SP son unos 1.000 del ibex, por eso lo decía...

Y ahora mismo, si baja tanto, se carga el rebote, serían cortos muy claros. Arrasaría con todo:







Estaría bien.

En fin, os dejo. ¡Buen fin de semana a todos!


----------



## INTRUDER (16 Abr 2010)

Nada, no pasa nada, circulen.

Godman (I love) SEC

:XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)




----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


>



A eso me refería.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

jojojojo....

muhuhahahahahah!!....

pero esto qué es...
pero esto qué es?

Termino de operar a media mañana, me piro a las 15:00 a un restaurante cubano a tomar caipirihnas y bailar salsa de sobremesa, y cuando vuelvo encuentro 200+ puntazos menos en el churribex.

JAJO JAJOTA!

Hamijos, mis mejores deseos a los que estuvieran cortos. A los que no, preguntad a Zuloman por su negro, problemas cero.

Trading-wise, and for what's worth with me, I'll be back on track on Monday 19th.

p.d.: prueben la caipi con Matusalem en vez de con Havana 5. Le da un _je ne se qua_ harto interesante, debo decir.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojo....
> me piro a las 15:00 a un restaurante cubano a tomar caipirihnas y bailar salsa de sobremesa, y cuando vuelvo encuentro 200+ puntazos menos en el churribex.



Pollastre, entre tu lírica tan poco habitual y bailando salsa a las 3 de la tarde, por mi madre que no te imagino jajaja

 Un saludo de uno que es incapaz de seguir un ritmo jaja

Por cierto aunque falta un mundo para el cierre, tiene pinta de que "MI" indicador jaja hoy no ha fallado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojo....
> 
> muhuhahahahahah!!....
> 
> ...



Parece ser que se ha ido a ver a peca 

Bueno, soy un lince hoygan :, ya he aprendido a entender en un grafico cuando hay cambio de tendencia y tambien a ver las fases de acumulacion y distribucion, este Carpatos es muy ameno.

Mulder tiembla, de aqui a unos meses te disputo el titulo de analisto oficial del foro


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2010)

Cortos a la parrilla de nuevo


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pollastre, entre tu lírica tan poco habitual y bailando salsa a las 3 de la tarde, por mi madre que no te imagino jajaja
> 
> Un saludo de uno que es incapaz de seguir un ritmo jaja
> 
> Por cierto aunque falta un mundo para el cierre, tiene pinta de que "MI" indicador jaja hoy no ha fallado



Debo reconocer y reconozco públicamente, para mayor mofa, befa y escarnio contra mi persona, que yo personalmente - lo que se dice personalmente - NO bailo salsa ::

Pero amo el resto de la cultura cubana (caipis y ron )


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEVU-YLpM8A]YouTube - DAN the MAN[/ame]

A salido en otro hilo, pero por si acaso no lo habeís visto, está gracioso


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Debo reconocer y reconozco públicamente, para mayor mofa, befa y escarnio contra mi persona, que yo personalmente - lo que se dice personalmente - NO bailo salsa ::
> 
> Pero amo el resto de la cultura cubana (caipis y ron )



Yo soy más de las cubanas... argentinas, colombianas... etc... xD jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

Tengo tentanción de volver a meterle a las DYN...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> *A* salido en otro hilo, pero por si acaso no lo habeís visto, está gracioso



No sé lo que estudias mix, pero como pongas eso en un examen vas a suspender. :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo soy más de las cubanas... argentinas, colombianas... etc... xD jaja
> 
> Un saludo



Yo si que se bailar salsa si me pongo, aunque solo lo intento en la intimidad 

Las más guapas son las venezolanas porque a todas las enseñan a arreglarse bien desde muy pequeñas, desgraciadamente son también como la princesa esa del video de creditopropulsado 

Y no dan un palo al agua ni por casualidad.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé lo que estudias mix, pero como pongas eso en un examen vas a suspender. :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:



Haciendo sangre :

¿Y qué me dices del "habeís"? Vamos, nos hemos quejado mil veces y... jaja

Un saludo talivana

Mulder: En Venezuela solo he estado 3 horas, y la verdad es que me llevé una impresión nefasta del país... (aunque solo estuviera en el aeropuerto). Que gente más malaje por dios... Y encima no vi a ninguna buenorra...


----------



## Mulder (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Haciendo sangre :
> 
> ¿Y qué me dices del "habeís"? Vamos, nos hemos quejado mil veces y... jaja
> 
> ...



Yo he pasado varias veces por ese aeropuerto, una vez me tocó estar 10 horas seguidas (como lo lees) y es la infraestructura importante más pobre que he visto de sudamérica, me recuerda a un restaurane chino por como huele 

El dia de las 10 horas me dio por salir a ver si daba una vuelta en taxi por Caracas, pero pregunté cuanto se pagaba por salir del pais y me dijeron que 40$, como estaba de vuelta a España y ya había agotado la pasta dedicada a vacaciones decidí no salir.

Aunque un año pasaba por Bogotá en viaje de ida y vuelta y a la vuelta nos recibió un regimiento que se dedicaba a separar hombres y mujeres para someternos a todos a un cacheo y luego revisión de equipaje de mano con preguntas del militar-robot de que que hacía en Colombia, cuando solo estaba de paso. Cosa que no me gustó nada y ya no vuelvo a pasar por ahí, aunque el aeropuerto sea con diferencia el que mejor he visto de la zona.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Abr 2010)

En Colombia es la caña la seguridad que tienen, ya se ponen hasta pesados...

La primera vez que estuve, me abrieron la maleta, un perro me olisqueo... y creo que también me cachearon. Pero son así, luego te ves que antes de salir todos los vuelos meten a los perros en los compartimientos de carga de los aviones etc...

El país merece la pena, que gente más amable, educada... A mi me gustó bastante... de hecho, acumulo puntos en Avianca, los de Iberia y demás los paso a esta compañía, para alguna vez darme un paseo gratis jaja.

Pero no lo puedo evitar... me quedo con las Argentinas (Argentina quiero decir...  ).

En Venezuela no hubiera salido del aeropuerto... me da miedo el país y mira que soy de los "valientes".

ED: Ya me estaba acojonando, si acabamos en -1.50% u así en el SP... el Lunes continuaría la masacre...


----------



## kokaine (16 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ eso que comentas de Colombia es moneda de cambio en todos los hoteles de lujo de El Cairo, zona de entrada de coches, perros, revisión con espejos de los bajos del automóvil y arco de seguridad a la entrada del hotel. Al principio impacta pero luego te da una (quizás falsa) sensación de seguridad.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2010)

La situación de los países latinoamericanos, hoy por hoy, es una auténtica injusticia. 

En mi experiencia con ellos, sus gentes son amables y hospitalarias; sus mujeres pueden ser tan hermosas o más que las nuestras españolas. 

Sin embargo, sus países como tales son auténticamente deplorables. No juzgaré a unas gentes por sus paupérrimos dirigentes políticos y sus decisiones draconianas.

Alguna que otra mina argentina, en particular... pfuaaaa... menuda mina :


nota: para los no argentinos ==> mina = niña

nota2: es lo que tiene estudiar mandarín... que acabas conociendo a gente de todas las nacionalidades ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé lo que estudias mix, pero como pongas eso en un examen vas a suspender. :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:



Touché.

::

PD: Hago LADE. Me ha herido el orgullo, que soy de los que también les duele.

PD2: Las monedas, si os fijáis bien bullion.xD


----------



## burbujito1982 (17 Abr 2010)

disculpen mi ignorancia, pero lo del volcán me ha dado qué pensar:

estarán todos los especuladores poniéndose cortos para hacer sangre de las aerolíneas????

Sería una buena idea ponerse largo (¿en cuál?) a la espera de un posible efecto Volkswagen que subió a 1000 euros cuando fue atacada???


----------



## carvil (17 Abr 2010)

Buenos dias 

Una pregunta para alguien que utilice el Visual Chart. En la sesión de ayer, ¿aparece como cerrado el gap en el eur-usd?


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA SOBRE INDICES

Periodo de 17-04-2010 a 25-04-2010

OC: +1.18% Stoxx VV: +3.41% +8.25 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.06% HL: +1.76% D: +150.61%
OC: +0.63% S&P VV: +7.94% +42.12 años CC: +0.07% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.14% D: +481.52%
OC: -0.15% DJI VV: +5.31% +78.75 años CC: +0.01% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.51% D: +5087.13%
OC: +0.31% DJT VV: +5.34% +78.5 años CC: +0.07% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.62% D: +709.40%
OC: +0.33% Oro VV: +187.71% +25.12 años CC: +0.04% GG: 0.00% HL: +0.61% D: +338.46%
OC: +1.83% Petroleo VV: +144.27% +19.62 años CC: +0.20% GG: -0.02% HL: +1.34% D: +105.34%
OC: -0.41% Bund VV: +1.06% +14.87 años CC: -0.04% GG: 0.00% HL: +0.43% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.06% Ibex VV: +2.35% +11.75 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.06% HL: +1.50% D: +314.14%
OC: -0.49% ^N225 VV: +0.06% +19.62 años CC: +0.02% GG: +0.08% HL: +1.36% D: +1145.90%
OC: +0.60% ^IXIC VV: +4.01% +27.87 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.11% HL: +0.94% D: +139.18%
OC: -1.91% ^VIX VV: -0.83% +15.0 años CC: -0.09% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.21% D: 0.0%
OC: +1.24% EurUsd VV: +6233.51% +7.37 años CC: +0.09% GG: -0.06% HL: +0.79% D: +89.05%
OC: +0.93% ^BSESN VV: +0.87% +9.25 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.06% D: +165.00%
OC: +2.08% ^DWC VV: +1.77% +7.37 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.32% D: +39.36%
OC: +0.28% ^FCHI VV: +1.09% +14.25 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.44% D: +459.79%
OC: -0.21% ^FTSE VV: +4.98% +18.0 años CC: +0.01% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.01% D: +3184.41%
OC: +0.46% ^GDAXI VV: +0.87% +13.62 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.33% D: +232.18%
OC: -0.39% ^HSCE VV: 0.0% +11.62 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.22% HL: +2.21% D: +132.02%
OC: -0.17% ^HSI VV: +2.36% +16.0 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.14% HL: +1.23% D: +182.92%
OC: +1.15% ^IVBX VV: 0.0% +2.0 años CC: +0.14% GG: 0.00% HL: +0.84% D: +9.38%
OC: +1.92% ^NDX VV: +21.75% +17.62 años CC: +0.28% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.12% D: +154.62%
OC: +1.28% ^RUT VV: -0.02% +16.25 años CC: +0.16% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.22% D: +192.27%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

La estadística se hace semanal a partir de ahora.


----------



## tonuel (17 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La estadística se hace semanal a partir de ahora.


----------



## carloszorro (17 Abr 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Una pregunta para alguien que utilice el Visual Chart. En la sesión de ayer, ¿aparece como cerrado el gap en el eur-usd?
> 
> ...



El hueco se ha cerrado, teoricamente el próximo lunes debería caer bastante ¿No?


----------



## carloszorro (17 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> :Baile:
> :Baile::Baile:



Aquí tienes al rey del análisis fundamental, Jim Rogers, para que no digas que solo veo charts.:no:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Aquí tienes al rey del análisis fundamental, Jim Rogers, para que no digas que solo veo charts.:no:




Lo he copiado porque llevo hablando en el hilo del IBEX del gas natural tiempo

Mira esta gráfica, de MS:

quote Commodity ? MORNINGSTAR


----------



## carloszorro (18 Abr 2010)

Quereis saber el secreto para batir al mercado, aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Trading Places - Entre pillos anda el juego

:XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Abr 2010)

La semana que empieza mañana es muy interesante.

Puede ser la consagracion definitiva de la muldermachine o su defenestracion, el tipo ha apostado fuerte, con dos webs .


Mientras el expansion y la mayoria de analistos apustan por una semana bajista, la muldermachine contra todo pronostico apuesta por una semana alcista, a eso le llamo yo tener criterio propio :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Si acierta el numero de infieles arrepentidos que pediran clemencia sera enorme  si falla la españolisima costumbre de crucificar a los que destacan en algo tendra una semana de gloria 8:

Como profeta y fiel seguidor del Dios de la bolsa apostare contra todas las opiniones mi dinero, fabulosa ocasion para tomarle el pelo a amigos y conocidos seguidores de los analistas oficiales...aunque tambien una arriesgada opcion que puede suponer la mofa, befa y escarnio de mi circulo de amistades, ansiosos por ver como el negraco de pepitoria hace su labor en toda su magnificiencia :

Mulder, tu te juegas tu prestigio y tu dinero y yo mi prestigio , mi dinero y mi honor :X por tu bien y por el mio te deseo mucha suerte esta semana.................. aunque por si acaso ya he llamado a luca brassi ( si, si ese que le arreglaba las diferencias de opinion a Don Vito Corleone ) por si fallas


----------



## rosonero (19 Abr 2010)

Artículo en el País sobre la ludopatía en bolsa, nunca está de más pasarse el cuestionario un par de veces al año a ver como andamos. 

Doctor, soy un adicto a la Bolsa · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## carvil (19 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El hueco se ha cerrado, teoricamente el próximo lunes debería caer bastante ¿No?



No demasiado S3431 R3564


Salu2


----------



## carloszorro (19 Abr 2010)

carvil dijo:


> No demasiado S3431 R3564
> 
> 
> Salu2



Acabo de cerrar el corto que dejé abierto el viernes, bastante bien me ha salido


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

*Artículo en el País sobre la ludopatía en bolsa, nunca está de más pasarse el cuestionario un par de veces al año a ver como andamos.

Doctor, soy un adicto a la Bolsa · ELPAÍS.com*

Ya lo veo claro, el primer paso sera la cola de caritas...................... y despues quedamos en el psiquiatra, vaya mina tienen en este foro


----------



## carvil (19 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Acabo de cerrar el corto que dejé abierto el viernes, bastante bien me ha salido



No era arriesgado IMO tenias la resistencia clara para colocar el stop, la apertura sería bajista hasta el primer soporte, cerrar el gap y buscar un apoyo.


Salu2


----------



## carloszorro (19 Abr 2010)

carvil dijo:


> No era arriesgado IMO tenias la resistencia clara para colocar el stop, la apertura sería bajista hasta el primer soporte, cerrar el gap y buscar un apoyo.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Era muy arriesgado porque entré con varios lotes (mucha pasta) y la estrategia era salirme después de un pequeño movimiento (30 Pips) y fuera


----------



## carvil (19 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Era muy arriesgado porque entré con varios lotes (mucha pasta) y la estrategia era salirme después de un pequeño movimiento (30 Pips) y fuera



Pensé que ibas con un mini como preguntabas por mañana  

Salu2


----------



## Hagen (19 Abr 2010)

Hola,

¿conoceis alguna web donde se puedan ver las fechas de pago de dividendo del acciones del Stoxx?

gracias


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Hagen dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿conoceis alguna web donde se puedan ver las fechas de pago de dividendo del acciones del Stoxx?
> 
> gracias



No se si lo podrás ver aquí pero es bastante completa y es probable que lo encuentres:

STOXX.com | Creating Success


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> La semana que empieza mañana es muy interesante.
> 
> Puede ser la consagracion definitiva de la muldermachine o su defenestracion, el tipo ha apostado fuerte, con dos webs .
> 
> ...




Que el Señor lo acoja en su seno, roguemos por su alma, amén, vamos a perder los 11200, otra cosa es que recuperemos a partir del jueves.


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Que el Señor lo acoja en su seno, roguemos por su alma, amén, vamos a perder los 11200, otra cosa es que recuperemos a partir del jueves.



De hecho, en estos momentos acabamos de perder los 11K2 en pre... como no sea que pegue un pullback antológico (de los que hacen afición) veo muy arriesgado ponerse "toribio", no sé...

Claro que con todo el mundo esperando el armageddon de las correcciones desde hace meses, quizás, quién sabe, lo mismo es un buen momento para dar un meneo alcista y matar a todas las gacelas que esperan el guano agazapadas. Psé, quién sabe...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De hecho, en estos momentos acabamos de perder los 11K2 en pre... como no sea que pegue un pullback antológico (de los que hacen afición) veo muy arriesgado ponerse "toribio", no sé...
> 
> Claro que con todo el mundo esperando el armageddon de las correcciones desde hace meses, quizás, quién sabe, lo mismo es un buen momento para dar un meneo alcista y matar a todas las gacelas que esperan el guano agazapadas. Psé, quién sabe...



Ya han movido bastante el árbol, de todos modos, todo puede pasar en Mexico, aunque creo que pillando en niveles 11150-11175 podrían sacarse plusvalias en esta misma semana.


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ya han movido bastante el árbol, de todos modos, todo puede pasar en Mexico, aunque creo que pillando en niveles 11150-11175 podrían sacarse plusvalias en esta misma semana.



Pues al ritmo que va la pre, vas a poder pillar largo en esos 11,150 a las 9 en punto... estamos en caída libre.


edito: catacrack... el contado en 11,150 a las 9 en punto.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues al ritmo que va la pre, vas a poder pillar largo en esos 11,150 a las 9 en punto... estamos en caída libre.



De momento sólo observo, casi 3 años sin operar y quiero volver con las ideas un poco claras y la mente un poco ágil, ahora estoy calentando y probando sistemas.

Aunque la voz me dice que en 2 semanas ya estaré dentro.


----------



## Deudor (19 Abr 2010)

Día que no se mueve mucho el hilo...... día alcista.

Gracias, silencio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Día que no se mueve mucho el hilo...... día alcista.
> 
> Gracias, silencio.



si, no escribe ni Dios, ni mulder ::


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

En mi modesta opinión falta un impulso a la baja todavía, pero suelen hacerlo un poco imprevisible y engañando mucho al personal, además lo hacen de tal forma que parece que al final ganan los del impulso y todo el gacelerío se mete en esa dirección justo cuando se da el gran giro.

Al menos eso es lo que espero por el bien de mi cuenta


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

El Stoxx ya ha hecho nuevos mínimos diarios, falta el Ibex, pero ha empezado de muy abajo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ya ha hecho nuevos mínimos diarios, falta el Ibex, pero ha empezado de muy abajo.



pero los minimos del ibex estan muy lejos aun , tendria que perder casi 200 puntos aun....... dificil ¿no?


----------



## tonuel (19 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pero los minimos del ibex estan muy lejos aun , tendria que perder casi 200 puntos aun....... dificil ¿no?




todavia le quedan 8000 puntos por perder... 8:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> todavia le quedan 8000 puntos por perder... 8:



Pero eso no es lo que toca ahora


----------



## tonuel (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero eso no es lo que toca ahora



ahora tocan los 14000... inocho:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Abr 2010)

Y algún dia moriremos todos.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Y algún dia moriremos todos.



...3 veces


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> todavia le quedan 8000 puntos por perder... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



si es para hoy se jubila medio foro  y el otro medio desaparece de por vida :

Bueno, a ver si acaba de caer el puto ibex de una vez Hoyga, que me tiene aqui pegado a la pantalla sin poder comprar y tengo mono :´(


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

Como esta aguantando el ibex  

A ver si pilla la bajadita de una p... vez 8:


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Como esta aguantando el ibex
> 
> A ver si pilla la bajadita de una p... vez 8:




Jejejeje... permíteme llegar ahora al 11,210, hombre, y así redondeo el día y me voy a tomar cervecitas por hoy :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Jejejeje... permíteme llegar ahora al 11,210, hombre, y así redondeo el día y me voy a tomar cervecitas por hoy :



No seas amarron, por esos puntitos de nada vende ........ ¿ no querras que el negraco ta haga una visita verdad? :: :: ::

ahi sale corriendo hacia tu casa...... vende antes de que llegue, me dijo que tardaria media hora como mucho


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

Como sigais poniendo fotos tan gayers creo que me voy de aquí y no vuelvo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Como sigais poniendo fotos tan gayers creo que me voy de aquí y no vuelvo



Tranquilo, creo que no es a ti a quien van a visitar....... miro el ibex y una voz suena en mi cabezita " te lo dije.......te lo dijeeeeeeeee ""

veras como alguno se da por aludido


----------



## pollastre (19 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No seas amarron, por esos puntitos de nada vende ........ ¿ no querras que el negraco ta haga una visita verdad? :: :: ::
> 
> ahi sale corriendo hacia tu casa...... vende antes de que llegue, me dijo que tardaria media hora como mucho




jajajaja! Master Gayer... hoy has errado el tiro, tenía mi pedaso de trailing stop apuntalando mi posición


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jajajaja! Master Gayer... hoy has errado el tiro, tenía mi pedaso de trailing stop apuntalando mi posición



¿ ya te ha saltado el stop ? me alegro por que asi tu amigo el moreno ya se estara dando la vuelta, estaba a puntito de llegar a tu casa ::

Entonces ya puede venir la caidita de Roma para que te releve en las plusvies :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

Yo creo que para visitas inesperadas nada como las del turco violador:







Ni la mujer más cachonda lo aceptaría


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

el ibex no tiene pinta de bajar 100 puntos mas ni de coña 

¿tu que dices mulder ? :


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el ibex no tiene pinta de bajar 100 puntos mas ni de coña
> 
> ¿tu que dices mulder ? :



El AD del Ibex está muy bajista, yo de ti esperaría a ver que ocurre justo a las 14, una vez visto entra alrededor de las 14:30 si lo ves bien o espera a las 15 si lo ves poco claro.


----------



## Mendrugo (19 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el ibex no tiene pinta de bajar 100 puntos mas ni de coña
> 
> ¿tu que dices mulder ? :




Se ha topado con la recta directriz, que pasa por los 11.100


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Abr 2010)

comprado santander a 10,39 me voy a comer.

no rompais nada eh 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Abr 2010)

Pues ahora veo al Ibex con ganas de irse a los 10800 esta semana, es lo malo de los osciladores que depende de como se miren te dicen una cosa u otra, al final pasaré de volver a entrar en Bolsa y me compraré un adobado baratito para especular a largo.

Ya podéis apedrearme hamijos.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

S&P en verde, Stoxx a 3 puntos de ello, dedicado a mis amigos de la prensa salmón


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

¿nadie escribe aquí? me siento solo.


----------



## Deudor (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿nadie escribe aquí? me siento solo.



Nunca estas sólo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿nadie escribe aquí? me siento solo.



No estás solo, quedo yo que no tengo un duro metido, el de las fotos gayer y alguno que se ha puesto corto en la apertura, jejejeje.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL IBEX

Periodo de 19-04-2010 a 25-04-2010

OC: -1.03% ABE.MC VV: +27.52% +13.57 años CC: -0.06% GG: +0.08% HL: +1.99% D: 0.0%
OC: +1.68% ABG.MC VV: +27.51% +9.71 años CC: +0.46% GG: +0.22% HL: +2.51% D: +78.12%
OC: +1.40% ACS.MC VV: +52.20% +10.85 años CC: +0.13% GG: -0.05% HL: +2.52% D: +247.40%
OC: +1.53% ACX.MC VV: +21.52% +16.14 años CC: +0.18% GG: -0.02% HL: +2.12% D: +277.23%
OC: +0.38% ANA.MC VV: +47.47% +16.71 años CC: +0.16% GG: +0.10% HL: +1.96% D: +264.57%
OC: +0.29% BBVA.MC VV: +14.70% +16.28 años CC: +0.04% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.77% D: +583.91%
OC: -1.22% BKT.MC VV: +22.06% +16.57 años CC: -0.18% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.12% D: 0.0%
OC: +2.34% BME.MC VV: +5.58% +3.14 años CC: +0.27% GG: -0.05% HL: +2.39% D: +0.40%
OC: +0.44% BTO.MC VV: +27.01% +16.14 años CC: -0.16% GG: -0.22% HL: +2.00% D: 0.0%
OC: +3.68% CRI.MC VV: +4.13% +2.28 años CC: +0.24% GG: -0.26% HL: +1.85% D: +0.22%
OC: -0.07% ELE.MC VV: +17.17% +16.14 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.18% HL: +1.74% D: +103.66%
OC: +0.45% ENG.MC VV: +5.38% +5.71 años CC: +0.05% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.68% D: +142.74%
OC: +0.87% EVA.MC VV: +34.02% +8.28 años CC: +0.12% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.93% D: +195.88%
OC: -0.01% FCC.MC VV: +33.70% +16.42 años CC: -0.04% GG: -0.04% HL: +2.12% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.78% FER.MC VV: +12.91% +7.57 años CC: +0.09% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.57% D: +221.58%
OC: -0.31% GAM.MC VV: +31.41% +7.14 años CC: +0.03% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.49% D: +875.65%
OC: +0.31% GAS.MC VV: +16.00% +17.14 años CC: +0.08% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.94% D: +546.54%
OC: +1.61% GRF.MC VV: +2.68% +3.14 años CC: +0.25% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.48% D: +14.92%
OC: -3.43% IBLA.MC VV: +34.21% +7.14 años CC: -0.41% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.48% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.58% IBR.MC VV: -3.11% +3.0 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.21% D: 0.00%
OC: -0.70% IDR.MC VV: +3.00% +8.28 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.22% HL: +2.09% D: +183.56%
OC: +1.41% ITX.MC VV: +16.84% +6.42 años CC: +0.02% GG: -0.17% HL: +1.98% D: +482.95%
OC: +1.87% MAP.MC VV: +43.00% +16.14 años CC: +0.30% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.00% D: +153.52%
OC: +0.22% MTS.MC VV: +19.80% +3.14 años CC: -0.14% GG: -0.18% HL: +2.93% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.90% OHL.MC VV: +46.04% +11.57 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.46% D: +1292.46%
OC: +1.42% POP.MC VV: +28.71% +16.28 años CC: +0.15% GG: -0.04% HL: +2.13% D: +231.58%
OC: -0.81% REE.MC VV: +7.97% +7.57 años CC: -0.09% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.64% D: 0.0%
OC: -0.27% REP.MC VV: +10.73% +14.71 años CC: +0.01% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.84% D: +2172.88%
OC: -1.28% SAB.MC VV: +22.08% +7.0 años CC: -0.20% GG: -0.02% HL: +1.77% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.37% SAN.MC VV: +16.47% +16.85 años CC: -0.01% GG: -0.06% HL: +1.93% D: 0.0%
OC: -1.00% SYV.MC VV: +22.59% +17.57 años CC: +0.04% GG: +0.18% HL: +2.61% D: +1116.42%
OC: -0.56% TEF.MC VV: +11.89% +17.28 años CC: -0.07% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.61% D: 0.0%
OC: -1.47% TL5.MC VV: +13.17% +4.57 años CC: +0.05% GG: +0.26% HL: +2.15% D: +75.97%
OC: -4.01% TRE.MC VV: +15.09% +3.14 años CC: -0.37% GG: +0.19% HL: +2.57% D: 0.0%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Nunca estas sólo.





Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> No estás solo, quedo yo que no tengo un duro metido, el de las fotos gayer y alguno que se ha puesto corto en la apertura, jejejeje.
> 
> Un saludo.



Menos mal, me pregunto donde estarán los habituales del hilo, están todos desaparecidos.

edito: ahora voy largo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Abr 2010)

Yo sigo con dolor mis bajadas de Tubacex, Gas y Sol desde el Viernes que me quedé largo.
Hoy Sol ha recuperado algo y he conseguido salir le Natraceutica con un 2.5% el viernes.
Pero Gas y Tubacex........ He intentado entrar un poco mas abajo en Tubacex paro no me lo han comprado. Ahora a aguantar.


----------



## pyn (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder no me gusta el halo de chupapollismo que esta pillando el hilo, fotos gaylor a parte xDDD.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Mulder no me gusta el halo de chupapollismo que esta pillando el hilo, fotos gaylor a parte xDDD.



En fin, creo que no soy el culpable, yo me limito a decir lo que creo que hará el mercado bajo mi punto de vista. El que me quiera criticar con saña está en su derecho.

Para gayer yo pongo al turco violador


----------



## sapito (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En fin, creo que no soy el culpable, yo me limito a decir lo que creo que hará el mercado bajo mi punto de vista. El que me quiera criticar con saña está en su derecho.
> 
> Para gayer yo pongo al turco violador



Yo no escribo desde hace 1000 pq no tengo nada interesante que decir.
Pero sigo leyendo...


----------



## pyn (19 Abr 2010)

Si precisamente tú no lo alimentas, pero ultimamente en vez de discutir sobre lo que esta haciendo el mercado parece que hay gente única y exclusivamente esperando a ver que dices para tomar decisiones, sean a favor o en contra, pero sin aportar nada más. 


Por ejemplo ahora mismo el mercado desplomándose otra vez un poco y entrará alguien, no a hablar de soportes o resistencias o figuras, no a decir, Mulder eres un inutil vende humo. Si no, al tiempo.


----------



## donpepito (19 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Hay q estar atento a SOS, en cuanto toque los 1.5x 1.6x ... será buena opción para pillar el rebote.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Si precisamente tú no lo alimentas, pero ultimamente en vez de discutir sobre lo que esta haciendo el mercado parece que hay gente única y exclusivamente esperando a ver que dices para tomar decisiones, sean a favor o en contra, pero sin aportar nada más.
> 
> Por ejemplo ahora mismo el mercado desplomándose otra vez un poco y entrará alguien, no a hablar de soportes o resistencias o figuras, no a decir, Mulder eres un inutil vende humo. Si no, al tiempo.



Yo sigo largo, ahora me están dando un poco de cera, pero poca, hoy tampoco nos movemos mucho, parece un lateral de cambio de tendencia.

Me inquieta esto que dice Cárpatos:



> 17:04:52 h.
> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Así que hoy vamos a ver si aguantamos o no.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Abr 2010)

Hoy parece que quiere corregir aún más

Mulder, ¿hay datos de la robasta del ibex?


----------



## Taxidermista (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ESTADISTICA PARA EL IBEX...



Si usas las etiquetas [ code ] y [ /code] aplicará caracteres de ancho fijo y te saldrá el texto bien encolumnado, vease:


```
Periodo de 19-04-2010 a 25-04-2010

OC: -1.03% ABE.MC VV: +27.52%   +13.57 años             CC: -0.06% GG: +0.08% HL: +1.99%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.68% ABG.MC VV: +27.51%   +9.71 años              CC: +0.46% GG: +0.22% HL: +2.51%        D: +78.12%
OC: +1.40% ACS.MC VV: +52.20%   +10.85 años             CC: +0.13% GG: -0.05% HL: +2.52%        D: +247.40%
OC: +1.53% ACX.MC VV: +21.52%   +16.14 años             CC: +0.18% GG: -0.02% HL: +2.12%        D: +277.23%
OC: +0.38% ANA.MC VV: +47.47%   +16.71 años             CC: +0.16% GG: +0.10% HL: +1.96%        D: +264.57%
OC: +0.29% BBVA.MC VV: +14.70%  +16.28 años             CC: +0.04% GG:  0.00% HL: +1.77%        D: +583.91%
OC: -1.22% BKT.MC VV: +22.06%   +16.57 años             CC: -0.18% GG:  0.00% HL: +2.12%        D:  0.0%
OC: +2.34% BME.MC VV: +5.58%    +3.14 años              CC: +0.27% GG: -0.05% HL: +2.39%        D: +0.40%
OC: +0.44% BTO.MC VV: +27.01%   +16.14 años             CC: -0.16% GG: -0.22% HL: +2.00%        D:  0.0%
OC: +3.68% CRI.MC VV: +4.13%    +2.28 años              CC: +0.24% GG: -0.26% HL: +1.85%        D: +0.22%
OC: -0.07% ELE.MC VV: +17.17%   +16.14 años             CC: +0.17% GG: +0.18% HL: +1.74%        D: +103.66%
OC: +0.45% ENG.MC VV: +5.38%    +5.71 años              CC: +0.05% GG:  0.00% HL: +1.68%        D: +142.74%
OC: +0.87% EVA.MC VV: +34.02%   +8.28 años              CC: +0.12% GG:  0.00% HL: +1.93%        D: +195.88%
OC: -0.01% FCC.MC VV: +33.70%   +16.42 años             CC: -0.04% GG: -0.04% HL: +2.12%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.78% FER.MC VV: +12.91%   +7.57 años              CC: +0.09% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.57%        D: +221.58%
OC: -0.31% GAM.MC VV: +31.41%   +7.14 años              CC: +0.03% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.49%        D: +875.65%
OC: +0.31% GAS.MC VV: +16.00%   +17.14 años             CC: +0.08% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.94%        D: +546.54%
OC: +1.61% GRF.MC VV: +2.68%    +3.14 años              CC: +0.25% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.48%        D: +14.92%
OC: -3.43% IBLA.MC VV: +34.21%  +7.14 años              CC: -0.41% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.48%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.58% IBR.MC VV: -3.11%    +3.0 años               CC: +0.15% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.21%        D:  0.00%
OC: -0.70% IDR.MC VV: +3.00%    +8.28 años              CC: +0.11% GG: +0.22% HL: +2.09%        D: +183.56%
OC: +1.41% ITX.MC VV: +16.84%   +6.42 años              CC: +0.02% GG: -0.17% HL: +1.98%        D: +482.95%
OC: +1.87% MAP.MC VV: +43.00%   +16.14 años             CC: +0.30% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.00%        D: +153.52%
OC: +0.22% MTS.MC VV: +19.80%   +3.14 años              CC: -0.14% GG: -0.18% HL: +2.93%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.90% OHL.MC VV: +46.04%   +11.57 años             CC: +0.15% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.46%        D: +1292.46%
OC: +1.42% POP.MC VV: +28.71%   +16.28 años             CC: +0.15% GG: -0.04% HL: +2.13%        D: +231.58%
OC: -0.81% REE.MC VV: +7.97%    +7.57 años              CC: -0.09% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.64%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.27% REP.MC VV: +10.73%   +14.71 años             CC: +0.01% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.84%        D: +2172.88%
OC: -1.28% SAB.MC VV: +22.08%   +7.0 años               CC: -0.20% GG: -0.02% HL: +1.77%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.37% SAN.MC VV: +16.47%   +16.85 años             CC: -0.01% GG: -0.06% HL: +1.93%        D:  0.0%
OC: -1.00% SYV.MC VV: +22.59%   +17.57 años             CC: +0.04% GG: +0.18% HL: +2.61%        D: +1116.42%
OC: -0.56% TEF.MC VV: +11.89%   +17.28 años             CC: -0.07% GG:  0.00% HL: +1.61%        D:  0.0%
OC: -1.47% TL5.MC VV: +13.17%   +4.57 años              CC: +0.05% GG: +0.26% HL: +2.15%        D: +75.97%
OC: -4.01% TRE.MC VV: +15.09%   +3.14 años              CC: -0.37% GG: +0.19% HL: +2.57%        D:  0.0%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D:  Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación
entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice
la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla
o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.
```


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal, ni alto ni bajo, el saldo diario ha quedado positivo al final.

- Han vendido hasta las 9:15.
- Han empezado a comprar hasta las 10.
- A partir de ahí han vuelto a vender hasta las 15.
- Desde ese momento no hay movimientos no tengo nada, parece que han estado inactivos.
- En robasta han comprado.

Parece que esperan gap al alza para mañana, pero me escama que no hayan movido ficha durante toda la tarde, parece que han esperado un movimiento falso con giro mientras están cerrados o se han equivocado totalmente. Mañana lo veremos.


----------



## k-listo (19 Abr 2010)

un, dos, un dos, probannndoooo...
es que es mi primer mensaje...
un saludo para la foreria...
Aupa SOS y Ferrovial...hasta el infinito y mas alla....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Abr 2010)

Lunes, martes y miércoles pábajo y jueves y viernes párriba, me lo dice la voz d dentro de mi cabeza.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Abr 2010)

Evolución cartera del mes:

Dynegy Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Con lo del segundo Volcán de Islandia, casi me da algo jajaja que mamones estos islandeses... 

Que complicado está esto, hacia arriba, hacia abajo... pfff.

Veremos el final que es lo que cuenta.

Un saludo

Mix las DYN, parece que aún no han encontrado un suelo, ten cuidado...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2010)

El S&P está en verde.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

A las buenas noches!



Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Lunes, martes y miércoles pábajo y jueves y viernes párriba, me lo dice la voz d dentro de mi cabeza.



Yo creo que hoy hemos hecho el mínimo semanal, tal y como tengo puesto en mi informe.


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

k-listo dijo:


> un, dos, un dos, probannndoooo...
> es que es mi primer mensaje...
> un saludo para la foreria...
> Aupa SOS y Ferrovial...hasta el infinito y mas alla....



Ya tenemos aquí al que faltaba


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El S&P está en verde.



Y los Goldman boys, subiendo un 0.5%.... ¿pero esto que es...? jaja

Para los que sigan el mercado USA:

¿es esta frase correcta? Tampoco he entendido muy bien a que se refiere...

"el piso te lo va a marcar el volumen... últimamente vienen siendo 2 días de volumen fuerte para abajo, y sale con un 150% más de volumen que la baja.. dale 2 días mas a esto..."


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

mmm Stoxx y S&P en verdecito, quien lo iba a decir....


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2010)

Pues te dice más o menos que cuando suba el volumen será que empieza a subir de nuevo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> mmm Stoxx y S&P en verdecito, quien lo iba a decir....



Me había puesto un post it..... Largo en 1.180, pero me lie con el Stoxx y al final nada


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> mmm Stoxx y S&P en verdecito, quien lo iba a decir....



Nos estás mal acostumbrando... xD. Cuando la cagues, iremos a por ti jaja 

A me gustaba este camino:







(Sacado de Rava... ni idea de que blog guiri)


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Nos estás mal acostumbrando... xD. Cuando la cagues, iremos a por ti jaja
> 
> A me gustaba este camino:
> 
> ...



Pues ese no es mi escenario.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ese no es mi escenario.



Yap... pero es tan bonito, simétrico... y tan alto... jajaja

Todavía quedan los peores minutos, veremos que tal el final.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (19 Abr 2010)

Wataru, las ARIAd están baratitas.... las 16millones de accs de FIDELITY -BOSTON- estarán ahí hasta que saquen las nuevas.

Vaya guardián que se ha buscado Harvey... XD


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, las ARIAd están baratitas.... las 16millones de accs de FIDELITY -BOSTON- estarán ahí hasta que saquen las nuevas.
> 
> Vaya guardián que se ha buscado Harvey... XD



DP! Entro y seguro que pegan un bajón. Vamos... me retiro de la bolsa jaja

Nada... ya no las quiero `__´!

Otro tema o De "THE TRINITY GROUP-I, INC." (Lewis Schiller), ¿puedes encontrar de que se compone esa cartera?

Es que han comprado unas pocas (5 mills), de las hytm y no encuentro demasiado... se que es un viejo de 74 años ! Es CEO de otra OTC... con 2 empleados, sospechoso jaja

Curiosidad más que nada...


----------



## Mulder (19 Abr 2010)

Final de sesión, parece que los pepones han ganado el partido, S&P en máximos diarios y Stoxx a solo 2 puntos del máximo. Como nos han mareado hoy para que no encontráramos el mínimo diario o nos demoralizáramos en caso de haberlo visto.


----------



## donpepito (19 Abr 2010)

Me lo apunto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> Con lo del segundo Volcán de Islandia, casi me da algo jajaja que mamones estos islandeses...
> 
> ...



Las DYN las vendí saliendo comido por servido, pero las voy a seguir siguiendo. He estado viendo las cuentas, pierden pasta, pero no como para que recojan el precio con esa cotización.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ese no es mi escenario.



Mulder, podrías hablar de tu scenario, a grosso modo?

PD: Creo que ya lo puso carloszorro

Jim Rogers Blog: Jim Rogers On Natural Gas: When The Economy Recovers It May Be The Strongest Performer



> When the global economy eventually recovers, natural gas may be the strongest performer in energy just because it’s been beaten down so much now,” Jim Rogers, Bloomberg, Singapore July 24



Sigo pensando que GAS a estos precios puede ser uno de los negocios de la década.


----------



## Interesado (20 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder, podrías hablar de tu scenario, a grosso modo?
> 
> PD: Creo que ya lo puso carloszorro
> 
> ...



GAS hoy ha tocado la directriz alcista que viene dibujando desde los mínimos de febrero. Al precio que ha cerrado, si pepón acompaña, sería un momento óptimo para entrar.

Lo malo es que a nivel de indicadores se la ve lateral bajista, incluso el Koncorde da un nivel elevado de ventas de manos fuertes. Además, tiene un pedrusco considerable en 14.10, lo que limita su recorrido al alza. Es posible que vuelva a llegar a esa zona con el próximo estirón del IBEX, pero me temo que nos vamos a quedar sin fuerza para pasarlo.

De todos modos, al tener buenos fundamentales es una acción bastante tranquila, así que tampoco tiene excesivo riesgo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> GAS hoy ha tocado la directriz alcista que viene dibujando desde los mínimos de febrero. Al precio que ha cerrado, si pepón acompaña, sería un momento óptimo para entrar.
> 
> Lo malo es que a nivel de indicadores se la ve lateral bajista, incluso el Koncorde da un nivel elevado de ventas de manos fuertes. Además, tiene un pedrusco considerable en 14.10, lo que limita su recorrido al alza. Es posible que vuelva a llegar a esa zona con el próximo estirón del IBEX, pero me temo que nos vamos a quedar sin fuerza para pasarlo.
> 
> De todos modos, al tener buenos fundamentales es una acción bastante tranquila, así que tampoco tiene excesivo riesgo.



Una alegría verle de nuevo por aqui!

Yo tengo la teoría que las acciones tranquilas, con pocos movimientos, o con laterales prolongados son aprovechados por las manos fuertes para acumular o distribuir. Y GAS creo que está en el primero de los casos.

Div de más de un 6% PER de menos de 10, y estás comprando una materia prima de las que aún no han empezado a inflar...:baba:


----------



## Catacrack (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Menos mal, me pregunto donde estarán los habituales del hilo, están todos desaparecidos.



Yo estoy en USA y el horario no me es compatible, la semana que viene volvere a apostar a la ruleta.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2010)

Que alegria me dais con lo de Gas por que ya estaba un poco hasta losO_O, pero visto lo visto las seguiré aguantando un poco mas............


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Catacrack dijo:


> Yo estoy en USA y el horario no me es compatible, la semana que viene volvere a apostar a la ruleta.
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Vaya, que calladito lo tenía ud. ¿viaje de placer o de negocios?


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya, que calladito lo tenía ud. ¿viaje de placer o de negocios?




Ha ido a una clínica a "desimbolsicarse"


----------



## Mendrugo (20 Abr 2010)

IBEX35

Cierres por encima de máximos día anterior: Fin de la corección 
Pérdida del 11.100: Siguiente parada en 11000, y posible vuelta al 9900.:´(


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> IBEX35
> 
> Cierres por encima de máximos día anterior: Fin de la corección
> Pérdida del 11.100: Siguiente parada en 11000, y posible vuelta al 9900.:´(



¿Pérdida de los 11K1 hoy, con los pepones campando por sus respetos a lo largo y ancho de WS?

Yo no lo veo...se perderán, desde luego, pero hoy creo que no será ese día.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

Mis san , sin pena ni gloria, no me dan sustos ni alegrias :


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Estamos "nominados" en dos categorias:

World Vaccine Congress Washington 2010 | awards


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

Ahora hay que tener paciencia, yo creo que quieren subirnos fuerte, pero lo harán de forma que acaben con nuestra desesperación


----------



## Deudor (20 Abr 2010)

Solo Grecia tocando los eggs para gran subidón.
Además tiene pinta que todos los datos de Hoy, deficit, ZEW, Golman... van a ser positivos.
Lo que pasa es que lo de Grecia es una losa. El perro del hortelano...


----------



## Interesado (20 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Una alegría verle de nuevo por aqui!
> 
> Yo tengo la teoría que las acciones tranquilas, con pocos movimientos, o con laterales prolongados son aprovechados por las manos fuertes para acumular o distribuir. Y GAS creo que está en el primero de los casos.
> 
> Div de más de un 6% PER de menos de 10, y estás comprando una materia prima de las que aún no han empezado a inflar...:baba:



Comparto su razonamiento.







Como se puede ver, parece un momento bastante óptimo si aguanta la directriz alcista. Quizá para corto plazo se pueda afinar un poco más, pero creo que 13.50 es un precio de entrada bueno.

Pero... el RSI todavía no se ha girado, el MACD (que esta bastante indeciso) parece que está girando a bajista, y lo que es peor, el AD bajista indica distribución de largo plazo.

No estoy seguro de que vaya a conseguir rebotar. Según el escenario de Mulder me inclino a decir que sí, pero el AD me hace desconfiar. Mulder podrá ver mejor los movimientos de las manos fuertes y si realmente están distribuyendo.


----------



## pyn (20 Abr 2010)

Uff el ibex duerme a su madre, que pesadez.


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

GAS ha de bajar más en este momento y no me gusta nada como pinta el gráfico, aunque si hoy acaba en verde es probable que siga subiendo hasta el viernes.

Pero de todos modos tampoco espero que haga una subida muy vertical mientras esté con las medias bajistas, será más bien una subida lateral, en caso de que la haya.


----------



## debianita (20 Abr 2010)

Buenas, últimamente os leo desde la intimidad , dejo esta noticia sobre GAS:

Gas Natural pide una subida del precio de la luz del 20% 'desde ya' | elmundo.es

Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Buenas, últimamente os leo desde la intimidad , dejo esta noticia sobre GAS:
> 
> Gas Natural pide una subida del precio de la luz del 20% 'desde ya' | elmundo.es
> 
> Saludos



Gas, tiene un problemón con las plantas cogeneradoras de energía de las que disponen, muchas... nuevecitas, muy costosas y paradas por la cantidad de energía hidroeléctrica y eólica de este año.

Hay muchas horas al cabo del día, en las cuales la luz es gratis... (un 20%) ya que tenemos excedente de energía. Irónico ¿no?.

Ya veremos que tal salen... lo mismo se quedan estancadas una buena temporada.

Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2010)

Zuloman, tus Urbas siguen y siguen, que putada, te pasa lo mismo que cuando yo vendo, pero mientras mantengo todo baja......


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2010)

que esta pasando?????? poruq sube todo?


----------



## k-listo (20 Abr 2010)

esta mañanita me hice con unas poquitas GAS, he sacado para el menú del dia y me salgo, mas adelante entraremos, tal vez el jueves para salir el viernes...para el menú especial "fin de semana"...


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2010)

Goldman:

Da resultados de 5.59$ mucho mejor que lo esperado oficialmente y en el Whisper number.

Se esperaba oficialmente +4,01$ y whisper de 4,15$.

De Carpatos. ¡Qué continúe la fiesta!


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2010)

tiene mas recorrido o se va a dar la vuelta?
no sé si aguantar mis GAS, SOL y Tubacex ya que han subido mucho hoy........


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2010)

News from The Associated Press


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zuloman, tus Urbas siguen y siguen, que putada, te pasa lo mismo que cuando yo vendo, pero mientras mantengo todo baja......



Vaya por Dios, por dejar que me acojonaran en el foro con que si iba a petar y bla bla bla, la culpa es mia por tener tan poca personalidad bussatil 



k-listo dijo:


> esta mañanita me hice con unas poquitas GAS, he sacado para el menú del dia y me salgo, mas adelante entraremos, tal vez el jueves para salir el viernes...para el menú especial "fin de semana"...



tu tranquilo si un dia pierdes aqui en el foro te podemos recomendar el comedor al que vamos todos cualdo nos despluman, es gratis y lo atienden unas monjitas muy simpaticas


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Vaya por Dios, por dejar que me acojonaran en el foro con que si iba a petar y bla bla bla, la culpa es mia por tener tan poca personalidad bussatil



Únete al club de los quejicas, xD si perdemos nunca es culpa nuestra... pero siempre cuando ganamos jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Únete al club de los quejicas, xD si perdemos nunca es culpa nuestra... pero siempre cuando ganamos jaja.
> 
> Un saludo



Españolisima costumbre wataru 

Aunque no pierdo, imaginate si perdiera


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2010)

Algunos dirían que pierdes desde el momento que dejas de ganar....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Algunos dirían que pierdes desde el momento que dejas de ganar....



No me calientes que empiezo a repasar los hilos de cuando compre urbas y se descojonaban de mi y les mando al grupo de negracos a todos


----------



## donpepito (20 Abr 2010)

Lannett Company, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

pulidas las san a 10,55 , 16 pipos pa la saca


----------



## k-listo (20 Abr 2010)

zuloman, le has cogido el paso al botas, creo que te van más los grandes que los chicharros (urbas), pareces sufrir menos con Emilio. Tomo nota de lo de Cáritas y más "si cabe" de lo del negro...


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pulidas las san a 10,55 , 16 pipos pa la saca



si han estado a 10.58? porque no las aguantas un poco mas?


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy está siendo un dia de hacer plusvalías a buen ritmo, aprovechen que se acaba


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy está siendo un dia de hacer plusvalías a buen ritmo, aprovechen que se acaba



va a bajar antes del cierre????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

cpmpradas bbva a 11,13 :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> va a bajar antes del cierre????????



Antes no creo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> va a bajar antes del cierre????????



tiene que subir mucho, la objetivisima razon es que asi gano mas


----------



## debianita (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy está siendo un dia de hacer plusvalías a buen ritmo, aprovechen que se acaba




Sin duda, buen dia de momento, +7%, ya estoy estudiando cuando salir, no creo que tarde mucho


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Sin duda, buen dia de momento, +7%, ya estoy estudiando cuando salir, no creo que tarde mucho



felicidades :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

yo de momento un miserable + 1,5 % :S


----------



## debianita (20 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> felicidades :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> yo de momento un miserable + 1,5 % :S




Apalanquese


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Apalanquese



deje, deje, si me roban que me roben lo que tengo no lo que voy a tener , me da mucho miedo :cook:


----------



## debianita (20 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> deje, deje, si me roban que me roben lo que tengo no lo que voy a tener , me da mucho miedo :cook:




Esa es una buena postura, pero tambien es jugar apalancado controlando lo que mete en cada entrada y teniendo reservas en la cuenta por si los temidos margin calls, esos si que dan miedo :cook:

Yo como me estoy quitando del vicio, hago entradas pequeñas, por ejemplo hoy llevo 500 CFDs de GAM pillados a 10.50. Que estoy a punto de liquidar, les he metido un stop dinamico del 0.3% asi que en breve saltará, sino a final de sessión los chapo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Abr 2010)

No veís posibles caidas en el m/p?


----------



## debianita (20 Abr 2010)

Cerradas las GAM. Parece que esto va "pa bajo"


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No veís posibles caidas en el m/p?



define: m/p ¿cuanto tiempo es para ti?


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes no creo.



En la robasta, según tu comentario doy por seguro que es impososible que baje????????o


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> define: m/p ¿cuanto tiempo es para ti?



mulder tienes un mp


----------



## debianita (20 Abr 2010)

Cárpatos: Spread Yogures-Teutones Acaba de tocar 489 puntos, nuevo máximo histórico


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

¿ quedara un ultimo tironcillo antes del cierre ? o ya tocara recortar ienso:


----------



## Deudor (20 Abr 2010)

Ya se acabo lo que se daba.
Sólo queda influencia yankee, y rollo grecia sigue mal.
Corto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> define: m/p ¿cuanto tiempo es para ti?



De 1 a 3 meses.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Abr 2010)

pues nada.... nos quedaremos comprados para mañana........


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> De 1 a 3 meses.



Pues me parece que va a llover durante la temporada


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues nada.... nos quedaremos comprados para mañana........



orden de venta de mis bbva a 11,24 con + 13 pipos , que la suerte decida por mi, preferiria que se ejecutase hoy, mañana me da miedo :cook:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues me parece que va a llover durante la temporada



Mmm hemos pasado ya los máximos anuales, o los mínimos anuales segun su modelo.?


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> orden de venta de mis bbva a 11,24 con + 13 pipos , que la suerte decida por mi, preferiria que se ejecutase hoy, mañana me da miedo :cook:



Pues parece que será para mañana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que será para mañana.



pues si, cerro a 11,19 con + 6 pipos a mi favor, una lastima hoyga :


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mmm hemos pasado ya los máximos anuales, o los mínimos anuales segun su modelo.?



Si especificas a que te refieres exactamente te lo diré con exactitud


----------



## Mendrugo (20 Abr 2010)

Bueno, pues, parece que terminó la pequeña corrección en IBEX, y como comenté al principio de la mañana, continuaremos alcistas, con permiso de los USA, dependiendo del cierre que tengan.

Primera resistencia: 11.400
Segunda: 11.600, de superar esta, camino abierto hasta los 12.200
:Aplauso:


----------



## kokaine (20 Abr 2010)

Jelouss,,, no se, pero quizás mañana tengamos un poco de corrección y ese 2910-15 del stoxx le esta costando tela pasarlo. Hoy se ha dado lo menos 8-9 cabezazos con el. Así que o los yankess nos llevan por encima o quizás recorte un poco (para coger carrerilla jeje)


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL EUROSTOXX

Periodo de 20-04-2010 a 26-04-2010


```
OC: +1.11% ACA.PA VV: +8.40%    +6.42 años              CC: +0.07% GG: -0.08% HL: +2.54%        D: +139.28%
OC: -1.85% AGN.AS VV: +6.56%    +18.14 años             CC: -0.22% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.81%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.59% AI.PA VV: +8.42%     +18.14 años             CC: +0.06% GG: -0.15% HL: +1.71%        D: +645.39%
OC: +2.44% ALO.PA VV: +13.51%   +8.42 años              CC: +0.29% GG: -0.04% HL: +3.07%        D: +121.60%
OC: -2.24% ALV.DE VV: +0.27%    +9.85 años              CC: -0.24% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.41%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.40% BAS.DE VV: +7.73%    +9.85 años              CC: -0.05% GG: -0.11% HL: +2.52%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.40% BN.PA VV: +9.31%     +10.57 años             CC: -0.05% GG:  0.00% HL: +1.98%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.49% BNP.PA VV: +8.05%    +12.0 años              CC: +0.06% GG:  0.00% HL: +2.43%        D: +557.17%
OC: +0.47% CA.PA VV: +24.30%    +18.14 años             CC: -0.05% GG: -0.11% HL: +1.86%        D:  0.0%
OC: -2.43% CS.PA VV: +10.23%    +9.85 años              CC: -0.16% GG: +0.18% HL: +2.48%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.76% DAI.DE VV: +8.86%    +9.85 años              CC: -0.06% GG: +0.05% HL: +2.74%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.43% DB1.DE VV: -1.23%    +7.28 años              CC: +0.21% GG:  0.00% HL: +2.24%        D: +127.06%
OC: -0.13% DBK.DE VV: +2.07%    +9.85 años              CC: +0.03% GG: +0.05% HL: +2.48%        D: +780.09%
OC: +1.49% DG.PA VV: +45.72%    +12.71 años             CC: +0.19% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.41%        D: +187.66%
OC: -3.42% DTE.DE VV: +8.90%    +9.85 años              CC: -0.46% GG: +0.02% HL: +3.00%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.30% ENEL.MI VV: -8.02%   +7.71 años              CC: +0.02% GG: +0.06% HL: +1.56%        D: +551.89%
OC: +0.82% ENI.MI VV: +2.14%    +10.28 años             CC: +0.34% GG: +0.23% HL: +1.98%        D: +75.00%
OC: -0.36% EOAN.DE VV: +0.86%   +9.85 años              CC: +0.01% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.04%        D: +2114.48%
OC: -0.13% FORB.BR VV: +55.80%  +14.71 años             CC: -0.01% GG:  0.00% HL: +2.08%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.29% FP.PA VV: +4.16%     +12.71 años             CC: +0.10% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.09%        D: +315.83%
OC: -1.46% FTE.PA VV: -0.07%    +9.14 años              CC: -0.25% GG: -0.04% HL: +2.54%        D:  0.0%
OC: -1.03% G.MI VV: +2.71%      +15.57 años             CC: -0.04% GG: +0.10% HL: +1.68%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.07% GLE.PA VV: +7.22%    +12.71 años             CC: -0.05% GG: -0.06% HL: +2.66%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.99% GSZ.PA VV: +6.05%    +6.57 años              CC: +0.09% GG: -0.03% HL: +2.16%        D: +167.08%
OC: -0.88% ING.AS VV: +0.74%    +13.85 años             CC: -0.06% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.02%        D:  0.0%
OC: +3.11% ISP.MI VV: +2.32%    +7.71 años              CC: +0.27% GG: -0.16% HL: +2.45%        D: +119.23%
OC: +2.66% MC.PA VV: +8.92%     +14.71 años             CC: +0.45% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.42%        D: +77.12%
OC: +0.11% MT.AS VV: +3.69%     +4.57 años              CC: -0.08% GG: -0.10% HL: +3.29%        D:  0.0%
OC: -2.44% MUV2.DE VV: -1.50%   +9.85 años              CC: -0.36% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.31%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.38% OR.PA VV: +3.60%     +9.85 años              CC: -0.08% GG: -0.03% HL: +2.26%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.43% PHIA.AS VV: +8.00%   +18.0 años              CC: +0.24% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.23%        D: +146.73%
OC: +2.10% RNO.PA VV: +19.94%   +12.0 años              CC: +0.43% GG: +0.14% HL: +3.35%        D: +112.39%
OC: +0.39% RWE.DE VV: +1.76%    +9.85 años              CC: -0.12% GG: -0.18% HL: +2.23%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.39% SAN.PA VV: +24.37%   +9.85 años              CC: +0.16% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.31%        D: +100.90%
OC: -0.52% SAP.DE VV: +13.72%   +9.85 años              CC: +0.40% GG: +0.47% HL: +3.18%        D: +81.64%
OC: +0.41% SGO.PA VV: +9.88%    +10.57 años             CC: +0.44% GG: +0.39% HL: +2.87%        D: +98.56%
OC: +0.25% SIE.DE VV: +7.30%    +9.85 años              CC: +0.23% GG: +0.19% HL: +2.63%        D: +146.54%
OC: +1.86% SU.PA VV: +14.85%    +18.0 años              CC: +0.04% GG: -0.21% HL: +2.61%        D: +1691.14%
OC: +0.19% TIT.MI VV: +5491.20% +15.57 años             CC: -0.07% GG: -0.10% HL: +2.27%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.19% UCG.MI VV: +3.50%    +14.42 años             CC: +0.04% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.24%        D: +830.75%
OC: +0.26% UNA.AS VV: +2.19%    +18.14 años             CC: -0.01% GG: -0.04% HL: +1.34%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.41% VIV.PA VV: +7.67%    +7.28 años              CC: +0.02% GG: -0.03% HL: +2.20%        D: +768.36%
OC: -1.00% VOW.DE VV: +4.05%    +9.85 años              CC: -0.13% GG:  0.00% HL: +2.52%        D:  0.0%
```

Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bastante normalito tirando a bajo, el saldo diario ha quedado positivo.

- Han vendido hasta las 12:15
- A partir de ahí han estado mareando la perdiz, aunque han seguido vendiendo en su mayor parte porque se ve como disminuye el saldo.
- De las 15 a las 16 han comprado.
- A partir de ahí se han puesto vendedores de nuevo.
- En subasta han comprado

Parece que esperan gap al alza para mañana, desde algo antes de las 17 hasta subasta no han hecho ningún movimiento, parece que tienen muchas dudas a la hora de entrar, no tienen muy claro hacia donde vamos. Optan por no operar y esperar a ver que hace el mercado. Al menos esa es mi impresión.

El saldo diario ha pasado una buena parte de la sesión en negativo, aunque con saldo flojo cosa que tampoco anuncia nada bueno.


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2010)

ays... hum.... er... me acabo de levantar de la mega-siesta... 

es que aquí en sevilla mañana es fiesta y tal, por lo de la feria...

uds. comprenden, estoy seguro....

uh... zuloman, hoy qué tal? ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si especificas a que te refieres exactamente te lo diré con exactitud




sp500 & stoxx


----------



## Mulder (20 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> sp500 & stoxx



Creo que no hemos llegado a máximos anuales ni a mínimos anuales, en este momento me parece que iremos a hacer máximos pero es muy probable que los hagamos dentro de muy poco tiempo, un par de semanas creo.

A partir de ahí tampoco nos iremos directos a mínimos, estaremos con bandazos fuertes, probablemente hasta el final del verano y a partir de ahí si que podríamos bajar con algo más de fuerza.

PD: guarden este post para los futuros agradecimientos


----------



## kokaine (20 Abr 2010)

Mulder cuando creas que estamos EN o muy cerca DE los máximos anuales, avisamos. Asi podremos darte doblemente las gracias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ays... hum.... er... me acabo de levantar de la mega-siesta...
> 
> es que aquí en sevilla mañana es fiesta y tal, por lo de la feria...
> 
> ...



+ 1,5 % a la saca y +6 pipos en bbva guardadaos para mañana 

procura no ponerte corto antes de las 10 para que no tengamos conflictos de intereses , mañana pretendo cerrar el chiringuito pronto


----------



## debianita (20 Abr 2010)

Buenas,

leyendo a Cárpatos he encontrado lo siguiente:

Pasemos a otro tema.

Javier M. Esteban Quebrada, me manda actualizados los próximos vencimientos de opciones del eurostoxx con la cantidad de opciones en dinero. Recuerden que teóricamente donde menos opciones en dinero queden es donde más les interesa el vencimiento a las manos fuertes. Los gráficos están actualizados a cierre del viernes.

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/1942010175793_uno_grande.png
http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/19420101757104_dos_grande.png 
http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/19420101757105_tres_grande.png 

Esto apunta a que el 10 de Mayo el eurostox los leones lo dejarán alrededor de los 2850, no? Decidme si acabo de decir una estupidez, como ya sabeis soy una gacela novata


----------



## pollastre (20 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> procura no ponerte corto antes de las 10 para que no tengamos conflictos de intereses , mañana pretendo cerrar el chiringuito pronto



Nah... sin problemas de cortos... estamos bullish, zuloman... mi indicador susurrante se ha manifestado: "gap al aaaalzaa.... gap al aaaalza!"

::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que no hemos llegado a máximos anuales ni a mínimos anuales, en este momento me parece que iremos a hacer máximos pero es muy probable que los hagamos dentro de muy poco tiempo, un par de semanas creo.
> 
> A partir de ahí tampoco nos iremos directos a mínimos, estaremos con bandazos fuertes, probablemente hasta el final del verano y a partir de ahí si que podríamos bajar con algo más de fuerza.
> 
> PD: guarden este post para los futuros agradecimientos



Sera en Octubre


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!



zuloman dijo:


> Sera en Octubre



No, será en noviembre 

Realmente octubre es un mes de tirones fuertes (algunos años esto significa bajadas fuertes) y noviembre suele ser el final de esos tirones.

Habrá que guardar el post también para un futuro owned :fiufiu:


----------



## k-listo (21 Abr 2010)

buenos dias, he tenido un sueño quijotesco, todos los molinos de gamesa gritaban mi nombre y me decian: compra, compra...es hoy, pregunto y la luna no me dice nada, asi que con el permiso de la foreria y si Mulder no me grita: Insensato!, entraré en Gamesa, largo, segun abran la puerta...suerte a todos.
Zuloman, aprovecha...hoy el viento nos empujará para arriba...si fallo, me mandas al negro...


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Abr 2010)

aggggggggggggggg un +4.03% en Sol y un +4.09 en Natraceutica, in cluso me parece poco el +1.43% de tubacex................. a ver si me puedo salir dentro de poco.
Y Gas ha anunciado un aumento del dividendo un 10%, supongo que eso sera positivo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

k-listo dijo:


> buenos dias, he tenido un *sueño quijotesco, todos los molinos de gamesa gritaban mi nombre y me decian: compra, compra*...es hoy, pregunto y la luna no me dice nada, asi que con el permiso de la foreria y si Mulder no me grita: Insensato!, entraré en Gamesa, largo, segun abran la puerta...suerte a todos.
> *Zuloman, aprovecha...hoy el viento nos empujará para arriba...si fallo, me mandas al negro*...



Que son gigantes mi señor 

Yo antes de las 10 pillo mis beneficios y me voy con viento fresco........ si hay beneficios claro esta , sino incluso me salgo con perdidas hoyga.

¿ quieres que te lo envie con vaselina o ya tienes tu en casa ?


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

k-listo dijo:


> buenos dias, he tenido un sueño quijotesco, todos los molinos de gamesa gritaban mi nombre y me decian: compra, compra...es hoy, pregunto y la luna no me dice nada, asi que con el permiso de la foreria y si Mulder no me grita: Insensato!, entraré en Gamesa, largo, segun abran la puerta...suerte a todos.
> Zuloman, aprovecha...hoy el viento nos empujará para arriba...si fallo, me mandas al negro...



Gamesa es una de mis bestias negras, siempre gritaré ¡insensato! si te metes ahí. Hoy puede que te vaya bien, pero en cuanto tengas algo de beneficio salte rápidito, aunque insisto en que nunca me voy a fiar más de ella.

Aunque la veo algo lateral.

Resumiendo: yo que tu no lo haría forastero.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> aggggggggggggggg un +4.03% en Sol y un +4.09 en Natraceutica, in cluso me parece poco el +1.43% de tubacex................. *a ver si me puedo salir dentro de poco.*
> Y Gas ha anunciado un aumento del dividendo un 10%, supongo que eso sera positivo



razonable, muy razonable


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

Me deben estar engañando mis ojos :8: :8: :8:

Veo gap de mas 0,33 % en el ibex y sin embargo *MIS* bbva pierden en preapertura 

!!! QUIEN ME PONE LA PIERNA ENCIMA !!!! ::


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

Buenos días,

hoy si que puedo dar rienda suelta a mi vicio :XX:, que se vayan preparando, vengo a por lo mio!


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

Me gusta más EVA para entrar largos, pero sería rapidito, puede llegar a 14.38. Si empieza algo lejos de ahí es posible que te vaya bien en ella.


----------



## k-listo (21 Abr 2010)

pues nada, que ya no me atrevo, que me he acoj...gracias por vuestras alarmas, me siento como: 
Uff, casi ala armas!!!.....a buscar otra....Gas (es que tambien empieza por G)


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Me deben estar engañando mis ojos :8: :8: :8:
> 
> Veo gap de mas 0,33 % en el ibex y sin embargo *MIS* bbva pierden en preapertura
> 
> !!! QUIEN ME PONE LA PIERNA ENCIMA !!!! ::



La preapertura no es algo que debas mirar con ojos de científico, es más bien una especie de oráculo que va del blanco al negro caprichosamente y como al market maker le pique.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Por fin suben mis Iberias... que menudo acojone me han pegado :cook:.

Ahora, para mi gusto... xD 2 semanillas de paciencia jaja. Después ya veremos pero espero poder tener margen para colocarle un stop generoso.

Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Abr 2010)

Mulder, como ves el dia? alcista? o nos salimos lo antes posible?
es que Sol, Natraceutical siguen subiendo


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Abr 2010)

por cierto, como veis los mega chicharros Colonial, Afirma y Sniace????????? e incluso Urbas


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mulder, como ves el dia? alcista? o nos salimos lo antes posible?
> es que Sol, Natraceutical siguen subiendo



Situa un stop-profit y deja que se vayan moviendo, cíñelo cuando abran los gringos.

Hoy podriamos girar y empezar a bajar un poco.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

que asco hoyga, no me dejan salirme con dignidad ::


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

Dentro de un chicharro odiado por el doctor Mulder, voy con gomita bien ceñida para evitar problemas. Ayer me salio bien con esta churriacción, a ver hoy


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Dentro de un chicharro odiado por el doctor Mulder, voy con gomita bien ceñida para evitar problemas. Ayer me salio bien con esta churriacción, a ver hoy



No es que odie los chicharros porque si, pero la poca liquidez que tienen hace que muchas veces, aun yendo a tu favor, no puedas salirte donde quieres por las horquillas tan grandes que tienen y si no hay horquilla muchas veces tienes que esperar a que a alguien le guste comprarte donde tu le vendes.

Un juego complicado.


----------



## pollastre (21 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que asco hoyga, no me dejan salirme con dignidad ::




Pues si no te dejan salirte con dignidad, al menos procura salirte con los pantalones puestos... recuerda, una salida a tiempo es mejor que una visita a la cola de cáritas


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No es que odie los chicharros porque si, pero la poca liquidez que tienen hace que muchas veces, aun yendo a tu favor, no puedas salirte donde quieres por las horquillas tan grandes que tienen y si no hay horquilla muchas veces tienes que esperar a que a alguien le guste comprarte donde tu le vendes.
> 
> Un juego complicado.



Sin duda, tienes razón, lo único positivo de estos engendros es la volatibilidad, que por cierto está jugando en mi contra 

Por cierto, Abenjoda está pidiendo unos cortos, a la que pueda le meto un cargador


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

Joder!, le llego ameter los cortos a ABG y hago el día!  :


----------



## tonuel (21 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Me deben estar engañando mis ojos :8: :8: :8:
> 
> Veo gap de mas 0,33 % en el ibex y sin embargo *MIS* bbva pierden en preapertura
> 
> !!! QUIEN ME PONE LA PIERNA ENCIMA !!!! ::




*ES LO QUE HAY...*



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

Sr Tonuel, a ver si vuelve el guano para verlo por aquí con asiduidad, se echan en falta sus comentarios


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *ES LO QUE HAY...*



No se precipite dentro de unos pocos dias llega su puesta de largo, pero un momento que la están peinando


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No se precipite dentro de unos pocos dias llega su puesta de largo, pero un momento que la están peinando



Como? No he entendido nada


----------



## tonuel (21 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Sr Tonuel, a ver si vuelve el guano para verlo por aquí con asiduidad, se echan en falta sus comentarios




El viernes presentamos para licitar un proyecto del Plan ZP2 y voy de culo... ::

Pero Volveré...






ustedes aguantenme el xiringuito ahí arriba un poco más... :fiufiu:




Mulder dijo:


> No se precipite dentro de unos pocos dias llega su puesta de largo, pero un momento que la están peinando




Pues tendré que ir a comprarme un traje nuevo... ienso:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues si no te dejan salirte con dignidad, al menos procura salirte con los pantalones puestos... recuerda, una salida a tiempo es mejor que una visita a la cola de cáritas



al final sali de guatemala y me meti en Guatepeor ::

he vendido las bbva a 11,14 + 1 pipo insuficiente para pagar la comision

Lo peor es que he comprado urbas a 128 chiiiiiisssssttttttttt , si, si, si ya lo se, guarden un respetuoso silencio :no:


----------



## tonuel (21 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Lo peor es que he comprado urbas a 128 chiiiiiisssssttttttttt , si, si, si ya lo se, guarden un respetuoso silencio :no:




A usted le gusta poner el culo... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> A usted le gusta poner el culo... 8:



veo que es usted incapaz de guaradar ese respetuoso silencia rogado 

Espero tener oportunidad de escapar airoso esta vex xd :no:

PD : El unico consuelo ( de tontos pero consuelo ) es que veo que las bbva vendidas a 11,14 estan ahora a 11,04 justo lo que baja urbas desde que compre y parece que urbas esta mas cerca del suelo.... Dios quiera que asi sea xd

reedito: vaya por dios hoyga, ha sido comprar yo y a los pocos minutos el desplome total, tengo un ojo para estas cosas.

Juro y perjuro que JAMAS volvere a fiarme de mis corazonadas, a ver cuanto me cuesta esta al final


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

A ver si esta caida hace sangre y dejamos atras los 11.2K quiero sangre !! :baba:


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

Cárpatos: 

El diferencial de la deuda griega a 10 años con la alemana se va a máximos de 12 años en 502 puntos básicos y esto empieza a estar fuera de control. Que mal lo está haciendo la UE, que pena.

guano, guano guano! :XX:

EDIT:Cuidado los largos que nos vamos pa bajo!!!
EDIT2: Ya llevo 50 pipos ganados a las abenjoda, joder ... si llego a entrar antes ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> al final sali de guatemala y me meti en Guatepeor ::
> 
> he vendido las bbva a 11,14 + 1 pipo insuficiente para pagar la comision
> 
> Lo peor es que he comprado urbas a 128 chiiiiiisssssttttttttt , si, si, si ya lo se, guarden un respetuoso silencio :no:



metete en natraceutical que esta disparada.......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> metete en natraceutical que esta disparada.......



virgencita dejame como estoy, seria comprar yo eso y pegar el bajon del siglo hoyga :

Parece que no tengo un buen dia con mis corazonadas e intuiciones, asi que con el dedo encima del rato a ver si escapo vivo otra vez


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Abr 2010)

jajajajajajajaa Urbas compradas a 125, para hacerte copañia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jajajajajajajaa Urbas compradas a 125, para hacerte copañia



espero que ganes mucho


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Abr 2010)

Buenos mediodías.... 

El gap del día 8-9 en el Ibex está en 11076

Saludos...

PD: Abierto mini-ibex largo en 10955, en cuanto pueda le pongo el SL protege-comisiones...


----------



## pollastre (21 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> al final sali de guatemala y me meti en Guatepeor ::
> 
> he vendido las bbva a 11,14 + 1 pipo insuficiente para pagar la comision
> 
> Lo peor es que he comprado urbas a 128 chiiiiiisssssttttttttt , si, si, si ya lo se, guarden un respetuoso silencio :no:




Deux ex machina... Urbas otra vez... ayayay....

es que acabo de volver de la calle y he visto tu mensaje ahora mismo...


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Deux ex machina... Urbas otra vez... ayayay....
> 
> es que acabo de volver de la calle y he visto tu mensaje ahora mismo...



Jaja xD pues cuidado con comentar... que como le salga mal, te achucha al negro jaja

Zulo, va de coña :***

De momento, no hay pánico y están acumulando... esto es una simple corrección (veremos sino la cago )

En el Bbva, están comprando, va a subir más que los demás, cuando toque... 

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (21 Abr 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1209 soporte 1197
US$ 80.8-81.4
Crudo 82.5-84.6
Oro 1130-1153

Primeras señales de distribución 8:

Salu2


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2010)

Buenas,

Creo que nadie lo ha puesto. Últimos datos sobre el sentimiento de mercado en España y USA:

Ibex 

El ratio de esta semana es de 0,6262. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,585 a 0,5749.


Alcista 51.6% 
Neutral 17.6% 
Bajista 30.8% 

Usa 

El ratio de esta semana es de 0,6201. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,5451 a 0,5646.

Alcistas 48,48%
Neutrales 21,82%
Bajistas 29,7%

Estamos frente a resistencias muy bestias y el sentimiento alcista es muy fuerte, especialmente el acumulado a 4 semanas que se acerca ya a niveles críticos.


----------



## kokaine (21 Abr 2010)

La verdad es que el tema griego como siga complicándose, puede liarnosla parda y que hayamos vistos ya los máximos anuales.

Mulder, sigues pensando en máximos anuales todavía por ver? porque primero fue el Ibex el que dio el batazaco y se ha kedado estancado muy lejos de máximos y ahora parece que le ha tocado al stoxx, le cuesta un mundo salir de esta zona.....

Lo que si se ve claro es que esto no se ha hundido porque el S&P y el Dow son una locomotora empujando; el dia que estos les de por caer , en Europa van "precipitarse" jeje.


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



kokaine dijo:


> La verdad es que el tema griego como siga complicándose, puede liarnosla parda y que hayamos vistos ya los máximos anuales.
> 
> Mulder, sigues pensando en máximos anuales todavía por ver? porque primero fue el Ibex el que dio el batazaco y se ha kedado estancado muy lejos de máximos y ahora parece que le ha tocado al stoxx, le cuesta un mundo salir de esta zona.....
> 
> Lo que si se ve claro es que esto no se ha hundido porque el S&P y el Dow son una locomotora empujando; el dia que estos les de por caer , en Europa van "precipitarse" jeje.



En el Ibex no creo que veamos máximos anuales ya, pero en S&P si, en el Stoxx no lo tengo del todo claro, creo que al menos si los igualaremos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> En el Ibex no creo que veamos máximos anuales ya, pero en S&P si, en el Stoxx no lo tengo del todo claro, creo que al menos si los igualaremos.



Es decir, que los hemos visto, o que los vamos a ver
?

Dicho de otra maneral, que índices van a estar más altos que en enero durante el resto del año?


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

Venga para más abajo :XX: les están donde bién al Ibex hoy


----------



## pollastre (21 Abr 2010)

ayssss esos 11K, que se van a ir por la barranquilla....


----------



## kokaine (21 Abr 2010)

Cita de capartos:



En este momento el spread entre el futuro del Ibex y el futuro del Dax toca nuevos mínimos desde 2008. El Dax sigue menos afectado en estos días, en que Europa se resiente por el tema de Grecia. El Ibex lo pasa mucho peor, y el eurostoxx no tan mal como el Ibex pero mucho peor que el Dax evidentemente.


Según esto, y quizás podamos ver nuevos máximos de DAX, repetir máximos de Stoxx y olvidarnos de acercarnos siquiera a los 12k.

Esto te cuadraría con la Muldermachine?


----------



## tonuel (21 Abr 2010)




----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Es decir, que los hemos visto, o que los vamos a ver
> ?
> 
> Dicho de otra maneral, que índices van a estar más altos que en enero durante el resto del año?



A ver si lo digo bien, el Ibex no superará sus máximos anuales en los otros índices es muy probable que si.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Bajadas del 3% y no hay gritos de aleluyas, ni nada... jaja. Se nota que le han dado muy duro a los ositos... 

A ver como cerramos... 
Un saludo


----------



## k-listo (21 Abr 2010)

vuelvo y mekachis, entre los arroces (sos) y los azucares(ebropul), veo que toca chaparrón, asi que a taparse y a esperar que pase, suerte compañeros de "fatigas"...


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Abr 2010)

crees que pasará? o seguirá cayendo y cayendo........


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

k-listo dijo:


> vuelvo y mekachis, entre los arroces (sos) y los azucares(ebropul), veo que toca chaparrón, asi que a taparse y a esperar que pase, suerte compañeros de "fatigas"...



Hoy no era dia de meterse largos, pero creo que mañana en apertura tendrás un momento para salir airoso, al menos de EVA. Por cierto, las GAM caen el doble


----------



## debianita (21 Abr 2010)

Que alguien me ilumine,

al final de la sesión tenia puesta una orden de venta, de la cual solo me han comprado un paquete. En la robasta he visto como la acción subia por encima del precio de mi orden y no ha entrado. Alguien me puede explicar la razón.

Gracias!

PD: Entro a formar parte del club de los comprados de Iberia, he vendido medio paquete con un beneficio de 2 pipos. Lo malo que me he quedado comprado para mañana, mami miedo 

En resumen, mi dia: pocas plusvis para los nervios pasados


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2010)

La "robasta", es una subasta xD, solo cuenta el precio final, lo demás pueden ser engaños, manipulaciones, etc...

Hay otro caso en el que podría cerrar en tu mismo precio y no entrarte... depende.


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido más bajo que medio, el saldo ha sido negativo.

- Han vendido hasta las 13 horas.
- Han comprado hasta las 15:30.
- Han vuelto a vender hasta casi el cierre.
- En subasta han comprado.

A pesar de las bajadas de hoy creen que mañana tendremos gap al alza. Excepto a las 10 que han vendido casi 250 contratos, el resto del dia las ventas han sido de paquetes normales, nunca exageradas. 

Parece que hayan bajado porque hoy tocaba hacerlo pero tampoco están tirando la casa por la ventana.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Abr 2010)

El ibex cayendo con todo el equipo como en los viejos tiempos

Menuda pillada han tenido que liar


----------



## Mulder (21 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL M.C.

Periodo de 21-04-2010 a 27-04-2010


OC: -0.03% A3TV.MC VV: +4.50% +5.28 años CC: +0.39% GG: +0.40% HL: +2.42% D: +15.77%
OC: -19.88% AFR.MC VV: +22.97% +4.0 años CC: -1.88% GG: +1.00% HL: +5.33% D: 0.0%
OC: +2.11% AGS.MC VV: +17.68% +15.71 años CC: +0.50% GG: +0.20% HL: +1.87% D: +49.98%
OC: -0.91% ALM.MC VV: +18.09% +2.28 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.32% HL: +1.57% D: +0.70%
OC: +0.56% AVZ.MC VV: +132.50% +13.28 años CC: +0.28% GG: +0.21% HL: +3.42% D: +159.71%
OC: +0.37% CEP.MC VV: +26.36% +17.71 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.06% HL: +1.65% D: +236.77%
OC: -3.50% CLEO.MC VV: +113.88% +3.0 años CC: -0.61% GG: -0.11% HL: +2.25% D: 0.0%
OC: -0.58% COL.MC VV: +73.26% +12.42 años CC: +0.50% GG: +0.59% HL: +2.76% D: +52.43%
OC: -0.62% CPL.MC VV: +277.09% +12.28 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.24% HL: +2.07% D: +216.58%
OC: -2.14% DERM.MC VV: +142.16% +3.85 años CC: +1.33% GG: +1.71% HL: +2.48% D: +0.67%
OC: +1.37% ECR.MC VV: +66.95% +17.57 años CC: +0.42% GG: +0.22% HL: +3.61% D: +187.96%
OC: -3.49% FRS.MC VV: -0.42% +2.28 años CC: -0.15% GG: +0.34% HL: +2.38% D: 0.0%
OC: -0.95% GCO.MC VV: +68.32% +15.57 años CC: +0.04% GG: +0.18% HL: +2.37% D: +594.10%
OC: -4.12% JAZ.MC VV: +61.61% +7.28 años CC: -0.02% GG: +0.59% HL: +5.01% D: 0.0%
OC: -3.35% MVC.MC VV: +34.41% +11.28 años CC: -0.29% GG: +0.19% HL: +2.22% D: 0.0%
OC: +1.24% NHH.MC VV: +6.90%  +14.71 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.03% HL: +3.15% D: +164.26%
OC: -0.83% PRS.MC VV: +14.58% +7.14 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.18% HL: +2.86% D: +331.32%
OC: +1.88% R4.MC VV: +126.72% +2.28 años CC: +0.23% GG: -0.03% HL: +0.98% D: +1.53%
OC: +4.87% RLIA.MC VV: +6.15% +2.28 años CC: +0.47% GG: -0.20% HL: +1.94% D: +1.21%
OC: -1.60% SLR.MC VV: -0.78% +2.28 años CC: +0.07% GG: +0.29% HL: +2.67% D: +5.87%
OC: -0.65% SNC.MC VV: +50.95% +17.0 años CC: +0.07% GG: +0.17% HL: +2.96% D: +764.81%
OC: -0.39% SOL.MC VV: +27.69% +9.85 años CC: +0.23% GG: +0.29% HL: +2.70% D: +154.60%
OC: -0.32% SOS.MC VV: +34.12% +8.42 años CC: -0.05% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.48% D: 0.0%
OC: -3.02% SPS.MC VV: +23.22% +9.0 años CC: -0.24% GG: +0.20% HL: +3.37% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.14% TUB.MC VV: +40.18% +17.0 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.11% HL: +2.40% D: +404.23%
OC: -0.33% VIS.MC VV: +17.43% +16.42 años CC: +0.07% GG: +0.12% HL: +2.09% D: +511.55%
OC: -1.07% VLG.MC VV: +8.36% +3.0 años CC: -0.03% GG: +0.13% HL: +2.65% D: 0.0%
OC: -0.47% VOC.MC VV: +37.24% +3.0 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.13% HL: +2.70% D: +5.97%
OC: +0.29% ZEL.MC VV: +20.76% +8.42 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.89% D: +154.84%
OC: -0.06% ZOT.MC VV: +24.91% +14.85 años CC: +0.14% GG: +0.15% HL: +1.80% D: +194.22%



Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## Mendrugo (21 Abr 2010)

Fuerte envolvente





la que nos muestra nuestro índice, y casi por completo todos los valores de nuestro mercado.

Lo que pintaba muy bonito al cierre de ayer con continuidad alcista, se nos antoja todo lo contrario hoy.

Próxima parada IBEX 11.000, para continuar 10.750.

Escenario a corto sigue casi inalterado, es decir alcista, pero esperando el cierre semanal.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Abr 2010)

Los mínimos los han hecho justo en nuestro cierre.. pero mira que son malos ¿en?.

Me los imagino con una mano vendiendo y con la otra comprando... 
Mañana podría ser un gran día en el Ibex...

Un saludo


----------



## Claca (21 Abr 2010)

El ibex está en modo distribución, creo yo. Por el momento está haciendo algo muy parecido a lo hizo a partir de los 11.350. Las similitudes, hasta ahora, son notorias. Como las próximas semanas siga igual, ya sabemos lo que viene:







Por arriba sueltan y por abajo aguantan. Mucho cuidado.


----------



## k-listo (21 Abr 2010)

De cárpatos:

-...Llama la atención la fuerte subida de las posiciones bajistas. 

Resumiendo la sesión, jornada bajista en Europa. Los resultados en Wall Street están siendo bastante buenos, pero la crisis griega y en general de la deuda soberana sigue pesando mucho. Momento confuso a corto. Las instituciones siguen sin pasar a vendedoras.


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2010)

Cuando empieza a recortar Wall Street, en europa se va a liar parda (en los índices).

Las revueltas populares por la situación económica, para después del verano.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Abr 2010)

A ver si copiandolo 100 veces me entra en mi dura mollera y no lo vuelvo a hacer :vomito::: :´(

soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas 
soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas


----------



## tonuel (21 Abr 2010)

cópialo 100 veces más y será absuelto...


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> cópialo 100 veces más y será absuelto...



Tonuel, te veo muy apático. Un -8,4% aunque sea un chicharro se merece un certificado


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tonuel, te veo muy apático. Un -8,4% aunque sea un chicharro se merece un certificado



mis certificados los extiendo sólo a quien pueda pagarlos... 


es lo que tiene el capitalismo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tonuel, te veo muy apático. Un -8,4% aunque sea un chicharro se merece un certificado



Gracias a Dios no me lo he comido enterito, aunque ya me llega bien con lo que me he comido, un -6 % .... evidentemente no puedo pagar certificado alguno, es mas................................... alguno que fuera corto ayer ¿tendria un platito de sopa para este pobre chicharrero tonto ?, si ninguna alma generosa puede asistirme ¿ quien es el ultimo en la cola de caritas ? :: :vomito: ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Gracias a Dios no me lo he comido enterito, aunque ya me llega bien con lo que me he comido, un -6 % .... evidentemente no puedo pagar certificado alguno, es mas................................... alguno que fuera corto ayer ¿tendria un platito de sopa para este pobre chicharrero tonto ?, si ninguna alma generosa puede asistirme ¿ quien es el ultimo en la cola de caritas ? :: :vomito: ::



Gas -1.91%, Tubacex -1.71%, Urbas -4.5%..........:vomito:

Creo que me puedes dar la vez a mí.......

por suerte: Sol +0.46% y natraceutical +1.65% (pero esta es testimonial)


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ quien es el ultimo en la cola de caritas ? :: :vomito: ::



Pregunta por un tal Lecter... ienso:


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Ayer en bajamos en todos los índices importantes con muy poco volumen, esto quiere decir que las bajadas no tienen mucha credibilidad, si hoy se baja y aumenta el volumen habría que plantearse que, efectivamente, podríamos seguir bajando pero en este momento no lo veo muy claro.


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

Desde que inventaron el copy&paste, los castigos de escribir algo 100 veces ya no son lo que eran ::::


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Pecata, que dijo, ¿qué se iba unos días de vacaciones, no? y Luca me supongo que estará un poco fastidiado por las perdidas y un poco más relajado del tema este... pero se les "echa" de menos jaja.

Estoy ciego no me van las webs gratuitas... voy a tener que conectar el mini-portatil con windows, porque no veo nah...

Un saludo


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A ver si copiandolo 100 veces me entra en mi dura mollera y no lo vuelvo a hacer :vomito::: :´(
> 
> soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas
> soy tonto, nunca volvere a comprar urbas
> ...



Te recomiendo, que veas antes de comprar el gráfico del valor interesado.
:8:

Urbas es un ENCEFALOGRAMA PLANO.

Y se vé claramente el burbujón implícito.


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

Creo que las entradas de zuloman en Urbas son por 'fundamentales'


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que las entradas de zuloman en Urbas son por 'fundamentales'



Si no los vendo por lo que quiero, los alquilo ^__^!

Ánimos Zulo, están calentando a los chicharros, seguro que te sacan de esa...


----------



## Interesado (22 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que las entradas de zuloman en Urbas son por 'fundamentales'



O más bien por "fundamentalismo".

Realmente yo no es que tenga nada en contra de los chicharros, pero en el caso de Urbas, el ratio rentabilidad/riesgo no compensa. Es demasiado imprevisible.

Como mucho, se puede hacer lo que dijo LCASC, meterle algo que no te importe perder y poner una vela a la virgen. Aunque para eso mejor que se vaya al bingo, que igual se divierte más.

Palmando como un campeón en ANA. ::
Al menos GAM va volviendo al lugar que le corresponde... sell & hold. ::


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

Zuloman hace algunas entradas tirando de corazón/instinto.

El trading emocional es mortal de necesidad para el trader.

Zuloman, a ver si nos tomamos un vinito y te hago insensible a los tirones emocionales. Mis cursos, además, son gratuitos ::::


----------



## devest (22 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Desde que inventaron el copy&paste, los castigos de escribir algo 100 veces ya no son lo que eran ::::



Creo que no lo ha escrito 100 veces, puede que haya reducido el castigo como un 6% o así xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

vendido a 124 minimizo perdidas a la mitad :: ::

Habiendo yo vendido ya tiene via libre para subir hasta el infinito :vomito: :vomito: :vomito:

Langaro tuviste la oportunidad de escapar con + 0,73 % espero que no la hayas desaprovechado


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vendido a 124 minimizo perdidas a la mitad :: ::
> 
> Habiendo yo vendido ya tiene via libre para subir hasta el infinito :vomito: :vomito: :vomito:
> 
> Langaro tuviste la oportunidad de escapar con + 0,73 % espero que no la hayas desaprovechado



yo continuo con ella.... metí muyyyyyyy poco, tan poco que incluso si desaparecen no me preocupa, era por hacerte compañia


----------



## Efren (22 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Ayer en bajamos en todos los índices importantes con muy poco volumen, esto quiere decir que las bajadas no tienen mucha credibilidad, si hoy se baja y aumenta el volumen habría que plantearse que, efectivamente, podríamos seguir bajando pero en este momento no lo veo muy claro.



Hoy toca subir?Porque parece que haya empezado el guano


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2010)

Mira que bonito

Eurostat revisa al alza el déficit de Grecia en 2009 hasta el 13,6% - 22/04/10 - 2080823 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (22 Abr 2010)

El ibex debería rebotar aquí, veremos. Está muy débil.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El ibex debería rebotar aquí, veremos. Está muy débil.



yo creo que se puede zampar hasta las 10.600


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

Tambores... tambores en la oscuridad! Es el guano!

ya vienen...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Abr 2010)

Tonuel saca la bandera de japón para las gacelas que pillaron sobre las 11h


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2010)

¿Pero que leches le pasa al Ibex? Juer... se entendería si los otros indices europeos cayeran... pero ni eso.

¿Qué pasa? ! Intento de echar a la gente??


----------



## Gamu (22 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tonuel saca la bandera de japón para las gacelas que pillaron sobre las 11h



Es que ya hasta los medios mas comprados apuestan por la suspensión de pagos de Grecia...

Grecia podría retrasar o recortar pagos en su deuda - Expansión.com

Maricón el último!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

vaya, vaya, perdiendo un 3 % tengo que estar contento , la que le estan metiendo :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

MACDH, RSI, DEMA... todo cayendo a plomo... impressivê!

Le he metido con todo lo gordo, a lo tonuelístico, en 1099x (ya ni me acuerdo) y estoy por largarme a tomar vinos ahora mismo... días como éste, que te dan el sueldo de dos meses, no se tienen a menudo ::::


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Abr 2010)

Me remito al post de ayer al cierre. 

IBEX una vez perdido los 11.000, derechitos al 10.750.

Si esto no lo remedia nadie.:no:


----------



## Claca (22 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo creo que se puede zampar hasta las 10.600



La debilidad del ibex es impresionante... Con la pérdida de la zona de los 900 es muy probable que veamos esos 600 que dices.


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Pero que leches le pasa al Ibex? Juer... se entendería si los otros indices europeos cayeran... pero ni eso.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa? ! Intento de echar a la gente??



Joder wataru... si 200 puntazos fueran un intento de echar a la gente, me quito el sombrero delante de los leoncios... 

a mí me da más bien la impresión, que no ha gustado nada la publicación de los datos de déficit público.

Además, el mercado está empezando a descontar abiertamente el default heleno. Todos están más o menos de acuerdo que, incluso FMI mediante, esto únicamente aplazará unos meses la quiebra griega.

Y claro, España y Portugal...

mira que no soy en absoluto fan de los fundamentales (les tengo bastante tirria, a decir verdad) pero es que este tipo de noticias no son ya fundamentales siquiera... es que son auténticos torpedos a la línea de flotación de los mercados.


----------



## Interesado (22 Abr 2010)

Buff, que deteriorada está la situación.

Ahora parece que toda la última subida sea un lateral ¿Pullback a la MM50 y vuelta a mínimos?


----------



## JKG (22 Abr 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-los-mercados-espana-en-el-punto-de-mira.html

Citi ha recomendado vender todo lo que tenga riesgo en Espana por la falta de credibilidad fiscal


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Abr 2010)

Banco Popular nos dió ayer una clara señal de entrada a corto al perder los 5,70.


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

JKG dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-los-mercados-espana-en-el-punto-de-mira.html
> 
> Citi ha recomendado vender todo lo que tenga riesgo en Espana por la falta de credibilidad fiscal



Joder, lo que nos faltaba....

¿Qué entenderá esta gente por "todo lo que tenga riesgo en España"?

Ya volvemos al "vende España, vende España!" de los mercados. 
Ofú la que nos van a dar, caballeros.


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

Me temo que lo arriesgado en España es TODO 

Creo que como mucho se salvarían TEF y REP.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Abr 2010)

Interesado, a cuanto te has metido en ana?


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me temo que lo arriesgado en España es TODO
> 
> Creo que como mucho se salvarían TEF y REP.



TEF como el resto, en primer término hasta los 16.70, y a posteriori al 16,30.

Todo mientras siga el "lastre deficitario y presupuestario" de la zona sur europea.

El panorama tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## Interesado (22 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Interesado, a cuanto te has metido en ana?



He entrado muy bien.... a 83 ::

Con poquita carga, pero en fin... estoy probando de meterle unos cortos a ver si salgo de esta. Sino, me obligaré a tomarme una temporadita de descanso del vicio. :no:

EDIT: Ya está, corto en ANA, rezando para que acabe de hacer un doble techo.


----------



## kemao2 (22 Abr 2010)

Me llama la atención que en 2 días se ha eliminado la diferencia que había entre el contado y el indice de futuros de mayo. Había una enorme diferencia que a mi me tenía mosca y finalmente los futuros que son el indice de los peces gordos llevaban razón y ya están casi igualados descansando el futuro en 10750.




MEFF - Derivados Financieros


----------



## Deudor (22 Abr 2010)

kemao2 dijo:


> Me llama la atención que en 2 días se ha eliminado la diferencia que había entre el contado y el indice de futuros de mayo. Había una enorme diferencia que a mi me tenía mosca y finalmente los futuros que son el indice de los peces gordos llevaban razón y ya están casi igualados descansando el futuro en 10750.



Yo pensaba que la diferencia entre contado y futuro era función del recorrido hasta el vencimiento (intereses), siempre menor el futuro por lo tanto.


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2010)

Buenos días...

Nuestro iBEX necesita un buen trabajito...


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C6RU5y2fU6s&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C6RU5y2fU6s&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2010)

eh mamones... ¿no me ibais a mantener el chiringuito una semana más....?







Saludos


----------



## Antiparras (22 Abr 2010)

SAN otra vez perdiendo los 10€
Desde Ferrari se confirma que el problema es de la caja de cambios


----------



## Claca (22 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> eh mamones... ¿no me ibais a mantener el chiringuito una semana más....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dos semanas, Tonuel, dos semanas


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

Yo creo que esto son avisos de los leoncios sobre lo que va a venir (excepto en el Ibex que podría ser ya el presente), si ahora hay algún imprevisto más del tipo cenizas volcánicas o alguna otra cosa nos iremos hacia abajo definitivamente, vayan pensando en la posible causa.


----------



## JKG (22 Abr 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> SAN otra vez perdiendo los 10€
> Desde Ferrari se confirma que el problema es de la caja de cambios



Si, en concreto del dracma, la peseta y el escudo con el € y su tipo de interés alemán.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2010)

Interesado, sobre ANA:

EL GRUPO FRANCES BOUYGES PREPARA LANZAR UNA OPA SOBRE LA EMPRESA ACCIONA A 118 EUROS LA ACCION, UNOS 7500 MILLONES DE EUROS, EN LOS PROXIMOS DIAS

EL GRUPO BOUYGES QUIERE ENTRAR MUY FUERTE EN EL SECTOR DE ENERGIAS RENOVABLES, DONDE ACCIONA ES UNO DE LOS LIDERES MUNDIALES.
EL JUEVES DIA 29 DE ABRIL 2010, EL GRUPO BOUYGES CELEBRA SU JUNTA ANUAL DE ACCIONISTAS , QUE SEGÚN CIRCULOS RELACIONADOS CON LA EMPRESA, SE PODRIA TRATAR EL TEMA, ENTRE SUS CONSEJEROS Y ADMINISTRADORES, PERO LA OPERACIÓN SE VIENE FOMENTANDO DESDE FINALES DEL AÑO 2009.
EL GRUPO BOUYGES ES UNA DE LAS EMPRESAS LIDERES EN EL MUNDO EN CONSTRUCCION, EN OBRAS PUBLICAS Y INFRACTUCTURAS A GRAN ESCALA, AL IGUAL QUE EN EL SECTOR DE ELECTRICIDAD Y MANTENIMIENTO, Y OPERA EN MAS DE 100 PAISES. TAMBIEN ES DUEÑA DE LA PRIMERA CADENA DE TELEVISION FRANCESA, TF1, Y DE BOUYGES TELECOM.
ESTA COMPRA LE HARIA ENTRAR MUY FUERTE EN EL SECTOR DE ENERGIAS RENOVABLES, SIENDO UNO DE LOS LIDERES, COMO EN TODO LOS SECTORES DONDE ESTA LA EMPRESA .
ADEMAS SE HARIA AUN MAS FUERTE EN EL SECTOR DE OBRAS PUBLICAS, DONDE ACCIONA TIENE UNA GRAN INTRODUCCION Y CONTRATOS.

ACCIONA, ESTA CONTROLADA POR LA FAMILIA ENTRECANALES, CON EL GRUPO ENTRECANALES QUE CONTROLA EL 59 % DE LA EMPRESA, Y EL BANCO BANK OF NEW YORK QUE CONTROLA EL 3%.
LA OPERACIÓN PODRIA SER MUY BIEN VISTA POR LA FAMILIA ENTRECANALES, PUEDE QUE A PRECIO ALGO MAS ALTO, LA ACCION LLEGO A COTIZAR EN 2007 A 242 EUROS, VINIENDO DE LOS 6 EUROS EN LOS AÑOS 1995, POR QUE LA PLUSVALIAS SERAN ENORMES PARA LOS BOLSILLOS DE LA FAMILIA ENTRECANALES.

EL GRUPO BOUYGES DESDE HACE UNOS MESES, YA ESTA BUSCANDO LA MANERA DE FINANCIACION DE ESA COMPRA, Y NO TENDRIA NINGUN PROBLEMA EN PAGAR ESOS 7500 MILLONES DE EUROS PARA ADQUIRIR A ACCIONA, ASI PUES LAS CARTAS ESTAN LANZADAS, Y EN CUESTION DE DIAS PODEMOS CONOCER LA OFERTA OFICIALMENTE Y LA RESPUESTA DE LA FAMILIA ENTRECANALES. 

No hay link... lo he visto en el foro de expansión. Ummm es de un forero con 1 solo mensaje... ¿interesado jaja?


----------



## Interesado (22 Abr 2010)

Ok, gracias Wataru.

Es un pelín sospechoso, de todos modos, el mercado lo confirmará o lo desmentirá. Veremos si aguanta los 79€.

Como los americanos se pongan tontos, el IBEX puede acabar muy tocado hoy.

EDIT: Ahora voy corto, o sea que no, no he sido yo el del post.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

Esa maldita voz que me dice " compra urbas, compra urbas........no dejes que te roben "" alejate de mi satanas  no me dejare tentar por tu manzana :no:

Estoy convencido de que si intento recuperar lo robado peta y si me quedo fuera sube al infinito ::


Voy copiando mentalmente otra vez ........... no volvere a comprar urbas..... esta vez seran 1000 veces , me averguenzo que despues de lo de ayer aun me ronde la cabeza la idea :o


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Esa maldita voz que me dice " compra urbas, compra urbas........no dejes que te roben "" alejate de mi satanas  no me dejare tentar por tu manzana :no:
> 
> Estoy convencido de que si intento recuperar lo robado peta y si me quedo fuera sube al infinito ::
> 
> ...



jajaja! tranquilo zuloman, ese comportamiento es muy humano... tardarás un tiempo en blindarte mentalmente por completo.

En tanto tan glorioso día llega - que llegará - INTENTA POR DIOS NO VOLVER A COMPRAR LAS PUTAS URBAS.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2010)

Bueno lo que veo... xD esto es una corrección más u al menos así lo ve alguna agencia pequeña de las que su interés es ganar dinero y no influencias.

Que está comprando y fuerte. De momento, al menos eso me relaja...


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2010)

Wataru.. una prima +50% sobre el PPS -ACCIONA---- .... no me lo creo!

No es atractiva para vender a ese precio...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

y ahora cuando abran los yonkis....... le meteran mas leña o subira ? yo diria que mas leña, asi que probablemente suba ::


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2010)

NOVAVAX Notified by Department of Health and Human Services that its Proposal for a Contract Award is in the Competitive Range for the Advanced Development of its Recombinant Influenza Vaccine
ROCKVILLE, Md., April 22 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Novavax, Inc. (Nasdaq: NVAX) announced today that the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS), Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA), has determined the Company's proposal to provide recombinant influenza vaccine products and manufacturing capabilities for pandemic preparedness is in the competitive range for award of an advanced development contract. Novavax submitted its proposal in September 2009 in response to Solicitation No. HHS-BARDA-09-32 for development of a new influenza vaccine in a U.S. based manufacturing facility. 

The BARDA solicitation states that contracts will be awarded to vaccine manufacturers that satisfy several specific requirements. BARDA's notification indicated that Novavax's proposal is in the competitive range, which consists of the most highly rated proposals. BARDA has proposed to conduct a pre-award site visit to inspect Novavax's manufacturing facility in Rockville, Maryland.

"Novavax is pleased that its response to BARDA's request for proposal (RFP) is within the competitive range for award consideration and we look forward to working with BARDA during the next stages of the process," said Dr. Rahul Singhvi, President and CEO of Novavax. "We have made significant progress over the past several years in the development of our recombinant Virus-Like Particle (VLP) vaccine candidates for both seasonal and pandemic influenza (H5N1 and H1N1) and have now vaccinated over 4,200 subjects demonstrating both safety and immunogenicity of our vaccine candidates. In addition, last year, in the midst of the H1N1 pandemic, we were able to successfully demonstrate that we could manufacture under cGMP, an H1N1 VLP vaccine candidate within 11 weeks after receiving the viral gene sequences from the CDC."


----------



## Interesado (22 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno lo que veo... xD esto es una corrección más u al menos así lo ve alguna agencia pequeña de las que su interés es ganar dinero y no influencias.
> 
> Que está comprando y fuerte. De momento, al menos eso me relaja...



Es lo más probable, pero le recuerdo que servidor estaba largo en ANA y *GRF*.

Por si observa algún patrón. ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (22 Abr 2010)

¿Qué narices pasa con Grifols? Me da que va a dar dinerito a quien entre ahora.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué narices pasa con Grifols? Me da que va a dar dinerito a quien entre ahora.



Pues ahora mismo estoy viendo que han soltado de lo lindo en grifols pfff lo mismo esperan que se vaya un poco más abajo.

Interesado, creía que estabas Corto en Grifols, sobre los 11 euros.


----------



## Interesado (22 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo estoy viendo que han soltado de lo lindo en grifols pfff lo mismo esperan que se vaya un poco más abajo.
> 
> Interesado, creía que estabas Corto en Grifols, sobre los 11 euros.



He cambiado de bando unas cuantas veces. Lo último iba largo y me dio para una bolsa de pipas.

Sobre GRF, yo esperaría que bajara 1€ más para comprar. Pero como para fiarse de mi...

Dejo esto con el piloto automático puesto, a ver en que se queda.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Abr 2010)

lleva un 8.5% de caída... ¿Ha salido alguna noticia tan espantosa? Aunque bueno, esta gente va por delante. En todo caso saldrá en noviembre :roto:


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Abr 2010)

Dos meses esperando para meterle cortos a OHL 

Me estoy tocando


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Dos meses esperando para meterle cortos a OHL
> 
> Me estoy tocando



Cochinote, xD acaba rápido como siempre... y limpia ¿en? jaja

Joder, vaya hostia nos están metiendo... no quiero ni mirar como vienen los americanos, bufff


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2010)

he vendido la mitad de lo que llevaba en Gas y he duplicado lo que tenia en Tubacex.
LARGOOOOOO


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Abr 2010)

Derechitos al 10.700.

Puede que en estos niveles, que supone el 50% de retroceso del tramo alcista iniciado el 5 de febrero del año pasado, tengamos cierto apoyo.

De todas formas, la estructura alcista de corto se está deteriorando mucho.


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Vaya guanazo nos estamos dando aunque creo que va a moderarse un poco en Europa, en USA no creo hasta más tarde.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2010)

la gente se ha acojonado mucho o qué????? nadie habla, pero si siempre os encanta el guano y os mofais de los que vamos largos.......
que os pasaaaaaaaaa????? da miedoooooooo


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la gente se ha acojonado mucho o qué????? nadie habla, pero si siempre os encanta el guano y os mofais de los que vamos largos.......
> que os pasaaaaaaaaa????? da miedoooooooo



Jaja, pues que supongo que a la mayoría nos ha pillado largos... en estas situaciones lo mejor es quedarse quieto... porque solo la puedes cagar más.

Ains mamacita xD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Abr 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Derechitos al 10.700.
> 
> Puede que en estos niveles, que supone el 50% de retroceso del tramo alcista iniciado el 5 de febrero del año pasado, tengamos cierto apoyo.
> 
> De todas formas, la estructura alcista de corto se está deteriorando mucho.



Sí, el fibo50% está en 10741, nos hemos quedado (por ahora) en 10753, de romperse ese soporte, el fibo61,8% lo tenemos en 10547...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Abr 2010)

Triple suelo del €/$ del año, MUCHO OJO como pierda los niveles actuales... 1,326x-1,327x

Saludos...


----------



## kokaine (22 Abr 2010)

Yo creo que hoy se esta haciendo sangre de verdad......

Asi que o ha llegado el guano y todos a ponernos cortos, o es el momento de ponernos largos si keremos pillar un rebote.

Yo acabo de meterme largo en un puñao de cosas asi que os dejo que me voy a rezar....


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2010)

Aqui la gente siempre comenta "me he puesto largo", "me he puesto corto", pero nunca en que valores, y luego van diciendo que han sacado un %, y bla bla bla.....
lo digo solo por comentar algo.......


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Abr 2010)

Habéis visto el poco volumen que hay en el futuro del mini-ibex?


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Abr 2010)

Cuidado con lanzar tiros al aire esperando que pase la presa :no:que despues vienen los disgustos :´(


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Aqui la gente siempre comenta "me he puesto largo", "me he puesto corto", pero nunca en que valores, y luego van diciendo que han sacado un %, y bla bla bla.....
> lo digo solo por comentar algo.......



Pues pásate por algunos blogs... hagan lo que hagan siempre aciertan, y siempre te dicen: -Ves, como les dije... ::

En fin, para mi SOLO hay una predicción bolsística posible:
-ticker o valor
-precio de entrada
-stop loss y
-precio objetivo

el resto es hablar por no callar...

PD: Voy largo con un mini-ibex en 10650, SL 10595 objetivo: no lo tengo claro... Cambio el SL a 10655


----------



## kokaine (22 Abr 2010)

Os digo lo mio aunque tendre que cerrar cosas al cierre pq las garantias no me las cubren.

largo en:

Stoxx: 2821
BBVA : 10.495
SAN: 9.923


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Abr 2010)

No se que habrán dicho, pero menudo subidón del €/$...
Y ahora superbajón... mínimos anuales...

Vaya saltada de stops en estos 5 minutos en todos los índices, jajaja (el mio tb of course)


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

jojojojo... -100 puntazos en 8 segundos... mi trailing stop sudando sangre para mantenerme sano y en pie... 

I love this game!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

Langaro, de mi no te quejaras eh , soy el hazmereir del foro con mis urbas : y estoy seguro de que no soy el unico tonto aqui ..........aunque si el que menos sentido del ridiculo tiene 

Bueno, yo con la ecopeta cargada para comprar bbva o santander antes de que cierre, me voy a quedar comprado para mañana con un buen par :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojo... -100 puntazos en 8 segundos... mi trailing stop sudando sangre para mantenerme sano y en pie...
> 
> I love this game!



Supongo que cerraras tus cortos antes de mañana, que cada vez q1ue entramos en conflicto de intereses tengo que esperar a que realices tus plusvis antes de cobrar yo 

¿ que te dice tu gapmachine para mañana ? yo oigo una voz que me dice mañana rebote fuerte......muy fuerte.......vas a recuperar lo rabado pero no en urbas.......muy fuerte.......muy fuerte........maximos......maximos


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Aqui la gente siempre comenta "me he puesto largo", "me he puesto corto", pero nunca en que valores, y luego van diciendo que han sacado un %, y bla bla bla.....
> lo digo solo por comentar algo.......



Langaro, no es que me importe contar mis posiciones... ni mucho menos. 

Lo que pasa, es que debes ser consciente de que este hilo lo lee muchísima más gente de la que escribe. Y créeme, eso no es nada bueno.

Que nosotros tenemos 3 duros y nadie se va a molestar en mover el árbol por nosotros? Pues quizás sí... y quizás no.

Yo he llegado a mover operaciones en las últimas dos semanas con CFDs, 100 minis (10 gorducos). ¿Crees que yo voy a postear mis entradas, salidas y SLs públicamente?
Vamos, que no me fío un carajo. 

No pongo mis SL en mi broker (y eso que es extranjero), mucho menos los voy a publicar a los cuatro vientos en un foro público y que, para añadir la injuria al insulto, ni siquiera requiere de registro para leer los posts!


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Supongo que cerraras tus cortos antes de mañana, que cada vez q1ue entramos en conflicto de intereses tengo que esperar a que realices tus plusvis antes de cobrar yo
> 
> ¿ que te dice tu gapmachine para mañana ? yo oigo una voz que me dice mañana rebote fuerte......muy fuerte.......vas a recuperar lo rabado pero no en urbas.......muy fuerte.......muy fuerte........maximos......maximos




Pos... mi indicador susurrante aún no se ha manifestado (vamos, que no lo he consultado). A ver hoy qué me dice....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pos... mi indicador susurrante aún no se ha manifestado (vamos, que no lo he consultado). A ver hoy qué me dice....



si no lo quieres decir en publico manda un privado


----------



## carvil (22 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No se que habrán dicho, pero menudo subidón del €/$...
> Y ahora superbajón... mínimos anuales...
> 
> Vaya saltada de stops en estos 5 minutos en todos los índices, jajaja (el mio tb of course)



*Moodys downgrades Greece*


Salu2


----------



## kokaine (22 Abr 2010)

con la bajada de rating de grecia, con los CDS "fuera de control" (segun carpatos)....

Me parece que en cuanto cojan la ayuda del FMI o hagan algo de estilo para conseguir liquidez la bolsa se dispara....


----------



## Taxidermista (22 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que pasa, es que debes ser consciente de que este hilo lo lee muchísima más gente de la que escribe. Y créeme, eso no es nada bueno.



Hombre, tampoco hay que exagerar:

*Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 3.608, 09-mar-2010 a las 16:04.*

Esa cifra incluye miembros y visitantes sin registrar y, sin ánimo de ofender, es bastante normalita. Y ese pico puntual de 3600 visitantes no estaban viendo -y ni siquiera conocerán muchos de ellos- este hilo.

Ahora bien, si el servidor no lleva un registro correcto de visitantes entonces ya no digo nada.


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Hombre, tampoco hay que exagerar:
> 
> *Mayor cantidad de usuarios en un mismo día: 3.608, 09-mar-2010 a las 16:04.*
> 
> ...



3600? no necesito tantos.

Te concedo 2000, para favorecer tu posición.

Cuánte gente crees que se dedica a esto de los mercados en España?

Ahora quita a los habituales del foro. 
¿Cuántos van?

Ahora cuenta a los leoncios en españa, que por supuesto visitan con IP única.

¿Has dicho BBVA y SAN? Vaya, si son sólo dos.

¿Qué hacen el resto de IPs aquí?

Verás, veo tu punto de vista. Pero comprende tú el mío. Para las instituciones, no representa nada, ni una miseria, contratar a 5 o 6 becarios que monitoricen los principales hilos de "gacelas" en españa, a 900 euros por mes cada uno, y vayan metiendo el "sentimiento de mercado" en una pequeña aplicación PHP de intranet, con resultados inmediatamente visibles en el bunker de traders.

Sci-fi? Cojonudo, si así fuera, ningún problema.
Pero, por si acaso no lo es, me limitaré a apoyar a mi fellow Zuloman 'et al', y a dar indicaciones difusas de mis posiciones.

Ya sabes, just in case....


edito: joder, pensandolo bien, podría concederte 200 en vez de 2000, y todavía estaría con la mosca detrás de la oreja.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

Pollastre, estoy esperando a tu indicador susurrante, venga ok , si aciertas pago unas cañitas 

Como sois en el hilo este del ibex, no haceis nada jratix hoyga


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, estoy esperando a tu indicador susurrante, venga ok , si aciertas pago unas cañitas
> 
> Como sois en el hilo este del ibex, no haceis nada jratix hoyga



Ya oigo su susurro... ya lo *hoygo, hoyga* !!!


Dice... "gaaap al aaaalzaaa... gap al aaaalzaaaaa !! "


n. del a. : recuerde ustec que mi indicador susurrante es para índices (IBX:35 en este caso). No lo aplique ustec ciegamente a sus acciones diabólicas... advertido queda.


----------



## kaxkamel (22 Abr 2010)

repito un post que acabo de colgar en otro hilo, porque a lo mejor alguno le interesa (los que apostáis por octubre (o noviembre o diciembre)



> UN OFFTOPIC (Con perdón)
> 
> vengo de sentirme mc flyte (el de regreso al futuro).
> 
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2010)

Bueno por lo menos se ha animo un poco el hilo.............
Con respecto a que nos lean..... joder, es tan peligroso???????
yo creo que corro mas peligro porque no pongo SL.........


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2010)

y por si nos leen........ CABRONESSSS HE VENDIDO TUBACEX SEGURO QUE AHORA SUBE ( modo ironico)


----------



## pyn (22 Abr 2010)

Tú sigue sin poner SL que verás la que te espera de aquí a un mes. Tu cuenta a 0...


Por cierto, como se nota que el amigo Cárpatos va largo, anda que no le deben de estar dando lo suyo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

A veces da igual que lean o no, los leoncios ven nuestros stops, yo a veces los pongo antes de entrar para que parezca otra cosa y siempre tengo uno mental cerca, y que no respeto mucho, y otro lejos que si que respeto.

Yo creo que algo si nos leen pero lo que buscan es sentimiento contrario a corto plazo, aunque pongamos un SL ellos ya lo ven en su pantallita.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

Comprado santander a 9,90 8:

Mi socio Emilin no me ha fallado nunca......... hasta hoy :cook:


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A veces da igual que lean o no, los leoncios ven nuestros stops, yo a veces los pongo antes de entrar para que parezca otra cosa y siempre tengo uno mental cerca, y que no respeto mucho, y otro lejos que si que respeto.
> 
> Algo yo si que creo que nos leen pero lo que buscan es sentimiento contrario a corto plazo, aunque pongamos un SL ellos ya lo ven en su pantallita.



Esa es otra... como bien dice Mulder, los putos SL que aparecen en sus relucientes pantallas, cuales brindis al sol gacelísticos... si es que me pongo a pensarlo, y la verdad, no nos follan por más agujeros, porque el cuerpo humano no tiene mayor número de ellos (de agujeros, quiero decir :::: )


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

Botín es mi pastor...


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Comprado santander a 9,90 8:
> 
> Mi socio Emilin no me ha fallado nunca......... hasta hoy :cook:





Mi indicadorrrr susurrante nunca me ha fallado, Zuloman... esto es, nunca me ha fallado en las ... 5 veces que lo he usado hasta ahora :XX:

(te he dicho que es una pieza de software experimental? xDDD )

Así que... ehem... claro, por supuesto, has hecho bien comprando largo 

Mañana a primera hora mi indicador susurrante te habrá conseguido pingües plusvies.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Botín es mi pastor...



Le estoy pillando cariño al tito botas, he de reconocerlo hoyga


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Le estoy pillando cariño al tito botas, he de reconocerlo hoyga



Le tendré que pedir comisión, como el Baltasar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Le tendré que pedir comisión, como el Baltasar



Quizas estaria dispuesto a pagarle a ustec unos analisis


----------



## kokaine (22 Abr 2010)

Tal como estan los CDS griegos o tomarn ya el dinero o se declaran en quiebra.

Y como no veo a un pais europeo en default (Al menos por ahora) pues creo q solo hay una salida y es para arriba.

Yo tambien me kedo largo en SAN y BBVA, cerre el futuro en +11.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2010)

mulder, que han hecho hoy los gordos?????? o aun estamos en subasta?
esperamos mañana gap????

bueno, yo lo espero y con ansia, otra cosa es que lo haya


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo ha sido bastante negativo.

- Han estado mareando hasta las 9:30
- A partir de ahí han vendido hasta las 11:30
- Desde entonces se han dedicado a marear de nuevo comprando y vendiendo, han vendido un poco más de lo que han comprado pero el saldo solo ha quedado ligeramente más negativo que antes.
- En subasta han vendido.

Parece que esperan gap bajista para mañana, aunque en subasta han vendido paquetes normales, pero no me gusta mucho, hoy han soltado con cierta fuerza durante la gran bajada de esta mañana y desde entonces el único paquete destacable ha sido uno de compra al final de la bajada fuerte.

Personalmente espero gap alcista para mañana así que no la tomen conmigo, que solo soy el mensajero


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

Mulder, quizas no sea el Botas quien te de comision....leete el mp


----------



## ghkghk (22 Abr 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> repito un post que acabo de colgar en otro hilo, porque a lo mejor alguno le interesa (los que apostáis por octubre (o noviembre o diciembre)[/QUO
> 
> Espero que falles...


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA EL DOW JONES

Periodo de 22-04-2010 a 28-04-2010



```
OC: -0.28% AA VV: +16.86%       +35.0 años              CC: -0.04% GG:  0.00% HL: +2.16%        D:  0.0%
OC: +2.17% AXP VV: +9.75%       +24.28 años             CC: +0.31% GG:  0.00% HL: +2.82%        D: +230.09%
OC: +0.21% BA VV: +20.57%       +35.0 años              CC: +0.11% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.45%        D: +688.66%
OC: +3.38% BAC VV: +3.99%       +17.14 años             CC: +0.20% GG: -0.26% HL: +2.64%        D: +206.65%
OC: +1.07% CAT VV: +9.37%       +35.0 años              CC: +0.20% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.09%        D: +327.40%
OC: +1.06% CSCO VV: +38.78%     +15.0 años              CC: +0.09% GG: -0.05% HL: +3.61%        D: +699.59%
OC: +0.78% CVX VV: +7.09%       +29.28 años             CC: +0.15% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.12%        D: +303.11%
OC: -0.27% DD VV: +6.97%        +35.0 años              CC: -0.05% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.14%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.34% DIS VV: +14.51%      +35.0 años              CC: -0.06% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.39%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.55% GE VV: +24.20%       +35.0 años              CC: +0.08% GG:  0.00% HL: +1.94%        D: +511.88%
OC: +1.57% HD VV: +7.48%        +18.57 años             CC: +0.13% GG: -0.08% HL: +2.33%        D: +481.84%
OC: +0.79% HPQ VV: +16.38%      +35.0 años              CC: +0.12% GG:  0.00% HL: +2.68%        D: +596.05%
OC: +1.42% IBM VV: +4.95%       +35.0 años              CC: +0.33% GG: +0.12% HL: +1.84%        D: +186.57%
OC: +3.48% INTC VV: +27.36%     +17.14 años             CC: +0.41% GG: -0.08% HL: +3.26%        D: +162.99%
OC:  0.00% JNJ VV: +5.26%       +29.28 años             CC: +0.04% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.92%        D: +1368.63%
OC: +2.01% JPM VV: +19.57%      +19.28 años             CC: +0.23% GG: -0.05% HL: +2.58%        D: +255.67%
OC: +2.19% KFT VV: +2.59%       +6.71 años              CC: +0.22% GG: -0.08% HL: +1.66%        D: +66.45%
OC: -0.28% KO VV: +7.42%        +35.0 años              CC: -0.03% GG:  0.00% HL: +1.78%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.87% MCD VV: +18.45%      +29.28 años             CC: +0.11% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.14%        D: +526.71%
OC: +0.53% MMM VV: +16.57%      +29.28 años             CC: +0.05% GG: -0.02% HL: +2.03%        D: +852.86%
OC: -1.03% MRK VV: +6.13%       +29.28 años             CC: -0.13% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.01%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.56% MSFT VV: +30.78%     +17.85 años             CC: +0.18% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.79%        D: +315.63%
OC: -0.41% PFE VV: +13.99%      +20.71 años             CC: +0.08% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.21%        D: +792.72%
OC: -0.20% PG VV: +12.18%       +29.28 años             CC: -0.09% GG: -0.06% HL: +1.88%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.08% T VV: +0.13% +18.57 años             CC: +0.21% GG: +0.05% HL: +2.06%        D: +197.03%
OC: -0.59% TRV VV: +16.34%      +17.14 años             CC: +0.03% GG: +0.12% HL: +2.12%        D: +1020.59%
OC: +0.38% UTX VV: +21.85%      +29.28 años             CC: +0.14% GG: +0.09% HL: +2.10%        D: +406.88%
OC: +1.65% VZ VV: +8.87%        +19.28 años             CC: +0.26% GG: +0.02% HL: +2.02%        D: +221.08%
OC: +0.22% WMT VV: +19.57%      +26.71 años             CC: +0.11% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.24%        D: +510.16%
OC: +0.38% XOM VV: +5.90%       +29.28 años             CC:  0.00% GG: -0.04% HL: +1.72%        D: +6985.05%
```

Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## kaxkamel (22 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> kaxkamel dijo:
> 
> 
> > repito un post que acabo de colgar en otro hilo, porque a lo mejor alguno le interesa (los que apostáis por octubre (o noviembre o diciembre)[/QUO
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> ghkghk dijo:
> 
> 
> > apostaste a que acababa en 15000?)
> ...


----------



## Taxidermista (22 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A veces da igual que lean o no, los leoncios ven nuestros stops, yo a veces los pongo antes de entrar para que parezca otra cosa y siempre tengo uno mental cerca, y que no respeto mucho, y otro lejos que si que respeto.
> 
> Yo creo que algo si nos leen pero lo que buscan es sentimiento contrario a corto plazo, aunque pongamos un SL ellos ya lo ven en su pantallita.



Lo ven en su pantallita??? Madre mía, entonces va a ser que mi percepción de las dimensiones del mercado bursatil español son de Alicia en el País de las Maravillas. Yo pensaba que habría cientos de miles de jugadores pequeños, incluso millones, físicamente imposibles de monitorizar. Mea culpa por pardillo ingenuo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Lo ven en su pantallita??? Madre mía, entonces va a ser que mi percepción de las dimensiones del mercado bursatil español son de Alicia en el País de las Maravillas. Yo pensaba que habría cientos de miles de jugadores pequeños, incluso millones, físicamente imposibles de monitorizar. Mea culpa por pardillo ingenuo.



La mayoría suele meterse en los mismos sitios, cuando es demasiado evidente o se han metido muchos, hacen alguna barrida en ese sentido. Y que bien les salen a veces estas jugadas.


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

Zulomannnn... segundo día que mi indicador susurrante te dice la verdad desnuda acerca del gap del día siguiente... y todo ello antes de las 17:30, como mandan los cánones y los reyes ...


otro sí digo... para cuándo mis cañitas madrileñas? ::::


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2010)

La debilidad del mercado de productos médicos con base de plasma, importante motivo del recorte de las previsiones para el conjunto del año de Baxter International Inc (BAX), podría tener mayores implicaciones en el segmento del plasma y está afectando a las acciones de grupos como la estadounidense Talecris Biotherapeutics Corp (TLCR) *o la española Grifols SA (GIKLY, GRF.MC). *

Grifols ha sido el valor más castigado en la Bolsa de Madrid el miércoles, con un retroceso del 9,9%. Además, los ADS de la compañía descendían en Estados Unidos un 11%, con un volumen muy bajo, aunque habitualmente sólo se intercambian unos cientos de estos títulos cada día. 

El descenso de las ventas de la división de biociencia de Baxter, que fabrica medicamentos a partir del plasma humano, ya suscitaba temores antes de los resultados. La compañía dijo explícitamente el jueves que había sobreestimado la fortaleza del mercado. 

El presidente y consejero delegado de Baxter, Robert L. Parkinson Jr, dijo que las previsiones del grupo a corto plazo para el segmento de productos médicos basados en plasma eran "excesivamente optimistas". 

"Está claro que el mercado está creciendo mucho más lentamente de lo que habíamos anticipado", explicó.


----------



## debianita (22 Abr 2010)

no se os puede dejar solos! Lo habeis hundido y yo me he perdido la fiesta  

Ahora me leeré los post espero que sacarais tajada


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Lo ven en su pantallita??? Madre mía, entonces va a ser que mi percepción de las dimensiones del mercado bursatil español son de Alicia en el País de las Maravillas. Yo pensaba que habría cientos de miles de jugadores pequeños, incluso millones, físicamente imposibles de monitorizar. Mea culpa por pardillo ingenuo.




En realidad, no es tan "orwelliano" como suena... no vigilan todos nuestros movimientos... pero sí tienen "accesos" (bien directos, bien indirectos) a los principales brokers online patrios... con lo cual, el tema está hecho.

Dime qué "sentimiento" (i.e., órdenes introducidas, on average) tenemos en los principales brokers A, B y C... y toma una decisión basada en una media ponderada... y listo de papeles.

No vencerás a todas las gacelas, pero vencerás a una gran mayoría.

Contramedidas? Bueno, complicado, pero plausible.
El propio Cárpatos ha dicho en más de una ocasión que "hay que seguir el trend de las instituciones, que pocas, si no muy pocas, veces pierden".

Algunas medidas: 

- operar con un broker extranjero (más difícil de monitorizar para el tío botas y sus chicos)

- usar SL mentales, no reales (hace poco más de dos meses yo era enemigo de los SL mentales, pero he tenido que claudicar ante la evidencia: los SL reales "se ven", por así decirlo)

- divide tu cartera: no entres con 100 minis de golpe (entras como un elefante en una cacharrería). Dale 50 a una operación, dale otros 50 a otra subsiguiente. No seas avaricioso. No llames la atención.

- Reza.


yah, dassit, fellas. What ya expecting forh? ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulomannnn... segundo día que mi indicador susurrante te dice la verdad desnuda acerca del gap del día siguiente... y todo ello antes de las 17:30, como mandan los cánones y los reyes ...
> 
> 
> otro sí digo... para cuándo mis cañitas madrileñas? ::::



No vayas tan rapido amigo, el otro dia solo sirvio para herir mi orgullo patrio ya que estaba comprado y sin posible escapatoria :no:.

El de hoy..... si mañana se cumple, bien valdra esas cañitas...... claro que para que sean madrileñas .................tendrias que venir a Madrid 

PD : Date prisa antes de que vuelva a actuar segun mis corazonadas, sino solo te podre dar un par de cucharadas de mi sopa de caritas ::


----------



## pollastre (22 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No vayas tan rapido amigo, el otro dia solo sirvio para herir mi orgullo patrio ya que estaba comprado y sin posible escapatoria :no:.
> 
> El de hoy..... si mañana se cumple, bien valdra esas cañitas...... claro que para que sean madrileñas .................tendrias que venir a Madrid
> 
> PD : Date prisa antes de que vuelva a actuar segun mis corazonadas, sino solo te podre dar un par de cucharadas de mi sopa de caritas ::



jajajajaja... pero cómo osas... pero cómo concibes... contradecir a mi indicador susurrante... el cual lleva 5 jornadas de aciertos consecutivos ::::

observa, infiel, observa... cómo ahora mismo estamos en +0.6% fuera de mercado... qué has de replicar a eso, oh, némesis del análisis técnico? 

jojojojo... adviértote que me gusta la cerveza trapense de abadía... a mí no me largues nada de cruzcampo, estrella damn, ni pis de gato similares, eh?


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2010)

pollastre, si mañana subimos yo tambien te invito a unas cañitas por madrid.
Por cierto, sabías que a los madrileños se les llama "gatos"? lo digo por si lo del meo de gato va con segundas, ejjejejeejejejeje. Yo te invito a un buen vino por la cava baja...... pero mañana hay que subir.


----------



## debianita (22 Abr 2010)

Buenas,

menudo festival hoy, he estado mirando los valores que componen nuestro indice trilero y hay varios que están al borde del abismo. Mañana si la cosa sigue igual meteré los tan deseados cortos ganadores de big money. En caso que los trileros lo hagan subir tambien hay valores que estan para marcarse unos largos con poco riesgo con un stop ajustadito.

Bueno, continuo mirando graficos y estadisticas, a ver si mañana se convierte en un viernes negro y hacemos pasta a espuertas.

Saludos,

Tonuel se va a perder la party :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jajajajaja... pero cómo osas... pero cómo concibes... contradecir a mi indicador susurrante... el cual lleva 5 jornadas de aciertos consecutivos ::::
> 
> observa, infiel, observa... cómo ahora mismo estamos en +0.6% fuera de mercado... qué has de replicar a eso, oh, némesis del análisis técnico?
> 
> jojojojo... adviértote que me gusta la cerveza trapense de abadía... a mí no me largues nada de cruzcampo, estrella damn, ni pis de gato similares, eh?



Señor exquisito , el otro dia fui a comer a NODO , un restaurante con comida japonesa en Calle Velazquez 150 , justo al lado del Nicolasa, a pesar de ser invitado por un amigo ( con visa de empresa  ) a tan suculentas y apetitosas viandas resulto ser una de las comidas mas caras de toda mi vida......... dejar mi posicion abierta en Urbas sin stop loss por las puñeteras prisas me costo un dolorosisimo 6 % que hoy reconverti en un menos tragico, aunque tambien doloroso 3 % .

Sera ustec muy aficionado a la buena bebida, pero sepa que no lo soy yo menos a la buena comida ( no bebo alcohol ), asi que tenga ustec mucho cuidado en no deberme favores si no quiere incurrir en gastos extraordinarios , mas le vale comprarme un traje hoyga mirex ustec:no:

Respecto a sus predicciones, debe saber que utilizo informes de primera calidad de la muldermachine y siempre gano,excepto cuando mis corazonadas me hacen olvidar las mas elementales normas de prudencia y actuar desafiando el enorme poder destructivo de la ira divina de los mercados. *SOLO* en esas ocasiones soy victima de las dentelladas de los leones en mi tierna carne gacelistica.


----------



## manstein (22 Abr 2010)

el dow subiendo como un tiro a estas horas.... y con la que está cayendo en grecia....esto no hay quien lo entienda


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Abr 2010)

Y yo largo


----------



## Mulder (22 Abr 2010)

manstein dijo:


> el dow subiendo como un tiro a estas horas.... y con la que está cayendo en grecia....esto no hay quien lo entienda



Yo hace seis dias si lo entendí 

Esta bien predecir de un dia para otro lo que pasará, pero predecir con una semana de antelación no lo hace cualquiera.

[MODO autobombo: OFF]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

Veo mis santander en 13.44 dolares, que3 traducido a euros son 10,0975 .......... no esta mal pensando en que compre a 9,90 antes del cierre


----------



## percebe (22 Abr 2010)

DP hoy si ha sido el dia de NVAX. enhorabuena a todos que las lleveis.Bueno a mi me toca algo, la pedrea, pero no nos podemos quejar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Abr 2010)

¿alguien se ha quedado corto?


----------



## donpepito (22 Abr 2010)

Si, hoy ha sido un buen día para NVAX... nuevo suelo de 2.70USD.


----------



## tonuel (22 Abr 2010)

Venga... patapum y p'arriba chavales... 


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Señor exquisito , el otro dia fui a comer a NODO ,




Coño, fuiste a comer al NODO? [léase con música del imperio de fondo]

No serás tú de los que están formulando escrito de acusación contra el cantamañanas de Garzón? 


pd: A qué negarlo... me lo paso como los monos con "ustedecs" xDD

pd2: no tergiverses, que tú me has hablado de "cañitas". Tus gustos culinarios son ya otro cantar (u otro yantar, como prefiráis, Don Zulote de Caravanchel )
Que si en esas estamos, estuve no ha mucho en la C/ Cava de tu amada capital (lo siento, no recuerdo el nombre de la "posada" en cuestión), donde sí recuerdo, por cierto, que ponían un chuletón que "quitaba el sentío".


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pollastre, si mañana subimos yo tambien te invito a unas cañitas por madrid.
> Por cierto, sabías que a los madrileños se les llama "gatos"? lo digo por si lo del meo de gato va con segundas, ejjejejeejejejeje. Yo te invito a un buen vino por la cava baja...... pero mañana hay que subir.




De lo de los gatos, honestamente, ni puta idea tenía... 

¿por qué se os llama gatos a los de madriz? 

¿porque tenéis que ir saltando entre las obras, de zanja en zanja? [JAJO JAJOTA, chiste que me acabo de inventar ::::::]

Bien, ehem.. esto...antes de que empiecen a llover tomates prejuzgando mi peculiar sentido del humor, aclaro que lo del "pis de gato" va precisamente en sentido literal: la cruzcampo, la "estrella DAMNNNNN!!!", la Aguila Amstel... 

.... pues eso coño, son puto pis de gato. Ideales para hacer panza cervecera, pero la cultura de la cerveza va mucho más allá de esas.... "cosas".

Donde se ponga... qué te digo yo... una Trappiste Rochefort (sublime)... una Optimo Bruno ... una Chimay (quizás "overbought", qué duda cabe, demasiado cara para lo que ofrece)... en fin... qué decirte.

edito: ahora mismo estamos a +0.5% fuera de mercado. Si junto tus cañitas y las que me debe Zuloman, quizás me dé para una Trappiste Rochefort xDDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño, fuiste a comer al NODO? [léase con música del imperio de fondo]
> 
> No serás tú de los que están formulando escrito de acusación contra el cantamañanas de Garzón?
> 
> ...



Cuando se refiera a mi por mis titulos sepa que son marques del coto, conde de Gondomar y duque de la bolsa, para mas señas dos veces grande de Urbas 

Veo que es ustec aficionado a la insana degluticion masiva de proteinas carnicas, cuando venga ustec a Madrid podra saciar sus carniceros gustos a escasos metros de mi oficina, pudiendo elegir para tal menester entre Casa Juan, Asador Donostiarra, el Chixtu etc etc.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De lo de los gatos, honestamente, ni puta idea tenía...
> 
> ¿por qué se os llama gatos a los de madriz?
> 
> ...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Abr 2010)

+0,88% en subasta, buenos dias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

Ya se que no es el hilo mas apropiado pero aviso a navegantes, ojito si encontrais un piso chollo , hacienda os puede dar un disgusto

HACIENDA PENALIZA LA VENTA DE PISOS CHOLLO

Espero que hoy recupere, a ser posible con creces, las perdidas ocasionadas por mis intuiciones y corazonadas urbanitas del otro dia, no puedo evitar que me guste especular con los ladrillos  , parece mentira en mi que llevo diciendo años que el tema ladrillil esta en coma profundo :


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> +0,88% en subasta, buenos dias.



Parece que el indicador susurrante ha vuelto a acertar... y con nota. 

De todas formas, recuerdo que dicho indicador solamente "susurra" gaps de apertura, por lo que una vez aprovechados y cobrados, sugiero salir cagando leches de cualesquier posiciones tengáis.

Tal y como voy a hacer yo a las 9:01.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Parece que el indicador susurrante ha vuelto a acertar... y con nota.
> 
> De todas formas, recuerdo que dicho indicador solamente "susurra" gaps de apertura, por lo que una vez aprovechados y cobrados, sugiero salir cagando leches de cualesquier posiciones tengáis.
> 
> Tal y como voy a hacer yo a las 9:01.



yo de ti me quedaria hasta final de sesion, ganaras mas ......... y yo ganare una buena comida invitado por ustec .................... si no me haces caso oiras una vocecita que te dira " te lo dije.......te lo dije......te lo dijeeeeeeeeee" :no:

No habrias pensado que me habia dejado robar esas cañitas de luxe asi por las buenas 

Veo mis santander en mas 1,5 % en preapertura, al final me sale la semana con beneficios ( si no se tuerce nada) a pesar de mis corazonadas, me habria salido de matricula de honor si me hubiera metido el dedito con el que hice click para comprar urbas en el culo.

pd: no creais que no me pide el cuerpo vender santander nada mas abrir el mercado y recomprar urbas, a la tercera va la vencida y si le da por subir podria recuperar lo robado, con intereses de demora y penalizacion.......creo que me voy a contener mas que nada por no tener que copiar 1000 veces lo del tonto que no volvera.......... y sobre todo por el miedo que me da ser visitado por el negraco, esta vez acompañado de todo el barrio de chueca.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

alguien me podria decir en el Pre a cuanto esta Tubacex?


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo de ti me quedaria hasta final de sesion, ganaras mas ......... y yo ganare una buena comida invitado por ustec .................... si no me haces caso oiras una vocecita que te dira " te lo dije.......te lo dije......te lo dijeeeeeeeeee" :no:
> 
> No habrias pensado que me habia dejado robar esas cañitas de luxe asi por las buenas



Recuerda que la avaricia mató al gato 

El tema está muy, pero que muy calentito con el asunto Helas, como para arriesgarse a una jornada completa alcista. Un sólo traspiés más de nuestros colegas del yogur griego, y batacazo que te crió hasta los 10,600.

En estas circunstancias, yo no me arriesgo y a las 9:01 estoy fuera con objetivos diarios cumplidos... y ya veremos si el churribex me vuelve a ver el pelo hoy...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien me podria decir en el Pre a cuanto esta Tubacex?



La mejor Posición
3,070
Títulos
Órdenes
2.212
3


Compra
3,070
Títulos
Órdenes
4.517
2


Venta

* IBEX 35
* Ult: 10.948,50
* Dif: 127,60
* Dif%: 1,18


----------



## Deudor (23 Abr 2010)

Me he tirado a la subasta de las grifols.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

A mi me da (tambien es un susurro) que estos banqueros saben algo y estan tirando el mercado totalmente y este fin de semana recuperación helena y el lunes subidon de que te cagas para los que hayan comprado a última hora de hoy.......
pero yo no tengo ni puñetera idea de esto.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Recuerda que la avaricia mató al gato
> 
> El tema está muy, pero que muy calentito con el asunto Helas, como para arriesgarse a una jornada completa alcista. Un sólo traspiés más de nuestros colegas del yogur griego, y batacazo que te crió hasta los 10,600.
> 
> En estas circunstancias, yo no me arriesgo y a las 9:01 estoy fuera con objetivos diarios cumplidos... y ya veremos si el churribex me vuelve a ver el pelo hoy...



te repito lo que me han dicho a mi muchas veces aqui *DEJATE DE FUNDAMENTALISMOS* si no me haces caso, la voz te perseguira durante todo el fin de semana :XX:  :XX: ..... mas pistas......los yankis no lo permitiran


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Abr 2010)

+0,4%, se desinfla el tema.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> La mejor Posición
> 3,070
> Títulos
> Órdenes
> ...



GRACIAS, te lo escribo porque me ha desaparecido el boton de dar las gracias:


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> te repito lo que me han dicho a mi muchas veces aqui *DEJATE DE FUNDAMENTALISMOS* si no me haces caso, la voz te perseguira durante todo el fin de semana :XX:  :XX: ..... mas pistas......los yankis no lo permitiran



No, si yo soy enemigo de los fundamentales... ya te digo que les tengo bastante manía. 

Pero fue un fundamental griego lo que ayer nos tiró 200 puntazos el churribex, no lo olvides 

Que luego subirá o rebotará, pues seguro que sí... pero vete a decirle al que ayer estuviera largo en 10,99x antes de que nos fueramos a 10,800, que se deje de fundamentalismos y tal, a ver qué te dice ::::

Los fundamentales son una puta mierda, pero chico, algunos de ellos son capaces de mover el árbol... tenemos que vivir con eso.


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> +0,4%, se desinfla el tema.



Pues sí, finalmente el gap al alza ha sido más pequeño de lo que esperaba. He vendido bien, pero no tan bien como para retirarme ya por hoy 

Tendré que remangarme y sacar mi equipo de trabajo... el día va a ser movidito. xDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No, si yo soy enemigo de los fundamentales... ya te digo que les tengo bastante manía.
> 
> Pero fue un fundamental griego lo que ayer nos tiró 200 puntazos el churribex, no lo olvides
> 
> ...



yo sabia que ayer y antesdeayer bajaria antes del tema griego, desde el sabado pasado, me lo dijo un pajarito en su informe semanal ¿ como te explicas eso ?


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo sabia que ayer y antesdeayer bajaria antes del tema griego, desde el sabado pasado, me lo dijo un pajarito en su informe semanal ¿ como te explicas eso ?



jajajaja! Zuloman, te digo lo mismo que solía decirle a un antiguo conocido mío, cuando [casi] cada Viernes por la mañana venía contándome las excelencias de tal o cual tía que se había beneficiado la noche anterior del Jueves: "ya tío ya, es que pagando no vale, así cualquiera!" ::::::


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

Pulverizados los 10,800 en los 10 primeros minutos de sesión. Esto pinta calentito....

decías de quedarte largo, Zuloman? Es que creo que hacía mucho aire y no te he escuchado bien


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jajajaja! Zuloman, te digo lo mismo que solía decirle a un antiguo conocido mío, cuando [casi] cada Viernes por la mañana venía contándome las excelencias de tal o cual tía que se había beneficiado la noche anterior del Jueves: "ya tío ya, es que pagando no vale, así cualquiera!" ::::::



Pues en este momento ni pagando hoyga 

Muldeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

Infiellllll, usas poner de entredicho a Mulder????????????
No se lo que te ha dicho en sus informes, pero dijo algo de que iba largo y que hoy subia (creo). Yo tengo fe. (mas bien esperanza porque a la 1.30 me piro y supongo que me quedaré comprado todoooooo el larrrrrga fin de semana.........
Si sale mal el lunes vendo todo y me voy a tpc.....


----------



## debianita (23 Abr 2010)

Carpatos:Según la cotización de su credit default, algunos bancos calculan que ahora mismo el riesgo de default de Grecia es del 42 %. Espeluznante. ¿Políticos dónde estaís? ¿Para que servís?

El hombre esta al borde de la depresion. Yo ya he armado unos buenos cortos, quiero sangre !!!


----------



## Interesado (23 Abr 2010)

Buenos días chicos.

Yo creo que aún queda un pelín de corrección. Lo digo porque ayer estuve analizado bastantes valores, y a casi todos les quedaba un poquito para llegar a los objetivos de bajada.

De todos modos, creo que hasta que no retomemos la MM50 no se deberíamos dar por finalizada la "corrección", sobretodo estando tan cerca del fibo del 50%.

Sea como fuere, me parece que al menos en el IBEX ya ha empezado el gran guano.


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Ultimamente los leoncios están moviendo mucho el árbol y luego nos salen por el lado contrario, creo que hoy sucederá algo similar, pero esto también demuestra lo súmamente débiles que estamos en Europa comparados con USA.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Infiellllll, usas poner de entredicho a Mulder????????????
> No se lo que te ha dicho en sus informes, pero dijo algo de que iba largo y que hoy subia (creo). Yo tengo fe. (mas bien esperanza porque a la 1.30 me piro y supongo que me quedaré comprado todoooooo el larrrrrga fin de semana.........
> Si sale mal el lunes vendo todo y me voy a tpc.....



Como osais acusar de hereje al supremo inquisidor, ¿acaso quereis acabar en la hoguera ? :no:

Mantengo firmes mis posiciones contra las tentaciones del diablo y los leones , solo es una prueba que el señor nos envia para probar nuestra fe, el mana bursatil caera sobre nosotros con generosidad antes del cierre de sesion


----------



## spheratu (23 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días chicos.
> 
> Yo creo que aún queda un pelín de corrección. Lo digo porque ayer estuve analizado bastantes valores, y a casi todos les quedaba un poquito para llegar a los objetivos de bajada.
> 
> ...



Es muy osado preguntar objetivos de "gran guano"? de que bajada estamos hablando?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pulverizados los 10,800 en los 10 primeros minutos de sesión. Esto pinta calentito....
> 
> decías de quedarte largo, Zuloman? Es que creo que hacía mucho aire y no te he escuchado bien



Hombre de poca fe, espera al final de sesion y veras el gran poder 

Mas barato te saldria pagarme unas exquisiteces que el dinero que vas a dejar de ganar por infiel


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Abr 2010)

Buenos días, hoy hemos tocado nuevo mínimo de los últimos 12 meses en el cruce €/$ 1.32025, la última vez que se vieron estos cruces fue el 30 de abril del año pasado...

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (23 Abr 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Es muy osado preguntar objetivos de "gran guano"? de que bajada estamos hablando?



Bueno, aquí sólo Mulder tiene bola de cristal, pero la idea inicial sería así.







Claro que si de verdad se monta un pollo tipo Grecia en España, podríamos ver bajadas mayores. Hay predicciones para todos los gustos (hasta la vuelta a los tresmiles).

De todos modos, yo pensaba que llegaríamos sobre los 11800 (teorema interesado-claca), pero para que pase eso tendríamos que parar de bajar y volver rápidamente a niveles anteriores (¿rescate Griego este fin de semana?).


----------



## pyn (23 Abr 2010)

La clave del ibex son los 10600, perderlos al final de una sesión será el comienzo del día del juicio final.


----------



## Deudor (23 Abr 2010)

Lo de grifols no lo entiendo, ya me salí de él, pero es que va a pique total.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pulverizados los 10,800 en los 10 primeros minutos de sesión. Esto pinta calentito....
> 
> decías de quedarte largo, Zuloman? Es que creo que hacía mucho aire y no te he escuchado bien



Pollastreeeee, pollastriiiinnnn ...... ¿ no oyes una voz ? te lo dijeee...... te lo dijeeeeee 

YALODECIAYO :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## spheratu (23 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Bueno, aquí sólo Mulder tiene bola de cristal, pero la idea inicial sería así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7780??? bah,los guanos no son lo que eran....


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

"Deudor" la causa de la bajada de grifols, la puedes encontrar en unas páginas atrás.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

Pollastre ¿ me voy afilando los dientes para esa comida o no me hiciste caso ? 

Si el diferencial entre santander y bbva llega a +1 % me cambio hoyga


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Abr 2010)

Rumores de que Grecia tiene a las 11h una cita para concretar urgentemente las ayudas. Los bancos griesgos se han disparado al alza un 6% y se llevan a las bolsas europeas al alza.

Corto en mini-ibex 10850, 11.000 en el contado más o menos... pongo SL 10845...


----------



## Deudor (23 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> "Deudor" la causa de la bajada de grifols, la puedes encontrar en unas páginas atrás.



Baxter ha estado en verde y sigue en verde desde ayer. Pensaba que hoy tocaba recuperar la mitad de lo que bajó ayer.
::


----------



## Taxidermista (23 Abr 2010)

Pregunta chorra: Quién está sujetando al franco suizo?


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2010)

Baxter, tiene diversificado el negocio.... en cambio GRIFOLS....


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre ¿ me voy afilando los dientes para esa comida o no me hiciste caso ?
> 
> Si el diferencial entre santander y bbva llega a +1 % me cambio hoyga



Yo de momento estoy fuera... cuando vea una buena oportunidad, le hinco el diente, pero de momento cautela :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo de momento estoy fuera... cuando vea una buena oportunidad, le hinco el diente, pero de momento cautela :fiufiu:



Se ha dado 2 veces contra el 11k contado, parece un buen sitio con SL ajustado... si lo pasa, cambiar a largos...

Saludos...

PD: A mi me han saltado el stop protege comisiones, y he vuelto a abrirlo en el mismo sitio...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Rumores de que Grecia tiene a las 11h una cita para concretar urgentemente las ayudas. Los bancos griesgos se han disparado al alza un 6% y se llevan a las bolsas europeas al alza.



La CNBC dice ahora que en dos horas Grecia va a solicitar ya la ayuda en firme, y no a las 11h como dicen otras fuentes


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

mi duda es..... será todo una maniobra para que nos pongamos largos (los que no esteis ya), y a media tarde hostión (con h y sin ella), se cagan todos se salen, para luego quedarse en la robasta comprados para el lunes?????????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo de momento estoy fuera... cuando vea una buena oportunidad, le hinco el diente, pero de momento cautela :fiufiu:



recuerda la voz...... antes de las 2.....antes de las 2 :no:


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se ha dado 2 veces contra el 11k contado, parece un buen sitio con SL ajustado... si lo pasa, cambiar a largos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: A mi me han saltado el stop protege comisiones, y he vuelto a abrirlo en el mismo sitio...



Lo veo y estoy de acuerdo... ahora sólo falta que vuelva a tocarlo de nuevo para entrar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> recuerda la voz...... antes de las 2.....antes de las 2 :no:



Por qué antes de las 2? crees entonces (o tu voz te ha dicho), que por la tarde esto se cae?????


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> recuerda la voz...... antes de las 2.....antes de las 2 :no:



Antes de las 2... ya me habré tomado un vino a tu salud ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo veo y estoy de acuerdo... ahora sólo falta que vuelva a tocarlo de nuevo para entrar.



lo acaba de pasar


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2010)

Dentro de GRIFOLS con 10k a 10.04€


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo acaba de pasar



y he perdido el uptrend por estar enganchado al foro ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Por qué antes de las 2? crees entonces (o tu voz te ha dicho), que por la tarde esto se cae?????



a las dos sube mas xd


----------



## Deudor (23 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de GRIFOLS con 10k a 10.04€




Voy a esperar un poco más, ya he perdido algo por la mañana.
Por debajo de los 10.


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2010)

Son para vender en el día... los 10.40€ como obj salida.


----------



## Claca (23 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La CNBC dice ahora que en dos horas Grecia va a solicitar ya la ayuda en firme, y no a las 11h como dicen otras fuentes



Yo siempre he dicho que las caídas de verdad empezaran cuando se concreten el rescate y parezca que se disipan los últimos nubarrones, dejando un tiempo prudencial para pillar gacelas.

La explicación al asunto se dará del siguiente modo: ahora que la atención se centra en otros paises los focos nos muestran un problema mucho más gordo y feo.

Por cierto, gracias por estar al pie del cañon ;-)

Y Mulder esta semana la está clavando... robar la bola de cristal a la bruja gitana compensó de sobras el maleficio


----------



## pyn (23 Abr 2010)

Para terminar de rematar la semana, le falta superar claramente los 2860 en el stoxx y dispararse hacia arríba, no olvides que hoy había preparado un máximo semanal. Yo no creo que se dé, pero la subida al menos parece que lleva buen ritmo, dependerá de cómo sigue el ascenso del s&p y de las noticias de Grecia a las 13:00.

Nos quedaremos pegaditos a la pantalla por si acaso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Abr 2010)

Yo llevo toda la mañana con orden de salida en 2.881


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

vendidas santander a 10,10 y compradas bbva a 10,69


----------



## aksarben (23 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Son para vender en el día... los 10.40€ como obj salida.



Para los gastos del finde


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Abr 2010)

Ya me han saltado 3 stops protege comisiones... y no habrá una cuarta, me tengo que ir... nos leemos el lunes...

Saludos y buen finde a tod@s!


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2010)

Las he vendido en 10.15€ ... me tengo que ir.... tienen el sistema en modo auto.


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

aysss... venga, sal ya del puto lateral, que me tengo que ir a la feria....

nai no naiii no naiiii no naiiiii ::


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Cuando se refiera a mi por mis titulos sepa que son marques del coto, conde de Gondomar y duque de la bolsa, para mas señas dos veces grande de Urbas
> 
> Veo que es ustec aficionado a la insana degluticion masiva de proteinas carnicas, cuando venga ustec a Madrid podra saciar sus carniceros gustos a escasos metros de mi oficina, pudiendo elegir para tal menester entre Casa Juan, Asador Donostiarra, el Chixtu etc etc.



Hoyga, Zuloman... una pregunta de cultura general: dicen/comentan que el Asador Donostiarra es más nombre que calidad (es decir, no es que esté malo, sino que no vale lo que cuesta).

Algo similar al Mesón Cándido, para que nos entendamos. 

¿Cúal es su "approach" al respecto?


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, Zuloman... una pregunta de cultura general: dicen/comentan que el Asador Donostiarra es más nombre que calidad (es decir, no es que esté malo, sino que no vale lo que cuesta).
> 
> Algo similar al Mesón Cándido, para que nos entendamos.
> 
> ¿Cúal es su "approach" al respecto?



Si con Cándido se refiere ud. al famoso mesón segoviano justo al aldo del acueducto, he de decir que a mi no me pareció caro ni mucho menos, comida excelente, vino excelente y servicio excelentísimo, me fui muy contento de allí pero algo rabioso por no tener un sitio donde hacer un buena siesta tras tamaña comilona que redondeara el evento


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si con Cándido se refiere ud. al famoso mesón segoviano justo al aldo del acueducto, he de decir que a mi no me pareció caro ni mucho menos, comida excelente, vino excelente y servicio excelentísimo, me fui muy contento de allí pero algo rabioso por no tener un sitio donde hacer un buena siesta tras tamaña comilona que redondeara el evento



¡Voto a tal! Yo he estado en ese mesón de pequeño, me llevaron mis padres.

Pero tengo entendido que hay un Cándido (mesón) en Madriz también, a ése concretamente me refería (durante bastante tiempo fue lugar de reunión para comidas de los jugadores del Real Madriz).

Se dice, se comenta, que a raíz de aquello, disparó los precios por encima de su calidad (que no es ni mucho menos mala), pero vamos, que "se le fué la olla".


----------



## pyn (23 Abr 2010)

Antes del tema de Grecia. Una encuesta rápida, vais largos o cortos, no hace falta decir la carga ni punto de entrada de ni nada, es para saber el sentimiento gacelístico:

pyn: largo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

largoooooooooo


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

Largo también.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2010)

No comparto la apreciación de Mulder en el sentido de que entre Cándido Segovia y Asador Donostiarra, me quedo con el Asador, pero considero que no es tan bueno como otros muchos asadores tanto en madrid como en el norte de ejpain.
edito: lo que quería decir, es que Cándido si me parece que el nombre se le ha subido.... y tambien que el asador aunque me gusta y no lo considero demasiado caro, creo que hay otros lugares donde se come mejor en madrid calidad-precio.


----------



## Taxidermista (23 Abr 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Pregunta chorra: Quién está sujetando al franco suizo?



Ya sé que es mucho pedir pero, podría contestar alguien la pregunta, por favor?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2010)

Hoy va largo hasta Tonuel


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

Yo voy corto, pero con poca carga de minis. No me fío.


----------



## pyn (23 Abr 2010)

Me falta saber la opinión de Hanibbal Lecter para confirmar mis dudas!!!


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Ya sé que es mucho pedir pero, podría contestar alguien la pregunta, por favor?



Si nadie contesta es porque nadie lo sabe, simplemente eso. Yo tampoco lo sé.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, Zuloman... una pregunta de cultura general: dicen/comentan que el Asador Donostiarra es más nombre que calidad (es decir, no es que esté malo, sino que no vale lo que cuesta).
> 
> Algo similar al Mesón Cándido, para que nos entendamos.
> 
> ¿Cúal es su "approach" al respecto?



Pues yo suelo ir mas a casa juan, entre otras cosas por que esta a 50 metros de mi oficina y el asador a 400  , si que puede ser que el asador tenga un plus por la fama y por eso de que van los jugadores del real madrid etc



pollastre dijo:


> Yo voy corto, pero con poca carga de minis. No me fío.



¿ cortoooo?????? te veo copiando 100 veces  , no me pondre corto cuando diga zuloman que va a subir 

Mira que desafiar a la mulder machine, vamos que no tiene nombre lo de ustec


----------



## Interesado (23 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Antes del tema de Grecia. Una encuesta rápida, vais largos o cortos, no hace falta decir la carga ni punto de entrada de ni nada, es para saber el sentimiento gacelístico:
> 
> pyn: largo.



Largo con trailing stop ceñido.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Abr 2010)

Largo, como siempre.


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues yo suelo ir mas a casa juan, entre otras cosas por que esta a 50 metros de mi oficina y el asador a 400  , si que puede ser que el asador tenga un plus por la fama y por eso de que van los jugadores del real madrid etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, mis 20 punticos desde 11,000 ya me he sacado... ahora, cierro y a por el vino, que del cielo vino ::::::


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Abr 2010)

Largo pillado... necesito que el Lunes sea bueno xD

Ando en Iberia, la veo creciendo muy fuerte... El nuevo presidente es una mina de oro, hasta los pilotos proponen bajarse el sueldo para que no los pasen a una nueva low cost.


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

uyyyy esos largos zuloman... que creo que vas a pasar de comer cochinillo asado, a sopitas de ajo ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

vendido bbva a 10,685 y comprado santander a 10,05 , me lo estoy pasando en grande con los bancos


----------



## Mendrugo (23 Abr 2010)

La situación ahora es complicada :Yo esperaria la semana entrante para decidir la estrategia.

La paciencia del pescador casi siempre es recompensada 

Yo personalmente he cerrado todo y estoy en liquidez ehhh


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> uyyyy esos largos zuloman... que creo que vas a pasar de comer cochinillo asado, a sopitas de ajo ::::



los yankis no lo permitiran 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2010)

Hola
¿Era aqui donde reparten las plusvalias?


----------



## donpepito (23 Abr 2010)

Welcome back!!!

HL... te queda algo del Nasdaq en el portfolio?


----------



## kokaine (23 Abr 2010)

Yo me puse largo ayer a ultima hora, y por ahora no me quejo aunque llevo unos dias de perdidas considerables.

Pienso aguantar los largos mientras no vea un SAN a 9.6.

Porque ahora que se activa la ayuda a grecia o sube esto de verdad (a su ritmo) y buscamos los máximos mulderianos en el próximo mes ó seria hora de ir pensando en abrir cortos de largo plazo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> HL... te queda algo del Nasdaq en el portfolio?



No tengo nada de nada,solte las onty que tenia el dia que se me cruzaron los cables y vendi todo... luego se despeñaron.
Quiero comprar algo que este barato y meter pasta fuerte.
Estoy siguiendo a sos.


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que van a mover el árbol esta tarde de nuevo para despistarnos tremendamente, el entorno técnico ahora es totalmente confuso y además la confusión parece premeditada.

Vamos a ver que nos depara la tarde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

No se acaba de decidir el ibex a subir con la fuerza que me gustaria 

Me tengo que ir y no se si vender ahora con plusvalias ridiculas de 10 pipos o si aguantar a riesgo de no llegar antes de la hora del cierre.


Hablame señor :bla: :bla: :bla:


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No tengo nada de nada,solte las onty que tenia el dia que se me cruzaron los cables y vendi todo... luego se despeñaron.
> Quiero comprar algo que este barato y meter pasta fuerte.
> Estoy siguiendo a sos.



Ese HL!! rebienvenido al club del gacelerío


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

S&P cerrando gap y a las 16 datos, ahora viene lo bueno...o lo malo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ese HL!! rebienvenido al club del gacelerío



Colchon11 jajajajaja ahora cobras por los informes???? jajajajaja tengo que ponerme al dia en el hilo,o que alguien me ponga un resumen :baba:


----------



## kemao2 (23 Abr 2010)

EL prox martes España publica sus datos de deficit publico, un previsible mal dato (mas deficit publico del previsto o mas deficit respecto a 2009, lo cual es casi seguro) volverá a llevar el diferencial de la deuda por encima de los 100 puntos y generar muchos nervios en la bolsa y atraerá la atención de los especuladores contra España. Creo que el martes volverá el pánico y los nervios y esto no tiene mucho potencial de subida.


Creo que este dato es muy importante, puede cada vez habrá menos correlación entre el IBEX y el resto de indices internacionales , tal y como le ha pasado a Grecia durante su agonía.


Esta muy mal autocitarse  pero los cortos de hoy eran claros y las nubes de tormenta se divisaban desde hace días.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2010)

Bueno,para ir quitandome el oxido me pongo corto con un contratillo en el E-mini en 1204


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Colchon11 jajajajaja ahora cobras por los informes???? jajajajaja tengo que ponerme al dia en el hilo,o que alguien me ponga un resumen :baba:



La verdad es que esta cuenta iba dedicada en un principio a spam (de ahí el nombre), pero como tenía que ponerla en una web pública decidí usarla también para llevar el negocio 

Lo cierto es que mucho spam tampoco me llega.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que esta cuenta iba dedicada en un principio a spam (de ahí el nombre), pero como tenía que ponerla en una web pública decidí usarla también para llevar el negocio
> 
> Lo cierto es que mucho spam tampoco me llega.



Vaya tela,radar market tambien creo que cobra por "ver" las entradas y salidas ::

Cuando veas que viene guano del bueno me avisas que te compro uno,mientras no toco un largo ni con un palo :vomito:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2010)

Cortos a la parrilla, muy crujientes


----------



## Deudor (23 Abr 2010)

Me voy al casino.
Paso de riesgos.
Vaya mercado...


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

El S&P ha tocado máximos anuales y el Stoxx está pensando si supera su máximo diario o no en función de lo que hagan los gringos, es decir, que estamos perrofláuticos como de costumbre.


----------



## kokaine (23 Abr 2010)

Que bajada mas rara antes del cierre.

Ha sonado a algo del tipo "amigos que vais cortos, no cerrar posiciones que esto va para abajo".

Yo sigo Largo porque me parece que ahora van a tirar hacia arriba.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

me las prometia muy felices esta semana y al final lo comido por lo servido quizas con minibeneficios:vomito:

Me tiro de los pelos por que lo hice fatal hoyga


----------



## kokaine (23 Abr 2010)

¿Vosotros jugáis todo vuestro dinero en bolsa?. ¿Utilizáis una parte para ver si ganáis algo o porque estáis aquí?.

Yo personalmente uso una parte, (con el apalacanmientos que dan los CFD's) , para ir aprendiendo, y a veces gano , otras pierdo, en lo que va de año estaría en perdidas (no muchas) pero mi razón principal es por si de verdad se produce un Guano (el cual con una situación economica mejorando) nos indicaría la famosa salida en W de la crisis. Y YO quiero estar ahí, en esa pata de la W, para meter dinero de verdad, y aguantarlo el tiempo necesario para que me de beneficios de verdad y no unos miles euros arriba o abajo.....

No se si mis objetivos son realistas o no, me gustaría que me dierais vuestra opinión y así tener otros puntos de vista.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Abr 2010)

Uno que se va de Sant Jordi a Les Rambles.

Buen finde!


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido muy bajo y el saldo ha quedado positivo.

- Han vendido hasta las 10.
- A partir de ahí han comprado durante el resto del día, pero con algunos momentos de venta de relativa importancia.
- En subasta han comprado.

Parece que esperan gap al alza para el lunes, el volumen tan bajo y las compras demuestran que no están para nada bajistas, aunque las compras han sido más discretas que las ventas, han hecho muchas más compras que ventas y por eso el saldo al final ha sido positivo.


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA SOBRE EL NASDAQ 100

Periodo de 23-04-2010 a 29-04-2010



```
OC: +0.81% AAPL VV: +4.50%      +18.71 años             CC: +0.29% GG: +0.18% HL: +3.37%        D: +317.52%
OC: +5.45% ADBE VV: +36.51%     +17.28 años             CC: +0.79% GG: +0.01% HL: +4.39%        D: +91.58%
OC: +0.08% ADP VV: +12.59%      +20.14 años             CC: -0.02% GG: -0.04% HL: +2.11%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.03% ADSK VV: +17.11%     +18.0 años              CC:  0.00% GG:  0.00% HL: +3.52%        D: +36203.07%
OC: +1.61% ALTR VV: +20.59%     +16.57 años             CC: +0.08% GG: -0.13% HL: +4.29%        D: +1151.73%
OC: -1.03% AMAT VV: +23.60%     +18.71 años             CC: -0.09% GG: +0.04% HL: +4.12%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.01% AMGN VV: +10.17%     +18.42 años             CC: +0.39% GG: +0.24% HL: +3.26%        D: +163.71%
OC: +5.08% AMZN VV: +34.90%     +9.57 años              CC: +1.37% GG: +0.61% HL: +5.19%        D: +44.24%
OC: +1.44% APOL VV: +16.60%     +11.71 años             CC: +0.32% GG: +0.12% HL: +3.39%        D: +149.23%
OC: -2.23% ATVI VV: +51.49%     +11.85 años             CC: -0.27% GG: +0.05% HL: +3.75%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.30% BBBY VV: +19.32%     +13.0 años              CC: +0.26% GG: +0.07% HL: +3.33%        D: +237.18%
OC: -1.09% BIDU VV: +22.79%     +3.85 años              CC: +1.01% GG: +1.20% HL: +3.22%        D: +3.74%
OC: -1.04% BIIB VV: +34.47%     +13.71 años             CC: -0.08% GG: +0.08% HL: +4.82%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.01% BMC VV: +100.66%     +15.14 años             CC: -0.03% GG: -0.01% HL: +4.35%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.29% BRCM VV: +1.76%      +9.57 años              CC: +0.23% GG: +0.19% HL: +5.76%        D: +193.23%
OC: +1.98% CA VV: +11.87%       +18.42 años             CC: +0.29% GG: +0.01% HL: +3.14%        D: +261.11%
OC: +0.27% CELG VV: +20.61%     +15.14 años             CC: -0.09% GG: -0.08% HL: +5.76%        D:  0.0%
OC: -2.70% CEPH VV: +51.16%     +14.0 años              CC: +0.01% GG: +0.40% HL: +4.69%        D: +6538.41%
OC: +1.64% CERN VV: +150.10%    +15.0 años              CC: +0.49% GG: +0.27% HL: +4.46%        D: +102.99%
OC: -1.59% CHKP VV: +18.35%     +10.28 años             CC: -0.48% GG: -0.24% HL: +5.11%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.08% CHRW VV: +29.19%     +9.57 años              CC: +0.28% GG: +0.27% HL: +2.88%        D: +106.68%
OC: +0.61% CMCSA VV: +25.33%    +15.85 años             CC: +0.14% GG: +0.06% HL: +3.05%        D: +387.85%
OC: -1.24% COST VV: +18.58%     +17.28 años             CC: -0.33% GG: -0.15% HL: +2.74%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.23% CSCO VV: +39.05%     +15.14 años             CC: -0.12% GG: -0.08% HL: +3.60%        D:  0.0%
OC: -1.45% CTAS VV: +13.30%     +15.14 años             CC: -0.16% GG: +0.05% HL: +2.79%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.34% CTSH VV: +4.12%      +8.85 años              CC: -0.32% GG: -0.25% HL: +4.12%        D:  0.0%
OC: +2.75% CTXS VV: +4.81%      +11.0 años              CC: +0.73% GG: +0.33% HL: +5.34%        D: +82.56%
OC: +0.17% DELL VV: +16.46%     +15.85 años             CC: +0.08% GG: +0.05% HL: +3.56%        D: +887.61%
OC: +1.80% DISH VV: +65.90%     +11.0 años              CC: -0.02% GG: -0.23% HL: +4.30%        D:  0.0%
OC: -1.26% DTV VV: +10.95%      +5.28 años              CC: -0.22% GG: -0.04% HL: +1.65%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.89% EBAY VV: +5.67%      +8.85 años              CC: +0.55% GG: +0.29% HL: +4.45%        D: +96.65%
OC: -0.75% ERTS VV: +21.52%     +15.14 años             CC:  0.00% GG: +0.10% HL: +4.62%        D:  0.0%
OC: +3.05% ESRX VV: +125.03%    +13.0 años              CC: +0.33% GG: -0.09% HL: +4.04%        D: +133.60%
OC: -4.11% EXPD VV: +138.11%    +15.0 años              CC: -0.28% GG: +0.30% HL: +3.14%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.50% EXPE VV: +3.85%      +3.85 años              CC: -0.23% GG: -0.30% HL: +2.52%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.40% FAST VV: +21.10%     +15.14 años             CC: +0.18% GG:  0.00% HL: +3.10%        D: +325.67%
OC: +2.84% FISV VV: +26.66%     +15.14 años             CC: +0.37% GG: -0.03% HL: +3.02%        D: +212.14%
OC: +2.43% FLEX VV: +20.34%     +12.28 años             CC: +0.09% GG: -0.24% HL: +4.66%        D: +967.06%
OC: +2.19% FLIR VV: +108.16%    +12.28 años             CC: +0.42% GG: +0.10% HL: +5.01%        D: +144.17%
OC: +0.67% FSLR VV: +4.53%      +3.14 años              CC: +0.29% GG: +0.21% HL: +3.15%        D: +3.53%
OC: +2.43% FWLT VV: +26.72%     +20.14 años             CC: +0.41% GG: +0.05% HL: +4.21%        D: +172.01%
OC: +1.49% GENZ VV: +24.08%     +15.14 años             CC: +0.51% GG: +0.30% HL: +3.86%        D: +196.45%
OC: -1.02% GILD VV: +79.87%     +13.71 años             CC: +0.23% GG: +0.39% HL: +4.77%        D: +303.39%
OC: -0.87% GOOG VV: -7.75%      +4.57 años              CC: +0.20% GG: +0.33% HL: +1.80%        D: +39.11%
OC: +1.82% GRMN VV: +44.42%     +7.42 años              CC: -0.08% GG: -0.35% HL: +3.09%        D:  0.0%
OC: +4.42% HOLX VV: +38.80%     +15.14 años             CC: +0.47% GG: -0.12% HL: +4.73%        D: +241.80%
OC: +0.68% HSIC VV: +42.83%     +11.0 años              CC: +0.19% GG: +0.10% HL: +3.19%        D: +189.80%
OC: +0.97% ILMN VV: +30.94%     +7.42 años              CC: -0.27% GG: -0.40% HL: +4.93%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.09% INFY VV: +29.65%     +8.85 años              CC: -0.08% GG: -0.05% HL: +3.93%        D:  0.0%
OC: +2.69% INTC VV: +26.45%     +17.28 años             CC: +0.27% GG: -0.10% HL: +3.17%        D: +249.14%
OC: +0.86% INTU VV: +26.30%     +13.0 años              CC: +0.08% GG: -0.04% HL: +4.78%        D: +674.31%
OC: +3.30% ISRG VV: +41.46%     +7.42 años              CC: +0.83% GG: +0.32% HL: +5.46%        D: +31.39%
OC: +0.49% JBHT VV: +26.79%     +15.14 años             CC:  0.00% GG: -0.06% HL: +3.04%        D: +25445.54%
OC: -2.32% JOYG VV: +15.74%     +6.71 años              CC: -0.14% GG: +0.18% HL: +3.18%        D:  0.0%
OC: +2.08% KLAC VV: +47.84%     +15.14 años             CC: +0.10% GG: -0.17% HL: +4.51%        D: +780.88%
OC: +3.86% LIFE VV: +24.59%     +8.85 años              CC: +0.84% GG: +0.30% HL: +4.04%        D: +36.49%
OC: +1.39% LINTA VV: +4.92%     +3.14 años              CC: -0.40% GG: -0.60% HL: +3.16%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.39% LLTC VV: +27.83%     +15.14 años             CC: +0.13% GG: -0.06% HL: +3.90%        D: +562.21%
OC: +1.13% LOGI VV: +203.14%    +10.0 años              CC: +0.63% GG: +0.48% HL: +2.60%        D: +42.65%
OC: +2.50% LRCX VV: +15.97%     +15.14 años             CC: +0.31% GG: -0.03% HL: +4.64%        D: +294.40%
OC: -0.27% MAT VV: +13.42%      +20.85 años             CC: -0.23% GG: -0.18% HL: +2.78%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.98% MCHP VV: +24.74%     +13.0 años              CC: +0.70% GG: +0.40% HL: +5.30%        D: +101.98%
OC: -1.57% MICC VV: +220.75%    +15.0 años              CC: -0.08% GG: +0.14% HL: +4.45%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.54% MRVL VV: +9.46%      +7.42 años              CC: -0.33% GG: -0.25% HL: +4.21%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.26% MSFT VV: +33.61%     +18.0 años              CC: +0.05% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.92%        D: +1065.24%
OC: -0.10% MXIM VV: +10.91%     +15.0 años              CC:  0.00% GG: +0.01% HL: +4.29%        D: +18693.81%
OC: +1.81% MYL VV: +29.69%      +16.57 años             CC: +0.28% GG: +0.02% HL: +3.02%        D: +205.97%
OC: +3.83% NIHD VV: +23.95%     +6.0 años               CC: +0.97% GG: +0.42% HL: +3.32%        D: +15.29%
OC: +2.67% NTAP VV: +2.66%      +11.0 años              CC: +0.41% GG: +0.02% HL: +5.80%        D: +139.09%
OC: -2.60% NVDA VV: +8.58%      +8.85 años              CC: -0.29% GG: +0.10% HL: +5.08%        D:  0.0%
OC: +0.37% NWSA VV: +15.69%     +11.0 años              CC: -0.06% GG: -0.11% HL: +2.11%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.47% ORCL VV: +16.96%     +16.57 años             CC: +0.04% GG: +0.11% HL: +3.76%        D: +1597.47%
OC: +4.46% ORLY VV: +90.27%     +12.85 años             CC: +0.58% GG: -0.04% HL: +3.47%        D: +68.08%
OC: -1.21% PAYX VV: +35.14%     +15.14 años             CC: -0.16% GG:  0.00% HL: +3.10%        D:  0.0%
OC: +2.64% PCAR VV: +37.35%     +17.28 años             CC: +0.38% GG: +0.01% HL: +3.23%        D: +183.26%
OC: +3.23% PCLN VV: +16.19%     +8.85 años              CC: +1.00% GG: +0.49% HL: +5.59%        D: +48.20%
OC: -0.09% PDCO VV: +65.26%     +13.0 años              CC: -0.12% GG: -0.10% HL: +2.61%        D:  0.0%
OC: -2.38% QCOM VV: +18.42%     +13.71 años             CC: -0.17% GG: +0.17% HL: +4.55%        D:  0.0%
OC: -2.04% QGEN VV: +31.76%     +10.28 años             CC: +0.10% GG: +0.40% HL: +2.75%        D: +547.58%
OC: -2.55% RIMM VV: +9.02%      +8.85 años              CC: -0.16% GG: +0.19% HL: +5.16%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.12% ROST VV: +22.42%     +17.28 años             CC: -0.07% GG: -0.05% HL: +3.03%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.62% SBUX VV: +36.79%     +13.0 años              CC: -0.03% GG: -0.28% HL: +3.92%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.81% SHLD VV: -1.09%      +5.28 años              CC: +0.10% GG: -0.15% HL: +2.83%        D: +328.37%
OC: +0.84% SIAL VV: +33.10%     +15.14 años             CC: +0.28% GG: +0.16% HL: +3.09%        D: +192.47%
OC: -1.53% SNDK VV: +5.20%      +11.0 años              CC: -0.38% GG: -0.16% HL: +4.71%        D:  0.0%
OC: -1.16% SPLS VV: +11.46%     +15.14 años             CC: -0.19% GG: -0.02% HL: +3.71%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.57% SRCL VV: +22.06%     +10.14 años             CC: +0.12% GG: +0.22% HL: +3.30%        D: +246.65%
OC: -0.51% STX VV: +3.53%       +6.0 años               CC: -0.25% GG: -0.18% HL: +3.17%        D:  0.0%
OC: +1.77% SYMC VV: +30.72%     +15.14 años             CC: +0.48% GG: +0.24% HL: +4.80%        D: +184.81%
OC: -2.16% TEVA VV: +14.15%     +14.85 años             CC: -0.24% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.59%        D:  0.0%
OC: +2.64% URBN VV: +135.07%    +12.0 años              CC: +0.30% GG: -0.07% HL: +3.88%        D: +209.26%
OC: +3.77% VMED VV: +4.25%      +4.57 años              CC: +0.24% GG: -0.27% HL: +2.92%        D: +30.99%
OC: +0.08% VOD VV: +15.74%      +15.85 años             CC: +0.04% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.72%        D: +898.75%
OC: -4.74% VRSN VV: +22.59%     +9.57 años              CC: -1.15% GG: -0.56% HL: +6.43%        D:  0.0%
OC: -1.20% VRTX VV: +81.85%     +13.71 años             CC: -0.33% GG: -0.14% HL: +5.96%        D:  0.0%
OC: -0.41% WCRX VV: +22.01%     +3.14 años              CC: -0.17% GG: -0.10% HL: +2.04%        D:  0.0%
OC: +7.00% WYNN VV: +11.65%     +6.0 años               CC: +0.97% GG: -0.02% HL: +4.24%        D: +12.48%
OC: +1.45% XLNX VV: +7.40%      +14.42 años             CC: +0.01% GG: -0.19% HL: +4.58%        D: +3782.55%
OC: +5.58% XRAY VV: +44.80%     +14.0 años              CC: +0.52% GG: -0.26% HL: +2.81%        D: +110.05%
OC: -0.59% YHOO VV: +0.76%      +11.0 años              CC: +0.13% GG: +0.21% HL: +4.31%        D: +481.07%
```

Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios

Nota: Esto no es una predicción, solo una estadística, que se cumpla o no depende del momentum de cada valor o índice.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Abr 2010)

Bueno por fin me he decidido y me he pasado por renta 4 a firmar los contratos para poder operar con futuros :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

De momento solo les he transferido 5000 lereles para empezar a jugar con 3 miniibex a ver si no me pelan a las primeras de cambio 8:


Si no he entendido mal por cada punto que se mueva el ibex a mi favor me gano 1 lerele y si es en contra lo pierdo ¿ no? osea que si sube un 1 % y tengo 3 miniibex y voy largo me abrocho unos 300 lereles mas o menos .

Me piden un 35 % de garantia adicional . Esa garantia es liquida justo al cerrar la posicion entiendo ¿ no?

Alguna cosa mas que deba saber, ademas de las mismas de cuando son acciones ( stop loss, etc etc ) . 

Me dicen que para poder trnsferir la pasta a otro banco deben pasar 3 dias desde que cierras la posicion !!! que miedo me da eso por mi ludopatia!!! ::::

AVISARME DEL GRAN WANO con unos dias para transferir todo eh

Pollastre ¿que te dice tu gapmachine para el lunes ?


----------



## Mulder (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno por fin me he decidido y me he pasado por renta 4 a firmar los contratos para poder operar con futuros :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> De momento solo les he transferido 5000 lereles para empezar a jugar con 3 miniibex a ver si no me pelan a las primeras de cambio 8:



Enhorabuena! al fin vas a meterte en el complicado mundo de los futuros, que San Apapusio bendito te ampare 

Aunque en mi modesta opinión R4 es caro.




zuloman dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal por cada punto que se mueva el ibex a mi favor me gano 1 lerele y si es en contra lo pierdo ¿ no? osea que si sube un 1 % y tengo 3 miniibex y voy largo me abrocho unos 300 lereles mas o menos .
> 
> Me piden un 35 % de garantia adicional . Esa garantia es liquida justo al cerrar la posicion entiendo ¿ no?
> 
> Alguna cosa mas que deba saber, ademas de las mismas de cuando son acciones ( stop loss, etc etc ) .



Por cada punto en mini-ibex es 1 euro de pérdida o beneficio, en el Ibex grande son 10, pero con ese dinero no te da para garantías, en el Stoxx si que te daría y son 10 euros también por punto.

Cuando cierras la posición se liquida todo y tu dinero pasa a estar disponible automáticamente. Una cosa que debes saber es que la liquidación de beneficios o pérdidas es diaria, es decir, aunque no cierres la posición tu saldo se actualiza con lo perdido/ganado, no es como en acciones que se liquida todo al cierre.

Ten en cuenta que si pierdes y en la liquidación diaria no cubres las garantías el broker cierra tu posición automáticamente, ganes o pierdas y esté donde esté, en mi broker se opera con un 5% de garantías intradía que se convierte en un 10% justo media hora antes de que cierre el mercado donde estoy. Con CFD's lo mismo, en R4 creo que piden más garantías para todo y eso hará que no puedas abrir tantas posiciones a la vez.





zuloman dijo:


> Me dicen que para poder trnsferir la pasta a otro banco deben pasar 3 dias desde que cierras la posicion !!! que miedo me da eso por mi ludopatia!!! ::::
> 
> AVISARME DEL GRAN WANO con unos dias para transferir todo eh



Probablemente cuando des la orden de transferir el dinero, o un rato después, estará bloqueado y ya no podrás usarlo para abrir posiciones. Así que puedes estar tranquilo por tu ludopatía 

PD: El S&P haciendo máximos anuales, estamos verdaderamente pepones, el Stoxx sigue con su pose perrofláutica rozando máximos del día.


----------



## credulo (23 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> ¿Vosotros jugáis todo vuestro dinero en bolsa?. ¿Utilizáis una parte para ver si ganáis algo o porque estáis aquí?.
> 
> Yo personalmente uso una parte, (con el apalacanmientos que dan los CFD's) , para ir aprendiendo, y a veces gano , otras pierdo, en lo que va de año estaría en perdidas (no muchas) pero mi razón principal es por si de verdad se produce un Guano (el cual con una situación economica mejorando) nos indicaría la famosa salida en W de la crisis. Y YO quiero estar ahí, en esa pata de la W, para meter dinero de verdad, y aguantarlo el tiempo necesario para que me de beneficios de verdad y no unos miles euros arriba o abajo.....
> 
> No se si mis objetivos son realistas o no, me gustaría que me dierais vuestra opinión y así tener otros puntos de vista.



Yo no recomendaría a nadie meter todo el dinero en bolsa. Pero allá cada uno con sus evaluaciones de riesgo. De todas formas, si estás empezando, no metas porcentajes importantes hasta que hayas hecho tres cagadas grandes 

De momento estoy fuera. Paso por aquí para aprender.


----------



## pollastre (23 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre ¿que te dice tu gapmachine para el lunes ?



Pues ahora que lo pienso nunca la he usado para pasar de un Viernes a un Lunes... así que vete a saber si hacerle caso o no.

Total, que ahora mismo, mi indicador susurrante está susurrando acerca de un gap al alza bastante majete para el Lunes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Abr 2010)

Cerrando largos en SAN y BBVA. Tonuel, el Botas pregunta si has hecho los sellos nuevos ::

De Cárpatos:

Lo que está causando mucha expectación entre las manos fuertes, es la violenta subida de los credit default swaps de los dos grandes bancos españoles, BBVA y Santander, que están causando una divergencia con las cotizaciones.

Ya lo comentábamos ayer en la web, y hoy lo comentan en Bloomberg, vean esta cita:

A surge in the cost of insuring

debt of Banco Santander SA and Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria 
SA against default may indicate shares of Spain’s two largest 
banks are set to drop further.

The contracts reached their highest level since March 2009 yesterday on 
concern European countries including Spain may struggle to 
finance their widening deficits, hurting the economic recovery. 
“It’s a pretty clear downward signal if you think stocks 
will chase the credit-default swaps,” said Joseph Dickerson, an 
analyst at Execution Noble Ltd. in London who recommends selling 
Santander and BBVA shares. “The equity market is going to keep 
pricing in this mismatch.” 

Un asunto a vigilar por tanto.


----------



## Zetaperro (23 Abr 2010)

Les van a atizar lo que no esta en los escritos y me alegro


----------



## pollastre (24 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> ¿Vosotros jugáis todo vuestro dinero en bolsa?. ¿Utilizáis una parte para ver si ganáis algo o porque estáis aquí?.
> 
> Yo personalmente uso una parte, (con el apalacanmientos que dan los CFD's) , para ir aprendiendo, y a veces gano , otras pierdo, en lo que va de año estaría en perdidas (no muchas) pero mi razón principal es por si de verdad se produce un Guano (el cual con una situación economica mejorando) nos indicaría la famosa salida en W de la crisis. Y YO quiero estar ahí, en esa pata de la W, para meter dinero de verdad, y aguantarlo el tiempo necesario para que me de beneficios de verdad y no unos miles euros arriba o abajo.....
> 
> No se si mis objetivos son realistas o no, me gustaría que me dierais vuestra opinión y así tener otros puntos de vista.



A ver, varias cosas...

en la bolsa únicamente debes invertir aquel dinero que puedas permitirte perder sin mayor drama. Por lo tanto, poner "todo tu dinero" en bolsa es un suicidio financiero sin red de seguridad. Sería una locura, impensable.

Por otra parte, yo no concibo el mercado para otra cosa que no sea el darme un sueldo mensual. El daytrading es muy exigente, y yo desde luego no me dejo los goterones de sudor para ganar un día 1000 euros, luego perder 1200, despues ganar 350 más... y acabar el año en break even (o perdiendo, aún me lo apañas peor). 

Para eso me dedico a la lectura, que es más barato, más edificante y menos arriesgado... total, para llegar al final al mismo resultado (perder unos pocos euros) al menos los invierto en tener una buena biblioteca.

Yo lo tengo muy claro. Si el mercado, con la exigencia técnica y mental que me reclama todos los días, no puede mantenerme mensualmente, es decir, si no soy capaz de mantener una regularidad en las ganancias con mi método, entonces lo dejo y me salgo. 

Pues anda que no hay cosas mejores que hacer que estar delante de la pantallita, si ésta finalmente no te va a dar de comer :


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Abr 2010)

Buenos días ^__^

Os copio un análisis que he encontrado de Iberia:

Hay que estar posicionados en Iberia.
Ya comenté a principios de año que era uno de los valores favoritos para el 2.010, y poco a poco lo va demostrando. Si nos fijamos en esta última parte la vela acompañada de volumen del 19 de abril nos marca donde tenemos el soporte y nos confía una buena oportunidad de entrada con objetivo la parte alta del canal marrón (aprox. 2,80 euros).
Koncorde nos muestra como las manos fuertes han aprovechado la situación para comprar a buen precio, lo que presagia subidas en cuanto el valor se reordene al alza. RSI avanzado apoya esta posibilidad pues tenemos señal de compra e inicio de momento alcista.





La bolsa por Carlos Maria: Hay que estar posicionados en Iberia.

Fijaros en la fuerte acumulación de las manos fuertes... para finales de este año la veo en 3.5€. 
Aparte de que tienen una pequeña huelga a finales de mes , posibles volcanes... y catástrofes de lo más variopinto, ¿alguna cosa a destacar?

Un saludo y pasad buen fin de semana


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Abr 2010)

Buenas,

Ya he vuelto de vacaciones. Tuvimos problemas el sábado pasado para salir por el tema de las malditas cenizas volcánicas (cerraron el aeropuerto de Bilbao, nos tuvieron esperando, lo volvieron a abrir solo para que saliera nuestro vuelo, y lo volvieron a cerrar), pero bueno, al final pudimos ir. Lanzarote estaba lleno de guiris europeos que no podían volver a sus países. Que cosas pasan...

En fin, ya estoy por aquí, poniendome al día porque veo que ha sido una semana movidita. De momento, mañana con cautela, a ver que pasa. Por lo que veo, apostáis por gap al alza...


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Ya he vuelto de vacaciones. Tuvimos problemas el sábado pasado para salir por el tema de las malditas cenizas volcánicas (cerraron el aeropuerto de Bilbao, nos tuvieron esperando, lo volvieron a abrir solo para que saliera nuestro vuelo, y lo volvieron a cerrar), pero bueno, al final pudimos ir. Lanzarote estaba lleno de guiris europeos que no podían volver a sus países. Que cosas pasan...
> 
> En fin, ya estoy por aquí, poniendome al día porque veo que ha sido una semana movidita. De momento, mañana con cautela, a ver que pasa. Por lo que veo, apostáis por gap al alza...



WB! Voy en septiembre a Lanzarote a sacarme el Advanced Open Water y el Nitrox. Me tienes que recomendar playas/restaurantes


----------



## pollastre (25 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ... Tuvimos problemas el sábado pasado para salir por el tema de las malditas cenizas volcánicas (cerraron el aeropuerto de Bilbao....




Yo pensaba que los de Bilbao volaban cuando les salía de los cojones, con cenizas y todo. :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Abr 2010)

estos de bilbao ya no son lo que eran.......


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Abr 2010)

La señora es alavesa no vizcaina. No es lo mismo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La señora es alavesa no vizcaina. No es lo mismo



Yo tambien soy de Bilbao aunque naci en Vigo y vivo en Madrid, pero como todo el mundo sabe los de bilbao nacemos donde nos sale de los cojones


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo pensaba que los de Bilbao volaban cuando les salía de los cojones, con cenizas y todo. :XX:



Claro, pollastre... y es que el avión SALIÓ.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> WB! Voy en septiembre a Lanzarote a sacarme el Advanced Open Water y el Nitrox. Me tienes que recomendar playas/restaurantes



Buf, restaurantes no te puedo decir, porque desayunabamos y cenabamos en el hotel, y comiamos cualquier cosa (algo de fruta, un sandwich), pero vamos, hay como tres millones de restaurantes en la isla.

Playas, a mi me gustaron las del sur, hay una zona que es un parque natural (los Ajaches), donde está la playa de Papagayo y la caleta del Congrio (hay más pero yo estuve en esas dos y me gustaron), hay que entrar con el coche por un camino sin asfaltar, y pagar un "peaje" de 3 euros por entrar (porque es un parque natural), pero se está bastante tranquilo. Pero vamos, que playas hay un montón, tienes para elegir.

Y bueno, hay muchos pueblitos con encanto (Teguise por ejemplo) y muchos sitios para visitar: el Timanfaya, los Jameos del Agua, la casa de Cesar Manrique...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

si la transferencia que hice el viernes a r4 esta efectiva a lo mejor estreno hoy mis cortos hoygan , me van a crujir vivoooooo :


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si la transferencia que hice el viernes a r4 esta efectiva a lo mejor estreno hoy mis cortos hoygan , me van a crujir vivoooooo :



Por dónde empezará Ustec? Tal vez se anime con unos CFDs para empezar con buen pie?


----------



## pyn (26 Abr 2010)

Buenos días a tod@s, espero que vengan con las pilas cargadas después de este fin de semana, en lo que a mi respecta, vengo morenito después de lucir palmito sabado y domingo en las playas de la costa dorada.

El stoxxx en verde esperanza.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Abr 2010)

ZULOMAN, por favor a cuanto esta tubacex en el Pre. 
Joder, tengo unas ganas de quitarmelas.......


----------



## pyn (26 Abr 2010)

> La relajación de las tensiones procedentes de Grecia y la debilidad del yen, considerado una moneda refugió alentaron las compras en la región asiática. El Nikkei se disparó a su nivel más alto en siete semanas tras sumar un 2,3% y cerrar en los 11.165 puntos.



Atención ibex!


----------



## pyn (26 Abr 2010)

Lángaro, yo sólo puedo decirte que según interdin no hay cortos disponibles para tubacex....


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que hemos empezado muy fuertes hoy, esta semana tengo previsto que será bastante alcista en Europa, no se si porque al final se soluciona (aunque realmente no se solucione) el problema griego o por lo que sea, mi fervor alcista proviene de mi timing y del hecho de haber entrado largo el viernes a última hora


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Lángaro, yo sólo puedo decirte que según interdin no hay cortos disponibles para tubacex....



y eso que quiere decir? que han vendido todos los cortos y por eso no hay?????:::: por lo tanto me voy a comer una bajada del copón.....


----------



## pyn (26 Abr 2010)

Lángaro, en preapertura a 3.065, o sea, subiendo un poquito, a cuánto las llevas?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Lángaro, en preapertura a 3.065, o sea, subiendo un poquito, a cuánto las llevas?



jejejejejejejeejejejeje 3.15 ::::::


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y eso que quiere decir? que han vendido todos los cortos y por eso no hay?????:::: por lo tanto me voy a comer una bajada del copón.....



No quiere decir nada, para los chicharros nunca hubo cortos disponibles, incluso para algunos valores del Ibex no los hay, aunque son solo unos pocos, otra cosa es que en momentos puntuales no haya de valores más capitalizados, pero por ejemplo en SAN, TEF o BBVA siempre hay.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ZULOMAN, por favor a cuanto esta tubacex en el Pre.
> Joder, tengo unas ganas de quitarmelas.......



La mejor Posición
3,065
Títulos
Órdenes
5.715
3


Compra
3,065
Títulos
Órdenes
2.882
2


Venta


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Abr 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Parece que vamos a tener un buen Gap ... bien bien

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por dónde empezará Ustec? Tal vez se anime con unos CFDs para empezar con buen pie?





Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> no te has leido el mp que te envie por lo que veo :bla:
> 
> Parece que hemos empezado muy fuertes hoy, esta semana tengo previsto que será bastante alcista en Europa, no se si porque al final se soluciona (aunque realmente no se solucione) el problema griego o por lo que sea, mi fervor alcista proviene de mi timing y del hecho de haber entrado largo el viernes a última hora



¿comooorrrrrrrrr ? y yo que vendi por que me lo dijo un pàjarito ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

Vaya... lo de hoy ha sido un gap al alza, y lo demás son tonterías.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Abr 2010)

Vendido 1/3 de tubacex a 3.1


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿comooorrrrrrrrr ? y yo que vendi por que me lo dijo un pàjarito ::



También dijiste que te tenías que ir :fiufiu:


----------



## pyn (26 Abr 2010)

Lángaro tienes en cuenta que cada vez que vendas un paquetito se acciones el broker te va a comisionar? es decir, que el precio final de cada acción será aún más caro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

aun no me han activado la cuenta en r4


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Lángaro tienes en cuenta que cada vez que vendas un paquetito se acciones el broker te va a comisionar? es decir, que el precio final de cada acción será aún más caro.



Eso realmente no es así... al menos en R4.

El mínimo con cfds es 5€ que es el 0.1% a partir de ahí ya te da igual dividir los trozos siempre que respetes el mínimo.

Es decir, un ejemplo que vendo 2000 Iberias me cobran 6 euros si vendo 4 mil, 12 euros... y de estas 4 mil me sale mismo precio en una venta que en dos.

Me he explicado fatal.. pero más o menos... jaja


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Abr 2010)

Me pasa lo mismo con acciones. Si vendo el doble me cobran el doble....

edito: he vendido ya que supongo habrá bajada para cerrar el gap y espero comprar mas abajo. No sé si es buena o mala estrategia...... Se suele hacer así????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo con acciones. Si vendo el doble me cobran el doble....
> 
> edito: he vendido ya que supongo habrá bajada para cerrar el gap y espero comprar mas abajo. No sé si es buena o mala estrategia...... Se suele hacer así????



Lo mejor hoy es apagar la pantallita o ponerte corto ::


----------



## pyn (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman, puedes dar una explicación a eso? corto por qué? en qué nivel? en qué índice o acción?


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo con acciones. Si vendo el doble me cobran el doble....
> 
> edito: he vendido ya que supongo habrá bajada para cerrar el gap y espero comprar mas abajo. No sé si es buena o mala estrategia...... Se suele hacer así????



Yo he vendido un paquete con esa esperanza... bueno por eso y porque he visto que estaban comprando fuerte, agencias que les van el trade...

YA veremos luego, no me hace falta que lo cierre en su totalidad...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> zuloman, puedes dar una explicación a eso? corto por qué? en qué nivel? en qué índice o acción?



corto en ibex , no tengo ninguna explicacion propia : me hubiera puesto corto cuando lo dije en el entorno de 11080 aunque ahora seguiria haciendolo 

ya veremos :bla:


----------



## pyn (26 Abr 2010)

xDDD ok, ok, en un principio creí que tendrías una razón más contundente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> xDDD ok, ok, en un principio creí que tendrías una razón más contundente.



hay razones pero no propias , no se si me he explicado bien


----------



## pyn (26 Abr 2010)

Ok, es que me llamó la atención la rotundidad con la que contestaste a Lángaro. 

Yo personalmente, si miras los índices, quitando el sp que está en máximos, el resto estamos lejos. Aunque también creo que terminaremos bajando, no creo que sea buen momento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Abr 2010)

cuantos dias corto? solo hoy? a partir de que hora y hasta cuando?......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cuantos dias corto? solo hoy? a partir de que hora y hasta cuando?......



desde ya y hasta final de sesion ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ok, es que me llamó la atención la rotundidad con la que contestaste a Lángaro.
> 
> Yo personalmente, si miras los índices, quitando el sp que está en máximos, el resto estamos lejos. Aunque también creo que terminaremos bajando, *no creo que sea buen momento.*



Pues no dice eso el ibex de momento, aparecen farolillos rojos en la oscuridad


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

Al Stoxx aun le queda un pequeño empujón al alza, aunque al Ibex se le ve más débil, pero podría haber un pequeño contagio, en mi opinión zuloman tendrá que aguantar un tiempo en pérdidas (no muy grandes por otra parte) pero si aguanta acabará recuperando con creces.


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al Stoxx aun le queda un pequeño empujón al alza, aunque al Ibex se le ve más débil, pero podría haber un pequeño contagio, e*n mi opinión zuloman tendrá que aguantar un tiempo en pérdidas* (no muy grandes por otra parte) pero si aguanta acabará recuperando con creces.



¿aguantar un tiempo en pérdidas? 
Para Zuloman eso no supondrá ningún problema... ya es como los miembros de élite de las fuerzas especiales, que están prácticamente insensibilizados al dolor... vamos, una minucia para su fortaleza mental ahora mismo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al Stoxx aun le queda un pequeño empujón al alza, aunque al Ibex se le ve más débil, pero podría haber un pequeño contagio, en mi opinión zuloman tendrá que aguantar un tiempo en pérdidas (no muy grandes por otra parte) pero si aguanta acabará recuperando con creces.



¿ de que perdidas hablas si estoy en liquidez? 

iria con buenos beneficios en mi estreno con los futuros si a r4 le hubiera dado por abrir mi cuenta de una puñetera vez 

Pollastre,pollastre, te estas ganando un owned de los que hacen aficion


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre,pollastre, te estas ganando un owned de los que hacen aficion



No por favor... haré lo que sea, pero no me castigues con tus imágenes de temática gayerola, te lo ruego


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No por favor... haré lo que sea, pero no me castigues con tus imágenes de temática gayerola, te lo ruego



te tengo especialmente reservada una que pondria colorado al mismisimo Zerolo y acolitos


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ de que perdidas hablas si estoy en liquidez?
> 
> iria con buenos beneficios en mi estreno con los futuros si a r4 le hubiera dado por abrir mi cuenta de una puñetera vez
> 
> Pollastre,pollastre, te estas ganando un owned de los que hacen aficion



Ah, entonces es un corto sobre el papel, está muy bien ir practicando antes de tirarse a la arena de verdad para batirse el cobre


----------



## Interesado (26 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Cerrados largos e intentando abrir cortos, pero el IBEX está tan débil que no se deja.

No me quiero ni imaginar lo que hará cuando lo tiren abajo de verdad.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> xDDD ok, ok, en un principio creí que tendrías una razón más contundente.



el corazon tiene razones que la razon no entiende 

Informacion privilegiada son mis razones hoyga  , espero que me hicieras caso y vayas ganando , lo que yo no he podido gracias a r4


----------



## donpepito (26 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Dollar Thrifty Automotive Group, Inc.: NYSETG quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Cerrados largos e intentando abrir cortos, pero el IBEX está tan débil que no se deja.
> 
> No me quiero ni imaginar lo que hará cuando lo tiren abajo de verdad.



¿ por que no te dejan abrir cortos sobre el ibex? :


----------



## Interesado (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ por que no te dejan abrir cortos sobre el ibex? :



Me refiero a que ha caído tan rápido que no me ha dado tiempo de abrirlos donde quería.

Las entradas hay que hacerlas dónde dice el gráfico, sumarse al pánico/euforia y empezar a vender/comprar a mercado es una buena forma de arruinarse.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

vaya dineral me esta costando no tener activa la cuenta en r4


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pollastre...polastriinnnnnnn ¿ hiciste caso al tito zuloman cuando dijo que se abrieran cortos en el ibex en 11080 ? 

Mariscada de las gordas si hiciste caso eh :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Abr 2010)

Yo me he quitado otro 30% de tubacex a 3.1 jejejejeje a ver si baja un poco y compro.
Zuloman, que tal ves urbas??????

edito: estoy por comprar algo a 0.119 o esperamos que baje un poco mas????


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Abr 2010)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> HOLA a tod@s
> 
> Me he levantado largo:
> ...



Buenos días ^__^

Me impresiona ver los stop loss tan alejados... con eso, creo que irás sin ningún apalancamiento.

Al menos, vives un poco más tranquilo, aunque como te salten algún stop, ha de doler igual.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (26 Abr 2010)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> HOLA a tod@s
> 
> Me he levantado largo:
> ...




Buena entrada... :Aplauso:




Cárpatos dijo:


> *Bancos griegos*
> 
> Ojo porque se desploman el 4 %






Saludos


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Buena entrada... :Aplauso:
> 
> Saludos




La verdad, con la que esta cayendo abrir largos en un banquito da un miedo. Cualquiera puede abrir la boca (Merkel, FMI ...) y esto se va al guano guano.

Oh wait, guano is comming 

EDIT: Plusvis venir con papi!!! Verde fosforito  . Zuloman, arregla lo de r4 para poder meter cortos ya :XX:


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

Los de R4 recomendando largos en Gamesa, :XX: vaya engaña gacelas.


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

Carpatos: Merkel Comunica que va a hacer una declaración sobre Grecia alrededor de la una de la tarde. Habrá que estar atentos. Las elecciones son el 9 de mayo, así que tampoco esperemos milagros....


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Los de R4 recomendando largos en Gamesa, :XX: vaya engaña gacelas.



Eso es que van cortos :: Intentan emular con sus clientes a GS ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastre...polastriinnnnnnn ¿ hiciste caso al tito zuloman cuando dijo que se abrieran cortos en el ibex en 11080 ?
> 
> Mariscada de las gordas si hiciste caso eh :no:



11080? Dios mío, pero de eso cuánto hace.... casi cuatro horas?

eso para mí es una eternidad! Vamos, casi el crack del '29... ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

mulder tienes un mp xd


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Abr 2010)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Los SL los veo como un compromiso entre lo que perdería sin tragedias y los suelos que se puedan ver por análisis.
> 
> Unos SL salen más ceñidos que otros, pero yo sin SL no puedo operar.
> ...



Buenas ^^!

El que considere que los Stops son de pardillos... apañado va...

Un saludo


----------



## carvil (26 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^
> 
> Os copio un análisis que he encontrado de Iberia:
> 
> ...



Wata un ascenso en el precio del crudo para el verano  Sobre los 100$


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Abr 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Wata un ascenso en el precio del crudo para el verano  Sobre los 100$
> 
> 
> Salu2



Gracias Carvil ^__^!

No es algo bueno... nops jaja

No hay manera de poder quedarse tranquilo en una acción sin que te acojonen por algo : . Hoy ya vendí un paquete... para quedarme más tranquilo por si posibles nuevas catástrofes... el otro paquete al menos, se quedará hasta principios del mes que viene e intentaremos quedarnos en liquidez unos días para ver que es lo que pasa.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2010)

Nuevo record en CDS de Grecia (por encima de 700 :8, de Portugal que se está acelerando muchísimo y de España que está peor que en febrero... (Ibex por debajo de 10k)

Saludos...

PD: El bono español por encima del 4%


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nuevo record en CDS de Grecia (por encima de 700 :8, de Portugal que se está acelerando muchísimo y de España que está peor que en febrero... (Ibex por debajo de 10k)
> 
> Saludos...



¿Hoy no tocaba tennis ?

A las 15:00 habla la Angelita, ¿ajusto los stops? ¿me los saltarán si lo hago? Mama miedo... esperemos que esta señora tenga un poco de piedad de esos pobres yughures...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Hoy no tocaba tennis ?
> 
> A las 15:00 habla la Angelita, ¿ajusto los stops? ¿me los saltarán si lo hago? Mama miedo... esperemos que esta señora tenga un poco de piedad de esos pobres yughures...



Al final me he ido por la montaña un par de horitas, el tenis hoy será nocturno... a partir de las 20:30h 

Con CDS más bajos el Ibex estaba con 1000 puntos menos... ahí dejo el dato... :fiufiu:


----------



## Interesado (26 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Los de R4 recomendando largos en Gamesa, :XX: vaya engaña gacelas.



Pues ahora mismo se está marcando una envolvente bajista de tres pares de narices. ¡Señal de compra clara hoyga! ¡Me lo quitan de las manos! ::

He soltado MTS esta mañana para recomprar más abajo y se me ha escapado... menuda pifia. :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (26 Abr 2010)

Las gamesitas.. van a buscar los 9.00€


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

Comprad Gamesas insensatos!!! inocho:

Creo que los de R4 han cometido una errata, querian poner 8.89 en lugar de 9.89 :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2010)

Puntos para entrar largo y corto... 







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

Yo tengo previsto que esta tarde bajemos aunque me preocupa que:

1.- Esta tarde no hay datos y eso suele ser alcista.
2.- El S&P haya hecho máximos anuales en el overnight.

Ya veremos, de momento estoy corto.


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

Por cierto, ¿nadie sabe que ha dicho la angelita merkel?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2010)

Máximos anuales de nuevo en el S&P... y van... :fiufiu:
Mientras el Ibex está a casi 1300 puntos de sus máximos...

S&P 1150 - Ibex 12240
S&P 1220 - Ibex 10960

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿nadie sabe que ha dicho la angelita merkel?



Pero no eras tú Cárpatos...? )

Merkel: Comenta que Grecia debe demostrar que puede ir por un camino económico sostenible, por lo que son necesarias más medidas. Alemania según ella solo ayudará cuando se cumplan estas condiciones. En fin lo de siempre. Otro político más que solo piensa en mantenerse en el poder.

Saludos...


----------



## JKG (26 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿nadie sabe que ha dicho la angelita merkel?



Que el FMI deje todo bien mascadito, y que con más ajustes y credibilidad ya se verá.


----------



## kokaine (26 Abr 2010)

Lo Alemanes están haciendo su papel; que si solo damos ayudas si Grecia esto o lo otro;
Al final las van a dar y simplemente están aguantando lo que pueden porque tienen elecciones en dos domingos (creo). Pero la pasta esta y la van a soltar y mientras tanto nos vamos a ir a máximos y quizás cuando la suelten...... llegue el momento......


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

Uummm que caidita mas suculenta, me voy a fumar un cigarrito, regreso y plusvis x2. Soy un antipatriota


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

Son unos cachondos los de R4:
Añadimos un stop para limitar las pérdidas en caso de nuevos descensos. 

Como operación del día proponemos añadir un stop loss a Gamesa para vender a mercado si baja de 9,353 euros el título.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo previsto que esta tarde bajemos aunque me preocupa que:
> 
> 1.- Esta tarde no hay datos y eso suele ser alcista.
> 2.- El S&P haya hecho máximos anuales en el overnight.
> ...



avisa si cambias de opinion para cerrar mis cortos tambien , ya me ha saltado antes un stop y voy :: 300 lereles, no esta mal para ser a modo prueba


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

El pobre Carpatos esta cagadito:
Madre mía, mientras la bolsa sube, se está fraguando algo muy muy peligroso. Ya han visto como está el CDS griego. Ante las pegas alemanas el mercado descuenta abiertamente un default de la deuda griega. Más de 700 puntos básicos es una barbaridad. Significa que para cubrir el seguro por 5 años de 10 millones de euros griegos, hay que pagar cada año 700.000, es decir para 10.000.000 al final de los 5 años se han pagado 3.500.000 de prima de seguro....Por favor lleven cuidado con la bolsa, esto es muy grave, y el surrealismo bursátil tiene un límite


Mientras tanto un servidor +15% :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Puntos para entrar largo y corto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos justo encima de la raya inferior... o rebotamos ahora o cortos a discreción! )

PD: Entro largo justo en la línea, SL un poco por debajo...


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El pobre Carpatos esta cagadito:
> Madre mía, mientras la bolsa sube, se está fraguando algo muy muy peligroso. Ya han visto como está el CDS griego. Ante las pegas alemanas el mercado descuenta abiertamente un default de la deuda griega. Más de 700 puntos básicos es una barbaridad. Significa que para cubrir el seguro por 5 años de 10 millones de euros griegos, hay que pagar cada año 700.000, es decir para 10.000.000 al final de los 5 años se han pagado 3.500.000 de prima de seguro....Por favor lleven cuidado con la bolsa, esto es muy grave, y el surrealismo bursátil tiene un límite
> 
> 
> Mientras tanto un servidor +15% :XX:




Me encanta Cárpatos, porque es super emocional en sus comentarios. La verdad es que muchas veces me echo buenas risas leyendolo.

Curiosamente, esa es una cualidad que mata al trader (las emociones), pero él parece hacerlo bastante bien por cuanto lleva "vivo" en los mercados desde hace más de 20 años.

Interesante....


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

Como esto continue asi, me quedo vendido para mañana. No me gusta hacerlo, pero me da que cuando empieza a oler a sangre vendran todos los osos al festin y yo no me quiero perder ni un pipo


----------



## kokaine (26 Abr 2010)

Pues el Dow va ahora mismo a por el segundo intento de pasar la super resistencia, retroceso de Fib de toda la bajada, MM200, etc, etc

COmo lo pase, no se donde veis los cortos. (Excepto Ibex claro)


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Pues el Dow va ahora mismo a por el segundo intento de pasar la super resistencia, retroceso de Fib de toda la bajada, MM200, etc, etc
> 
> COmo lo pase, no se donde veis los cortos. (Excepto Ibex claro)



Ustec lo ha dicho, en los chicharros del chulibex, now is the time to make the big money


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> avisa si cambias de opinion para cerrar mis cortos tambien , ya me ha saltado antes un stop y voy :: 300 lereles, no esta mal para ser a modo prueba



En principio deberías dejarlos hasta mañana o final de sesión.

Me alegro por las plusvalías virtuales


----------



## Misterio (26 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me encanta Cárpatos, porque es super emocional en sus comentarios. La verdad es que muchas veces me echo buenas risas leyendolo.
> 
> Curiosamente, esa es una cualidad que mata al trader (las emociones), pero él parece hacerlo bastante bien por cuanto lleva "vivo" en los mercados desde hace más de 20 años.
> 
> Interesante....



Pues a mi me dan verguenza ajena sus comentarios cuando habla de la crisis, sobre todo cuando hace muy poquito hablaba de que pensar en que Grecia pudiera hacer un default era de locos. Eso si esta totalmente a favor de que le den el dinero y punto, le da exactamente igual que plan tenga Grecia para recortar gasto si es que tiene alguno, el quiere dinero que si hay más dinero hay más ganancia seguro. Será muy inteligente pero tiene comentarios de pepito troll auténtico.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pollastre que te dice tu gap machine para mañana :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pollastre que te dice tu gap machine para mañana???? :


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastre que te dice tu gap machine para mañana???? :



espeeeera espera, que me has pillado tomando un pacharancito con un colega en el bar de al lado.. déjame consultar mis cartas...


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

Pues "mêgdde"... me da dos señales contradictorias, aunque una es más potente que la otra. Si debo interpretarlo literalmente, me da ligero gap al alza para mañana.

Use it at your own risk...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

en ese caso me quedan 11 minutos para cerrar mis cortos :: :: ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Pues a mi me dan verguenza ajena sus comentarios cuando habla de la crisis, sobre todo cuando hace muy poquito hablaba de que pensar en que Grecia pudiera hacer un default era de locos. Eso si esta totalmente a favor de que le den el dinero y punto, le da exactamente igual que plan tenga Grecia para recortar gasto si es que tiene alguno, el quiere dinero que si hay más dinero hay más ganancia seguro. Será muy inteligente pero tiene comentarios de pepito troll auténtico.




Bueno, qué duda cabe que el tío tiene cosas... no malas... digamos deplorables.

Como cuando se queja de que "ése es otro político que sólo busca perpetuarse en el poder". Como si los políticos, por definición, buscaran otra cosa...

También son absolutamente infantiles sus pretensiones sobre el asunto heleno: él querría que toda la EMU apoyase sin fisuras a Grecia, obviando el hecho de que Europa no es, ni nunca fue, EUROPA. Una "Nación" con mayúsculas.

Si Expaña estuviera en el lugar de Alemania, anda que por los cojones iban a decir los españolitos en las encuestas, que estaban de acuerdo en apoyar a Grecia, los grandes vividores del cuento (junto con España, por supuesto).

En ese sentido, la actitud de Cárpatos es denostable, y ciertamente infantiloide.

Yo únicamente decía, que me gusta el tono emocional y enloquecido que imprime a sus comentarios. Ciertamente lo aparta de la mayoría de "analistos", que jamás exponen sus emociones, inquietudes y miedos en público. 

Eso, debo reconocerlo, me gusta en él.

Ahora bien, sus posturas del País de Nunca Jamás... pues en fin... como que no.


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> en ese caso me quedan 11 minutos para cerrar mis cortos :: :: ::



Debo insistir... mi indicador susurrante es un código experimental... tómalo con un "grain of salt", como dicen los yankees... esto es, hazle sólo el caso "justo"... ni mucho, ni poco... pero ten por cierto que algún día fallará estrepitosamente (como todos los indicadores y métodos en los últimos 30 años)....

.... y no quisiera que el día que falle, te pillase a tí vendido/comprado ::::


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

Hum... como un reloj... a las 17:30 en punto, gap al alza que te crió (cuando los mortales como nosotros no podemos ya operar, claro).

El indicador susurrante parece haber susurrado correctamente...


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

Pues yo si que entiendo a Cárpatos, la alemana está anteponiendo unas elecciones locales a la estabilidad de una moneda como el euro, será un política cortoplacista como todos pero me parece que fastidiar a toda Europa por eso es una estupidez.

Es que no solo fastidia a Europa, también está fastidiando a los propios bancos alemanes que son los que más deudas poseen sobre los PIGS, por eso (en mi modesta opinión) no se entiende lo que hace.

Aunque todo es simplemente por ganar tiempo, al final pasará lo que ha de pasar.


----------



## debianita (26 Abr 2010)

Mulder, cuando pueda nos explica el volumen  Me he quedado vendido para mañana.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Abr 2010)

Y a mi me parece que ya hace bastante tiempo que Carpatos dejó de vivir del trading.

¿Cuánta pasta vale uno de los muchísimos seminarios que hace al cabo del año?. Ese es su negocio... ni los libros ni nah... xD 

A mi me pone nervioso porque si uno ya anda acojonado, con él, te mueres de miedo.


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo si que entiendo a Cárpatos, la alemana está anteponiendo unas elecciones locales a la estabilidad de una moneda como el euro, será un política cortoplacista como todos pero me parece que fastidiar a toda Europa por eso es una estupidez.
> 
> Es que no solo fastidia a Europa, también está fastidiando a los propios bancos alemanes que son los que más deudas poseen sobre los PIGS, por eso (en mi modesta opinión) no se entiende lo que hace.
> 
> Aunque al final todo es simplemente por ganar tiempo, al final pasará lo que ha de pasar.



Pero Mulder, yo le veo perfecto sentido.

Alemania no es Europa, nunca lo ha sido, y nunca lo será. 
Otro tanto puede decirse de Francia, y quizás podamos meter alguno más en el saco, pero poco más.

Nos hemos cansado de repetirlo, y de escucharlo: unión monetaria sin unión fiscal, no es nada. No funciona.

Sorprendentemente, ha tenido que sobrevenir la crisis de la deuda pública para que los alemanes y franceses se den cuenta de eso, pero el cómo y el cuándo es irrelevante: lo que realmente importa es que ya se han dado cuenta.

Ahora, el problema no es tanto que expulsen del euro a los PIGS, como que ellos se vayan voluntariamente del euro a formar una moneda más fuerte y estable. Tan probable es una cosa como la otra.

Así pues, en la piel de los alemanes, yo entiendo a la "Merky" perfectamente. No sólo lo hace por sus elecciones regionales (que también, claro) sino porque se ha dado perfecta cuenta de que el euro no vale, que no es nada por lo que merezca la pena luchar *en su actual configuración*. 

Finito. Se acabó. El alemán ha visto la bolita debajo del cubilete del trilero. Non plus ultra, señores.

Llegados a este punto, la Merky no arriesgará unas elecciones locales por la estabilidad de la EMU, como no arriesgaría ni un abanico de flores: sencillamente se han dado cuenta de que la EMU, tal y como se concibe hoy en día, no tiene futuro. ¿Por qué sacrificar nada por ella?

¡Y mucho menos unas elecciones!

Se intenta poner a Francia y Alemania como países egoístas, que por una nimiedad (unas mierdas de elecciones locales) no quieren ayudar a la zona euro. 
Pero yo pienso que el planteamiento es muy distinto: hablamos de dos paises SERIOS, no de países FARFOLLAS como el nuestro, que se han dado cuenta de que llevan 15 años haciendo el gilipollas, y repartiendo dinero a espuertas a unos socios comunitarios para que éstos lo dilapiden en Cayennes, comisiones, y redes de camuflaje militar para engañar a los satélites de la EU que se encargan de contar el número de olivos que tiene cada plantación, para determinar las subvenciones que debe recibir en función del número de olivos plantados (sí, Andalucía da para eso y mucho más, hamijos).

Qué quieres que te diga, Mulder... nos merecemos que nos expulsen del €, y mucho más.
Yo, español como el que más... pero a Dios lo que es de Dios, y al César lo que es del César.

Ahora, estamos abandonados a nuestra suerte. 
Veremos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pues me han llamado por telefono y no he podido cerrar mis cortos ::

Me parece a mi que me voy a arruinar mucho antes de lo que esperaba :

menos mal que solo son 3 miniibex, si no me llega a saltar un stop de 5 minis estaba ganando una buena pasta xd


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues me han llamado por telefono y no he podido cerrar mis cortos ::
> 
> Me parece a mi que me voy a arruinar mucho antes de lo que esperaba :



Pero ya estás operando con futuros en R4? O esos cortos son de tus típicas acciones?


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido relativamente alto y el saldo diario ha quedado bastante negativo.

- Han comprado hasta las 10
- A partir de ahí han vendido durante todo el dia, aunque han comprado aisladamente.
- En subasta han comprado.

Parece que esperan gap alcista para mañana, pero me llama la atención como se han puesto a vender a las 15 con unos 1400 contratos vendidos, que espero que no se trate de un error informático en mis datos, aunque si quitáramos ese paquete el saldo diario saldría negativo también. Parece que no tengan muy claro que se vaya a seguir subiendo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero ya estás operando con futuros en R4? O esos cortos son de tus típicas acciones?



MINIIBEX :: futuros r4 xd


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

Pollastre, es muy facil decir que el euro no vale nada y tal y pascual, pero eso no es cierto, el euro se ha convertido en una divisa internacional, en cualquier pais del mundo te lo cambian con disponibilidad inmediata, en el tercer mundo puedes cambiarlo en la misma calle, sin pasar siquiera por un banco, en esos garitos de cambio tan comunes en paises con divisas muy débiles.

Nunca me cansaré de decir que aquí todos tenemos aun una mentalidad monetaria anclada en unas pesetas que no valían nada porque eran una divisa muy debil, aun no nos hemos acostumbrado (ni mentalizado) que tenemos una divisa fuerte y eso va por todo el arco de los PIGS, desde el banquero más rico al pordiosero más miserable. Pasando, por supuesto, por los políticos mafioso-casposos que tenemos.

No tenemos mentalidad de moneda fuerte cuyo valor hay que defender a toda costa, por eso aquí todo el mundo se cree que el euro es una batalla perdida, a los alemanes les interesa no tener inflación y el tema griego les fastidia mucho los planes, pero echar a Grecia del euro sería todavía peor para esos objetivos, aunque serían los griegos los que más perderían.

Lo único excusable a la Merkel es que tras Grecia queda el resto de PIGS (PIS xD) que también van a querer poner el cazo cuando vengan mal dadas...y vendrán, pero la solución viene por exigir e imponer que las cosas se hagan correctamente, no por expulsarles de la moneda, al menos a la larga.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

Mira que email me acaba de llegar :

PROFECÍA DE NOSTRADAMUS 

(tomada de "Centuria XI de las Prophéties, Michel de Nostradamus") 

"De tierras con nombre de animal, vendrá quien gobierne a los iberos, adorará a reyes negros y abrazará religiones extrañas. Llenará su palacio de bufones y aduladores y usando su propia máscara de bufón, traerá consigo el hambre, la pobreza y la desesperación..." 



Yo no digo nada pero, Zapatero es de León...


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mira que email me acaba de llegar :
> 
> PROFECÍA DE NOSTRADAMUS
> 
> ...



Eso ya está muy visto, además según se dice los libros de Nostradamus solo eran hasta el X


----------



## aksarben (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mira que email me acaba de llegar :
> 
> PROFECÍA DE NOSTRADAMUS
> 
> ...



Como si no fueran ya absurdas las "predicciones" del tal Nostradamus, va la gente y se inventa nuevas... xD

Ese correo es tan cierto como que van a hacer el Mésenyer de pago


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pollastre, es muy facil decir que el euro no vale nada y tal y pascual, pero eso no es cierto, el euro se ha convertido en una divisa internacional, en cualquier pais del mundo te lo cambian con disponibilidad inmediata, en el tercer mundo puedes cambiarlo en la misma calle, sin pasar siquiera por un banco, en esos garitos de cambio tan comunes en paises con divisas muy débiles.
> 
> Nunca me cansaré de decir que aquí todos tenemos aun una mentalidad monetaria anclada en unas pesetas que no valían nada porque eran una divisa muy debil, aun no nos hemos acostumbrado (ni mentalizado) que tenemos una divisa fuerte y eso va por todo el arco de los PIGS, desde el banquero más rico al pordiosero más miserable. Pasando, por supuesto, por los políticos mafioso-casposos que tenemos.
> 
> ...



Mulder, nadie ha dicho que el Euro sea una mierda _per se_.
Lo que yo he dicho en mi anterior post, es que el Euro no vale nada *en su actual configuración*.

Esto es, con los pigs lastrándolo.

El ejemplo no es directamente comparable, pero acuérdate de esto: durante un tiempo Venezuela se encabezonó con mantener la paridad USD-Bolivar, y todos conocemos cual fue el resultado y cómo acabó aquella historia.

¿Significa eso que el dólar no vale un carajo? En absoluto.

Lo que significa es que no cualquiera puede ir enganchado al tren del dólar. 
De la misma forma que no cualquiera puede ir enganchado al tren del Euro. Y mucho menos sin una política fiscal común.

Otro sí digo, o cedemos soberanía parcial y competencias fiscales a Bruselas, o ya podemos ir buscándonos otra moneda. O, como tercera opción, los países de la actual EMU *realmente solventes y serios*, se buscarán ellos mismos otra moneda y nos dejarán a los tiesos con el actual Euro.

un saludo,

edito: puse Euro-Bolivar en vez de USD-Bolivar, que es lo correcto.


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mulder, nadie ha dicho que el Euro sea una mierda _per se_.
> Lo que yo he dicho en mi anterior post, es que el Euro no vale nada *en su actual configuración*.
> 
> Esto es, con los pigs lastrándolo.
> ...



No es lo mismo mantener tu moneda anclada a otra que tener esa moneda. Hace unas semanas estaba mixtables por aquí diciendo exactamente lo mismo del dólar. Un poco de seriedad, por favor, valer si que vale algo.

¿y el dólar que vale? ¿y cualquier moneda del mundo que vale? ¿y el SAN que vale? no hay que confundir valor y precio, pero decir que dólar y euro no valen nada es como decir que NADA en el mundo tiene valor.

¿y si tiramos la Tierra a un basurero?


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Abr 2010)

Ya lo es.

+10


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

a ver pollastre ahora con mas calma y con el mercado cerrado ¿ ya te da un resultado mas claro la gap machine ? 

vaya comienzo operando con los futuros coño, cuando queria abrir cortos no tenia la cuenta activada y cuando me la activan, abro los cortos y sube 

pierrenodoyuna hoyga ::


----------



## kokaine (26 Abr 2010)

Yo sigo largo en SAN y BBVA desde el jueves pasado y aunke tampoco han subido mucho, pienso mantenerlos. Porque me parece a mi que los yankees van a por nuevos maximos 1250-1300 al menos y los europeos a poco que los griegos espabilen y empiezen a lloverle los euros de sus hermanos europeos, empezaremos a remontar posiciones.

PD: Es mas, si miráis la gráfica del transportation del que dicen que es un indice adelantado, ha superado el 61 de fibo, lo cual nos dice que tiene camino libre para irse a máximos históricos; y el Dow esta precisamente en esa resistencia, asi que si la supera, "técnicamente" no habría impedimentos para irnos a máximos históricos. Lo cual no deja de ser un sinsentido en la crisis actual, pero las cosas están así.

Mulder, en tus previsiones de máximos anuales, has contemplado alguna vez que estos sean los máximos históricos o al menos máximos de 2008?


----------



## Typical (26 Abr 2010)

Buenas, ¿Conoceis un buen simulador de bolsa? quiero ir simulando unos meses antes de meterme con dinero REAL.


Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Yo sigo largo en SAN y BBVA desde el jueves pasado y aunke tampoco han subido mucho, pienso mantenerlos. Porque me parece a mi que los yankees van a por nuevos maximos 1250-1300 al menos y los europeos a poco que los griegos espabilen y empiezen a lloverle los euros de sus hermanos europeos, empezaremos a remontar posiciones.
> 
> PD: Es mas, si miráis la gráfica del transportation del que dicen que es un indice adelantado, ha superado el 61 de fibo, lo cual nos dice que tiene camino libre para irse a máximos históricos; y el Dow esta precisamente en esa resistencia, asi que si la supera, "técnicamente" no habría impedimentos para irnos a máximos históricos. Lo cual no deja de ser un sinsentido en la crisis actual, pero las cosas están así.
> 
> Mulder, en tus previsiones de máximos anuales, has contemplado alguna vez que estos sean los máximos históricos o al menos máximos de 2008?



No creo que lleguemos tan lejos como tu dices, el futuro del S&P no debería ir más arriba del 1244 como mucho, aunque yo creo que no llegará tan lejos, 1230 y gracias.


----------



## pollastre (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver pollastre ahora con mas calma y con el mercado cerrado ¿ ya te da un resultado mas claro la gap machine ?
> 
> vaya comienzo operando con los futuros coño, cuando queria abrir cortos no tenia la cuenta activada y cuando me la activan, abro los cortos y sube
> 
> pierrenodoyuna hoyga ::




Pues igual que antes, hoyga... ligero gap al alza, señales contradictorias, pero pesa más la "bullish", aunque no por mucho.

Es decir... cómo que "ahora más tranquilo y con el mercado cerrado"... qué mérito tiene eso? Lo suyo del indicador susurrante es que te "susurre" antes de las 17:30, para poder quedarte vendido o comprado... si te susurra a partir de las 17:30 en adelante, qué utilidad tiene? ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues igual que antes, hoyga... ligero gap al alza, señales contradictorias, pero pesa más la "bullish", aunque no por mucho.
> 
> Es decir... cómo que "ahora más tranquilo y con el mercado cerrado"... qué mérito tiene eso? Lo suyo del indicador susurrante es que te "susurre" antes de las 17:30, para poder quedarte vendido o comprado... si te susurra a partir de las 17:30 en adelante, qué utilidad tiene? ::



Para los que estamos cortos por que nos llamaron por telefono justo 3 minutos antes del cierre y se nos paso la hora, tiene mucha importancia , la diferencia entre  y ::

PD : Que nadie me mate por la pregunta.......... los futuros del ibex se pueden negociar antes de las 9 am o son como las acciones que hasta las 9 am nanai


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Para los que estamos cortos por que nos llamaron por telefono justo 3 minutos antes del cierre y se nos paso la hora, tiene mucha importancia , la diferencia entre  y ::
> 
> PD : Que nadie me mate por la pregunta.......... los futuros del ibex se pueden negociar antes de las 9 am o son como las acciones que hasta las 9 am nanai



Solo se pueden negociar a partir de las 9 si no eres capaz de operar en subasta, aunque yo nunca lo conseguí. Tengo una buena noticia que darte, el S&P se está cayendo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo se pueden negociar a partir de las 9 si no eres capaz de operar en subasta, aunque yo nunca lo conseguí, aunque tengo una buena noticia que darte, *el S&P se está cayendo*



si, lo estoy viendo, ojala eso signifique que mañana gap a la baja para poder cerrar cortos y abrir largos 8:


----------



## Mulder (26 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si, lo estoy viendo, ojala eso signifique que mañana gap a la baja para poder cerrar cortos y abrir largos 8:



Pues lo tienes prácticamente asegurado.


----------



## kokaine (26 Abr 2010)

Hemos llegado al 61 del stoxx, se cierra onda y hacemos doble suelo. Abrimos con gap a la baja y para arriba.

Kokaine dixit.

(no hagáis muxo caso)


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Abr 2010)

finalmente me sali de Tubacex (seguro que hoy sube muchooooo) y amplié en Gas a 13.07, ahora tengo de media 13.47


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> finalmente me sali de Tubacex (seguro que hoy sube muchooooo) y amplié en Gas a 13.07, ahora tengo de media 13.47



No se si te has ido de Guatemala a Guatepeor, con la que le esta cayendo a las electricas, aunque el viernes hay reunion y seguro que al zparo le sacan algo y suben.


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Me cago en todo lo que se menea. Bolsamania no me funciona  estoy cieguito... Solo veo que mi cuenta cada vez es mas verde fosforito, pero asi no me gusta tradear.

Alguien mas le pasa lo mismo?

Perdon, buenos dias camaradas 


EDIT:Uff.... Ya vuelve a funcionar


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que la mañana se presenta aburrida y que vamos a estar en un lateral sin dirección precisa, al menos hasta las 11 más o menos.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

um..er.... buenos días... hoy llego tarde, me he perdido la apertura y tal y tal.

cómo está al ambiente?


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> um..er.... buenos días... hoy llego tarde, me he perdido la apertura y tal y tal.
> 
> cómo está al ambiente?



Parece que tu indicador susurrante estaba indispuesto ayer


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

JAJAJA :XX: :XX:

Me estoy forrando con mis cortos en FER, los llevo desde ayer, vendi a 7.29. Los tengo con un stop dinamico, son una maquina de hacer dinero


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que tu indicador susurrante estaba indispuesto ayer



Mira que os tengo dicho que no le hagáis caso, que es experimental ::

Bueno, en fin, qué se le va a hacer... al principio susurró correctamente, cuando cerró el IBX teníamos un pequeño gap al alza... pero luego vinieron el STOXX y compañía con las rebajas del tío paco, y todo al carajo...

Si es que no "pué ser".


----------



## Interesado (27 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

La verdad es que el IBEX está flojo, flojo.

Largo con medio cargador en IBE a final de sesión de ayer. Crucemos los dedos.


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> JAJAJA :XX: :XX:
> 
> Me estoy forrando con mis cortos en FER, los llevo desde ayer, vendi a 7.29. Los tengo con un stop dinamico, son una maquina de hacer dinero




Salto el stop en 6.82  Ya he hecho el dia, me estoy quietecito... si puedo


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Tonuel... BANKINTER te necesita!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

cerrados cortos y recuperado lo de ayer menos 35 euros hoyga, abro largos 8:

mulder el del bbva dijo que esta semana estaria muy atento, ayer llame pero estaba en una reunion , buebo, espero que este gire, ya voy palmando un poco en los largos


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados cortos y recuperado lo de ayer menos 35 euros hoyga, abro largos 8:
> 
> mulder el del bbva dijo que esta semana estaria muy atento, ayer llame pero estaba en una reunion , buebo, espero que este gire, ya voy palmando un poco en los largos



Felicidades, has perdido algo pero ha sido muy poco para lo que llegamos a palmar otros a veces 

Creo que ya queda poco para el giro al alza, yo estoy con un buen cargador y aun quiero ampliarlo, pero eso lo haré a las 11.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Tonuel... BANKINTER te necesita!!!



Buenos días,

A quien le están dando cera de la buena es al POP, cuando abres cortos, ya no hay stop :rolleye:

btw, gratz for yours GRF


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Felicidades, has perdido algo pero ha sido muy poco para lo que llegamos a palmar otros a veces
> 
> Creo que ya queda poco para el giro al alza, yo estoy con un buen cargador y aun quiero ampliarlo, pero eso lo haré a las 11.



yo estoy al maximo de mi capacidad economica en futuros, podria enviar de mi cuente de acciones, pero no se si hacerlo hoyga ienso:

10 minis largos de momento


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo estoy al maximo de mi capacidad economica en futuros, podria enviar de mi cuente de acciones, pero no se si hacerlo hoyga ienso:
> 
> 10 minis largos de momento



Métele 100, con dos cojones ::::::

verás qué "emoción" te sube por la espina dorsal cada vez que el precio se mueve un tick en tu contra... lo mejor para curar el stress, hoyga.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2010)

Con 10 ya perderá bastante pasta como a esto le dé por bajar más.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Con 10 ya perderá bastante pasta como a esto le dé por bajar más.



Hmm... el soporte en 10,774 está aguantando bastante bien (de momento)... yo creo que esos 10 minis largos no son mala jugada.

De hecho yo mismo abrí largo en 10,776 hace unos minutos, pero cerré en 10,790 y cogí plusvies porque no veía fuerza en el rebote y no me fiaba. Quizás si Zuloman aguanta se lleve el rebote gordo, quién sabe.


Edito: glin glin glin!! Premio a la constancia para Zuloman, tenemos 10,806 en el contado. Hora de plusvies!


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hmm... el soporte en 10,774 está aguantando bastante bien (de momento)... yo creo que esos 10 minis largos no son mala jugada.
> 
> De hecho yo mismo abrí largo en 10,776 hace unos minutos, pero cerré en 10,790 y cogí plusvies porque no veía fuerza en el rebote y no me fiaba. Quizás si Zuloman aguanta se lleve el rebote gordo, quién sabe.



O esto hago pop y nos vayamos a los 9000 :XX: Zuloman, supongo que llevara stop, sino puede perder la camisa y cenar el resto de su vida en caritas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

la fe mueve montañas y cuentas corrientes, largo hasta final de sesion hoyga :fiufiu: y ya veremos si no me quedo comprado hasta mañana 8:

voy a por 300 puntos arriba xd :: , no me conformo con beneficios/perdidas de mileurista


----------



## Interesado (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> O esto hago pop y nos vayamos a los 9000 :XX: Zuloman, supongo que llevara stop, sino puede perder la camisa y cenar el resto de su vida en caritas



Hombre, el soporte este en el que estamos bien podría ser la clavicular de un HCH con objetivo mínimos y estar acabando el hombro derecho.

De ser así, con un poco de sangre fría podría ir a buscar el pullback a la clavicular para salirse... lo digo por ser positivo.

Y lo dice uno que ha aprovechado para comprar warrants call 11500 con vencimiento mayo, como aquel que compra un billete de lotería.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

los bancos son sus amigos señores, no rechacen la inmejorable oferta del tito botas y compre san !!! os las van a quitar de las manos hoygan !!!! 8:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Y lo dice uno que ha aprovechado para comprar warrants call 11500 con vencimiento mayo, como aquel que compra un billete de lotería.



A riesgo de ganarme un owned: ustec es muy optimista,no?

Yo estoy al acecho, a ver si el chuliibex pierde la resistencia para meterle cortos a mansalva


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Vaya cambio de Tonuel a Zuloman :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A riesgo de ganarme un owned: ustec es muy optimista,no?
> 
> Yo estoy al acecho, a ver si el chuliibex pierde la resistencia para meterle cortos a mansalva



abre largos a malsalva, te ira mejor o nos arruinamos los dos, piensa en las ventajas......... si nos forramos podemos ir a celebrarlo juntos ....... y si nos arruinamos nos podemos hacer relevos en la cola de caritas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya cambio de Tonuel a Zuloman :XX:



eso quiere decir quetodo el cargador ¿no? 8:


----------



## Interesado (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A riesgo de ganarme un owned: ustec es muy optimista,no?
> 
> Yo estoy al acecho, a ver si el chuliibex pierde la resistencia para meterle cortos a mansalva



Nah, es para pasar el rato, le he puesto calderilla.

En caso de llegar a los 11800, que sería el escenario más extremadamente optimista le sacaría casi un 400%. Si la cosa va mal pierdo lo puesto, que es básicamente el riesgo que estoy dispuesto a asumir (y bastante bajo por cierto).

Los futuros no me gustan porque es demasiado apalancamiento para mi, sin tener stops excesivamente seguros. Con los warrants le meto lo que estoy dispuesto a perder y lo dejo correr. Me funcionó en enero con un put 11500, a ver si repito la jugada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

me pongo nervioso con esta lateralidad, me voy a dar una vuelta sin stops hoyga, espero no estar arruinado a la vuelta :


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Zulete, ya es la cuarta vez que el IBX está testeando el soporte en 10,774... cuidadín...no es necesario que te diga que, si por un casual lo perfora, salgas cagando leches de tus minis antes de que la broma te cueste 1000€ o te larguen un margin call... 

ojete, calor!


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> eso quiere decir quetodo el cargador ¿no? 8:



Lo digo por tu optimismo en contra del pesimismo constante de Mr.Tonuel


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me pongo nervioso con esta lateralidad, me voy a dar una vuelta sin stops hoyga, espero no estar arruinado a la vuelta :



Hoyga, el cementerio esta lleno de valientes desplumados. No sea kamikaze y ponga un stop. Recuerde que es un principiante en esto. Que despues la peña pierde una pasta y deja de postear


----------



## rosonero (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Felicidades, has perdido algo pero ha sido muy poco para lo que llegamos a palmar otros a veces
> 
> Creo que ya queda poco para el giro al alza, *yo estoy con un buen cargador y aun quiero ampliarlo, pero eso lo haré a las 11*.



Buenos días a la forería!!!!!!

Aunque posteo menos, os sigo de cerca.
En cuanto a la hora mulderiana parece coincidir con lo que se comenta en otros foros estamos en un momento y zona decisivos y si es para subir seguro que no lo pondrán fácil.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Ahí viene embistiendo el quinto toro de la tarde... digo... el quinto test contra el soporte.

La verdad, no recuerdo haber visto antes una figura de "quintuple suelo" ::

esto huele a ojete-calorrrr.....


----------



## Interesado (27 Abr 2010)

Largo con todo lo gordo.

Sois una mala influencia...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulete, ya es la cuarta vez que el IBX está testeando el soporte en 10,774... cuidadín...no es necesario que te diga que, si por un casual lo perfora, salgas cagando leches de tus minis antes de que la broma te cueste 1000€ o te larguen un margin call...
> 
> ojete, calor!



No asuste ustec a las gacelillas agazapadas cuando rondan los leones hoyga, por poco salt de mi escondite y me devoran :: 



Mulder dijo:


> Lo digo por tu optimismo en contra del pesimismo constante de Mr.Tonuel



La fe en la mlder machine no es optimismo, es realismo 



debianita dijo:


> Hoyga, el cementerio esta lleno de valientes desplumados. No sea kamikaze y ponga un stop. Recuerde que es un principiante en esto. Que despues la peña pierde una pasta y deja de postear



pondre un stop, tranquila, pero en su momento, ayer me lo saltaron los muy cabrones y me costo acabar en perdidas de 300 lereles en vez de en beneficios de 800


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Largo con todo lo gordo.
> 
> Sois una mala influencia...



Si, Zuloman es el mesias peponiano. Yo ando con cautela fuera del mercado hasta que lo vea caer con fuerza. No toco un largo ni con un palo, aqui aparece la Angi, suelta cuatro palabras y hunde el chiringuito.


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pondre un stop, tranquila(



Tranquilo en todo caso


----------



## Interesado (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si, Zuloman es el mesias peponiano. Yo ando con cautela fuera del mercado hasta que lo vea caer con fuerza. No toco un largo ni con un palo, aqui aparece la Angi, suelta cuatro palabras y hunde el chiringuito.



He de reconocer que el riesgo es muy elevado, pero la corrección de los últimos días nos ha llevado a un punto técnico muy crítico.

En soporte, es momento de comprar. Podemos poner stops ajustados por si nos lo petamos. Esperar a que se defina quizás es una opción menos agresiva y más inteligente.

Ahora se está paseando por el soporte, el RSI tiene una ligera divergencia alcista, veremos por dónde sale.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No asuste ustec a las gacelillas agazapadas cuando rondan los leones hoyga, por poco salt de mi escondite y me devoran ::
> 
> La fe en la mlder machine no es optimismo, es realismo
> 
> pondre un stop, tranquila, pero en su momento, ayer me lo saltaron los muy cabrones y me costo acabar en perdidas de 300 lereles en vez de en beneficios de 800



La fe está muy bien para los Domingos por la mañana en las iglesias y tal, pero yo que tú clavaba un stop ahora mismo, "just in cause". Estamos en 10,750 y caída libre de todos los indicadores.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2010)

Yo, con todo el lío griego y el que va a venir portugués, español, etc... voy a empezar a buscar pastos más verdes. Creo que a la bolsa USA le queda recorrido alcista, y aunque sólo sea por la revalorización del dólar frente al euro cuando pete Ejpaña, va a valer la pena. No sé si hacerlo mediante una cartera de 6 ó 7 valores o dejar que me ro..gestione un fondo saca-cuartos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2010)

Señores, acaban de abrir las puertas de Cáritas. Por favor vayan pasando en orden.


----------



## Urederra (27 Abr 2010)

¿ Guano del bueno?


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Cortos cerrados en 10,735 y fuera por hoy, objetivos diarios rebasados.

Se acabó despachar en la tienda de ultramarinos por hoy...


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Corto con todo lo gordo :XX:

No queria volver a entrar hoy, pero me lo han puesto a huevo


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2010)

Buenas ^__^!

Pff la que habéis liado... que malita está España, al ibex le están dando por todos lados...


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^__^!
> 
> Pff la que habéis liado... que malita está España, al ibex le están dando por todos lados...



Wataru, un día es un día... deja tus aburridas acciones y súmate al festival del CFD con nosotros ::::


----------



## agarcime (27 Abr 2010)

vaya caida...


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Wataru, un día es un día... deja tus aburridas acciones y súmate al festival del CFD con nosotros ::::



Ahora mismo ando en Telefónica y en Iberia, afortunadamente son de las que menos le están dando y ayer reduje posiciones. Ando con mucho miedo... :cook:

Vaya putada... pero ando tranquilo, sigo diciendo lo mismo, al menos mi indicador personal, está tranquilo y comprando. Así que paciencia...


----------



## Urederra (27 Abr 2010)

¿ Qué pasa con el Popular? ::


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Pues vaya bajadita que se han marcado en este momento, aunque sigo pensando (sobre todo por el bien de mi cuenta) que no ira mucho más lejos.

También tengo razones técnicas, ultimamente hacen este tipo de movimientos antes de algo gordo.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Tened cuidado la gente de los largos, por Dios... que estoy viendo peligrar los 10K7 incluso.


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tened cuidado la gente de los largos, por Dios... que estoy viendo peligrar los 10K7 incluso.



Parece ser el Ibex el que nos arrastra a todos los europeos.


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Zuloman y sus minis? Espero por su bien que pusiera los stops y que no fueran mentales. Hay que andar con mucho ojo con los largos.

Tonuel se esta perdiendo la fiesta :XX:


----------



## rosonero (27 Abr 2010)

Otro que se puso largo antes de tiempo  Ahora vendrá el rebote y la única gracia es ver disminuir las pérdidas y además con sustos por en medio ::


----------



## Samzer (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece ser el Ibex el que nos arrastra a todos los europeos.



El culpable es Trinchete, habrá metido cortos en el Ibex antes de hablar...

El BCE da un toque de atención a España e Irlanda: "Hay que extraer lecciones" de Grecia - 27/04/10 - 2093297 - elEconomista.es


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Ir a dar un vistazo a la web de Carpatos: Credit default swaps España

Con lo que saque en estas caidas me voy a comprar un buen puñado de Krugerrands
para guardar en el colchon

EDIT: Mas madera!! nos vamos a los 9000


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Yo estoy aguantando mis largos in extremis, creo que ahora vendrá un rebote fuerte, aunque se han descolgado más de lo que me imaginaba en un principio.


----------



## Claca (27 Abr 2010)

El ibex debería parar cerca de estos niveles. Otra cosa, sería muy mala señal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2010)

Una vez más esto sólo lo soluciona (si tiene solución) el Séptimo de Caballeria.

Datos macro a las 16.00.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

vaya cagada y eso que empece la mañana con 3 cortos que me ayudaron a perder menos, pero aun asi el desastre es total hoy, espero que esto no siga mas.... me arruinan xd


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya cagada y eso que empece la mañana con 3 cortos que me ayudaron a perder menos, pero aun asi el desastre es total hoy, espero que esto no siga mas.... me arruinan xd



Yo creo que has entrado con demasiada carga.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que has entrado con demasiada carga.



si hubiera rebotado fuerte como estaba previsto hubiera entrado con demasiada poca ::


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si hubiera rebotado fuerte como estaba previsto hubiera entrado con demasiada poca ::



Siempre puede fallar algo aunque todo esté muy claro, igual ahora rebotan fuerte y se cumple lo previsto, con algo de retraso, pero se cumple. Por desgracia en este mundo las cosas no son tan fáciles.

Por otra parte, si abres 10 minis a lo mejor te compensa abrir un futuro grande, que es lo equivalente y a lo mejor pagando menos comisiones.


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si hubiera rebotado fuerte como estaba previsto hubiera entrado con demasiada poca ::




No se desmoralize, quien mas quien menos hemos perdido pasta a lo grande, el tema esta en aprender y tomar medidas, ya sabe dejar correr las plusvis y finiquitar rapido las perdidas, y SIEMPRE con stop. Mas aun con derivados apalancados


----------



## Interesado (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que has entrado con demasiada carga.



+1

Yo pierdo hoy bastante menos que lo que me saqué ayer con MTS.

De hecho, ni siquiera me han saltado los stops... pero todo se andará. :ouch:

EDIT: Esto tiene mucha pinta de irse por el retrete. Si no se ha ido ya.


----------



## Claca (27 Abr 2010)

Ahora se está jugando el partido de la semana.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Cojones, que nos despeñamos, pero de verdad! :8:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cojones, que nos despeñamos, pero de verdad! :8:



Hacemos apuestas a ver donde acaba el Ibex hoy? 8:

Debianita: 10.550


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hacemos apuestas a ver donde acaba el Ibex hoy? 8:
> 
> Debianita: 10.550



El próximo soporte relevante es 10K4. Como no pare..... puf.


----------



## Interesado (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hacemos apuestas a ver donde acaba el Ibex hoy? 8:
> 
> Debianita: 10.550



Interesado: 10500 :fiufiu:


----------



## kemao2 (27 Abr 2010)

Martes tormentoso tal y como esperaba, los datos de deficit no ayudan y la bolsa estaba muy alegre. Solo el tio SAM puede maquillar algo esto, pero cuando el tio SAM se ponga a corregir los excesos las caídas serán algo mas que tormentosas.


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados cortos y recuperado lo de ayer menos 35 euros hoyga, abro largos 8:
> 
> mulder el del bbva dijo que esta semana estaria muy atento, ayer llame pero estaba en una reunion , buebo, espero que este gire, ya voy palmando un poco en los largos





zuloman dijo:


> la fe mueve montañas y cuentas corrientes, largo hasta final de sesion hoyga :fiufiu: y ya veremos si no me quedo comprado hasta mañana 8:
> 
> voy a por 300 puntos arriba xd :: , no me conformo con beneficios/perdidas de mileurista





zuloman dijo:


> vaya cagada y eso que empece la mañana con 3 cortos que me ayudaron a perder menos, pero aun asi el desastre es total hoy, espero que esto no siga mas.... me arruinan xd





zuloman dijo:


> si hubiera rebotado fuerte como estaba previsto hubiera entrado con demasiada poca ::









le voy a certificar... sin acritud y tal... 

Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2010)

Ya se acabó, ahora para arriba...


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> le voy a certificar... sin acritud y tal...
> 
> Saludos




Fiuuuu... nada más y nada menos que un certificado Nelson con adjunto de gacela parcialmente devorada... sólo se usa en casos extremos; dicen que el último se expidió en torno a 1929 en Wall Street, creo :cook:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Abr 2010)

Cuando todos pensáis que aún va a bajar más (10.400, 10.500) ya sé hacia dónde va a ir...


----------



## @@strom (27 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando todos pensáis que aún va a bajar más (10.400, 10.500) ya sé hacia dónde va a ir...



9900, estaria bastante bien.


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Tonuel... BANKINTER te necesita!!!




Que le den... ) jojojo... abro el navegador y me encuentro con ésto...: :XX:


Ibex 35 a las 12:48, -2,50%

10666 puntos



Saludos


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Ya he cerrado cortos, hoy pastizal. Entre mis FER de ayer y los BKT de hoy +22%

Me voy a meditar :XX: jajaja siguire mirando al chulibex para meterle mas cortos a la que vea una oportunidad


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Fiuuuu... nada más y nada menos que un certificado Nelson con adjunto de gacela parcialmente devorada... sólo se usa en casos extremos; dicen que el último se expidió en torno a 1929 en Wall Street, creo :cook:





*POPULAR
SANTANDER
BANKINTER
BANESTO
BBVA

-4,XX %*


jajaja... :XX:


Saludos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ogly6Mb269k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ogly6Mb269k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

siempre puede venir uno de bilbao y librarme de los leones hoyga

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y51cDS19F3w&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y51cDS19F3w&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2010)

[ MODE GACELA ON ]

3500 acc de BKT a 5,58 con intención de buy&hold o al menos un swing trade.

He revisado los gráficos y éste es casi un piso histórico... de todos modos ya veremos el tiempo que le toma subir algo.

[ MODE GACELA OFF ]


Espero no recibir un certificado de Tonuel


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder ¿ nos va a salvar el 7º de caballeria ? o nos van a cortar las cabelleras :: :cook: :X


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Un brote verdisimo: Invertia.com - Citi cree que los tenedores de deuda griega podrían sufrir una quita del 30%

Me parece que voy a pillar este finde un vuelo low cost a belgica a comprar krugerrands como un poseso. Alguien se apunta? Alguna recomendacion? Alguien lo ha hecho?

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2010)

<style></style>La reforma de los mercados financieros estadounidenses sufrió el lunes un revés temporal luego que los republicanos en el Senado lograran bloquear una iniciativa que permitía abrir el debate de la propuesta. 

Los senadores votaron 57 a 41 a favor de una medida de procedimiento que permitía iniciar el debate del proyecto de reforma de la regulación financiera. Sin embargo, la moción requería de un mínimo de 60 votos. Todos los senadores republicanos presentes en la sala votaron en contra del procedimiento, a los que se sumó al menos un demócrata, el senador Ben Nelson del estado de Nebraska. 

La votación destaca la alta importancia política de la legislación, la que sometería a las instituciones financieras del país a nuevas normas del consumidor y de capital, aumentaría la regulación de derivados y permitiría al Gobierno responder de manera más agresiva a crisis del sistema financiero. Si la reforma se aprueba, representaría el cambio más profundo a las regulaciones del sistema financiero desde la Gran Depresión. 

La Casa Blanca señaló en una declaración oficial que "apoya firmemente" la legislación del Senado. La medida, señaló la Casa Blanca, creará un "sistema financiero más estable con mejor protección para los consumidores e inversionistas".


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (27 Abr 2010)

La culpa es de Alemania (hay titulares cachondos...):

"La indecisión de Alemania hacia el rescate griego impide que la Bolsa española se recupere"

(El Mundo)


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



zuloman dijo:


> Mulder ¿ nos va a salvar el 7º de caballeria ? o nos van a cortar las cabelleras :: :cook: :X



Yo espero que nos salven a los dos de una buena, que a mi también me están dando lecciones de griego.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo espero que nos salven a los dos de una buena, que a *mi también me están dando lecciones de griego.*




pues yo estoy aprendiendo a jurar en arameo ::


----------



## k-listo (27 Abr 2010)

yo, de mayor, quiero ser como debianita....
palmando en Fer, como un señor....
suerte a todos y (zuloman), cuando el barco se hunde, lo mejor es agarrarse a un barril de ron, que le quede lo justo para cocerse y flotar...
abrazo a todos los sufridores y a los que van forrandose.....Tambien...claro...
aupa la foreria mas resistente...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2010)

Menudo meneo están pegando


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Abr 2010)

¿pero esto qué es?
¿PERO ESTO QUÉ ES?

:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2010)

La filial de automóviles deportivos de Porsche Automobil Holding SE (PAH3.XE) dijo el martes que llamará a revisión a los 11.324 vehículos de su modelo Panamera, recientemente lanzado, debido a posibles problemas con los cinturones de seguridad, que afectan a todos los coches de cuatro puertas que se han producido en lo que va de 2010. 

Un portavoz de la compañía señaló que esto es una "medida de precaución" y añadió que los anclajes de los cinturones de seguridad del Panamera podrían fallar cuando los asientos delanteros se ajustan a una posición extremadamente hacia adelante. 

De acuerdo con comunicados anteriores, se espera que el modelo Panamera ayude a un incremento de las ventas anuales tras un negativo 2009 para los fabricantes de automóviles de lujo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

los yankys abren a las 3:30 ¿no? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman viene un epic GAP

Euro Dólar Grafico | EUR USD tiempo real | Euro Dólar Grafico Forex

No esperes muchas subidas.


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> los yankys abren a las 3:30 ¿no? :



Si, señor, mientras tanto vaya a Cáritas a reservar sitio para la cena y cuente ud. también con mi presencia en el evento


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, señor, mientras tanto vaya a Cáritas a reservar sitio para la cena y cuente ud. también con mi presencia en el evento



Enviame un par de euros para el metro : me queda muy lejos ::


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, señor, mientras tanto vaya a Cáritas a reservar sitio para la cena y cuente ud. también con mi presencia en el evento



Mulder en Cáritas, esto es el principio del fin...
DEFAULT.


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

k-listo dijo:


> yo, de mayor, quiero ser como debianita....
> palmando en Fer, como un señor....
> suerte a todos y (zuloman), cuando el barco se hunde, lo mejor es agarrarse a un barril de ron, que le quede lo justo para cocerse y flotar...
> abrazo a todos los sufridores y a los que van forrandose.....Tambien...claro...
> aupa la foreria mas resistente...



Plamando pasta se aprende mucho  es el mejor curso de trading que uno puede hacer. 

Vas largo en FER?? Pienso que se va a ir a los 6.35 en breve, tiene una tendencia bajista de libro.

Uuuii parece que esto se puede ir mas para abajo, voy a ver a estudiar a quien le meto cortos.


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder en Cáritas, esto es el principio del fin...
> DEFAULT.



Hoy me han pillado con el cargador bueno, pero hasta que se termine la sesión aun puede que rebase el cupo mínimo para el comedor social


----------



## Interesado (27 Abr 2010)

Saltaron los stops. Fuera de todo con pérdidas moderadas.

El resto del partido lo veré desde la barrera. Momento muy crítico. Va a ser muy interesante ver hasta dónde baja y dónde cierran.

Zuloman, Mulder acierta con los días en que pasa algo, lo que hay que tener un poco de cautela es con la dirección, que a veces(pocas) le sale del revés.


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Pecata, tu utilizas bolsamania para el realtime,no? Te funciona bien? Me lleva todo el dia haciendo el tonto a mi


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Saltaron los stops. Fuera de todo con pérdidas moderadas.
> 
> El resto del partido lo veré desde la barrera. Momento muy crítico. Va a ser muy interesante ver hasta dónde baja y dónde cierran.
> 
> Zuloman, *Mulder acierta con los días en que pasa algo, lo que hay que tener un poco de cautela es con la dirección, que a veces(pocas) le sale del revés*.



si, justo el dia que yo le meto con todo a tope acierte que sera fuerte, pero en duireccion contraria :: :: ::
esto es peor que urbas oye :´(


----------



## Urederra (27 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes.

*POPULAR*

*-6,07%*


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si, justo el dia que yo le meto con todo a tope acierte que sera fuerte, pero en duireccion contraria :: :: ::
> esto es peor que urbas oye :´(



Pues no te quejes que ayer te di un curso iniciático sobre el tema y no lo has seguido.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

Señales de compra en ARIA y MPEL


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Luca, que bueno verle por aqui. Ha llegado el momento de meterle a las mamachichos, son mi siguiente objetivo, sin rencor :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no te quejes que ayer te di un curso iniciático sobre el tema y no lo has seguido.



calla, calla, que no tienes un fiel seguidor como yo, palmando hasta la camisa y con la fe inquebranteble 8: si es otro ya te hubiera crucificado


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Esto empieza a animarse, parece, a ver si se anima lo suficiente.


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2010)

Luca, como ha ido la feria?

Sigues dentro del mercado NASDAQ?


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> calla, calla, que no tienes un fiel seguidor como yo, palmando hasta la camisa y con la fe inquebranteble 8: si es otro ya te hubiera crucificado



Sabe ud. muy poco sobre mis seguidores 

Y eso que no me incluyo a mi mismo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, como ha ido la feria?
> 
> Sigues dentro del mercado NASDAQ?



Hola DP

He vendido todo ahora mismo, no me fío de como va la cosa.

Tenía DPTR DYN y NVAX

Creo que el EUR/USD va a subir hoy mucho.


Me puse largo y me ovidé, efectivamente toda la semana en la feria estuve... XD


----------



## kokaine (27 Abr 2010)

Otro que se apunta a las perdidas. Hoy me están desplumando. 

Mi único consuelo es que mis largos han echo mínimos en resistencias importantes y mientras no las pasen no pienso venderlos.

El que no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, que bueno verle por aqui. Ha llegado el momento de meterle a las mamachichos, son mi siguiente objetivo, sin rencor :XX:



Espero mi oportunidad, traigo plusvalías en USD calentitas... XDD

Si no leo el foro gano más dinero así que me vais a ver poco por aquí, saludar y poco más.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no te quejes que ayer te di un curso iniciático sobre el tema y no lo has seguido.



Zuloman, bájate pa Sevilla, que te voy a dar un curso iniciático sobre _Griego_.... ven, tontirolín, que no te va a doler ::::::


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Espero mi oportunidad, traigo plusvalías en USD calentitas... XDD
> 
> Si no leo el foro gano más dinero así que me vais a ver poco por aquí, saludar y poco más.



Yo ya he lanzado la orden de venta a 11.295, de momento no le metere con lo gordo y stop ajustado a 11.36. La venganza se sirve en frio 

EDIT:Vendidas a 11.29


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2010)

NVAX está en muy buena forma... llevan acumulando desde hace días... además el freefloat es de 7.4M ahora mismo.

Si hay presión por comprar -cortos- ... puede explotar hasta los 7.xx

Stock Quote NVAX


----------



## donpepito (27 Abr 2010)

Lo de CRITERIA es de libro.. quedará para la posteridad...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

cuanto mejor lo hacen los yankys peor lo hace el ibex 

No entiendo nada de nada, solo veo que :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

Me he puesto largo en el ibex en 10488 y stoxx 2828
A comprar barato y vender caro jajajajaja inocho:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Abr 2010)

16:00
Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board 
57,9 mucho mejor que el 53,5 esperado

FED de Richmond
Sube de 0 a 9 en el mes de marzo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> NVAX está en muy buena forma... llevan acumulando desde hace días... además el freefloat es de 7.4M ahora mismo.
> 
> Si hay presión por comprar -cortos- ... puede explotar hasta los 7.xx
> 
> Stock Quote NVAX



Está haciendo cucharón, pero los resultados serán malos...

Es una ARIA v2 no lo olvides.


----------



## pyn (27 Abr 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cuanto mejor lo hacen los yankys peor lo hace el ibex
> 
> No entiendo nada de nada, solo veo que :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::



Bienvenido al IBEX

Cuando quieras te vienes a operar en USD.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

Estoy con la caña esperando a Ibr,Grifols y sos.
Solo comprare a muy buen precio.Tambien estoy vigilando a ACS.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Cuidado, forería: en la sesión de control ante el senado de EEUU, a Goldman le están dando fuerte y flojo.

Veremos en qué acaba todo esto....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

Está muy tonto el mercado, mañana lo miro, con lo ue he sacado hoy he pagado los excesos de la feria y me sobra para los castos corrientes del més.

Suerte gayers, en especial a HL que ya le toca.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

Melco Crown Entertainment Ltd: NASDAQ:MPEL quotes & news - Google Finance

señal de compra cumplida


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

Soltados los contratos del stoxx en 2838 + 10 puntos
Sigo con el Ibex largo


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Parece que remontamos, mi paciencia está dando sus frutos, aunque sean solo para recuperarme.

edito: nada, lo vuelven a tirar, nos están mostrando mucha debilidad y eso solo quiere decir una cosa....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

su puta madre vendi el largo del ibex en 10548 y lo he recomprado en 10504,tambien recompro largos stoxx en 2828


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

Intento soltarlos en los mismos puntos: 10548 y 2838,si no me los dejo para mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Abr 2010)

Al loro. 
*S&P rebaja el rating de Portugal *


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (27 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al loro.
> *S&P rebaja el rating de Portugal *



Hijos de puta. Estos están cortos en Europa..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al loro.
> *S&P rebaja el rating de Portugal *



Coincide con la vela roja que veo en el eur usd, esto me cambia el escenario semanal...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Abr 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> Reacciones: Tras la rebaja de rating de Portugal el diferencial de la deuda Griega contra la alemana a 10 años sube a 712 puntos básicos.





> Ojo algo extraño: Ojo al revés de la lógica el spread entre Portugal y Alemania tras la rebaja de rating se reduce de 284 a 278 puntos básicos y la rentabilidad del bono a 2 años baja de 5,24 a 5,15 %. Una reacción muy extraña


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al loro.
> *S&P rebaja el rating de Portugal *



El mismo mamoneo de siempre...mañana o pasado le tocara a España.... bajon y luego subidas... hay que comprar en los momentos de cagalera y ponerse corto en los subidones y maximos,y tener paciencia....


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Cada vez que el Stoxx pasa de 2830 pasa algo que lo tira abajo de nuevo, llámense pitos o llámense flautas, nos siguen paseando el miedo con demasiado dramatismo.

Por una vez empiezo a estar de acuerdo con HL.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

Yo aguanto....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2010)

Largos abrasándose, negros


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que remontamos, mi paciencia está dando sus frutos, aunque sean solo para recuperarme.
> 
> edito: nada, lo vuelven a tirar, nos están mostrando mucha debilidad y eso solo quiere decir una cosa....



Mulder, no es santo de mi devoción el dar consejos a los demás (de igual manera que no los suelo solicitar) pero me permito la licencia de sugerirte que cierres a pérdidas tus largos para limitar el daño. Parece bastante obvio que hoy NO vamos a subir...


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

Venga chavales que ya remonta... 


-3,50%...


jajaja... :XX:


Saludos ::


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

A ver si baja el esepe a 1195 para chapar los cortos yankis...


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga chavales que ya remonta...
> 
> 
> -3,50%...
> ...




Y espera, que detrás vienen los cabrones tonueles con pintas en el lomo, dando por el culo jojojojojo.... si es que...


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

Voy a por Nelson que lo tengo correteando por el parque... :fiufiu:



ahora vuelvo...


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mulder, no es santo de mi devoción el dar consejos a los demás (de igual manera que no los suelo solicitar) pero me permito la licencia de sugerirte que cierres a pérdidas tus largos para limitar el daño. Parece bastante obvio que hoy NO vamos a subir...



Pues tienes razón, pero todo lo malo de hoy ya ha salido, al menos esperaré al final de la sesión, porque con la volatilidad que hay aun se puede recuperar bastante.

edito: de hecho, acabo de recuperar más de 10 puntos....

edito2: hoy creo que voy a ser el comensal de honor en Cáritas....


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues tienes razón, pero todo lo malo de hoy ya ha salido, al menos esperaré al final de la sesión, porque con la volatilidad que hay aun se puede recuperar bastante.



Fine... pero ten cuidado tío. 
Debo admitir, muy a regañadientes, que os he acabado cogiendo cariño y no quiero que os pase nada malo :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

Comprando banco griegoooo

National Bank of Greece (ADR): NYSE:NBG quotes & news - Google Finance

Me voy a casa surmanos.

Pollastre, ya que aguante pérdidas, aunque creo que en USA no cerraremos muy lejos de los 1200 del ESPE. (1192 opino como buena tralla)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> venga chavales que ya remonta... :d
> 
> 
> -3,50%...
> ...



cep.cri -10000 3.81 +0.059 3.751 :xx::xx:


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Comprando banco griegoooo
> 
> National Bank of Greece (ADR): NYSE:NBG quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ...




Qué decirte.... que ojalá tengas razón, pero cuando el pánico campa por sus respetos en los mercados, los técnicos se vuelven completamente estériles... nada vale ya. De ahí mi preocupación por la gente que sigue abierta en estos momentos.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2010)

Tonuel ve sacando los sellos

Hoy hay puesta de largo


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> cep.cri -10000 3.81 +0.059 3.751 :xx::xx:



Criteria a 3,75€... caminito de los 2 euros... :XX:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2010)

Hola, no se si lo habrá puesto alguien, luego leo el hilo...

El Ibex ha parado justo en el retroceso 38,2% de la subida desde febrero... perder estos mínimos nos mandan por debajo de los 9916 de principios de febrero...

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Ya me han saltado los stops, y encima me quedo aliviado, esto seguro que es una señal de largos. 

Solo me quedo con una pequeña posi en Iberia... 
Ains...


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Tonuel certifique el guano 

Cerrados cortos de mamachichos, misera 6 centimillos, es que no me fio un pelo.


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel certifique el guano
> 
> Cerrados cortos de mamachichos, misera 6 centimillos, es que no me fio un pelo.




no se me impaciente... :no:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## kemao2 (27 Abr 2010)

kemao2 dijo:


> EL prox martes España publica sus datos de deficit publico, un previsible mal dato (mas deficit publico del previsto o mas deficit respecto a 2009, lo cual es casi seguro) volverá a llevar el diferencial de la deuda por encima de los 100 puntos y generar muchos nervios en la bolsa y atraerá la atención de los especuladores contra España. Creo que el martes volverá el pánico y los nervios y esto no tiene mucho potencial de subida.
> 
> 
> Creo que este dato es muy importante, puede cada vez habrá menos correlación entre el IBEX y el resto de indices internacionales , tal y como le ha pasado a Grecia durante su agonía.



Esta muy mal autocitarse  pero los cortos de hoy eran claros y las nubes de tormenta se divisaban desde hace días.


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Wall Street está perdiendo soportes ahora mismo. La situación está absolutamente desmadrada, SALID CAGANDO LECHES los que estéis abiertos todavía, por Dios.

Ha llegado el WANO... y nosotros con estos pelos!


----------



## Claca (27 Abr 2010)

Glups.... Además hay un HCH que nos lleva a mínimos....

10.492,40 -446,90 -4,0853%


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Madre mia!!!!! La que esta cayendo, hast r4 me ha dejado de funcionar! Joder quiero pillar cortos de CRI, que parece que han llegado su momento 

Comprar SAN, que ahora estan baratas inocho:
Tranquilos, la bolsa al final siempre sube inocho:

Carpatos esta desesperado:

S&P rebaja a Grecia a BB+/B, es decir a bonos basura, y por debajo del mínimo del BCE para colaterales, ahora sí que la hemos liado. Mucho cuidado

Preparen cortos gordos, mañana puede ser un festival, la vida puede ser maravillosa :XX:


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

Joder ahora sí que la hemos cagado.

Cárpatos reporta que S&P ha bajado a Grecia a nivel de bono basura, BB+, un peldaño por debajo de lo que acepta el BCE como colateral para sus préstamos.

Se acabó señores.
Tomen posiciones, van a contemplar Uds. el primer default de un país de la zona Euro.

Un acontecimiento histórico, si me preguntan Uds.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2010)

Subidas vertiginosas las de hoy sin duda


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (27 Abr 2010)

Se viene el recorte a España en cualquier momento... A ver cuando recortan a UK estos cornudos..


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder, parece que la venta de los 1400 contratos no fue un error... O__O!

Yo estoy ya afuera menos por 1000 accs de iberia (el resto lo he largado), y si mañana tienen un buen día por lo de amadeus, las largo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

un buen estreno en futuros el mio, creo que no se puede empezar peor, y eso que empece ganando y vendi y recompre una vez mas, osea que ahorrando me ha caido la del pulpo :: :: ::

otro dia como este y se acabaron mis aventuras bursatiles, que les den 8:


----------



## Interesado (27 Abr 2010)

Benditos stops.

Al fin el gran guano ha llegado. Ahora rebote del gato muerto (y con suerte) y a mínimos. 10600 era punto de no retorno.

Curiosidad: Al fin y al cabo, los de R4 no iban tan desencaminados comprando gamesas... :XX:


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

Ibex 35 al cierre -4,19%

10480 puntos





Saludos :baba:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Srs y Sras Pepon ha muerto!!! 

Nos vemos en los 9000 antes de que acabe la semana.

Ahora en serio esto da mucho miedo, estoy por ir al banco sacar toda las pasta comprar oro, latunes, pistolas y municion.


EDIT: ibex 10.480 OMG, nadie ha ganado la porra


----------



## Claca (27 Abr 2010)

Vamos a ver, ya sabíamos que esto terminaría pasando. Ellos también. Así que calma.


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Se viene el recorte a España en cualquier momento...




ya lo dijo Centeno la semana pasada... )


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Asturiano (27 Abr 2010)

Hoy Centenno vendrá calentito. 

Pero joder aquí somos perros viejos, esto tenía que pasar tarde o temprano, suerte a todos.


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Bueno, me he quedado con un contrato nada más, he tenido que vender uno, el otro lo mantendré hasta que mis nietos hereden....


----------



## pollastre (27 Abr 2010)

> comprar oro, latunes, pistolas y municion.




jajajajajaja! cabrones, dejad de hacerme reir coño ::::::


----------



## kemao2 (27 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 al cierre -4,19%
> 
> 10480 puntos
> 
> ...




Hoy para cenar hay solomillo de torito imprudente. :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (27 Abr 2010)

Ya estoy en casa.

Pollastre, 1192 de momento ha servido de freno...


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Asturiano dijo:


> Hoy Centenno vendrá calentito.
> 
> Pero joder aquí somos perros viejos, esto tenía que pasar tarde o temprano, suerte a todos.



Yo contaba con esto para mayo, pero a los leoncios siempre les gusta sorprendernos, de todas formas puede que no me equivoque.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2010)

Por ahora la Onda1 de C ha sido de 3100 puntos en lugar de 4000, pero sigo pensando que la forma será parecida... ienso:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2403072-post71822.html

Saludos... y enhorabuena a tod@s los que íbamos cortos! 

PD: La Onda2 de C acabó en 1156x, estamos inmersos en la 3, NUNCA es la más corta, así que tomen asiento...


----------



## spheratu (27 Abr 2010)

Estamos a las puertas del gran guano? el profetizado mega guano?


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

jajajajajaja... :XX:

*Sacyr -7,19%
Ferrovial -6,57%
B. Popular -6,09%
BBVA -5,74%
Bankinter -5,74%
Mapfre -5,01%
FCC -4,95%
Abertis -4,81%
Banesto -4,48%*





jojojojo... y para mi amigo Emilio tengo uno especial... :XX:

*B.Santander -5,41%*





Saludos ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Estamos a las puertas del gran guano? el profetizado mega guano?



Comenzamos el año en 12.240 y en abril estamos en 10.480 y hemos visto el 9.916, si pestañeas te lo pierdes... )

PD: Me voy al hilo de compras de bonos alemanes... :cook:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jajajajajaja! cabrones, dejad de hacerme reir coño ::::::




Seguro que Carpatos se ha ido a hacer lo mismo, el pobre esta acojanado perdido, o almenos es lo que deduzco de sus comentarios.

El tema es serio, mañana puede ser el declive. 

PD: Alguien de este hilo ha comprado oro en moneditas? Con el acojone me estoy leyendo los hilos que hablan del tema. Tambien estoy buscando valores seguros en gusanolandia para diversificar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2010)

Más madera!!!!!

De Cárpatos:

S&P rebaja a Grecia a BB+/B, es decir a bonos basura, y por debajo del mínimo del BCE para colaterales, ahora sí que la hemos liado. Mucho cuidado


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Creo que Goldman está vendiendo con su maquinita a saco.


----------



## Mendrugo (27 Abr 2010)

Muy mala pinta nos deja la sesión de hoy.

Para los bajistas próxima parada 10.100/9.900
Para los alcistas como muestra el gráfico, estariamos en la base de un canal lateral amplio, en el que por abajo los 10.400 corresponderian a la misma.


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

kemao2 dijo:


> Hoy para cenar hay solomillo de torito imprudente. :rolleye:



Voy a pasarme por la carniceria esta tarde... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## spheratu (27 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Comenzamos el año en 12.240 y en abril estamos en 10.480 y hemos visto el 9.916, si pestañeas te lo pierdes... )
> 
> PD: Me voy al hilo de compras de bonos alemanes... :cook:



Para mi el gran guano empieza por debajo de 8000. Es en ese punto cuando me pongo con el bol de palomitas y las gafas de tresdé.::


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

Su puta madre cerre los cortos del esepe en 1195,me quedo largo con contrato del ibex y del stoxx y corto en 2 acciones del ibex.
Hoy he salido con leves plusvalias,a ver mañana.


----------



## pyn (27 Abr 2010)

Y el stoxxx sigue bajando.... 

Por cierto una curiosidad, los futuros gordos cerraron en 10332 y los mini 10295, nunca había visto tanta descompensación.


----------



## Kujire (27 Abr 2010)

*Wano en Greengolandia*

good waning s-pain!!!​

sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell​
...pepón saluda hombre!!!:xx:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

es absurdo preguntar que hicieron los leones, ademas de devorar vivas a gacelas como yo, pero bueno mulder, comentalo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2010)

Largo S&P con dos ....... 1188.


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Hoy no pondré el volumen de los leoncios porque todo el mundo sabrá ya como ha salido, aunque he de decir una cosa, el volumen sale *extrañamente muy bajo* o los leoncios no son los que han provocado esto o aquí pasa algo muy raro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no pondré el volumen de los leoncios porque todo el mundo sabrá ya como ha salido, aunque he de decir una cosa, el volumen sale *extrañamente muy bajo* o los leoncios no son los que han provocado esto o aquí pasa algo muy raro.



En el Konkorde me marca soltada general gacelística y bajan "un pelín" las manos fuertes... ienso: pero con saldo positivo todavía...


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En el Konkorde me marca soltada general gacelística y bajan "un pelín" las manos fuertes... ienso: pero con saldo positivo todavía...



Gracias por decirlo, es muy raro que en esta bajada no participen los leoncios.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> ¿Vamos a pasar hambre?
> Tengo miedo.



TEF *-3,43%*

Gratz! ::


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Por cierto, los leoncios *han comprado hoy en subasta*, para acabar de redondear lo extraño ienso:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> ¿Vamos a pasar hambre?
> Tengo miedo.



Tu tranquilo, con los dividendos que te van a dar tus blue chips podras comprar latunes


:XX: :XX:


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> TEF *-3,43%*
> 
> Gratz! ::





debianita dijo:


> Tu tranquilo, con los dividendos que te van a dar tus blue chips podras comprar latunes
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX:




jojojo... que cabrones... :XX:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> jojojo... que cabrones... :XX:




Joder, que me van a hechar del curro, no puedo aguantarme la risa :XX:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Si tú rite, rite, pero tengo el trastero lleno de latastunes y latasmalacatones en almibar.



Si tiene usted dinero yo haria lo siguiente:

Comprar SAN a 9.49 y BBVA a 10.09, estan muy baratas!!! Como ya sabe la bolsa siempre sube, ademas tendra buenos dividendos 

inocho:

Sin acritud


----------



## visaul (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, los leoncios *han comprado hoy en subasta*, para acabar de redondear lo extraño ienso:



Mulder. yo de bolsa soy muy principiante pero ¿ pueden haber recibido instrucciones las manos fuertes para que no haya un pánico?.
No es lo mismo un 4% que un 7 - 8%, el IBEX lo controla una agencia grande con los ojos cerrados y ya en la enterior crisis se comento que los grandes habían recibido presiones para no vender.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Abr 2010)

UUaaaaarrrgggggg!!

Los osos se desperezan.
A ver si en estos dias me posiciono,que tengo un monazo de hemoglobina que te pasas.

Comentar que los large speculators acumulan otra semana bajistas( 4 semanas ya)
Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts Estamos pa cualquier cosa.
Solo he venido a saludar,y a ver los certificados de Tonuel.
S2 y plusv. pa todos.

PD:Estoy viendo en CNBC el testimonio por fraude de los chicos de GS por ponerse "cortos" con seguros(CDO) contra las hipotecas fallidas de sus clientes.
Vaya GHdP!!


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

visaul dijo:


> Mulder. yo de bolsa soy muy principiante pero ¿ pueden haber recibido instrucciones las manos fuertes para que no haya un pánico?.
> No es lo mismo un 4% que un 7 - 8%, el IBEX lo controla una agencia grande con los ojos cerrados y ya en la enterior crisis se comento que los grandes habían recibido presiones para no vender.



Yo creo que no lo pueden controlar ellos solitos (una gencia grande) pueden empujar lo suyo, pero tanto como controlarlo no creo. De todas formas mirando volúmenes de los leoncios no parece que hayamos tenido ningún pánico.

Pero en este momento ya no se que pensar, la verdad, estoy analizando los gráficos en diario a ver si saco algo en claro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2010)

El cruce €/$ a un pelo de perder mínimos...

1.3211 vs 1.3205

Saludos...

PD: Si hay algun optimista de la zona euro, que compre ahora €/$, si le sale bien, se forra!!!! 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Abr 2010)

Entonces.... mañana subimos o bajamos?
quien se moja????


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Entonces.... mañana subimos o bajamos?
> quien se moja????



Yo veo opciones de rebotar mañana si el Stoxx pasa al cierre el 2763.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En el Konkorde me marca soltada general gacelística y bajan "un pelín" las manos fuertes... ienso: pero con saldo positivo todavía...



Os imagináis lo de hoy con soltada de manos fuertes...???? :


----------



## Centinela (27 Abr 2010)

*Menudo hostión*

Que se ha dado el Ibex. ¿Mañana? No sabría decir, si hay que mojarse diría que cerrará en rojo. Aunque puede que haya rebote. ¿Quién sabe?

No obstane, me mojo, y mañana el ibex cerrará en rojo.


----------



## Claca (27 Abr 2010)

El ibex ha cerrado en un sitio relevante... Si mañana abrimos al alza (la noche es larga) puede que haya un buen rebote:







Si se aleja mucho, irá a buscar el siguiente soporte y creo que si lo hace no terminará bien. Así lo veo yo.


----------



## Diegales (27 Abr 2010)

Hacia mucho que no me pasaba por aqui. 

Aprovecho un dia tan especial para saludar.


----------



## David_ (27 Abr 2010)

Yo tampoco entro mucho pero hoy el morbo era inevitable je, je la bolsa la dejo para los "cracks" je, je que nadie me malinterprete


----------



## Dawkins (27 Abr 2010)

Viendo que HL se queda largo para mañana.. seguiremos cayendo


----------



## credulo (27 Abr 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Dentro de 15 días voy a cobrar una pasta gansa del dividendo de Movistar. Todo, todo lo reinvertiré en más Matildes. Con un poco de suerte las compraré a 16 u menos.
> 
> :X Movistar :X mi amor, hasta que la muerte nos separe.



Diversifica hombre, por mucho aprecio que le tengas.

Yo de todo esto no entiendo nada. Pero sólo hacia final de sesión ha superado el "soporte" no confirmado desde mínimos de 2009 y mínimos de 2010.


----------



## Gamu (27 Abr 2010)

Tonuel, ¿y los nelsons? mira que he entrado al hilo para verlos....

La verdad es que comienzo a tener un "deja vu" con la situación actual.

El año pasado por estas fechas la bolsa tambien se pego un talegazo histórico. 

Parece que va a haber panico en los próximos dias, ¿sera el momento de entrar largo? jejejej


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Abr 2010)

David_ dijo:


> Yo tampoco entro mucho pero hoy el morbo era inevitable je, je la bolsa la dejo para los "cracks" je, je que nadie me malinterprete



Yo también vengo corriendo cual gacela a saludar. 

¿Andestán los certificaos?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Abr 2010)

Hola chicos, os sigo desde la distancia entre mis montañas de libros.

Os dejo unos valores sabrosones. .

The Student Loan Corp.: NYSE:STU quotes & news - Google Finance

Annaly Capital Management, Inc.: NYSE:NLY quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Abr 2010)

Vaya, me he ausentado un rato y me encuentro con la debacle.
Yo de momento me voy a retirar, esto lo veo para mayores. Tendrían que ponerle dos rombos* al IBEX.

* Nota explicativa para los yogurines del hilo: hace años, los dos rombos aparecían en la parte superior izquierda de la pantalla en la televisión cuando emitían una película o serie no apta para menores, lo que significaba que había que irse ipso facto a dormir.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Abr 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> good waning s-pain!!!​
> 
> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell​
> ...pepón saluda hombre!!!:xx:



Je je je, últimamente solo te dejas ver en los wano-days.


----------



## kaxkamel (27 Abr 2010)

siguiendo con el off-topic del otro día... más (copy-posteo) lo mismo del otro hilo:



> acabo de llegar a casa... y veo que me he perdido casi 5 páginas (supongo que eso quiere decir que la crisis ya ha acabado y tal)
> no, en serio... otro off-topic como el del otro día y las apuestas de reta.
> 
> salgo a echar la primitiva y me encuentro a los dos colegas del otro día... y acabamos en el mismo bar... y en la misma conversación... y en la misma máquina.
> ...


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

S&P rebaja a bono basura los ratings de los principales bancos griegos - 27/04/10 - 2095266 - elEconomista.es

Ahora toca Portugal e Hispanistan, a los yogures ya no los pueden rebajar más :XX:

Carguen cortos arrrrrrg!!

Lo dicho, sacaremos una pasta con los cortos, pero esto da miedo de verdad 8:


----------



## Condor (27 Abr 2010)

Pensando en los 9000, mañana debería rebotar.

La bolsa sigue estando aburrida....

Como es que va la cosa? 20% de paro español, 240.000 millones de deuda griega, 1800000 millones de déficit (anual) en los EE.UU y esto va para arriba? vamos hombre!!!

Pero mañana rebota


----------



## terraenxebre (27 Abr 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Pensando en los 9000, mañana debería rebotar.
> 
> La bolsa sigue estando aburrida....
> 
> ...



se pondrá interesante en el camino hacia los 6500


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Ya ha aparecido el Condor!!!! Este es el guano bueno, la señal que faltaba.

GUANO GUANO!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Dentro de 15 días voy a cobrar una pasta gansa del dividendo de Movistar. Todo, todo lo reinvertiré en más Matildes. Con un poco de suerte las compraré a 16 u menos.
> 
> :X Movistar :X mi amor, hasta que la muerte nos separe.




¿Has pensado en la de años de dividendos que has de esperar cobrar para recuperarte de lo de hoy...? 8:


:Baile:




Gamu dijo:


> Tonuel, ¿y los nelsons? mira que he entrado al hilo para verlos....





indenaiks dijo:


> Yo también vengo corriendo cual gacela a saludar.
> 
> ¿Andestán los certificaos?



los Nelsons y certificados están un poco atrás... justo en la celebración del cierre del Ibex... 


Saludos


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Copy paste de un comentario del hilo de mis previsiones, OJO AL DATO:

Google Traducir


EDIT: Link directo:

http://translate.google.es/translat...=com.microsoft:es:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLL_es


EDIT enésimo, el link directo tampoco funciona  baje y busquen el gobiernogriego garantiza ABSOLUTAMENTE los depositos.
Papakonstantinou dice que el gobierno garantiza los depositos ... mañana corralito en Grecia

Anotación, el dia que diga esto Zperro o la iluminada de Salgado salgan corriendo a por la pasta y directos al Lidl a comprar atún Nixe


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Abr 2010)

Hola pasaba a saludar...o. que guay estar en liquidez!. Es guay.....)

Palomitas y tal...


----------



## kokaine (27 Abr 2010)

Como se anima el foro en un día así jejej.

Es cierto lo de la baja venta de los leoncios... En cierto modo mucha gente esperaba un guano por estos temas, de hecho muchos de por aki, (entre los que no me incluyo) habéis sacado tajada o vais cortos.....

Pero y si quisieran rizar el rizo?? Aprovechemos la "coyuntura" y dejemos que las gacelas entre ellas mismas caigan en pánico, y buala!! rebotamos y a por máximos...

El S&P se ha parado en la resistencia clave de 1180-1185... Creo que estamos en los "mínimos" permitidos...

Desde luego si seguimos a la baja, van a tocar cortos a discreción, pero desde luego quizás este sea el momento de entrar largos o ponerse cortos....

EL SAN por ejemplo, se ha parado justo en el 61.8 fibo de la bajada que le llevo del máximo 12,135 al mínimo 8,695 asi que en el caso del IBex estamos como decia antes en el momento de ir a buscar ese minimo otra vez o de rebotar.
Yo , de perdido al rio, mantengo mis largos y así seguiré mientras no vea al S&P por debajo de 1180.


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Hoy el Stoxx se ha puesto oficialmente bajista, los gringos puede que aun suban un poco, pero a nosotros ya nos han dado la puntilla.

El Ibex ya estaba bajista desde enero.

Esto no quiere decir que no haya rebote, pero a partir de ahora va a valer más la pena estar corto que largo.

edito: hoy era víspera de luna llena, como no ienso:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Carpatos haciendo horas extras:

S&P en su rebaja de rating ha asignado a Grecia lo que se llaman tasa de recuperación. Este es un indicador en el que calculan en el caso de llegar a un default que media de recuperación podrían tener los acreedores. S&P le dan entre el 30 al 50% de recuperación. Asegura que el riesgo de default no es inminente pero que crecen los riesgos.


Que alguien me de un valium!, estoy histérico


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Ibex ya estaba bajista desde enero...




ya lo dijo don Antonio... 


Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

El dow va camino de mini guano -1.37%, mañana gap de -2% y para abajo en el chulibex. Nos vamos a forrar de papelitos 8:

EDIT: Banco Santander, S.A. Sponsored (NYSE: STD) -6.59%

vamos a morir todos varias veces!!!

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=std&d=t


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (27 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya lo dijo don Antonio...
> 
> 
> Saludos :fiufiu:



Es hora de solucionar viejas rencillas con el botas,criteria,tele5....


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es hora de solucionar viejas rencillas con el botas,criteria,tele5....



Cortos a discreción, el botas se está dejando un 6.5% en gringolandia :baba:

Con todo lo gordo!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2010)

Pfff que me ha costado vender... pero viendo como está el panorama...

Esperemos que mañana de un rebote a medio día que permita escapar a algunos.

Buenas noches o


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2010)

Fin de fiesta para el sp


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2010)

Jalisco no te rajes...

T-Solar aplaza su salida a bolsa ante la "inseguridad jurídica creada por Industria" - 27/04/10 - 2095753 - elEconomista.es


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fin de fiesta para el sp




El mileralismo va a llegar!!!! S&P -2.4% Ojo con los largos, ni con una pértiga  mañana.


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jalisco no te rajes...
> 
> T-Solar aplaza su salida a bolsa ante la "inseguridad jurídica creada por Industria" - 27/04/10 - 2095753 - elEconomista.es




joder!!!, nada más salir era para darle al botón rojo :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> joder!!!, nada más salir era para darle al botón rojo :XX:



Estos han visto la plaza y se lo han pensado mejor


----------



## Zetaperro (27 Abr 2010)

Undex 35

Los osos se estan lamiendo....


----------



## Antiparras (27 Abr 2010)

Buenas noche hamijos, Alguien sabe el porqué del -16% que le están metiendo a AIG????


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El mileralismo va a llegar!!!! S&P -2.4% Ojo con los largos, ni con una pértiga  mañana.




Habemus gap de apertura... 100 puntetes más o menos... :XX:



Aunque seguro que luego viene el rebotón... inocho:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

El S&P va a ser salvado por la campana, parece, 1180 justos al cierre.


----------



## luisfernando (27 Abr 2010)

Porque AIG esta a la vuelta de la esquina de la Quiebra. 

AIG esta muerta...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Parece que la mañana se presenta aburrida y que vamos a estar en un lateral sin dirección precisa, al menos hasta las 11 más o menos.



Lo clavastes...


----------



## kokaine (27 Abr 2010)

No se, pero el rebote lo veo cada vez mas dificil.


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Lo clavastes...



Un poco de respeto, aqui nos equivocamos todos, incluido el doctor Mulder. De sabios es rectificar y aprovechar la tendencia


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues vaya bajadita que se han marcado en este momento, aunque sigo pensando (sobre todo por el bien de mi cuenta) que no ira mucho más lejos.
> 
> También tengo razones técnicas, ultimamente hacen este tipo de movimientos antes de algo gordo.



... y seguistes mojándote, todo un mérito... tratándose de un casino


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo estoy aguantando mis largos in extremis, creo que ahora vendrá un rebote fuerte, aunque se han descolgado más de lo que me imaginaba en un principio.



......................................... y seguimos


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ......................................... y seguimos




Con todos mis respetos, mójese usted.

Le pondré un símil muy hispanistaní, los penáltis los fallan quienes los chutan.

Sin acritud ... y eso, a toro pasado .....

Saludos


----------



## chollero (27 Abr 2010)

habemus guano?


----------



## carloszorro (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ......................................... y seguimos



Los señoritos que veis a los pescadores desde la orilla y sin mojaros supongo que tendreis el decreto ley preparado para subirnos los impuestos para cuando en vez de minusvalias sean ganancias
Porque los señoritos tambien quereis comer truchas, claro :rolleye:


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ......................................... y seguimos



No aportas nada, solo acritud. Por favor, no trates de irritar al personal.


----------



## tonuel (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ... y seguistes mojándote, todo un mérito... tratándose de un casino




Sus palabras delatan su ignorancia... :Aplauso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Confesiones de un forero,

hola hamijos, nunca pensé que ganar pasta a lo grande me lo hiciera pasar tan mal. Realmente estoy acojonado con la que se nos viene encima. El tema de la bolsa no me preocupa, es más, fijo que mañana sacamos plusvis a lo grande. Lo que me tiene sin dormir es la panda de inutiles que lleva las riendas de este país (oposición incluida) y la que manda en la mayoria de paises."civilizados" , pienso (os juro que deseo equivocarme) que estamos a las puertas de algo muy gordo . Y me encuentro sin un rumbo para garantizar mi futuro y el de los mios, miedo me da.

PD: Estoy buscando billetes para ir a Rue de la Bourse y cambiar papelitos por algo tangible, en serio.

Ya pasó, ahora me tomo la medicación y a pensar en los cortos de mañana.

PD2: Espero y deseo ganarme un owned con certificado tonueliano incluido

Saludos y buenas noches a tod@s


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Un poco de respeto, aqui nos equivocamos todos, incluido el doctor Mulder. De sabios es rectificar y aprovechar la tendencia





debianita dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, mójese usted.
> 
> Le pondré un símil muy hispanistaní, los penáltis los fallan quienes los chutan.
> 
> ...





carloszorro dijo:


> Los señoritos que veis a los pescadores desde la orilla y sin mojaros supongo que tendreis el decreto ley preparado para subirnos los impuestos para cuando en vez de minusvalias sean ganancias
> Porque los señoritos tambien quereis comer truchas, claro :rolleye:





Wataru_ dijo:


> No aportas nada, solo acritud. Por favor, no trates de irritar al personal.





tonuel dijo:


> Sus palabras delatan su ignorancia... :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Hoy me he ganado un certificado y he perdido hasta la camisa, cierto, aun asi debo decir que todos los comentarios anteriores los asumo como propios.


La cagada ha sido monumental, de acuerdo, pero no podemos olvidar que desde Febrero el % de aciertos supera con mucho a cualquier analisto.

Estoy muy jodido, pero no enfadado con Mulder, era logico que algun dia la cagara a tope, lo que no era normal es un porcentaje del 80 o 90 % de aciertos.

Si mULDEr es un tipo inteligente, como estoy seguro de que lo es, se dara cuenta de que no hay sistema infalible que dure eternamente, yo mismo se lo dije muchas veces, a pesar de seguirle en todo lo que decia siempre, le decia que algun dia fallaria el sistema, es lo logico.

Ahora bien, espero que se lo tome con calma y sea capaz de empezar de cero, analizar que ha pasado y en base a eso hacer un nuevo sistema o rectificar este mismo hasta que funcione bien.


Me doy con un canto en los dientes si en los proximos 3 meses es capaz de tener el mismo porcentaje de aciertos que desde Febrero hasta ahora, recuperaria todo lo perdido y ganaria bastante dinero.

Lo mas preocupante, seria que no aceptara la realidad e insistiera en utilizar el mismo sistema sin hacer correcciones, en ese caso, casi me iria mejor con mis "corazonadas" por muy mal que se me hayan dado hasta el momento.

En el dia que mas he perdido en bolsa en toda mi vida, me reafirmo, creo que Mulder puede salir de esta.


Al que mete caña, a ver si tienes cojones para hacer tu una prediccion semanal el sabado, es muy facil criticar al que se moja como te han dicho, tu calladito siempre aciertas.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué decirte.... que ojalá tengas razón, pero cuando el pánico campa por sus respetos en los mercados, los técnicos se vuelven completamente estériles... nada vale ya. De ahí mi preocupación por la gente que sigue abierta en estos momentos.



A mi me importa un bledo lo que les pase a los especuladores. Ni frío ni calor


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> A mi me importa un bledo lo que les pase a los especuladores. Ni frío ni calor




Que hace usted aquí? Váyase usted a ver el furgol!


----------



## carloszorro (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> A mi me importa un bledo lo que les pase a los especuladores. Ni frío ni calor



Las caidas de las bolsas hacen ricos a muchos especuladores y pobres a muchos obreros como tu, asi que no te rias tanto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Que hace usted aquí? Váyase usted a ver el furgol!





carloszorro dijo:


> Las caidas de las bolsas hacen ricos a muchos especuladores y pobres a muchos obreros como tu, asi que no te rias tanto



Este solo viene a tocar los cojones, lo que no sabe es que cuando la bolsa baja muchos de vosotros os habeis forrado con los cortos ( felicidades por cierto ).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Abr 2010)

Mínimos en el cruce €/$... mañana será un día interesante...



Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Lo clavaste*s*...





Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ... y seguiste*s* mojándote, todo un mérito... tratándose de un casino



Su aportación no es muy valiosa, pero la próxima vez al menos no haga faltas de ortagrafía...

Saludos...


----------



## visaul (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> A mi me importa un bledo lo que les pase a los especuladores. Ni frío ni calor



Se nota que no sabes como funciona el mercado.

Probablemente con estas caidas muchos planes de pensiones y fondos de inversión han perdido mucho y la gente que contrata este tipo de productos es gente como tú y como yo.

Como te han dicho no enturbies más el hilo, yo no intervengo porque no tengo el conocimento necesario para dar una opinión fundada pero algunas veces me rio con las bromas que se tienen pero tú lo único que haces es dañar y encima hacer sangre en la herida porque se pierda dinero está implícito en el mismo momento que uno invierte en bolsa , no hay sistema cien por cien infalible y bastante jodido queda uno por perderlo y cuando es mucho peor, te prometo que la car que tienen que tener Mulder y Zuloman esta tarde es de poema y la sensación de impotencia de órdago, no es necesario que vengas a hacerte el gracioso y el pogre con lo de especuladores.

Y no se te olvide todos en la vida somos especuladores desde pedir a una chica salir a comprar en ebay una cosa más barat o más cara.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

Hacia tiempo que no pasaba por aquí. Me han recordado ya viejos tiempos del inicio de la crisis allá por el verano del 2007. En fin, me reitero en lo dicho... A ver si en lugar de pasaros el dia jugando trabajais de verdad. Vosotros no controlais nada... Lo decís muchas veces simples gacelas. Pero bueno seguir con las mates y con los rumores...

Hagan juego señores...

Esto va a reventar y mejor que busqueis algo más útil. Saludos

PD: No os preocupeis que no entro muy a menudo a escribir, aunque si os leo. No creo haber faltado a nadie (y no era mi intención) sólo he querido demostrar la inutilidad de vuestros análisis en algo que no tiene nada que ver con la "economia real" la del 20 % de paro...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mínimos en el cruce €/$... mañana será un día interesante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta bien procuraré no hacer faltas de ort*a*grafia


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoy me he ganado un certificado y he perdido hasta la camisa, cierto, aun asi debo decir que todos los comentarios anteriores los asumo como propios.
> 
> 
> La cagada ha sido monumental, de acuerdo, pero no podemos olvidar que desde Febrero el % de aciertos supera con mucho a cualquier analisto.
> ...



Muchas gracias por el apoyo. Lo cierto es que mi sistema acierta muchísimo pero cuando se equivoca ocurren cosas como las de hoy donde curiosamente esperaba una tendencia al alza fuerte. Nunca ocurre si espero una tendencia al alza floja ni mucho menos, solo si espero un dia con cierta fuerza, hasta en ese detalle acierta.

Aunque en algo hoy si que he acertado, esperaba el mínimo semanal para este dia y vaya si lo hemos hecho, ahora está por ver si realmente es mínimo semanal.

Mi sistema para dias con 'fuerza' como este se debería usar con dos stop ceñidos, uno para salir si las cosas se ponen feas y otro para entrar del lado contrario que será el correcto.

En fin, hace poco más de un año que empecé a usarlo, desde entonces he conseguido completarlo, aun es algo bastante nuevo y aun puede haber algún detalle que se me escape.

Lo siento mucho por aquellos, que como yo, hoy les haya ido muy mal siguiendo mi propio sistema.

Y con los bombillos hay que ir a muerte


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (27 Abr 2010)

Yo solo pasaba por aqui para decios que: me alegro por todos los que habeis palmado pasta, y cuanta mas pasta hayais palmado, pues mas me alegro.

(y conste que nos envidioso, cuando ganais me la suda)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Para colmo de males mañana gap a la baja :: ::

O rebota nada mas abrir o me voy a tener que rendir : ya me hago kakita :cook: :cook: :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Yo solo pasaba por aqui para decios que: me alegro por todos los que habeis palmado pasta, y cuanta mas pasta hayais palmado, pues mas me alegro.
> 
> (y conste que nos envidioso, cuando ganais me la suda)



Para poder perder pasta hay que ganarla antes  , si viene el guano fuerte habra que ponerse cortos y andando


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

visaul dijo:


> Se nota que no sabes como funciona el mercado.
> 
> Probablemente con estas caidas muchos planes de pensiones y fondos de inversión han perdido mucho y la gente que contrata este tipo de productos es gente como tú y como yo.
> 
> ...



Que no me interese no quiere decir que no sepa como funciona el mercado. Una de las características del mercado de competencia perfecta es la información simétrica ¿no? Lo siento, la mayoría no teneis toda las cartas... y estais a la merced de una marejada que no es natural sini provocada.

Paso de entrar en el tema ético porque estamos en galaxias diferentes. Sólo quería demostrar que estais jugando... que no le busqueis lógica a la bolsa... Se han hecho estudios sobre el tema... Mi avatar es un cisne negro. Si alguién esta interesado que le de al google...

Vuelvo a reiterame en que mi intención no era provocar a Mulder sino intentar argumentaros que sólo estais jugando a la ruleta... nada más
En los casinos también hay gente que cree sistemas infalibles para ganar...

Ahora comentabais lo de la calificación de lo bonos basura que si la la calificación impedia recurri al BCE y bla, bla, bla... ¿No os daois cuenta que las reglas de juego os la cambian cuándo les da la gana? ¿Os acordais de los "cortos" en otoño del año 2008? ¿Qué paso? ¿que hicieron las bolsas para impedir el pánico?


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> . A ver si en lugar de pasaros el dia jugando trabajais de verdad. Vosotros no controlais nada....




Que sabrá usted si trabajamos o no? dedíquese a sus asuntos y deje al prójimo en paz. Además si tuviera usted algo de idea no le haria falta trabajar, un dia como hoy se puede hacer pasta para todo un año con poco dinero.

Don't feed the troll, no entraré más en su juego.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

¿No os dais cuenta que lo dque ha pasado hoy con las agencias de rating más de uno debía tener información privilegiada?


----------



## debianita (27 Abr 2010)

Joder!! esto se está llenando de trolls!


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Que sabrá usted si trabajamos o no? dedíquese a sus asuntos y deje al prójimo en paz. Además si tuviera usted algo de idea no le haria falta trabajar, un dia como hoy se puede hacer pasta para todo un año con poco dinero.
> 
> Don't feed the troll, no entraré más en su juego.



Para averiguar que no soy un trol, no tiene usted más que mirar mis intervenciones en otros hilos.

Ganas de polemizar en territorio "enemigo" pues... si, lo reconozco

Y vuelvo a repetir, disculpas si he podido ofender a alguién. He querido entrar duro, pero mi crítica no iba dirigida a ninguna persona en concreta. Le toco a Mulder porque era un buen ejemplo ilustrativo de lo que quería decir


----------



## Efren (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ¿No os dais cuenta que lo dque ha pasado hoy con las agencias de rating más de uno debía tener información privilegiada?



en serio?







PD: ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2010)

Efren dijo:


> en serio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, shurperro


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

Efren dijo:


> en serio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues más de uno de esos que se cree eso de las mates, la estadística y las series temporales se ha pegado una buen susto...

Y si mi importa un pimiento como también cuando tienen *suerte* y ganan...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Abr 2010)

Tu lo que no acabas de entender es que la mayoria de este foro piensa que esto va a petar, osea que suelen ponerse cortos, has visto que hoy ha bajado un 4 % y has entrado a trolear, salvo Mulder, yo y alguno mas el resto se ha ganado una pasta.

Cuanto mas baje mas ganaran, yo incluido, por que nos pondremos cortos, si Mulder lleva casi 3 mese acertando lo que hara la bolsa, baje o suba ¿cuanto crees que habra ganado la gente ? pues eso, que el que juega en bolsa sabe de antemano que le pueden limpiar los bolsillos, jode mucho, pero nadie con un poco de sentido comun invierte un dinero que le haga falta.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Que no me interese no quiere decir que no sepa como funciona el mercado. Una de las características del mercado de competencia perfecta es la información simétrica ¿no? Lo siento, la mayoría no teneis toda las cartas... y estais a la merced de una marejada que no es natural sini provocada.
> 
> Paso de entrar en el tema ético porque estamos en galaxias diferentes. Sólo quería demostrar que estais jugando... que no le busqueis lógica a la bolsa... Se han hecho estudios sobre el tema... Mi avatar es un cisne negro. Si alguién esta interesado que le de al google...
> 
> ...



Lo que quieres decir es que no se puede ganar dinero en la bolsa, que es imposible para nosotros

Mira, llevo en los mercados mas de una década y en este hilo hay nivel, mucho nivel, no vengas con "historias de terror para no dormir"


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> *Tu lo que no acabas de entender es que la mayoria de este foro piensa que esto va a petar*, osea que suelen ponerse cortos, has visto que hoy ha bajado un 4 % y has entrado a trolear, salvo Mulder, yo y alguno mas el resto se ha ganado una pasta.
> 
> Cuanto mas baje mas ganaran, yo incluido, por que nos pondremos cortos, si Mulder lleva casi 3 mese acertando lo que hara la bolsa, baje o suba ¿cuanto crees que habra ganado la gente ? pues eso, que el que juega en bolsa sabe de antemano que le pueden limpiar los bolsillos, jode mucho, pero nadie con un poco de sentido comun invierte un dinero que le haga falta.



Os he leído y se lo que son los cortos... No era esa la cuestión. He entrado muchas veces en este hilo aunque no haya intervenido... Hoy me apetecía polemizar un poco. Venga, os sigo leyendo y dentro de un par de meses os vuelvo a contestar...

Mientras tanto, buenas noches y que os sigais divirtiendo tanto que la vida son cuatro días y dos "baja la bolsa" (digo llueve)

PD: Carloszorro, te espero por otros lares. Un abrazo y recuerda ganar es fácil para un especulador cuando se va " a más"


----------



## carloszorro (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Os he leído y se lo que son los cortos... No era esa la cuestión. He entrado muchas veces en este hilo aunque no haya intervenido... Hoy me apetecía polemizar un poco. Venga, os sigo leyendo y dentro de un par de meses os vuelvo a contestar...
> 
> Mientras tanto, buenas noches y que os sigais divirtiendo tanto que la vida son cuatro días y dos "baja la bolsa" (digo llueve)
> 
> PD: Carloszorro, te espero por otros lares. Un abrazo y recuerda ganar es fácil para un especulador cuando se va " a más"



Un saludo Dolce, no me piques a los inversionistas


----------



## Mulder (27 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Para averiguar que no soy un trol, no tiene usted más que mirar mis intervenciones en otros hilos.
> 
> Ganas de polemizar en territorio "enemigo" pues... si, lo reconozco
> 
> Y vuelvo a repetir, disculpas si he podido ofender a alguién. He querido entrar duro, pero mi crítica no iba dirigida a ninguna persona en concreta. Le toco a Mulder porque era un buen ejemplo ilustrativo de lo que quería decir



Lo tuyo no ha sido argumentar, sobre todo porque hay otros dias que las cosas me han salido redondas (muchísimos días y está el histórico del foro para verlo) pero eso no lo cuentas, solo argumentas sobre la parte que te interesa y de muy mala forma, aprovechando la oportunidad como un vil buitre.

Me pondría a argumentar mucho pero ya estoy harto de bombillos que no tienen ni idea de lo que va esto, si quieres argumentos busca al forero bombolla y mira las respuestas que le di en su día que ya escribí largo y tendido sobre el tema.


----------



## luisfernando (27 Abr 2010)

Aqui lo que no se dan cuenta muchos esque no vais a volver a ganar dinero en bolsa dentro de medio año, España esta asumida en el Caos, y si no, recordad, que el año pasado fue el Club Bilderberg a Grecia y ha dejado bien bonito el panorama por allí. 
Este año viene a España, en Junio, y vienen porque sera la última vez que pisen territorio Español, ya que la que se va armar es chica.

Sabeis bien poco del futuro proximo de España, no ganareis dinero de forma facil, os recuerdo que Rockefeller and Company os van a dar por culo cuando les den la gana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Abr 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Aqui lo que no se dan cuenta muchos esque no vais a volver a ganar dinero en bolsa dentro de medio año, España esta asumida en el Caos, y si no, recordad, que el año pasado fue el Club Bilderberg a Grecia y ha dejado bien bonito el panorama por allí.
> Este año viene a España, en Junio, y vienen porque sera la última vez que pisen territorio Español, ya que la que se va armar es chica.
> 
> Sabeis bien poco del futuro proximo de España, no ganareis dinero de forma facil, os recuerdo que Rockefeller and Company os van a dar por culo cuando les den la gana.



Léete esto, así la próxima vez que escribas (al menos en este foro) no parecerás tan ignorante como en realidad debes ser.


¿Qué es ponerse corto y ponerse largo en bolsa?


----------



## Taxidermista (28 Abr 2010)

Hombre, digo yo que a estas alturas todo el mundo sabe que que se puede ganar pasta en la bolsa tanto subiendo como bajando, no?


----------



## CHARLIE (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el apoyo. Lo cierto es que mi sistema acierta muchísimo pero cuando se equivoca ocurren cosas como las de hoy donde curiosamente esperaba una tendencia al alza fuerte. Nunca ocurre si espero una tendencia al alza floja ni mucho menos, solo si espero un dia con cierta fuerza, hasta en ese detalle acierta.
> 
> Aunque en algo hoy si que he acertado, esperaba el mínimo semanal para este dia y vaya si lo hemos hecho, ahora está por ver si realmente es mínimo semanal.
> 
> ...



Bueno, amigo Mulder, yo, aunque abrí el hilo inicial soy un gran ignorante del tema Bolsa, y no juego ni quiero jugar a ella, pero ello no es óbice para agradecerte a nivel humano la valentía , el coraje y la capacidad de estudio con la que has ido prediciendo los movimientos de la bolsa sin duda con un más que notable número de aciertos.

Sin embargo, creo (me lo dice mi intuición, que no mi conocimiento sobre el tema, jaja), que a partir de este momento Mulder, vamos a ver movimientos en bolsa que van a desafiar toda lógica habida y por haber, porque cuando el pánico empieza a vislumbrarse en el horizonte (y eso es sin duda lo que va a pasar con España, no lo dudes), apoyado también por los especuladores tiburones sin escrúpulos ("a perro flaco todo son pulgas"), estos dos conceptos juntos (pánico+especulación), pueden literalmente cargarse el sistema de la lógica del selectivo de una manera súbita y brutal.

Algo me dice que vamos a ver desplomes SIN PRECEDENTES en nuestra bolsa antes de finallizar este año.

Gracias de nuevo por tu entusiasta empeño, coraje y enfoque, y que todo te vaya muy bien.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## luisfernando (28 Abr 2010)

Listillo, no me hace falta un tutorial alomejor atí te resulta útil.

Que me demuestras con eso? que crees que la bolsa va a volver a subir y bajar. 

Pero lo que os digo esque no vais a poder invertir en Bolsa de aquí a medio año, ya que no tendra sentido, es más, de aqui a entonces os dedicareis a otra cosa antes de estar debatiendo si la bolsa sube o baja.

Acaso teneis 1.000.000 Millones de Euros para poder subsistir? Ellos si lo tienen, y se van a reir de vosotros.


----------



## luisfernando (28 Abr 2010)

Por cierto, si Mulder se ha equivocado, espero que tarde poco en darse cuenta de que estamos en el posible fin de la Bolsa como lo conoceis vosotros los expertos. Y no por nada, sino porque ellos quieren que caigais en la trampa...


----------



## Diegales (28 Abr 2010)

A pesar de que Mulder no necesita nadie que lo defienda no me puedo resistir a decirte que el que te *H*as equivocado eres tu.


luisfernando dijo:


> Por cierto, si Mulder se a equivocado, espero que tarde poco en darse cuenta de que estamos en el posible fin de la Bolsa como lo conoceis vosotros los expertos. Y no por nada, sino porque ellos quieren que caigais en la trampa...


----------



## luisfernando (28 Abr 2010)

Uy tio!! que pena, las prisas me hacen una mala pasada!!! 

No te equivoques tu tampoco por una insignificante cosa, preocupate por salvarte tu tambien...


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Bueno, amigo Mulder, yo, aunque abrí el hilo inicial soy un gran ignorante del tema Bolsa, y no juego ni quiero jugar a ella, pero ello no es óbice para agradecerte a nivel humano la valentía , el coraje y la capacidad de estudio con la que has ido prediciendo los movimientos de la bolsa sin duda con un más que notable número de aciertos.
> 
> Sin embargo, creo (me lo dice mi intuición, que no mi conocimiento sobre el tema, jaja), que a partir de este momento Mulder, vamos a ver movimientos en bolsa que van a desafiar toda lógica habida y por haber, porque cuando el pánico empieza a vislumbrarse en el horizonte (y eso es sin duda lo que va a pasar con España, no lo dudes), apoyado también por los especuladores tiburones sin escrúpulos ("a perro flaco todo son pulgas"), estos dos conceptos juntos (pánico+especulación), pueden literalmente cargarse el sistema de la lógica del selectivo de una manera súbita y brutal.
> 
> ...



Ante todo gracias por los ánimos 

Creo que mi sistema no tiene que ver tanto con lo que habitualmente usan los 'técnicos' o los de fundamentales, es algo un poco más extraño que ni siquiera yo llego a entender del todo porqué funciona, ojo que digo que no entiendo el porqué funciona, no como funciona, que eso si.

Hoy mi sistema esperaba un mínimo semanal y un movimiento con fuerza y lo esperaba desde hace mucho tiempo, yo lo tenía previsto desde el sábado que es el dia en que hago mi análisis.

Solo se ha equivocado en la dirección, es la parte menos buena del sistema aunque no lo hace mal, pero con la dirección cuesta un poco más acertar, sin embargo ha acertado también con las horas a las que habrían reacciones al alza, aunque las bajadas han sido tan fuertes que han pasado totalmente desapercibidas, las horas de reacción en el Stoxx y S&P eran las 11, las 15 y las 20, en un gráfico horario del Stoxx se puede ver como a esas horas hemos tenido reacciones al alza hoy.

¿magia o suerte como dicen algunos? pues yo no lo creo, tampoco me creo que por estar en tendencia bajista vaya a fallar más porque acertó con tiempo la tendencia bajista de enero y febrero, acertó el dia exacto del final de la tendencia bajista (eso me dio muy buenas plusvalías) y de hecho febrero fue mi mes record de beneficios mientras nos pasamos casi todo el mes bajando.

Me fastidia mucho lo que me ha pasado hoy, pero las tendencias bajistas son más rápidas y fuertes como todos saben, eso me permitirá ganar más en menos tiempo, así que espero recuperar rápido y empezar a ganar de nuevo dentro de muy poco.

Por otra parte llevo ya alrededor de un mes diciendo en ciertos lugares el dia exacto en que empezará la tendencia bajista de verdad, esto es solo el aperitivo, lo duro aun no ha empezado. El dia es el 7 de mayo, lo digo para que los listillos tomen nota y evalúen, aunque no veo que tengan la suficiente humildad como para comprobarlo.

PD: y esto para los bolsistas, el S&P me ha dado una primera señal bajista hoy, ha sido por muy poco y no significa que a partir de ahora bajará con fuerza, pero ya está en terreno crítico aunque haya cerrado por encima del límite clave del 1180.


----------



## luisfernando (28 Abr 2010)

La Clave es Bilderberg, y se reunen en España, no nos queda nada más, fijarnos en Grecia y Rezar.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Por cierto, si Mulder se ha equivocado, espero que tarde poco en darse cuenta de que estamos en el posible fin de la Bolsa como lo conoceis vosotros los expertos. Y no por nada, sino porque ellos quieren que caigais en la trampa...



Pero cómo se puede decir una falacia tan grande, y además creersela.

Precisamente los mercados funcionan *exactamente al revés* de como tú dices. A las manos fuertes, HFs e instituciones les conviene que la población de gacelas sea lo más alta posible, porque es una fuente constante de financiación para ellos. 

La "bolsa", como tú la llamas, lleva operando más de un siglo. Ha sobrevivido a dos guerras mundiales, al crack del 29, dos crisis del petróleo y el dot com crash. 

Y ahora asistimos al "_fin de la bolsa como la conocemos nosotros_" [sic] ...

Por favor, hombre. Un poco de nivel en los comentarios.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Que no me interese no quiere decir que no sepa como funciona el mercado. Una de las características del mercado de competencia perfecta es la información simétrica ¿no? Lo siento, la mayoría no teneis toda las cartas... y estais a la merced de una marejada que no es natural sini provocada.
> 
> Paso de entrar en el tema ético porque estamos en galaxias diferentes. Sólo quería demostrar que estais jugando... que no le busqueis lógica a la bolsa... Se han hecho estudios sobre el tema... Mi avatar es un cisne negro. Si alguién esta interesado que le de al google...
> 
> ...



Hacía tiempo que no oía a nadie mencionar el concepto de información simétrica, al más puro estilo de los milenaristas, astrólogos y trileros varios.

Queda muy bien mezclar un par de términos técnicos en medio de un mensaje para dar apariencia de que sabemos de qué va esto. Eso me dice muy poco de tu aptitud para debatir sobre los mercados; no te ofendas, pero es la impresión que me transmites.

La teoría del mercado perfecto es una soplapollez como un piano. El precio de un subyacente en cada momento no es más que un consenso instantáneo entre compradores y vendedores, ni más, ni menos.

El MP fracasa estrepitosamente cuando se analiza a la gente que gana dinero de forma consistente con la bolsa. Y créeme que la hay.

Pero es que además, no podría importarme menos si el mercado se dispara, o se desploma, o se queda lateral. Existiendo la posibilidad de ponerse corto o largo, teniendo disciplina monetaria, control estricto de riesgos, y un método que te proporciona un 70% promedio de operaciones válidas... ¿a mí qué coño me importa que los mercados estén manipulados?

Ayer fue un día desastroso para los mercados, cierto; y yo gané durante la mañana mi objetivo promedio para medio mes entero. 

¿Dime, dónde está la teoría del mercado perfecto?
¿Dónde la información simétrica?

A lo mejor el problema reside en que tú, personalmente, identificas los mercados con un casino. A partir de ahí, la confusión está garantizada.

Ten por cierto que para algunos de nosotros esto es un trabajo, y nos lo tomamos absolutamente en serio.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

De Cárpatos

Grecia	

*El regulador anuncia que desde hoy quedan prohibidas las posiciones cortas. Ojo con esta medida*

Estos son mejor que R4


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Abr 2010)

Me da que en general estáis flipando un poco, no es el fin del mundo , dentro del divertido mundo de las ostias bursátiles esta está siendo de las pequeñas, dentro de nada no será más que un pequeño valle más en una gráfica.

Yo ahora no me pondría largo pero si que creo que comprando a precios de cierre de ayer -2% y poniendo SL en 9900 hay más posibilidades de ganar que de perder.

Además esto es lo bonito de la bolsa, la adrenalina.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## pyn (28 Abr 2010)

Sí la verdad que la gente flipa un poco, por no ser, no ha sido ni la mayor bajada del año en el ibex. Quedan muchas hostias.

Por otra parte sigo sin entender esa fijación por Mulder, se equivoca como nos equivocamos todos. No conozco un solo boxeador que no se haya comido alguna que otra hostia, otra cosa es que lleguen a noquearle.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Abr 2010)

Como decía Kostolany si la bolsa fuera fácil nadie trabajaría y esto iría en contra de la misma lógica de la bolsa, la bolsa se alimenta tanto de las subidas como de las bajadas y tanto de los ganadores como de los perdedores, de hechos todos somos ambas cosas.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Abr 2010)

De momento -0,70%, me voy a currar, para que luego digan que los funcis no curramos.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Gracias a todos por decir aquello que le diría a los 'bombillos' pero no tengo ganas de explicar porque creo que el esfuerzo no merece la pena.

Aunque la mención especial se la lleva la nueva 'especie' de forero: el Bilderberg 

Sin comentarios


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

Veo un montón de páginas nuevas, las leo y no hay más que trolls que ensucian el hilo. Por supuesto que todo el mundo tiene derecho a intervenir y a dar su opinión, pero, ¿por qué sólo los días duros como éste, o los días en los que Mulder se equivoca?

Qué valientes, es muy fácil criticar, reirse y hacer leña del árbol caído detrás de una pantalla de ordenador. Todavía estoy esperando las aportaciones de algunos de. Algunos aquí no tenemos el nivel suficiente como para dar sistemas, analizar gráficos o aconsejar a nadie, pero desde luego que yo siempre agradezco de todo corazón la colaboración de todos. ¿Cómo vamos a echarle en cara a nadie aunque se haya equivocado, cuando colabora desinteresadamente? Lo cómodo sería quedarse en casa guardandose la información, pero no, la publican en un foro de gente ANÓNIMA (aunque aquí haya muy buen rollo, no dejamos de ser unos desconocidos) para beneficio de todos, incluso, de los no registrados o los no participantes del foro.

Desde luego, así estamos en este país, con gente como esta. Envidiosos, oportunistas, parásitos y aprovechados del mal ajeno. Patético.


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Guanos dias,

cargando cortos a discrecion, ALL IN, se van a cagar 8:


----------



## Interesado (28 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Torear desde la barrera es muy bonito, yo también puedo predecir que la bolsa va a bajar y después va a subir y que eventualmente va a bajar mucho cuando estemos en recesión y que después subirá mucho cuando nos empecemos a recuperar. Eso es no decir nada.

Aquí nos mojamos y por tanto nos equivocamos (algunos más que otros).

Mi previsión para los próximos días es de bajadita rápida hasta los 10200 para hacer pullback hacia la zona de 10650. Y mucha volatilidad, como no.

¡Hagan juego señores!


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Sí la verdad que la gente flipa un poco, por no ser, no ha sido ni la mayor bajada del año en el ibex. Quedan muchas hostias.
> 
> Por otra parte sigo sin entender esa fijación por Mulder, se equivoca como nos equivocamos todos. No conozco un solo boxeador que no se haya comido alguna que otra hostia, otra cosa es que lleguen a noquearle.



el potro de vallecas paraba todos los golpes con la cara ) )


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2010)

Buenos días

De apertura alcista, nada de nada. Ayer a última hora metieron una última bofetada a los americanos y esta noche japón confirmaba el malestar bursatil, eso sí, con pérdidas mucho más moderadas que en europa. El nikkei ha aguantado los mínimos de estos últimos días.

Como dije ayer, no entiendo por qué hay este revuelo. Nosotros sabíamos que tarde o temprano iban a salir ese tipo de noticias y ELLOS también. No es el fin del mundo, mientras S&P degradaba a Grecia los leoncios ya preparaban su siguiente movimiento. Debemos centrar nuestros esfuerzos en aprovechar el mercado y no dejarnos llevar por el pánico o la euforia del momento.


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2010)

Apertura de -121 puntos, casi nada. Iberia es el valor más castigado con un -3.1%.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Apertura de -121 puntos, casi nada. Iberia es el valor más castigado con un -3.1%.



Y lo que te rondaré morena...


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> De apertura alcista, nada de nada. Ayer a última hora metieron una última bofetada a los americanos y esta noche japón confirmaba el malestar bursatil, eso sí, con pérdidas mucho más moderadas que en europa. El nikkei ha aguantado los mínimos de estos últimos días.
> 
> Como dije ayer, no entiendo por qué hay este revuelo. Nosotros sabíamos que tarde o temprano iban a salir ese tipo de noticias y ELLOS también. No es el fin del mundo, mientras S&P degradaba a Grecia los leoncios ya preparaban su siguiente movimiento. Debemos centrar nuestros esfuerzos en aprovechar el mercado y no dejarnos llevar por el pánico o la euforia del momento.



Los chinos no se han contagiado del desparrame durante la noche, han acabado en negativo pero por debajo del 1%.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Abr 2010)

yo no tengo ni idea de economia ni de bolsa, pero me hace gracia ver como todos los pajaros de mal agüero salen a volar en dias de gran bajada, diciendo que españa se va a la mierda, y yo sigo con mi teoria de que esta crisis es de mierda ya que quien mas la esta acusando es un tipo de trabajador ( el de la construcción), y todos los demas que estamos acojonados por si nos despiden. 
Pero las grandes empresas estan teniendo unos beneficios astronomicos, algunos incluso superiores a hace dos años, y encima se estan intentando poner políticas perjudiciales a los trabajadores, congelar los salarios de los funcionarios, etccccc, con lo cual no creo que esto se derrumbe ni mierdas parecidas.

Y que conste que hablo habiendo perdido casi un 25% de mi capital desde enero, y aún así sigo apoyando a Mulder (el cual no ha sido ni mucho menos, el culpable de mi descalabro, ese solo he sido yo, por no hacerle caso).

Y hoy????? a aguantar un poco mas el chaparrón y esperar que esto se recupere un poquito.....


----------



## pyn (28 Abr 2010)

Por cierto, viendo los datos al cierre del stoxxx, me choca bastante el volumen que ha habido en una bajada tan grande. Hay que estar con mil ojos estos días, espero que ciñan sus SL los largos y los cortos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> espero que ciñan sus SL los largos y los cortos.



yo también lo espero... así me resulta más fácil levantarlos...







Saludos


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2010)

Es que es eso, no lo van a poner nada fácil. En enero ya hicieron el expermiento y vieron que las gacelas se giraban a cortos muy rápidamente. 

Aquí la gente se cree que las manos fuertes leyeron lo de Grecia y empezaron a soltar al grito de "esto peta, esto peta, guanooooo", como si esa gente no supiera lo que está sucediendo. Aunque mis planteamientos son ultrabajistas no creo que nos lo sirvan en bandeja. Como siempre, habrá una tendencia más o menos clara que maquillarán o manipularán para nuestra desesperación. Hay que plantear las operaciones con cabeza y utilizar stops si no queremos terminar con las cuentas tan vacías como la sección de conservas del super durante el MAD MAX.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

A Cárpatos le va a dar un "yuyu" de un momento a otro ::



> La situación está fuera de control. Rentabilidad del bono a 2 años griego del ¡¡¡¡¡22,7%!!!, spread con el alemán de 2.190 puntos básicos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

*SELL & HOLD...*


cuando querais dejar de perder pasta me haceis caso...






Saludos


----------



## spheratu (28 Abr 2010)

Nada nada,guanitos no interesan,mola el GUANAZO.
Buenos dias.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *SELL & HOLD...*
> 
> cuando querais dejar de perder pasta me haceis caso...
> 
> ...



Si, pero habrá que hacer el Sell lo mas arriba posible ¿no?


----------



## @@strom (28 Abr 2010)

Portugal	[Imprimir]	


Su bolsa baja 5,17%. El sector financiero se desploma el 9,17%. Por Dios que nuestro Gobierno y nuestro siempreoptimista señor presidente tome nota de todo esto, que detrás vamos nosotros. Reacción ya. No hay tiempo. Hay que tomar medidas urgentes.

By Cárpatos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, pero habrá que hacer el Sell lo mas arriba posible ¿no?




1000 puntos arriba 1000 abajo... qué más da...









hasta los 3000 queda mucho trecho... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

veo 10300 y subo a 9000... jajaja... :XX:



Saludos :: :XX:


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2010)

Se pierden los 300....


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

No lo he podido evitar y le he metido unos cortitos al SAN (muy pocos, porque tengo la cuenta ya perrofláutica) antes de que se acaben.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Se pierden los 300....



unos los pierden y otros los ganan... :Baile:



Saludos


----------



## sparkle moore (28 Abr 2010)

uy de buena mañana y ya bajando un 2 y pico?


----------



## VendettaV (28 Abr 2010)

¡Vaya batacazo se está pegando el IBEX! ¡Maricón el último!


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Se pierden los 300....



Que descompensación, el mini futuro está ya en 10.090


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Abr 2010)

Y Gas dando un Beneficio superior al del año pasado....... La bolsa no está manipulada, lo que está mamipulado es la Economía y el mercado laboral.....


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> unos los pierden y otros los ganan... :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Creo que HL iba largo ienso:

Tonuel, se te echaba de menos, siempre nos abandonas cuando Pepon y los suyos salen a cazar osos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No lo he podido evitar y le he metido unos cortitos al SAN (muy pocos, porque tengo la cuenta ya perrofláutica) antes de que se acaben.



para tus hijos... 




*pepon besa la lona...*

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Abr 2010)

zuloman, si urbas baja hasta 0.109 le meto largos......


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Tonuel, se te echaba de menos, siempre nos abandonas cuando Pepon y los suyos salen a cazar osos.





Ayer por la noche me puse a ver "Wall Street..." :rolleye:



otra vez... jajaja )


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

Tonuel, no son ni las 10 y casi puedes empezar a certificar...
A este paso se te va a acumular la labor.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Abr 2010)

uno que se rinde :

no asumo mas perdidas. me han masacrado :vomito:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Abr 2010)

¿ queda algun soporte vivo ? o son los famosos 9000 8:


----------



## juancarlosb (28 Abr 2010)

Necesito un favor, ¿alguien sabe qué volumen se negoció ayer en Madrid?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

En los futuros hemos perdido los 10.000


----------



## Jesú (28 Abr 2010)

¿Como invertís en bolsa?¿A través de que sin que se queden con todo en comisiones?. ¿Que es eso de largos y cortos?. Gracias.


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Que festival!!!!! Big money 

:XX: Tonuel prepare certificados especiales hoy va a ser un dia grande.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Abr 2010)

Jesú dijo:


> ¿Como invertís en bolsa?¿A través de que sin que se queden con todo en comisiones?. ¿Que es eso de largos y cortos?. Gracias.



Carne de cañon..


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

*Ibex 35 a las 10:19; -3,35%

10130 puntos*


Espero que remonte... por el bien de nuestros nietos... inocho:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## twetter (28 Abr 2010)

mami, tengo miedo :;


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

Bolsa: Grecia prohÃ­be por dos meses las ventas de acciones al descubierto - 28/04/10 - 2096436 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Interesado (28 Abr 2010)

> Zapatero [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Ha declarado que *es posible* que el primer trimestre tenga crecimiento positivo.



Buff, ara si que esto va para abajo y sin frenos hasta los 3000. :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

Aquí ya muchas gacelillas han sacado la bandera de japón


----------



## Jesú (28 Abr 2010)

Paski dijo:


> jODER. Como esta el patio. No entres en bolsa ni loco o perderas hasta la camisa.



Gracias, pero si algo tengo claro es que esto lo mueven unos pocos que se quedan con la pasta de los demás, pero pienso que mientras alguno puede pillar un cachillo de toda esta mierda y esta gran mentira que es la bolsa. Tarde o temprano volverá a subir, y a bajar, independientemente de la realidad económica, sólo es "un juego" en el que siempre ganan unos pocos.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> uno que se rinde :
> 
> no asumo mas perdidas. me han masacrado :vomito:



Reconocerlo te honra. 
No le des tampoco excesiva importancia, la próxima vez saldrá mejor, ánimo y p'alante.

Yo estoy fuera de mercado todavía. Reconozco que no he tenido pelotas de entrar aún, y va ya casi una hora y media de mercado.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

juancarlosb dijo:


> Necesito un favor, ¿alguien sabe qué volumen se negoció ayer en Madrid?
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



Según Yahoo Finance ayer en el Ibex se negociarion 3.243.641 contratos.

edito: datos del contado.


----------



## juancarlosb (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Según Yahoo Finance ayer en el Ibex se negociarion 3.243.641 contratos.



¿Y en dinero?


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Según Yahoo Finance ayer en el Ibex se negociarion 3.243.641 contratos.
> 
> edito: datos del contado.



y eso que significa???????????


----------



## Interesado (28 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> uno que se rinde :
> 
> no asumo mas perdidas. me han masacrado :vomito:



Míralo por el lado positivo. A partir de ahora serás más estricto con los stops.

Yo lo aprendí comiéndome a corto la subida de CRI, y gracias a esa palmada, lo de ayer se quedó en un "día flojillo" y ahora estoy en liquidez buscando un buen punto para meterle al SAN (lo que pasa es que en estos momentos cualquier punto me parece bueno para meterle cortos :rolleye.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Abr 2010)

Jesú dijo:


> Gracias, pero si algo tengo claro es que esto lo mueven unos pocos que se quedan con la pasta de los demás, pero pienso que mientras alguno puede pillar un cachillo de toda esta mierda y esta gran mentira que es la bolsa. Tarde o temprano volverá a subir, y a bajar, independientemente de la realidad económica, sólo es "un juego" en el que siempre ganan unos pocos.



Si no sabes la diferencia entre un corto y un largo, lo mejor en este momento es que pongas la pasta en un depósito al 4% y vayas aprendiendo un poco antes de meterte porque el tema está mú complicado. Incluso los que están cortos hoy pueden perder hasta la camisa si sale la Merkel diciendo que pone la pasta para salvar a Grecia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Abr 2010)

alguien sabe algun soporte o no hay soportes que valgan, lo pregunte antes y nadie contesto 8:


----------



## judas iskariote (28 Abr 2010)

Jesú dijo:


> ¿Como invertís en bolsa?¿A través de que sin que se queden con todo en comisiones?. ¿Que es eso de largos y cortos?. Gracias.



yo de momento asi

Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir

y me va bastante mal, y eso que ya se lo que es un corto (gracias a este hilo por cierto). lee y aprende antes de hacer bobadas.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> alguien sabe algun soporte o no hay soportes que valgan, lo pregunte antes y nadie contesto 8:



Yo veo uno claro en los 3000-3500... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> alguien sabe algun soporte o no hay soportes que valgan, lo pregunte antes y nadie contesto 8:



Tenemos un soporte medianamente majo en 10,100 . De hecho lo hemos tocado y hemos rebotado casi 80 puntos hasta el momento.

Seguramente no será la última vez que IBX lo re-testee a lo largo del día...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Si no sabes la diferencia entre un corto y un largo, lo mejor en este momento es que pongas la pasta en un depósito al 4% y vayas aprendiendo un poco antes de meterte porque el tema está mú complicado. Incluso los que están cortos hoy pueden perder hasta la camisa si sale la Merkel diciendo que pone la pasta para salvar a Grecia.




Dios te oiga.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Atención al posible rebote en la media BB que podría actuarnos como resistencia improvisada, y vuelta para abajo a retestear el soporte de los 10K1. Oportunidad para cortos si se confirma.

Edito: dentro corto en 10,150 , carga moderada de minis, toda precaución es poca como está el percal ahora mismo

Edito 2: fuera en 10,136, plusvies y a la seguridad del burladero a esperar la siguiente.


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

Hola me llamo rosonero y también palmé largo ayer [mode reunión alcohólicos anónimos ON] ::

Bueno, pues aquí viene el rebote hasta que en cualquier momento salga una agencia de rating y diga que baja la califi*caca*ción de España


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

juancarlosb dijo:


> ¿Y en dinero?



Cada punto del futuro del Ibex (ganado o perdido) vale 10 euros, así que podemos asignarle lo mismo a este y nos daría 32.436.410 euros.

Aunque me da la impresión de que es poco.


----------



## mfernama (28 Abr 2010)

*Sabias palabras*



Interesado dijo:


> Míralo por el lado positivo. A partir de ahora serás más estricto con los stops.
> 
> Yo lo aprendí comiéndome a corto la subida de CRI, y gracias a esa palmada, lo de ayer se quedó en un "día flojillo" y ahora estoy en liquidez buscando un buen punto para meterle al SAN (lo que pasa es que en estos momentos cualquier punto me parece bueno para meterle cortos :rolleye.



Sabias palabras, hoy he aprendido que más vale perder que mas perder..., no volvere a operar en la vida sin un SL...


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tenemos un soporte medianamente majo en 10,100 . De hecho lo hemos tocado y hemos rebotado casi 80 puntos hasta el momento.
> 
> Seguramente no será la última vez que IBX lo re-testee a lo largo del día...



Coincido con pollastre, veo un soporte importante en 10077, pero eso es casi como decir 10100


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

> Iniciado por ElGranHeroeAmericano
> Si no sabes la diferencia entre un corto y un largo, lo mejor en este momento es que pongas la pasta en un depósito al 4% y vayas aprendiendo un poco antes de meterte porque el tema está mú complicado. Incluso los que están cortos hoy pueden perder hasta la camisa *si sale la Merkel diciendo que pone la pasta para salvar a Grecia*.



:no::no: Con las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina ya se guardará "prou" de ni siquiera insinuarlo.


----------



## mfernama (28 Abr 2010)

*y si rompe los 10000*



Mulder dijo:


> Coincido con pollastre, veo un soporte importante en 10077, pero eso casi como decir 10100



¿si se perdiese ese soporte? ¿Al infierno?? Cual seria el siguiente importante los 9000 ??


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

Buenos dias... 

Hay mini-soportes, pero el "fuerte" esta en 9916 contado... que es justamente hacia donde vamos....

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Hemos vuelto a retestear el 10K1, doble suelo en intervalo de 20 minutos. Aquí nos jugamos todo. Si perforamos, creo que Tonuel va a tener hoy su Día grande.


----------



## Kaprak63 (28 Abr 2010)

O, los que estaban largos han deshecho posiciones a ligera velocidad sub-luz o la orgía de sodomización masiva que se esta pegando el bananIBEX con ellos, les ha dejado los bajos como a Jorge Cadaval después de la Feria de Abril.

Tonuel, espero que esté horneando una certificación especial para las 17:35, dada la lascivia mostrada por los cortos de los leoncios.

Por un casual, ¿a cuánto iba a llegar el risIBEX a fin de año?

S2.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> :no::no: Con las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina ya se guardará "prou" de ni siquiera insinuarlo.



Si la cosa empeora en Europa no quedará nada que gobernar.. Deja que el DAX caiga otro 10% en los próximos días y ya veremos si sale o no sale a ayudar. A todo esto, el abuelo Trichet no tiene nada que decir? Porque no tenemos un organismo como la FED que salga a imprimir pasta en momentos como este?


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

*Ibex 35 a las 10:48; -3,83%

10079 puntos*



suma y sigue... :


Saludos )


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

Y mi fondo de inversión en renta variable no cambia hasta mañana... Me voy a comer unas preciosas minusvalías.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

Minimo Ibex 10077... (Bien por Mulder... )

Largo en ese punto con SL justo por debajo...

Saludos...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

Va hostia Merkel, filtra la noticia de que vas a rescatarlos/nos. Pasado mañana la desmientes.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> Por un casual, ¿a cuánto iba a llegar el risIBEX a fin de año?




ienso:

en torno a los 17000 creo... 8:



Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Minimo Ibex 10077... (Bien por Mulder... )
> 
> Largo en ese punto con SL justo por debajo...
> 
> Saludos...



Bueno, cuidado porque ese nivel era para el futuro, y el futuro ya ha llegado a 9932, han parado un momento muy breve en ese soporte, así que:

*¡CUIDADO!*


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Minimo Ibex 10077... (Bien por Mulder... )
> 
> Largo en ese punto con SL justo por debajo...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues sí señor, Mulder tenía razón con ese soporte, clavadito. Mi prorealtime se empeña en mostrarmelo en 11,100 , ha rebotado dos veces ahí pero después ha vuelto a rebotar en el nivel que decía Mulder.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

Menuda venganza estoy teniendo con CRI.... :baba: quien decia que la veia larga en el corto plazo... jajajajaja )

Tranquilo Mulder, ya he vendido con +95 puntitos...


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

> Largo en ese punto con SL justo por debajo...



Magnífica operación, por cierto. :Aplauso:


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Menuda venganza estoy teniendo con CRI.... :baba: quien decia que la veia larga en el corto plazo... jajajajaja )



Putadón no haberle metido lo gordo cerca de los 4€... : :´(


Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues sí señor, Mulder tenía razón con ese soporte, clavadito. Mi prorealtime se empeña en mostrarmelo en 11,100 , ha rebotado dos veces ahí pero después ha vuelto a rebotar en el nivel que decía Mulder.



Al menos haremos callar un poco a los bombillos


----------



## Efren (28 Abr 2010)

Estamos recuperando....


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

El sitio donde ha parado el futuro del Ibex no es nada casual, es el punto por donde pasaba la antigua directriz bajista superior de la bajada de Enero.


----------



## Interesado (28 Abr 2010)

[Modo patriota ON]
Corto en POP y SAN.
[Modo patriota OFF]


----------



## Jesú (28 Abr 2010)

judas iskariote dijo:


> yo de momento asi
> 
> Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir
> 
> y me va bastante mal, y eso que ya se lo que es un corto (gracias a este hilo por cierto). lee y aprende antes de hacer bobadas.



Muchas gracias, jugaré.

Otra cosa, la bolsa hoy termina en positivo, ya vereis.


----------



## Stendall (28 Abr 2010)

Esto se va a la mierrrrda a la voz de ya.
Creo que el que más y el que menos, no hay españolito que no se huela la tostada (aunque no quieran hacerlo), lo único que hace falta para que todo se vaya al guano, es una "pequeña" oficialización de el estado de las cosas.
Y parece que ya que ZetaPeta sigue en Wonderland, la plebe va atener que poner los pies en la tierra por otros medios.
¿Aterricismo?, juajuajua...(lease con voz de genio malvado)


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

Rendimiento del bono griego 38%, posibilidad de default 55%.

Creo que esto es más seguro que invertir en bolsa 

Me llamo Bond, Greek Bond....


----------



## The Cool Spot (28 Abr 2010)

Stendall dijo:


> ¿Aterricismo?, juajuajua...(lease con voz de genio malvado)



A mi lo que me da es la risa tonta


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Jesú dijo:


> Otra cosa, la bolsa hoy termina en positivo, ya vereis.







Saludos :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (28 Abr 2010)

Mirad lo que sale en La carta de la bolsa:


Flash: El regulador de mercados griego ha decidido prohibir la toma de posiciones cortas

Será a partir de hoy 28 de abril hasta el 28 de junio, dadas las especiales condiciones actuales.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

La bolsa hoy no palma más de un 1.75%. ¿Apuestas?


----------



## Stendall (28 Abr 2010)

No creo que pare hasta pasar por debajo los 10100.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> La bolsa hoy no palma más de un 1.75%. ¿Apuestas?



Apoyo tu moción.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

Corto en 10.080 stop fisico 10.180, en cuanto pueda lo pongo para cubrir comisiones, estoy currando y puedo salir en cualquier momento, asi que en cuanto puedo cierro posiciones...

Saludos...%0


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> La bolsa hoy no palma más de un 1.75%. ¿Apuestas?





Mulder dijo:


> Apoyo tu moción.



:bla:

Lo veo... y doblo la apuesta si baja más de un 4%... 


Saludos 8:


----------



## visaul (28 Abr 2010)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets




Anuncia que dará un comunicado a las 14h30. Hay que recordar que Merkel de Alemania también dará otro esta tarde. La situación es muy grave.

Como guste a los mercados se pueden marcar un subidón de órdago.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

El hilo de Juancarlosb viene precioso hoy...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Abr 2010)

visaul dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto tiene buena pinta. Creo que me compraré unas matildas..


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

:XX: :XX: :XX:

me estoy forrando con CRI

Ahora la unica estrategia valida es el famoso Sell & Hold, vendes, pones un stop dinamico lejano, por ejemplo 3% y te olvidas. Despues compras a 2 lereles


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :bla:
> 
> Lo veo... y doblo la apuesta si baja más de un 4%...
> 
> ...



Está en manos de Trichet a las 14.30 y de Merkel a las 17.00. Igual es un pelín tarde para que el Ibex reaccione, pero seguro que antes se filtra algo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

Cerrados cortos... mirando para entrar largo si volvemos a los 10.080 contado

Saludos...


----------



## sapito (28 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en 10.080 stop fisico 10.180, en cuanto pueda lo pongo para cubrir comisiones, estoy currando y puedo salir en cualquier momento, asi que en cuanto puedo cierro posiciones...
> 
> Saludos...%0



ya te veo bajando por la barra iphone en mano...


----------



## Doomsday (28 Abr 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Si la cosa empeora en Europa no quedará nada que gobernar.. Deja que el DAX caiga otro 10% en los próximos días y ya veremos si sale o no sale a ayudar. A todo esto, el abuelo Trichet no tiene nada que decir? Porque no tenemos un organismo como la FED que salga a imprimir pasta en momentos como este?



Claro tener un organismo como la FED para crear el dinero de la nada, es decir dinero del futuro, precisamente una de las causas del problema que estamos viviendo.::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Abr 2010)

Doomsday dijo:


> Claro tener un organismo como la FED para crear el dinero de la nada, es decir dinero del futuro, precisamente una de las causas del problema que estamos viviendo.::



Sip, es una putada, pero los yankies lo tienen y nosotros no. Igual creo que hoy tendremos novedades al respecto. A Trichi esta vez le toca jugársela y creo que va a hacer un copy&paste de lo que hizo en su momento Bernake.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Ahí vamos, por tercera vez de cabeza contra el soporte.... 

boga de abordaje!


----------



## Doomsday (28 Abr 2010)

Una pregunta sin animo de ofender...Por lo que veo en el foro hay mucha gente que juega en bolsa y perdon por la expresion son unos "especuladores minoristas"...si tanto os quejais de la crisis, el paro..y blabla...
*¿No os dais cuenta que lo unico que haceis es seguir el juego a este sistema corrupto, podriais llegar a abandonar por cuestiones morales este juego que lo unico que hace es desestabilizar las economias de los paises y por tanto de todos los trabajadores?*


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Doomsday dijo:


> Una pregunta sin animo de ofender...Por lo que veo en el foro hay mucha gente que juega en bolsa y perdon por la expresion son unos "especuladores minoristas"...si tanto os quejais de la crisis, el paro..y blabla...
> *¿No os dais cuenta que lo unico que haceis es seguir el juego a este sistema corrupto, podriais llegar a abandonar por cuestiones morales este juego que lo unico que hace es desestabilizar las economias de los paises y por tanto de todos los trabajadores?*



Por desgracia, las _cuestiones morales_ no pagan facturas a final de mes.

un cordial saludo desde el mundo real, sin acritud.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Doomsday dijo:


> Una pregunta sin animo de ofender...Por lo que veo en el foro hay mucha gente que juega en bolsa y perdon por la expresion son unos "especuladores minoristas"...si tanto os quejais de la crisis, el paro..y blabla...
> *¿No os dais cuenta que lo unico que haceis es seguir el juego a este sistema corrupto, podriais llegar a abandonar por cuestiones morales este juego que lo unico que hace es desestabilizar las economias de los paises y por tanto de todos los trabajadores?*



jojojo... hoy no doy abasto... :XX:





Saludos :XX:


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> La bolsa hoy no palma más de un 1.75%. ¿Apuestas?



pero insensato, que va a quebrar Grecia, y luego Portugal del tirón !!!11 :8:

por cierto impagable el momento ayer de Cárpatos "como se les ocurre bajar el rating de Portugal precisamente ahora" :XX:

risión total el hilo ultimamente, hoygan


----------



## ominae (28 Abr 2010)

Doomsday dijo:


> Una pregunta sin animo de ofender...Por lo que veo en el foro hay mucha gente que juega en bolsa y perdon por la expresion son unos "especuladores minoristas"...si tanto os quejais de la crisis, el paro..y blabla...
> *¿No os dais cuenta que lo unico que haceis es seguir el juego a este sistema corrupto, podriais llegar a abandonar por cuestiones morales este juego que lo unico que hace es desestabilizar las economias de los paises y por tanto de todos los trabajadores?*



¿que payasadas estas diciendo? Estos empresas del IBEX están en la ruina y llevan seis meses engordando FICTICIAMENTE sus cotizaciones usando el dinero de los RESCATES para ENGAÑAR a los inversores.

La gente que se ha aprovechado de esto ha sido muy inteligente y tienen una moral bastante mas alta que aquel que dice que "todo va bien" y mantiene un país en la ruina usando una ideología caduca y ficticia que consiste en gastar constantemente mas de lo que se ingresa y culpar a "los ricos" de todos los males.

Esta gente contribuye a que el dinero se destine a cosas necesarias y no a engordar las cotizaciones de cuatro empresuchas cuyos balances no tienen sentido alguno.

A la quiebra y cuanto antes.


----------



## elfo-oscuro (28 Abr 2010)

Y no le seria mejor cerrar la bolsa griega hasta que pasen las elecciones en alemania???


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

Doomsday dijo:


> Una pregunta sin animo de ofender...Por lo que veo en el foro hay mucha gente que juega en bolsa y perdon por la expresion son unos "especuladores minoristas"...si tanto os quejais de la crisis, el paro..y blabla...
> *¿No os dais cuenta que lo unico que haceis es seguir el juego a este sistema corrupto, podriais llegar a abandonar por cuestiones morales este juego que lo unico que hace es desestabilizar las economias de los paises y por tanto de todos los trabajadores?*



YouTube - Un pueblo es - Maria Ostiz

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx09rQP0XwA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 Abr 2010)

A ver, sé que alguno de vosotros tiene un terminal de Blomberg en alguna parte... que deslice el cursor hacia los Sovereign CDS y nos sople por donde andan... que nadie se va a dar cuenta...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

Largo 10.030 SL 10.000

Sapito, imaginate que salgo 2-3-4h con una posicion abierta... me da algo!!! :cook:


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

Bambi dijo:


> pero insensato, que va a quebrar Grecia, y luego Portugal del tirón !!!11 :8:
> 
> por cierto impagable el momento ayer de Cárpatos "como se les ocurre bajar el rating de Portugal precisamente ahora" :XX:
> 
> risión total el hilo ultimamente, hoygan





Lo sé. Lo que digo es que Trichet y Markel van a prolongar un poco más la agonía. No dudo que en julio estemos en los 8.500 o por ahí.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahí vamos, por tercera vez de cabeza contra el soporte....
> 
> boga de abordaje!



a 10100 ??


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo sé. Lo que digo es que Trichet y Markel van a prolongar un poco más la agonía. No dudo que en julio estemos en los 8.500 o por ahí.



que mal se transmite la ironía en un foro, basicámente trataba de apoyar tu teoría

a Grecia la "salvan":XX: con la minga pero habrá que hacer unos milloncejos mientras, digo yo


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

Lo mejor de todo, es leer las noticias de hoy, mientras ves la bolsa:

BBVA ganó 1.240 millones en el primer trimestre, en línea con lo esperado - 28/04/10 - 2096190 - elEconomista.es

Iberdrola mejoró su beneficio un 16,2% en el primer trimestre, hasta 921,7 millones - 28/04/10 - 2096290 - elEconomista.es

Gas Natural ganó 386 millones de euros en el primer trimestre, un 9,4% más - 28/04/10 - 2096314 - elEconomista.es

SAP mantiene previsiones: ganó un 97% más en el primer trimestre - 28/04/10 - 2096563 - elEconomista.es

Royal Dutch Shell ganó 4.154 millones en el primer trimestre, un 57% más - 28/04/10 - 2096425 - elEconomista.es


----------



## visaul (28 Abr 2010)

Cárpatos dice que rebote cercano:




Rebote cercano, me están llamando de medios generalistas, incluso de una publicación ¡del corazón! históricamente siempre que me llaman tanto rebota, y todas las subidas cursan con la única llamada de mi madre a contarme que su vecina la sorda le ha dado un disgusto...

Y tambien:




El director del FMI también dará un comunicado.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

aaaaggggg



> 12:19:46 h.
> Más rumores [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Malo tiempos para los tonueles, aunque bajen las bolsas 

¿pero como pueden llegar los políticos a este *nivel tan alto de estupidez*?


----------



## crisis? (28 Abr 2010)

visaul dijo:


> Cárpatos dice que rebote cercano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disculpad la ignorancia. rebote al alza o a la baja en este momento?


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

Carpatos y sus rumores, vaya día lleva:

_Más rumores	[Imprimir]	


Se dice ahora que España está a punto de prohibir cortos_ 
:8::8:::::


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Carpatos: Se dice ahora que España está a punto de prohibir cortos


OMG!! Alguien tiene alguna fuente?

Y con los cortos que tengo comprados? Vendra Zperro a cerrarlos?, yo no los voy a soltar :XX:


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

POLE en lo de los cortos


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Rebote cercano, me están llamando de medios generalistas, incluso de una publicación ¡del corazón! históricamente siempre que me llaman tanto rebota, y todas las subidas cursan con la única llamada de mi madre a contarme que su vecina la sorda le ha dado un disgusto...



Mi madre también me ha llamado... me preguntaba que si iba a Bancaja a sacar la pasta que todavia tenia allí... jajaja... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

El scatergoris es mio y me lo llevo. Menuda panda de hijos de puta manipuladores. 

  

Preparen las guillotinas


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> POLE en lo de los cortos



la culpa es de los especuladores internacionales... inocho: jajaja :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## spheratu (28 Abr 2010)

De donde leches saca el carpatos esos rumores? de una ouija? si tiene tantos contactos entiendo que el tio es multimillonario,no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

He cerrado mis largos en 10.080... preparado para abrir cortos...

Como me lo estoy pasando.... )


----------



## NosTrasladamus (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Carpatos: Se dice ahora que España está a punto de prohibir cortos
> 
> 
> OMG!! Alguien tiene alguna fuente?
> ...



No. La misma fuente que tu... :8:
Imprimir Comentario

¿"se dice"?¿será algún comentario en plan "chunga" que haya escuchado a un colega o algo en serio?... :

P.D.: Off-Topic: Por cierto debianita, date una vuelta por el hilo de linux y apúntate al grupo de usuarios...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/linux/

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/groups/linux.html


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Carpatos: Se dice ahora que España está a punto de prohibir cortos
> 
> 
> OMG!! Alguien tiene alguna fuente?
> ...



Alguien se ha hecho cacota en los pantalones


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

la pillada a cortos hoy puede ser histórica


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Malos tiempos para los tonueles, aunque bajen las bolsas



Tengo ya preparado el vaciado de las cuentas españolas... por mi como si cierran la bolsa... )


Saludos ::


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Dios mío, pero ésto qué es?

me he ido 20 minutos a charlar con un colega, y veo los rumores carpetovetónicos (de Cárpatos :: ) sobre la prohibición de cortos en España... en serio, parece que esto se va al carajo de verdad esta vez...


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Bambi dijo:


> la pillada a cortos hoy puede ser histórica



Cuanta razon tiene usted, compre SAN que estan muy baratas 8: , hoy cerramos por encima de 12K hoyga


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Bambi dijo:


> la pillada a cortos hoy puede ser histórica




Histórica es la hostia que llevamos desde los 11000... jajaja... )


Saludos


----------



## Interesado (28 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> He cerrado mis largos en 10.080... preparado para abrir cortos...
> 
> Como me lo estoy pasando.... )



A ver si nos petamos los 10100 y nos vamos a mínimos.

Sería una buena declaración de intenciones...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

¿Y por qué en vez de prohibir cortos no prohíben quebrar?


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

jojojojo... impresionantes algunas de las citas que aparecen en la última "Situación Intradía" de Cárpatos:



> Estamos viviendo el segundo momento más grave desde el punto de vista económico en Europa desde el fin de la II Guerra Mundial.



Señores, asisten a un momento histórico. Disfrútenlo.


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

Bueno tios, ya estoy aqui, qué me compro?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

Y todo esto sin que el E-mini haya perdido los 1180... )))

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

Lo de Cárpatos es super gracioso, dice que un indicador de próximo rebote es que le estén llamando de medios de comunicación...

Está como desencajado.


----------



## Interesado (28 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y por qué en vez de prohibir cortos no prohíben quebrar?



Porque ya lo han hecho.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/155010-prohibido-quebrar-por-decreto.html


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Bueno tios, ya estoy aqui, qué me compro?



cómprate una silla...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Abr 2010)

Mirad el último cometario de Carpatos:

Deutsche Bank: "Según prensa, la policía entra en sus oficinas."

Me he hecho caquita..


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

Carpatos superándose

_Deutsche Bank	[Imprimir]	


Según prensa, la policía entra en sus oficinas_.


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Carpatos esta loco o que: DB Según prensa, la policía entra en sus oficinas.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Bueno tios, ya estoy aqui, qué me compro?



Latunes y un fusil.


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

Hoy la web de Carpatos parece Putalocura.com :XX::XX:


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

El milenarismo ha legadoooo!! Vamos a morir todos 10000000 veces, pero que no me quiten mis cortos hoyga :XX:


----------



## NosTrasladamus (28 Abr 2010)

Por cierto, esta comedia cada vez se pone más divertida...

Imprimir Comentario


> Deutsche Bank
> 
> Según prensa, la policía entra en sus oficinas.



He buscado en Deutsche Welle y en el Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung y no sale nada sobre el tema todavía...

Aquí si...:
http://www.bild.de/BILD/politik/wir...izei/und-staatsanwaltschaft-in-frankfurt.html


> Staatsanwaltschaft durchsucht Deutsche Bank
> 28.04.2010 - 11:34 UHR
> 
> Heute Früh um 8.20 Uhr Großaufgebot der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft bei der Deutschen Bank in Frankfurt am Main. Die Beamten zückten am Eingang ihre Ausweise, betraten das Gebäude an der Theodor-Heuss-Allee.
> ...



Traducido al hispano-googlesiano:


> los fiscales alemanes buscado Banco
> 28/04/2010 - 11:34 RELOJ
> 
> Esta mañana a las 8,20 reloj de grandes contingentes de policías y fiscales de Deutsche Bank en Fráncfort del Meno. Los oficiales sacaron sus escudos en la entrada, entraron en el edificio en la Theodor-Heuss-Allee.
> ...


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> cómprate una silla...



llevo sentado en ella unos cuantos meses... ; )


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

Copiado del blog de Kujire:

*******BN: Italia********

Interrumpe emisión de bonos que tenía planeada para hoy


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

La policía haciendo un raid en las oficinas de Deutsche Bank...

El Cárpatos diciendo que el hecho de que su señora madre le llame por teléfono es signo inequívoco de un reversal inminente en los índices....

Rumores corriendo in the wild, diciendo que España va a prohibir posiciones cortas de forma inminente...

hoyga, qué decir... que me lo paso como los monos con Ustedecs y en este hilo, hamijos ::::::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

Que se defina alguien como comentarista de la web de Carpatos!!!!! que poneis la informacion cuatriplicada!!!! ::::)


----------



## speculum speculorum (28 Abr 2010)

*Confirmado lo del DB*

Frankfurt am Main: Großaufgebot der Polizei bei der Deutschen Bank - Wirtschaft - Bild.de


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

Y mi equipo del Hattrick perdiendo otra vez, esto no se_ pue _aguatar 



> El planteamiento táctico de rosoneros no era muy claro, y su nivel de organización bajó a bueno.


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que se defina alguien como comentarista de la web de Carpatos!!!!! que poneis la informacion cuatriplicada!!!! ::::)




Yo no puedo, estoy muy ocupado con mis cortos y contando mis plusvis :XX:


----------



## Cartago (28 Abr 2010)

Más latun!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

speculum speculorum dijo:


> Frankfurt am Main: Großaufgebot der Polizei bei der Deutschen Bank - Wirtschaft - Bild.de




Menudo papelón el de Merkel esta tarde...


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

Cárpatos es más majo que las pesetas, es como una adolescente en un concierto de Tokyo Hotel


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Que se defina alguien como comentarista de la web de Carpatos!!!!! que poneis la informacion cuatriplicada!!!! ::::)



Estoy de acuerdo, yo me ceñiré a ir contándoos mi partido de Hattrick [mode absurd hermanos marx on]


Ya pierdo 0-2  y además contra un primo-hermano polaco


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

jajajajajaaa! grandioso día que estoy pasando! Acabo de apagar mis 4 LCDs con ventanas de técnico, hoy no valen absolutamente para nada, me he quedado únicamente con la ventana del broker online a contemplar el espectáculo de ver los precios oscilar en tiempo real.

Ya mismo Tonuel va a mandar a las tropas a calar bayonetas... el milenarismo va a llegarrrrr!!!!


----------



## El Mano (28 Abr 2010)

¡Que hable Trichi! )


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cuanta razon tiene usted, compre SAN que estan muy baratas 8: , hoy cerramos por encima de 12K hoyga



otia han clonado a Tonuel


----------



## Bokeron (28 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, yo me ceñiré a ir contándoos mi partido de Hattrick [mode absurd hermanos marx on]
> 
> 
> Ya pierdo 0-2  y además contra un primo-hermano polaco




Wenas, es aquí lo de la porra del Barça?

la mía:

2 - 0

Barça 2 - Inter 0


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

Bokeron dijo:


> Wenas, es aquí lo de la porra del Barça?
> 
> la mía:
> 
> ...



La mía 0-0


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

Ahpra en serio :rolleye:

Se os actualiza en tiempo real los gráficos de Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, Midcaps-Index ..., lo intento con varios navegadores pero no hay manera .


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Oooo esto es un beartrap para que nos salten los stops y despues prohibir los cortos.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Y el IBEX subiendo.

pweeeeeEEEETTTTTTTTTT !!!!!!
::::::::::::::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Abr 2010)

Abiertos cortos 10.090... SL 10.035

Saludos...


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Oooo esto es un beartrap para que nos salten los stops y despues prohibir los cortos.



pfff stops son de pobres, sell and hold hamijo


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Objetivo diario rebasado, cierro por hoy la tienda de ultramarinos.

Y viendo cómo está el patio, no es que me vaya al burladero, sino que me voy a salir de la plaza para que no me dé tentación de volver a saltar al ruedo hasta mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

UP UP UP.
Cuidado LCASC que te revientan el corto.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

Parece ser que se va filtrando que Trichet y Merkel van a hablar de ayudas a Grecia. Hemos remontado un 2% desde mínimos de hace menos de 2 horas.


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

dentro SAN... de algo hay que morir.


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

Probando, probando !!!!!!

Subidita, esto lo areglamos .... con Trichi y la Merkel haciendo un mínimo guiño al rescate y como no con una buena robasta


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

pensé que se había caido el server o algo 

chudire, déjese de bancos hoy por hoy no compensa el riesgo


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

lo que no se mueve ni a tiros es GAM.

Os comentaré la jugada del SAN.


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

A ver, una de examen, para animar un poco el debate.

Supongamos, y sólo digo supongamos, que el rumor se convierte en noticia y prohíben los cortos en el Ibex.

Sin embargo, recordemos que los derivados como los CFDs y demás fauna tienen sus propios MMs, conformando aquello a lo que Mulder se refiere como mercados paralelos.

Ahora bien, si yo - como MM - opero un mercado paralelo basado en el Ibex 35, y estoy radicado fuera de España (ejemplo, Igmarkets en UK) a mí nadie me prohíbe seguir ofreciendo cortos a mis clientes en mi plataforma, sobre mis CFDs, referenciados al IBX como subyacente.

Por lo cual podría darse la paradoja de que los clientes que usan brokers extranjeros podrían seguir poniendose cortos... no sobre el IBX en sí - prohibido - sino sobre derivados del mismo... que al final del día es lo mismo.

¿Véis este escenario plausible?


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Bueno chavales... me voy a comer...


cuando venga espero buenas noticias... inocho:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> A ver, una de examen, para animar un poco el debate.
> 
> Supongamos, y sólo digo supongamos, que el rumor se convierte en noticia y prohíben los cortos en el Ibex.
> 
> ...



Demasiada elucubración en mi opinión, los mercados paralelos no creo que tengan problemas ni siquiera dentro de España, pero lo que se quiere prohibir son realmente las acciones en préstamo (que es la única forma de ponerse corto en el mercado tercermundista español haciéndolo bien) claro que los CFD's son un mercado regulado, no tengo claro si atacarían a los CFD's no-paralelos porque eso sería ir a por el broker directamente, muchos se quejarían, tal vez incluso hedges y bancos.

Por otra parte es posible que se pudiera operar cortos sobre acciones extranjeras igual que antes.

En fin, mejor esperar y ver a mi me parece un globo sonda del politicastro casposo de turno.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

Aun acabamos en verde. Hacen con nosotros lo que les da la gana.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Parece que me he perdido una buena batalla... jaja. Yo por si acaso me mantengo alejado, esto no es para amateurs.

Un saludo


----------



## carloszorro (28 Abr 2010)

Asi se mueven los leoncios

El Blog de WallStreet: Un buen año - A good year


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

Que viene la Merky!!


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Tonuel... ya huelen las plusvalías... me acaba de llegar:

Porsche News


----------



## rosonero (28 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Que viene la Merky!!



A las 14:30 ¿no era Trichi? Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## pollastre (28 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> A las 14:30 ¿no era Trichi? Alguien sabe algo?



huy...este... bueno, vale:

Que viene el Trichi!!!

::::


----------



## spheratu (28 Abr 2010)

Trichet perdió los testiculos hace años. No espereis nada especial. Son unos suavones.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Abr 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Trichet perdió los testiculos hace años. No espereis nada especial. Son unos suavones.



¿Qué entiendes por especial? ¿Que los salven o que dé la extrema unción?


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

Cárpatos dice cositas pero no mucho:



> Grecia
> Su Primer Ministro esta diciendo que los presupuestos están siendo ejecutados mejor de lo que se espraba y que la Eurozona debe hacerse lo necesario para que no se disperse.





> Portugal
> El mensaje que han lanzado a los medios tanto gobierno como oposición es que están abiertos a medidas de austeridad adicionales y que darán señales de confianza al país y a los mercados. Muestra de ello es que pondrán en marcha medidas este año inicialmente planeadas para el año que viene.





> Intradía
> Los comunicados que se van a hacer públicos hoy de Trichet, FMI y Alemania están sacando bajistas del mercado. El spread entre la deuda de Alemania y la de Grecia baja a 886 desde los 1000 de máximo.



ACTUALIZADO

Grecia, Alemania (actualizado) 

Dice Alemania que el paquete de ayuda que planea el FMI es de entre 100-120.000 millones de euros 3 3 años. Ojo que de ser cierto el Bund lo va a pasar mal.

También dice que habría intenciones de que se debería sacar a Grecia del mercado 3 años, es decir, cubrir sus necesidades en ese tiempo.


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

San a un paso del verde... que jodios


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Pepón ha resucitado!!!

Me han saltado los stops de mis cortos  Sube sube, que de aqui nada volverás a caer 

EDIT: me pongo largo con stop ajustadisisisismo


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

No, si hoy todavía acabamos en verde...


----------



## pyn (28 Abr 2010)

Buah nos van a dar por el culo a todos, cortos y largos. El día de hoy es para andarse con mucho ojo.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

SAN en verde.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Abr 2010)

Respecto al punto que apuntaba Pollastre sobre que nuestro desgobierno prohiba por decreto-ley los cortos, viendo estos últimos 6 años no descarto semejante gilipollez, aunque quien decidirá si se toma o no esta medida al final será ese señor que manda en Madriz..... Z, ah, no! Botín 

En Grecia los bancos están subiendo un 5% tras la prohibición, tal vez sería señal para largos ese "hipotético" escenario. Aunque viendo las posiciones cortas que se comunican a la CNMV diariamente es evidente que prohibir los cortos tendrá poca incidencia.

Respecto al tema de los CFD's, en el momento que su valor fuese diferente al de la acción, personalmente no metería un euro ahí. Bastantes trileros hay en el Ibex como para además depender del precio que te marque un broker.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Abr 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> Ya se habla de un paquete a tres años de entre 100.000 y 120.000 millones de euros para que no haya problemas en 3 años y así eliminar el escollo de 2012. Esto es muy positivo y ayudará a los mercados de riesgo al tiempo que perjudica al Bund.
> 
> Dice Alemania que el paquete de ayuda que planea el FMI es de entre 100-120.000 millones de euros 3 3 años. Ojo que de ser cierto el Bund lo va a pasar mal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2010)

Es un día típico del 2008. Yo empecé en ese clima volátil. Era una lotería; todavía me acuerdo cuando el mercado reaccionaba al alza o a la baja porcentajes bestiales tras una rueda de prensa del trichi. El intradía movía miles de puntos, brutal, como recordaréis. 

A ver el cierre... para mí si cierra ligaramente en verde o mañana por la mañana alcanza niveles algo superiores a la apertura de hoy, podríamos tener un rebote considerable.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Respecto al punto que apuntaba Pollastre sobre que nuestro desgobierno prohiba por decreto-ley los cortos, viendo estos últimos 6 años no descarto semejante gilipollez, aunque quien decidirá si se toma o no esta medida al final será ese señor que manda en Madriz..... Z, ah, no! Botín
> 
> En Grecia los bancos están subiendo un 5% tras la prohibición, tal vez sería señal para largos ese "hipotético" escenario. Aunque viendo las posiciones cortas que se comunican a la CNMV diariamente es evidente que prohibir los cortos tendrá poca incidencia.
> 
> Respecto al tema de los CFD's, en el momento que su valor fuese diferente al de la acción, personalmente no metería un euro ahí. Bastantes trileros hay en el Ibex como para además depender del precio que te marque un broker.



Cada vez que alguien prohibe cortos, al principio 'parece' beneficioso (en mi opinión no lo es) y luego las caidas se aceleran más que si no los hubieran debido a que empieza a faltar liquidez y todo el mundo huye.

Estoy seguro de que lo veremos.

edito: y mi timing para hoy cumpliéndose totalmente clavado.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Abr 2010)

El IBEX casi en verde. IBR Ya está en verde. Como los cortos no hayan puesto buenos SL van a salir esquilmados.

Edito: 

*Cerrados largos: *

BBVA Abierto en 9,659 cerrado en 10,085
SAN Abierto en 9,104 cerrado en 9,49

A mirarlo desde la barrera.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

Hoyga! ¿es aquí donde los bombillos?


----------



## kokaine (28 Abr 2010)

Pues si se confirma lo que dice Carpatos y hacen un anuncio tan bestial de ayuda, cerraría cortos cagando leches.

Yo mantenía mis largos desde ayer y aunque el bajón de ayer me lo he comido entero repito que mientras el S&P no pierda los 1180-1185 "tecnicamente" no ha pasado nada.

Y si encima aprueban esas ayudas estos rizan el rizo como dije ayer y nos llevan a máximos.


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoyga! ¿es aquí donde los bombillos?



Sell and jold hamijo, sell and jold !


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

el chorreo bajista no quiere acabar


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el chorreo bajista no quiere acabar



Creo que lo que están haciendo es mover el árbol a ver si caen algunas gacelas.


----------



## Taxidermista (28 Abr 2010)

Han estado 40 minutos hablando y no han dicho nada.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Abr 2010)

Para abajo de nueeevoooo....


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

Saca la parrilla, tonuel, para colocar unos largos achicharrados


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Abr 2010)

Vamos a ir pasando lista.... quien me mandaria volver....jajajajja es que no aprendoooooooooo
Voy a vender cortos y largos y me lo voy a jugar todo a que pasa el Inter hoy

FORZA INTER!!!!

PD: Ya veo a Mou y Figo partiendose la caja y saltando desde el centro del campo al terminar el partido jajajajajaja


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

me quedé como empecé! ni a comer se puede ir uno.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pepón ha resucitado!!!
> 
> Me han saltado los stops de mis cortos  Sube sube, que de aqui nada volverás a caer
> 
> EDIT: me pongo largo con stop ajustadisisisismo





pecata minuta dijo:


> SAN en verde.




Este hilo está plagado de gacelas...










Saludos


----------



## kokaine (28 Abr 2010)

estamos en calma chicha.......

se están pensando que hacer,,,, lo dejamos caer otra vez o le metemos subidon.....

apuestas?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Este hilo está plagado de gacelas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Criteria esta pagando los platos rotos jajajajaja


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Abr 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> estamos en calma chicha.......
> 
> se están pensando que hacer,,,, lo dejamos caer otra vez o le metemos subidon.....
> 
> apuestas?



mi apuesta es clara:

San largo a 9.19::::


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Este hilo está plagado de gacelas...



ya te digo Tonuel, con decirte que algunos se pusieron cortos en pleno rally histórico del año pasado


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Joder, los de renta4 se estan poniendo las botas hoy con mis comisiones. Ahora es la buena, llevo una buena remesa de cortos de FER en verde fosforito.

Tonuel, no se quien es más gacela, el que pierde unos centimillos por operación más comisiones o quien se come con patatas una remesa de cortos y tiene que hacer un sell & hold de meses con la pasta parada sin producir plusvis


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Bambi dijo:


> ya te digo Tonuel, con decirte que algunos se pusieron cortos en pleno rally histórico del año pasado




de todo hay en la viña del señor... ya sabes... 


Por cierto... veo al SAN en los 3 euros... 8:




Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, no se quien es más gacela, el que pierde unos centimillos por operación más comisiones o quien se come con patatas una remesa de cortos y tiene que hacer un sell & hold de meses con la pasta parada sin producir plusvis




No se usted... pero la mayor parte de mi capital está volando de camino a Luxemburgo... 8:



Saludos


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No se usted... pero la mayor parte de mi capital está volando de camino a Luxemburgo... 8:
> 
> Saludos



Podria hacer un post explicando a las gacelas como yo como abrir una cuenta en esos lares y poner parte del dinero a buen recaudo.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Podria hacer un post explicando a las gacelas como yo como abrir una cuenta en esos lares y poner parte del dinero a buen recaudo.



Asesores Financieros Independientes - Inversis Banco


Pregunta por Juan Luís... dile que te mando yo...








Saludos


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

jeje bien encajado Tonuel, disculpame la puya, lo cierto es que le das sal al hilo o bueno se la dabas antes cuando estaba vivo, ya no queda ni el apuntador

ni siquiera veo a DP por aquí, y creo que no le llegué a agradecer lo de Ariad


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Podria hacer un post explicando a las gacelas como yo como abrir una cuenta en esos lares y poner parte del dinero a buen recaudo.



Mejor vete a Suiza,comprar oro fisico en lingotes en cualquier banco,te los puedes traer o dejarlos alli en una caja de seguridad,te haces unas cuentas multidivisas (Yen,Franco Suizo,Dollar,Dollar australiano,Libra,...para diversificar).
Si eres mas ocioso te puedes ir a Panama,o islas por el estilo.


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Asesores Financieros Independientes - Inversis Banco
> 
> 
> Pregunta por Juan Luís... dile que te mando yo...
> ...





Ahora llamo a Juanlu :XX:

Como le puedo pagar su asesoramiento Tonuel? Le van bien unos latunes? 8:


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Bambi dijo:


> jeje bien encajado Tonuel, disculpame la puya, lo cierto es que le das sal al hilo o bueno se la dabas antes cuando estaba vivo, ya no queda ni el apuntador
> 
> ni siquiera veo a DP por aquí, y creo que no le llegué a agradecer lo de Ariad




Gracias por ser agradecido... ahora mismo me pillas contando las plusv.


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mejor vete a Suiza,comprar oro fisico en lingotes en cualquier banco,te los puedes traer o dejarlos alli en una caja de seguridad,te haces unas cuentas multidivisas (Yen,Franco Suizo,Dollar,Dollar australiano,Libra,...para diversificar).
> Si eres mas ocioso te puedes ir a Panama,o islas por el estilo.





Lo del oro ya está en mis planes, en breve iré a Brusellas a la Rue de la Bourse


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias por ser agradecido... ahora mismo me pillas contando las plusv.



DP... sobre lo del buy&hold que le gusta a usted... lo dejará aparcado unos meses... ¿no...? 


Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Lo del oro ya está en mis planes, en breve iré a Brusellas a la Rue de la Bourse



Es lo mejor que puedes hacer comprar oro,yo compre en Octubre de hace 2 años en pleno crack y cangelo.
No pienses en ello como inversion,si no como un seguro.


----------



## Interesado (28 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mi apuesta es clara:
> 
> San largo a 9.19::::



Será porque ya no sé lo que me digo, pero tiene sentido.

El volumen en el mínimo de esta mañana ha sido muy alto y si estamos haciendo una C (de 3?), podría tener recorrido hasta... (no me atrevo a decir los 10€:.

De todas formas, el riesgo es brutal, no creo que compense la operación.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ahora llamo a Juanlu :XX:
> 
> Como le puedo pagar su asesoramiento Tonuel? 8:




le gustan los morenos...


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> DP... sobre lo del buy&hold que le gusta a usted... lo dejará aparcado unos meses... ¿no...?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Voy metiendo carga de cortos en el iBEX... T5 / OHL / ABENGOA han sido las que me han dado alegrias.

Al SAN le tengo respeto.:no:


----------



## Jose Hinojosa Cobacho (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Asesores Financieros Independientes - Inversis Banco
> 
> 
> Pregunta por Juan Luís... dile que te mando yo...
> ...





Estas cosas deberían estar en la "Ley de la Memoria Histórica" :XX:

<center>
<img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1mj0adrqkws/SQB5vzl1_hI/AAAAAAAADIA/gMCck7ZoHaE/s800/17000.png" /></a>


</center>


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Al SAN le tengo respeto.:no:



querrá decir canguelo...


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es lo mejor que puedes hacer comprar oro,yo compre en Octubre de hace 2 años en pleno crack y cangelo.
> No pienses en ello como inversion,si no como un seguro.




Es es la idea, tenerlo como valor refugio, sin intención de especular. Si no es mucha la indiscreción, que compró moneditas? lingotes? dónde?

A priori estoy pensando en pillar Krugerrands y Maples en eurogold.


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Tengo negocios con los chicos del Botas, no puedo traicionar su confianza.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo negocios con los chicos del Botas, no puedo traicionar su confianza.



yo también... pero ya sabe por donde me paso su confianza... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Además.... están preparando una buena.... tienen cash .... del......


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Voy metiendo carga de cortos en el iBEX... T5 / OHL / ABENGOA han sido las que me han dado alegrias.
> 
> Al SAN le tengo respeto.:no:



El otro dia estube probando el Mercedes SLS AMG en Monteblanco...el coche es la caña...va realmente bien.
Si te quieres dar un capricho en Mercedes me lo dices que tengo mano


----------



## Bambi (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias por ser agradecido... ahora mismo me pillas contando las plusv.



hombre osea que sigue por aquí, pues tómese una rondita virtual, entré a 2.40 antes de una caidita pero promedié en 1.80, y ahí siguen 

además sospecho que estar metido ahí y no tener liquidez me ha salvado algún pufo, que está el patio alborotao, menos mal que el SP me lo han respetado


----------



## Realquilado (28 Abr 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es lo mejor que puedes hacer comprar oro,yo compre en Octubre de hace 2 años en pleno crack y cangelo.
> No pienses en ello como inversion,si no como un seguro.



No quiero entrar en las "Guerras del oro" que se dan por este foro, pero la verdad, a los niveles hasta los que ha subido el oro en os últimos años, ¿no es un poco suicida meterse a estas alturas? La impresión es que ya sólo puede ir pa'bajo...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes
Veo en el DJI entrando el dinero a chorrillo,pero no termina de arrancar.
Estan colocando bien el papelon.

S2 me voy a entrenar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Abr 2010)

maldita sea la hora en que cambie de acciones a futuros 

Me ha costado muy caro, esta visto que nada funciona cuando las cosas se ponen feas ............ leccion aprendida a dedicarme a mi negocio y pasar de la bolsa como de la mierda.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Abr 2010)

el San en usa esta en positivo????????????


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Si cierro un contrato para mayo... me doy el capricho del cayenne s -hybrid-


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> 16:44:33 h.
> Ojo a instituciones [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:



y eso que quiere decir mulder??????????


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

El coste de salvar a Grecia de sus problemas de deuda podría ser de hasta EUR120.000 millones, según el director gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional, Dominique Strauss-Kahn, citado el miércoles por un parlamentario alemán en la televisión alemana N-tv. 

El parlamentario alemán Thomas Oppermann repitió una estimación hecha por Strauss-Kahn en un encuentro previo con el Parlamento germano. 

El importe es casi tres veces superior a los EUR45.000 millones citados hasta ahora por las autoridades europeas en sus intentos por evitar que Grecia quiebre.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y eso que quiere decir mulder??????????



Que los cocos se ponen a vender, los leoncios gordos o los que mueven realmente el mercado, para que se entienda.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si cierro un contrato para mayo... me doy el capricho del cayenne s -hybrid-



No veo un mastodonte de esos tirando de bateria.... primero diesel y luego esto.... ::

A mi me da alergia todo lo que no funcione con gasolina de 98 octanos.

Igual me pillo un GTS de los nuevos o un ML AMG.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Abr 2010)

San +1% en usa, por queeeeeeeeeee????


----------



## aksarben (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si cierro un contrato para mayo... me doy el capricho del cayenne s -hybrid-



Diles que te lo revisen bien, no vaya a pasar como con el Panamera...


----------



## pyn (28 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> San +1% en usa, por queeeeeeeeeee????



¿Por que no?


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> maldita sea la hora en que cambie de acciones a futuros
> 
> Me ha costado muy caro, esta visto que nada funciona cuando las cosas se ponen feas ............ leccion aprendida a dedicarme a mi negocio y pasar de la bolsa como de la mierda.



No soy quien para decir nada y no quiero que esto suene a "ánimo wapisima" pero solidaridad brother!!


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

La versión v2 del cayenne tiene menor peso.... lleva cantidad de cositas del GT. XD


----------



## pyn (28 Abr 2010)

Vaya barridaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## carvil (28 Abr 2010)

*"(SP) S&P DOWNGRADES SPAIN"*


Salu2


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

jajajajajajaajj....

(risa mazo de nerviosa)


----------



## pyn (28 Abr 2010)

Estoy flipando más de 50 puntos del stoxxx en 1 minuto


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Abr 2010)

Que hijos de re mil puta! Los de S&P no esperaron al final del mercado, está claro que estan cortos los muy guarros.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

Han movido demasiado el arbol


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Que hijos de re mil puta! Los de S&P no esperaron al final del mercado, está claro que estan cortos los muy guarros.



Espero que alguien muy enfadado les de bien por el culo! (siento la groseria)


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Alguien sabe algo? :

S&P rebaja el rating de España

EDIT: Confirmado, esto es el fin señores. Mañana gap de -3%. Son unos trileros. Mulder no hace falta que pases el volumen de la robasta, fijo que ha sido una fiesta de osos grandotes :XX:


----------



## cit (28 Abr 2010)

S&P rebaja la solvencia de España
Fuente:
S&P rebaja la solvencia de España | elmundo.es


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Espero que nadie este largo para mañana, si es así les puedo prestar una katana para morir con honor. 

Saludos


----------



## kokaine (28 Abr 2010)

pues oficialmente en españa y en europa se acabo la tendencia alcista. el S&P no se si podra llegar a maximos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

yalodeciayo...


----------



## chudire (28 Abr 2010)

Me voy al guano con el SAN chavales. Recordadme como un tipo que se fue a comer cuando no debía!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (28 Abr 2010)

La rebaja de rating ya estaba descontada de los que mueven el arbol...llevan cortos desde hace dias,mañana se pondran cortos las gacelas ellos cerraran los suyos y nos volveran a dar por el culo de nuevo...es la ley de la selva.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Me voy al guano con el SAN chavales. Recordadme como un tipo que se fue a comer cuando no debía!




Tu tranquilo... ahora mismo el ibex sólo pierde 100 puntitos de nada... un poco más y a romper los 10.000... :Baile:



Saludos


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Tonuel podria preparar un certificado para las mamachichos


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel podria preparar un certificado para las mamachichos



voy a ver... pero por menos de un 5% no me ensucio las manos... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> voy a ver... pero por menos de un 5% no me ensucio las manos... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:




Le ahorro la faena: -6,79%


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Le ahorro la faena: -6,79%




usted prepáreme el documento y yo se lo sellaré convenientemente... 8:


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex hoy ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

- Han vendido hasta las las 10:15.
- Han comprado hasta las 15, aunque han estado vendiendo fuerte a ratos.
- A partir de ahí han vendido hasta final de sesión.
- En subasta han comprado.

No creo que esperen gap al alza para mañana, pero hoy han estado muy activos y han vendido todo lo que no pudieron ayer por lo visto, se ha visto muchísima actividad y las compras me han parecido más subidas de precio para vender caro que acumulación porque las compras las han hecho con saldo muy bajo pero en las ventas les metían a gusto.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No creo que esperen gap al alza para mañana...



ahí estamos... Rappel... :XX:


El Ibex perdiendo los 10000 ahora mismo... )



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> usted prepáreme el documento y yo se lo sellaré convenientemente... 8:




Estoy en el trabajo no tengo los utensilios apropiados para tal labor


----------



## Desde Gerona (28 Abr 2010)

En cuatro minutos...todo un récord.


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2010)

Es 2008 total, la época en que los gaps se comían plusvalías de meses. En esos tiempos, cuando los jóvenes inversores se portaban mal y dejaban las posiciones abiertas hasta tarde, sus brokers les asustaban subiendo garantías "_que vendrá el monstruo del gap, aquel que devora cortos y largos por igual, aquel que te va a petar el ojal_".

Aquí puede pasar de todo. La tendencia será ultrabajista, pero, como entonces, meterán rebotes espectaculares y arrasarán sin piedad a los más incautos. Que nadie crea que será tan fácil como apostar al rojo y punto, a menos que lleve un nivel de apalancamiento extremadamente bajo.

Y recordad: "_que vendrá el monstruo del gap, aquel que devora cortos y largos por igual, aquel que te va a petar el ojal_". Este sencillo aformismo puede salvar vidas ::


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ahí estamos... Rappel... :XX:
> 
> El Ibex perdiendo los 10000 ahora mismo... )



Simplemente cuento lo que veo con el objetivo de dar algo de información, lo que hagan o dejen de hacer me suele traer sin cuidado porque normalmente no opero en el Ibex, aunque saque alguna conclusión de lo que veo ienso:


----------



## debianita (28 Abr 2010)

Os dejo un link interesante:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...28-14-de-parados-mas-que-el-ano-anterior.html

Seguro que tambien atenderian algun que otro forero


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Y recordad: "_que vendrá el monstruo del gap, aquel que devora cortos y largos por igual, aquel que te va a petar el ojal_". Este sencillo aformismo puede salvar vidas ::



Buenas tardes ^__^! 

Menudo espectáculo, sino fuera porque esto fastidia nuestra supuesta recuperación me parecería un bonito espectáculo.

La verdad es que tenéis "eggs", este medio día miré el panorama y me daba miedo meterme... paso de estos jaleos, cuando vuelva a ser un mercado más tranquilito entraré... 

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Abr 2010)

Pasaba para saludar.

Mi banco griego de ayer no va mal National Bank of Greece (ADR): NYSE:NBG quotes & news - Google Finance

NVAX ha recuperado mucho Novavax, Inc.: NASDAQ:NVAX quotes & news - Google Finance

ME da cosa recomprar por el GAP, la observaré.

mirando OHL TL5 y ABG como DP... ABG caminito de los 14€... la emisión solar en OPV se va a retrasar al menos 6 meses...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Os dejo un link interesante:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...28-14-de-parados-mas-que-el-ano-anterior.html
> 
> Seguro que tambien atenderian algun que otro forero



Querrás decir de foreros 

Jaja cuanto éxito está teniendo la frase desde que la implanté


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Insiders selling & buying

Corporación Damm compra miles de acciones de Ebro Puleva a 13,89 – 13,88 euros
<form name="frmFichaNoticia" method="post" action="/widget.html"> 
</form> 
*ACS*

Pedro José López Jiménez vende 44.508 acciones a 35,49 euros; vende 25.000 acciones a 35,50 euros; vende 20.000 acciones 35,58 euros; vende 45.492 a 35,68 euros; vende 8.661 acciones a 35,23 euros; vende 30.000 acciones a 35,00 euros; vende 8.750 acciones a 35,05 euros; vende 5.047 acciones 35,63 euros; vende 10.000 acciones a 35,40 euros; vende 10.000 acciones a 35,20 euros; vende 30.000 acciones a 35,14 euros. Controla el 0,401% del capital.

*EBRO PULEVA*

Corporación Económica Damm compra 65.970 acciones a 13,89 euros y compra 47.490 acciones a 13,88 euros. Controla el 8,449% del capital.


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Luca, el banco griego va muy bien... lo veo en 5.00USD a corto plazo...

La otra,,,, te has salido antes de tiempo. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Abr 2010)

Total que mirarmos unos cortos en ACS...

Largo en Puleva da cangelo....(bueno, largo en cualquier cosa del chulibex)

Analizo ABG y os cuento, nos estamos volviendo a hablar.. igual pasamos una noche por pos viejos tiempos...


----------



## Jesú (28 Abr 2010)

Jugando al juego de "La Bolsa Virtual" he ganado hoy *970€* (invirtiendo *25000€*), y eso que he pagado *126€* en comisiones. Es decir, un *3,88%* de beneficio antes de impuestos, no está mal para no tener ni idea de bolsa en un dia en el que esta ha bajado casi un 3%.:Baile:
Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, el banco griego va muy bien... lo veo en 5.00USD a corto plazo...
> 
> La otra,,,, te has salido antes de tiempo. XD



La idea era recomprar al final de la sesión pero no me entró la orden DP...:ouch:


El Banco Griego... si todo va bien... cierra 2010 en 10 USD....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Abr 2010)

¿ que pesara mas mañana en el ibex ? la posible subida de EEUU si la hubiera o la rebaja de calificacion a España.

Me refiro no solo al gap de apertura, sino al resto del dia 8:


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

ARIAd, está muy rara, desde hace 3 días... han frenado en seco el negociado... ahora hay una posi de 100.000accs para comprar en 3.48USD ... veo a las gacelas muy quemadas.


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Abr 2010)

Jesú dijo:


> Jugando al juego de "La Bolsa Virtual" he ganado hoy *970€* (invirtiendo *25000€*), y eso que he pagado *126€* en comisiones. Es decir, un *3,88%* de beneficio antes de impuestos, no está mal para no tener ni idea de bolsa en un dia en el que esta ha bajado casi un 3%.:Baile:
> Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir



Jesú, de corazón, sigue jugando con eso... es igual de divertido xD y no te van a dejar en calzancillos jaja. Estamos en un momento para profesionales, los amateurs, debemos alejarnos y esperar a nuestro momento.

Luca, lo mismo xD que huevos tienes para meter pasta en un banco griego...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd, está muy rara, desde hace 3 días... han frenado en seco el negociado... ahora hay una posi de 100.000accs para comprar en 3.48USD ... veo a las gacelas muy quemadas.



Estaremos atentos, a ver si emiten las acciones nuevas de una vez y se va al guano que tengo que configurar mi plan de pensiones....


----------



## Claca (28 Abr 2010)

DAMM... les conozco muy, muy, muy bien. También compraron SACYR "apuesta financiera", que no entro a valorar.

Una compañía muy seria con unos balances sanos y con poca deuda. El plan es llegar a facturar 1.000 millones en unos años.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Abr 2010)

zuloman el eur/usd anticipa de momento leve gap alcista usano para mañana


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Tocho.. divertido de leer!


Al cierre: De oca a oca... y nos tocó


.- Íbamos a titular este cierre “A cada cerdo le llega su San Martín”, pero nos parece de mal gusto y, además, tampoco queremos robarle el título al “Financial Times”. Así pues, simplemente nos limitaremos a decir que ya lo esperábamos y que, de hecho, ayer ya lo advertimos. Recuerden que el martes, después de que S&P rebajara el rating de Portugal (y de rebote el de Grecia) *hablábamos de que el Ibex había caído más que el resto por el temor a que le pasara en breve lo mismo a nuestro país.* Pues bien, sólo hemos tenido que esperar un día más para ver cómo la agencia ha hecho lo propio con España (ha rebajado la calificación crediticia sobre nuestra deuda soberana España hasta AA desde AA+) con, lo que podríamos llamar “premeditación y alevosía”. Y lo creemos así porque, tal y como leemos en algunas crónicas, *no se entiende muy bien el motivo por el que no hicieron esto ayer.* Ya que se pusieron con Portugal y Grecia, nada les hubiera costado hacer lo mismo c on España y el impacto, seguramente, no hubiera sido tan fuerte. Pero no, siguiendo un guión perfectamente escrito, los mercados se han propuesto “atizar” a todos los PIGS, uno detrás de otro y a su debido tiempo. Se lo propusieron hace tiempo, cuando los _hedge funds_ planearon hundir al Euro, y en ello siguen. Así pues, aquí estamos, al cierre del mercado, con una noticia muy mala y *esperando a ver qué ocurre mañana, cuando el impacto de esta nueva decisión de S&P se dejará notar en todo su esplendor en nuestro Ibex.*

Y llegados a este punto, hoy nos preguntábamos en la redacción *cómo es posible que se dé tanto crédito a unas agencias que metieron la pata hasta el fondo con la crisis.* La respuesta es compleja pero, básicamente, creemos que todo se reduce a la pura “vagancia” del mercado (y del sistema en general) para cambiar su “modus operandi”. Las agencias son las agencias y la cobertura y la importancia que se les sigue dando, a pesar de todo lo visto y de lo que nos quedará por ver, sigue siendo la misma. Así están las cosas.

Antes de conocerse esta noticia (que se ha hecho pública prácticamente al cierre del mercado, provocando un “velón” a la baja en el gráfico de nuestro Ibex) nuestro selectivo había llegado incluso a estar plano, después de haber caído durante el día entre un 2%-3%. Nos ha seguido perjudicando durante toda la jornada, de nuevo, el tema de Grecia. *Parece ser que se quiere llegar a un acuerdo para el rescate del país antes de que termine la semana,* y así lo han comunicado hoy Trichet y los líderes alemanes que se han reunido para hablar del tema. La idea de que es necesaria una *solución urgente* se repite hasta la saciedad. Nosotros seguimos pensando que, efectivamente, es necesario dejar este problema atrás (en la medida de lo posible) lo antes posible, pero no vemos claro el que se tomen decisiones tan complicadas, de tanto dinero, de tanta envergadura, con tanta premura. *El rescate a los bancos ha demostrado que buena parte del dinero que se les prestaba iba, por ejemplo, directamente destinado a repartirse más bonus entre los trabajadores. ¿No podría ocurrir en Grecia algo parecido, salvando las distancias y con toda la complejidad que este asunto entraña?*

Y en medio de todo este caos económico internacional, que desde luego es tremendo, las empresas siguen en su empeño de presentar unos *buenos resultados que, con sinceridad, a nadie le interesan llegados a este punto.* Teniendo en cuenta que todas las compañías del Ibex han caído hoy, y mucho, resulta poco interesante, la verdad, ponernos a mirar los resultados uno a uno. Simplemente les diremos que hemos visto unas cuentas mixtas y que, en algunos casos, como el de Antena3, han sido claramente peores de lo previsto, lo que también ha afectado a Telecinco, que ha recortado especialmente y ha sido el segundo peor del Ibex. Mapfre, por su parte, ha sido la peor.

*Y técnicamente, ¿qué podemos esperar?* En primer lugar, nuestro experto Ignacio Tello apunta que hoy hemos registrado en el Ibex el décimo volumen más alto de la historia. Muy mala noticia, desde luego, que apuntala la fortaleza de la caída. Ahora, después de haber perforado los 10.425 puntos, *ya no tenemos soporte alguno hasta los mínimos de febrero, en el entorno de los 9.900 puntos,* niveles que, José María Rodríguez, nuestro analista de Trader Watch, cree que alcanzaremos a corto. “Si rompemos estos mínimos, nos podríamos ir de cabeza a por los 9.300, parte inferior de un potencial canal bajista”.

Así las cosas, la tendencia de corto plazo es, evidentemente, bajista. Ahora bien, Rodríguez señala que, *a largo plazo, seguiría siendo alcista*: “Para mí, estaríamos corrigiendo todo lo subido el año pasado. Podría ir a los 8.800 y eso sería corregir el 50% de todo lo que subió el año pasado. En mi opinión, la tendencia a largo plazo no cambiaría mientras las Bolsas de Wall Street sigan construyendo mínimos y máximos crecientes”.

Una última anotación: Nos acaba de llegar a una nota a la redacción de S&P invitándonos a un curso para entender y explicarnos cómo funciona el tema del mercado crediticio. Si no fuera porque es en Chicago, y la verdad lo vemos difícil, desde luego que íbamos a escuchar sus explicaciones, porque cada vez entendemos menos…


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 Abr 2010)

Wata, te recomiendo el banco griego, yo que tu compraba 10k acciones y las volvía a mirar en navidad.. igual me tengo que pasar por Cadiz para que me lleves al restaurante del gitano XD


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

Abandonen el barco

SOS se desprende por completo de su autocartera - 28/04/10 - 2098916 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

Señores, olvídense de España, Grecia y Portugal, ahora nos toca fijarnos en UK, esa va a ser la próxima y conseguirá arrastrar a los gringos al verdadero guano.

En sus pantallas más cercanas el próximo mes de mayo.


----------



## japiluser (28 Abr 2010)

*+ pantallas*



Mulder dijo:


> Señores, olvídense de España, Grecia y Portugal, ahora nos toca fijarnos en UK, esa va a ser la próxima y conseguirá arrastrar a los gringos al verdadero guano.
> 
> En sus pantallas más cercanas el próximo mes de mayo.



y en las de su broker preferido !


----------



## perroleo (28 Abr 2010)

Lo del Deutse Bank Parece que por evasión de impuestos...

Suspected German tax evasion - Authorities raid Deutsche Bank and 50 other firms - News - Bild.de


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

el sp puede que despegue


----------



## Condor (28 Abr 2010)

Ahhh no!!!, que cosas, no subió hoy, pero que conste que fue porque los señores que mueven el cotarro han demostrado su seriedad, una vez más, para las cosas de la economía que nos afectan a todos; demuestran lo que es su paradigma del libremercado. Estos señores que estafaron a latinoamérica en los 80 (la década perdida) que estafaron a Japón en los noventa (deflación desde entonces) que estafaron a los EE.UU. (WorldCom, Enron, Lehman, dejando alguito al sr. Madoff) nos demuestran lo que para ellos es el "laissez faire, laissez passer" de un capitalismo salvaje que paga las consecuencias del mantener lo que ya no se mantiene, por que no es posible pagar semejantes beneficios a directivos que nos están llevando una y otra vez a la mierda. Y, cándidamente, desde este hilo pretendemos entenderlos para aprovecharnos como carroñeros de lo que los leoncios van dejando, pero no será posible aprovechar nada, en la selva africana, en el momento álgido de la sequía, no se salva nadie.

Hablando sobre los bonos, que al final no vienen a ser sino lo mismo: deuda, a un precio distinto unos que otros por aquello del riesgo, yo m pregunto: ¿para que quiere emitir deuda un gobierno como el alemán si se le supone que ya tiene todo el dinero del mundo? ¿acaso no es la primera economía europea? ¿no puede vivir de los impuestos de sus ciudadanos? quizás es que quiere tener efectivo para comprarle las islas que le sugirió vender a Grecia. Lástima que nos pille a contrapie como casi siempre porque veia yo la oportunidad de recuperar gibraltar por cuatro perras cuando UK necesite efectivo.

La pregunta que vale dinero responder es: ¿cual es el suelo? porque esto rebotará, inflacionariamente, claro.


----------



## outzider (28 Abr 2010)

Condor dijo:


> La pregunta que vale dinero responder es: ¿cual es el suelo? porque esto rebotará, inflacionariamente, claro.



No puedo estar más de acuerdo, hace meses que pienso lo mismo.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

outzider dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo, hace meses que pienso lo mismo.



Pues yo creo que el suelo para las bolsas va a ser el 50%-61% de la subida desde marzo de 2009, ese es ahora mismo el objetivo más probable. Evidentemente el Ibex subió más y podría bajar más, los índices más serios llegarán a esos objetivos y probablemente estaremos en el plan que inciamos ahora hasta dentro de un año, más o menos.

PD: guarden el post para los agradecimientos o el owned de rigor


----------



## Interesado (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex hoy ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> - Han vendido hasta las las 10:15.
> - Han comprado hasta las 15, aunque han estado vendiendo fuerte a ratos.
> ...



Para darnos la puntilla, tanto como gap al alza no creo, pero en estos momentos el SP está en 1195 y en igmarkets el IBEX ya pasa de los 10100.

Aún así, la noche es larga... ::


----------



## perroleo (28 Abr 2010)

Esperamos una caida general de los indices europeos?


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Agarra inversores...!!!


Telefónica SA (TEF) reiteró el miércoles su intención de aumentar sus dividendos en los dos próximos años. 

La mayor compañía de telecomunicaciones española por valor de mercado y clientes dijo en un comunicado enviado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores que pretende distribuir EUR1,4 por acción con cargo a los beneficios de este año. Además quiere repartir al menos EUR1,75 por acción para 2012. 

Telefónica dijo que su consejo de administración acordó distribuir un dividendo de EUR0,65 por acción en mayo, y que propondrá a los accionistas el reparto de otro dividendo de EUR0,65 por acción en noviembre.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

Estamos de rebajas en el ibex


----------



## outzider (28 Abr 2010)

perroleo dijo:


> Esperamos una caida general de los indices europeos?



No lo creo, en los índices de Europa del norte vamos a ver mucha
inestabilidad, pero hoy ya era evidente algo curioso, algunos valores
no caían, incluso algunos subían bastante. Esta crisis va a poner a casa
uno en su sitio, y es claro que numerosas empresas del norte de Europa tienen muy buenas perspectivas, porque desarrolan su actividad en 
países serios, y porque están diversificadas en mercados emergentes.
Es un poco el efecto que hace que el ibex no se desplome aún con 
más fuerza. Piensa por ejemplo en E.ON, con un BPA de más del 10%,
con un mercado muy diversificado en el norte de Europa. Por mucho
que los PIGS se vayan al infierno, esa empresa continuará siendo
muy atractiva, de hecho hoy sólo baja el 0,07%, que es como decir
que se ha quedado como estaba. Así hay muchas en el Eurostoxx.
Eso sí, según se desaten los acontecimientos, vamos a ver mucha montaña
rusa en los mercados. Pero como digo, el mercado al final distinguirá el
trigo de la paja, eso seguro.


----------



## Mulder (28 Abr 2010)

outzider dijo:


> No lo creo, en los índices de Europa del norte vamos a ver mucha
> inestabilidad, pero hoy ya era evidente algo curioso, algunos valores
> no caían, incluso algunos subían bastante. Esta crisis va a poner a casa
> uno en su sitio, y es claro que numerosas empresas del norte de Europa tienen muy buenas perspectivas, porque desarrolan su actividad en
> ...



Lo malo es que el Stoxx también lo componen empresas españolas y eso contribuirá a dar cierta debilidad, por ejemplo, hoy en el Stoxx las dos empresas que más han bajado han sido BBVA y SAN.


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el suelo para las bolsas va a ser el 50%-61% de la subida desde marzo de 2009, ese es ahora mismo el objetivo más probable. Evidentemente el Ibex subió más y podría bajar más, los índices más serios llegarán a esos objetivos y probablemente estaremos en el plan que inciamos ahora hasta dentro de un año, más o menos.
> 
> PD: guarden el post para los agradecimientos o el owned de rigor





ya se lo guardo yo... no se preocupe...


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

Mapfre -6,83%
Telecinco -6,79%
Gamesa -5,32%
BBVA -4,76€
REE -4,63%








Saludos


----------



## donpepito (28 Abr 2010)

Tiene usted alguno del NASDAQ?

NVAX, por ejemplo?

XD


----------



## tonuel (28 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tiene usted alguno del NASDAQ?
> 
> NVAX, por ejemplo?
> 
> XD



las subidas de más del 8% no suelo certificarlas... no me interesan... la verdad... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2010)

Bueno, al final los usanos han sacado un poco la cara para levantar esto, pero pepon sigue secuestrado


----------



## Ghell (29 Abr 2010)

Aprovecho que a estas horas esta todo más parado para haceros una consulta practica para iniciarme en la bolsa. ¿con que Sociedad/Agencia de Valores operáis? 

El banco donde tengo mis ahorros cobra unas comisiones exageradas (hasta 4 veces más de lo que sale en el labolsavirtual) y no da opción ni de poner un STOP LOSS :/

¿que programas (a poder ser gratuitos y de SL) utilizáis para hacer análisis?


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

Buenas noches, forería.

Acabo de sentarme en el ordenadorrrrr y... leo lo de S&P (sí, llevo toda la tarde fuera).

Veo también una caída de 200 puntazos a las 5:28 en el IBX, en un minuto tan sólo.

Joder cómo está el patio...


----------



## japiluser (29 Abr 2010)

*+ porcentajes*



tonuel dijo:


> Mapfre -6,83%
> Telecinco -6,79%
> Gamesa -5,32%
> BBVA -4,76€
> ...



Coño Tonuel , te has dejao el santander y voy a tener que mirar lo que ha caido !


----------



## luisfernando (29 Abr 2010)

Lo que sería de verguenza es que mañana subiera la bolsa (bueno Hoy a estas horas), cuando han bajado el rating de España y seguimos en el Caos.


----------



## japiluser (29 Abr 2010)

*+ caidas*



pollastre dijo:


> Buenas noches, forería.
> 
> Acabo de sentarme en el ordenadorrrrr y... leo lo de S&P (sí, llevo toda la tarde fuera).
> 
> ...



Esta caida es todavía de risa ( para las que se han dado en el pasado ).


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

japiluser dijo:


> Esta caida es todavía de risa ( para las que se han dado en el pasado ).



No, si no es la caída absoluta de lo que hablaba. Lo que me ha impresionado es que esos 200 puntos han caído en aproximadamente 35 segundos, ahora que lo estoy analizando con un poco de calma...

Como para ir largo sin SL, vamos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no oía a nadie mencionar el concepto de información simétrica, al más puro estilo de los milenaristas, astrólogos y trileros varios.
> 
> *Queda muy bien mezclar un par de términos técnicos en medio de un mensaje para dar apariencia de que sabemos de qué va esto.* Eso me dice muy poco de tu aptitud para debatir sobre los mercados; no te ofendas, pero es la impresión que me transmites.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmNEuPWTXYw[/YOUTUBE]

Encantado de conoceros. Estoy aprendiendo mucho de conceptos como el del trabajo. Espero que os guste la apotación. Os seguiré leyendo con gran interés. Ahora que ya tengo claro el concepto de trabajar a ver si me introducís el concepto especulación que, en mi *ignorancia*, no llego a comprender.

Buenas noches

PD: Y no me ofendo... ya sabes aquello de no ofende quien quiere...


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmNEuPWTXYw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Encantado de conoceros. Estoy aprendiendo mucho de conceptos como el del trabajo. Espero que os guste la apotación. Os seguiré leyendo con gran interés. Ahora que ya tengo claro el concepto de trabajar a ver si me introducís el concepto especulación que, en mi *ignorancia*, no llego a comprender.
> 
> ...




Esto... ¿es ésta tu respuesta razonada?

Fue un placer conocerle tan brevemente.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Veo un montón de páginas nuevas, las leo y no hay más que trolls que ensucian el hilo. Por supuesto que todo el mundo tiene derecho a intervenir y a dar su opinión, pero, ¿por qué sólo los días duros como éste, o los días en los que Mulder se equivoca?
> 
> Qué valientes, es muy fácil criticar, reirse y hacer leña del árbol caído detrás de una pantalla de ordenador. Todavía estoy esperando las aportaciones de algunos de. Algunos aquí no tenemos el nivel suficiente como para dar sistemas, analizar gráficos o aconsejar a nadie, pero desde luego que yo siempre agradezco de todo corazón la colaboración de todos. ¿Cómo vamos a echarle en cara a nadie aunque se haya equivocado, cuando *colabora desinteresadamente*? Lo cómodo sería quedarse en casa guardandose la información, pero no, la publican en un foro de gente ANÓNIMA (aunque aquí haya muy buen rollo, no dejamos de ser unos desconocidos) para beneficio de todos, incluso, de los no registrados o los no participantes del foro.
> 
> Desde luego, así estamos en este país, con gente como esta. Envidiosos, oportunistas, parásitos y aprovechados del mal ajeno. Patético.



¿Estás seguros? Este bes el principal foro de economia buen sitio para soltar rumores... Si lo tienes claro, me alegro enormemente. Yo hace tiempo que deje de tener fe ni en Dios ni en hombre. Ya sabes, por sus hechos los conocereis...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Si no sabes la diferencia entre un corto y un largo, lo mejor en este momento es que pongas la pasta en un depósito al 4% y vayas aprendiendo un poco antes de meterte porque el tema está mú complicado. Incluso los que están cortos hoy pueden perder hasta la camisa si sale la Merkel diciendo que pone la pasta para salvar a Grecia.



No es complicado, lo que va a hacer o no hacer la Merkel lo saben unos pocos y el resto (las gacelillas como gustais decir pegan saltitos largos o cortos al tuntun)

Sigo diciendo lo mismo esto es un casino


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mirad lo que sale en La carta de la bolsa:
> 
> 
> Flash: El regulador de mercados griego ha decidido prohibir la toma de posiciones cortas
> ...



Y las reglas del juego se cambian cuando convienen... A ver a quien le pilla con el paso cambiado


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

Doomsday dijo:


> Una pregunta sin animo de ofender...Por lo que veo en el foro hay mucha gente que juega en bolsa y perdon por la expresion son unos "especuladores minoristas"...si tanto os quejais de la crisis, el paro..y blabla...
> *¿No os dais cuenta que lo unico que haceis es seguir el juego a este sistema corrupto, podriais llegar a abandonar por cuestiones morales este juego que lo unico que hace es desestabilizar las economias de los paises y por tanto de todos los trabajadores?*



Esa es la cuestión... Per aquí la moral no cuenta. Estan en otra galaxia. La galaxia de "pillo lo que pueda" sin darse cuenta que son meros peones (o dándose cuenta pero pasando...)


----------



## carloszorro (29 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmNEuPWTXYw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Encantado de conoceros. Estoy aprendiendo mucho de conceptos como el del trabajo. Espero que os guste la apotación. Os seguiré leyendo con gran interés. Ahora que ya tengo claro el concepto de trabajar a ver si me introducís el concepto especulación que, en mi *ignorancia*, no llego a comprender.
> 
> ...



Sin inversión no hay trabajo, busca a los culpables del desastre en otro sitio, que de este país se escape el capital y la inversión no es culpa nuestra.

Nuestro presidente ha tenido la oportunidad de mimar al inversor, en cambio se dedicó a casar maricones, memoria histórica, 400 euros, inmigración ilegal a lo loco..............vender (regalar) nuestras reservas de oro...........subir impuestos, despilfarro en los presupuestos.... y tu vienes al hilo del ibex buscando responsables 
venga ya Dolce!!! Disfruta lo votado hombre!!!


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

No es inversión Carloszorro, se llama especulación.

Comprar una cosa barata y venderla cara es una cosa muy buena... para quien lo consigue. Para la sociedad es nefasto... Vais buscando crear burbujitas que suben y explotan...

Sólo es humo, no es riqueza. Y eso es lo que ha causado los problemas en los que estamos metidos, entre otros motivos que en este hilo no vienen al caso.

Espero que te haya quedado bien argumentada mi postura, Sr Pollastre


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

rumore, rumooore, rumooore...

Roubini: puede que no haya eurozona por la que discutir - Expansión.com


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

Si teneis paciencia y no lo conoceis merece la pena, leer este relato de Marx:

Bolpress:: La crisis según Groucho Marx

PD: Groucho, no Karl


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

Y último consejo para los espec... perdón inversores. Dejaros las acciones y derivados e invertir en petróleo...

Veo una burbujita muy clara...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2010)

Buenas noches seguiré leyendo con interés. A ver si encuentro alguién que me explique bien el concepto trabajo y el concepto especulación.

Me despido con otra trabajadora. Que descansen...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8tIn324fcY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Sin inversión no hay trabajo, busca a los culpables del desastre en otro sitio, que de este país se escape el capital y la inversión no es culpa nuestra.
> 
> Nuestro presidente ha tenido la oportunidad de mimar al inversor, en cambio se dedicó a casar maricones, memoria histórica, 400 euros, inmigración ilegal a lo loco..............vender (regalar) nuestras reservas de oro...........subir impuestos, despilfarro en los presupuestos.... y tu vienes al hilo del ibex buscando responsables
> venga ya Dolce!!! Disfruta lo votado hombre!!!



deacuerdo en parte, el presidente es un desastre ya ha superado al anterior y este al anterior
mirá que lo tenían dificil........................

pero te olvidas de alguien los banqueros también hay cajas peperas llenas de mi**** hasta las orejas, como sociatas aunque los bancos, parece que están un poco mejor

el problema es las dos clases dirigentes putridas y banqueros cabrones la responsabilidad es mutua


----------



## carloszorro (29 Abr 2010)

vmmp29 dijo:


> deacuerdo en parte, el presidente es un desastre ya ha superado al anterior y este al anterior
> mirá que lo tenían dificil........................
> 
> pero te olvidas de alguien los banqueros también hay cajas peperas llenas de mi**** hasta las orejas, como sociatas aunque los bancos, parece que están un poco mejor
> ...



A esto te voy a responder con dos charts, no recuerdo una divergencia entre el ibex y el dow tan brutal (30% aprox.) en muchos, muchos años, saquen concluciones...


----------



## Interesado (29 Abr 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmNEuPWTXYw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Encantado de conoceros. Estoy aprendiendo mucho de conceptos como el del trabajo. Espero que os guste la apotación. Os seguiré leyendo con gran interés. Ahora que ya tengo claro el concepto de trabajar a ver si me introducís el concepto especulación que, en mi *ignorancia*, no llego a comprender.
> 
> ...



Especular es lo que hacemos nosotros cuando decidimos comprar o no comprar algo porque creemos que es barato/caro, lo mismo que cuando tu vas a comprar el pan o una tele de plasma.

Especular no es ni malo ni bueno, y sólo lo vería moralmente reprobable si se hace con bienes de primera necesidad y depende de a qué niveles.

Sí que podríamos reprobarlo si eres Soros y tumbas una divisa creando una burbuja jodiendo a un país entero, por ejemplo, pero me temo que aquí no vas a encontrar nadie con esa capacidad.

Los pequeños inversores/especuladores pequeños, como nosotros, si acaso ayudan a que no pasen ese tipo de cosas, porque al aportar liquidez al mercado hacemos que les cueste más manipularlo (imagínate que sólo hubiera peces gordos en la bolsa, sería todavía más merienda de negros).

Me gustaría saber porque te jode tanto que nos intercambiemos papelitos. Nosotros no somos el enemigo, sólo un blanco fácil para vuestra ira. 

Pero claro, es mucho más fácil meterse en un foro con cuatro desgraciados que se juegan su dinero a diario que con los peces gordos de GS o los políticos que crean regulaciones que los amparan. Así os quedáis con la conciencia tranquila.

Por cierto: Zapatero sólo hace lo que le ordenan sus amos, lo mismo que haría Rajoy. Y con Zapatero al menos tienes a los "obreros" contentos mientras los sodomizan. Si estuviera Rajoy habría hecho exactamente lo mismo pero ahora tendríamos barricadas en las calles. Está en Moncloa el que tiene que estar para lo que toca ahora.

PP y PSOE la misma mierda son. Unos crearon la burbuja y los otros la alimentaron. De aquellos polvos estos lodos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

Buenos dias, estos dias la bolsa es un verdadero casino, pero no el de Torrelodones no, sino uno de las Vegas en la epoca del padrino.

¿ Como veis el tema para hoy ? bajara, subira o todo lo contrario


----------



## pyn (29 Abr 2010)

Buenos días a todos, veo que estos días han hecho mucho daño al sentimiento gaceril. Si alguien se pensaba que esto era fácil y que se haría rico en 2 tardes, habrá visto su cuenta menguar. Por el contrario, seguro que muchos han aprendido valiosas lecciones que aplicar en el futuro, yo el primero.


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Especular es lo que hacemos nosotros cuando decidimos comprar o no comprar algo porque creemos que es barato/caro, lo mismo que cuando tu vas a comprar el pan o una tele de plasma.
> 
> Especular no es ni malo ni bueno, y sólo lo vería moralmente reprobable si se hace con bienes de primera necesidad y depende de a qué niveles.
> 
> ...




Suscribo el mensaje, que me parece muy acertado. Sólo añadir algo:

en mi opinión la "especulación" tiene un problema, y sólo uno: que unos pueden hacerla (por suerte, por valía, por una mezcla de ambas, por lo que sea) y otros no.

A partir de ahí la típica envidia hispánica hace el resto. 

Y claro, luego nos encontramos los mensajes en el foro de los defensores del país del Arco Iris, clamando al cielo porque los malvados y pequeños especuladores abandonemos un mundo que ellos no pueden alcanzar. 

Qué previsible.... cuán inherente a la naturaleza humana. Si yo no llego allí, pues tú tampoco debes llegar.

Y yo les digo, dejen de fijarse en lo que trabajan y cómo trabajan los demás, y dedíquense Uds. a lo suyo. 

Curren duro y háganse acreedores de un futuro mejor. No sean cansinos, coño.


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2010)




----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, veo que estos días han hecho mucho daño al sentimiento gaceril. Si alguien se pensaba que esto era fácil y que se haría rico en 2 tardes, habrá visto su cuenta menguar. Por el contrario, seguro que muchos han aprendido valiosas lecciones que aplicar en el futuro, yo el primero.





Totalmente de acuerdo, he aprendido un montón, mi saldo del caos guanil es verde, ayer jodí parte de los beneficios del martes por los malditos (y necesarios) stops. Que se preparen hoy, tengo fiesta del currele, asi que al 100% dedicado a sacar pasta 8:

EDITAR: Tonuel, es usted un crack, voy a hacer lo propio con este troll. Por cierto, como ve el Ibex hoy? Llegaremos hoy a sus ansiados 3k? :XX:


----------



## Oxiris (29 Abr 2010)

Especular, no genera riqueza para tu sociedad, a no ser que se la robes a la sociedad vecina.
Trabajar, si genera riqueza.
El especulador es un cancer para el resto de su sociedad, sea grande o pequeño.
El trabajador es lo que sostiene a una sociedad.


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ Como veis el tema para hoy ? bajara, subira o todo lo contrario




hoy o mañana toca rebote... 8:


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Salen los trolls de debajo las piedras, por favor vayan a la moncloa y den una paliza al cacique que llevará a Hispanistán a la ruina y dejen de joder. De paso pasense por Genova y hagan lo propio con el futuro califa de Hispanistán, no se piensen que el otro lo va arreglar


----------



## Oxiris (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Salen los trolls de debajo las piedras, por favor vayan a la moncloa y den una paliza al cacique que llevará a Hispanistán a la ruina y dejen de joder. De paso pasense por Genova y hagan lo propio con el futuro califa de Hispanistán, no se piensen que el otro lo va arreglar



¿Acaso alguien confia en la panda de ineptos que nos gobiernan?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

Pollastre, donde ves tu soportes y resistencias en el ibex para hoy, puede ser soporte los 9800 ¿no? y por arriba dode crees que deberia formarse un canal ienso:


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2010)

Oxiris dijo:


> ¿Acaso alguien confia en la panda de ineptos que nos gobiernan?




hombre... mientras se mantenga *el pesebre *en pie los habrá...







Saludos


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> EDITAR: Tonuel, es usted un crack, voy a hacer lo propio con este troll. Por cierto, como ve el Ibex hoy? Llegaremos hoy a sus ansiados 3k? :XX:



si no llegamos hoy... llegaremos mañana...


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

HOYGAN HOYGAN!!!

Me los quitan de las manos, ya no hay botones rojos en R4 para Sabadell, BBVA, Sacyr ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> HOYGAN HOYGAN!!!
> 
> Me los quitan de las manos, ya no hay botones rojos en R4 para Sabadell, BBVA, Sacyr ...



supongo que eso quiere decir que hoy el ibex se descalabra hasta los 9800 como poco ¿no? :


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, donde ves tu soportes y resistencias en el ibex para hoy, puede ser soporte los 9800 ¿no? y por arriba dode crees que deberia formarse un canal ienso:



Me sale soporte menor en 10,137, un soporte moderamente importante en 10K1 (el mismo de ayer) y un soporte menor en 10,040.

Resistencia menor en 10,400, y resistencia de importancia en 10,860 (una eternidad...).


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> supongo que eso quiere decir que hoy el ibex se descalabra hasta los 9800 como poco ¿no? :



Yo solo sé, que de esto, no se nada 8:. Aun hay muchos botones rojos interesantes, botas, mamachichos, criterias .... 

Zuloman, analize como arrancamos y si lo encuentra correcto, cate hoy unos CFDs cortos, póngase un stop y a disfrutar. Pero póngase un STOP!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me sale soporte menor en 10,137, un soporte moderamente importante en 10K1 (el mismo de ayer) y un soporte menor en 10,040.
> 
> Resistencia menor en 10,400, y resistencia de importancia en 10,860 (una eternidad...).



y lo ves bajista o alcista :


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y lo ves bajista o alcista :



El canal formado en el último tercio de la jornada de ayer es claramente bajista... y todavía está por ver la reacción de los mercados a la hostia de S&P.

Yo no tocaría los largos ni con un palo de 3 metros. Pero precisamente por eso, también espero alguna barrida antigacelas en esa dirección.


----------



## Amon_Ra (29 Abr 2010)

*10.181,80 0,15% 14,80*


----------



## Ghell (29 Abr 2010)

Aprovecho que la cosa esta en calma un poco verde para haceros una consulta practica para iniciarme en la bolsa. ¿con que Sociedad/Agencia de Valores operáis?

El banco donde tengo mis ahorros cobra unas comisiones exageradas (hasta 4 veces más de lo que sale en el labolsavirtual) y no da opción ni de poner un STOP LOSS :/

¿que programas (a poder ser gratuitos y de SL) utilizáis para hacer análisis?


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2010)

Ghell dijo:


> ¿que programas (a poder ser gratuitos y de SL) utilizáis para hacer análisis?




lápiz y papel...




en rollo...


----------



## aksarben (29 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


>



Me sorprende que hayan tenido ustedes tanta paciencia .


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Ghell dijo:


> Aprovecho que la cosa esta en calma un poco verde para haceros una consulta practica para iniciarme en la bolsa. ¿con que Sociedad/Agencia de Valores operáis?
> 
> El banco donde tengo mis ahorros cobra unas comisiones exageradas (hasta 4 veces más de lo que sale en el labolsavirtual) y no da opción ni de poner un STOP LOSS :/
> 
> ¿que programas (a poder ser gratuitos y de SL) utilizáis para hacer análisis?



Consejo, no entres si no estas dispuesto a perder hasta la camisa. Consejo 2, no entres. Consejo 3 si aun quieres entrar usa un progamita de esos de bolsa virtual, te divertiras y no palmarás pasta.

Respondiendo: hay muchos brokers, Interdin , R4 etc... puedes buscar comparativas de precios, servicios etc... 

Personalmente uso R4 (son caros) e ING direct para pìllar acciones a largo plazo (ahora no es el momento). En cuanto a graficos, uso qtstalker pero puedes apañarte con los graficos interactivos de infobolsa (por ejemplo). 


Lo dicho NO ENTRES!!!


Cambiando de tema, he quitado los stops 8: , son rigurosamente mentales, sino no se puede operar hoy.


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

A ver si dicen algo de Hispanistán Fitch y Moody's :XX:


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Estamos en la v2 de febrero... una llamada desde mon... a Don... y las agencias mantienen todo el xiringo!


----------



## chudire (29 Abr 2010)

Bueno,
despues del sustito de ayer, he palmado comisiones. Ufff... ayer por la tarde pensabe aquello de virgencita, virgencita que me quede como estoy!


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estamos en la v2 de febrero... una llamada desde mon... a Don... y las agencias mantienen todo el xiringo!



Más claro el agua, la pregunta del millón es por cuanto tiempo podrán mantener el xiringo ....


----------



## spheratu (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Más claro el agua, la pregunta del millón es por cuanto tiempo podrán mantener el xiringo ....



Más que mantenerlo,dosificarán la bajada con sus rebotillos. No está la economía para bolsas alcistas. Veremos los 8000 e incluso los 6000,lo que no se es cuando.
Si fuera por tonuel veríamos hasta los 3000 jejeje.::


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Menudos trileros, cuando venga la caida será de traca y mocador. He pillado unas CRI a 3.58 que no las voy a soltar minimo hasta los 3, las plusvis seran para gastarlas en el caribe.


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Pesadilla en cortos's land!

<object width="640" height="385">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EIPMx9ZrIoU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></object>


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

SAN a +5.3% ibex > 10.4k

Si no lo veo no lo creo 8: , cuan gacela soy


----------



## chudire (29 Abr 2010)

Así a bote pronto, estoy dejando de ingresar unos 500 euros esta mañana...

cuan gacelilla soy.


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Así a bote pronto, estoy dejando de ingresar unos 500 euros esta mañana...
> 
> cuan gacelilla soy.




El botas y sus amiguitos deben estar comprando sus papelitos como locos.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El botas y sus amiguitos deben estar comprando sus papelitos como locos.



Todo el mundo está corto y los leoncios lo saben, así que harán saltar stops a cascoporro antes de volver a tirar los precios.. Si es que no hay nada como tener mucha pasta para mover al mercado..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Chulibex power


----------



## chudire (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Chulibex power



Chudirex power?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Os podéis poner cortos en BMA hasta los 14 €


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Todo el mundo está corto y los leoncios lo saben, así que harán saltar stops a cascoporro antes de volver a tirar los precios.. Si es que no hay nada como tener mucha pasta para mover al mercado..



Pues conmigo lo llevan claro, voy a lo tonuel. No van a poder aguntar mucho el garito, he hecho calculos de lo que puedo aguantar y lo que pueden aguantar ellos a los cocos y creo que tengo las de ganar. Todo sea que acabe siendo pasto de los leones :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues conmigo lo llevan claro, voy a lo tonuel. No van a poder aguntar mucho el garito, he hecho calculos de lo que puedo aguantar y lo que pueden aguantar ellos a los cocos y creo que tengo las de ganar. Todo sea que acabe siendo pasto de los leones :fiufiu:



:no:

*the trend is your friend... * 8:


Saludos


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> *the trend is your friend... * 8:
> 
> ...



La tendencia es que nos vayamos al default, yo sigo esa tendencia 8:


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> La tendencia es que nos vayamos al default, yo sigo esa tendencia 8:



todo depende de la escala en que se mida... 


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

polastre tienes un mp


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Venga!! nos vamos a los 12K


----------



## Claca (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues conmigo lo llevan claro, voy a lo tonuel. No van a poder aguntar mucho el garito, he hecho calculos de lo que puedo aguantar y lo que pueden aguantar ellos a los cocos y creo que tengo las de ganar. Todo sea que acabe siendo pasto de los leones :fiufiu:



Yo no recomiendo echar un pulso a los leoncios. Ya lo intentaron muchos en las jornadas conocidas como "la masacre de cortos de febrero". Si nos engañan nos engañan, se asume el stop y a otra cosa. Jode, porque duele, pero al menos es un golpe del cual te puedes recuperar. Aguantar pérdidas y palmar miles de euros en unos días es el mejor modo de superar la adicción a la bolsa, una especie de muerte por sobredosis. No creo que sea lo que estás buscando.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Venga!! nos vamos a los 12K



mucho ojo que antes de la caida definitiva el rebote puede ser brutal ::
A mi ya me rompieron por todos lados, esto es un casino y esta lleno de trileros , mucho ojo o veras esfumarse tus plusvalias ::


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

To trade against the trend?

Estáis enloquecidos....

sed tonuelísticos... sed amigos del trend... 

carolainnn, caminaaaa hacia el treeeend....


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo no recomiendo echar un pulso a los leoncios. Ya lo intentaron muchos en las jornadas conocidas como "la masacre de cortos de febrero". Si nos engañan nos engañan, se asume el stop y a otra cosa. Jode, porque duele, pero al menos es un golpe del cual te puedes recuperar. Aguantar pérdidas y palmar miles de euros en unos días es el mejor modo de superar la adicción a la bolsa, una especie de muerte por sobredosis. No creo que sea lo que estás buscando.



Se agradece el consejo. No voy a tener que ir a caritas aunque me salga mal. No es que sea millonario ni mucho menos, juego con poco. He evaluado el riesgo, no van a poder aguantar mucho el xiringo, y lo más importante, tengo un gran aliado: el cenutrio de la moncloa. Puede llegar otra vez CRI a 3.9 (que lo dudo) y que se preparé que entonces le meteré una gorda. Estamos sentenciados..... (en mi gacélico punto de vista)

Copien y peguen para el futuro owned y certificados


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

Posible doble techo en 10,43x , veremos....


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Cárpatos: Repsol anuncia que está estudiando la venta de su participación en YPF este año


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Mulder are you alive?


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Abr 2010)

Buenas ^__^!

Sigue interesante el espectáculo, xD pero no pago por él, jaja.

Esperemos que el Señor Carpatos, nos cuente si por segundo día consecutivo las manos fuertes continúan vendiendo. 

Si ya esto es complicado en tiempos "normales" ahora es una lotería y no me apetece que me salten más Stops. 

Suerte a los valientes :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

Los swings están siendo realmente grandes... se impone la operación con SLs mentales, desde luego el que tenga la más mínima grieta en su disciplina de operación, que se abstenga... esto es demencial.


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

YouTube - Spain's Debt Too Big to Bail Out! 4 x Greece, Sky High Unemployment 19,5% Highest in EU!

Estamos en la xampions lic

Los comentarios son impagables.


Pedazo de lateral que lleva el IBEX


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder are you alive?



Si estoy vivo pero hoy estoy liado con varios asuntos ajenos al tema de la bolsa, esta tarde volveré a medias pero estaré un ratito por aquí.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

esto va a romper de un momento a otro, al que le pille en su tendencia se forra y el resto a caritas....... ir reservandome sitio en la cola :


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> esto va a romper de un momento a otro, al que le pille en su tendencia se forra y el resto a caritas....... ir reservandome sitio en la cola :



Como va, largo?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Como va, largo?



no lo voy a decir hasta que cierre posiciones, solo te digo que llevo 3 dias haciendo exactamente lo contrario que el mercado, asi que si voy largo bajara y si voy corto subira


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no lo voy a decir hasta que cierre posiciones, solo te digo que llevo 3 dias haciendo exactamente lo contrario que el mercado, asi que si voy largo bajara y si voy corto subira




Si continua asi puede vender sus servicios como indicador contrario . El martes gané a lo grande, ayer me fundieron a comisiones. Hoy voy en rojo, saldo total, verde palido 

Como esto no sigue ningun criterio he decidido hacer mi ultimo trading, si sale mal me dedicaré a hacer visillos, si sale bién me paso a jugar al s&p y estoxx50.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si continua asi puede vender sus servicios como indicador contrario . El martes gané a lo grande, ayer me fundieron a comisiones. Hoy voy en rojo, saldo total, verde palido
> 
> Como esto no sigue ningun criterio he decidido hacer mi ultimo trading, si sale mal me dedicaré a hacer visillos, si sale bién me paso a jugar al s&p y estoxx50.



si, ya se que el dia del gran guano te pillo corto, un gran dia para ti y nefasto para mi .

Lo pero es que cada dia la cago mas y mejor, soy un optimo indicador, haciendo lo contrario que yo te forras fijo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

vamos para dos horas de lateral ya , tiene que moverse en breves instantes ::


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

No se preocupe, necesitamos ayuda, le voy a decir a mi mujer que retire el dinero de mis brokers y que me tutele. Si sale mal, me dedico al monopoly, allí aconstumbro a ganar.


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

> Si continua asi puede vender sus servicios como indicador contrario



Debo admitir que he soltado una carcajada con esto...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes

Me estoy tocando con el PM de NBG...

DP ayer regargué NVAX, hoy parece que va un poco perezosa en el PM, aunque ayer se portó muy bien.

DYN comienza a pillar tendencia, un buen valor para largos.

El EUR USD anticipa subidas. maximos en el Chulibex sobre las 16:00


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Debo admitir que he soltado una carcajada con esto...



seria la unica forma de poder ganar dinero en la bolsa hoyga


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No se preocupe, necesitamos ayuda, le voy a decir a mi mujer que retire el dinero de mis brokers y que me tutele. Si sale mal, me dedico al monopoly, allí aconstumbro a ganar.



Huye del mierdibex, mira las acciones de DP y las que pongo que se están portando DPM


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si, ya se que el dia del gran guano te pillo corto, un gran dia para ti y nefasto para mi .
> 
> Lo pero es que cada dia la cago mas y mejor, soy un optimo indicador, haciendo lo contrario que yo te forras fijo



Y eso que tienes los informes de Mulder...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y eso que tienes los informes de Mulder...



esta semana no ha dado ni una, justo cuando me decidi a cambiar acciones por futuros le da por fallar mas en 3 dias que en los 3 meses anteriores


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Jajajaja por hablar NVAX despegando en PM también...


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Zuloman, va corto  esto se va para la estratosfera, me voy a comer, cuando vuelva moriré con honor gracias a mi catana


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Vamos bien... PM muy positivos.... en el iBEX solo dejan hacer dinero cuando ellos lo deciden... XD


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Nvax 3.20 max pm.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> esta semana no ha dado ni una, justo cuando me decidi a cambiar acciones por futuros le da por fallar mas en 3 dias que en los 3 meses anteriores



Si tienes pastuki mira las acciones de DP y las que pongo, te aviso de que son más arriesgadas que hacer puenting con cordones de zapatos...


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Novavax's Seasonal Influenza VLP Vaccine Candidate Shows Positive Results in a Phase II Clinical Trial in Older Adults - Press Release - Digital Journal


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Dp si la cosa sale bien puede que tenga para un boxter en navidades...XD

Ayer por la tele sacaron noticias mete-miedo en plan "que vuelve la gripe a" y tal y yo  "eso eso que compren NVAX verás lo que va a subir esta semana..."


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dp si la cosa sale bien puede que tenga para un boxter en navidades...XD
> 
> Ayer por la tele sacaron noticias mete-miedo en plan "que vuelve la gripe a" y tal y yo  "eso eso que compren NVAX verás lo que va a subir esta semana..."



"Boxster", Calador, Boxster... seamos rigurosos nombrando a los modelos de papá Porsche


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Hay que poner nerviosos a los cortos... con el FF que hay... pueden llevarnos muy lejos....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

logre ganar por una puta vez 50 pipos, iba largo 

Ya era hora hoyga ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> "Boxster", Calador, Boxster... seamos rigurosos nombrando a los modelos de papá Porsche



Cierto es senyor pollastre...

De todas maneras luego soy lonchafinista extremo, seguramente lo sacara todo del banco cuando viera ese cash... lo empaquetaría con triple capa de plástico innífugo al vacío y pasaría la frontera suiza en mi renault express.... (me gusta confundir al personal)


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cierto es senyor pollastre...
> 
> De todas maneras luego soy lonchafinista extremo, seguramente lo sacara todo del banco cuando viera ese cash... lo empaquetaría con triple capa de plástico innífugo al vacío y pasaría la frontera suiza en mi renault express.... (me gusta confundir al personal)




Cemetery richest.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cemetery richest.



En todo caso:

The richest in the cemetery. 

Tengo el sexo más o menos garantizado, no necesito imanes de milfs de momento.. igual cuando sea más pureta me planteo la inversión


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

El problema viene cuando esas MIFLs tienen +pasta que tu... (me) XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El problema viene cuando esas MIFLs tienen +pasta que tu... (me) XD



Entonces llegará el momento de casarme digo yo.

Adoro las mujeres con dinero, si ganan o tienen más que yo encantado, de algo tengo que vivir cuando decida no pegar ni golpe!


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

MILFs... viudas y con pasta... son una buena combinación!!!

XD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

menos mal, por una vez ciero largos y empieza a bajar en vez de a subir a lo loco 8:

¿ ha salido alguna noticia o es una mera correcion ?


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

Hola gacelillas.

¿Hacen unos cortitos al SAN? De esos si que hay en R4...


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En todo caso:
> 
> The richest in the cemetery.
> 
> Tengo el sexo más o menos garantizado, no necesito imanes de milfs de momento.. igual cuando sea más pureta me planteo la inversión



Venga, que voy a meter un poco el dedo en el ojo:

sería "Richest one whithin the cemetery", en mi opinión.

Quitamos el artículo 'the' por llevar antes un adverbio (i.e., "Most stupid man on earth", nunca lleva "the').

Tengo mis dudas sobre si sustituir "whithin" por "along", pero de las dos formas me suena bien.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Venga, que voy a meter un poco el dedo en el ojo:
> 
> sería "Richest one whithin the cemetery", en mi opinión.
> 
> ...



En todo caso, within, en lugar de whithin, ¿no?
Y yo diría "the richest in the cemetery", me suena perfecto. Eso de "Richest one within the cemetery" me suena un tanto ampuloso.


----------



## chudire (29 Abr 2010)

The richest man IN the cemetery, mo´fo´ bitch.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

chudire dijo:


> The richest man IN the cemetery, mo´fo´ bitch.



"The richest man or woman in the cemetery", a Bibiana vas a ir. :no::no::no:


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En todo caso:
> 
> The richest in the cemetery.
> 
> Tengo el sexo más o menos garantizado, no necesito imanes de milfs de momento.. igual cuando sea más pureta me planteo la inversión





pollastre dijo:


> Venga, que voy a meter un poco el dedo en el ojo:
> 
> sería "Richest one whithin the cemetery", en mi opinión.
> 
> ...




Mr. Picky y Dr. Choosy, acudan a consulta por favor.


----------



## aksarben (29 Abr 2010)

chudire dijo:


> The richest man IN the cemetery, mo´fo´ bitch.



Yo voto por chudire. ¡Kujiiiiiiiiiii sácanos de la dudaaaaa!


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2010)

De hecho, ha sido por pereza de apostrofar. Iba a poner cemetery richest's y dejarlo así. 

PD. Alguien que no hable inglés bien jamás pondría "cemetery".


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> De hecho, ha sido por pereza de apostrofar. Iba a poner cemetery richest's y dejarlo así.
> 
> PD. Alguien que no hable inglés bien jamás pondría "cemetery".



La que has liado...
Es mejor que os dediquéis solo a especular.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo voto por chudire. ¡Kujiiiiiiiiiii sácanos de la dudaaaaa!



A mí within tampoco me gusta ahí. En todo caso "buried within the..." pero dentro del recinto, usaría "in".


----------



## ghkghk (29 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La que has liado...
> Es mejor que os dediquéis solo a especular.




Estoy luchando por una página entera del hilo sin hablar de bolsa. Toma off topic!!


----------



## Interesado (29 Abr 2010)

Buenas chicos.

Ayer me quedé largo en cierto valor que no diré porque tonuel me podría masacrar, y esta mañana no he podido operar ya que por trabajo he tenido que pasarme desde las 8AM en un lugar sin cobertura... pero veo que hoy no ha ido mal la cosa.

Igual estamos haciendo un doble techo, pero creo que aún podemos subir 100-150 puntitos más (no intenten esto en casa, no es buena idea ir contra tendencia). El doble techo también podría ser importante así que hay que ir con mucho cuidado.

En fin, empujen. Up, Up, Up!

Por cierto, la experiencia de lo del rating de ayer es que: si en fase alcista vale lo de comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia, estando como está España, toca vender con el rumor y comprar con la noticia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Pecata, eres la antítesis del funcionaraiado!!!! sabes ingles!!! (además muy bien)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

otra vez que atino hoygan otros 50 pipos, esta vez corto


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Abr 2010)

Estáis a vueltas con la gramática inglesa, cuando la mitad de los que escriben aquí serían incapaces de aprobar un examen de ortografía española para críos de 13 años.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, eres la antítesis del funcionaraiado!!!! sabes ingles!!! (además muy bien)



Es que yo antes de funcionaria fui esclava, ya os lo he contado alguna vez. Curré en una empresa privada desde 1997 hasta 2006, como administrativa comercial en el dpto. de exportacion primero y luego en otros departamentos. Tengo el certificado de aptitud de la EOI de inglés y de francés, y el elemental de alemán (je je, parece que quiero que me contratéis...)

Así que, si dejan de pagarnos a los funcis, me iré a Europa a trabajar. Aunque he perdido muchísimo, al dejar de utilizarlos se pierden un montón los idiomas.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> otra vez que atino hoygan otros 50 pipos, esta vez corto



¿qué hace usted en la bolsa? ¿no ve que eso es un casino? este es el foro de "aprenda inglés en 8 días", hoy estamos con los adjetivos superlativos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estáis a vueltas con la gramática inglesa, cuando la mitad de los que escriben aquí serían incapaces de aprobar un examen de ortografía española para críos de 13 años.



Un chismorreo:

He estado areglando unas cosas con un guiri, que me ha preguntado amí porque un jerifalte le ha enviado la respuesta primero en hispanistaní y después en algo parecido al inglis pitinglis, tan mal escrito, que sabiendo hispanistaní e inglés correctamente, costaba trabajo saber qué quería decir...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

Estoy por meterle unos cortos al SAN antes de que se acaben, pero es que no me decido...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que yo antes de funcionaria fui esclava, ya os lo he contado alguna vez. Curré en una empresa privada desde 1997 hasta 2006, como administrativa comercial en el dpto. de exportacion primero y luego en otros departamentos. Tengo el certificado de aptitud de la EOI de inglés y de francés, y el elemental de alemán (je je, parece que quiero que me contratéis...)
> 
> Así que, si dejan de pagarnos a los funcis, me iré a Europa a trabajar. Aunque he perdido muchísimo, al dejar de utilizarlos se pierden un montón los idiomas.



Peca, conozco a pocos funcis que lo valen, tú eres uno (loreal 1 luca 0)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy por meterle unos cortos al SAN antes de que se acaben, pero es que no me decido...



Yo había calculado darle cera a las 16:00


----------



## chudire (29 Abr 2010)

putos jerifaltes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Otro chismorreo...

Ayer me llamaron para ofrecerme trabajo en Mexico...

Alguno de vosotros tiene experiencia en el país?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

alguien me puede decir como vienen los futuros en ws??:


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Otro chismorreo...
> 
> Ayer me llamaron para ofrecerme trabajo en Mexico...
> 
> Alguno de vosotros tiene experiencia en el país?




unas enchiladas magníficas, hoyga ::::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> alguien me puede decir como vienen los futuros en ws??:



Markets May Attempt To Hold Onto Earnings Buoy - RTTNews Daily Market Analysis | TradingMarkets.com


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> unas enchiladas magníficas, hoyga ::::



va en serio....:ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> alguien me puede decir como vienen los futuros en ws??:



Verdecitos.

Major U.S. Indices - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## aksarben (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ayer me llamaron para ofrecerme trabajo en Mexico...



Mientras no sea con sueldo mexicano...


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Mientras no sea con sueldo mexicano...




Le pagarán en tortitas de maiz :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Otro chismorreo...
> 
> Ayer me llamaron para ofrecerme trabajo en Mexico...
> 
> Alguno de vosotros tiene experiencia en el país?




En el DF?
+10


----------



## Halfredico (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Otro chismorreo...
> 
> Ayer me llamaron para ofrecerme trabajo en Mexico...
> 
> Alguno de vosotros tiene experiencia en el país?




Algunos haceis unas preguntas, que me hace dudar bastante de la vida y titulos con los que presumis por foros y chats. Si te han ofrecido trabajo en otro pais debes tener una experiencia suficiente en tu rama, ergo por regla general una persona medianamente formada lee el periodico y sabe lo que se cuece en ese pais. Lo unico que necesitas saber es el sueldo que vas a tener y si te compensa poner en riesgo tu seguridad a cambio, o te crees que los 40 millones de mejicanos que hay en USA estan de vacaciones en el parque de atracciones de Disney?


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Abr 2010)

Halfredico dijo:


> Algunos haceis unas preguntas, que me hace dudar bastante de la vida y titulos con los que presumis por foros y chats. Si te han ofrecido trabajo en otro pais debes tener una experiencia suficiente en tu rama, ergo por regla general una persona medianamente formada lee el periodico y sabe lo que se cuece en ese pais. Lo unico que necesitas saber es el sueldo que vas a tener y si te compensa poner en riesgo tu seguridad a cambio, o te crees que los 40 millones de mejicanos que hay en USA estan de vacaciones en el parque de atracciones de Disney?




Ja estem pixant fora de test.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Halfredico dijo:


> Algunos haceis unas preguntas, que me hace dudar bastante de la vida y titulos con los que presumis por foros y chats. Si te han ofrecido trabajo en otro pais debes tener una experiencia suficiente en tu rama, ergo por regla general una persona medianamente formada lee el periodico y sabe lo que se cuece en ese pais. Lo unico que necesitas saber es el sueldo que vas a tener y si te compensa poner en riesgo tu seguridad a cambio, o te crees que los 40 millones de mejicanos que hay en USA estan de vacaciones en el parque de atracciones de Disney?



Punto 1 Empresa española,

Punto 2 Sueldo en euros. (e IRPF expatriado=0%)

Punto 3 Pregunto cómo está el país por si alguien acaba de venir de allí, ellos son quienes mejor me lo van a decir, no los medios de desinformación.

Punto 4 de lo que trabajo yo, hay 4 gatos.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2010)

¿quien ha soltado a pepon?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quien ha soltado a pepon?



Pepi compra NBG que estás a tiempo y suelta las Amex...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

Halfredico dijo:


> Algunos haceis unas preguntas, que me hace dudar bastante de la vida y titulos con los que presumis por foros y chats. Si te han ofrecido trabajo en otro pais debes tener una experiencia suficiente en tu rama, ergo por regla general una persona medianamente formada lee el periodico y sabe lo que se cuece en ese pais. Lo unico que necesitas saber es el sueldo que vas a tener y si te compensa poner en riesgo tu seguridad a cambio, o te crees que los 40 millones de mejicanos que hay en USA estan de vacaciones en el parque de atracciones de Disney?



¿Te aprieta el calzoncillo o eres siempre así de antipático?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

otra vez que la pillo hoyga, esta vez 60 pipos largo


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pepi compra NBG que estás a tiempo y suelta las Amex...



Demasiado chicharro las NBG para mí


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Punto 1 Empresa española,
> 
> Punto 2 Sueldo en euros. (e IRPF expatriado=0%)
> 
> ...



Taradiño! En qué parte de México?


----------



## Halfredico (29 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Te aprieta el calzoncillo o eres siempre así de antipático?



Llevo una semana sin follar. Mañana cobro y seguramente me vereis mas relajao.


----------



## aksarben (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Punto 1 Empresa española,
> 
> Punto 2 Sueldo en euros. (e IRPF expatriado=0%)
> 
> ...



Entonces, si no te afecta el tema de la inseguridad de DF y el sueldo es bueno, no tiene mala pinta. Lo de la inseguridad que se comenta es bastante cierto, aunque tampoco es que aquello sea Ciudad Juárez. Algunos compis que han ido para allá iban del curro al hotel y viceversa, y salían de juerga con gente de allí, que siempre te da seguridad. Otros se aventuraban más, y han tenido anécdotas "graciosas". Como en todos los países, depende de la zona y las condiciones en las que vayas.


----------



## Halfredico (29 Abr 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Entonces, si no te afecta el tema de la inseguridad de DF y el sueldo es bueno, no tiene mala pinta. Lo de la inseguridad que se comenta es bastante cierto, aunque tampoco es que aquello sea Ciudad Juárez. Algunos compis que han ido para allá iban del curro al hotel y viceversa, y salían de juerga con gente de allí, que siempre te da seguridad. Otros se aventuraban más, y han tenido anécdotas "graciosas". Como en todos los países, depende de la zona y las condiciones en las que vayas.



Eso es sencillamente mentira, que la inseguridad no la percibas como turista es muy diferente. Un tiro en el cabezon o un secuestro te lo puedes encontrar en los mejores barrios, de hecho los secuestros se suelen realizar en zonas residenciales de gente bien, que es donde se sacan buenos rescates. Como que hay poca gente importante de ese pais que se ha ido a dormir entre cipreses sin andar en zonas malas ni en ningun negocio raro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Abr 2010)

Y ustéc hamijo estubo en Megico en que fechas?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

ahi va el ibex al 10400 derechito otra vez


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ahi va el ibex al 10400 derechito otra vez



Se está poniendo ustec las botas


----------



## Halfredico (29 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y ustéc hamijo estubo en Megico en que fechas?



Una temporadilla, turismo sexual y poco mas. De todas formas no hace falta viajar, la cifra de asesinatos y secuestros en mejico es tan alta que ni la policia tiene datos. Es mas, cargan al narcotrafico el muerto siempre (nunca mejor dicho) para sacudirse las plugas.


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Halfredico dijo:


> Una temporadilla, turismo sexual y poco mas. De todas formas no hace falta viajar, la cifra de asesinatos y secuestros en mejico es tan alta que ni la policia tiene datos. Es mas, cargan al narcotrafico el muerto siempre (nunca mejor dicho) para sacudirse las plugas.



Podemos montar un reality, ludopatas y puteros 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Podemos montar un reality, ludopatas y puteros 8:



Puteros? No te creas, en la zona de Cancún hay mucho tema gay. ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Se está poniendo ustec las botas



me ha salido 4 veces lo de entrar largo en 10250 aproximadamente y salirme con 50 o 60 pipos, ponerme corto y viveversa.

Mientras no se salga de ese canal todo perfecto hoyga 


a la primera que falle ciero el chiringo por hoy, que ya esta bien de perder todos los dias:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2010)

Halfredico dijo:


> Llevo una semana sin follar. Mañana cobro y seguramente me vereis mas relajao.



A ver si es verdad, porque no me parece forma de responder a alguien que hace una pregunta. Si se sabe, se responde; si no, se calla uno.

Respóndate retórico el silencio
cuando tan torpe la razón se halla, 
mejor habla, señor, quien mejor calla

(no lo digo yo, lo dice Calderón de la Barca)


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Puteros? No te creas, en la zona de Cancún hay mucho tema gay. ::




Ten cuidado que Zuloman le puede poner las fotos de sus amigos morenos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

pillado y saltado stop con menos 25 pipos :
¿ha salido alguna mala noticia?? :


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pillado y saltado stop con menos 25 pipos :
> ¿ha salido alguna mala noticia?? :



Que yo sepa no, el botas habrá tocado el botón incorrecto. A ver si baja más cierro los cortos de CRI y me paso a las tragaperras.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

ahora si que da miedo esto, ni idea de para donde puede tirar, lastima que el canal 10400 - 10450 no durara mas, fue bonito mientras duro 

pollastre ¿ que te dice la gap machine para mañana ? avisa cuando eches las cartas, pero antes de las 5:30 eh


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Cárpatos:
Comenta que tanto la Unión Europea como el FMI están buscando que se eliminen las pagas extras en los funcionarios y también en el sector privado.

Recortes también en las pensiones más altas.

También EU/FMI quieren que el IVA suba al 23-24% desde el 21%.

Piden subidas de impuestos en la gasolinas, alcohol y tabaco.

Igualdad de años para la jubilación en hombres y mujeres.

Con estas medidas pedidas por la EU y el FMI se podría recaudar cerca de 20.000 millones en doa años.

Grecia dice que están cerca de un acuerdo con la UE y el FMI y que se cerrarían las negociaciones hoy o mañana.

Cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino...



Madre mia lo van a pasar fatal los yogures


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

DP vaya meneos que le meten a NVAX....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos:
> Comenta que tanto la Unión Europea como el FMI están buscando que se eliminen las pagas extras en los funcionarios y también en el sector privado.
> 
> Recortes también en las pensiones más altas.
> ...




Cierto aquí hace falta hacer exactamente lo mismo...


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cierto aquí hace falta hacer exactamente lo mismo...




Lo más importante es pasar a la oligarquia politica por la guillotina y despues tomar estas medidas


----------



## ddddd (29 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP vaya meneos que le meten a NVAX....



No se si no será buen momento de vender ahora, en el entorno de los 3 y esperar una corrección...

Saludos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

polastre, no te olvides de comentar que dice tu gap machine eh


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (29 Abr 2010)

Bueno, bueno, están aguantando el tirón nomás.. La enculada de hoy a los cortos tiene que haber sido bastante importante..


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> polastre, no te olvides de comentar que dice tu gap machine eh



Hum... buenas buenas... acabo de llegar a casa.

Recuerda que la última vez que usamos la gapmachine, en principio acertó, pero luego el STOXX pegó un bajón tras el cierre del chulibex y nos jodió todas las previsiones... te gusta el riesgo, eh? ::::


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, están aguantando el tirón nomás.. La enculada de hoy a los cortos tiene que haber sido bastante importante..



Doy fe ::


----------



## pollastre (29 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> polastre, no te olvides de comentar que dice tu gap machine eh



Me sale gap al alza, Zuloman.

Pero por Dios, ten cuidado. Me da no sé qué el publicar el indicador susurrante, que es más experimental que la Belen Esteban en el "Bailame" ese....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me sale gap al alza, Zuloman.
> 
> Pero por Dios, ten cuidado. Me da no sé qué el publicar el indicador susurrante, que es más experimental que la Belen Esteban en el "Bailame" ese....



no te preocupes que ya me han dao por todos lados, ya no siento dolor


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Si, es normal... cuando hay presión compradora....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Abr 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Doy fe ::



yo tambien me lleve lo mio esta mañana por si te consuela, menos mal que luego consegui recuperar parte :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

si te has mantenido contra viento y marea corto te habran dado lo que no esta en los escritosn ::


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Al final me he perdido toda la sesión de hoy entre unas cosas y otras.

Parece que estamos muy pepones para finalizar la jornada de hoy, quieren rebote, pero aun no nos hemos ido muy lejos. Desde que decidieron rebajar los ratings de Grecia y Portugal nos hemos topado siempre con las resistenacias donde está el Stoxx ahora.

Para Luca: En méxico de noche no te ponen multa por pasarte los semáforos en rojo y la policía es supercorrupta, no es mi experiencia pero si la de conocidos y familiares muy cercanos, al menos en México D.F., piensatelo bien.


----------



## tonuel (29 Abr 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, están aguantando el tirón nomás.. La enculada de hoy a los cortos tiene que haber sido bastante importante..







jajaja... :XX: esta subida es la típica de retirada de posiciones cortas... 


pastuki fresquita a la butxaca... y hasta la próxima... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2010)

La verdad es que esta subidita parece un movimiento ideal para ponerse a vender caro, no veo un pase de resistencias con determinación.


----------



## chudire (29 Abr 2010)

bueno me piro... espero no perderme nada divertido como lo de ayer. Hoy por lo menos estoy fuera y he salido indemne. Suerte a todos!


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2010)

Bueno a ver si hoy no nos dan sorpresilla de ultima hora.


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2010)

Parece que se acabo la furia pepona.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Abr 2010)

Una meneada al arbol a tiempo


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Abertis Infraestructuras SA (ABE.MC) dijo el jueves que ha presentado una denuncia ante la Policía Nacional después de que una interferencia de origen desconocido interrumpiera el miércoles la retransmisión del partido de fútbol entre el FC Barcelona y el Inter de Milán. 

En un comunicado, Abertis señaló que la interferencia coincidió de forma exacta con el partido y que impidió a un número indeterminado de hogares en Madrid ver el encuentro. 

La compañía de infraestructuras y telecomunicaciones Abertis es la encargada de la mayor parte de la infraestructura de la televisión digital terrestre en España. 

El partido fue retransmitido por la televisión pública Telemadrid, controlada por el gobierno regional de Madrid. 

Una fuente cercana a la situación dijo que la interferencia fue "claramente intencionada", pero que encontrar al culpable y probar su culpabilidad será muy difícil.


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2010)

Cuidado que vuelve el fantasma de pepón...


----------



## Mulder (29 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido relativamente alto y el saldo diario ha quedado positivo.

- Han vendido hasta las 9:30.
- Han comprado hasta las 10:30 casi lo mismo que han vendido antes.
- A partir de entonces hasta las 15:30 se han puesto a marear comprando y vendiendo, aunque el saldo negativo iba incrementándose poco a poco.
- A partir de las 15:30 se han puesto a comprar con algunas ventas aisladas, alguna de ellas fuerte.
- En subasta han vendido.

Parece que esperan gap a la baja para mañana, hoy hemos tenido bastante actividad igual que ayer y parece que estén jugando un poco a lo mismo de ayer, suben precios y colocan papelón, aunque hoy no se ha notado tanto, pero por ejemplo a las 17:15 aproximadamente han vendido un paquete de casi 500 contratos. Tal vez han planeado subir todo el día y vender hacia el final de la sesión.


----------



## Claca (29 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido relativamente alto y el saldo diario ha quedado positivo.
> 
> - Han vendido hasta las 9:30.
> - Han comprado hasta las 10:30 casi lo mismo que han vendido antes.
> ...



Grande, Mulder


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Dndn boom!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Abr 2010)

Que crack el SNB en la ser, motero como no XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Abr 2010)

Calla, calla. Anoche entrevistaron a Jaume Barberà (Singulars) en la TV de Barcelona ciudad, (en el programa de Monegal) y le "amonestaron" por dejar decir a SNB y MV que ellos sacarían el dinero del banco y lo meterían en el Bancolchón


----------



## donpepito (29 Abr 2010)

Conferencia del presi de RT4, CANCELADA!

Vengo del HOTEL .... ha tomado el tren AVE destino BARCELONA... jajajaja!!! 

Estaba prevista la llegada a las 19:10h....


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2010)

no sé si ya se ha cambiado de mes u os han pillado a todos y nadie comenta las jugadas de última hora de los usanos.

Alguien me puede decir como está el PM de SAN, TUBACEX, GAS y URBAS?
Por favor.


----------



## quaver (30 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Calla, calla. Anoche entrevistaron a Jaume Barberà (Singulars) en la TV de Barcelona ciudad, (en el programa de Monegal) y le "amonestaron" por dejar decir a SNB y MV que ellos sacarían el dinero del banco y lo meterían en el Bancolchón



Ambos afirmaron (SNB y MV) que no dejarían el dinero en el banco, pero no tenerlo bajo el colchón. SNB dijo en una caja fuerte de un amigo en una nave... y MV no dijo nada.

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Conferencia del presi de RT4, CANCELADA!
> 
> Vengo del HOTEL .... ha tomado el tren AVE destino BARCELONA... jajajaja!!!
> 
> Estaba prevista la llegada a las 19:10h....




¿Se le acumula el trabajo... o se ha equivocado de tren...? 


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

Pollastre, please, soportes y resistencias del ibex para hoy

ayer me funciono bastante bien el 10400 para aliviar mi maltrecha economia bursatil


----------



## twetter (30 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, please, soportes y resistencias del ibex para hoy
> 
> ayer me funciono bastante bien el 10400 para aliviar mi maltrecha economia bursatil



Algunos no aprenden nunca ehhh. 

Lo digo sin acritud que conste, pero hombre haztelo mirar o es que pollastre es el nuevo mesias?.


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, please, soportes y resistencias del ibex para hoy
> 
> ayer me funciono bastante bien el 10400 para aliviar mi maltrecha economia bursatil



a ver qué sacamos...tenemos dos resistencias oblícuas de poca importancia en 10,462 y 10,486. Ambas podrían quedar rebasadas en apertura si tuviéramos un gap al alza medio decente.

Resistencia gorda en 10,863. Inalcanzable en mi opinión.

Soporte fuerte en 10K1. Soportes menores (y oblícuos, así que ojo, que no son constantes según avanza la sesión) ahora en 10K4, 10,287 y 10,202.


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2010)

Ey chavales... un kit kat bursátil y os echais unas risas... 



jajaja... no puedo parar de escucharlo... :XX:


http://www.goear.com/files/external.swf?file=0c32fa1



Saludos :XX:


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

twetter dijo:


> Algunos no aprenden nunca ehhh.
> 
> Lo digo sin acritud que conste, pero hombre haztelo mirar o es que pollastre es el nuevo mesias?.



En verdad, en verdad te digo, que esta noche cenaré pizza carbonara a la derecha del Padre


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

twetter dijo:


> Algunos no aprenden nunca ehhh.
> 
> Lo digo sin acritud que conste, pero hombre haztelo mirar o es que pollastre es el nuevo mesias?.



No hombre no, los soportes y resistencias no significa que se respeten, lo que pasa es que si ves que repiten el movimiento pues habra que apostar a eso, y si ves que no quedarte quietecito.

Aunque en parte tienes razon, creo que el sistema del mono esta semana hubiera funcionado mucho mejor que cualquier analisis, dandole aleatoriamente cada 5 minutos a corto largo de forma alternativa me hibiera ido mucho mejor


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> a ver qué sacamos...tenemos dos resistencias oblícuas de poca importancia en 10,462 y 10,486. Ambas podrían quedar rebasadas en apertura si tuviéramos un gap al alza medio decente.
> 
> Resistencia gorda en 10,863. Inalcanzable en mi opinión.
> 
> Soporte fuerte en 10K1. Soportes menores (y oblícuos, así que ojo, que no son constantes según avanza la sesión) ahora en 10K4, 10,287 y 10,202.



por un momento pensaba que hablabas del miniibex en vez del ibex, salia en preapertura un +2 % impresionante hoyga :8:

soporte fuerte en 10101 ?????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

de +2 % en preapertura hace un ratito a - 0,37 % ahora :8:


a esto lellamo yo volatilidad en preapertura, que barbaro :8:


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que hoy va a ser un dia traicionero a tope, nos van a dar bandazos repentinos en todas direcciones.


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Parece que hoy va a ser un dia traicionero a tope, nos van a dar bandazos repentinos en todas direcciones.



Yo, en estas últimas 48 horas, estoy como en la última despedida de soltero a la que fui, donde nos soltaron una vaquilla en un picadero. 

Yo le dí dos "lances" a la susodicha, sólo dos. Y cuando ví que aquello de vaquilla no tenía nada, sino que más bien era un tren de mercancías enloquecido con suficiente cinética como para mandarme contra las tablas de un testarazo, me fui al burladero con una bolsa de hielo, una botella de Absolut y otra de zumo de naranja, y destornillador va, destornillador viene, mientras veía como la vaquilla aniquilaba al resto de "celebrantes" a base de revolcones en la arena.

Así que como los leoncios vuelvan a darnos el día hoy también, cojo el hielo y los vasos y me subo al burladero 


[editado para subsanar amonestación talivana ortográfica]


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo, en estas últimas 48 horas, estoy como en la última despedida de soltero a la que fui, donde nos soltaron una vaquilla en un picadero.
> 
> Yo le dí dos "lances" a la susodicha, sólo dos. Y cuando ví que aquello de vaquilla no tenía nada, sino que más bien era un tren de mercancías enloquecido con suficiente cinética como para mandarme contra las tablas de un testarazo, me fui al burladero con una bolsa de hielo, una botella de Absolut y otra de zumo de naranja, y destornillador va, destornillador viene, mientras veía como la vaquilla aniquilaba al resto de "celebrantes" a base de revolcones en la arena.
> 
> Así que como los leoncios vuelvan a darnos el día hoy también, cogo el hielo y los vasos y me subo al burladero



Yo creo que hoy voy a buscarle la inercia a la vaquilla, una vez también estuve en una despedida de esas, pero me quedé fuera mirando y deglutiendo algún tipo de licor 

Creo que las vaquillas y el alcohol no son compatibles.

Nota del talivan: co*J*o

nota de mi persona: creí que ud. era abstemio.


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2010)

No dejen de poner sus stop losses bien ajustaditos... 



gracias... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No dejen de poner sus stop losses bien ajustaditos...
> 
> gracias...



Pero eso solo con largos...


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy voy a buscarle la inercia a la vaquilla, una vez también estuve en una despedida de esas, pero me quedé fuera mirando y deglutiendo algún tipo de licor
> 
> Creo que las vaquillas y el alcohol no son compatibles.
> 
> ...




Dios mío, es verdad... he puesto "cogo"... jojojojo... tremendo, vamos, ya me vale cómo estoy por las mañanitas.

No, no soy abstemio me temo ... pero aquí en el Sevilla soy un poco bicho raro, porque no me gusta la cruzcampo (tan sólo compro trapistas y de abadía) y prefiero un buen rioja a una birra.


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero eso solo con largos...




con largos o cortos... se los voy a levantar igual...


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Dios mío, es verdad... he puesto "cogo"... jojojojo... tremendo, vamos, ya me vale cómo estoy por las mañanitas.
> 
> No, no soy abstemio me temo ... pero aquí en el Sevilla soy un poco bicho raro, porque no me gusta la cruzcampo (tan sólo compro trapistas y de abadía) y prefiero un buen rioja a una birra.



Creí que respondía a zuloman, a ver si se ponen uds. un avatar como dios manda, que si no algunos nos liamos.


----------



## Interesado (30 Abr 2010)

Buenos días Sres.

Creo que hoy tenemos recorrido hasta cerca del 10600 (10580). Aunque sólo será para coger carrerilla antes de bajar más.

Habrá que estar atentos a lo que hace el san, que parece que tiene muchas ganas de ir a cerrar el gap de los 10€.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2010)

Buenos días...

Sin acritud... pero donde se ponga un buen Ribera del Duero....

Comprar Pingus 2007 - Ribera del Duero D.O. | AporVino Envio 48h


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

Por cierto, aquí está el avatar que sugiero para pollastre


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Sin acritud... pero donde se ponga un buen Ribera del Duero....
> 
> Comprar Pingus 2007 - Ribera del Duero D.O. | AporVino Envio 48h



Por supuesto, hoyga, acritud ninguna... que aquí el que suscribe gusta también de un buen Protos reserva de cuando en cuando...


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Sin acritud... pero donde se ponga un buen Ribera del Duero....
> 
> Comprar Pingus 2007 - Ribera del Duero D.O. | AporVino Envio 48h



Esta temporada los Valedepeñas también se están poniendo muy ricos y no son nada caros.

edito: 727 euros me parece algo caro para un vino, muy especial ha de ser la ocasión para abrir una botella de esas.


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta temporada los Valedepeñas también se están poniendo muy ricos y no son nada caros.



En el tema del precio de los vinos hay demasiado mamoneo. Por ejemplo, el Pingus que cita Don Pepito, si mal no recuerdo bien podía superar los 400€ por botella. 

Y créeme si te digo, que la inmensa mayoría de nosotros no seríamos capaces, en cata a ciegas, de distinguir un vino de otro a partir de botellas de 20€.

Dicho esto, si te quieres pegar un capricho, te pillas un Vega Sicilia Único (sobre 150€) y ya vas más que servido para el "capricho".

pero 400 pavos en una botella de vino... chico, qué quieres que te diga.. ahora cada cual con su pasta, ya sabes, hace lo que quiere


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2010)

Si, en casa suelo tener siempre algunas cajas de PROTOS - PESQUERA....


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2010)

Hummm... PINGUS 2007, cuesta en promoción... +700,00€ botella.


*Pingus 2007*
*YA DISPONIBLE EN NUESTROS ALMACENES*

Dominio de Pingus o simplemente “Pingus” como se le suele llamar, se ha convertido ya en todo un mito. Cinco hectáreas de...[leer +]

*Zona:* Ribera del Duero D.O. *Bodega:* Dominio de Pingus 
*Añada:* 2007 
*Crianza:* 18-20 meses en barrica francesa nueva *Notas:* EXISTENCIAS LIMITADAS  <!-- Start price box --> <table align="right" bgcolor="white" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="productListing-odd"> <td class="productListing-data" align="center" valign="middle"> </td> <td colspan="2" class="productListing-data" align="right" valign="middle"> *1 Botella*  </td> </tr> <tr class="productListing-odd"> <td class="productListing-data" align="center" valign="middle"> *Ahora:* </td> <td colspan="2" class="productListing-data" align="right" valign="middle"> *727,00€* </td> </tr> <tr class="productListing-odd"> <td class="productListing-data" align="center" valign="middle"> Antes: </td> <td colspan="2" class="productListing-data" align="right" valign="middle"> 950,00€ </td> </tr> <tr class="productListing-odd" align="center" valign="middle"> <td colspan="7" class="productListing-data"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## tonuel (30 Abr 2010)

Vanga chavales... no desvarieis que lo que vosotros soleis beber es ésto... :rolleye:







Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hummm... PINGUS 2007, cuesta en promoción... +700,00€ botella.
> 
> 
> *Pingus 2007*
> ...




En mi humilde opinión, ninguno de nosotros es capaz de apreciar un vino de 700€ sobre uno de 200€. Claro que es sólo mi opinión...

Es el típico ejemplo de la _diminishing returns law_ aplicada al mundo de los vinos ::


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2010)

Me voy, hoy está por aquí Alejandrito....

Tengo algunas entradas para la zona VIP...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Sin acritud... pero donde se ponga un buen Ribera del Duero....




Yo también soy más de Ribera. Un Pago de Carraovejas es lo suyo.

Aunque a un Rioja tipo San Vicente nunca diré que no :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo, en estas últimas 48 horas, estoy como en la última despedida de soltero a la que fui, donde nos soltaron una vaquilla en un picadero.
> 
> Yo le dí dos "lances" a la susodicha, sólo dos. Y cuando ví que aquello de vaquilla no tenía nada, sino que más bien era un tren de mercancías enloquecido con suficiente cinética como para mandarme contra las tablas de un testarazo, me fui al burladero con una bolsa de hielo, una botella de Absolut y otra de zumo de naranja, y destornillador va, destornillador viene, mientras veía como la vaquilla aniquilaba al resto de "celebrantes" a base de revolcones en la arena.
> 
> ...



No es que haya estado en muchas capeas hoyga, pero en una que me invitaron en la finca de un ex ministro de Franco con nombre de guisqui  hace muchos años, tenian un toro de 600 kilos que lo0 habian criado con biberon, el bicho era im - presionante pero mas manso que un cordero, me lleve el susto del siglo cuando aparecio por el medio de los invitados y mis naturales instintos activaron mi adrenalina mas que estos dias pasados en la bolsa........... mi sorpresa era mayuscula al ver al resto de los invitados que parecian no ser conscientes del peligro..... al cabo de un rato veo a varios acariciando al toro "bravo" y este como un perrillo falderp perseguirles reclamando mas mimos :8: :8: :8:

No desaproveche la ocasion y me hice una " afoto" con plante torero tocandole la testa medio de espaldas, con mas huevos que el Litri hoyga , conservo esa foto como oro en paño para vacilar al que pillo :XX:


Hablando de bolsa, hoy de momento me ha salido redondo en mi primera entrada , largo a 1310 y cerrado a 1490  lastima que eso no me baste para recuperar ni muchisimo menos los palos que me he llevado esta semana :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Vaya aficionados al vino...

Como soy 1/2 riojano yo tengo una buena bodega, antes del boom del vino compramos bastante (1996) de reservas y gran reserva.... etiquetado y sin etiquetar...

Pollastre, ¿no te gusta la cruzcampo? amí no me gusta la mahou...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No es que haya estado en muchas capeas hoyga, pero en una que me invitaron en la finca de un ex ministro de Franco con nombre de guisqui  hace muchos años, tenian un toro de 600 kilos que lo0 habian criado con biberon, el bicho era im - presionante pero mas manso que un cordero, me lleve el susto del siglo cuando aparecio por el medio de los invitados y mis naturales instintos activaron mi adrenalina mas que estos dias pasados en la bolsa........... mi sorpresa era mayuscula al ver al resto de los invitados que parecian no ser conscientes del peligro..... al cabo de un rato veo a varios acariciando al toro "bravo" y este como un perrillo falderp perseguirles reclamando mas mimos :8: :8: :8:
> 
> No desaproveche la ocasion y me hice una " afoto" con plante torero tocandole la testa medio de espaldas, con mas huevos que el Litri hoyga , conservo esa foto como oro en paño para vacilar al que pillo :XX:
> 
> ...




Vaya así que los negosis los has hecho con politicastros eh pillin.. es lo que tiene conocer a acumuladores de terreno rústico..


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya aficionados al vino...
> 
> Como soy 1/2 riojano yo tengo una buena bodega, antes del boom del vino compramos bastante (1996) de reservas y gran reserva.... etiquetado y sin etiquetar...
> 
> Pollastre, ¿no te gusta la cruzcampo? amí no me gusta la mahou...



luca me encantan tus consejos de bolsa, pero CRUZCAMPOOOOOOOOO?, eso no es cerveza:vomito:, de las baratas de bares, la mejor Estrella de Galicia......


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> luca me encantan tus consejos de bolsa, pero CRUZCAMPOOOOOOOOO?, eso no es cerveza:vomito:, de las baratas de bares, la mejor Estrella de Galicia......



Me gusta más alhambra 1925, lo de cruzcampo es porque pollastre es ser-villano y es muy extraño que no le guste eso... bueno yo tampoco soy muy típico ya que la semana santa me da alergia...

Estrella de galicia es MUY peleona, te pillas unas papas de campeonato XDDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya *así que los negosis los has hecho con politicastros eh pillin*.. es lo que tiene conocer a acumuladores de terreno rústico..



Por desgracia no he tenido ocasion  , no te creas que no me ha rondado la cabeza afiliarme a un partido, al que gane las elecciones of course, y dedicarme a robar como los demas , por suerte o por desgracia no lo he hecho :no:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Por desgracia no he tenido ocasion  , no te creas que no me ha rondado la cabeza afiliarme a un partido, al que gane las elecciones of course, y dedicarme a robar como los demas , por suerte o por desgracia no lo he hecho :no:



Lo siento pero no me lo creo 

Júrame por la virgen de fátima que nunca has hablado con un concejal de urbanismo, alcalde, o terrateniente...

La política es una buena opción de aquí a 4 años, siempre he pensado en dedicarme a ello si me dan oportunidad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya aficionados al vino...
> 
> Como soy 1/2 riojano yo tengo una buena bodega, antes del boom del vino compramos bastante (1996) de reservas y gran reserva.... etiquetado y sin etiquetar...
> 
> Pollastre, ¿no te gusta la cruzcampo? amí no me gusta la mahou...



Del 96? Espero que te las ventilases ya. Tengo en casa un par de cajas de 200 monges reserva del 98 y ya se nota que no está en su momento óptimo, para decirte que me sabe mejor el crianza 2002.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo siento pero no me lo creo
> 
> Júrame por la virgen de fátima que nunca has hablado con un concejal de urbanismo, alcalde, o terrateniente...
> 
> La política es una buena opción de aquí a 4 años, siempre he pensado en dedicarme a ello si me dan oportunidad.



Si jurara que nunca he hablado con alcaldes o concejales mentiria, lo que digo es que ni he hecho negocios ni he robado, no te creas que me siento especialmente orgulloso, ojala hubiera robado hoyga que asi por lo menos recuperaba parte de lo que me roban a mi, en Hispanistan robar es el deporte nacional de los politicos y de muchos de mi profesion...lastima que nunca fuera un buen deportista


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

INFO NASDAQ:

DYN parece que empieza a querer romper resistencias, no sería mala idea preparar una órden para seguir acumulando.

MPEL comienza a despertar, podemos hacerle un buen trading hasta los 5,50, el sistema de GAPs funciona muy bien , lástima no poder usar CFD con ellas.


NBG va fenomenal, antes de los 4 USD podéis comprar algo, aunque seguramente corrija alrededor de 3,90 para más adelante recuperar y crear una resistencia en 4,25.


NVAX para mí sigue en fase "cucharón" desde mi punto de vista la están acumulando mucho y agitan el árbol para tirar a los day traders (aunque no tanto como en ARIA)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Del 96? Espero que te las ventilases ya. Tengo en casa un par de cajas de 200 monges reserva del 98 y ya se nota que no está en su momento óptimo, para decirte que me sabe mejor el crianza 2002.



17º 50% humedad 365 días al año....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si jurara que nunca he hablado con alcaldes o concejales mentiria, lo que digo es que ni he hecho negocios ni he robado, no te creas que me siento especialmente orgulloso, ojala hubiera robado hoyga que asi por lo menos recuperaba parte de lo que me roban a mi, en Hispanistan robar es el deporte nacional de los politicos y de muchos de mi profesion...lastima que nunca fuera un buen deportista



Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me gusta más alhambra 1925, lo de cruzcampo es porque pollastre es ser-villano y es muy extraño que no le guste eso... bueno yo tampoco soy muy típico ya que la semana santa me da alergia...
> 
> Estrella de galicia es MUY peleona, te pillas unas papas de campeonato XDDD




Bueno, ese es el problema de Sevilla en particular, y del sur en general: apenas existe cultura de vino (más allá del omnipresente Marqués de Cáceres de los cojones, y cómo no, el Beronia).

Por el contrario, aquí se jactan de tener "cultura de cerveza". Y por lo que a mí respecta, tampoco puedo estar de acuerdo con ellos. 
Aquí no tienen cultura de cerveza, aquí lo que hacen es beber cruzcampo. Que no es lo mismo.

Me da la risa con lo de "cultura de cerveza", cuando tengo que acudir a importadores online para comprar ciertas trappistes, porque ni siquiera el Corte Inglés las trae (caso de la Trappistes Rochefort, pero podría poner más ejemplos).

Por eso te decía Luca... que a mí me encanta la cerveza... en su más amplio sentido. La cruzcampo es... pis de gato


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, ese es el problema de Sevilla en particular, y del sur en general: apenas existe cultura de vino (más allá del omnipresente Marqués de Cáceres de los cojones, y cómo no, el Beronia).
> 
> Por el contrario, aquí se jactan de tener "cultura de cerveza". Y por lo que a mí respecta, tampoco puedo estar de acuerdo con ellos.
> Aquí no tienen cultura de cerveza, aquí lo que hacen es beber cruzcampo. Que no es lo mismo.
> ...



La heineken, cruzcampo y carrefour, salen del mismo tubo (he estado en la fábrica y lo he visto...XDDD)

Detrás del botellín de jene-ken lo podéis ver....

Antes de que comprasen la cruzcampo sabía diferente y tenía más graduación, supongo que lo recordarás...

Sobre que no hay cultura de la cerveza...

Ve a la plaza del Salvador, a las 11:30 am y dime cuanta gente ves bebiendo... no lo he visto en ningún otro sitio... (bueno algún valençiá conozco que desayuna cerveza..)


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2010)

Es aquí donde se habla de todo menos de bolsa?

Pues ya puestos:

Vendo A8 6.0 W12 - ForoCoches


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es aquí donde se habla de todo menos de bolsa?
> 
> Pues ya puestos:
> 
> Vendo A8 6.0 W12 - ForoCoches



Yo ya he puesto los comentarios de mis valores... no estaría mal que tú pusieras algo de vez en cuando...(siempre salta un cojo) XD

SI el carro ese no está convertido a GLP ni lo mires, y si lo quieres vender buena suerte.

Y deja de hacer spam... gayer...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 17º 50% humedad 365 días al año....




ustec tiene una bodega en casa! :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo ya he puesto los comentarios de mis valores... no estaría mal que tú pusieras algo de vez en cuando...(siempre salta un cojo) XD
> 
> SI el carro ese no está convertido a GLP ni lo mires, y si lo quieres vender buena suerte.
> 
> Y deja de hacer spam... gayer...




Yo ya sabéis lo que tengo: unos 30 billetes de 500 en Repsol y un fondo de inversión gestionado por Barclays que en teoría es 50% agresivo, pero que cuando la Bolsa sube un 5%, el fondo sube un 0.2%, y cuando la bolsa baja un 4%, baja un 0.15%... Vamos, que está siempre igual. 

El martes que viene daré la orden a ultraconsevador (y si puede ser en coronas suecas o francos suizos mejor).


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

Pues yo entre cruzcampo, que una vez compré por error y no me gusta, y la Heineken encuentro muchísima diferencia, puede que salgan del mismo caño pero será de distinto depósito.

Es que la diferencia es abismal y se nota.


----------



## debianita (30 Abr 2010)

Buenas,

pues mis cervezas favoritas son: Franciskaner, Paulaner ( ambas de trigo) y la antigua Estrella Damm, cuando era Pilsener... que tiempos aquellos. Ahora la Estrella Damm es regulera (Lager) para recordar su sabor a veces me pillo Pilsener Urquel que se parece bastante aunque es más floja

PD: Cerré los cortos de CRI


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2010)

hablando de bolsa, mas bien preguntando, quien cree que hoy cerramos en rojo???


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hablando de bolsa, mas bien preguntando, quien cree que hoy cerramos en rojo???



Miro el EUR USD y te digo que puede pasar a las 16:00----8:

Edit: Mirado, de momento esperan GAP al alza.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hablando de bolsa, mas bien preguntando, quien cree que hoy cerramos en rojo???



Yo. Esta tarde retirada de plusvalías de los 2 últimos días, y el lunes Dios proveerá (y que no sean más bajadas de ratings).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo entre cruzcampo, que una vez compré por error y no me gusta, y la Heineken encuentro muchísima diferencia, puede que salgan del mismo caño pero será de distinto depósito.
> 
> Es que la diferencia es abismal y se nota.



Del primer depósito que salen son similares, es muy posible que tengan "aditivos distintos" en el depósito de la embotelladora, vamos el mismo "colacao" con más o menos azúcar.

La fábrica está en plena ciudad al lado del campo del Sevilla, con hoteles cercanos, lo tienes fácil si visitas Sevilla para comprobarlo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Interesante:

BANCO DO BRASIL SA S/ADR: PINK:BDORY quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Pelotazo... creo que voy a pillar unas cuantas...

Banco Comercial Portugues SA: ELI:BCP quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Buena inversión si esperamos un poco a que la líen los lusos...XD

Banco Espirito Santo SA: ELI:BES quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2010)

Luca, los consejos son para comprar barato en el post-apocalipsis ¿no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Luca, los consejos son para comprar barato en el post-apocalipsis ¿no?



No, eso ya está descontado, los consejos son para pillar ahora y promediar si cae algo.




Es comprar ahora y vender en navidad, encima dan dividendo.


Recordemos que son compras por fundamentales, ya dije por aquí que em pasaba al bando de rico heredero y busco "matildes" por debajo de book value con dividendo a ser posible o empresas con deuda 0 o energéticas.



*Disclaimer: "estas acciones ´son más peligrosas que practicar ala-delta con bolsas "ecológicas" del carrefour, si usted las invierte, es por decisión y responsabilidad suya"*


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hablando de bolsa, mas bien preguntando, quien cree que hoy cerramos en rojo???



Yo creo que si acabaremos en rojillo, hoy es el último dia del mes y a las 11 hemos empezado a bajar, además tengo eventos de timing que también apuntan a eso.

Aunque es muy probable que tras el cierre europeo se empiece a subir, pero a mi me parece que llegaremos más lejos bajando.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No, eso ya está descontado, los consejos son para pillar ahora y promediar si cae algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tú crees que ya está 100% descontada una bajada de rating severa a Portugal o España? Lo de pasarse al bando de rico heredero me parece sensato. Mis repsoles van más o menos en esa línea.


----------



## Interesado (30 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que si acabaremos en rojillo, hoy es el último dia del mes y a las 11 hemos empezado a bajar, además tengo eventos de timing que también apuntan a eso.
> 
> Aunque es muy probable que tras el cierre europeo se empiece a subir, pero a mi me parece que llegaremos más lejos bajando.



¿Entonces el patrón de incio de mes alcista no crees que vaya a darse?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Entonces el patrón de incio de mes alcista no crees que vaya a darse?



¿? Siempre ha dicho que venía el guano en mayo.. ya ha cambaido otra vez de opinión?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tú crees que ya está 100% descontada una bajada de rating severa a Portugal o España? Lo de pasarse al bando de rico heredero me parece sensato. Mis repsoles van más o menos en esa línea.



Eso nunca lo voy a saber, pero por lo menos un 50% descontado está, si resulta que aciertas el suelo pues haz cuentas...


----------



## Interesado (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿? Siempre ha dicho que venía el guano en mayo.. ya ha cambaido otra vez de opinión?



Una cosa no quita la otra, pero los dos-tres primeros días de mes suelen ser alcistas, estadísticamente hablando. Lo cual no quiere decir que después no vayamos a morir todos... tres veces.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> *Disclaimer: "estas acciones ´son más peligrosas que practicar ala-delta con bolsas "ecológicas" del carrefour, si usted las invierte, es por decisión y responsabilidad suya"*



Me gusta más el Disclaimer que dice que es más peligroso que hacer puenting con una cuerda de condones


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Entonces el patrón de incio de mes alcista no crees que vaya a darse?



Claro que lo creo, hablo de que hoy wano y a final de sesión a subir, no tiene pérdida


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me gusta más el Disclaimer que dice que es más peligroso que hacer puenting con una cuerda de condones



Una cuerda de condones, bien atada mediante nudos marineros, no imaginas cuánta seguridad me transmite. Unos 30 y muchos centímetros por unidad se elongan, según mi experiencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una cuerda de condones, bien atada mediante nudos marineros, no imaginas cuánta seguridad me transmite. Unos 30 y muchos centímetros por unidad se elongan, según mi experiencia.



ghkghk affairs 

Yo soy más de armarios y bajocamas.


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

Sus he dejado una "comunicación a la CNMV" en la casa de campo, hamijos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sus he dejado una "comunicación a la CNMV" en la casa de campo, hamijos.



Ande en docs? no la veo..


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ande en docs? no la veo..



en el "General", voto a bríos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Claro que lo creo, hablo de que hoy wano y a final de sesión a subir, no tiene pérdida



Ultimo día de abril, y comienza el guanomes de mayo segun mulder. 

A ver que ocurre.

Por cierto, a ghkghk le recomendaría cambiar REP por GAS, aunque sólo sea por no tener de socio a un tal del rivero que quiere descapitalizar a la compañía.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2010)

Me gusta el TAG referenciado a DP!

Cuanto aprecio... exceso diría yo... que poca modestia... tienen algunos!!!

XD


----------



## ghkghk (30 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ultimo día de abril, y comienza el guanomes de mayo segun mulder.
> 
> A ver que ocurre.
> 
> Por cierto, a ghkghk le recomendaría cambiar REP por GAS, aunque sólo sea por no tener de socio a un tal del rivero que quiere descapitalizar a la compañía.




Por otro lado, si quieren salvar a Sacyr (y quieren) han de mantener alto su 20% de Repsol. Por ahora me siento cómodo con el valor. En julio me vence un depósito muy gordote, ahí quizá me plantee un dinerillo a Gas (si el Gran Guano ya ha dejado tierra árida).


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por otro lado, si quieren salvar a Sacyr (y quieren) han de mantener alto su 20% de Repsol. Por ahora me siento cómodo con el valor. En julio me vence un depósito muy gordote, ahí quizá me plantee un dinerillo a Gas (si el Gran Guano ya ha dejado tierra árida).



Ojo, que yo también tengo peligro. Porque me siento algo fanboy cuando hablo de GAS, en cierta medida porque creo en ellas, y porque tengo de ellas, que es más o menos lo mismo.

Siguen teniendo mucho riesgo, en tanto que al estar metidas cajas de ahorros, la caixa etc, pues tienes un riesgo de mamoneo considerable, o como también comentaba DP como la hundieron a 7€...

Pero para mi, creo que es de las mejores alternativas para luchar contra la inflación que nos van a cascar en los próximos años, y con dividendos de más de 6%..

Para mi, el comprar oro en 2003 es como comprar energia sostenible en 2010.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2010)

News Headlines

Novedades en juguetes.


----------



## donpepito (30 Abr 2010)

News Headlines

NY AUTO SHOW 2010


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Vanga chavales... no desvarieis que lo que vosotros soleis beber es ésto... :rolleye:



Y a mi lo que me sorprende, es que ninguno hayáis alabado el buen gusto de tonuel por los visillos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y a mi lo que me sorprende, es que ninguno hayáis alabado el buen gusto de tonuel por los visillos...



Para eso estás tu pecata!!! 


No me gustan las cortinas, yo por mí tendría la casa sin ellas, de hormigón y aceo inoxidable la estructura mesas puertas... soy muy funcional.

Por cierto, llegas a casa antes de las 3!!! cuando venga el plan griego te vas a enterar..XDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para eso estás tu pecata!!!
> 
> 
> No me gustan las cortinas, yo por mí tendría la casa sin ellas, de hormigón y aceo inoxidable la estructura mesas puertas... soy muy funcional.
> ...



¿no te sabes el chiste ese de funcionarios?



> Tres niños presumían de sus padres en el patio del colegio, durante el recreo:
> 
> -Mi padre es futbolista. Es tan rápido que puede disparar una flecha, echar a correr y cogerla con la mano antes que caiga al suelo.
> 
> ...



Hoy precisamente hemos estado hablando del tema en el trabajo. El 100% de mis compañeros, de acuerdo en que si hay que bajar el sueldo, se baje, si hay que hacer cualquier esfuerzo extra, se hace, ESO SÍ, siempre y cuando se haga lo mismo a otro nivel. Es decir, no me van a dejar a mi inframileurista (que poco me falta), mientras que a un nivel superior, siguen cobrando cantidades astronómicas (véase politicos, asesores, etc.).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Noticias que se ven por el hilo que ponen lo pelos de punta:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...32-altos-cargos-en-su-plan-de-ahorro-1-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ten-al-director-de-la-agencia-tributaria.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-la-factura-de-la-luz-las-renovables.html


No he puesto la de la carta de ZP escrita en alemán que los HDLGP de las tv hispanistaníes por supuesto no han dicho nada...

El Jerifalte máximo de la Agencia Tributaria ha salido por patas así que viene una hostia de órdago...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Creo que viene un buen momento para ponerse corto en el Chulibex....


----------



## carloszorro (30 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿no te sabes el chiste ese de funcionarios?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoy precisamente hemos estado hablando del tema en el trabajo. El 100% de mis compañeros, de acuerdo en que si hay que bajar el sueldo, se baje, si hay que hacer cualquier esfuerzo extra, se hace, ESO SÍ, siempre y cuando se haga lo mismo a otro nivel. Es decir, no me van a dejar a mi inframileurista (que poco me falta), mientras que a un nivel superior, siguen cobrando cantidades astronómicas (véase politicos, asesores, etc.).



Con este rollo de los problemas de los PIGS me viene al recuerdo la profética frase de Jim Rogers hace un año aproximadamente:

"En la próxima década los agricultores irán en ferraris y los banqueros al paro"

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-insolventes-hilo-oficial-2.html#post1748249


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2010)

De Cárpatos



> Universidad de Michigan
> Confianza del consumidor final de abril 72,2 frente a lo esperado que era 71.
> Condiciones actuales baja de 82,4 a 81, cuando se esperaba 82.
> Expectativas bajan de 67,9 a 66,5 cuando se esperaba 67.
> ...


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

Guanooo y todo el mundo silencioso, creo que quedamos pocos delante del monitor.


----------



## Urederra (30 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Guanooo y todo el mundo silencioso, creo que quedamos pocos delante del monitor.



Hay poca sangre de momento...


----------



## kokaine (30 Abr 2010)

Yo acabo de incorporarme y ando fuera del mercado "obligado" jeje. Asi que solo pienso entrar en futuros y para buscar guanazos sino me voy a estar quietecico. 

Lastima que he llegado tarde y me he perdido este ultimo mini-guano.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Guanooo y todo el mundo silencioso, creo que quedamos pocos delante del monitor.



Yo estoy aquí, y miro, pero no veo nada...
Así que prefiero mantenerme fuera.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

yo ya di por cerrada la sesion de hoy, me hice un par de buenas operaciones y he recuperado algo de lo perdido los dias anteriores, las 2 ultimas operaciones me salieron mal pero gracias a Dios con muy pocas perdidas, no me la juego a saldo negativo un dia mas :cook: :cook:

Por un dia que no me ha ido mal no quiero acabar jodiendola, el lunes sera otro dia :no:

PD : Y si tuviera que apostar apostaria a que el ibex aun baja 50 o 100 puntos mas


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2010)

el ibex se resiste a caer como dios manda,... se resiste a que tonuel lo certifique


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el ibex se resiste a caer como dios manda,... se resiste a que tonuel lo certifique



dale tiempo, si para el certificado vale un -1 % despues de ir subiendo tanto yo creo que se lo dara


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> dale tiempo, si para el certificado vale un -1 % despues de ir subiendo tanto yo creo que se lo dara



Mínimo -5%,..ya estamos mal acostumbrados


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Pecata, no sé si estás mirando el Forex, pero las velas rojas que salen en el EUR/USD son de infarto y descuentan grandes cosas para el weekend...


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, no sé si estás mirando el Forex, pero las velas rojas que salen en el EUR/USD son de infarto y descuentan grandes cosas para el weekend...



Pues a mi me parece una simple corrección de la subida de estos dias anteriores y las velas no más grandes que las de los índices.


----------



## Mulder (30 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido relativamente alto y el saldo diario ha quedado positivo.

Básicamente hoy han dedicado todo el dia a comprar excepto ventas muy aisladas a las 10, 11 y 11:30.

Poco antes de las 16 han empezado a vender con cierta agresividad hasta el final de la sesión, sin embargo entre venta y venta han comprado paquetes grandes y el saldo iba bajando muy muy poco, casi sin cambios, por ejemplo a las 16:02 han comprado casi 400 contratos de una sola vez.

En subasta han comprado también.

Parece que se han quedado largos, esto quiere decir que esperan que se cumpla la pauta del primer dia del mes y el lunes será alcista, al menos en un principio, no parece tampoco que esperen malas noticias para este fin de semana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

pollastre y a ti que te dice la gap machine para el lunes ???? ¿coincide con lo que hicieron los leoncios que dice mulder ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

zulo... "el pollo" ha salido a volar para alimentar a las crías... mira "nuestro foro" club de campo en general... si le das "maíz" igual te dice algo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2010)

hoy al final no ha estado tan mal para las mias:
Sol un +3.01%, y Gas +2.47% y ademas Gas vendi un 30% en 12.8 y recompré la misma cantidad a 12.7, pero aun sigo perdiendo las tengo ahora a 13.2.
edito: tambien tengo las que le gustan a Zuloman, y esas se han mantenido.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2010)

joder.... me habeis acojonado con eso de decir las que tengo y valores.......... seguro que hay alguien viendo esos valores y los van a bajar........... (modo paranoico, digo yo)


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> zulo... "el pollo" ha salido a volar para alimentar a las crías... mira "nuestro foro" club de campo en general... si le das "maíz" igual te dice algo...



jejejeje... pollo... crías... maíz...vaaaya, cómo estamos de metafóricos los Viernes eh ;-)

en realidad es que me había quedado dormido en el sofá de mi "trading room" :: y acabo de amanecer ahora mismo.

en fin, ya supongo que de igual, porque hace una hora que ha cerrado el mercado (a buenas horas vengo yo  ), pero de todas formas te comento (Zuloman) que el indicador susurrante daba dos señales contradictorias, con más fuerza para la de gap bajista...

ains... por Dios... qué sueño.. qué dura es la vida del inversoh institucionah :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2010)

entonces la porra es:

Mulder= gap alcista
Pollastre= gap bajista

esto puede crear nuevos adeptos a nuevas religionessssss........

edito: yo voto por Mulder (mas que nada porque me interesa, como buen creyente....)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces la porra es:
> 
> Mulder= gap alcista
> Pollastre= gap bajista
> ...



Exceptuando esta semana  mulder acierta bastante en los analisis pero en los gaps falla mas que una escopeta de feria por regla general  , para los gaps casi me fio mas de la gap machine de pollastre, aunque el muy pillin casi siempre dice eso de "señales contradictorias"


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, no sé si estás mirando el Forex, pero las velas rojas que salen en el EUR/USD son de infarto y descuentan grandes cosas para el weekend...



No, acabo de llegar, me he ido a dar una vuelta, aprovechando que estoy en liquidez (más bien en bancarrota).

Me han dado bien últimamente y me voy a mantener alejada. Quizás solo algún CFD con stops ajustaditos para no perder contacto con el mercado.


----------



## pollastre (30 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Exceptuando esta semana  mulder acierta bastante en los analisis pero en los gaps falla mas que una escopeta de feria por regla general  , para los gaps casi me fio mas de la gap machine de pollastre, *aunque el muy pillin casi siempre dice eso de "señales contradictorias"*



traidor.... otomano... desalmao.... comunista! ::::::

A las hemerotecas me remito, pardíez... sólo he utilizado esa expresión dos días, siendo hoy uno de ellos 

Si es que es verdad coñe... el indicador susurrante tiene dos índices, y cuando los dos van en la misma dirección, pues todos _d'acord_, pero cuando cada uno dice lo que le sale del nábison, puesss.....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

DP nvax hoy se está portando mal.... incluso intenta romper el canal, se va a ir a cerrar el GAP u¡que tiene pendiente....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Malo cuando no se pronuncia....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> traidor.... otomano... desalmao.... comunista! ::::::
> 
> A las hemerotecas me remito, pardíez... *sólo he utilizado esa expresión dos días*, siendo hoy uno de ellos
> 
> Si es que es verdad coñe... el indicador susurrante tiene dos índices, y cuando los dos van en la misma dirección, pues todos _d'acord_, pero cuando cada uno dice lo que le sale del nábison, puesss.....



Si, "solo " 2 de 3 o de 4  ustec que sabe de numeros ¿ que porcentaje le sale ? 

PD: Y no me jodas con eso que dices en el club eh, a ver quien se va a reir de mi cuando la pifie sin darme la oportunidad de una venganza fria y calculada


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Abr 2010)

Luca, tienes un MP.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

llamando a pollastre o mulder o el que siga vivo... podés hacer un spam del foro del club de campo? mix y yo necesitamos el link...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

burbujarras contestad!!!


XDDDDDDD


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> llamando a pollastre o mulder o el que siga vivo... podés hacer un spam del foro del club de campo? mix y yo necesitamos el link...




Mejor lo quito xD Si lo quieren hacer público, que sea democráticamente jaja

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

Sí que era eso... muchas gracias wata...

Y déjalo hombre que no hace mal....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Abr 2010)

Jarl, que alguien me lo envie a mi mp, que me hace falta. Tengo acceso a unos informes y era para compartirlo con vosotros.

Decirme que empresas quereis, cotizadas en USA, y os los hago llegar.

Saludos!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

pues por pedir...

NVAX DYN MPEL DPTR ARIA,,,,,


----------



## jam14 (30 Abr 2010)

Bueno... Pués que se prepare el IBEX para el Lunes... :8:

Dow 11,008.61 -158.71 -1.42% 

Nasdaq 2,461.19 -50.73 -2.02% 

S&P 500 1,186.68 -20.10 -1.67% 

10 Yr Bond(%) 3.6630% -0.6500 

Oil 85.95 +0.78 +0.92% 

Gold 1,178.50 +10.10 +0.86%


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Abr 2010)

jam14 dijo:


> Bueno... Pués que se prepare el IBEX para el Lunes... :8:
> 
> Dow 11,008.61 -158.71 -1.42%
> 
> ...



la bolsa nunca baja, ademas siempre puedes alquilar o refinanciar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> la bolsa nunca baja, ademas siempre puedes alquilar o refinanciar



Hamijo zulo... recuerda que un pajarito le comentó aldo de ponerse corto en el chulibex y que haría máximos sobre las 16:00???


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> pues por pedir...
> 
> NVAX DYN MPEL DPTR ARIA,,,,,



Okkk oido cocina!


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijo zulo... recuerda que un pajarito le comentó aldo de ponerse corto en el chulibex y que haría máximos sobre las 16:00???



gggrrr tengo que volver a leer este hilo ::


----------



## pollastre (1 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si, "solo " 2 de 3 o de 4  ustec que sabe de numeros ¿ que porcentaje le sale ?
> 
> PD: Y no me jodas con eso que dices en el club eh, a ver quien se va a reir de mi cuando la pifie sin darme la oportunidad de una venganza fria y calculada





Yo, abandonar voluntariamente la posibilidad de darte caña en el foro, y de ponerte vídeos comprometedores? Jamás ::

Si te fijas bien en la casa de campo, lo que digo es que no podré postear cifras, tendencias, posiciones, entradas, salidas, etc. 

pero de ahí a dejar de posteaaaaarrrr..... hay un trecho largo 

Luca, me pillaste fuera de casa ya, he vuelto a ver el foro esta mañana... así que no pude darte el link famoso.


----------



## debianita (1 May 2010)

Buenos dias,

me quiero cambiar de broker, ya estoy hartito de de r4. He estado mirando Interdin, y lo de las garantias intradia son geniales (asi me desplumarán más rapido :: ). Mi pregunta es sobre el tiempo real en Interdin funciona bien? Hay tiempo real sobre cualquier ente contratable?

Gracias


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 May 2010)

Tiempo real sobre todo.


----------



## kemao2 (1 May 2010)

LO he puesto en veteranos pero en este hilo tambiñen es interesante sobretodo para los que operan con futuros, por lo gordo que se puede montar. Ví una película interesante sobre el hundimiento del banco mas antiguo de Londres por parte de un solo Broker en 1994. La película es al estilo Wall Street para los que les guste la bolsa. Al final el cabronazo la lía gorda con cosas que nunca se deben hacer.....








Sinópsis:

Nick Leeson tiene razones para estar orgulloso de sí mismo: a pesar de su procedencia humilde, el chaval de Watford se ha convertido en un empleado de confianza del Barings Merchant Bank, la Entidad Bancaria más antigua de Londres, fundada en 1763. Como buen prototipo de joven de los noventa, sus principales intereses son el dinero, la bebida y las mujeres. También le guía una insaciable ambición.

Al ser destinado a la tranquila susursal del banco en Yakarta, aprovecha esta nueva oportunidad a tope. El Lejano Oriente de principios de los noventa no ha hecho más que empezar a mostrar su poder económico como parte de la nueva élite de "Tigres", y para Nick esta misión es comparale a que le ofrezcan el paraíso en bandeja. Que este fabuloso boom financiero no sería sino el preludio de un colapso igualmente fabuloso al final de la década, era algo que nunca había pasado por las mentes de los responsables del mundo financiero ni de sus jóvenes y brillantes soldados de a pie.

Nick encuentra no sólo un éxito espectacular sino también a la mujer de sus sueños. Enviada por la oficina de Londres especialmente para ayudarle, Lisa es el nombre de la hermosa rubia que pronto le roba el corazón. La vida sonríe a Nick como nunca: una bella mujer, un estilo de vida despreocupado y lujoso, y una carrera brillante.

Una nueva forma de transacción en "futuros" está surgiendo en la floreciente posición del Barings Bank en el Singapore International Money Exchange (conocido como SIMEX), Nick es el hombre indicado para ese puesto, entre otras cosas porque sus jefes no acaban de entender este nuevo mundo de transacciones multinacionales 24 horas al día, que se está generando en el extremo opuesto del planeta, haciendo dinero con métodos que ni siquiera se les habían pasado por la cabeza.

Pero la conducta inteligente y eficaz de nick oculta un oscuro y peligroso secreto. Su equipo juega con el índice Nikkei en los mercados financieros con temeridad. Cometen errores que causan enormes pérdidas. Nick logra ocultar las pérdidas usando contabilidad falsa hasta que pueda compensar las cifras que crecen de modo alarmante. Pero Nick se ve incapaz de cubrir las pérdidas, se viene abajo por la presión y le confiesa todo a Lisa. Buscan una isla tropical para su huída y Nick se siente al fin libre de sus demonios, hasta que ve con horror su imagen impresa en las portadas de todos los periódicos, con el titular: "Banco Británico en quiebra". Más tarde será detenido en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt.

Comentario:

"El gran farol" es un thriller romántico sobre un chico corriente y ambicioso, Nick Leeson, que simplemente tocó fondo. En el camino llevó a la quiebra a una entidad con más de 200 años de historia -el Barings Bank-, en un desastre financiero que ocupó los titulares de los periódicos del mundo entero.

Sir David Frost (productor ejecutivo), percibió el potencial cinematográfico de este extraordinario relato cuando realizó, en exclusiva mundial, una entrevista con Nick Leeson en prisión, mientras este luchaba en Frankfurt por evitar su extradición a Singapur. "Pense que era una gran historia y que había que convertirla en película, y me puse en marcha para conseguir los derechos sobre la vida de Nick y su mujer, Lisa, y también el libro, un best seller absoluto", dice Frost.

La película se rodó en cuatro países (Inglaterra, Malasia, Singapur e Indonesia), y el equipo de producción tuvo acceso a algunos de los escenarios reales para rodar. La sala principal de SIMEX, centro neurálgico de las operaciones internacionales de cambio de moneda en Singapur, se reconstruyó en los estudios Pinwood, cerca de Londres. Nick Leeson, escribió su historia durante su estancia en la cárcel de Singapur.

"Ewan respira rebeldíay amor por el riesgo, y todas esas cosas que era Nick aunque nadie fuera capaz de verlas en él", dice la productora Janette Day. "Percibieron una vaga imagen suya cuando le detuvieron en el aeropuesto de Frankfurt. Como Ewan es un actor muy carismático, le da un atractivo especial al personaje, y al final lo que te gustaría es ayudarle a huir. Tú sabes que no lo consigue, y eso convierte su intento de escapatoria en algo más emocionante".

"La gente siguió a Nick", dice James Dearden. "No creo que él hubiera llegado a ese punto sin algo de carisma. Lisa y Nick eran enormemente populares en la comunidad financiera de Singapur, y apostar por dos jóvenes talentos para interpretarlos como Ewan y Anna Friel, le proporciona ese carisma a sus vidas". "Ewan probablemente sea el actor más importante y destacable de su generación, y Lisa le proporciona a la pareja ese toque realmente romántico, lleno de dulzura y tristeza", dice el productor paul Raphael.
n


TodoCine: El gran farol


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 May 2010)

Pon el link del emule!


----------



## debianita (1 May 2010)

Gracias R3v3!

en tema de gráficos que tal?, hay gráficos intradia en realtime?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Gracias R3v3!
> 
> en tema de gráficos que tal?, hay gráficos intradia en realtime?



Ni un puto gráfico. Dile a Mulder que te pase sus addons


----------



## debianita (1 May 2010)

Gracias R3v3, hablaré con el doctor sobre el tema 

Lo tengo decidido, me pasaré a Interdin. Alguien sabe que es misterborker? son como una especie de partner de interdin? He visto en su web que si te das de alta te dan 100 euros en comisiones en interdin. No se, no lo he visto muy creible... Alguna referencia?

Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 May 2010)

Chavales que os despistáis....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6837-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-mayo-2010-a.html


----------



## twetter (1 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pon el link del emule!



seria de agradecer ya que no lo encuentro por ningun lado

saludos,

twetter


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

Popular el 22 de abril comenté.



Mendrugo dijo:


> Banco Popular nos dió ayer una clara señal de entrada a corto al perder los 5,70.






hoy ganaríamos un euro por acción.


----------

